# Gypsy's Picture Depot



## GypsyBush (Mar 1, 2009)

This wil be mostly a picture thread...



We'll start with a favorite of mine...

The Alaskan Flip-Flop











... on with the veg room...

...here are a few shots of the moms... you can also see a pot with Basil, Chives &Thyme... and the Lettuce on the left...



















... here is what a little bit of time will do to the veg room...







... a close up of the Thyme...







...Lettuce...



















































... and the Basil has started flowering... even under 24/0 lights...

























...and speaking of flowers... 

...here is the flowering room...




















































...and here is a prime example of a clone that was kept too wet and never developed roots...



...this is the root system at the day of harvest...

...that's 3 weeks trying to root with the other clones and 2 moths flowering without roots...

...how about that ?!?!?...





























...the Cantaloupes have also started flowering...




























...soon will be time to pollinate...










 Till next time... 



​


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks awesome Gypsy you must be really busy haha. I have some cantaloupe in my veg box too. I use a 70 watt HPS and the cantaloupe has been going for a little over a week. You can check out my journal and you can see some pics of it. Keep up the awesome work

Tom


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Tom...
I'll go check it out...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2009)

very cool. 

*watching*


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> very cool.
> 
> *watching*


Thanks! 

Glad to have you on board... 

​


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful, excellent to see another vegetable grower in addition to the marijuana . Very clean set-up with the clones you have Gypsy, +Rep for the picture gallery and the picture thread concept. I'll keep an eye on this, set for 20,000 hits with the faces I see in here so far . Peace and Love

KC


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Canuck !!

Welcome...


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 2, 2009)

I want to see cantaloupe harvest!
Cool thread gypsy.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I want to see cantaloupe harvest!
> Cool thread gypsy.


Me too...

C'mon in Brother...


----------



## SOG (Mar 2, 2009)

sweet bro, loving the veg room


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 2, 2009)

I want to be the first canadian to grow oranges in their backyard ... Do-able with a green house perhaps ... ? 

KC


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

SOG said:


> sweet bro, loving the veg room


Thanks SOG...!!!

Glad to have you here...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

KushCanuck said:


> I want to be the first canadian to grow oranges in their backyard ... Do-able with a green house perhaps ... ?
> 
> KC


I think you would need heat and supplemental lighting... 

Everything is possible....


----------



## diggitydank420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice. It's just about time to start planting my outside garden!


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I think you would need heat and supplemental lighting...
> 
> Everything is possible....


I can work with that, maybe I'll be the first for that 

KC


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Very nice. It's just about time to start planting my outside garden!


Thanks!

I still have MONTHS before I can even think about moving anything outside...

It's still well below zero up here...



KushCanuck said:


> I can work with that, maybe I'll be the first for that
> 
> KC


Good Luck...


----------



## DubB83 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm late but I'm here!

I love the lettuce, very healthy!

My tomatoes go outside after we thaw out here too, nearly a foot of snow.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 2, 2009)

awesome grow gypsy!!! did u use the lollipop method on your dope plants? it looks like thats what u did, if so that is very inspirational for me, yours are looking very successful and it looks like u are gonna have a massive cola on each plant!! keep up the great work bro


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> I'm late but I'm here!


You're not late... we just got started...

Welcome...

​ 


DubB83 said:


> I love the lettuce, very healthy!


Thanks!

I love fresh greens...​ 


DubB83 said:


> My tomatoes go outside after we thaw out here too, nearly a foot of snow.


Good...That's cool that a lot of people grow edibles too...

And I hear you on the snow... I gotta wait until May... at least...​ 


HookedOnChronic said:


> awesome grow gypsy!!! did u use the lollipop method on your dope plants? it looks like thats what u did, if so that is very inspirational for me, yours are looking very successful and it looks like u are gonna have a massive cola on each plant!! keep up the great work bro


Thanks!

I do use the lollipop/single cola method of trimming... 

Most of what I do is a direct copy of Al B. Fuct's op...

Check my sig for link....

​


----------



## SOG (Mar 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Most of what I do is a direct copy of Al B. Fuct's op...
> 
> Check my sig for link....
> 
> ​


Al B. rocks


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

SOG said:


> Al B. rocks



  ​ ​


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 2, 2009)

That is an epic post right there, wish I could +Rep you, but RIU is being harsh, too many reputation per day. There's a lot of cool shit that deserves it!! 

KC


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

KushCanuck said:


> That is an epic post right there, wish I could +Rep you, but RIU is being harsh, too many reputation per day. There's a lot of cool shit that deserves it!!
> 
> KC


Don't let me fool you...

Other than my op pics.. most of what I post is straight from the master's gallery...

He deserves the rep not me... I am just a "copy/paste cat"


----------



## AGSteve (Mar 3, 2009)

awesome as ever gypsy. some of the best pics on riu.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 3, 2009)

So here ia another picture update for you guys and gals...



...I heard I rumor that I might be moving... in 3 months...



...so... the perpetual machine comes to a halt...



...but not before one final push



...and by that I mean a full run to capacity...



...I have started the clones...



...now I wait for roots...



...in the mean time, let's take a peek at what I have done...



...here are the moms, before I went to town on them...









and here is the result of scissors in the hands of a Gypsy...











... and here is the new project...



170+ clones...





​


----------



## AGSteve (Mar 3, 2009)

gypsybush, demon barber of alaska.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 3, 2009)

​


----------



## DubB83 (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL, So are you going to flower all 170 as minis?


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 3, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> LOL, So are you going to flower all 170 as minis?


I am planning on switching them at 8"... end up with with 20" colas...

So no, not really miniatures....


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 3, 2009)

Damn Gypsy, Looking good.. I hope the move goes smooth.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 3, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Damn Gypsy, Looking good.. I hope the move goes smooth.


Pleasure to have you on board SpruceZeus...

and the move is still just a rumor...

I am always the last to hear things...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is a poet's cry...



[youtube]yASY3kidLpg[/youtube]​


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

It's funny, I have posted that video on a couple of places and it seems people don't like it...

NO ONE HAS EVER COMMENTED on it, in any of the places that I posted it...

But Oh well... I like it... 




*Keep Alaska Wild*











​


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll be posting some new pics in a few....


----------



## SOG (Mar 5, 2009)

i'm here...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

SOG said:


> i'm here...


lights come on in an hour...

I'll take some of the veg room right now...


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh yea, I came at the right time. Can't wait Gypsy 

KC


----------



## TheRuiner (Mar 5, 2009)

I know you said this was mainly for pics man, but do you mind if I ask you about some of your pollinating tactics? How do you do it and when? Is it the same for everything from cantaloupe to tomatoes? Thanks for your time and congrats on the amazing garden, looking really great!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

*Welcome once again Ladies & Gentleman... 



...what we have here today is a quick update on the Veg room...



... I'll let the pictures speak for themselves...


*












*... now we take a peek at the moms...*








































*
... and I am sure you guys noticed the clones in the first few pics, but here is a different shot of one of the trays... hummmm clones... *








*
... and here are some more clone shots...*





























*... and I guess that leaves me with the Sunflowers, Thyme, Chives & the Flowering Basil... enjoy...* 







































































*
... and all of this made possible, in part, by...*









*

... and this concludes today's Tour of the Veg room...

... I hope all of you enjoyed it...

...come see us again soon...
*


*...the flower room just woke up, and I'm headed that way...* 







​


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

TheRuiner said:


> I know you said this was mainly for pics man, but do you mind if I ask you about some of your pollinating tactics? How do you do it and when? Is it the same for everything from cantaloupe to tomatoes? Thanks for your time and congrats on the amazing garden, looking really great!


No problem man... not at all...

I pollinated the cantalopes when I saw pollen in the flowers... than I looked for the other kinda weird flower thingy, and put some of that pollen there...

I used a stem from a bud that had just gone in the pipe...

The tomatoes were just shaken vigorously... 

I guess I do it how Sasquach would hahahaha.... 

Cheers Bro.. Hope this helped... but I am more clueless than the plants....


----------



## SOG (Mar 5, 2009)

very nice bro
i cant wait to get some green pics up


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

haha nice G, thats some monster lettuce 

great job man


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

SOG said:


> very nice bro
> i cant wait to get some green pics up


Thanks SOG...

To be honest with you, you are not the only one waiting...lol...

But I am sure it will be worth the wait...

Not this half assed, thrown together mickey mouse on crutches op that I have here... 

One day, when I grow up, I'll have me a big boy set-up like yours...

Well... I'm headed to the land of 12/12 now... 

See you in a bit...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2183716]haha nice G, thats some monster lettuce 

great job man [/quote]

Thanks SICC...


----------



## TheRuiner (Mar 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> No problem man... not at all...
> 
> I pollinated the cantalopes when I saw pollen in the flowers... than I looked for the other kinda weird flower thingy, and put some of that pollen there...
> 
> ...


By the looks of all that healthy green in your garden I sure wouldn't say your clueless! Eagerly awaiting some of those flowering room pics!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

*Well Folks... here we are again...



... but this time we will be taking a peek at the land of the Equinox, where the Days are always as long as the Nights...



... A.K.A. The Flowering Room...



...we'll start with a broad view of the trays in use right now...* 

  































*
... how about some full plant shots now...*


















































*
...bud shots, anyone?!?!...
*




































































*...how about the close-up shots... I think people like those too, eh?!?!?..

...well, here's some...
* 

























*
... a picture of the lone Watermelon...*









*...SUNFLOWERS...*



























*...and finally I will show you what I believe to be little cantaloupes...

...but I am clueless and could wrong...







*





























*


Let me hear your thoughts...* 



​


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it looks great, but i have a question.
I noticed you have poly over some of your plant but not all, are you just covering them as you see algae growth or is there some other method to your madness?


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 5, 2009)

Whoa ... that's the new definition of Lollipop Land right there, I love how clean it is Gypsy. May I ask what strain that is, it looks very stable structure wise, holds some hefty-looking buds that's for sure. I could watch this all day Gypsy, keep me coming back for more 

KC


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 5, 2009)

Everything looks good dude, I too have some watermelon and sunflowers growing as well as cantaloupe. Nice choices bro!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I think it looks great, but i have a question.
> I noticed you have poly over some of your plant but not all, are you just covering them as you see algae growth or is there some other method to your madness?


Thanks!!!!

This is just some Bs to keep me occuppied in between batches...

I fucked up the rotation, and ended up flowering these minis instead of bigger plants... 

Oh well... it's all fun... wasteful, really, but fun... 

and I have had zero algae/mold problems..

It is both a preventative measure and a way to reflect light back up to the plants...

*The ones on the tray are without one as they are just too low in the pot...*

and I remove it from all girls for pictures put of the tray...

Thanks for dropping by..

Cheers...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

KushCanuck said:


> Whoa ... that's the new definition of Lollipop Land right there, I love how clean it is Gypsy. May I ask what strain that is, it looks very stable structure wise, holds some hefty-looking buds that's for sure. I could watch this all day Gypsy, keep me coming back for more
> 
> KC


Thanks KC... 

I have 4 strains...

I know what one is... Juicy fruit... but I have none in flower right now..

The lollipops you see are a Sativa dominant strain that has been in AK for many winters...

The other Indicas have to have some SOUR something in them because they smell like shit... literally... crap, diarrhea, skunk mess... uff... but after a 6 week cure it is dank as can be.. and it's pretty crystally too...



tom__420 said:


> Everything looks good dude, I too have some watermelon and sunflowers growing as well as cantaloupe. Nice choices bro!


I've seen your pics...!!!

Thanks for stopping by man... I appreciate it....


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone notice the size of the pot on this baby..?!?!?

This pic is damn near life size...


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Anyone notice the size of the pot on this baby..?!?!?
> 
> This pic is damn near life size...


I noticed the protrouding roots, seemed small but I'm not surprised by anything anymore . +Rep my friend, I went back over those pictures and those buds are frosty, beautiful. I'll look forward to the next slew of pictures 

KC


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 5, 2009)

haha thats my favorite pic...a beautiful little bonzai


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha thats my favorite pic...a beautiful little bonzai


Cheers Little...

Thanks for stopping by...


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm so jealous of all the room you have man! I would be growing so much more under artificial lighting if I had the room. I have been relying on the greenhouse near the window for most of my fruits and veggies. Although I did move my cantaloupe into the flowering box. Do you have any suggestions for flowering cantaloupe? Thanks a lot Gypsy this is one of my favorite threads I can't wait to follow it along  Keep up the awesome work and happy growing

Tom


----------



## SOG (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome work on these pics, Christal clear 
loving it


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Do you have any suggestions for flowering cantaloupe?
> 
> Keep up the awesome work and happy growing
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom...

I just raised them from seed in the flowering room... when they show me a flower (usually open for 1 day), I just stick a stem, a stick or something and try to get shit from one flower to the other... I forget which way the transfer goes but I just make sure to touch everything a bunch of times...



SOG said:


> awesome work on these pics, Christal clear
> loving it


Thanks SOG... you might like the next post....


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## SOG (Mar 6, 2009)

words lost their meaning


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

SOG said:


> words lost their meaning


Well.. Thank You Kind Sir...


----------



## SOG (Mar 6, 2009)

they just look so yummy, nice skills with the cam bro


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

SOG said:


> they just look so yummy, nice skills with the cam bro


Thanks!

It's just a point and shoot though... nothing special... 

But they do look yummy, if i may say so....

I am sure you'll put me in my place when you get started though... lol...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 6, 2009)

looks great as usual, the macros shots are fantastic. what kind of camera are you using there?


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> looks great as usual, the macros shots are fantastic. what kind of camera are you using there?


Thanks for coming by and thanks for the compliment!!! 

I use a little point and shoot... Olympus 1030 sw... 10mp... 

about as big as a deck of cards...

not the cheapest, but deff. nothing any high school kid these days doesn't have...


----------



## SOG (Mar 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks for coming by and thanks for the compliment!!!
> 
> I use a little point and shoot... Olympus 1030 sw... 10mp...
> 
> ...


it sure does a damn good job


----------



## DWR (Mar 7, 2009)

#*59* !

Wow what a great post  I love it, those buds are gona be tight and real nice man !

Cheers cant wait to do the same  love it, thnx for ya help m8


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 7, 2009)

DWR said:


> #*59* !
> 
> Wow what a great post  I love it, those buds are gona be tight and real nice man !
> 
> Cheers cant wait to do the same  love it, thnx for ya help m8


Thanks DWR...

Welcome aboard...


----------



## DWR (Mar 7, 2009)

cheers and good evening


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 7, 2009)

DWR said:


> cheers and good evening


It's morning here in Alaska... 

But enjoy your evening...


----------



## DWR (Mar 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It's morning here in Alaska...
> 
> But enjoy your evening...





good morning ^^ rofl !!!!! 

alaska i am going to google earth alaska a bit now  check it out


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 7, 2009)

DWR said:


> good morning ^^ rofl !!!!!
> 
> alaska i am going to google earth alaska a bit now  check it out


I live in the west part... amongst places with names like...

Kwigillingok

Tuntutuliak

Eek

Chuathbaluk

Atmautluak

Nunapitchuk

It's mostly Eskimo land out here...

Villages of less than 50 people are not uncommon...

Have fun in the mountains...

Look for rainy pass... I have smoked a few bowls there... 

Also see if you can find the revelation mountains...

Mt Hesperus it a beauty... 

Cheers and Bon Voyage....


----------



## DWR (Mar 7, 2009)

[youtube]yIexz36BL4k[/youtube]

looks like a fun place Kwigillingok


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 7, 2009)

Best part of going to Kwig was listening to Elder Frank Andrew (R.I.P.) telling stories of the Old Ways...

When people still made Qayaqs from Seal and Walrus skin...

I am glad to have shared with a generation that saw what is no more... 

http://www.qayanek.com/


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 11, 2009)

loooking sick man very nice setup ........from the looks of things you did your homework ............i am going to start growing some roman lettuce and others ........just was wondering if you started from seed ?? and do you have any tips or is just like MJ for the growing process?


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 11, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> loooking sick man very nice setup ........


Well, Thank You!!! 



Hulk Nugs said:


> from the looks of things you did your homework ............


a little bit...



Hulk Nugs said:


> i am going to start growing some roman lettuce and others ........


Nice... just keep in mind that whatever else you grow with your stash, will ultimately take space from your stash...

and it is really hard to justify artificial lighting to grow Lettuce you can buy for cents...

I do it because I enjoy it and have had the space, but it is not an economic decision...



Hulk Nugs said:


> just was wondering if you started from seed ??


Seed, yeah! about 50 days...



Hulk Nugs said:


> and do you have any tips or is just like MJ for the growing process?


Not sure what you mean here... but I don't do anything special for them...

Thanks for stopping by...

​


----------



## SOG (Mar 11, 2009)

hey Gypsy, how did it end up with the ballast


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 11, 2009)

SOG said:


> hey Gypsy, how did it end up with the ballast


Hey SOG... I am waiting for a call from Galaxy...

It is running a MH right now... perfectly.... but will not even think about firing the HPS... 

I suppose a little mixed spectrum will not hurt anything... lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 11, 2009)

Totally unrelated, BUT I AM SHOCKED...!!!!



*"* If you travel across national borders, it's time to customs-proof your laptop.   Customs officials have been stepping up electronic searches of laptops at the border, where travelers enjoy little privacy and have no legal grounds to object. Laptops and other electronic devices can be seized without reason, their contents copied, and the hardware returned hours or even weeks later.* " - *by Declan McCullagh, CNET News' chief political correspondent, chronicles the intersection of politics and technology.


http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10004646-38.html

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-9892897-38.html?tag=mncol;txt


----------



## SOG (Mar 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I AM SHOCKED...!!!!


+1

whats next, in the land of the free?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 16, 2009)

hows it going gypsy??? ne new pics???


----------



## raiderman (Mar 16, 2009)

are you the Gypsy Nirvana guy? looks great ,def. experienced grower, ns . job..Damn i can smell blue cheese all the way from the den.,lol.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Heyyyyyyyyyyy wuddup man!! 

Your shit is lookin fuckin DOPE, lol. I cant believe i missed all of this dude. Your setup is nice n compact, but lookin professional at the same time. Kudos to you n your lollipops 

I gotta fuckin do the same thing in my basement man. I need to go buy some lumber n frame out the room. I tried to staple my tarping to the rafters n just sorta half assed frame the whole thing like that, but its not stable, n just looks sloppy in general. N then my basement flooded, lol, so that was nature tellin me my grow was gonna look like complete shit, lol. So im growin in a spare bedroom again for now man, but ill be movin back down there now that its all waterproofed again. All i need to do is frame everything out, put my tarping back up, set up the flood table, n then get to friggin work. But that aint the main reason im stoppin by man. 

1st reason was to give you props on this shit. Your goin n growin strong, and from the start youve grown nothin but dank ass nuggets, n i got nothin but love for ya man. keep up the good work!!

2nd reason is to tell your ass that since you convinced me to go ebb n flow, you better help my happy ass along with it ya bastard  lol. but seriously, im all nervous n shit about doin this, so im gonna need all the help i can get, especially since im doing a larger scale grow this time around, and to make a big jump in the size of my grow, along with the method of growing, i really just kinda feel like im floatin out in limbo...but, you never learn anything if you dont risk everything, right?? progress is the name of the game, and i wanna get this shit down pat, so i can have fast growin hydroponic goodness from here on out, n then hopefully eventually emulate Al B's grow scale wise, method, n everything. So any help you can give, n hell, any help that ANYONE reading this shit right here can give, i would forever appreciate it. N who knows man, after all is said n done, ill probably end up thankin the people that helped me along the way in a monetary fashion -- not with cash or anything, but maybe some good genetics or somethin along them lines, eh?? 

-as you can see, im hopeless at the moment, and im only as far as setting up n starting to grow out my 13 moms, n i havent even drilled the holes in my table yet. I gotta go up n borrow the drill bit from my local hydroshop guru  

anyways, enough hijackin this thread too man, just wanted to let you know im back, no matter how confused i may be, lol, im still back.

take care man, n keep it up. Cant wait to see the veggies n fruit finish up man. I may have to do somethin like that on the border of my grow too, eventually, 

-K1.


----------



## McNea (Mar 18, 2009)

how do you get single cola plants, without side branching and full bud all the way up the stem?


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 18, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> hows it going gypsy??? ne new pics???


Good Thanks...

I have been so busy, I am sorry for not posting in a while...

I'll get some pics later on...




raiderman said:


> are you the Gypsy Nirvana guy? looks great ,def. experienced grower, ns . job..Damn i can smell blue cheese all the way from the den.,lol.


Sorry, not the Nirvana Guy...

Thanks for the compliment... but I am very new at this indoor thing...

Blue Cheese?!... Is that what you think one of the strains is? I have nop idea, but would love to hear anyone's guess as to what it is... 



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy wuddup man!!
> 
> ...
> 
> -K1.


YO! K1Ng!

Wassup?????

Thanks for stopping by...



McNea said:


> how do you get single cola plants, without side branching and full bud all the way up the stem?


You get single colas without side branches by cutting the side branches off, and flowering short clones...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 30, 2009)

wheres the gypsy???


----------



## SOG (Mar 30, 2009)

......


littlegrower2004 said:


> wheres the gypsy???


word!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Gyps, 
Hit me up if you get a chance anytime soon man, i need your help bad as hell. Im never gonna be able to get my flood table up n running if i dont get some help from someone who knows their clones dude. N i know you know your shit when it comes to cloning, lol. So if you can hit me up in Pm, or even hit up my journal i guess, itd really be helpin me out ALOT. 

Thanks man, 

K1.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 21, 2009)

gypsy!!!??? i saw you posted in TC thread but wheres your update for your thread? im waitingggg....hah


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

Well, freak outs apart...lol..

Time for an update...

Indicas @ 6 weeks...













































Satvas @ 6 weeks...































The Op...













What do you think?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 1, 2009)

i think it looks AMAZING!! especially that final pic! i wish to have a set up like that haha, seems like so much variety!


----------



## NewGrowth (May 2, 2009)

Wow gypsy did you update your grow room again? What happened with the melons and such?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Wow gypsy did you update your grow room again? What happened with the melons and such?


I have updated a few things... 

It's a daily thing, tweaking everything...

Winter was easy... access to frigid air makes cooling a breeze...

But the days are getting long... and it's warming up fast...

I am sure before too long I will have to revise my ventilation system...

The houses here are made so tight.. to keep the heat in... so they keep the heat in..lol...

As for the melons, a few survived, but most died or got severely stunted when I put them out in the green house way too early... unfortunately...

The Sunflowers are thriving outdoors now... about 4' tall...

Cheers NG...


----------



## M Blaze (May 2, 2009)

Lookin very sticky indeed, very nice. 

Gypsy, im jealous of your camera! LOL I gotta get me a quality one like that coz the one I got is shit! What type is it?

Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for dropping by,....

I use a little point and shoot... olympus.. about the size of a deck of cards...

Light is what makes or breaks a photo's quality, not the camera...

The HPS doesn't help AT ALL either..

Next time you are taking pictures, try having a strong spotlight of a more normal spectrum and see if your camera has different settings for exposure under different bulbs... use incandescent if you can, it will compensate a little better...

Cheers...!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

hehehe... 




GypsyBush said:


> Like I was just thinking that I have an area in my op that has enough light to warrant a few more ladies...
> 
> But I am kinda strapped for cash right now so I went looking around the house...
> 
> ...





GypsyBush said:


> Got rid of the strings... drilled some holes on the pots...
> 
> Now I need a plug for the hose....


----------



## 420weedman (May 3, 2009)

awesome man, + rep
i had no idea you had such a massive flower room


----------



## GypsyBush (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by 420weedman... 

So...

I decided against the gravel due to weight...

The tray sits on top of the res, and I was very afraid of a collapse...

So I dug around and found some dirty, rooty hydroton... which I cleaned and used instead of the gravel...

Not enough for all 11 pots, but it's a start...

The "thingy" sits between 2 real trays with real lights... so it will not be getting FULL light, but I figure I will still get at least 10g per lollipop...

That's close to an extra qp, just by running a water pump... 

Not a bad deal... and it will up my Grams per Watt ratio a bit too...

Corner plants, I guess some call them...lol...

Oh! and the tooth brush worked so well as a plug that I am just going to cut off some of the excess and keep it there... lol...

Here is a pic of it with clones installed... just a moment ago...







And a bonus shot of something a little further along... on the Ebb/Flow...







and as we get closer.. we see some resinous goodness...lol...







Cheers...


----------



## NewGrowth (May 3, 2009)

good work on the toothbrush man.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 3, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i think it looks AMAZING!! especially that final pic! i wish to have a set up like that haha, seems like so much variety!


Thanks!

There are 2 Indica dominant and 2 Sativa dominant strains in the flower room... unfortunately they are all unknown to me...

And just this week I have a new addition to the family...

In the veg room now there is a Cinderella 99 Mom growing...

I am excited about that...

From what I've *heard*, I may scrap all other strains for it....

...

NOT...lol... we'll see.....


----------



## GypsyBush (May 3, 2009)

The place where the clones come from...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks!
> 
> There are 2 Indica dominant and 2 Sativa dominant strains in the flower room... unfortunately they are all unknown to me...
> 
> ...


If the C99 is anything like Killer Queen(C99xG 13) than i can say 100% ull love it haha. the Killer i got has the most crystals out of any strain ive grown and smells like candy. hope the C99 lives up to the tale!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

Started in the grow room, hydrton filled pot on the Ebb/Flow under 600 HPS...

Transplanted to soil last weekend...


----------



## Mr. Bitti (May 6, 2009)

hey Gypsy very nice work. wanted to ask if you could tell me what nutes/supplements u use?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

I am on my second re of Fox Farms Nutes... which I have been advised against by my peers...

I will be trying the Humbolt line next... following the advice of the same peeps...

But I used NSR Greenleaves Grow, Bloom, and Boost Juices from the beginning...

I used it long enough to know that I would notice a change, if one happened...

As I have not yet finished a crop on FF, I cannot tell you yet..

But again.. the people that I respect enough to go to for info, have advised me, and I will give it try...lol..

Hope this helped.. confusing aren't I..?


----------



## Mr. Bitti (May 6, 2009)

yup sure are, i would also never use ff in hydro because in my mind i see them as a soil company but i guess you proved my thoughts wrong! anyway i think you will have great success with humboldt, heard they are very concentrated. also been hearing alot of good things about house and garden, trying to scope out who uses what and with what results specially in coco.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

I see...

I wasn't planning on changing anything...you've seen the op...

But if you guys all say FF is junk.. I wonder what will happen to my buds when I give them good nutes...lol..

Yeah and I use hydroton filled pots... I know nothing about coco...

Sorry...


----------



## Mr. Bitti (May 6, 2009)

its all, good hydroton and coco are somewhat similar. im not saying ff is junk i think its the best soil co, i just never seen them as a invested hydro company they seem to concentrate on soil products


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

I know what you mean...

Junk was a bit harsh..

But one dude called it tomato nute... in a not so nice way..lol.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 7, 2009)

Someone needs to start a GB fan club . . .


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I know what you mean...
> 
> Junk was a bit harsh..
> 
> But one dude called it tomato nute... in a not so nice way..lol.


Say what you will, i've grown dank buds with miracle gro. I'm a firm believer that any nutes are good nutes so long as you feed your plants a balanced diet.
I look at the advanced nutrients line with like a dozen different additives you_ need_ and just laugh. The amount of work just to measure out and feed all this different crap not to mention the hundreds upon hundreds you can spend on it, it can't be worth the trouble. Not to mention that if you feed as directed you end up with an insanely high ppm of like 2200 or something. Its just lunacy.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

Oh I hear you SZ...

I am just trying to get past the stage where I pick my nutes based on the picture in the label...lol...

I am so ignorant...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

Thought I'd share what goes in the bowl today...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

This week's clones...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

So here are a few more shots of everything before I erase them all again...lol...











































































































































How's that for a newb?


----------



## AGSteve (May 8, 2009)

your'e no newb . even i'm a pro now .

looking mighty fine dude.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (May 8, 2009)

WOW!!! Awesome pics Gyps. +rep buddy


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 8, 2009)

glad to see you back to updating frequently! its great hah! if you dont mind me asking, how much is you electricity bill?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8037868.stm


----------



## DWR (May 8, 2009)

looks nice man


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

AGSteve said:


> your'e no newb . even i'm a pro now .
> 
> looking mighty fine dude.


Thanks!

I am a newb too.. I still pick my nutes by how pretty the label is...lol....



chunkymunkey33 said:


> WOW!!! Awesome pics Gyps. +rep buddy


Thanks! I appreciate it...



littlegrower2004 said:


> glad to see you back to updating frequently! its great hah! if you dont mind me asking, how much is you electricity bill?


Yeah.. it's hard to stay away when my leg acts up... the bed is just too fucking boring...

But I will be erasing all the pics again ina few days...

So enjoy while you can...

As for power...

Oh You don't want to fucking know....

Really...

Let me throw in some basic concepts for you...

Power is generated locally... I live in the middle of nowhere AK...

A gallon of diesel runs... up to $12 gallon, $9 when we don;t have to fly it in...

You really don;t want to know....

But anywhere in the civilized world, a 600 should add 30 to 50 dollars to your bill...



DWR said:


> looks nice man


Nothing like your last grow... but i am learning...lol..

Thanks for dropping by!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 8, 2009)

hah alright Gypsy. whats up with ur leg?

edit: heres a pic of the C99 daughter


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

Nice and frosty!!! NICE!!!

Oh..my leg... i destroyed it... 

broke it in so many places and tore everything to shit so bad the doc talked amputation for 6 months..

But we saved it... at great pain... so it's not the same as it used to be and still "flares up" quite a bit ...

It'll get better with time...

Cheers!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 8, 2009)

wow sorry to hear that. hope it fully recovers for ya!


----------



## 420weedman (May 8, 2009)

like dr.house .... except with weed instead of vicodin


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

They tried getting me hooked on some baaaad shit...

I am glad I have my weed... otherwise I'd be on dilaudid or some shit...

Life happens my friend...

What I do appreciate though, are all the miles and miles that my feet have carried me...

I have had a wonderful and adventurous life up to this point... and if I have to tone it down a notch.. so be it...

But I am thankful for every experience that I have had...

This has tought one rough lesson.. SHIT HAPPENS...

So.. enjoy Life as if it were your last day! .. one day you'll be right... lol...

Cheers guys...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 8, 2009)

ya i hear you gypsy!! have you ever thought about messing around with some LEDs in your set up??


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

No... sorry...

I love LED's, they have a million utilities, but growing is not one of them YET... with a BIG emphasis on YET...

I believe the technology will come...

But for right now... HPS is doing just fine... thanks...

To quote Al B. Fuct... "that would be like adding a rc plane's engine to your 747, in hopes it will help the performance..."

If anything, it would cause shading...

Now...

I know I tend to be an ass... so ..

Make me eat my words... please....

I love it when people prove me wrong...

It means that I learned something...

Don't be shy... lol...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 8, 2009)

i didnt mean replace any of your HPS if thats what you thought. And ya i would agree the tech isnt quite there yet. so i cant prove you wrong on this one hah.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

Yeah unfortunately...

But Led's are great... I love them for all sorts of things....

But eve as side lighting, I believe the reflected HPS is stronger... it's pretty bright in that room... lol...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

Thought I'd share...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

[youtube]N505JczoEGI[/youtube]


----------



## SOG (May 9, 2009)

WOW Gypsey you've been busy, 
Good to have you back 
hope your doing better with your leg injury 
your pics have taken all the words out of my mouth 
I'm simply amazes with your op, 
the macro pics make the blooms look like a dream
well done my friend 
and Welcome back


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

So I did a partial harvest on one of the trays...

The stash is getting low, so it's time to do some drying...

I didn't weigh them wet, but I know this will be my lowest yield so far....

These are some of the clones that I accidentally spilled some of my miniaturizing potion on, so while they are not full blown miniatures, they are pretty dang small...lol...

I expect no more than 10g each on average.. and that sucks!!!

Anyways.. here is the drying rack...


----------



## Mr. Bitti (May 10, 2009)

looks very nice man, looks like good yielding and almost white buds man damn


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So here are a few more shots of everything before I erase them all again...lol...
> 
> 
> How's that for a newb?


VERY Nice my friend. I think your moving past newb status. I like your sea of little frosty colas. We learn so much from Al B. Good for you with carrying on and all.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 10, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> VERY Nice my friend. I think your moving past newb status. I like your sea of little frosty colas. We learn so much from Al B. Good for you with carrying on and all.


Hahaha!

Welcome!

I'll remove the "newbtard" tag when I quit fucking everything up...lol...

AND I must also go beyond the technique of picking my nutes by the pretty pictures...lol...

I'll get there eventually hahahaha....

Anyways...

I am glad you have a journal... 

Your first grow inspired me... It showed me how simple it all really is...

Thanks for the link and thanks for stopping by!!

Cheers...


----------



## purpdaddy (May 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So here are a few more shots of everything before I erase them all again...lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fukin a right gypsy!I didnt know u had an op like this!Fuking awesom man!...i know theres alot of pleased people around your way!LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (May 11, 2009)

Hahaha!!!

Dude.. I smoke that shit...lol...

Severe Pain control... lol..

Sure some does get shared... with my closest... but is my medicine garden...

There will be edibles, tinctures, oils, hash and all kinds of goodies made from these beautiful flowers...

I am not sure how long I will be able to keep growing, so you could say I am stockpiling...lol...

Thanks for coming by...

Cheers!


----------



## SOG (May 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am not sure how long I will be able to keep growing,
> so you could say I am stockpiling...lol...


cut it out ya paranoid freak


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

Scared my shadow will turn into a mean man named "Bubba" who likes fresh white meat...lol...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

A quick taste of what's to come tomorrow...


----------



## purpdaddy (May 12, 2009)

damn gypsy those are very colorful...what kind of camera you using?GReat close-ups man for real!That bitch is full of trichs!!What is the THC content?


----------



## purpdaddy (May 12, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *TheConstantGardner* 
_Thing is, if a noob *really* takes the time to fully use all the resources available around here(incl the FAQ)BEFORE setting out to grow, they'll have success the first time..._

.........needs to be the motto of this site!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn gypsy those are very colorful...


Thanks!... I like pretty pictures...lol...



purpdaddy said:


> what kind of camera you using?


Just a little point and shoot.. olympus.. nothing special...

You know... 9 out of 10 times, what makes or breaks ANY photo is the LIGHT, not the camera...

Rich color saturation comes from proper exposure, and appropriate spectrum of color.. Both directly related to the quality of the light you have...

Disposables can take BRILLIANT shots... if the light is right...lol..



purpdaddy said:


> GReat close-ups man for real!


Looks purtty don't it... I want to print some of these HUGE.. like 3'x4' on the wall...lol...



purpdaddy said:


> That bitch is full of trichs!!






purpdaddy said:


> What is the THC content?


That bagseed bitch's THC content is... uh.. high...... lol...



purpdaddy said:


> TheConstantGardner said:
> 
> 
> > _Thing is, if a noob *really* takes the time to fully use all the resources available around here(incl the FAQ)BEFORE setting out to grow, they'll have success the first time..._
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> A quick taste of what's to come tomorrow...







​ 
Some tunes for the show... 

[youtube]y6tKMjOdr8E[/youtube]



 *These are the moms that donated 70 big cuttings last week...*













*The long lost, but recently found White Widow seeds... Horray! Spring Cleaning!*






































*The CLAW...!!!*






































































































































































































































































































































*How about another song to keep us going..? 
* 

[youtube]N505JczoEGI[/youtube]







*Ahh! The ONLY Pure Breed in the Flower Room this far...
Behold the..

JUICY FRUIT
*

























*OK! let's not get carried away.. this is just some more crappy bagseed...*


























































































*I decided to flower a couple of bigger girls... there's always room for a few more girls in my harem... *



















































*Here is some JUICY FRUIT starting to flower...*


















































*
Oh! Damn! Bagseed AGAIN.!!!!!... lol...* 



















*Brought to you in part by...*






















​


----------



## GypsyBush (May 13, 2009)

Another old school favorite of mine...

[youtube]makIUjYG784[/youtube]

[youtube]7iD_qZ3hTDo[/youtube]​


----------



## GypsyBush (May 13, 2009)

The Brazilian Minister of Culture sings Bob Marley...

Viva Tropicalia!!!

Salve Xango! e Zumbi... dos Palmares!

[youtube]m55FxFsHcGI[/youtube]


----------



## DWR (May 13, 2009)

Sick with the pics m8 !

love it ! And what cam you got, i am thinking of giving myself a little harvest present  A camera ;D And i would love to be able to make close up shots ( macros ) of my trichomes aswell


----------



## GypsyBush (May 13, 2009)

Hey DWR...

Thanks Mate...

Appreciate you stopping by...

I shoot with this little pocket camera by olympus...

http://www.amazon.com/Olympus-Stylus-1030SW-Digital-Optical/dp/B0013CZXP6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1242208920&sr=8-1


----------



## DWR (May 13, 2009)

thats a nice little camera. 10.1mp !!! wow... 

cheers man, and the price aint that bad either.

* edit *

wow sick, you can even dive 10 meters ! wow...... !!!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 13, 2009)

Yeah DWR.. it's not a bad little camera... about the size of a deck of cards... heavyish... not great on the zoom, but awesome on the macro... even has a LED for super close-ups...

Good buy in my opinion...




Bump for the pics...lol...




GypsyBush said:


> ​
> Some tunes for the show...
> 
> [youtube]y6tKMjOdr8E[/youtube]
> ...


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 13, 2009)

WOOHOO, if you ever need to look at some good pictures, this is the place to be. "droolcity"


----------



## purpdaddy (May 13, 2009)

Gypsy..what kind of buds was in the bag???You must get good ass bud to be looking like that!I wanna be an intAnational farmA too!!!


----------



## lurkmaster (May 13, 2009)

Yea I recommended that camera to my sister, she took it on a trip and it held up great, its waterproof too.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (May 13, 2009)

great fucken pics bro


----------



## GypsyBush (May 13, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> WOOHOO, if you ever need to look at some good pictures, this is the place to be. "droolcity"


Fuck!

Wipe your feet...lol....

Thanks Man..!!! Glad you stopped by...



purpdaddy said:


> Gypsy..what kind of buds was in the bag???You must get good ass bud to be looking like that!I wanna be an intAnational farmA too!!!


You mean when I got the bagseed?

Shit man, it was just some weed...lol..

AK is pretty good though, we are a medical state and there are LOTS of kick ass growers here...

It seems like 99% of the adults in AK are 420 friendly... most bosses will apologize for having to give you a drug test...



lurkmaster said:


> Yea I recommended that camera to my sister, she took it on a trip and it held up great, its waterproof too.


It sure is a great little camera... I am happy, even if i wish the battery lasted 10 times as long...



Mr. Bitti said:


> great fucken pics bro


Well thank you kind Sir...

I am happy with the results... and am even happier that I stuck to one plan all the way to success, no guessing... I even managed to accomplish this without any major fuck ups...

I've yet to kill or even droop a plant...

Fuck, it must be beginner's luck...lol..

Cheers!


----------



## RenegadeGrower (May 13, 2009)

Subscribed!!

Those pics are insane!! I am an indoor noob, spent months reading everything/anyhting I coul get my hands on. I have read Al B Fuct's SOG and Cloning threads an Jorge Cervantes' bible covere to cover several times. I am just starting and things are going great so far. ( I do need to update my journal though ) I hope to have some colas like that in few months, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 13, 2009)

ayyyyy good shit man... im not hatin but one tid bit of info from me.. i had that claw type leafes a few crops back, and it was from too much nitrogen... might help ya out... but lookin veryyyy crystaly.. looks like a preview of what mine is lookin like hehe. [email protected] man...


----------



## SOG (May 13, 2009)

my favorite depot, by far


----------



## NewGrowth (May 13, 2009)

Awesome Gypsy.
You don't even know dude . . .
[youtube]Vl5ftzS5-8w[/youtube]


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 13, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Awesome Gypsy.
> You don't even know dude . . .
> [youtube]Vl5ftzS5-8w[/youtube]


hahahahahahaha omg. i never heard that shit before..." dude i said fuckit.. lets make toast" hah made my day [email protected]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 13, 2009)

pics look great gypsy. seems like a few are going to be pretty close for cutting here in a couple days. the music was perfect to. pretty much reached the second song right when the first was ending.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 13, 2009)

Nice pics GB. That bud looks so frosty! MMMMM


----------



## purpdaddy (May 13, 2009)

haha thats sum funny ass shit!lol


----------



## GypsyBush (May 13, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> pics look great gypsy. seems like a few are going to be pretty close for cutting here in a couple days. the music was perfect to. pretty much reached the second song right when the first was ending.


Hahaha!!!

Cool Man.. glad you enjoyed it...

Yeah.. this is going to be the other half of my puny harvest...

These clones were just too small... but I had no others.. so I guess it's better than nothing.. but damn it sucks ass compared to my other harvested trays...lol..

There's always lollipops getting done though...



NewGrowth said:


> Awesome Gypsy.
> You don't even know dude . . .


Fuck that was funny as shit NG...

Thanks for laugh mate!!



SomeGuy said:


> Nice pics GB. That bud looks so frosty! MMMMM


Thanks! They taste so good when cured right...lol..



purpdaddy said:


> haha thats sum funny ass shit!lol


Sure was...!

So now what?!?!

I gotta come up with something...

Gimme a bit.. I'll be back.. with.. I dunno... something...lol....

Cheers...


----------



## purpdaddy (May 13, 2009)

now what???play the WAITING GAME!LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (May 13, 2009)

not for long...lol...


----------



## Purplekrunchie (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to droolitup.org, rep for the photography


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

Thanks!

I like looking at them too...



SOooo..
All of you that like looking at them with me.. don't go to far...

Another shipment has arrived at the Depot... and as soon as it is processed, it will be made available...

Here's a good tune to keep us all on a good mood...lol.. 

[youtube]I2v_XY-wsjs[/youtube]


----------



## SOG (May 14, 2009)

[youtube]xk4MW3kdG6s[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Greyskull (May 14, 2009)

just thought I'd share a pic of my mentor with you...

hope all is well (and itsokay to post this pics in your thread if not let me know)


----------



## SOG (May 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ​


lol


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

*I almost lost this post 2 times... so I am posting the pics and will start on the text... 

I will be editing this post over the next few hours.. so if you like what you see.. make sure to come back and checl out the finished post...

So much for surprise, but I am not willing to loose the post and have to RE-do it...lol...

Hope ya'll enjoy it..lol...*


​
I'll go with a gritty British soundtrack for this one... 

[youtube]IMwZh4GDo5Q[/youtube]


So today I will bring you one of my favorite activities... 

Harvest time is GREAT!

A lot of work, but also fun ..lol...

So the buds are dried... the curing has started...

There's even a jar of "freshies" with a 3 day cure that I've been ... uh... picking at..lol...

So what to do now?

I'll share with you one of the ways you can further benefit form your harvest... it's called KIEF!!!

I LOVE KIEF...

So we should get to it with lots of pictures...

LOTS!!!..lol..
























































































































































































































































































































































































































































If the song isn't over, you didn't smell the flowers long enough... I bet you didn't even notice there is still a bot of day light left at Midnight...lol...

Well, how about some more Brit Rock... 

This video is actually worth watching, I love the footage of the drums...

[youtube]5XJuWcls7CA[/youtube]


----------



## SOG (May 14, 2009)

Gypsy, u da man bra kiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass
(first timer my a$$, ya paranoid freak)


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

SOG said:


> Gypsy, yo da man kiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass
> (first timer my ass, ya paranoid freak)



LOL...

Thanks SOG... you're funny...lol...

I have been running hydro since August 08... 2008 not 1908...lol....

I started with an Aerogarden...

Then I built a tent and did DWC under the first 600HPS...

I didn't switch to Ebb Flow until February...

Started with just a home made "tote" unit to get the hang of it...

And have come here from there...

I am a newb... I just pay attention...

People like you and Al. , Sink, NG...

All you guys teach me by posting your experiences...

I love saying that I stand on the shoulders of Giants... 

And that is a huge benefit accessible to any newb with a bit of dedication...


As for first timer... no it's not my first time...

I used to throw hundreds of seeds in several fields all over the countryside in an undisclosed location in South America..

I never watered them... never fed them... never did anything..

Hell I didn't even see if they sprouted until harvest time... if the cows or the monkeys didn't get to them first...

I had no idea what I was doing..lol..

We smoked leaves buds seeds stems the whole shabang.. just wrapped the long buds in whatever paper and puff away...lol...

But as far as growing DANK, this is a very new experience to me..lol...

It makes me feel good that everyone says I'm not a newb.. but I know better...lol...

I better get to putting some words up eh?!


----------



## RenegadeGrower (May 14, 2009)

You rock Gyspsy! That kief looks tasty!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 14, 2009)

wow Gypsy nice job of the keif collecting!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 14, 2009)

Wicked post dude. I'm digging the whole putting a soundtrack to it thing. 
Also I love the rediculously overpacked bowl.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 14, 2009)

damn gypsy looks like ur furst grow Uf?LOL Thats a very easy way to make keif,,,i love it too!Im gonna use that method...mine was sort of like that but not with the vice or mini crobars..I love it man!


----------



## SOG (May 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> LOL...
> 
> Thanks SOG... you're funny...lol...


I'm so glad you get my humor 
its all love brother  
I'm humbled by the sites I'm seeing


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 14, 2009)

This is gonna be my new hangout.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> LOL...
> 
> Thanks SOG... you're funny...lol...
> 
> ...



werd. thats all you have to say..



isnt it fulfilling to grow some dank shit and actualy take the time to learn how to do it right.... makes you feel like your doin somthin right. especially when you sell it cheap hehe... keep up the good posts man. board soundtracks is a very nice touch. i think its gonna catch on...
[email protected] man....


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (May 15, 2009)

Where did you get that mesh screen Gypsy?

Oh yeah, good job!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 15, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Where did you get that mesh screen Gypsy?
> 
> Oh yeah, good job!


Thanks dude..

I got it at a crafts shop...


----------



## Shrike (May 15, 2009)

Great, great thread, Gypsy. Love your pic's! Kudos to you, bra.


----------



## Greyskull (May 15, 2009)

looking good as always


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Great, great thread, Gypsy. Love your pic's! Kudos to you, bra.





Greyskull said:


> looking good as always



Thanks guys...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

Well...

I gotta say that I am in love with my perpetual harvest...

I like the fact that I am always harvesting, or about to harvest...

It's just like the seasons in Alaska...lol... if it's not winter, winter is coming...

I just got done chopping a few more lollipops... the last of the small ones... and I must say that they came out way better than the last ones... 

AND... AND.. the next batch is looking killer, another 2 weeks and I'll have a way better batch of lollipops, with a bunch of big ones...

The trays are already re-filled with new clones and the buds & trim are on the racks...

So, I celebrate the last of the miniaturized clones with a few pictures for you guys...

Did I say I LOVE MY PERPETUAL HARVEST? It seems it was just yesterday I was harvesting... but it was last week...lol... iloveit!

Cheers...




the scale shows the *FRESH, WET bud weight*, I expect it will cure @1/4 of the wet weight...


----------



## DWR (May 16, 2009)

34.3 = 12.3 gramms with snipping a bit of that stem off  

32.6 = 11.2 gramms with snipping a bit of that stem 


looks good m8, i harvested an avarage of 18.05555 on 36 plants under 600w adjust a wing reflector

thats my guess, i harvested 1 plant yesterday night... put it on my 600w ballast and woke up this morning with some good smoke.... now i got 3 diffrent days harvested total of 30 gramms + or so... 1 plant harvested wet without stems.. 8 gramms.. dryd weight this morning 3 gramms + a bit more... 

growing the way you are totally is the best way i was to stuborn at the beginning to accept it...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 16, 2009)

gypsy have you stated how many watts your using? if so wat page? i think i could see 4 lights but im not sure if im missing one or not. looks like 3 hps and 1 mh.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

DWR said:


> 34.3 = 12.3 gramms with snipping a bit of that stem off
> 
> 32.6 = 11.2 gramms with snipping a bit of that stem


I fugure I dry out at about 1/4 of the dry waeight.. and yes the stem is thick and heavy...




DWR said:


> looks good m8, i harvested an avarage of 18.05555 on 36 plants under 600w adjust a wing reflector


That's nice DWR, That's real good!

Do you have any more room, I keep 48 lollies under the 600s...

This was my *second worst *run... the ones I chopped last week were the worse...

But I know why... they were just too small...

Severe case of "something" is better than nothing, I had no other clones...

My best run so far was 22g average on 48 lollipops...

I'm proud of that one...



DWR said:


> thats my guess, i harvested 1 plant yesterday night... put it on my 600w ballast and woke up this morning with some good smoke.... now i got 3 diffrent days harvested total of 30 gramms + or so... 1 plant harvested wet without stems.. 8 gramms.. dryd weight this morning 3 gramms + a bit more...


Don't you just love the taste of a freshie sometimes...lol...



DWR said:


> growing the way you are totally is the best way i was to stuborn at the beginning to accept it...


It is ONE way... it certainly is the best way for me...

Not for everyone... some people like bushes... others are afraid of the high plant count...

I'm cool with chopping 48 lollies every 2 weeks...lol... or 24 every week...

I was figuring out, I could harvest every other day and have 2 loliipops for each of the hollidays...lol...

But I'll stick to a weekly/bi weekly schedule...lol..



littlegrower2004 said:


> gypsy have you stated how many watts your using? if so wat page? i think i could see 4 lights but im not sure if im missing one or not. looks like 3 hps and 1 mh.


LG, I didn't say it anywhere, I suck...lol...

I have 3 digi 600 and one coil 600...

One of the Digis quit firing an HPS but will fire the MH no problem...

SOOoooo, I need to get another ballast before I decomission that one in for warranty work...lol...


----------



## DWR (May 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I fugure I dry out at about 1/4 of the dry waeight.. and yes the stem is thick and heavy...
> 
> ----------
> a tad more m8 im sure
> ...



sorry cant be botherd to requote each sentence like you did, nice job on that one


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

Yeah I keep 48 in 5" square pots packed in TIGHT... lol...

And I use sealed hoods, so I have glass to go through...

You should be able to do even better as you have no glass blocking the light....

And yeah man... harvest every 2 weeks is not a bad deal at all.... never too far from a harvest...

Cheers!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 16, 2009)

is there any specefic reasons you go with 600s?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> is there any specefic reasons you go with 600s?


Al, uses 1k over 2 trays...

I thought I might get a little bit better coverage with 600 over each tray...

1k over a 4x4 tray seems just overkill, so I went with the happy medium...lol..

Cheers....


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Al, uses 1k over 2 trays...
> 
> I thought I might get a little bit better coverage with 600 over each tray...
> 
> ...


LOL, a happy medium keeps the bad ghosts away...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 16, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> LOL, a happy medium keeps the bad ghosts away...


You know, I attribute my success as a newb to the fact that I choose a method, and stuck with it...

I am replicating an OP style that has been proven and documented as very successful...

None of it is my idea... and I have no problem with that... lol... 

Just like I don't have to be the designer of a car to enjoy driving it..lol...

I wish I could pay Al some royalties..lol... the man showed me the light... well, one of th lights anyway...lol...

There are many ways to grow, and they ALL CAN BE VERY SUCCESSFUL, but they all require sticking to a proven plan...

Sorry if I am rambling, I just did a "Solar Rip" on a bowlful of Kief... 

But I really do believe that the time for experiments and "off recipe" moves, is after a newb isn't a newb anyomre...lol...

I believe that after I get this op dialed in to the best of my abilities (within the recipe), then it's time to experiment...

After I have consistent results and a SOLID BASE FOR COMPARISON...

OK.. enough stoned ass Gypsy talk...lol...

Hope everyone has a WONDERFUL WEEKEND and get out to do some solar rips.. they rock!!!!


Cheers...


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You know, I attribute my success as a newb to the fact that I choose a method, and stuck with it...
> 
> I am replicating an OP style that has been proven and documented as very successful...
> 
> ...


Right on Gypsy, I can't wait til I get my house and the money together to really get my OP started. 

But I'm glad I started off small, so by the time I get there, I've learned enough that I know where to start with a different method. Then, I will be sticking to it for quite some time, hahaha! 

In a few years I think I will be experienced enough to start experimenting with some of the crazy stuff that those breeders do, and maybe, just maybe, I will learn just how they do their thing, hahaha! 

Later Gypsy, I'm off to start getting dinner together.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 16, 2009)

yea ,,,i put my brand new out the box HPS bulb in,never used and it would just ,,wanna,fire up,,so luckily i remember i had another bandnew one from i didnt get to use from last grow and it fired up!..man i was getting fucking pissed! but it all worked out good..i doubt my digi will run a super HPS that i so dearly want!


----------



## M Blaze (May 17, 2009)

Nice looking buds you got there mate, very nice actually.

Well done and enjoy your rewards


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

Just a quick update on the thingy..lol..

As you can see, they are still alive... 

I still have not had the hydroton to spare, so there are a few slots left, but that will be remedied soon..lol...

Well, I think it works...lol...



























Also worthy of mention on this thread is the new "cloner" attempt..lol...

I hope you realize I do these things for fun..lol...

So I used a gallon jug of Fox Farms Tiger Bloom, an air stone/pump and some store bought "neoprene inserts"...

I plugged in 9 cuttings, and filled it with straight tap water @ pH 7.2...

We'll see what happens...lol..

Cheers...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea ,,,i put my brand new out the box HPS bulb in,never used and it would just ,,wanna,fire up,,so luckily i remember i had another bandnew one from i didnt get to use from last grow and it fired up!..man i was getting fucking pissed! but it all worked out good..i doubt my digi will run a super HPS that i so dearly want!


Sorry to hear you are having troubles mate...

I hope you get it all sorted out...



M Blaze said:


> Nice looking buds you got there mate, very nice actually.
> 
> Well done and enjoy your rewards


Thanks MBlaze!

I appreciate and value your opinion!

Thanks for coming by... 

And stay tuned folks...

Here is a preview of what's to come...lol...

Cheers...


----------



## purpdaddy (May 17, 2009)

damn gypsy that is one bad ass DIY cloner! What kind of sponges are those or foam?


----------



## M Blaze (May 17, 2009)

Im liking that cloner. It looks like a great little system.


----------



## DWR (May 17, 2009)

nice design m8


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn gypsy that is one bad ass DIY cloner! What kind of sponges are those or foam?


Thanks man...

We'll see if it even works...

I might get a timer and put it on a 15 minute on/off cycle, but we'll see how it works...

The foam is actually store bought "neoprene inserts" made for those "easy cloners"... 39 cents a piece at the hydro place...



M Blaze said:


> Im liking that cloner. It looks like a great little system.


Hahaha... Thanks man...

It's just for fun... I love scavenging and recycling... 

Kinda like lego for adults...lol...



DWR said:


> nice design m8


Thanks DWR, I still have to see if it works... lol...

Cheers everyone!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

Sooo...

It was bound to happen at some point... 

Fuck... 
My very first pest problem...

I did a little reading, and I believe them to be Mosquito larvae, feeding on the Algae that keeps getting out of hand in the Mom's tray...

Being a DIY, and not the best design at that, my Mom's trays keep a shallow pool of water when it drains...

So I have algae to feed the larvae, then they get big and bite ME!!!

AK is a SWARM of mosquitoes in the Summer... they get in... no two ways about it...

But I am going to try to get rid of them with some H2O2, which should keep the algae at bay until I replace the tray with a proper one...

I will also start using a filter/pump to keep the water from being "stagnant"...

I'll show you what I have in the flower room when lights come on...lol...

OK.. let the flogging begin...


----------



## DWR (May 17, 2009)

ugly motherfucking things, ughhhhhhh ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

haha gl cleaning them out hehehe   

man dude, realy horrible little things, hope nothing gets destroyd by em ...


----------



## dankmango (May 17, 2009)

we use candles that smell weird and mosquitos hate it down south, but it would be sick if you just put some little fish or something in there to eat them all. im blazed though so prolly not a great solution


----------



## purpdaddy (May 17, 2009)

yup thats a lil pest!Ive never had trouble in that are thank God!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

They eat algae, so the plants should be safe... but I am not about to let this get out of hand...

I am working on it... shit is drained and drying... will get a good (light) bleach cleaning...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

dankmango said:


> we use candles that smell weird and mosquitos hate it down south, but it would be sick if you just put some little fish or something in there to eat them all. im blazed though so prolly not a great solution


I would hate for my buds to smell of anything else...lol...

And thanks but this is not an aquaponics set up...lol..

I have had one and it worked great, just a little extra unneeded work...

Thanks!



purpdaddy said:


> yup thats a lil pest!Ive never had trouble in that are thank God!


Keep it that way...

I am glad it's just mosquitoes..

I'll get rid of the standing water, get rid of the algae, and therefore get rid of the bugs, since they will not have what to eat...

I am also going to get one of these, as I have in the flowering res... it filters solids (i have carpet...) and keeps the water moving in the res...


----------



## dankmango (May 17, 2009)

lol, thanks for not crushin my buzz n bein rude to my post. but whats that thing for? I have carpet too so I am confused what it will do for that. will it keep my carpet dry? so confused... if it goes in your rez, wont it filter out some nutrients also?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

dankmango said:


> lol, thanks for not crushin my buzz n bein rude to my post. but whats that thing for? I have carpet too so I am confused what it will do for that. will it keep my carpet dry? so confused... if it goes in your rez, wont it filter out some nutrients also?



LOL.. no problem man... I hate to be a buzzkil..lol..

That "thing" is used in aquariums...

It's a water pump that draws water across 2 sponges...

When I say I have carpet, I mean that I get carpet fibers and crap in my res... 

Nothing I noticed before I used the filter... but boy do I notice now...lol...

I clean my filters every two weeks... and I am glad I have them every time...

They are rigged for aeration as well... so you can get bubbles and water movement at the same time...

Another benefit I am still investigating is the fact that these filters are used in aquariums, to perpetuate the beneficial bacteria colony in the environment... Keeping the filter "dirty" after a tank clean, will allow the beneficial bacteria to re-colonize, before the "bads" can move in...

As for filtering nutrients, I cannot see how a simple coarse sponge would do anything to the nutes...

I suppose I could be wrong, but I have had these in my flower tanks for 3 or 4 months now...lol..


----------



## dankmango (May 17, 2009)

thats awesome... I keep different solutions in gallon containers in my fridge cause its so hot, but i always have to shake them up and all that. once i start a true SoG I was just gonna put a submersible pump in my big res. but that may be even better, im big on the benificial bacteria n all that. looks really promising if understood and used correctly, but im not really on that level yet. I probably will end up with so much cat hair in my water after just a few days, +rep when I can give more for teaching me something cool


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha!!!

But hey man... 

I am just a newb... 

Don't go learning unproven things from me... I hate to get a myth started..lol...

Fucking Gypsies...lol....

But serious... if you think it works, go with it because YOU think so...

I am just a dumbass with nothing better to do...

ALWAYS go with what you know...lol...

Cheers Bro!

And welcome to the Depot!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 17, 2009)

hell ya, welcome to the GYPSY depot!!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

Welcome... but be careful, we've had some confirmed cases of crabs...


----------



## dankmango (May 17, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Welcome... but be careful, we've had some confirmed cases of crabs...


I guess I didnt know what i was gettin into here... Ill rough it out though. haha I love sundays


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

dankmango said:


> ... haha I love sundays


Nothing like a BEAUTIFUL SUNDAY to do some SOLAR RIPS...lol...

Shall we step out?
*
~¨°º¤ø¸Legend¸ø¤º°¨~
¸ø¤º°¨Bob Marley``°º¤ø
¸ø¤º``°º¤ø ¸ø¤º¨°º¤ø¸ *

[youtube]5WlCdiU9IzA[/youtube]












First, a little bit of Kind...














Then, a "little" kief... 












That looks yummy doesn't it?!?! Let's take a closer look...lol...














Ah! I can't resist.. gotta put a "little" more in there...lol... 













We're getting there...lol... I just love these close-up shouts...lol...














OK! OK! Enough is enough...!!!

I'll just add a "little" more.. .. and and call it good... 













OOOHH ! Yeah!!!

There's a Sunday Bowl all right...lol...

So now we Catch Fire with the help from the great big Sun in the Sky...












The trick is to get the angle & distance just right to




the light into a narrow beam... 









It gets BRIGHT and HOT.. so be careful...














And we have ignition!!!


----------



## dankmango (May 17, 2009)

too nice bro, way to utilize mother earth n the father sun... must taste real clean. made my girl stoked too, she wants to try that


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

Again... nothing I invented...lol... but enjoy regularly now...lol...

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/191786-solar-rips-who-else-loves.html


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 17, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Welcome... but be careful, we've had some confirmed cases of crabs...


hahahahhaha


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

So I took a few more pics yesterday...

[youtube]Cf6tuisazQA[/youtube]


I wil start by saying that I have quit using the Fox Farms line...

I could not keep my pH in check... it would plunge DAILY from 6.2 to 5.2...

I am sure the plants don't like it, and neither do I...

SOooo.. I have decided to try out the HUMBOLT ...

The first day, the pH didn't move... we'll see how the ladies like it...

I got the Micro & the Bloom...

Look at the pretty bottle...lol...







Sooo...

I'll shut up about nutes now.. and show you what comes next on the conveyor belt...lol...

I looove harvesting every two weeks...lol...














































































































[youtube]Y8_K0l12A5E[/youtube]




























​


----------



## SOG (May 17, 2009)

my jaw dropped   
no one is gonna want to post their pics now cause of you
btw: that's just wrong to hit all this by yourself


----------



## Mr. Bitti (May 18, 2009)

very nice gypsy, i see that kief looks very fresh! id rather cure mine a bit. i got a shit load of trim and debating on doing iso or using trim for sieving and then cook it. anyways ill get some good ammount of hash got about and oz of hash worthy trim. pics r beautiful man and the all natural lighter looks deep, i like in the tropics and havent tried it yet, i need a scope like that!! looks very beast, you get blazed?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 18, 2009)

SOG said:


> my jaw dropped
> no one is gonna want to post their pics now cause of you
> btw: that's just wrong to hit all this by yourself


Now you are just being nice to the dumb kid...lol...

Hopefully I'll have enough to share some this next harvest, these little guys I have harvested in the last week just could not hold their own against me..

But I do believe that this next batch is going to be a little healthier... maybe even take up more than 1 rack...lol.. 

Thanks for coming by SOG... You rock! 




Mr. Bitti said:


> very nice gypsy, i see that kief looks very fresh! id rather cure mine a bit. i got a shit load of trim and debating on doing iso or using trim for sieving and then cook it. anyways ill get some good ammount of hash got about and oz of hash worthy trim. pics r beautiful man and the all natural lighter looks deep, i like in the tropics and havent tried it yet, i need a scope like that!! looks very beast, you get blazed?


Yeah... I got blazed...lol...

NOW... you say my Kief looks FRESH???

And that you like to CURE yours a bit????

Are you saying this because it is green????

Or is there something else you are looking at???

My Kief is green because I use a screen with a big mesh, allowing some plant material to go through ... hence, it's green...

But you say CURE??? care to elaborate?

Cheers...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

very nice pics bro


----------



## purpdaddy (May 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Nothing like a BEAUTIFUL SUNDAY to do some SOLAR RIPS...lol...
> 
> Shall we step out?
> 
> ...


 damn gypsy,,,never thpught about that,,,im gonna have to try it!


----------



## Mr. Bitti (May 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Yeah... I got blazed...lol...
> 
> NOW... you say my Kief looks FRESH???
> 
> ...


yea im not trying to say my kief is better or anything, the big mesh does explain it but you can actually cure the kief like you can cure bud and i guess it might make it better. that being said im not trying to dog you at all, your shit is very nice man


----------



## SOG (May 18, 2009)

Gypsy, you can place three screens on top of each other to get your kief finer


----------



## SOG (May 18, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn gypsy,,,never thpught about that,,,im gonna have to try it!



bra, please don't be offended 
when your quoting someone, you gotta trim out the pics and other unrelated parts
it takes twice as long to load the page with double pics, 
and for a thread like Gypsy's; its a thread killer


----------



## purpdaddy (May 18, 2009)

damn gypsy i cant fuckin get over how goog that feif looks damn!i even showed my padna who is an ACE at keif/hash making and he said that is an exellent way and when my shit gets harvested thats exactly how im doin it!They lookin good,,ill update tonight at 8:00 central time.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 18, 2009)

man. i never even thought of using a magnifying glass... wow... keif is def. looking deliscious...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 18, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn gypsy,,,never thpught about that,,,im gonna have to try it!


Me neither, this is something I learned here @ RIU..lol...



Mr. Bitti said:


> yea im not trying to say my kief is better or anything, the big mesh does explain it but you can actually cure the kief like you can cure bud and i guess it might make it better. that being said im not trying to dog you at all, your shit is very nice man


Oh man, no problem...

I know it can be better... and it will... with a finer mesh....

I actually keep my kief the same way I keep my buds, in jars... so I suppose it does get cured...

Cheers mate...



SOG said:


> Gypsy, you can place three screens on top of each other to get your kief finer


3 layers directly on top of each other... easier to clean than a finer mesh...

But I am inclined to go with the finest metal mesh I can find...



SOG said:


> bra, please don't be offended


I suppose it's etiquette, kinda like when sharing a bowl, you should light it carefully on one side, so that others may share a green hit...lol...



purpdaddy said:


> damn gypsy i cant fuckin get over how goog that feif looks damn!


Make sure you get a finer screen than I did...

There is a HUGE difference in taste and smell and color, if you can manage to keep the leaf material out...

The blonde stuff... pure kief.. that's the shit... what I made is ok for a newb...

All the people that have said something are right... it can be better... but I am learning...lol... and I'll get a finer mesh...

Cheers guys!!


----------



## DWR (May 19, 2009)

sexy pics dude, how long did it take to burn with the scope `?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 19, 2009)

The Kief lights up in about 10 seconds.. straight bud takes a little longer...

I even managed to get it lit indoors today, with the sun shining through the window...


----------



## purpdaddy (May 19, 2009)

haha i just did it outside!got a damn lightburn spot in my eye!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 19, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> haha i just did it outside!got a damn lightburn spot in my eye!


LOL.. gotta have some shades...lol...


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 19, 2009)

I just went and bought a magnifying glass a moment ago, gonna give this a shot!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 19, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> I just went and bought a magnifying glass a moment ago, gonna give this a shot!


 yea man it really works,try it,,its kool!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea man it really works,try it,,its kool!


I did yesterday. Whew, I was blazed all day! HAHA!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 20, 2009)

Gypsy smokin on all that fire ass shit,we smokin bunk fox man!LOL ...mad props to Gypsy!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 20, 2009)

Bunk Fox?!?!?

That doesn't sound too good...lol...

I love my perpetual man...

I think that every personal grower should do it this way...

Not necessarily SOG, with short plants... just having the harvest staggered so you a always about to harvest, even on harvest day..lol... 

I mean, I just jarred a batch and I am already looking at the next batch...lol...

It's kinda like.. "there's 2 seasons in Alaska, Winter and NEXT Winter...

Same on my garden, 2 seasons.. Harvest and NEXT Harvest...lol...

A person with 4 plants could harvest one every two weeks...

8 plants one a week..lol...

Have I said that I love having a perpetual harvest?

Cheers everyone..!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Bunk Fox?!?!?
> 
> That doesn't sound too good...lol...
> 
> ...


 just give me a lil time bro thats exactly to the T what im trying to do and will accomplish,,especially with good friends like you DL and roseman that have EXPERIENCE!if you aint got that,thier advice aint shit to me unless they can prove it!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 20, 2009)

You'll get there...

Remember when I started?

With an Aerogarden inside of a hotel nightstand..?!?!?!

We all "grow with our grows"... just gotta have a little planning...lol..

Cheers Bro!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You'll get there...
> 
> Remember when I started?
> 
> ...


That is a fact my friend.  I learn more every grow.


----------



## dankmango (May 21, 2009)

for real, my original plan was one hempy a day, and try to get that up to a zip per bucket. But I am gonna need some cash flow so i flowered more than one at a time. Its also more fun growin cause there is always something to do. I used to hate goin into the room and all I could do is clean up leaves and stare at them. I always want to take clones, i always want to prune, I always want to trim buds. It just makes sense for a smoker to have something all the time.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 21, 2009)

So...

I am way happier with this batch than I was with the last batch... ...lol...

Although I am not back up to the high numbers I saw in the couple of batches before the miniature fiasco, these look a lot bigger, if not better.. 


The *WET* weight on the SMALLEST of this batch was 32g... which I expect will dry into roughly 8g...

The WET weight of the LARGEST of this batch was 96g.. which I expect will dry to about 24g...

I'll weigh them all dry... but I do expect to see a little better than 1/4 of the wet weight...

Now. who's up for some pics???  















































As I have said many times... 

I LOVE my perpetual garden... 

And here is yet another byproduct of harvesting... 

Scissor Hash...


----------



## M Blaze (May 21, 2009)

Nice buds you got there Gypsy. Do you dry them on that screen aswell?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 21, 2009)

Yup... that is my drying rack...

Temp 75F RH 40%...


----------



## M Blaze (May 21, 2009)

I basically dry the exact same way.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 21, 2009)

Nice...

I have a heater with a thermostat to keep it @ 75F...

I also have a small circ fan and an in-duct 4" exhaust...

Ready for jars in 4 days...

I love it!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

Shadow Theater anyone?

[youtube]alavYFgDoeA[/youtube]


----------



## DWR (May 22, 2009)

good work m8 ! congrats.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

DWR said:


> good work m8 ! congrats.


Thanks! DWR...

It's acceptable... but we'll see when they are all dry...

Cheers Mate..


----------



## DWR (May 22, 2009)

How many plants again ?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

DWR said:


> How many plants again ?


Each one of those buds had it's own roots...  ... lol...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 22, 2009)

you inspire me..


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

*I organized things and took some more pics for you guys...

Here is a panoramic view of "side A"...
*


----------



## dankmango (May 22, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> you inspire me..





dankmango said:


> lookin good


Thanks Guys!

I appreciate the kind words...

Hang tight...

Another update is in the works....lol....

Cheers...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

I know we've all heard this song...

But I never tire of it ...







[youtube]81eSIwsLcWg[/youtube]


So we'll start with the group shots





































































































... and we move on to the portraits...

































































































































































































...let there be light...













​


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 22, 2009)

Beautiful as always!!!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (May 22, 2009)

Sorry I have been absent my friend! This is a visual display that just makes my lighter-thumb dance! It looks like you stand to get a better yield than the last round you were slightly miffed about if I remember right?

I am really impressed with the amount of trichs you have covering those buds, and they still have plenty of time to get even more frosty now, don't they!?

I think you are going to have a massssssive stock pile of that Gypsy Green Hash here shortly, no? Trimming is going to make for some work however!!! Ahh well, what a problem to have!



This is A+ grade shit my friend! No if's, and's, nor but's!!

Keep it coming, and thanks for the great tunes! I am glad you politely prodded my stoned ass over here again!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Beautiful as always!!!


Thanks SZ... I sure value your opinion... 

Thanks for dropping by...!!



bigjesse1922 said:


> Sorry I have been absent my friend!


I know you have been busy...lol...



bigjesse1922 said:


> This is a visual display that just makes my lighter-thumb dance!


Glad it works for you...lol... I'm having a good time with it...lol...



bigjesse1922 said:


> It looks like you stand to get a better yield than the last round you were slightly miffed about if I remember right?


Absolutely, in fact, I am about to post dry weight before cure of one of the buds right now.. stay tuned... 



bigjesse1922 said:


> I am really impressed with the amount of trichs you have covering those buds, and they still have plenty of time to get even more frosty now, don't they!?


You know... I am too...

I guess all it takes is establishing a healthy environment for them and just keeping it clean...lol...

I don't do anything special... they are just healthy..lol.. and happy at the beach on a sunny day... just perfect...lol...



bigjesse1922 said:


> I think you are going to have a massssssive stock pile of that Gypsy Green Hash here shortly, no?


I dunno about massive... but hopefully sometime soon I will be growing a little more than I use, so I can share with friends too...

I smoke a LOT dude...lol....



bigjesse1922 said:


> Trimming is going to make for some work however!!! Ahh well, what a problem to have!


Well, that's one of the reasons I split it into a perpetual harvest, I am hoping to establish 28 lollies every week...

That way, I am never overwhelmed...lol... and I'm never out for long either...lol...



bigjesse1922 said:


> This is A+ grade shit my friend! No if's, and's, nor but's!!


Thanks Jesse... that pic you liked is the only pure bred I have flowered so far...

That's my Juicy Fruit, low yields, sensitive and finicky, not very potent, but DAMN!!!! IT TASTES SOOOO GOOD!!!!!!

Talk about a treat...



bigjesse1922 said:


> Keep it coming, and thanks for the great tunes!


I'll try to keep it interesting, but if you flip back to page 9, you will see that this repetition gets old...

The op just keeps doing the same thing every week..lol...

BORING...lol...

But, we'll see.... I'm sure I'l keep busy with a few side projects...



bigjesse1922 said:


> I am glad you politely prodded my stoned ass over here again!


Well, I used to just POUR them on your front lawn..lol...

But I have since been told that not everyone likes to see my pictures EVERYWHERE they go.. (Fucking Gypsies...)so.. I just dropped a note...

Anyways..

Let me go grab that bud..

I'll be right back...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

So here we have one of the buds from this last batch.. dry and ready for the jar already...

Again.. not the greatest yet, but I'll let the pics speak for them selves...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (May 22, 2009)

Holy Shit Gypsy!!! That's alot of fucking pics, nice work!! i'm very envious of your setup, the size and it's perpetual nature...keep up the green work my friend..


GKN


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

Well, it seems the Sativas dried really fast... they are all ready for the jars...

Total dry weight of this batch is 154g out of 14 plants... or 11g per on average...

For simplicity's sake, I will call 14 plants 1/4 batch... I know.. it's 2 plants over.. but let's just keep it simple... shall we?!

So 1/4 of 600w = 150w

So I can say that I got 154g out of 150w...

Giving that we are keeping things simple, I will call that 1 G/W...

But then again.. I cheated... it's 14 not 12... I didn't count the fans, pumps, the lights, pumps and fans for the moms...

You know...

But I am sure the next batch is going to be even better...

I hope to be able to get consistent 20g average... 

I know it sounds crazy to want to double my yields like this, but I KNOW there is room for improvement...

If only I could stop fucking up...lol... 

Here, tell me what you think....


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 22, 2009)

Beautiful Gypsy....Real NICE MJ


----------



## DWR (May 22, 2009)

nice man 

im sure you'll get even better yields next run  still a very nice harvest  !


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> Beautiful Gypsy....Real NICE MJ


Thanks hon... 



DWR said:


> nice man
> 
> im sure you'll get even better yields next run  still a very nice harvest  !


This next batch is looking even better than this last one...

If I get a whole tray of these, I believe the average will go up from 11g per ...lol... especially if you consider these still have a few weeks to go...lol...


----------



## DeweyKox (May 22, 2009)

Nice GB! I can't wait to have some fresh nugs again!


----------



## dankmango (May 23, 2009)

same ole fire that I always see from you gypsy. nice. I couldnt imagine what youd pull with a nice northern lights or some other heavy yielding indica. beautiful though. keep up the good work


----------



## DWR (May 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks hon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you buy those big long earth bags ? or is it one bag per plant... 

i am doing the same  

automatic watering system right ?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 23, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Nice GB! I can't wait to have some fresh nugs again!


It's the beauty of a perpetual grow...



dankmango said:


> same ole fire that I always see from you gypsy. nice. I couldnt imagine what youd pull with a nice northern lights or some other heavy yielding indica. beautiful though. keep up the good work


One of these days, I'll get edumacated on the different strains...



DWR said:


> did you buy those big long earth bags ? or is it one bag per plant...
> 
> i am doing the same
> 
> automatic watering system right ?


DWR, I actually run hydro, ebb flow, each plan has it's own 5" square pot...


----------



## SOG (May 23, 2009)

Loving the Depot G 
how tall do your girls get to be before harvest?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 23, 2009)

Once again, another beautiful Gypsy harvest. I believe that's the shimmer strain of the "gigglebush" we were talking of earlier. I gathered the money, now I need to find a local gypsy.....


----------



## DWR (May 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> DWR, I actually run hydro, ebb flow, each plan has it's own 5" square pot...



nice


----------



## GypsyBush (May 23, 2009)

SOG said:


> Loving the Depot G
> how tall do your girls get to be before harvest?


Thanks SOG...

About 30"~36" for the Sativas, about half for the Indicas...

One of these days I'll quit fucking up and have some consistency...




FoxCompany426 said:


> Once again, another beautiful Gypsy harvest. I believe that's the shimmer strain of the "gigglebush" we were talking of earlier. I gathered the money, now I need to find a local gypsy.....


Thanks!

Uhhh... you do realize that giving your money to Gypsies is an OLD scam (like thousands of years old..) right?!?!?!



DWR said:


> nice


Thanks DWR, when are you switching over from soil?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Uhhh... you do realize that giving your money to Gypsies is an OLD scam (like thousands of years old..) right?!?!?!


MAN!!! I was about to do it too! I was so excited! I'm gonna go eat something... and sulk....


----------



## Thundercat (May 23, 2009)

Great pic set man, I even listened to the sound track today!!! Plants are looking awesome man. Keep it up bro! TC


----------



## DWR (May 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks DWR, when are you switching over from soil?


Dont think I ever will m8  I had many attempts to go and buy stuff for a hydro setup... many times have i gone to shop and gone empty handed home..

i dont know why, i cant get myself to do it.... I feel safer in my soil, i also kind of dont like the idea of having the hydro running 24/7 ????????

hehe... lol... see i dont even know what im talking bout.

I have a got a cool nice automatic watering system i built myself... the best thing ever, currently building a bigger one for a whole room 

* its basicly a reservoir of water outside of the box... i have a mixer for the water.. it basicly mixes the water the whole time.... dunno what its called in english..... then i have the pump leading the water out of the reservoir going directly in to 6 seperate tubes... theses tubes are closed at the end   lol obviously... each has 6 little tubes running off the tube in to a pot... 

I have it watering 10 litres per day. lasts me 5 days...  *

I also brought this cool watering system for my strawberries, the automaticly water the plants when the soil is dry.. pretty neat... all i have to do is fill a 100litres reservoir hang it up higher than the pots are and leave for a month without a problem   but i wouldnt use it for growing weed unless your outside.

and my cam is coming soon ! cant wait, i told the shop owner i want to take pics of plants he lookd at me like you gaylord ^^ rofl !


----------



## SOG (May 24, 2009)

[youtube]WSWrepLjTKc[/youtube]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 24, 2009)

you never stop amazing me with these pics GYPSY. keep it up!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (May 25, 2009)

Hey Gypsy did you see Al B around earlier?


----------



## M Blaze (May 25, 2009)

Looks like a very nice bowl of buds you got there, congatulations on a job well done bro.

Enjoy  

Im not sure which smoking method you prefer so I added them both lol


----------



## DaGambler (May 25, 2009)

i've been missing out.

some of the best pics on RIU.

deffinitely an interesting grow you have going... i had to get to page 20 to find out ur system specs - - but i forgive you 

if you really want to raise ur yield a few grams a plant... just add a couple weeks to the veg. time... clones into 2 weeks of veg... then into the flower room. that's if there is any room for them to even fill in. 5" pots and all. hard to believe you do your fair share in smoking all of that. i'm a lightweight these days. but i used to be able to wake up and roll a half of an 1/8 into a fine breakfast blunt.

i'll be watching the experiment in progress.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

Here is one of the small Indicas that I left in the tray a little longer..

This is wet weight, and as usual, I expect it to dry out to about 1/4 of that...






















Here is the Juicy Fruit in Flower...








And another of the Sativas that I am leaving for t bit longer...








I thought I'd flower one of my duplicate moms...

So I threw her in the "thingy"... I hope I can manage the size...lol...


----------



## dankmango (May 26, 2009)

yeah, I was wondering if you ever leave anything in there to go a lil longer. does it add anymore weight or not enough to be worth keeping everyone longer? Love those calyx's on that indica


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 26, 2009)

word! those calyxes are on point


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

dankmango said:


> yeah, I was wondering if you ever leave anything in there to go a lil longer. does it add anymore weight or not enough to be worth keeping everyone longer? Love those calyx's on that indica


Oh! It's totally worth leaving them in, as long as I have what to smoke...  otherwise they are all at risk...lol.. 



morrisgreenberg said:


> word! those calyxes are on point


I like this strain a lot... It is very.. potent... very dense and a fast finisher...

Cheers...


----------



## Mr. Bitti (May 26, 2009)

very nice looking funk bro wats the taste and high like?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 26, 2009)

Looks nice and dense like mine. My largest harvest on a single clone with zero veg time is over 106 grams wet. I think dried and cured it will weigh around 30-35 grams.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> very nice looking funk bro wats the taste and high like?


This Indica is very potent... 

Even chopped early, it has a very STRONG "lie down" effect...

The kinda weed you smoke while watching the beginning of one Cheech & Chong movie, and before you realize it, you are watching the end of a different Cheech & Chong movie...lol.. 

As for taste and smell...

This has got to be some kinda SOUR something, it makes my face pucker up in the flower room, when there's a lot of them...

The smell is very much like "feed store diarrhea"... until it gets cured...

After a few weeks cure, it smells like a diesel soaked mango... it is much better than before the cure, but still very much pungent...

This is knock out weed... it's the "I keep a stash of it by the bed" kinda weed...lol...

Oh and I LOVE IT!!!

Over the next few months, I will be selecting 2 strains to grow permanently... too many is just too much to deal with...lol...

And I am sure this is one of the strong contenders...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Looks nice and dense like mine. My largest harvest on a single clone with zero veg time is over 106 grams wet. I think dried and cured it will weigh around 30-35 grams.


Dewey, your shit is some of the highest quality buds I have seen on here...

Sure some people get a lot more quantity, but I say you grow some of the finest Ganja around here...

I'm gonna miss you when you move...

Cheers Bro! 

Oh and have you considered BC?? I sure am...lol...


----------



## DeweyKox (May 26, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Dewey, your shit is some of the highest quality buds I have seen on here...
> 
> Sure some people get a lot more quantity, but I say you grow some of the finest Ganja around here...
> 
> ...


That is the highest complement anyone on here has ever given to me!  Thanks a ton brotha!

Trust me, I am going to really miss growing! But a nice vacation from it is going to be nice as well! I should have a good year supply to get me by, which is nice to have and not having the grow op up and running too. 

I need to focus on my fitness and start surfing! Also educating my self more on the stock market! Me wants to play!

BC huh, the wife and I really want to come and visit and see Canada! What kind of career could you make out there right now? How are the laws growing there?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> That is the highest complement anyone on here has ever given to me!  Thanks a ton brotha!


You deserve it!!! Your shit has ALWAYS looked like FIRE... 



DeweyKox said:


> Trust me, I am going to really miss growing! But a nice vacation from it is going to be nice as well! I should have a good year supply to get me by, which is nice to have and not having the grow op up and running too.


I hear you on that one...

I am finally starting to be able to put some away...lol... 

I like having a stash... I'll get there...



DeweyKox said:


> I need to focus on my fitness and start surfing! Also educating my self more on the stock market! Me wants to play!


OOoohh...

Scary....

You had me all the way to surfing... 

I am more into growing my own food and watching "the gladiators clash" from a distance... 



DeweyKox said:


> BC huh, the wife and I really want to come and visit and see Canada! What kind of career could you make out there right now? How are the laws growing there?


Uh...

I have no idea, I have driven through BC once... on my way back to Alaska...

Lot's of snow, laid back people and a "more European culture"...

I want to open an exotic vegetarian restaurant, with 100% of the food grown on site...

And as far as I know, BC is pretty laxed on growing... but I can't speak of the laws as I just don't know...

I am looking though....


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> you never stop amazing me with these pics GYPSY. keep it up!!!


I get so paranoied I doubt I will keep it up for very long...lol....



NewGrowth said:


> Hey Gypsy did you see Al B around earlier?


I did.. Thanks NG...

I can only imagine how overwhelmed he is feeling right now... EVERYONE after him...lol... I know I was...lol...



M Blaze said:


> Looks like a very nice bowl of buds you got there, congatulations on a job well done bro.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Im not sure which smoking method you prefer so I added them both lol


Thanks!!!

I enjoy all methods..lol...

And I enjoy even more this harvest every week thing..lol...



DaGambler said:


> i've been missing out.


Hey Dude...

Welcome to my humble abode... 



DaGambler said:


> some of the best pics on RIU.


That's very kind of you to say...



DaGambler said:


> deffinitely an interesting grow you have going... i had to get to page 20 to find out ur system specs - - but i forgive you


Yeah.. I'm not big on sharing much information...lol... fucking Gypsies...lol...



DaGambler said:


> if you really want to raise ur yield a few grams a plant... just add a couple weeks to the veg. time... clones into 2 weeks of veg... then into the flower room. that's if there is any room for them to even fill in. 5" pots and all.


I do not have pics of my best harvests here anymore...

These last batches have been puny, because all I had were puny clones...

I have more than once averaged 20g per lollipop... and that is very acceptable to me...

I just need to quit fucking up...lol...



DaGambler said:


> hard to believe you do your fair share in smoking all of that. i'm a lightweight these days. but i used to be able to wake up and roll a half of an 1/8 into a fine breakfast blunt.


Pain is my Mistress

And She dictates how much I smoke...

It usually falls into the the category of "Cheech & Chong Style"...lol...



DaGambler said:


> i'll be watching the experiment in progress.
> .


Your are always welcome here Bro!

Cheers....


----------



## dankmango (May 26, 2009)

i hate that I was taught so much about gypsy's that just isnt true. I dont care what they say about you guys, your straight with me. haha although, I have never had a real life experience with one


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

NEVER trust a Gypsy... trust me on this one....


----------



## SOG (May 26, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> NEVER trust a Gypsy... trust me on this one....


ooh hush... your full of $hit, id trust you any day


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 26, 2009)

I would trust him.... but..... he's a Gypsy..... but he's a good Gypsy......right??? Is there such a thing???


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

Well, what can I say...

Gimme all your money and see how far I can get in 24 hours...lol...lol....


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 26, 2009)

i love seeing a gypsy and saying "i can fix that" pointing to the dent on his rolls royce =)


----------



## SOG (May 26, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Well, what can I say...
> 
> Gimme all your money and see how far I can get in 24 hours...lol...lol....


man your leg is busted, how far can you get in 24h 
beside you couldn't be away from your room for more than 24h straight
willing to put my money on that one


----------



## GypsyBush (May 27, 2009)

Do you really think I have to run??

We Gypsies are technologically advanced... we got wheels man..!!!.  

And the op fits in an altoids mint canister... I carry it with me at all times... very similar technology to head shrinking...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 27, 2009)

Since I did not receive large amounts of cash from any of you "trusting" fellers... I'll just keep doing what I am doing...lol...


[youtube]y6tKMjOdr8E[/youtube]



Another harvest at the House of Gypsy... 16 girls got the chop this morning...













































































​


----------



## DWR (May 27, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!! am a little jealous !  

hahaaaaaaaaaa fuck nice man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (May 27, 2009)

Yet another beautiful harvest man! I need to get me one of those altoid size grows!! LOL


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (May 27, 2009)

Awesome. That's all I got right now. Awesome.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 27, 2009)

DWR said:


> !!!!!!!!!!! am a little jealous !
> 
> hahaaaaaaaaaa fuck nice man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You? Jealous? of me?

Your shit is THE SHIT Dude... your grows are way better quality than mine any day...

Oh.. I get it... you haven't chopped them yet have you?

I wonder if this is gonna make you do it...lol...



Thundercat said:


> Yet another beautiful harvest man! I need to get me one of those altoid size grows!! LOL


Thanks TC... it keeps getting better...

This NEXT batch is looking even better than these, and I believe I will be able to let those fully mature... and get really fat...lol...

I gotta learn to have patience...lol....



chunkymunkey33 said:


> Awesome. That's all I got right now. Awesome.


Well Thank You!

I'll post some more pics after trim...

Cheers....


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (May 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I'll post some more pics after trim...
> 
> Cheers....


 
Can't wait Gypsy, your pics are always a pleasure to look at no matter what the subject.


----------



## dankmango (May 27, 2009)

for real, I am fighting to stay away from mine. if it has crystals I wanna smoke em.


----------



## DWR (May 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You? Jealous? of me?
> 
> Your shit is THE SHIT Dude... your grows are way better quality than mine any day...
> 
> ...



 heh thank you 

-

No i havnt chopd yet, but i have some nice weed on me  just chopd and freshly dryd 

i'll take a pic now.... 

dont mind me do ya ? 


 fancy a smoke


----------



## SOG (May 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> We Gypsies are technologically advanced... we got wheels man..!!!.
> And the op fits in an altoids mint canister... I carry it with me at all times... very similar technology to head shrinking...


Bhahaha, 
is it F.L.I.R safe?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 27, 2009)

DWR said:


> i'll take a pic now....
> 
> dont mind me do ya ?
> 
> ...


The only thing I mind is that it is small... 

I'm old... I like BIG pics...







SOG said:


> Bhahaha,
> is it F.L.I.R safe?


It is FLIR safe, kryptonite encrypted, air conditioned with in floor heating, solar powered by the Moon and activated by the Water.. it has 4 bedrooms, 5 bath, jacuzzi, 2 tennis courts, dirt bike race track and a Grand Library downstairs...

The attic is reserved for space craft parking...







Here is an actual shot of the library...


----------



## Thundercat (May 27, 2009)

LOL, you guys crack me up!


----------



## SOG (May 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> dirt bike race track


i like the indoor dirt bike track, is it heated? 
bhaa i forgot, you can only look at it now with your leg
only if your nice ill post some pics from my up coming Glamis trip 

[youtube]akhbwkOax-w[/youtube]


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 27, 2009)

SOG said:


> i like the indoor dirt bike track, is it heated?
> bhaa i forgot, you can only look at it now with your leg
> only if your nice ill post some pics from my up coming Glamis trip
> 
> [youtube]akhbwkOax-w[/youtube]


Dude, I have to go to Glamis. I've been to Little Sahara a few times. It's pretty cool.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 27, 2009)

Cool spot!

I can take my "off-road" wheels...

Will someone give me a push????


----------



## FoxCompany426 (May 27, 2009)

Nice wheels man, totally gonna hit the dunes with those. Just need some paddles for the rear, HAHAHAH!!!! We can hit up some drag racing, WOOO!!! I want the green one!!!!


----------



## SOG (May 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Will someone give me a push????


so ya want to get a view from the balcony
hmm... just like the old guys from the moppets


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 27, 2009)

WALDORF: This journal isn't half bad.
STATLER: Nope, it's ALL bad!


WOKKA WOKKA WOKKA!


----------



## SOG (May 27, 2009)

Gypsy, which one is you?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 28, 2009)

Haha, going to pop some popcorn......


----------



## GypsyBush (May 29, 2009)

​


----------



## DeweyKox (May 29, 2009)

GD, now you need a naked chick with her ass popping out!


----------



## SOG (May 29, 2009)

yam yams...,you lucky bastard


----------



## GypsyBush (May 29, 2009)

...


----------



## SOG (May 29, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> GD, now you need a naked chick with her ass popping out!


you picked that too haa


----------



## GypsyBush (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Guys!!!

Well... I ELIMINATED the mosquito problem in the Mom's area...

I just bit the bullet and forked out the cash for a new Botanicare Tray and a decent res... the flimsy tote was on it's last leg...

So... no puddles means no algae and no mosquito larvae on the tray... and the extra water pump in the res keeps it turbulent enough that the bugs stay away...

I'll get a couple of shots in a minute...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ...
> 
> Well... I ELIMINATED the mosquito problem in the Mom's area...
> 
> ...



So much for a MINUTE.... fucking Gypsies... 

The total was just over 5oz out of 16 lollies...  150g / 16 lollies = 9g average...

16 lollies represent 33% of a full tray...

So I can say that I use 33% of my 600w to run the 16...

SOoooo...

I used 198 watts to get 150g...

or

0.75 grams per watt...

OK now...  picture time...

Anyways.. here is *part* of the last batch ready for jars... 
















And here are the shots I promised of the Moms...  with new tray and res....


----------



## dankmango (May 30, 2009)

nice!!! those moms look like some happy girls in their new stuff. its always fun to get rid of something old n see new clean stuff in its place.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 30, 2009)

Fucc gypsy the marijuana Godz are deffinitely on your side!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

*OK guys, its official. Here is the Link! *

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/198788-zero-veg-clone-grow-contest.html


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 30, 2009)

gypsy i see you still got your DIY cloner going..ne roots yet???


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 30, 2009)

did you learn from Mr. Green too??? That man is legend as far as I am concerned. I like your tray setup, clones and mothers vegging? Any shots of your flowering room/area?? Just looked at this page haven't skimmed through, I should do that, haha!! 

scribing, i'll be dropping in often i think!!!
EACE: and


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

Starting on page 9, there are TONS of photos...lol.... I deleted the ones before page 9 in a panic......lol..


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 30, 2009)

bad news gypsy... i just caught a glimpse of your street...





and those puppies were really cute


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

you're weird...

why would you post that?

I like you dude... but I am not too sure I like this vibe......

Anyways...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> did you learn from Mr. Green too???


Never heard of him....



Shackleford.R said:


> That man is legend as far as I am concerned.


There are quite a few legendary growers around...



Shackleford.R said:


> I like your tray setup, clones and mothers vegging?


Thanks.. yeah.. I only veg my moms...

I flower my clones as soon as they have roots... zero veg...



Shackleford.R said:


> Any shots of your flowering room/area??


Lots.. feel free to look around...



Shackleford.R said:


> Just looked at this page haven't skimmed through, I should do that, haha!!


Yeah... you should.. there are quite a few pics...



Shackleford.R said:


> scribing, i'll be dropping in often i think!!!


Cool.. but the leave the COPS and the "YOU WILL GET BUSTED" attitude outside, before you come in here... please....



Shackleford.R said:


> EACE: and


Cheers Bro!


----------



## SOG (May 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> you're weird...
> 
> why would you post that?
> 
> ...


lol,
i think he is on to you bra, 
he just wants to freak ya out


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 30, 2009)

ya he posted a post like that again on the 27th im watchin this fuker there was a london truck looking thing parked looking straight at one of my plants through the woods and now i feel like im being watched sometimes iz trippy but ya if i dont post again u kno why peace luv happines BROTHAS


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

I am just not into the "YOUR GONNA GET BUSTED" kinda vibe...

I like POSITIVE VIBRATION...

[youtube]a4zoXO7UvC0[/youtube]


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 30, 2009)

Scribed' Again. Had no idea this was a journal. Ive always thought of this as a random gypsy type pixel bombing i could look at and feel good about. Everything looks real good bro. Peace.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Scribed' Again. Had no idea this was a journal.


It's a place where I can throw all my pics in... keeps them out of the rain...



onthedl0008 said:


> Ive always thought of this as a random gypsy type pixel bombing i could look at and feel good about.


It's not supposed to make *you* feel good..!!! 

It's supposed to e *ME* feel good...lol...



onthedl0008 said:


> Everything looks real good bro. Peace.


Cheers Bro!!!


----------



## SOG (May 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am just not into the "YOUR GONNA GET BUSTED" kinda vibe...
> 
> I like POSITIVE VIBRATION...


i hear ya bra
that was a bit much , here's a


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am just not into the "YOUR GONNA GET BUSTED" kinda vibe...
> 
> I like POSITIVE VIBRATION...
> 
> [youtube]a4zoXO7UvC0[/youtube]


had no idea i was going to offend quite like i did..
never again...

[youtube]WJTBPdVpdMc[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> had no idea i was going to offend quite like i did..
> never again...
> 
> [youtube]WJTBPdVpdMc[/youtube]


No offense AT ALL...

Just I suffer from EXTREME PARANOIA already...

I have deleted all my pics numerous times...

I just get really really scared... and the feeling I had when I saw that picture was a horrible gut wrenching urge to puke...

So .. no you did not offend me.. but I believe you scared me.. and that is uncalled for...

Please.. stick around.. I think you're a cool cat... just don't throw fire on my gas or fuel my paranoia..lol...

But it's all good.. you didn't know.. I am the weird one...

I am sure you did it for a laugh... haha..

Cheers Bro!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

I fell ya GB!


----------



## purpdaddy (May 30, 2009)

heres a lil sumthin gypsy..they commin along perfect!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> I fell ya GB!


I get worried a lot... it's not like I have just a plant or two...



purpdaddy said:


> heres a lil sumthin gypsy..they commin along perfect!


Perfect Indeed 

Nice job Dude...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 31, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> and those puppies were really cute


Thanks for that Bro!

It makes me feel MUCH better... 

Sorry about all that, I hope you stick around... 

You're a cool cat... I'm the paranoied freak... not your fault...



littlegrower2004 said:


> gypsy i see you still got your DIY cloner going..ne roots yet???


I got bumps on half of them in 15 days...

Not very effective I'd say, but I do believe that putting the misting bubbles on a timer would speed it up... I think being wet all the time is slowing the root process...

pH'd water would probably make a diff too...lol.. my tap water is 7.0... lol...


----------



## dankmango (Jun 1, 2009)

how much space is around each clone in your flowering area Gypsy? I know you have 5 inch containers (I believe) about how far away is the next clone to it's side? I am wondering if I could put 2 single colas in each of my hempy containers. they would be about 6 inches apart.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 1, 2009)

dankmango said:


> how much space is around each clone in your flowering area Gypsy? I know you have 5 inch containers (I believe) about how far away is the next clone to it's side? I am wondering if I could put 2 single colas in each of my hempy containers. they would be about 6 inches apart.


I pack them in as tight as I can... 7 rows of 7, minus one for the fittings...


----------



## dankmango (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks gypsy, I need to get more lollipops to have it actually look like a sea of green from above. Its crazy how yours like grow out of control, they are just all over everywhere. I like the slick oily look of your leaves too. lookin good.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jun 2, 2009)

some strains are hard to aero clone, i used to get nubs like that in 3 days with some og and white diesle, i got train wreck took 3weeks, i added 200ppm of cal-mag and they took off, i only did this bcus i knw dudes on here have better success with tap water at 250ppm than RO at 0ppm, and 3 weeks in a cloner with no nutes was killing them they perked up and got green and formed new growth nicely


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 2, 2009)

Not just another "trick" video, this dude is truly INSPIRED...

Worth watching until the end... 

[youtube]Z19zFlPah-o[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Not just another "trick" video, this dude is truly INSPIRED...
> 
> Worth watching until the end...
> 
> [youtube]Z19zFlPah-o[/youtube]


 this guy came out his mother on a bike!Amazing!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2009)

That bike video is sick, I love that kinda shit. I'm a decent biker, but I can't do anything like that. I wish I could, lol. Great looking pictures gypsy, I havn't been around the last couple days.


----------



## dankmango (Jun 3, 2009)

that dude should start slangin on his bike n he would never get busted.


----------



## SOG (Jun 3, 2009)

damn he makes it look so easy, mad skills!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 3, 2009)

So... harvesting a oz a day...

is that good? what are your thoughts?

Is it better to wait and harvest a 1/2 every week?

I am kinda liking the daily routine... 3 lollies a day...

What would you do?


----------



## SOG (Jun 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So... harvesting a oz a day...
> 
> is that good?


ooh yea bra, for sure that's normal!
...if ya have no life!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 3, 2009)

It doesn't take *that* long to trim 3 lollies...lol...


----------



## SOG (Jun 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It doesn't take *that* long to trim 3 lollies...lol...


I'd imagine it doesn't take that long, but every day!
get a dog or something, you spend to much time with your girls


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a dog!

AND a life... I think... 

waaaaait...

Are you saying I am a looser?????  

Remember.... only users loose drugs....


----------



## SOG (Jun 3, 2009)

i didn't say no such thing, you did! 
now stop with your paranoia, i have enough of that from my gf 
are you gonna change the title to "Gypsy's - harvest oz every day" or what ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 3, 2009)

That would funny ....

I think I'd call it...
*
Daily harvest, an ounce of truth...*


----------



## dankmango (Jun 3, 2009)

thats sick gypsy, that was my thoughts on what 4 600's would pull running really smooth. good job bro


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 3, 2009)

dankmango said:


> thats sick gypsy, that was my thoughts on what 4 600's would pull running really smooth. good job bro


Oh! I still fuck up plenty... 

I am hoping to get these lollies closer to an oz each...

But I got some work ahead of me before I get there...

None of my shit was marked, so even though I know which strains I want to perfect I could not tie them to the moms...

I marked everything about 2 weeks ago...

So, once I isolate the HEAVIEST yielder, the TASTIEST & the most POTENT, I will be working on dialing in what they want and keep them in separate res...

Hopefully by next year I will be doing ok... I have so much to learn...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> None of my shit was marked, so even though I know which strains I want to perfect I could not tie them to the moms...
> 
> I marked everything about 2 weeks ago...


I've been there, its only about 6 months ago that I really started marking the origin of every single plant that goes through my grow. I've lost too many awesome plants due to my own absent mindedness. (now which mother was that clone from?)


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 3, 2009)

we don't need... no more trouble...

[youtube]fgWFxFg7-GU[/youtube]


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> we don't need... no more trouble...
> 
> [youtube]fgWFxFg7-GU[/youtube]


Thank you for discovering a new favorite for me gypsy!

When you got a minute stop by my AG thread, i have a question posted i'd appreciate your input. (as well as anyone else for that matter, i guess)

 and


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2009)

Good tune man, I dug that. Its a shame more people especially in the US, can't open their fucking eyes to the situation this planet is in, and the direction that society is unfortunately heading. This is modern civilization, you would think by now people would have evolved far enough to realize the importance of peace, and trying to live in harmony with the Earth. I get very disheartened thinking about the changes that NEED to happen for Humans to survive another 50-100 years on this planet, and how it doesn't seem possible for those changes to happen cus of who runs our countries. All we can each do is try to make a difference in our own ways I guess. Peace guys TC


----------



## dankmango (Jun 4, 2009)

i like to think I am carbon neutral from the amount of life I create compared to what I leave behind. especially gypsy, your girls do a lot of good for sure


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 4, 2009)

We are living in important times...

Capitalism is collapsing and humanity has no idea where to go from here...

These will be times talked about for generations to come... 

We may not realize the big picture where we stand from, but we are on the verge of change... BIG CHANGE....

"...all we are saaying...is *give peace a chance...*"


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> We are living in important times...
> 
> Capitalism is collapsing and humanity has no idea where to go from here...
> 
> ...


Everybody's talkin' 'bout Revolution, Evolution, Masturbation, Flagellation, Regulation, Integrations, mediations, United Nations, congratulations!!!!
damn good song!

those words have never been needed more than they are now. I personally am tired of some of the conspiracy theory floating around right now... those in power are out to get us!!! Modern day earth, is far too interconnected for anyone in power to truly pull the wool over our eyes and enslave the worlds population or anything as ridiculous as "barcodes" on everyones neck blah blah... people can go on and on.

although.. i remain healthfully paranoid and vigilant to it all.

honestly, i wouldn't like to buy the world a coke, i'd like to buy the world a joint, a big fatty that can be passed from person to person, city to city, state to state, nation to nation, and continent to continent. its one massive joint, but it might be all the world needs. a nice global puff-puff-pass.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 4, 2009)

Ignorance has been one of history's most effective tools, when talking about controlling the masses...

I honestly think that the people of Earth need to get back to basics again... how do we feed ourselves... as opposed to working all their lives just to "keep the wheel turning"...

But it's obvious, even to the so called leaders, that Capitalism has failed... that it can no longer sustain itself...

I believe that in our lifetime, we will see the World through very different eyes yet....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 4, 2009)

Jarred another 2 oz today... 

Didn't take any pics... sorry...

This is getting boring you know... just like Al said...

The op just keeps doing the same thing over and over...

Now I understand why he didn't have a journal...lol


----------



## dankmango (Jun 4, 2009)

maybe you could answer some questions like him..... hehe but really, do you happen to know your NPK schedules, or do you cookbook it n just make same mixture? I cant seem to balance my problem using foxfarm trio. I really dont know what levels of N P or K I should have I just keep the same ratio they recommend.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 4, 2009)

Yea AL knew his shit too,,we bumped heads hard right before he left about sum dumb shit,I aint no h8tr ,but AL B. was and still is a growing LEGEND!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 4, 2009)

Al is very closed minded when it comes to growing... because to him it is the end result that matters...

He looks at the end product and if it was economically feasible to grow it...

So, you can understand where he comes from... his system works efficiently... so anything less efficient is silly to him...

Now... as far as mi nute soup...lol...

I add bloom fertilizer until I read 1400 ppm... 

And I add veg fert. to 1000 ppm for the moms...

That is about all I know about NPK... that there is a bloom nute and a veg nute...lol..

Fucking dumb ass...

Yeah me answering questions... ha! what a joke...lol...

Cheers Guys!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 4, 2009)

Soup. Evolution. Ejaculation. Dang Gypsy what kind grow journals do gypsies keep anyway? Haha. Where's the porn man.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jun 4, 2009)

hey GB, it is socialism that has failed, when you mix the welfare state with capitalism yes it will fail, too many on the welfare rolls and too much government telling us whats good for us, i was born in the Ukraine USSR, its a shame that Americans do not have a clue to what obama is all about, sorry for those of you guys who believe in change, your gonna get the change. one of my favorites "100 years of failure proves nothing" i know this post belong in toke n talk. Gypsy, you make any alterations to the op yet?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 4, 2009)

it has all failed...

none of it is self sustaining...

Until we move back to the old ways... many will still suffer...

ANYWAYS...

What kind of alterations are you talking about?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 4, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Soup. Evolution. Ejaculation. Dang Gypsy what kind grow journals do gypsies keep anyway? Haha. Where's the porn man.


Hahahaha!!! 

Weird ones...lol...

So you want more pictures???

Really?!?!?!... of the same shit over and over and over again..???


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah i would like to see some more pics!! i remember the first post saying something like this will be mostly a picture thread. now we got talk about change and failure... ill take the pics back!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 4, 2009)

ok heres a lil sumthin i kust took..pics still a lil blurr..but ENJOY!
My pit is just as interested in my plants as i am..i will gp in the grow room and hell just be starin at them...FrEaKy


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jun 5, 2009)

i dunno, new bulbs, different nutes, what nutes you running these days? we gotta get you running aero, atleast a small fence post unit , you can incorperate it right into your perppetual, it might out perform your trays


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 5, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> yeah i would like to see some more pics!! i remember the first post saying something like this will be mostly a picture thread. now we got talk about change and failure... ill take the pics back!!


Ok you win.. hang on....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 5, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> ok heres a lil sumthin i kust took..pics still a lil blurr..but ENJOY!


Nice dude... I can't wait to see what you pull off this time around...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 5, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> i dunno, new bulbs, different nutes, what nutes you running these days? we gotta get you running aero, atleast a small fence post unit , you can incorperate it right into your perppetual, it might out perform your trays


Nothing new...

Humbolt nutes in flower... using the last of the Greenleaves Veg nutes...

No desire to go aero at all whatsoever.. not for a long time...lol...

I need to learn how to do one thing well before going to the next...

I am just starting to get the hang of not killing everything in my garden...

So it will be a while..lol...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 5, 2009)

*TODAY'S CATCH*






























































​


----------



## Old Frog (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like a maternity ward in there. 

Had to drop in and see what an efficient processor's garden looked like for once.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 5, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> Looks like a maternity ward in there.
> 
> Had to drop in and see what an efficient processor's garden looked like for once.


It's not bad for a newb... I'm pulling about an oz a day... 

Lots of pics everywhere after page 9... some actually worth looking at...lol...

Sorry I deleted the first 9 pages... PARANOIA...lol...

Anyways...

Cheers and welcome to my fucked up world...lol....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 5, 2009)

A replay of an older post.. just for the picture lovers...lol...

Mostly cause I like the song...lol....











GypsyBush said:


> I know we've all heard this song...
> 
> But I never tire of it ...
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 5, 2009)

Figured I should make this the last post since *it is* the most current..

Fucking Gypsies...




GypsyBush said:


> *TODAY'S CATCH*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jun 5, 2009)

"you know gypos sol, always throwin dogs in with deals"


----------



## DWR (Jun 5, 2009)

Some nice shit nearly pulled me out of my chair


----------



## SOG (Jun 5, 2009)

is it to much for ya to rotate the pics for us?
we don't get to harvest; and hit crazy shit like that every day!
we actually have to turn our head horizontally to view the pics
hmm... did you hit a new level with your paranoia?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 5, 2009)

Fucc gypsy you got all kinda tricks up ya sleeve!!Youve got the prettiest buds ive seen in a while!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 5, 2009)

A little tunage...lol...

[youtube]pom5RXC6C9o[/youtube]



morrisgreenberg said:


> "you know gypos sol, always throwin dogs in with deals"









A Gypsy is a Gypsy... no moreno less... Avi should know that...









DWR said:


> Some nice shit nearly pulled me out of my chair


Must have been one of these Alaskan King Salmons EH?!?! or maybe a Halibut?

Thanks For coming by dude...lol...













SOG said:


> is it to much for ya to rotate the pics for us?


My hard drive is 99.9999% full... so it was incapable of saving the rotated image....

I am getting an external drive, but it's not here yet... sorry...lol....



> we don't get to harvest; and hit crazy shit like that every day!


Do I sense a little "pun" in your words...lol...

Thanks Bro... but I know your grow is going to make mine look like what it really is... an amateur op...



> we actually have to turn our head horizontally to view the pics
> hmm...


Think of it as part of your daily exercise routine...

I'll try to alternate them next time...lol....



> did you hit a new level with your paranoia?


What is paranoia?





























Ah... I know the feeling....lol....









purpdaddy said:


> Fucc gypsy you got all kinda tricks up ya sleeve!!Youve got the prettiest buds ive seen in a while!


Thanks Purp...

I wish I knew what I was doing... they would be much better...

But I'll get there eventually...lol...

Thanks for coming by everyone!!!

Cheers..!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 5, 2009)

For those of you who like beats...

[youtube]aV2IKtEOIzU[/youtube]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 5, 2009)

i dig that one gypsy


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 6, 2009)

Glad you liked it!

Here's some modern day Gypsies keeping it real...

[youtube]AuAkchbxGFE[/youtube]


----------



## Mammath (Jun 6, 2009)

Fucking Gypsies 

Love ya work GB...

Great thread man


----------



## SOG (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm on to ya G


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 6, 2009)

wanna see a crazy "legal" hydro farm??? 
[youtube]tqcBCcSLDlo[/youtube]
maybe RIU growers should join together start a farm like this their respective cities, and keep a "back room" for growing the real cash crop.: :


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 6, 2009)

I've seen that video...

That is great... I wish more people would open their eyes...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 6, 2009)

Gypsy did you read the article about OBAMA in the new HighTimes?Fucced up,all that shit he was talking.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 6, 2009)

It's amazing what you can do with all the wonderful creations in the world. All it takes is some ingenuity and motivation.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 6, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Fucking Gypsies
> 
> Love ya work GB...
> 
> Great thread man


Thanks Bro! appreciate you stopping by... 



purpdaddy said:


> Gypsy did you read the article about OBAMA in the new HighTimes?Fucced up,all that shit he was talking.


No I haven't... the last time I read a High Times was probably ten years ago...lol...



FoxCompany426 said:


> It's amazing what you can do with all the wonderful creations in the world. All it takes is some ingenuity and motivation.


All it takes is getting off your ass and doing it...

But we all choose the quick and convenient... most of the time...lol..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 6, 2009)

SOG said:


> I'm on to ya G


Oh Oh! here we go again...

I'm scared... really scared....



















Scary shit man....

I think they are tracking me...











Or maybe it's not aliens...












Maybe I oughta consider one of these implants....









But allin all I'm not doing too bad... I think... 

Oh wait! According to this... I'm.. uh... uhh... oh shit! 









Oh HELL!!!

Might as well just...










This non-sense  is made possible in part by: 

*A rainy day at the top of the World

and 

The Save a Gypsy Foundation... a private and for profit enterprise. Donate Today! and we won't curse you for 3 generations guaranteed...
*


----------



## SOG (Jun 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> This non-sense  is made possible in part by:
> 
> *A rainy day at the top of the World
> 
> ...


your not even making sense, ya lucky bastard! 
i want what your hitting


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

SOG said:


> your not even making sense, ya lucky bastard!


Fucking Gypsies... 



> i want what your hitting


"Summertime and the fish are jumpin'..."

C'mon up...

[youtube]mzNEgcqWDG4[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

I got lazy today... 

So I only pulled 2 small ones...













Calyx anyone?!?! 







And here is one of the bigger ladies that I have in flower right now...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 7, 2009)

All this talk of paranoia I feel sad for my friends here....

Alas I can remember feeling the same way! MMP is a hat I love to wear!!

Gypsy they look scrumdiddlyumptious!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> All this talk of paranoia I feel sad for my friends here....


Oh Jesse! it's all in good fun...

I go outside plenty...lol... and I do not wear a tin foil hat...

I just love to exaggerate and over-impress...



> Alas I can remember feeling the same way! MMP is a hat I love to wear!!


Not sure what a MMP hat is, but I suppose my fear of jail IS very real....




> Gypsy they look scrumdiddlyumptious!


Thanks Jesse...!

I am really happy with the quality so far...

And the quantity is getting up there, into "happy as a pig in shit" quantity..lol.....lol..

Cheers Bro!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 7, 2009)

Medical Marijuana Patient.

Isn't Alaska a medicinal state? Chronic pain doesn't qualify?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

Alaska is medical...

And I do qualify...

But this is not Cali by any stretch of the imagination....


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 7, 2009)

True. I don't know that I follow you exactly...

Is it a #'s game?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, what I am saying is that if you are not dying of cancer, you will be hard-pressed to find an Alaskan doc willing to give you a prescription...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 7, 2009)

THCF will have a clinic somewhere in state then. Let me look around and I will get you a link.


----------



## Old Frog (Jun 7, 2009)

These are our concerns, dude...

Do you have MM clinics up in Alaska? Don't they have doctors? What's the deal with shit up there?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 7, 2009)

I can't find anything on THCF in Alaska.

How...well, shitty.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

people are open minded about mj way more so than in other places...

A LOT of professionals in AK smoke...

BUT it is kept very much underground...

Nothing official... no clubs.. no specialized docs...

Still, I've been pulled over for a traffic thing, wreaking of pot (before I was growing) and was told by the cop to keep it a home next time.. have a nice day...

SO.. it's liberal and it isn't...

I mean, I know someone that got in trouble with the law because they stole the neighbors pot plants, way back in the 70's when he was a teenager...lol...

Can you imagine.. calling the cops cause some kid ran off with your plants...lol...

But my doctor has agreed with all of the benefits of MJ in my case, but he will not prescribe it... 

He refuses, as most of the docs in AK, to bring this kind of federal attention to himself without it being a very serious "dying of cancer" kinda thing...

So we just stay underground... do our thing as quietly as possible... and just keep it in the family...

I supply myself and a few other medical users and that is it... it all stays at home... pretty much...

So the deal in AK, as far as I can tell is that if you are a legit medical user and not a drug pusher, things will be ok... people have come to know the difference between a stoner and a criminal.. for the most part...lol..

I love AK and it's people... 

Now we need the fds to wake up... 

"we don't need... no more troubles..."


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 7, 2009)

Well legally he cannot prescribe it.

There is a state registry...he cannot be pursued by federal authorities for simply recommending MJ, the US Supreme Court ruled. 

I am surprised really...I have WAY less pain than I bet you have Gypsy and I had no trouble getting my card.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

But then again, if the locals aren't after me... why do I need a card...lol...

You know what I mean...

I just worry.. it's natural...

Did you look at the icebox I was talking about?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah and I don't really think it's feasible for me. It was 85 outside the other day.

With my 12,500 BTU AC cranked to 60f, it still got up to 79f.

It gets up to 100f here multiple days during July-August. I can't bring myself to believe I can keep water cool enough to create enough cool air. Unless I am missing something...

Plus, I payed a lot of money for it. I am kinda married to her currently.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Yeah and I don't really think it's feasible for me. It was 85 outside the other day.
> 
> With my 12,500 BTU AC cranked to 60f, it still got up to 79f.
> 
> ...


You could totally save money on the ac bill if not completely eliminate it...

Are you familiar with SOG's thread?

He's done some real life testing and the results are incredible...

I think this is DEFF. something you should research... it will save you thousands in cooling over the years...


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 7, 2009)

How far back in the thread is this "icebox?" I need to look into this...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 7, 2009)

with an A/C and proper ducting. you should be able to control the temps man... i dont know what your setup is, but inline fans and a nice hood work wonders..
i hear ya on being tolerant towards MJ gypsy.. up in NY, you usualy never get in any sort of trouble.. its decriminalized though, so anything under an ounce is a fine of like $200. and cultivation is a $1000 fine for up to 10 pounds and its only a misdameanor lol. the internet is wrong on alot of laws, you have to digg yourself. i had my lawyer copy a few sections on NY marijuana laws and actual cases. there so liberal.. im not a medical grower, but i sell my product atleast a few hundred dollars an ounce less than the actual hustlers round me.. i figure if you flood everyone with real good smoke. cheap.. then schwag will be obsolete, then some dank would be cheap for everyone.. respect to the medi growers though.. ik some people that could use some legal smoke.. [email protected]


and its only a $1000 fine(misdameanor) if you dont have a scale in the house, or anything linking you with manufacturing as well as distribution... then they get pretty fucking strict, but i bag up at another house.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't have any problems with my temps, I just wanted to look at it and do some research on it. I'm a big research fanatic. Anything and everything I learn a little about, I have to go learn all, hahaha!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

the idea is to turn the AC down or maybe even completely off...

But I don't need it, I'm trying to get someone else interested in saving on their cooling bill...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 7, 2009)

found an awesome clip of a wild field of marijuana in austria, i think it said... notice how long the guy is walking around, and never passing the same plant twice... awesome...
[youtube]Gkka8bPM6Og[/youtube]


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 7, 2009)

i already know. i was just saying... i dont really worry about temps. we have more cold than hot days during the year...
always good to help people use other things to lower electric bill instead of using a freaker box.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 7, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> found an awesome clip of a wild field of marijuana in austria, i think it said... notice how long the guy is walking around, and never passing the same plant twice... awesome...
> [youtube]Gkka8bPM6Og[/youtube]


thats sick.. i think i saw an irrigation pipe though..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> I don't have any problems with my temps, I just wanted to look at it and do some research on it. I'm a big research fanatic. Anything and everything I learn a little about, I have to go learn all, hahaha!


Click here... 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hydro+innovations+ice+box


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> i already know. i was just saying... i dont really worry about temps. we have more cold than hot days during the year...
> always good to help people use other things to lower electric bill instead of using a freaker box.


Yup same here in AK...

Though I have everything buttoned up so tight, summers do pose a challenge...

Especially with the radiant heat of the sun hitting the house 24/7...:sock:

But yeah! I just figured I'd point Jesse in the right way...

SOG's op in the middle of a 140F attic (in the summer).. so yeah... it has some promise...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 7, 2009)

140 F? damn man. highest ive ever been was 95 i think... yea summer is posing a challenge, 2400W in one room.
if i used the ice box ide try to throw some dry ice in there for some Co2


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> 140 F? damn man. highest ive ever been was 95 i think... yea summer is posing a challenge, 2400W in one room.
> if i used the ice box ide try to throw some dry ice in there for some Co2


SOG is in Cali... he is not me...lol...

My summers may get to 70F for a day... or two... lol...

To use an icebox you need a chiller... especially in hot weather...

But it is a lot more efficient to cool water than it is to cool air...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

and if you're going all the way to a sealed room, might as well do it right and get a bottle of CO2 in there...lol...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 7, 2009)

whats a better heat conductor?.. water or aluminum. ik aluminum is the bext metal. but what about compared to water.. you could even run water cooled aluminum rods through the floor/ and or the walls... thanks now you got me thinking. lol


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 7, 2009)

yea a tank would be more efficient but i was thinking cheap. lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

cheap usually ends up being expensive... I learned that a long time ago the hard way...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 7, 2009)

Well I will think about it. My electric bill is less than $150 a month in a 1400 sqaure foot apt with this op and three people living there.

I don't really want to design a whole new system when I have a functional one that I have already paid for though.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

Sure thing Bro...

I just wanted to make sure you knew about it...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 8, 2009)

took these last night..pics look better


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 8, 2009)

Your girls look awesome Purp!!!

And the pics are better too!!! 

Keep it up Bro!!!


And here are the ladies I chopped last night....


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 8, 2009)

fucc gypsy you STAY harvesting!!LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 8, 2009)

That's why they call it a *perpetual harvest*....


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> That's why they call it a *perpetual harvest*....


 i know man i just aint got the room as of now but l8tr on i will get to that(cloning) but im more interested in plant growth and having perfect grows before i decide to start cloning.Now dont get me wrong..what you are doing is my ULTIMATE GOAL in LIFE...*perpetual harvest*....
But for now it just big ols fat hoes!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 8, 2009)

There are many ways to grow... about as many as there are growers...

I just picked one and stuck with it... and I must say it's working for me...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> There are many ways to grow... about as many as there are growers...
> 
> I just picked one and stuck with it... and I must say it's working for me...


yea man thats what im talkin aboub...let the scientist in labs do the experimenting so we dont have to!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 8, 2009)

A batch from the other day... there are soooo many days...

Out f the rack and ready for the jar...








And here we have, a jar ready for a few days of burping, then onto storage...


----------



## Mammath (Jun 8, 2009)

That looks like some nasty shit there GB.
Well done mate.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 8, 2009)

Way to go! I can't wait for ebb and fllllloooooowwwwwww!

Gypsy if you don't mind...

Hey Purp, how did everything end up with your last op and the theives?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn, you're taking perpetual harvest pretty literally. You get time for bathroom breaks between chopping, trimming, washing, changing reservoirs, cloning, transplanting etc.?

Looking stellar as always.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 8, 2009)

Mammath said:


> That looks like some nasty shit there GB.
> Well done mate.


Thanks Bro!

It hits pretty good after a good cure...

Thanks for dropping by... 



bigjesse1922 said:


> Way to go! I can't wait for ebb and fllllloooooowwwwwww!


Thanks Jesse! 



> Gypsy if you don't mind...


Not at all...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn, you're taking perpetual harvest pretty literally. You know you're supposed to take breaks to sleep and go pee right?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 8, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Damn, you're taking perpetual harvest pretty literally.


It's working so far...lol...

Good to see you Brother SZ!!! 



> You get time for bathroom breaks


I go outside... most of the time... I like the view better..



> between chopping,


You know.. it takes me longer to choose which I am chopping than to actually cut 3 or 4 plants..lol...



> trimming,


I love trimming! 3 or 4 plants at a time..



> washing,


Again, just take everything to the bathtube or outside and hose it al down...



> changing reservoirs,


once every two weeks... takes about an hour to drain clean refill...



> cloning,


Cloning has become a non issue..

I just clone often, and make sure I have way more than I need...

A half hour daily job...



> transplanting


Again, when we talk about doing only 3 or 4 plants...lol.. it's just not that big of a deal...

I love doing this shit.. and I love that I do not have to sit there and "deal" with it for hours and hours on end.. on ANY DAY OR MONTH...lol...

Just a little bit every day...lol..



> etc.?


Yeah..

I do not claim it's less work.. but it is no more...



> Looking stellar as always.


Thanks You!

I was just looking over you grow...

Looking pretty FANTABULASTIC yourself..!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Way to go! I can't wait for ebb and fllllloooooowwwwwww!
> 
> Gypsy if you don't mind...
> 
> Hey Purp, how did everything end up with your last op and the theives?


 i still never found a SOLID lead on who the fuck did it but im oretty sure this lil clik did it.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

gy[sy whats the final weight you got on those in the pics with the coke can?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> gy[sy whats the final weight you got on those in the pics with the coke can?


42g from those 4 combined... they will be ready for jars this afternoon...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

how long are you drying them for?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> how long are you drying them for?


Until they are dry.. ish.... usually 3 or 4 days...

Then on to the jars...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 9, 2009)

That's probably for the best Purp. No offense of course.

I just couldn't see that turning out well for you, despite the cathartic effect 

Gypsy, I have a question, staying off topic... 

How ya been feelin?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for asking Jesse..

I'm doing ok...

As ok as I can be...

trying to get used to this grouchy son of a bitch that I have turned into...

and hoping for the best...

Sometimes I still wish they just cut the fucker off... seriously...

But then I remember this is the one my Momma gave me.. and she can't give me another one...

so I smile in pain and load another bowl...

Hope every one here is doing better than that!!!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah I can be a grouchy asshole myself. But I don't want them to cut my neck off 

Is there any indication from your prognosis that this pain condition could subside, even marginally, at some point?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

damn gypsy i didnt realize you were in pain like that...do the amber trichs really help more for pain??


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 9, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Yeah I can be a grouchy asshole myself. But I don't want them to cut my neck off


I hear THAT!!



> Is there any indication from your prognosis that this pain condition could subside, even marginally, at some point?


Possibly? sure... 

The docs have been tellin me I am going to be "good as new" in 2 weeks ... for over a year now...lol...





purpdaddy said:


> damn gypsy i didnt realize you were in pain like that...do the amber trichs really help more for pain??


Amber trichs knock me back to sleep when I wake up in pain...

That they do!!! and I love them for it!!!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well thanks for being a positive force here on RIU, GB!

We can only hope...which we all do for ya!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Jesse...

RIU has been great therapy for me..lol...

And here are the buds Purp was just asking about...

Still a little chewy (NOT WET AT ALL), like I like them... ready for jars...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 9, 2009)

What's up with that one in the middle?

Sticks out a little when I look at that pic...

No offense of course! It looks like candy Gypsy!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 9, 2009)

Which middle???

There's 4 plants on the plate...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL

I meant the middle of the plate sorry.

The second one back.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 9, 2009)

The second one back...

I'm not sure what you mean "it sticks out.."

Is it bad? is it good?

I will tell you there are 3 different strains in that pic...

Now I'm curious... do elaborate...


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 9, 2009)

It's the one.... well.... uhhhhh..... alright, this is what you do. You gotta hold your head just little to the left, spin around 1/2 a turn, pick your right leg up and itch your left ankle. OK, you see it?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 9, 2009)

Its the one that's head nug sticks farthest over the left side of the paper plate.

It looks more leafy, less trichs. More like my weed LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 9, 2009)

Ah!

Now I see what you mean...

I can't be sure anymore, but it's possible that was one of the girls under the MH...

If not, it's just a sloppy 4am trim job


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

gypsy what ppm are you running in about the third week of flower?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 9, 2009)

1400ppm 5.8 pH from roots to harvest...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 10, 2009)

heres a lil sumthin sumthin for yaq i just and damn didnt even update my own thread yet.!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 10, 2009)

That looks real good Purp 

Seems like you are going to end up with some dense nugs...

Make sure you have enough airflow to avoid problems with mold and rot... they look like they are gonna get PACKED

Good Job Dude...!!!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 10, 2009)

Those are some fucking tight buds, man!!! They look delicious.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's some shots from this morning... 


Some trim turned Kief...










Ah... now we get a peek at the drying rack... also as of this morning...















What's your taste?

INDICA






or SATIVA...







Hope you enjoyed that...

Cheers...

​


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 12, 2009)

both. great looking buds there


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Caddy!


----------



## Gastanker2 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey gypsy, you have admin rights? I don't know who here are mods and who arn't. I appologize for posting this here but dunno who to talk to...

blanked on my password for a sec and asked to have it sent to my e-mail. I got the e-mail saying "Dear Gastanker,
You have requested to reset your password on marijuana Growing because you have forgotten your password. If you did not request this, please ignore it. It will expire and become useless in 24 hours time.
To reset your password, please visit the following page:
https://www.rollitup.org/login.php?a=&i=a7177af61642fb97"

After clicking on the link it said it reset my password but never sent the e-mail with the new one to me so I am now locked out of my account. Please help. Have repeated the lost password steps and regardless of how many times I try it does not send me the new password.

Thanks, Gastanker


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

Gastanker2 said:


> Hey gypsy, you have admin rights?...


Sorry Bro... I do not...

All the mods have STAFF on their profile...

Try asking FDD...

Let me find him real quick.. hang on....

...



...



...



...

Ah! here we go.. see if he can help...

fdd2blk let me know if that link works....

Good Luck...


----------



## Gastanker2 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 12, 2009)

that indica is looking frosty


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

Thought I'd post some pics of the clones I have vegging in the ole' AG... 

The AG has one bulb burned out... 

I'm just doing it for fun... when the time comes, I will put them in pots in the flower room...

There's also some shots of the super cropping I have done to turn stretch into horizontal growth...

Here's the pics...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

Gastanker2 said:


> Thanks man.


Yup Yup... 



robert 14617 said:


> that indica is looking frosty


Thanks for dropping by Robert.....

They are all ok... I expect I will have learned enough to put out some real quality shit by next year...

Right now my op is an amateurish mess... unmarked strains all over the place... everything together.. experimenting with nutes...

I bet once I get the op dialed in, I'll have some dank...

Till then, I am ok smoking this second grade stuff... it does the job...

Cheers...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 12, 2009)

im were you are i've come across some real good strains im working with ,most bag seed that are strong stem sativa dom. beauty's


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

Got pics?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 12, 2009)

ya Gypsy looks like you were back in the pic mood. i enjoyed the morning trim set. still wanna try my hands on that keif collecting.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll be posting some more later..


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 13, 2009)

Your AG plant is looking like these vines I have growing on my backyard fence! lol. You using twisty-ties for the lst? Looks way healthy for only having one bulb to grow under. And what exactly do you mean by supercropping? Is that just continous cropping throughout the veg? Sorry, I'm a noob! I saw one of your soil plants a few pages back, dont remember what strain or anything, but it looked WAY nice  I really want to grow in soil in the near future.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Your AG plant is looking like these vines I have growing on my backyard fence! lol. You using twisty-ties for the lst? Looks way healthy for only having one bulb to grow under.


Thanks...

Twisty ties are very handy indeed...lol...



> And what exactly do you mean by supercropping? Is that just continous cropping throughout the veg? Sorry, I'm a noob!


This was quoted from elsewhere...



I'm not sure said:


> *Super Cropping Technique
> Another method of topping is called xSuper Cropping'. By taking a branch between your forefinger and thumb you can gently crush the branch, causing it to develop multiple branches above the crushed area. You must crush it on the correct side or risk breaking the branch. Just squeeze lightly until you feel the branch give, then let go. If it gives easily then you have crushed it on the correct side. If it is hard to crush and the branch splits then you have chosen the wrong side. Practice makes perfect with Super Cropping.
> 
> Super Cropping should be carried out during the second or third week of vegetative growth and does stunt the plant. You should also note that plants that are Super Cropped can remain in the vegetative growth stage for twice as long as normal but the end result is a very bushy plant with multiple node regions that should all produce bud. Many growers have thrown Super Cropped plants away because they believed that the plants were not flowering in time. If you Super Crop your plants make sure that you have the patience to wait until the process is finished which  usually about four to six more weeks of vegetative growth.*





> I saw one of your soil plants a few pages back, dont remember what strain or anything, but it looked WAY nice  I really want to grow in soil in the near future.


You did???

Really...????

Cause I have no soil plants at all...

Can you show me what you are talking about?

Cheers...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

Here's the clones I am entering in the Zero Veg Clone Grow Contest!























Started transplanting the C99s with roots...


----------



## DWR (Jun 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Here's the clones I am entering in the Zero Veg Clone Grow Contest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




looking good...... link aint working


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 13, 2009)

Was skimming the thread... saw this... thought it was in soil. I feel smart


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

DWR said:


> looking good...... link aint working


Ooops!!!

Try this one...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/198788-zero-veg-clone-grow-contest.html



krakennkenji said:


> Was skimming the thread... saw this... thought it was in soil.


Naw.. she is in a pot filled with hydroton... she lives with the other girls in Ebb Flow land...

Here is a current shot of the op.. in anticipation of tomorrow's update...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thought I'd post some pics of the clones I have vegging in the ole' AG...
> 
> The AG has one bulb burned out...
> 
> I'm just doing it for fun... when the time comes, I will put them in pots in the flower room...


 
At first look I thought you had condom packets layin next to the plant and I thought WTF? LOL  

Wow, your actually growing a plant now with the supercopping hey?  Now all we need to do is get ya FIMming and before you know it you'll be growin full size plants hahaha .


Lookin good bro


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 13, 2009)

i cant wait for those C99 to be grown up. its going to be something special i can already tell haha.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> At first look I thought you had condom packets layin next to the plant and I thought WTF? LOL
> 
> Wow, your actually growing a plant now with the supercopping hey?  Now all we need to do is get ya FIMming and before you know it you'll be growin full size plants hahaha .
> 
> ...


Thanks man...

This is just something I'm doing for a bit of fun...

She still won't be able to get big... I still got no room for a real big girl...

That plant that KK thought was on soil takes up the space of 4 to 5 loliies...

So unless I get more than 2oz out of it, it was a waste in space... and I am just not sure if she's got it in her...



littlegrower2004 said:


> i cant wait for those C99 to be grown up. its going to be something special i can already tell haha.


no kidding... I put one of the rooted clones in veg, to be a mom...

The thought of going one strain only keeps crossing my mind...

But it would be easy enough to keep a few moms and just use them when needed.. hummm...

We'll see...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll give you guys two choices for music...

Both worth not only listening to, but also watching.. after the pictures, of course...

First, in keeping with SZ's Woodstock Kick...

Here is Soul Sacrifice... and worth noting is that the drummer was 19 at the time... KICK ASS SOLO buddy!!! 

[youtube]H9sKXDq1zsE[/youtube]

and the other, much more recent, presents a meeting of masters... I believe no one will argue that...

[youtube]pAf3gqdCrDs[/youtube]

Now.. onto the pics...




































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 13, 2009)

holy shit that is a TON of pics, nice work man!! i also love your setup...how's the weather in AK?? and do you work up there or just play??


GKN


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> holy shit that is a TON of pics, nice work man!! i also love your setup...how's the weather in AK?? and do you work up there or just play??
> 
> 
> GKN


Thanks Bro!

Weather is nice... warm.. Summer you know... 65F.. 24 hours of daylight...

I am on a medical leave... I destroyed my leg about a year and a half ago...

7 surgeries later, I am walking... but work is still a ways aways... That's why I am here so much... call it therapy...

The pain tells me when I can leave... it's a joint decision between me and my new mistress...

But things are better than they were and still getting better so... as they say.. the show must go on...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Bro!
> 
> Weather is nice... warm.. Summer you know... 65F.. 24 hours of daylight...
> 
> ...


awesome, weather sounds perfect...and sorry bout the leg, glad to hear its getting better...i'm unemployed right now too, still a college student, almost done though...i wish i was in AK with ya to burn some of that funk...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

Best of luck on your studies...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Best of luck on your studies...


thanks alot man...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

Ya man...

Here is a 1975 Gong Jam for you...

[youtube]ICwCU7TZpHs[/youtube]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 13, 2009)

nice picture update gypsy. some of those look amazing!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2009)

Once again a beautiful pic set man. Garden is looking very happy!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 13, 2009)

No words bro. Just posting.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 13, 2009)

Dam I really like your style music. Matches a lot of what I collect! Nice plants...... I need to get soem more shots of mine, its all I gots <<<<<< Cry's!  Smokes, feeel better now....IM baked......Will upload a pic of what I rolled up. I think I used about an 8th! I smoke about a third of it! Mixed super thai skink with belladonna! I like this mix very well.....

*"awesome, weather sounds perfect...and sorry bout the leg, glad to hear its getting better...i'm unemployed right now too, still a college student, almost done though...i wish i was in AK with ya to burn some of that funk..."

*No shit, Sorry to hear about that GB. I can see why you need your meds, smart u got free medicine, that saves you $$$$. I am unemployed my self! But I am good with finances and such, im good! Just down size, change life style a bit, and i gots zero bills!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> nice picture update gypsy. some of those look amazing!


I'm getting there...

Thanks for dropping by Bro!



Thundercat said:


> Once again a beautiful pic set man. Garden is looking very happy!!


Thanks TC...

I have been very lucky... 



onthedl0008 said:


> No words bro. Just posting.


Thanks for coming... 



DeweyKox said:


> Dam I really like your style music. Matches a lot of what I collect! Nice plants...... I need to get soem more shots of mine, its all I gots <<<<<< Cry's!  Smokes, feeel better now....IM baked......Will upload a pic of what I rolled up. I think I used about an 8th! I smoke about a third of it! Mixed super thai skink with belladonna! I like this mix very well.....
> 
> *"awesome, weather sounds perfect...and sorry bout the leg, glad to hear its getting better...i'm unemployed right now too, still a college student, almost done though...i wish i was in AK with ya to burn some of that funk..."
> 
> *No shit, Sorry to hear about that GB. I can see why you need your meds, smart u got free medicine, that saves you $$$$. I am unemployed my self! But I am good with finances and such, im good! Just down size, change life style a bit, and i gots zero bills!


It's all good... Life happens... I am just glad to have done plenty of the shit I can't do anymore... no wishing I had done this or that.. 

I have lived a pretty active and adventurous lifestyle, nothing wrong with slowing down and changing a bit...

There is a saying that I have hung onto for a long time that sure perks me up when things get tough...

"everything ends well... everything... so if it is not well now, it's because it is not over yet..." old Rasta that lived by me when I was a kid....


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 13, 2009)

Man your pics look great. Thats a nice operation you got going. Didn't know you were in AK! I was born in Fairbanks  . Going up to visit the folks in a couple months, though not in Fairbanks. Sorry to hear about the injury  . Looks like you got plenty o' medicine though  .


----------



## DWR (Jun 14, 2009)

wooooooooow your grow room is huge  

-


sending you a pm later would be great if ya could help me out bro... :S


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 14, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Man your pics look great. Thats a nice operation you got going. Didn't know you were in AK! I was born in Fairbanks  . Going up to visit the folks in a couple months, though not in Fairbanks. Sorry to hear about the injury  . Looks like you got plenty o' medicine though  .


Thanks Bro..



DWR said:


> wooooooooow your grow room is huge


I guess you have not seen all my pics then...lol.. they start on page 9...



> sending you a pm later would be great if ya could help me out bro... :S


Let me have it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 14, 2009)

And then there's tonight's ladies...

Nothing impressive.... but not bad for a day's growing...


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 14, 2009)

i think i'd clone the one on the left 

i still don't have all my clone picks down though. there's probably still even a handfull of males in my current clone crop. i did switch from 80 percent, 10 percent, 10 percent ... to 30 percent each of the three varieties i'm growing with the last clone crop though.

I hereby Nominate Thee for the Title of "Clone King". I can't even imagine how many plants i'd have to run with your style of gardening under my current setup  how many girls do you have going?

while on that subject, would you mind a refresher course in how you are pulling so many clones? as far as... you have mothers, for example, and you place them into what media with what rooting solutions, etc.

so you harvested 6 plants today... i'm guessing around 2 oz. total... and that is a normal day for you ?

thanks, DG

(EDIT: Hell, can you go all out and help a feller to remember what lights you have running in what rooms?)
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 14, 2009)

No prob dude...

I'll interrupt the trim session to give you a run down...

Hang tight... I'll be RIGHT back....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 14, 2009)

So...

- Moms are in a 2x4 ebb/flow tray under a 400w T-5

*- Clones start their life in RW cubes watered by weight...

25g when I want roots fast (requires close monitoring)

40g when I feel lazy (can leave alone for 2 or 3 days)*


- When the roots show, I transplant them and introduce them to the flower room... which has 4x 600 HPS (one is actually malfunctioning and is only firing a MH, hence the "white" light on the end...)

Did that cover it?

Feel free to ask more specific questions of you want...

As for a normal day...

My op is very chaotic... I hate clocks, calendars or HAVING to do anything...

I just go with the flow... if I don;pt harvest anything one day.. it's ok... maybe I'll pull 8 down at once...

I really am strange...

Fucking Gypsies...

So yeah I'd say it's a normal day...

I still believe I am averaging an oz a day, with much room for improvement...

I'll post the weights on these... but you can see there are some pretty small ones in there, and even the big ones aren't THAT big...lol...

If I could do my best run so far, consistently, I would not need any improvements...

Think about it...

My best average on a full batch so far was 20g per lollipop...

That's 48x 20g under each 600...

But I only did it once...

Now I have to work up to every batch being like that...

Which I believe is totally strain dependent...

I have started marking EVERYTHING, with dates and shit...

So I will know for a fact which 4 strains to keep...

I believe the C99 I just got is making the list...

As is one of the Indica bagseeds I have..

I also like one of the heavy Sativas I have....

But so far, they have just floated around my op, unidentified...

In my style of op, you could fit 64 lollipops under each 1k...

Al B. Fuct used 1k per 6x3 tray, wich would be 48x2... and he got a pound every two weeks...

6 lights could "theoretically" harvest 3 pounds every two weeks...

How does that add up in your numbers???

Anyways.. 

Cheers...



EDIT:Just to clarify what I said...

Al B fuct uses 2x 1k HPS

Each light covers 2x 3x3 trays (his tray may be slightly smaller.. they aren't really "standard" and vary brand by brand)


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 14, 2009)

So this is the pile I get from "grooming" half my moms...







And here are the clones I just trimmed....

They weighed WET 187g... which 25% = 46.75g estimated dry weight...

That means an average of 7.8g per clone...

I figured I used 75 watts to flower these clones...

So 46.75g/75w = 0.62 g/w in a roundabout way, not counting veg, pumps, fans, etc...

Anyways... 







Here you see the trim from these girls...







Again, but this time you see a bag of Sativa buds and a small bag of Indica buds almost ready for jars... I'm giving the "paper bag method" a try...







Then onto the drying rack...








Where you see 3 shelves of trim, 2 of which are ready to be screened...








Hope this helps paint a picture of the op...

Cheers...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 14, 2009)

and just to be clear... I consider this to be a very weak batch...

I can and I will do much better than this... as soon as I figure out how to stop fucking up...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 14, 2009)

Great Journal GB.. Full of all kinds of usefull info man.. Hope people where paying attention on the last page ur doing some really nice things with what u have.


----------



## MediMary (Jun 14, 2009)

.. just reading through... nice pics gypsy= )


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 14, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Great Journal GB.. Full of all kinds of usefull info man.. Hope people where paying attention on the last page ur doing some really nice things with what u have.


I agree. Last couple of pages are very informative, and I love all the pics. I'm glad I subscribed, as this is doubtless a thread I will keep up on.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 14, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Great Journal GB.. Full of all kinds of usefull info man.. Hope people where paying attention on the last page ur doing some really nice things with what u have.


Thanks DL...



MediMary said:


> .. just reading through... nice pics gypsy= )


Always Welcome here MM...



krakennkenji said:


> I agree. Last couple of pages are very informative, and I love all the pics. I'm glad I subscribed, as this is doubtless a thread I will keep up on.


I'll try to deliver...lol...

Hope you guys have a wonderful Sunday...

Cheers...


----------



## MediMary (Jun 14, 2009)

hey GB.. i notice you are running a few different type of reflectors, whats your opinion on reflectors? iv pretty much just used cool tubes myself.. 

peace n luv good sir


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Not if you use pots, as I do...


Very handy. Where do you find these square plastic pots? Any particular reasoning on the size of pot you buy (i.e. bigger pot allows for more roots, stabilizes the plant better, etc.)?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 14, 2009)

MediMary said:


> hey GB.. i notice you are running a few different type of reflectors, whats your opinion on reflectors? iv pretty much just used cool tubes myself..
> 
> peace n luv good sir


I like the quality and light dispersion of the Cool Sun 6" the best of all...

I would switch the others in a heartbeat.. but cash says the difference isn't worth RE-PLACING...





(Butters) said:


> Very handy. Where do you find these square plastic pots? Any particular reasoning on the size of pot you buy (i.e. bigger pot allows for more roots, stabilizes the plant better, etc.)?


I just went with what was available to me locally...

I choose square to fill the space with less waste, and this was the size they had at the store...

Bigger pot sure means bigger root mass, but I have found that since I am growing small plants, these pots are plenty big...

And I get to fit 48 of them under the 600HPS


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 14, 2009)

what becomes of you trim? shake it for keif? then hash? cannabutter? i know its early, but i'm still deciding what to do with trim after my grow. the waterfarm plant looks like it will deliver both buds and PLENTY of trim is my best guess.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 15, 2009)

gypsy can i be you next door neighbor??PLEASE FUCC!!!!!!


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> gypsy can i be you next door neighbor??PLEASE FUCC!!!!!!


Haha yeah no doubt


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 15, 2009)

You outdo yourself man. that looks beautiful, if only Al-B could see you now.... He would be so proud.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 15, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> what becomes of you trim? shake it for keif? then hash? cannabutter? i know its early, but i'm still deciding what to do with trim after my grow. the waterfarm plant looks like it will deliver both buds and PLENTY of trim is my best guess.


Trim gets crusehd and screend for Kief...which I prefer not to press actually...

I have a big mason jar it all goes into... about 1/4 full now... 

The left over trim gets made into butter or oil...

If I were you, I would put aside a jar... dry your trim and keep it in there until you have enough to do something with it...




purpdaddy said:


> gypsy can i be you next door neighbor??PLEASE FUCC!!!!!!





krakennkenji said:


> Haha yeah no doubt


Are you ready for -50F winters? 9 months of the year...

Are you ready to have only 2 seasons all year.. Winter and NEXT Winter...

Some people also have issues with having to kill their food before they eat it...

Nah.. I think I will keep the Wolves as neighbors for now, other than the howling parties they have sometimes, they are good to have around...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 15, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> You outdo yourself man. that looks beautiful, if only Al-B could see you now.... He would be so proud.


Thanks!

He does...

AND HE'S THE ONLY ONE TO POINT OUT WHERE I FUCK UP... wish more people would do that...

This was posted to me *today!*



Al B. Fuct said:


> Buds look great.





Al B. Fuct said:


> I do see some leaves with necrotic tissue in between the leaf veins. Often caused by a wandering pH. Make sure that's correct (5.8 ).


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Are you ready for -50F winters? 9 months of the year...
> 
> Are you ready to have only 2 seasons all year.. Winter and NEXT Winter...
> 
> ...


lol I am definitely NOT ready for that... ever. I'll have to find your counterpart in, say, Costa Rica, and be his neightbor  . I'll admit, though, it _does_ sound interesting up there, with the wolves and whatnot.


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 15, 2009)

Are the trays you use DIY or were they purchased as Ebb&Flow trays? Any suggestions when trying to "pick out" a suitable tray for E&F? I'm using DWC right now. Do you find the E&F to be easier/more succesfull than DWC? Exploring the idea of switching to E&F but not sure if it makes a big difference.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 16, 2009)

heres a couple pics i took last night.4th week of flower


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 16, 2009)

Pass some this way ol' Gypsy


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Gypsy, I think I saw some necrotic tissue in between the leaf veins.

Make sure that pH is under control at all times!!

There, feel better? 

 I make myself laugh.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Dudes dont pick on AL.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 16, 2009)

who is this Al? i might be committing a sin asking that on this forum it seems. link to a grow journal?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 16, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> who is this Al? i might be committing a sin asking that on this forum it seems. link to a grow journal?


  ​ 



Sure dude...

Have fun...

Al B. Fuct is my Master...

Get a harvest every 2 weeks

Al B. FAQt

A batch of clones in rockwool

How not to grow dope

Noobs: If you fail to plan... plan to fail!

To name a few of his threads...

The first two are a must read... and you must read it ALL a few times before you can actually call yourself


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 16, 2009)

This is beautifull GB. No one really understands it man. So i say to all those that dont understand. Keep reading. And its only unless the true Barons shine thier lamps on ur face u may never get it. Doesnt hurt to try tho.But GB has lead all in the right direction.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 16, 2009)

It's not the only way to grow... but when I ignored all other ways... and the lights came on... I found myself in a Sea of Green......


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 16, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> lol I am definitely NOT ready for that... ever. I'll have to find your counterpart in, say, Costa Rica, and be his neightbor  . I'll admit, though, it _does_ sound interesting up there, with the wolves and whatnot.


I love living in a place where the Natural Laws speak lowder than the laws of Man...



(Butters) said:


> Are the trays you use DIY or were they purchased as Ebb&Flow trays? Any suggestions when trying to "pick out" a suitable tray for E&F? I'm using DWC right now. Do you find the E&F to be easier/more succesfull than DWC? Exploring the idea of switching to E&F but not sure if it makes a big difference.


I have both pre-fab and DIY...

Ebb/Flow does not compare in potential with DWC...

DWC pretty much rivals Aero... providing Air and Water at the same time...

Ebb/Flow is the lazy stoner's best friend...

Easy, simple, reliable... those are it's greatest assets...

You will not gain in yield by simply switching to E/F, if all else remains constant...



purpdaddy said:


> heres a couple pics i took last night.4th week of flower


Getting Phat...



SocataSmoker said:


> Pass some this way ol' Gypsy


How you been man?

Long time no see ..

You coming up for a visit or what?!?!?! 



bigjesse1922 said:


> Hey Gypsy, I think I saw some necrotic tissue in between the leaf veins.
> 
> Make sure that pH is under control at all times!!
> 
> ...


BWAHHAHHAHAHAHA!!!!



I must hand it to you...

THAT was unexpected... 



onthedl0008 said:


> Hey Dudes dont pick on AL.


He's picking on ME!!!..



GypsyBush said:


> It's not the only way to grow... but when I ignored all other ways... and the lights came on... I found myself in a Sea of Green......


I'm putting that on my sig...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol which part was unexpected?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 17, 2009)

where did you get that? the whole necromonger thingy...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 17, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I love living in a place where the Natural Laws speak lowder than the laws of Man...


YES! I love that. Good shit man.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 17, 2009)

school doesn't even cancel until the windchill hits 70 below

and sometimes the parents have to take the kids to school with rifles at hand cause of the wolves...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 17, 2009)

I am sooooo confused.

Fucking Gypsies.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 17, 2009)

​


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well goodnight, you crazy guy.

Can you see Russia from your backyard too? How's that pH?

I think I feel it waaaaannnderrrrrring....


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 17, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> school doesn't even cancel until the windchill hits 70 below
> 
> and sometimes the parents have to take the kids to school with rifles at hand cause of the wolves...


so with that said.. we're agreed that someone from that state, given the way things work there, had no place in the white house overseeing 49 other states that don't live vaguely close to those conditions?

maybe this isn't the place of time... but its well worth the joke.


----------



## MediMary (Jun 17, 2009)

hey GB do you like sarah pailin?


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 17, 2009)

Uh-oh, I feel the focus of this thread wandering...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 17, 2009)

You do have a point... I wish Alaska was it's own country... and I am SURE she does too...

But we have too much oil and gold for the US to let us go...

We were not invaded.. we were just bought...

But anyways... I have a lot of respect for her and her husband... as people... politricks aside...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 17, 2009)

MediMary said:


> hey GB do you like sarah pailin?


I do... and her husband too...

But I do not play the politricks game... I know NOTHING of that...

But they are great people...



krakennkenji said:


> Uh-oh, I feel the focus of this thread wandering...


This thread has no focus...

We'll be ok...

I don't do politricks... it will not turn the thread...

Cheers Bro's...



Ps. just as a side note... did you guys know that her husband is a 2 time champion of the Irondog? 2000 & 2007...

For the unfamiliar.... http://www.irondog.org/


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 17, 2009)

gypsy.. i must compliment you for being a good soul..
[youtube]r2hOzZoPKyc[/youtube]

RIU wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Bro.. but the vid doesn't play...

Is there a hidden message here???


----------



## SOG (Jun 17, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Bro.. but the vid doesn't play...


the music does play though, i think that's what matters 



GypsyBush said:


> Is there a hidden message here???


yes, if you clicked the link; pailin and the feds now have your location locked


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 17, 2009)

Fucker...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 17, 2009)

its palin by the way guys


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 17, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> gypsy.. i must compliment you for being a good soul..
> [youtube]r2hOzZoPKyc[/youtube]
> 
> RIU wouldn't be the same without you.


Ah.. now I can see it... 

Thanks Shack...!

As for Mr SOG... 

Just know that I got the living shit scared out of me the other day...

So my paranoia has been... oh what's the word... 

I guess I am developing a tolerance... after the big scare, the little threats don't seem to affect me as much...

So your "enabling" has bounced right off you hear...

I haven't even peeked through the curtains once since you posted that!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is like Therapy for me. Gb thanks man and i thought i was the most Noided.
Im here bro. Dont worry they are stressing me out to its cool tho.
Lets smoke.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 17, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ... (Alaska) have too much oil and gold ...
> 
> ... (but ) were not invaded.. we were just bought...


That is so fucking true...

I guess the Eskimos didn't know about IEDs...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 17, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> This is like Therapy for me. Gb thanks man and i thought i was the most Noided.
> Im here bro. Dont worry they are stressing me out to its cool tho.
> Lets smoke.


I'll load a bowl of Indica with a top coat of Kief for you...

If I did what came to mind every time... just in the last few days I would have moved 37 times to 14 different countries... changed my identity and sex 3 times... and ended up moving to an abandoned whaling station in the South Georgia Islands... with a hide out on Elephant Island...

But I'm cool... so I'm still here...and I still got all my parts..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ill smoke to that man!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol, you guys are crazy, ya always crack me up!


----------



## SOG (Jun 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I guess I am developing a tolerance... after the big scare, the little threats don't seem to affect me as much...





GypsyBush said:


> just in the last few days I would have moved 37 times to 14 different countries... changed my identity and sex 3 times... and ended up moving to an abandoned whaling station in the South Georgia Islands... with a hide out on Elephant Island...
> 
> But I'm cool... so I'm still here...and I still got all my parts..


i always wondered what you guys are doing up there for fun 
do you really think someone has the time to stalk you in this cold weather
ooh yea, and don't forget the wolfs


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 18, 2009)

anyone got any new pics?DL??GB??
ill take sum tonight when the lights come on ,


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here purp, these are some little bagseed clones I just started flushing in the last week or so...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice Jesse!

I am sure you wish they were bigger, but I am also sure that you'll get there in no time at all...



SOG said:


> do you really think someone has the time to stalk you in this cold weather


Time is all a stalker has...



Thundercat said:


> Lol, you guys are crazy, ya always crack me up!


Hey TC...

Glad to see you in these parts...


So ...

Someone shared something with me that I thought was worth my time...

I watched all 5 parts and figured I'd share...

Hop you enjoy it as much as I did...



"Paul Grignon's 47-minute animated presentation of "Money as Debt" tells in very simple and effective graphic terms what money is and how it is being created. It is an entertaining way to get the message out. The Cowichan Citizens Coalition and its "Duncan Initiative" received high praise from those who previewed it. I recommend it as a painless but hard-hitting educational tool and encourage the widest distribution and use by all groups concerned with the present unsustainable monetary system in Canada and the United States. "

Part I
[youtube]vVkFb26u9g8[/youtube]


Part II
[youtube]sanOXoWl0kc[/youtube]


Part III
[youtube]kTv1fo6sKmo[/youtube]


Part IV
[youtube]3qicabStQkc[/youtube]


Part V
[youtube]7kpSbkaD4tM[/youtube]


----------



## SOG (Jun 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Time is all a stalker has...


between the ice and the wolfs, 
you couldn't pay me enough to come anywhere close to where you live 
stalking a chick is far fetch; but maybe, somehow possible 
for one to stalk you and you're midgets, 
you need to have at least one of the flowing, 
a hot ass or legs with a pair of nice air bags 
ooh... and you need to generously put out


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 18, 2009)

SOG said:


> between ... a hot ass or legs with a pair of nice air bags ... ooh... and you need to generously put out





[youtube]Npj8qsnsZ3s[/youtube]​ 










​


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 18, 2009)

Boy that was Fun..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 19, 2009)

... what ?!?!... was that too rude?


----------



## SOG (Jun 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Boy that was Fun..


lol
we don't do that here on the main land
again its shocking to find out what you guys do to keep entertained out there on the ice


----------



## SOG (Jun 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ... what ?!?!... was that too rude?


hmm... not at all


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 19, 2009)

Good...

You should see how we act when we go Outside (Lower 48 )...


----------



## SOG (Jun 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Good...
> 
> You should see how we act when we go Outside (Lower 48 )...


 judging by your previous suggestions, id rather not


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 19, 2009)

There is a reason they don't let me out much...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh!

what did you think of that money thing..?

Did you watch it?


----------



## SOG (Jun 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> There is a reason they don't let me out much...


 hmm... your looking at it wrong, maybe that's why send you so far to begin with 



GypsyBush said:


> Oh!
> 
> what did you think of that money thing..?
> 
> Did you watch it?


what money thing?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 19, 2009)

Look back you missed the videos...

Ah shit here you go...

Oh also thought you might like to see this...

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/200516-9k-first-grow.html

But here's what I was talking about...

Part I
[youtube]vVkFb26u9g8[/youtube]


Part II
[youtube]sanOXoWl0kc[/youtube]


Part III
[youtube]kTv1fo6sKmo[/youtube]


Part IV
[youtube]3qicabStQkc[/youtube]


Part V
[youtube]7kpSbkaD4tM[/youtube][/quote]


----------



## SOG (Jun 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh also thought you might like to see this...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/200516-9k-first-grow.html


dude... its a 40 min video; i don't run on Eskimo time! 
its 3:30am here, i got to go finish upstairs
right after i 

ill catch you on my next brake


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 19, 2009)

You don't HAVE to watch it...

But with the issue being money, I thought it was very informative, if not entertaining...


----------



## SOG (Jun 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You don't HAVE to watch it...
> 
> But with the issue being money, I thought it was very informative, if not entertaining...


ill have to catch it later bra, 
too much going on for a 45 min brake, my girls are on their way


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh boy... the next batch is going to have some clones like I wish they ALL were...

I'll make sure to snap a pic or 2...

Oh.. and here we go.... fucking up again... backed up with empty pots stacking cause I didn't get enough roots fast enough...

So there goes my "perfect rotation" to hell...

Oh well.. At least I can always sit back and smoke a bowl....


----------



## Everblazed (Jun 19, 2009)

it would b nice if those pics actuallly worked for meeeeeee. ='(


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 19, 2009)

try this...

here is number one...

YouTube - Money As Debt (1 of 5)


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 19, 2009)

Yo GB I plan on watching those money vids later on tonight. Once you learn the truth about the whole Fractional Reserve Banking System it just puts everything in a new light. Maybe you have seen Zeitgeist Addendum? The whole first section is about how our currency is created out of thin air, based pretty much entirely on a book called Web of Debt by Ellen Hodgson. They're interesting and pretty solid, but do contain some misinformation and come across with a _very_ liberal slant. Dr. Ron Paul gives the best overview of the unsustainability of our monetary system that I have come across in his book The Revolution: A Manifesto. Politricks aside, I think you'd love that book.


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 19, 2009)

Watched the video GB, blew me away, yet I understand almost all of it the first go round.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 19, 2009)

So here is one of healthy clones I'll be chopping in a week or two... You can see that 48 of those under a 600 will make for a happy time at the house of Gypsy...







Here we have one of the girls I did not prune...

She's pretty, but she takes up SOOO MUCH ROOM... and creates so much shade... 







and a required bud shot..


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 19, 2009)

oooo 48 of some lolipops.... get like 24 ounces. very very nice...
alls i can say it cut down on the N a lil bit.. [email protected]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 19, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> oooo 48 of some lolipops.... get like 24 ounces. very very nice...


Thanks... 

My personal best so far on a full batch of 48 is 20g each...

I am working to get them all to be 3/4 to 1z each...

I am working on the strains, nutes and such and by next year I should be doing that consistently.. I hope...




> alls i can say it cut down on the N a lil bit.. [email protected]


My op is a mess right now...

With no H2O2 to control things, I have had some pH drifting issues...

Also running mulitple strains on the same res causes some of them not to be so happy, but I have found a happy medium for the mess I got right now...

I'll get things squared away...

But I will tell you I do not play those NPK games...

I just use the basic hydro fertilizer and the H2O2...

and plan on keeping it simple like that..

Thanks for coming by!!!

I appreciate the comments and always welcome input...

And I just LOVE to learn, so critique away, please... not many do...

Thanks again...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So here is one of healthy clones I'll be chopping in a week or two... You can see that 48 of those under a 600 will make for a happy time at the house of Gypsy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice man. I was thinking about a 600 today and something along these very lines man. I forgot. How big are ur pots man?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 19, 2009)

heres sum afghans at thier best!


----------



## Mammath (Jun 19, 2009)

Looking very good there GB.
Love buds that are all plant 

Yours are looking mighty fine too daddy'o.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 19, 2009)

thanx mammath..Glad i could ENTERTAIN you with my sexy azz ladies!


----------



## DWR (Jun 20, 2009)

nice gypsy ;D 

nice purpdaddy


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 20, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Very nice man. I was thinking about a 600 today and something along these very lines man. I forgot. How big are ur pots man?


5.5" for the square ones I am using now...

I sude some bigger round ones but I am phasing them out...



purpdaddy said:


> heres sum afghans at thier best!


She looks delicious! 



Mammath said:


> Looking very good there GB.
> Love buds that are all plant
> 
> Yours are looking mighty fine too daddy'o.


Thanks Mammath...!



DWR said:


> nice gypsy ;D
> 
> nice purpdaddy


Hey DWR...

Did you ever finish making your hash? I was curious about your total weight on the hash pile...

Cheers everyone..


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Gypsy,

Theoretical ? for ya. You feed/flood your plants about 5-6 times per day right? And I have read that this is based on the 12 hour light cycle. What would you do in terms of feeding/flooding on an 18/6 or a 20/4 light schedule (autoflowering) in an e&f system. Would we feed/flood 9-10 times per day due to lighting. Or is the 5-6 times per day based on another factor aside from the lighting schedule ("hunger level", how much nutrients the plant can take, etc.) ? I have scoured these forums for info on an ebb and flow grow using auto's and there is virtually no info. You got your stuff together so I would greatly appreciate your input on this rather theoretical question.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm gonna give this a try...



(Butters) said:


> Hey Gypsy,


Hey Butters...



> Theoretical ? for ya.


I'll try...



> You feed/flood your plants about 5-6 times per day right?


I flood my flowers every other hour for 15 min, while the lights are on...

That is 6 times a day, 0 times at night...



> And I have read that this is based on the 12 hour light cycle.


Floods should only happen with the lights on...



> What would you do in terms of feeding/flooding on an 18/6 or a 20/4 light schedule (autoflowering) in an e&f system.


My moms were in 24/0 but I cut it down to 18/6...

I flood my moms for 15 minutes 3x times a day... or every 6 hours...



> Would we feed/flood 9-10 times per day due to lighting.


I would probably start with a flood every 3 hours (lights on) and go from there...



> Or is the 5-6 times per day based on another factor aside from the lighting schedule ("hunger level", how much nutrients the plant can take, etc.) ?


Your medium is the biggest factor... are you using straight hydroton?

Feeding really is strain dependent...

I have a strain that likes 1800ppm... that will fry most of my other strains...

I have another one that likes 800ppm... so I have a happy medium going 1400 ppm from day one to harvest...



> I have scoured these forums for info on an ebb and flow grow using auto's and there is virtually no info.


Well, here is a great opportunity for you to experiment and post the info you could not find...



> You got your stuff together


Boy are you wrong...?!?!



> so I would greatly appreciate your input on this rather theoretical question.


Hope I didn't steer you the wrong way... 

And get back to me on what medium you are using, cause fytocel for example can only be flooded once a day... MAX...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought this was kinda cool...

E=MC2 

[youtube]2eDqDcZm9EA[/youtube]

[youtube]_b1GKGWJbE8[/youtube]


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 20, 2009)

Haven't set it up yet. Still gathering info in comparing DWC vs E&F for an autoflower SOG. If I went e&f, I would go with hydroton as the medium(already have plenty of it). I would use similar pots to yours and would be using these jiffy sponge-type plugs (very similar to what you get with the aerogarden). Concern of mine is, with 18/6 the whole way, those hydroton rocks would dry out (hence the interest in flooding schedule)(would be using a 400hps). PPMs will be very low for this particular strain so feeding isnt too big a concern...more the watering. Thanks for the replies. Your answers clarify alot for me.


----------



## SOG (Jun 20, 2009)

whats next G, you gonna read tarot cards or what?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 20, 2009)

this dude's funny...

[youtube]Et_jG58qg1k[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 20, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Haven't set it up yet. Still gathering info in comparing DWC vs E&F for an autoflower SOG. If I went e&f, I would go with hydroton as the medium(already have plenty of it). I would use similar pots to yours and would be using these jiffy sponge-type plugs (very similar to what you get with the aerogarden). Concern of mine is, with 18/6 the whole way, those hydroton rocks would dry out (hence the interest in flooding schedule)(would be using a 400hps). PPMs will be very low for this particular strain so feeding isnt too big a concern...more the watering. Thanks for the replies. Your answers clarify alot for me.


I would stay away from jiffy pellets and RR plugs if you can...

They decompose and end up in your pump... that's asking for trouble...

RW or media less would be the ideal way to go... but not saying JP or RR won't work cause I've used them...

Straight hydroton can take a flood every other hour, although that may not be necessary...

If you start there, you know you will be changing to less if any, so it takes some of the guesswork out of the equation...



SOG said:


> whats next G, you gonna read tarot cards or what?


You have no Idea...


----------



## DWR (Jun 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey DWR...
> 
> Did you ever finish making your hash? I was curious about your total weight on the hash pile...


Yeah was a little disapointed from 210 - + gramms of leaf..

I only got 11 gramms...

And my m8 has the other half.. so about 22 gramms... and this time it smells like oil..... not like hash, but like sweet oil.... ( oil from marijuana not other oil ) very nice stuff...

sorry about that, and the pic was actually wetish hash... well half dry... it got to the point where it all got clayi.. then you can start mashing it together... 
 Made some nice round hash ^^ 

excellent.. totally black... i've still got another 3 gramms...

i know im so bad... i couldnt resist smoking it, + me and my m8s loved the smell... and the high was amazing...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> this dude's funny...
> 
> [youtube]Et_jG58qg1k[/youtube]


this guy is brilliant.. the secret.. basically means.. set a goal!! haha hmm if i wake up everyday thinking about a red sportscar wouldnt it make sense that i would do things to make myself get one... THERE IS NO SECRET!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 21, 2009)

I believe there is knowledge that has been kept from the people...

The biggest example that I can think of is the Dark Ages... they didn't call it that because the Sun didn't shine...

And just because something is known to *you* or because it is so simple it seems silly, does not mean it is not a mystery to others... or even a secret...

I am not about to preach about it, but I am certainly not going to discredit it...


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 21, 2009)

gypsybush said:


> i believe there is knowledge that has been kept from the people...
> 
> The biggest example that i can think of is the dark ages... They didn't call it that because the sun didn't shine...
> 
> ...


word......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I believe there is knowledge that has been kept from the people...
> 
> The biggest example that I can think of is the Dark Ages... they didn't call it that because the Sun didn't shine...
> 
> ...




Word brother...

Peace


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ill post up in here again even tho i thought the last page was the last page man.
WerD= Word but more in the love and respects type meaning where i come from.
Thanks GB. And Much love my friend.
Peace. Im OUT.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 21, 2009)

OUT???

Where do you think you're going???

Oh sorry... I guess it's not the last is it? oooops...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yea LOL.. I actually thought the last page was something like 4 pages back haha.
Sorry just catching up. Werd.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 21, 2009)

Buncha bullshit.. watch your step...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 21, 2009)

Last Werd.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 21, 2009)

Hahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 21, 2009)

Now you see why I left it at that page, with all the pretty pics...?!?!?!

I'll change it again when I do another update...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 21, 2009)

i love the kief....the pics are beautifull as always.on the kief thing. a buddy of mine showed me how to make a tumbler. basically fine mesh screen wrapped around (i forget what that shit is called, but it's like chicken wire but the holes are about 1/4'' square) bigger screen made to form a circle. with 2 round wooden caps with a tiny dowel running through the middle and a hand crank of the side. 

i have lots of granite and marble lying around, so i take a 1' piece and put it right under the a.c. for about an hour or so. then when it's very cold to the touch i take my trim out of the freezer and throw it in and tumble. (about to make a lil motor to do the tumbling for me) viola.......the shit falls through the screen onto the cold marble/granite and i scrape it up with a card. and it's creamy blonde to boot. i know, i'm awesome. awesome pice again bro. just wanted to share.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Bugs!

I hope to see you around here more often...

I need to get a finer mesh... I know I do...

And I love the tumbler idea!!!

Would you be kind enough to post a picture of it here for us to see?? 

Thanks Bugs!

And Welcome to the Adventures of Frick & Frack... .. oh wait ...

Welcome to the House of Gypsy! yeah.. that's it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 23, 2009)

Well... 

I gotta be honest with you guys...

I am getting really bored with this journal...

It's like Al B. Fuct said... the op just keeps doing the same over and over...

BUT....

Here's a current shot of the drying racks...


----------



## SOG (Jun 23, 2009)

this batch looks nice and dank, nice work G (...bastard)


----------



## MediMary (Jun 23, 2009)

i like the daily thing.. looks nice gb


----------



## DWR (Jun 23, 2009)

Good job !

 love your perpetual grow.. is that how u spell perpetual ?

anyways.. is perpetual the word i am looking for ?

cheers


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 23, 2009)

DWR said:


> Good job !
> 
> love your perpetual grow.. is that how u spell perpetual ?
> 
> ...


SURVEY SAYS!!!





YES! and... uh.... YES!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 23, 2009)

hows the C99 doing in there GB?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 23, 2009)

We aren't bored!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 23, 2009)

I am...

I bet I could start using the old pics as new ones and no one would notice...

It's the same fucking thing over and over again...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 23, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/206402-afghan-kush-bubbleponics.html
fdd shut me down caus other people..very sad.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 23, 2009)

u could gypsy man you got so many beautiful pics i cant even describe!Fucc u could start a picture book with all those pics....ill be catchin up with ya soon enough!LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 23, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/206402-afghan-kush-bubbleponics.html
> fdd shut me down caus other people..very sad.


I saw that... I wrote to him...

I guess if it was under journals, you would have a better chance, but being under Hydro, they expect it to be informative... with no bsing...

I think it is ridiculous... and if they shut you down, what are thy gonna do to me????

There is zero knowledge here... just pretty pics and a BUNCHA BS...

I guess I am next...


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jun 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I saw that... I wrote to him...
> 
> I guess if it was under journals, you would have a better chance, but being under Hydro, they expect it to be informative... with no bsing...
> 
> ...


Shit, I'm going down with the ship..... ain't no white flag here.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 23, 2009)

everyone PLEASE write to him saying how UNJUST this is! i started a new one ,,but theres principles behind this shit!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I saw that... I wrote to him...
> 
> I guess if it was under journals, you would have a better chance, but being under Hydro, they expect it to be informative... with no bsing...
> 
> ...


gytpsy you are so very right man ..we talk about growing but cant talk about it all the time because we dont know everything and run outta questions...but i be damned if we not here to answer them and help ANY newb we can.I NEVER reject anyyone!This is horrible!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 23, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> gytpsy you are so very right man ..we talk about growing but cant talk about it all the time because we dont know everything and run outta questions...but i be damned if we not here to answer them and help ANY newb we can.I NEVER reject anyyone!This is horrible!


Yeah, but you were not in the* journal* section... you were in the hydro....

So it's not really the place for bs...

I can see where he comes from too... but I think he should have just moved you to the journal section...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

*from the BBC website...*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_depth/8115229.stm


*World drugs in graphics *​ 







*A UN agency has published a comprehensive report on the worldwide illicit drugs market, the World Drug Report 2009. The graphs and maps below show the extent of the problem and measures to tackle it.*
*DRUGS AND CRIME*






Some argue that strict controls have created a thriving black market that breeds violence and corruption. 
In the report's preface, UNODC Executive Director Antonio Maria Costa calls for greater investment in drug treatment and crime control. He says legalising drugs would be "an historic mistake" as a free market would spark a drug epidemic. "Societies should not have to choose between protecting public health or public security: they can and should do both." 
*GLOBAL USE AMONG YOUNG PEOPLE*

Cannabis Cocaine 


1. Cannabis
2. Cocaine











Cannabis is still the most widely produced and used drug in the world. It is also a drug that is increasing in potency. In the last decade, the amount of THC (the harmful component) found in marijuana from North America - grown using the latest techniques - has almost doubled. 
The World Drugs Report shows consumption of both cannabis and cocaine, at least in the western world, remains steady or is in decline. In the last decade, cocaine use in the USA among 10th and 12th grade high school students fell by 40% and 30%. 
In Spain, Europe's largest cocaine market, annual prevalence of cocaine among secondary school students fell from 7.2% in 2004 to 4.1% in 2006. The picture is less clear in developing countries where data is limited. 
Use of amphetamines, methamphetamine and ecstasy has levelled off in developed countries but production and consumption in developing countries may be growing. 
*TRAFFICKING*






_Routes shown are general indications of illicit drug routes. They are not intended to show exact routes._
Most of the world's supply of cocaine comes from South America *(1)*. Venezuela is one of the main departure points for illicit drug consignments leaving the region. Drugs are flown or shipped to West Africa in shipping containers, small boats, or private and commercial aircraft. 
West Africa has become a major hub for smuggling South American cocaine into Europe *(2)* as British and American anti-drug efforts have curtailed the use of traditional smuggling routes. 
In West Africa *(3)* the drugs are stockpiled and prepared for transport into Europe by South American, European and local drugs gangs. 
The drugs are smuggled to Europe *(4)* by shipping container, overland, airfreight or on commercial passenger flights using "mules" via West and East Africa. 
*THE WAR ON DRUGS*
Police forces around the world continue to crack down on drug trafficking. Click on the buttons below to see global seizures of different drugs. 
Cannabis herb Cannabis resin Heroin Opium 


1. Cannabis herb
2. Cannabis resin
3. Heroin
4. Opium



















In 2007 Iran made by far the highest number of seizures of opium - 84% of the world's total. It also tops the list of countries seizing heroin - 28% of the global total - followed by Pakistan (15%), Turkey (15%) and Afghanistan (11%). 
Mexico, USA and Bolivia top the list of cannabis herb seizures. 
*One of the main recommendations made in the World Drugs Report was greater efficiency in law enforcement by focusing more on the small number of high profile, high volume and violent drug traffickers instead of the large numbers of petty offenders.











*​


----------



## SOG (Jun 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> *One of the main recommendations made in the World Drugs Report was greater efficiency in law enforcement by focusing more on the small number of high profile, high volume and violent drug traffickers instead of the large numbers of petty offenders.*


should this make us all feel better, or to calm your paranoia?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

SOG said:


> should this make us all feel better, or to calm your paranoia?


Just thought I'd share... 

Since I am not a "*high profile, high volume and violent drug trafficker"*... I suppose it does make me feel a little better...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Just thought I'd share...
> 
> Since I am not a "*high profile, high volume and violent drug trafficker"*... I suppose it does make me feel a little better...


 HAHA gypsy crazy!ROFLMAO


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

Far out man... 
... he met the Walrus...!!!















[youtube]jmR0V6s3NKk[/youtube]













​


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 24, 2009)

You really crack me up when Im baked Gypsy


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh and that last batch you guys saw in the racks added up to 4oz + a jar of fat colas...

I guess that's what happens when I skip a few days...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> You really crack me up when Im baked Gypsy


That dude Lennon knew a thing or two... if only we gave Peace a chance...




........ 








​


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2009)

Seriously I just don't get how society can look at the past, and not make some really major changes in the future. Everyone seems too satisfied with the status quo!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Everyone seems too satisfied with the status quo!


Everyone in the "developed countries", cause the hungry people of the world aren't satisfied with shit...

" a hungry people is a angry people..."


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Seriously I just don't get how society can look at the past, and not make some really major changes in the future.


But you are right... we SHOULD be able to learn from our mistakes...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's something we could be doing more of; and to great benefit to ourselves...

[youtube]ihf5uFpZ2JQ[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 25, 2009)

I enjoyed the hell out of this... STRAIN HUNTERS...

Thanks SZ!!!




SpruceZeus said:


> For those of you who haven't seen it.
> [youtube]LsKOzrymxZE[/youtube]


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 25, 2009)

Damn that was a serious field of malawi gold! Holy crap, in the middle of Africa. What a killer occupation, being a strain hunter. I'm gonna have to set aside some time to watch more of the videos on this thread.


----------



## DWR (Jun 25, 2009)

Jo this is what is all about GHSC Haters..

do you see these guys traviling around the world to get you the best seeds, this is not the first time arjan has done this, but the first time he actually shows you or documents it for you guys.

to evry1 that says they suck, yup they suck so much they love the plants more than any of us prob. thats why there traviling and making them fine seeds !

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh had to get that one of my chest.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 25, 2009)

arjan is the fucking man. the "original" white widow i grow is his. i can't grow enough of the shit to keep everyone happy is the only complaint i have. +rep to you for being so smart.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 25, 2009)

this is my 420th post... i'll be smoking in celebration of course.. but i wanted to share it with you and this thread Gypsy...

LETS HEAR IT FOR 420!!!!
[youtube]ZHdjqsSSa_A[/youtube] [youtube]YJURLYER6vM[/youtube] [youtube]5_6FKdld1rs[/youtube] [youtube]FBbYDq9znUM[/youtube]


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 25, 2009)

lol congratulations shack


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 25, 2009)

GYPSY- hows the C99 doing???


----------



## DWR (Jun 26, 2009)

what gypsy got c99 

ahhh man im realy jealous !


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Damn that was a serious field of malawi gold! Holy crap, in the middle of Africa. What a killer occupation, being a strain hunter. I'm gonna have to set aside some time to watch more of the videos on this thread.


Not EVERYTHING in here is complete BS...



DWR said:


> Jo this is what is all about GHSC Haters..
> 
> do you see these guys traviling around the world to get you the best seeds, this is not the first time arjan has done this, but the first time he actually shows you or documents it for you guys.
> 
> ...


I don't know those dudes... but it seems to me they take their ganja very seriously...



bugsrnme said:


> arjan is the fucking man. the "original" white widow i grow is his. i can't grow enough of the shit to keep everyone happy is the only complaint i have. +rep to you for being so smart.


I just posted the video SZ shared... 

I have no idea who or what those guys are..I mean I get it from the video...

I am so fucking ignorant...



Shackleford.R said:


> this is my 420th post... i'll be smoking in celebration of course.. but i wanted to share it with you and this thread Gypsy...
> 
> LETS HEAR IT FOR 420!!!!


Congratulations Shack... 



littlegrower2004 said:


> GYPSY- hows the C99 doing???


So good I am almost killing everything else to keep just her..

I'm kidding... but not too far from reality... I have never seen anything "flip" to flower like this...

I'll get a shot or 2 of her for you guys later on...



DWR said:


> what gypsy got c99
> 
> ahhh man im realy jealous !


Don't be jealous...

Be Happy!!!


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 26, 2009)

I am sad... SICC got banned


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 26, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> I am sad... SICC got banned


really!? why??


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 26, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> I am sad... SICC got banned


 i feel you man i been fuccin with sicc since day 1 of my RIU experience.
What the hell did he do? Man things are getting out of hand.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah 4 sure. Heard about your thread getting shut down purp, then another friend of mine on here got banned for some bs and now sicc. Shits lame. I don't know what he did exactly, but my best guess is that it was because he posted a link to a competing forum's sick plant thread when Alex asked what was wrong with his plants. In any case sicc posted a link to the new forum he'll be using in his thread.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> I am sad... SICC got banned


LOTS of people are getting banned...

The I LOVE YOU THREAD has been closed...

RIU is deff. cleaning house...

I don't know why SICC would get the boot... he has a legit grow...

Bu I know a lot of people that got booted hang out mostly in toke and talk...

We should all be on our toes... from the stuff I have seen going on, I'm worried that I might be next...

I also wish newbs didn't give advice... 9 out of 10 times they are either plain wrong.. or have no idea WHY what they are saying makes sense...

I'd like to see a thing where you have to PROVE with a full journal that you can achieve 1 gram per watt before posting advice to anyone...

It would make for a much better experience...

But anyways....

Fucking Gypsies....


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

very true..althou i wouldnt be able to advise any1 Gypsy..ive never hit more than .5grams per watt..


GypsyBush said:


> LOTS of people are getting banned...
> 
> The I LOVE YOU THREAD has been closed...
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> very true..althou i wouldnt be able to advise any1 Gypsy..ive never hit more than .5grams per watt..


In all HONESTY and with much respect...

I don't think you should advise anyone...

And neither should I... I do over 1 g/w all the time, but not consistently...

I am just now learning what I do...

I have never had to deal with a problem/disease/issue...

I am so not qualified to be a pot instructor...

Yet we all have egos... and I do it all the time... but I really shouldn't...

People like Al B. Fuct, FDD, MBlaze, Heath Martin... those guys are MASTERS... they have a proven method that anyone can follow... and duplicate...

Those guys should be the ones giving advice...

Not us newbs....

How many things that makes us go HUH?!?!?! do we see here everyday?

I see lots... and I have gotten in to trouble before for calling it out...

and it turns out I am as big a dumbass as the other guy for assuming a bunch a shit...

Just saying that the teachers should be the guys with experience growing pot, not the ones reading about it on the computer...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

i fully agree with advanced diagnosis..im not going to know cause i havent dealt with it for years on years on years..but on the other hand, u and i both have valuable knowledge, just from are hands on experience, so some answers we give are based on solid knowledge, I believe theres a happy medium, and we all get carryed away from time to time...im pretty much in full agreement, are egos get much in the way, and we have learn more everyday. I just think u have a lot of valuable knowledge to bestow bro, dont dis credit urself or other green , greenthumbs that have a few under the belt...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

I pretty much agree with what you said 100%...

Especially the part about there being a happy medium...

But as humans, we perform very poorly at policing ourselves...

And it is not fair to have one newb criticizing another... when they both know very little in the BIG picture...

And we end up back at the experienced growers knowing what they are talking about...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 26, 2009)

yea ...all in all we still newb our damn selves,,i try to learn atleast one thing new about growing everyday,no matter what it is.But i agree we can give advice on personal experience or knowledge obtained through research.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 26, 2009)

i just checked out tchfarmer the other day, it seems like a pretty peaceful place...not better than my fav, rollitup, please don't ban me, haha.....
they must have been actin up bad, acting disrespectful, or just being plane mean...i love this place and have had no problems at all..


GKN


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 26, 2009)

sicc called out fdd... was a BIT out of line.. but it was probably just for laughs.. i'm not getting into this gossip!! i shall return to my journal!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's a re-post of some 3 month old pics...

Just to get back on topic...

I'll try to get some new ones today...


Indicas @ 6 weeks...













































Satvas @ 6 weeks...































The Op...













What do you think?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

bomb all bomb..dont even have to stoop down to look at ur girls..i dig it..and ur yields bro.. shit 365 bro thats some diggs and a lot of it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks TM...

Those pics are old though... like 3 months...

Just re-posted to get back on subject...

But thanks!

It looks much the same today though... it always looks the same... everyday...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> and ur yields bro.. shit 365 bro thats some diggs and a lot of it.


Mind you it's NEVER all at once...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

no i understand the madness to ur method.. you dont have to do 12 hours of work every 60..i like it..


----------



## Mammath (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn Gypsy I don't care how old those pics are they're F'n fantastic.
Good work mate, I'm impressed


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> no i understand the madness to ur method.. you dont have to do 12 hours of work every 60..i like it..


You got it!

I like it too...

And I can always skip a few days if I want to...

Right now I have about a 1/4 tray that is pretty much over done...

They are all small but some have been there for 11 weeks now...

I was kinda lazy to do such small ones... so they just sat and sat... and now they are done!

I'll post some shots later...

So yeah... I could chop up to 12 tonight... we'll see how many I feel like doing...

Oh yeah.. and I need me some clones...

Gotta do that tonight... 

I've been slacking off...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

sorry havent read thru ur hole pic gallery, wut u use for cloning? im bout to drop dime and ditch my diy bubbler cloner for a 30site ezcloner..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Damn Gypsy I don't care how old those pics are they're F'n fantastic.
> Good work mate, I'm impressed


Thanks Mammath...

I should print the originals... they can be printed on canvas 6'x4' with no resolution issues...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> sorry havent read thru ur hole pic gallery, wut u use for cloning? im bout to drop dime and ditch my diy bubbler cloner for a 30site ezcloner..


I use RW cubes...

it's convenient...

When I was on a 2 week rotation, I needed 48 STRONG rooted clones every 2 weeks...

So I thought about one of them cloners... but for some reason I have stuck with the RW and have had great success with it from day one... because I followed a proven recipe... Al B Fuct's A batch of clones in rockwool


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

dont blame u bro..sprayer heads can clog, and u have to clean those cloners out every 3 cycles.. cubes can be much simplier..but i like the compact design of the easy cloner..and u probably mist and dome ur clones..such a toss up..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

Nope...

I follow the master's recipe...

Misting and doming are frowned upon...

Keep the clones alive but thirsty and they will root fast...

Keep them moist and cozy with all their need met and they will be in no hurry to root...

I can get roots in 7 days if I am really on it...

2 weeks is the norm cause it works out that way... I'm a lazy stoner...


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 26, 2009)

*"2 weeks is the norm cause it works out that way... I'm a lazy stoner..."

*Exactly my theory as well! HAHA, All I used were RW. It can take some practice, but most important, you have to have a goood environment all around, but once you get it down, especially not over feeding, is your only hard lesson to learn. I know I did.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

So Dewey, How much stash you got put away?

and how long do you think it will last?

And why in the world are you selling your set up???

Pack it away in a nice padded box and save it for a rainy day, when you get bored and want to dig up an old hobby...

But what do I know...


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 26, 2009)

Moving to a 1 bedroom apartment, and in 1 year, starting a family and moving to AZ


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 26, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Moving to a 1 bedroom apartment, and in 1 year, starting a family and moving to AZ


dewey, don't know you well... but believe it or not, you have the right attitude for suburban family life.. haha


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Fella!


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 26, 2009)

lol, the sad face after stating that you're starting a family. 

And sorry to get everyone all off track with the news about sicc. He was just so prevelant among all the threads I browse, always with positive reinforcement, so its a bummer to lose him. 

ANYWAY, the pics look fantastic as always GB. And I have a question about your HID reflectors and the inline cooling system. Do you prefer the tube-style reflectors or the hood? I guess I'm wondering which does a better job of providing good reflectivity while maintaining the coolest operating temperatures.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 26, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> lol, the sad face after stating that you're starting a family.
> 
> And sorry to get everyone all off track with the news about sicc. He was just so prevelant among all the threads I browse, always with positive reinforcement, so its a bummer to lose him.
> 
> ANYWAY, the pics look fantastic as always GB. And I have a question about your HID reflectors and the inline cooling system. Do you prefer the tube-style reflectors or the hood? I guess I'm wondering which does a better job of providing good reflectivity while maintaining the coolest operating temperatures.


yeah i agree, sorry to get off track Gypsy...bottom line, just don't piss off Fdd and this place is wondeful...i've met a ton of cool folks....i also hate you Gypsy for your awesome setup, i need that, one day...


GKN


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 26, 2009)

lol yeah fdd doesn't f*** around


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Moving to a 1 bedroom apartment, and in 1 year, starting a family and moving to AZ


I wish you all the best Bro!!!

It's been a pleasure growing with you!!!



krakennkenji said:


> ANYWAY, the pics look fantastic as always GB.


Thanks... but those are 3 months old...



> And I have a question about your HID reflectors and the inline cooling system.


Shoot... I can probably help with this one...



> Do you prefer the tube-style reflectors or the hood?


OH! Boy... hard to say really... they each have their points



> I guess I'm wondering which does a better job of providing good reflectivity while maintaining the coolest operating temperatures.


A well designed hood will provide a better coverage than the cooltube... 

But there is no comparison in flow rates allowed by each...

I say tubes in tight quarters such as tents...

And hoods in rooms and bigger areas...

BUT IT REALLY DEPENDS ON THE SET UP... 



GrowKindNugs said:


> ...i also hate you Gypsy for your awesome setup, i need that, one day...
> 
> 
> GKN


OH man... don't hate... just set your mind to it and do it... it doesn't take a genius.. that's for sure...



krakennkenji said:


> lol yeah fdd doesn't f*** around


FDD is cool as shit.. and he is one of the people responsible for maintaining the site...

I am sure he did whatever he did with RIU's best interest in mind... whether it's actually the case or not is not the point...

The point is there are rules... and if you break them they will kick you out...

It's for the best of the site...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

you guys ever see a plant flowering AND vegging *at the same time*????

Check this...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/207509-organic-out-door-land-12-a.html#post2662038

Quilombo explained to me that the plant was already flowering when the daylight increased to 14 hours... causing the bottom branch to grow and veg... while the main cola still finished...



Quilombo said:


>


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 27, 2009)

Gypsy coined the phrase "charitable interpretation."


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

what does it mean?


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks GB! I will miss growing with you as well!


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

That vegging/flowering plant is insane! I've never seen anything like it. I wonder if somebody could grow plants like that on purpose indoors for a unique kind of perpetual harvest. 

Thanks for the input on the lighting. I will be growing in a tent next time round, so probably the cooltube is best. What about the hood reflectors that have tempered glass covers with airtight gaskets? Would that be like the best of both (airflow of tube with reflectivity of hood), all in one?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> What about the hood reflectors that have tempered glass covers with airtight gaskets?


That's what mine are... I have only 1 light that is not sealed/aircooled...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> That vegging/flowering plant is insane! I've never seen anything like it. I wonder if somebody could grow plants like that on purpose indoors for a unique kind of perpetual harvest.


Just stick another clone next to it... 

It'll be easier...

Tripped out plant though...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

Well then, I'll be going with the cooltube! Thanks Gypsy. And yes, that is definitely one tripped-out plant.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh shit, I forgot to ask if you use digital ballasts. Worth the extra $$$?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

What size lamp are you getting/have?


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

Thinking 400W


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Oh shit, I forgot to ask if you use digital ballasts. Worth the extra $$$?


Not sure... I have both...

I just make sure they are 110v/220v...

I like the digis so I can run MH/HPS



> Thinking 400W


Well... I say go with the 600w...

You are going to air cool it... so anywhere you can put a 400, you can put a 600...

And your nugs are going to be SO MUCH BETTER...

I guarantee it bro... 

It will be the last light you ever buy... never upgrade again...

And your g/w will be better...

a 600 will give you about the cheapest pot you can get indoors...

the extra fat nugs will more than pay for the difference in equipment and electric bill...

If I am not mistaken a 600 will add about 25~35 bucks to your bill... depending where you are...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

I have 2 of these and I love them... cool as can be... and it's $250 with the cool tube...

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48956


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes being able to run MH and HPS was a big selling point for me. 600W you say? Well if thats cool for a grow tent than consider it done. I'm def ok with spending a little more if I won't ever need to upgrade, and fat nugs are ok too I guess lol! 

My power bill is actually included in my rent. I was a little sketchy about what a big jump in the bill might look like to the landlord, so I've just left one of my portable electric heaters running in a back room since winter. I just now got up and looked at it to see what kind of wattage it uses... thing has been running 1000 fucking watts 24/7! Guess I don't need to be worried when I flip it off and fire up the new grow room. Landlord will be thankful lol


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

HA! Holy crap man that the _exact_ system I have opened up in the second tab of my internet explorer as we speak


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

have you seen this link?

Gypsy's 600 watt Home Made Grow Tent


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm getting ready to do some trimming...

Wanna see what I got???

Gimme a minute....


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

NO, I have not seen that link but I am about to read through the whole thing because its damn similar to what I've got in the works.

And yes I'd love to see what you've got


----------



## Mammath (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Gyps' I admire your humilty.

This is for the fun of it.
Warning: There may just be some muppets involved here 

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLxNbEuOO20&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLxNbEuOO20&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's some of tonight's workload...

















































Oh and Mammath... 

All I can say is that it's easy to be humble when you fuck up all the time... 

Well, I better get trimming here...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 27, 2009)

That first pic looks like some nice bud and im lovin the close up in the last pic


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

That last bud is Juicy Fruit...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh and MBlaze... check this when you get a chance...

I can honestly say that I have NEVER seen this... ... you?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/207509-organic-out-door-land-12-a.html#post2662038https://www.rollitup.org/207509-organic-out-door-land-12-a.html#post2662038


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

Those buds look delicious. You better not say those pics are 3 months old and that you've already posted 'em 5 times  .

Just read through your DIY tent thread and I'll def be referring back to it. I really like the thermostat hooked up to the fan as opposed to a timer.

And what do you think of running co2? What about a full-on aeroponics setup? lol things running through my scheming brain...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Those buds look delicious. You better not say those pics are 3 months old and that you've already posted 'em 5 times  .


Nope they are as current as I can have them...

Less than an hour old...



> Just read through your DIY tent thread and I'll def be referring back to it. I really like the thermostat hooked up to the fan as opposed to a timer.


Works like a charm...

Use a timer to switch things on time...

and a thermostat to switch things on temp...:

And I swear I didn't invent that... I just copied it from Al B. Fuct's recipe



> And what do you think of running co2? What about a full-on aeroponics setup? lol things running through my scheming brain...


co2 is like the cherry on top of your cake...

You do not add the cherry until your cake is fully baked and decorated...

Get good buds without it.. than add it...

My thoughts anyway...

As for aero...

Stink buds design is very cool...

But I am a lazy stoner and ebb/flow is a lazy stoner's best friend...

Easy, simple and reliable...

Aero will give you faster results though...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

I have MUCH reading to do. Al B. is at the top of that list. Yes Stink's setup is what originally inspired me on aero actually. I am a bit of a lazy stoner too, though far less so than some others I know. I think I could keep up on monitoring an aero system mostly because what I have planend is small... no room-sized aero grow happening here. And I'll admit that using co2 intersts me greatly. There is an article about it on HTG's website that is quite informative (for a newb like myself anyway). 

Man, you've been a huge help. Wish I could tell you how much I appreciate it. I will 4 sure post a rundown of the new setup once its all togethor, and maybe a journal. Got some time till that happens though. Taking your advice and buying one piece of quality equipment at a time until I'm ready to go. Thanks again bro... I'm hanging it up for the evening.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

I gotta get to trimming...

But look me up tomorrow...

We can talk about some of the pros doing aero...

Vertical grows are another way to increase your gram/watt (G/W tells you how cheap your buds really are) 

I vote for a set up like Dewey's..



Dewey Kox said:


>


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

4 sure man, see you then. Have fun working on them beauties.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

So here they are all ready for the drying rack... 





















































































​


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 27, 2009)

oooooooo laaaaaa ooooooo llaaaaa.....lookn great..wut a cluster fuck of trichs..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ..wut a cluster fuck of trichs..


I guess a guy could see one or two if he looked careful enough...





​


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh and did you see that thread with the plant that is vegging AND flowering at the same time????

CRAAAAZY....


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I guess a guy could see one or two if he looked careful enough...


Omg the world must see this pic


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 27, 2009)

Definately a quality pic that is well worthy of being shown off in any canabis magazine. Its up there with the best of them in my opinion.

I had a look at that thread with the plant that cant make up its mind lol. Did he graft that lower veg growth on there or something?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Ooohh!!! thanks!!! 

As for the veg/flower plant... dude told me he had her flowering when daylight increased to 14 hours... so the small branches at the bottom just started vegging...

He's gonna chop the main cola when the time comes, and let the rest flower when she's ready...

Funny eh?!


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 27, 2009)

Very wierd and Ive never seen that before. Although I always chop off all those lower branches so it could never happen to me lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Also, since you are indoors, you do not get any fluctuation in photoperiod...

Pretty sure that's what did it...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 27, 2009)

nice buds gypsy!! but wheres the promised C99???


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

no shit...

Gimme a minute or two... or 3 ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> nice buds gypsy!! but wheres the promised C99???


Here's CINDY!!! 

not bad for about 4 weeks... eh?!? 


































































SOooooo....

What do YOU think?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

She's fruity as hell too....


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 27, 2009)

cindy looks so damn beautiful...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Dude...

I took a little sampler...

I have never tasted ANYTHING like this...

Fruity is an understatement... 

I guess there is something to pure bred strains...... I'm so dumb...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 27, 2009)

C99 is supose to be a very nice plant from what I hear and yours is lookin the goods. Planet Skunk were giving away 10 free C99 seeds with any purchase not so long ago but unfortunately I wasnt in the market for any seeds otherwise I would have jumped on them.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

God! I can only imagine what you could do with her...

And so fast too...

Makes me think I'd love to see you make a "Crumb sized" girl out of Cindy...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Here's CINDY!!!
> 
> not bad for about 4 weeks... eh?!?
> 
> ...


Man.. I want c99 so bad... I already gave up on F1 seeds, doubt I'll even find F4s or F6s.

All I can seem to find are c99 crosses. :/

Do you have the pinapple pheno?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

She's got pineapple and fruit punch mixed in a nauseating stench...

In a good way of course.. but damn that thing is fruity...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> She's got pineapple and fruit punch mixed in a nauseating stench...
> 
> In a good way of course.. but damn that thing is fruity...


Is this the first time you have flowered her?

C99 is a strain that has the blessing of the ganja gods...

It is one of the very best indoor sativa strains to grow...

I smoked some cindy a few years ago, and my buddy that had it got pulled over by the cops when he was blowin down in his car.

But damn cindy is one of those crazy highs thats so clean.. it takes you to like.. another level.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

First time.. but I can tell she's something special...

And I had never even heard of her before.... learned about it here, after she was already in flower...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

WOW! You are so lucky omg...

Cindy isn't just special, it is a fucking legendary strain.

I would do almost anything for a cindy cut, I doubt ill ever find anyone willing to give me one though.

Maybe someday...


----------



## MediMary (Jun 27, 2009)

really nice looking pictures gypsy, cheers for them great bud porn shots = )


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> WOW! You are so lucky omg...


Maybe it's Karma...



MediMary said:


> really nice looking pictures gypsy, cheers for them great bud porn shots = )


Cheers MM... 

How are doing?

Which picture is your favorite? and why?


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Maybe it's Karma...


No way man, a discontinued bros grimm strain ending up in the hands of someone in a state disconnected from the rest of the US all isolated without easy transport to preserve the strain...

Sounds like doomsday to me.. 


You are just really lucky that you got your hands on it, not that many people do and its becoming more and more rare, most of the preservation projects I have been reading about have fallen through (with original F1 brothers grimm seed stock).

If I ever get a cindy cut I am going to try to spread it to as many people as I can.

Going to try to self some seeds too.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Maybe it's Karma...





lurkmaster said:


> No way man...
> 
> Sounds like doomsday to me...
> 
> You are just really lucky...


Hahahaha!!!

What can I say?

You must know better...

Guess I'm lucky after all...

But I still got the girl...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

and clones work just fine for me...

I have no desire to have seeds in my flower room...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

I always love to think karma is behind all of the good stuff that happens... but how about the bad stuff? you don't bring karma into that do ya? 

If by some freak accident your moms and clones died you could still grow another mom if you had seeds.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> I always love to think karma is behind all of the good stuff that happens... but how about the bad stuff? you don't bring karma into that do ya?


Uh... yeah!

And as for it being a negative thing...

It must be a negative in your mind, cause *I'M REALLY HAPPY about it*, and so are a few of my friends...

So... what's negative about it?



> If by some freak accident your moms and clones died you could still grow her if you had seeds.


Nah... no seeds for me...

I'll just go back to the old hippie and get more clones if I need to...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

No man I'm not saying its bad that you have it lol. More power to you.


I was just saying I dont think karma was behind you getting it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> ...a discontinued bros grimm strain ending up in the hands of someone in a state disconnected from the rest of the US all isolated without easy transport to preserve the strain...
> 
> Sounds like doomsday to me..


Funny though, cause the old hippie still has her after all these years in isolation...

And how exactly does easy transport help preserve a strain?


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you have pictures of just cindy in various stages of growth? I would find pics in your thread on my own but 76 pages is alot to sort through...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> No man I'm not saying its bad that you have it lol. More power to you.
> 
> 
> I was just saying I dont think karma was behind you getting it.


ok.. I'll respect your opinion...

You don't think so... 

I can live with that...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Funny though, cause the old hippie still has her after all these years in isolation...
> 
> And how exactly does easy transport help preserve a strain?


How is the rest of the world going to get cindy 99 when the only people who have it are in alaska?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Maybe that's why it's rare...

Cause it's hard to get...

Maybe you need to be a really good boy for a really long time... then Santa will bring you a gift...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Do you have pictures of just cindy in various stages of growth? I would find pics in your thread on my own but 76 pages is alot to sort through...


She's in my grow...

But only for the last 4 weeks... should not be too hard to find... try page 52...

Yeah page 52... has her at 2 weeks...

Here, I'll spare youthe trouble..


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 27, 2009)

Thats a nice looking plant there Gypsy. Hows the smoke on C99?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Just had a little taster...

I have never tasted anything like this before in my life...

So darn fruity...

And I thought my Juicy Fruit was tasty... pfff....

The JF is frosty though...

Sorry guys.. I'm still in love with his picture...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Maybe that's why it's rare...
> 
> Cause it's hard to get...
> 
> Maybe you need to be a really good boy for a really long time... then Santa will bring you a gift...


He keeps sending me male parts on all my non-feminized grows... 

If I wanted to make a 36 hour round trip drive I could get cindy clones, but its not worth THAT much to me right now.

Maybe once I get my new grow room set up and going.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Just thought I'd group the latest pics into one post... 



GypsyBush said:


> Here's some of tonight's workload...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GypsyBush said:


> So here they are all ready for the drying rack...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GypsyBush said:


> Here's CINDY!!!
> 
> not bad for about 4 weeks... eh?!?
> 
> ...





GypsyBush said:


> God! I can only imagine what you could do with her...





GypsyBush said:


> Sorry guys.. I'm still in love with his picture...


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 27, 2009)

Gypsy what kind of camera are you using to get those shots? Im buying a camera next month and I need something that can do macro like yours.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

I just us a regular olympus point and shoot...

light makes a shot... not the camera... but a good one helps adjust everything... 

I use this kind...

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=olympus+1030&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=3283143447&ref=pd_sl_5ngvs59wfc_e


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 27, 2009)

I cant seem to get any close up shots of my plants. Heres the best my camera will do. First 2 are whiteberry last 2 are cheese.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Gypsy what kind of camera are you using to get those shots? Im buying a camera next month and I need something that can do macro like yours.


Just check and compare the specs.


You are going to want a camera with the closest macro focus range, thats the only thing you should really be concerned with.

check out

http://dpreview.com http://dcresource.com or http://steves-digicams.com/

great sites for digital camera info

Steves digi cams and dcresource have macro test shots of uniform objects so you can compare the relative quality in full res.


I would suggest a camera with the largest sensor size if you want the highest quality trichome shots.

All of the detail is going to come out of the sensor, bigger sensor more detail. Smaller sensor will give you grainier shots regardless of iso setting.


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes, I set it to the flower setting so Im assuming thats it. Its 5.1 mp.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Yes, I set it to the flower setting so Im assuming thats it. Its 5.1 mp.


It might be the fact that you are using flash that the camera is not able to focus any closer.

If you turn the flash off it will not be restricted by flash range.

You should try taking pictures with the flash off in your grow room.

Don't need the flash when you have a shitload of light in the grow room.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

I use the flash, or some other kind of light all the time...

HPS SUCKS for photos...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> HPS SUCKS for photos...


Sounds like you just don't know how to properly adjust your white balance


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

My camera does not have a way to adjust or trick the WB... all the settings are automatic and none match the HPS light...

Ever try taking film pics of an HPS...???  

The spectrum is just not a good light for photography... 

But hey... you obviously know better...

One day I hope my pics look as good as yours... my buds too...

I'm such a crappy grower/photographer...

But at least I know what I am... 

I live in my own little world... but it's ok... everyone knows me here...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> My camera does not have a way to adjust or trick the WB... all the settings are automatic and none match the HPS light...
> 
> Ever try taking film pics of an HPS...???
> 
> ...


Well first off, I never said you can't grow... I'm not out to get you like the boogie man is.. I'm posting in your thread after all... 

That sucks that your camera don't have any WB settings that match up to the HPS.

Sometimes I forget most people have point and shoots. I can do color temps on the kelvin scale in 100k increments, its so easy to match up my white balance to my flowering room with 2700K cfls. 

I've been pretty avid into photography for a while and I've got ~ $3000 invested in the dslr equipment I'm using right now. Favorite lens is my f2.8 fisheye...

I'd like to add, my camera doesn't even have a flash, and I doubt I will ever buy one... ;p


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Like I said.. you know better than I do...

I never said you said it... I said it.. and I am say it again...

I appreciate you LM... even if make the hairs on my back stand up on occasion...

I respect you, your grow and your ideas...

You are always welcome here... 

But you know that I hate sugar coating shit...

And so...

That's a pretty good little point and shoot... it's even water proof to 30 feet on it's own... 

Good for when I drop it in the res...


----------



## MediMary (Jun 27, 2009)

well gypsy all them pics are pretty bomb, hard to pick a fav, but I love the pics of cindy, she looks soooooooo good, and damn for only 4 weeks. I cant wait to see what she is going to finish like
I like the close up shots a lot. I like tricomb forests


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 27, 2009)

Here I was just messing around with the camera and took these. I figured out how to use the zoom but I want to try taking shots without the flash as well. It isnt my camera so Im not quite sure how it works.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Here I was just messing around with the camera and took these. I figured out how to use the zoom but I want to try taking shots without the flash as well. It isnt my camera so Im not quite sure how it works.


Wow, nice man those look way better.

You are going to have to change the white balance setting to see if your camera has some kind of pre-set rating that matches close-ish with HPS when you take pics under the light. (That probably sounded like a bunch of technical jargon, sorry)







can't ask for much better than that for a point and shoot though..

is that white berry?


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes, whiteberry about a week from done. I'll see what I can do about the white balance. Then take some new photos tomorrow.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

Well Gypsy I've been browsing around a little, reading many threads by some reallyreally talented growers. Dewey's setup is beautiful, Blaze gets more bud out of one plant than I ever would have thought possible, and Heath... ah, Heath. OMG, I just dont know what to say about some of the things he's doing. Fucking amazing is an understatement by far. And I havent even read Al B. yet! 

In short, I am overwhelmed. I don't know what kind of setup I want to run now... not a clue.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

OK...

seems like you want me to say something about it... I hope you're ready for it...

I'll use this picture for an example...








The FIRST THING that *SCREAMS *at me is the hair...

Hair is a big nono in bud porn... a big nono I have been guilty of plenty of times... but still a nono...

The second thing I can say about it is that you were too close to your subject (if in fact you were trying to get a shot of the top of the bud, as I am ASSuMEing...)

If you had backed up just a little bit, you would have moved your focus point from where it sits now, and bring the subject into focus...

Focusing is relative to distance...

Not all of most macro shots are in focus...

So you need to learn how to place your focus point in a place where YOU want it... but also in a way that it will focus...

After you get what you think might be an OK shot.. with a decent area in sharp focus...

Open it with an image editing software... or even do one of them screen grab things...

And basically zoom in as much as you can with the computer... and crop it.. or snap a digital picture of it with your computer...

I'm so ignorant... I don't know what it's called...

But I think you get what I mean...

Zoom in and snap a shot of that zoomed in image...

I'll give you an example of that... I love this picture...

See any similarities???


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> In short, I am overwhelmed. I don't know what kind of setup I want to run now... not a clue.


Well...

I can give you two clues...

The first is my opinion...

I believe you are a PRIME CANDIDATE FOR A COMPLETE HOLD ON YOUR PROJECT...

Just until you figure out EXACTLY what YOU want to do...

Buy the last res you will ever buy...

Buy the last light you will ever buy...

But for that.. you GOTTA KNOW WHAT YOU WANT...

So for your wallet's sake I hope you hold off until you "feel" the light come on upstairs...

My second clue is a thread...

One I have read and reread many times and I believe EVERYONE SHOULD!!!

Here.. let me quit boring you with all the advice I shouldn't give, but my ego can't refuse...

I give you my Master.. in his own words...

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/12071-noobs-if-you-fail-plan.html



Al B. Fuct said:


> Far, FAR too many noobs decide to grow weed, plant seeds and then go build the grow op. As a bit of an afterthought, these same noobs will then skim over a grow guide and have some coarse idea of how cannabis grows, perhaps have a vague idea of what a plant in veg and flower might be.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> I've been pretty avid into photography for a while and I've got ~ $3000 invested in the dslr equipment I'm using right now. Favorite lens is my f2.8 fisheye...
> 
> I'd like to add, my camera doesn't even have a flash, and I doubt I will ever buy one... ;p


I worked with a professor dude that had a sweet set up...

Same as you no flash allowed...

His small camera was a Hasslblad...

The big one... the one I got to CARRY! .. the negatives were 11"x14" glass sheets with B&W emulsion on it...

But the pictures of the Grand Canyon he took were magical...

Never did see the professor dude again though...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Here is another worthy post from Mr. Fuct...

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html




> Al B. Fuct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Always funny... especially when you think you fucked up...lol...

*How not to grow dope


*


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Some more Fuct worthy shit...

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/94811-al-b-faqt.html



> CALIGIRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Al B. Fuct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

Well I guess I _have_ read some Al B.... definitely read the Noobs: If you plan to fail... plan to fail! before, and I just read it again.

I'm definitely a candidate for putting the whole op on hold. It is on hold, has been, and will be for some time. Gathering info, compiling a shopping list, going slow...

Appreciate the posts and links man.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

If anyone of you guys picks up 10% of the knowledge I picked up from his threads.. right there it makes it all worth it...

It is such a good system... not the only one...

BUT IT WORKS... FIRST TIME....

You've read my sig.. I'm sure...


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2009)

You sir are my hero 
What type of lighting do you need to take shots like that?
I have to take close ups like that, even though my plants will never be that covered in trichs. Its okay to dream though


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> You sir are my hero
> What type of lighting do you need to take shots like that?
> I have to take close ups like that, even though my plants will never be that covered in trichs. Its okay to dream though


Hahahaha!!!

Tom! You know that's just a fluke... I can't do that every time... I'm not consistent enough... yet!

That shot was taken under the one CFL in the living room and the camera's flash...

I use a little LED light a lot of times instead of the flash too...

You just gotta play around with the camera settings,etc... you'll get it...

Hell, if I can do it... ...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautifull man. LOL just checking in. 
Peace.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, nothing but props for AL and all the information he has shared.
I think his "how not to grow dope" thread should be required reading for anyone wanting to start a marijuana garden.
I don't use his system exactly (I hate rockwool.) but I've definitely modeled my grow pretty closely after his, and without his no-nonsense approach to growing (keep it simple stupid) and all of his informational threads, I'd probably still be a pure dirt head just out of fear.
It won't be long before I'm only using soil for tomatos.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

one of those songs I never get tired of hearing...

[youtube]y6tKMjOdr8E[/youtube]


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Gypsy... your setup based on Fuct's "Harvest every 2 weeks" thread?

I got overwhelmed earlier, checking out too many different growing methods at once, most of them the expert-level huge-yielding type. Got my feet back on the ground now (I think). 

The 600W Digi HID we talked about will be the lighting, found a really nice grow tent (finally... lots of crap out there) thats perfect for my dimensions, inline fan and ducting for exhaust, timers, yada yada so on and so forth. All the essentials, calculated for my grow space and conditions, are pretty much accounted for. Probably go a round with it and then maybe add co2 depending on how things are looking. I'm just trying to decide what kind of hydro/aero setup to go with, and thats the hard part for me.

BTW, if you find a minute to look, what do you think of this? Price seems fair if it really does everything its supposed to do.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> one of those songs I never get tired of hearing...


Are you a Pandora user?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm partial to ebb/flow cause of simplicity...

and that meter seems fine...

I paid $160 for mine... no EC & no temp.. just pH and PPM...

When I buy another one I will buy the same model I have... but I see no reason why that one wouldn't work just fine...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

I have NOT opened Pandora's box....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL Gypsie Can gypsies really tell fortunes or what man? Ive always wondered about that.Im Irish and its true we drink alot and sometimes turn into leprechauns lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Yeah, nothing but props for AL and all the information he has shared....
> It won't be long before I'm only using soil for tomatos.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> LOL Gypsie Can gypsies really tell fortunes or what man? Ive always wondered about that.Im Irish and its true we drink alot and sometimes turn into leprechauns lol.


It's not as easy or as simple as getting drunk, but in short .. yes... but it's an ability mostly kept within the "womenfolk"... where there are secrets few men have made out with...

Oh Brother...

Fucking Gypsies...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 28, 2009)

lol leprechauns and gypsies are now my company on Saturday nights


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> lol leprechauns and gypsies are now my company on Saturday nights


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 28, 2009)

That is awesome... would make a killer tattoo.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

you are not authorized...


But yes it did.... I mean would...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 28, 2009)

fucking gypsies


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> you are not authorized...
> 
> 
> But yes it did.... I mean would...


Lol you crack me up man


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I can't imagine any of you guys wanting Old Gypsy Curses flying around ...

Especially harsh when you fuck with the Queen...

So I'm just letting you know... zombie girl=bad tattoo...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

...


Here's a bud growing right into the glass... 

Kinda squished.. but ZERO heat issues... even TOUCHING the glass...











how about an update on the https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/189923-diy-hydro-thingy-4.html#post2666216



Here we go...

Now that I look at it.. it seems to be going very slow...

But... there is no actual light dedicated to any of these plants...

So I guess I can't complain of free bud...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Some shots from today's batch...

She's almost black... amazing what happens when you let them go a bit longer than ... not long enough...







Then on these next shots I have a pretty dumb *question for you guys that have actually grown some shit before...* no guesses please...

A buddy of mine insistes he sees hermies in my op...

I think what he sees are empty seed pods.. the ones that were never germinated, cause there's no males around...

What do you think of the little banana/peanut looking little thing there...


























I'm looking for PROOF guys...

I'm NOT GONNA take your word for it...

I am arguing with someone that has DECADES more hands on experience than I do, but I still think he's wrong...

WHO'S GOT SOME PROOF...???

Oh and here's the ever flowing drying rack...  3 minutes ago...

running kinda low...

Better do something about that...







Cheers Guys...


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

I have had those banana looking things on my plants before too. They look so weird because they are def different from a regular pollen sack. When I had that they did not produce pollen. I remember reading somewhere that plants can go hermie but not pollinate themselves. I looked online but I couldn't find anything. Do you see any seeds forming? Do you think the plant is just forcing hermie on itself as a defense because you are waiting longer to harvest it? I'm going to continue looking for info on this


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

That would be a male banana. Non genetic hermi. Feel free to harvest those sacs and make some fem cindy seeds...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

I am not sure.. hence the question...

But I believe it has NOTHING to do with hermies...

That does not look like any male flower I have ever seen...

TO ME... It looks like the empty seed shells that never got pollinated ...

And since there's nothing in it... it just gets squeezed into that shape...

They come out where the seeds would... and look like undeveloped seeds to me...

I'm looking for hard facts... I am arguing this with someone I have no business questioning... but he's got no proof either....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> That would be a male banana. Non genetic hermi. Feel free to harvest those sacs and make some fem cindy seeds...


What is a male banana?

Can you reference this info to anything ever published?

Is a male banana even a plant part???


----------



## andyman (Jun 28, 2009)

how's come the pics on the first few pages are gone?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

andyman said:


> how's come the pics on the first few pages are gone?


Paranoia freak out Bro!!!

Sorry.. they start again on page 9...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> What is a male banana?
> 
> Can you reference this info to anything ever published?
> 
> Is a male banana even a plant part???


Yea, I have had personal experience with this.

Friends plant went hermi from light poisoning.

He had 5-6 of these ROGUE MALE buds NOT MALE PARTS fucking BUDS full of BANANAS on his stem and they started to pollinate his whole crop without him even knowing.

On the buds adjacent to the 'banana buds' there were new seeds forming, swelled up calyx's full of immature seeds.

We found the seeds forming about 3-4 days from when we think she herm'd and chopped her early so they wouldnt get hard and mature even more.

If you check an article soma has written on making feminized seeds using rodelization (ill find it if you can't) he talks about using these male bananas to make feminized seeds in a natural stress free way without fucking with the genetics using in-organic shit.




I have done a handful of seed runs, you don't just get 'empty' seed pods with shit in them, if they swell up its because they have been pollinated, they swell up and are soft little bud-candies right after they get pollinated (2-3 days) and you can just squish the buds they will be full of fluid and probably some immature seed embryo, little white worm looking thing (what I assume is the taproot)


edit:
here is the article

http://hightimes.com/grow/soma/622


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Yea, I have had personal experience with this.


With having proof to an answer? GREAT!

I'm looking fwd to this...

I have been trying to figure this one out for a long time...

Not even FDD's info was helpful to me...

It seems NO ONE has any proof.. it's all hear say to me...

But I bet you're gonne be the one to shut me up... WITH THE PROOF...



> Friends plant went hermi from light poisoning.


OK, but I am not sure what this has to do with my grow...

My room is "Pitch Black"..



> He had 5-6 of these ROGUE MALE buds NOT MALE PARTS fucking BUDS full of BANANAS on his stem and they started to pollinate his whole crop without him even knowing.


Again.. how does this relate to my question?



> On the buds adjacent to the 'banana buds' there were new seeds forming, swelled up calyx's full of immature seeds.


I realize a male flower will pollinate a female...

I just never seen a male flower that looks like that... ever...



> We found the seeds forming about 3-4 days in and chopped her early so they wouldnt get hard and mature even more.


Yeah.. anytime you pollinate a female, it will try and make seeds...



> If you check an article soma has written on making feminized seeds using rodelization (ill find it if you can't) he talks about using these male bananas to make feminized seeds in a natural stress free way without fucking with the genetics using in-organic shit.


I did... a bunch more of hear say...

I see no proof ANYWHERE that the "bananas" are flowers at all....

I am not saying thay are not...

I am saying I DO NOT KNOW AND I WANT PROOF...

Sorry LM...

You did not answer my question or offered me any proof...

I'm still in the same place... looking for proof... 




> I have done a handful of seed runs, you don't just get 'empty' seed pods with shit in them,


Do you understand EMPTY...?

That means there is no shit in them... empty...



> if they swell up its because they have been pollinated,


Well.. you are right again...

But mine did not swell at all.. didn't you see the pics...



> they swell up and are soft little bud-candies right after they get pollinated (2-3 days) and you can just squish the buds they will be full of fluid and probably some immature seed embryo, little white worm looking thing (what I assume is the taproot)


Not talking about the same thing again... no fluid.. no nothing ...

just an EMPTY shell is what I see...

But I do not believe even myself...

I WANT PROOF...

No proof is the same as I don't know on this one, for me anyways...

I have read a lot of posts on "bananas".. but zero with proven fact..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Fritz for the Freaks...

Part 1 of 9

[youtube]72Rn1G7235Y[/youtube]


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know what kind of other proof you want...

I have seen a male banana in person on a plant that went hermi. Those bananas on his plant made seeds.

You have some of those exact same bananas on your plant.


Just because you don't have full on seeds yet doesn't mean your plants haven't been pollinated....


You can beat around the bush a bunch or just accept it.

Some plants are more PREDISPOSED to herm than others just via genetics, looks like thats what the case is to me.


You should inspect your plants a little bit closer and see if there are any more.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> I don't know what kind of other proof you want...


The kind that leaves no doubt and takes NO ONES word for it... you know the kind of proof that proves shit...

Not any OTHER kind...



> I have seen a male banana in person on a plant that went hermi. Those bananas on his plant made seeds.


So a hermie you saw had the bananas... I can believe that... but that does not prove to me that they are male flowers... not at all...



> You have some of those exact same bananas on your plant.


Sooo... what does that prove?




> Just because you don't have full on seeds yet doesn't mean your plants haven't been pollinated....


According to what you say, I have no seeds... at all...

You have repeatedly told me what I showed on those pics are male reproductive parts...




> You can beat around the bush a bunch or just accept it.


The only thing I am about to accept is that you have no proof...



> Some plants are more PREDISPOSED to herm than others just via genetics, looks like thats what the case is to me.


You still have not proved to me that the bananas have anything to do with hermies...

I still think they are duds/empty/unpollinated/would be seeds if there were male parts around...

But just like you, all I have is what I am saying... no proof...

Oh..

And I was reading that you have a black strain too?!?!

That is sooo cool!!!

So if you have all these dank strains... shit your own crosses... why the mexican brick shit?




> You should inspect your plants a little bit closer and see if there are any more.


I think it's so funny that I get lessons from you on how to care for my grow...

I am so lucky to have such caring friends...



> Gather all that you can (keep different plants pollen separate) and give those pollen sacs a good crumble-up and see if you have any pollen on your hands afterwards, then you know its an active male part. If theres no pollen you've got dude parts shooting blanks.


Yeah theat was the whole EMPTY part...

They're all empty/duds...

But I still have no proof of what they are...



> Best way to get to the bottom of this.


What?!?! Where?!?!?!

You found a prove-able fact somewhere???


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Let me just re-iterate...

I don;t care that my plants went hermi or not... that is not what this is about...

I am looking for proof that the bananas are or not male reproductive parts...

Some say yes.. some say no... but NO ONE has proof that proves anything.. just their word...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Yo man I'm only trying to help and share my personal experiences...

I linked you high times.com article on male banana phenomenon written by a huge name in the seed industry, soma.

You are unsure if your plant is hermi or not...

I have seen a hermi plant growing those very parts that you have posted in your picture.

NOT MALE parts, only bananas coming from the buds.


If you read that article I think it will make it easier to visualize.


I know its hard to accept the fact because you don't know what caused it. Me and my buddy wracked out brains for a solid day trying to figure out what it was.

And you know what did it?

Taking pictures of the plant when it was alseep.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Gypsy

Here's a pic of something similar to what your discussing I found on my power skunk a few days ago.
They are really weird little things.
They are mutant male flowers or mutant calyxes.
Mine didn't contain any pollen and none others were found on the plant.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Yo man I'm only trying to help and share my personal experiences...


And I am trying to find a prove-able fact

I


> linked you high times.com article on male banana phenomenon written by a huge name in the seed industry, soma.


Never heard of him...

And he's got no pictures of his bananas, so I can see if it is the same thing...


> You are unsure if your plant is hermi or not...


You don;t get it...

I don;t care if it's hermie or not... they got chopped because it was time to chop...

I am not in a panick or in denial...

I could care less if 4 out of 300 plants have a seed in them...

I just want to find the PROVE-ABLE fact...



> I have seen a hermi plant growing those very parts that you have posted in your picture.


I bet theyhad other parts in common too didn't they...?



> NOT MALE parts, only bananas coming from the buds.


Well... even your dude says that "A male banana is a very slight male flower on a female marijuana plant..."

With the dictionary defining "slight" as:

*slight* (_comparative_: *slighter*, _superlative_: *slightest*)


Small, weak, or gentle; not decidedly marked; not forcible; inconsiderable; unimportant; insignificant; not severe. _a *slight* (i.e., feeble) effort__a *slight* (i.e., not deep) impression__a *slight* (i.e., not convincing) argument__a *slight* (i.e., not thorough) examination__a *slight* (i.e., not severe) pain_
Not stout or heavy; slender.
_a *slight* but graceful woman_
Foolish; silly; weak in intellect.





> I know its hard to accept the fact because you don't know what caused it. Me and my buddy wracked out brains for a solid day trying to figure out what it was.


Again.. you are not with me...

I care not if they are hermie... my pride is not hurt if they are...

Hell I fuck up so much they prolly are...

But I still don;t give a shit.. 

That is not why I posted the question...

That is not the topic of this discussion...

I want to find proof that these "bananas" are or are not in fact MALE REPRODUCTIVE PARTS... or not...



> And you know what did it?


Try me...



> Taking pictures of the plant when it was alseep.


Is that a fact too???

Cause I have a pitch black room that does not get violated...

No red led from anything... no door opening...

Dude.. you really are something...

You presume to tell me what goes on in my house...

Sorry bro but that is just pathetic.. 

How could you possibly come up wit that???

How could you POSSIBLY CLAIM TO KNOW????

I am beginning to thing that you have a lot of experience reading the computer and some growing mexican bagseed under cfls...

But I'd love to be proven wrong...

I'll call your bluff...

let's see some of your work...

Feel free to post it right here and shut me up with your vast collection...

I'll wait...

Sorry if I am being rude...

But I am getting tired of ping ponging with you when I disagree with 90% of what you say and you never have any proof...

You just know everything and have everything... except the c99

I still love you dude... but I am beginning to think you have a lot more hot air than I gave you credit for...

...

There...

I'm totally exposed and at risk of being a total asshole...

Shut me up with your *work*.... you know.. your buds... that YOU grow..:lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Mammath!

Thanks for posting that pic...

Yeah .. I am just wondering what the real deal is..

I mean.. if I go by what I see with my eyes...under a magnifying glass... I'd swear they are empty seed shells that just never got filled... and the plant matured enough to start squeezing them out...

But I got no proof of that either...

and I think I am more inclined to accept male flower than mutant calyx, but they are all equally true without proof...

Hope I didn't ruin your day with my rant there...

I'm just cranky... my leg hurts... I haven't slept in over 48 hours...

So I'm kinda pissy...

Anyways...

Thanks for dropping by Bro...

I appreciate the input...





Mammath said:


> Hey Gypsy
> 
> Here's a pic of something similar to what your discussing I found on my power skunk a few days ago.
> They are really weird little things.
> ...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Dude.. soma seeds...

http://www.somaseeds.nl/

He is a very reputable dutch breeder.



I totally understand where you are coming from and I would probably react the same way if I was you so, I can't really get on you for that.


I never said YOURS was caused by taking pics, I said my friends was.

We literally went ground up trying to figure out what it could have been from, and the fact that not all the plants exhibited the same traits, and the only plausible answer could have been that the ONE and ONLY time he took pictures of them was about 4-5 hours into the darkness cycle, when he opened the flowering room the veg room was open too so it got some direct exposure, and that is what we have concluded the cause for his male bananas were. I didn't share these details because I felt they were irrelevant.


I don't post grow journals and pics of all of my 'grows' 

See that cola in my userpic? male banana plant.


You are never going to find some 'ULTIMATE SOURCE' that will tell you if its a male flower or not, you can't just look it up in a textbook, thats how so much stuff about growing MJ is, you have to just believe the stuff that makes perfect logical sense, despite the fact that you might not have empirical evidence.

Its all about what you TRUST as a reputable information source that will give you 'answers'.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

So many people out there don't understand the true awesomeness of brick weed for getting STABLE landrace genetics... for pretty much free, and a free smoke test on top of that..

I want close to a pure sativa... thats exactly what the growers are growing in mexico! HUGE sativa plants on a FUCKING HUGE scale.

So many bomb ass strains owe their heritage to mexico, I don't really want to argue about it, if you don't see the power of mexican genetics thats your own loss, and you don't see them the same way I do because you aren't interested in breeding...


You don't hear me bragging about my sensi silver haze or strawberry cough seeds do you? No because everyone can get those.


Mexican genetics aren't readily available to everyone, people need to embrace the sativa, not the indica.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Dude.. soma seeds...
> 
> http://www.somaseeds.nl/
> 
> He is a very reputable dutch breeder.


Still just a dude with an opinion in my book...

Might be an educated opinion, but until I get proof, My question stands...

I am not taking this one on anyone's reputation...

I am looking for proof...




> I totally understand where you are coming from and I would probably react the same way if I was you so, I can't really get on you for that.


We are sooo alike...



> I never said YOURS was caused by taking pics, I said my friends was.


Sorry my bad.. the way I read it... anyways.. that's why I said what I said...

My fault...



> We literally went ground up trying to figure out what it could have been from, and the fact that not all the plants exhibited the same traits, and the only plausible answer could have been that *the ONE and ONLY time he took pictures of them was about 4-5 hours into the darkness cycle, when he opened the flowering room the veg room was open too so it got some direct exposure, and that is what we have concluded the cause for his male bananas were.*


So lightning or moonshine would cause *all* the plants in a field to go hermie???

Wait.. wouldn't that make *ALL* outdoor plants hermie???



> I don't post grow journals and pics of all of my 'grows'


Not all.. just any...



> See that cola in my userpic? male banana plant.


All that you told me you have done, crossed, bred, grown...

And the best you can do is a 2" pic???

That's ok... I guess we can't show what we don;t have...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> So many people out there don't understand the true awesomeness of brick weed for getting STABLE landrace genetics... for pretty much free, and a free smoke test on top of that..
> 
> I want close to a pure sativa... thats exactly what the growers are growing in mexico! HUGE sativa plants on a FUCKING HUGE scale.
> 
> ...


Oh I get it...

I have been around a lot of "south of the border" weed.. lots...

and I agree that some are good...

and that most people turn a blind eye out of snottiness...

But I have not seen any of these masterpieces you claim to have.. not a one...

can you show us what you do?

with out words...

Pictures are worth millions of words...

Here's what I'm saying to you...

here is the weight behind my words...

now hit me back... with anything you've done..


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Still just a dude with an opinion in my book...
> 
> Might be an educated opinion, but until I get proof, My question stands...
> 
> ...


Well, no I was saying the complete opposite only one of the plants herm'd not all of them.

I don't think you know the logic behind light poisoning, you wake the plants up halfway into their sleep cycle not just any light in a time of darkness, its a specific interval you need to hit so the plant freaks out and starts 'emergency plans' aka making male bananas.

I don't make shit up, you want my growing resume, here it is...

Dutch Passion Blueberry
Paradise Seeds White Berry
Big Buhdda Blue Cheese
Thai Super Skunk (female and male)
GHS El Nino
GHS Great White Shark
GHS Big Bang
GHS The Church
Unknown Indica Bagseed (mother for my TSS cross used TSS male)
Unknown bagseed given to me from a friend (12/12 from seed aero)

I have first hand experience with all of these strains.

Now, not all of these plants are housed at my place, some of them are at friends places, and I don't bring my camera with me when my buddy calls me up to smoke and check on the plants. 


I actually found it hilarious that the day after I clear out my ENTIRE folder of grow op pics since I figured I wouldn't ever need them since I posted most of the pics on rollitup (3.4 GB of .ARW files Adobe Raw format), someone is disputing a picture of mine. Just my luck, right?

If you think I'm full of shit and I haven't grown any of these strains, thats fine, thats exactly how it looks.


But it doesn't change the fact that I did.


I might like to talk alot and employ logic and theory into stuff that is wrong somtimes, but I don't just make up bullshit lies about stuff I never did.



edit: gypsy just for you, I will take a picture of that room with those stripes on it next time I go to my buddy's 

what do you want me to hold up for you as a reference object? paper that says hi gypsy?


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 28, 2009)

gypsy... a hermie is usually caused by stress......... the most common being changes in light scheuald.........however that being said...it could be caused by any number of factors or none at all. some genetics misbehave... simple as that. IMO fem.. seeds if from a intersexed true female....( a female stressed to hermie for pollen).... are also much more likely to produce intersexed plants..............


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 28, 2009)

by the way sweet thread bro.........


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Well, no I was saying the complete opposite ...


More words...



> ...but I don't just make up bullshit lies ...


I don't hink you are a liar.. but i do think you may take assumptions as facts sometimes... directly or indirectly...

No one is *always* right dude.. no one... not ALL the time... think on that for a sec...




bonghits4all said:


> gypsy... a hermie is usually caused by stress......... the most common being changes in light scheuald.........however that being said...it could be caused by any number of factors or none at all. some genetics misbehave... simple as that. IMO fem.. seeds if from a intersexed true female....( a female stressed to hermie for pollen).... are also much more likely to produce intersexed plants..............


In my case... if these turn out to be male parts in fact...

I would have to say that the stress was cause by pH fluctuations... as that is the only thing I have had happen out of the ordinary... other than letting them flower a little longer...

I got no qualms .. if they are drag queens.. then at least hey are happy...

I just want to see proof that the bananas I posted are or are not male reproductive parts..

I know... I gotta give it a rest...



bonghits4all said:


> by the way sweet thread bro.........


thanks Bro...

Glad you made it over...

Usually all kinds of BS flying... watch your step...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Just for you GB... here are some not-so-good pics from my phone that I did NOT delete... and yes they aren't that great of pics because they were taken from my cel phone.

I usually cringe at the thought of showcasing these horrible photos to the general public but..

Here is the ugly-looking but amazing smelling indica plant (due to my friends neglect) that I pollinated with my TSS male





and before he started to neglect the plant here is what she looked like..






Here is the 'black leafed' bud I got my seeds from. (probably hard to see from these pics, but I assure you they are there look at the nugs by the lighter you can see the black/purple leaves)






Here are some pics of GHS el nino...


















Bud drying...











Mound of clippings off ONE EL NINO PLANT.








If you can honestly tell me I don't know what I'm doing you are just being straight up ignorant. 

Sorry for the huge picture drop in your thread, but I felt it was necessary.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Fritz for the Freaks...
> 
> Part 1 of 9
> 
> [youtube]72Rn1G7235Y[/youtube]


 man i never knew this existed!!LOL i fuccin luv fritz..just got finished watching all 8..
bravo!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> If you can honestly tell me I don't know what I'm doing you are just being straight up ignorant.
> 
> Sorry for the huge picture drop in your thread, but I felt it was necessary.


If you honestly think that those pics are a visual testimony to your growing abilities then you just don't get it...

I wouldn't keep arguing with G. He is right, you are wrong. Its like quicksand. The more you fight it the deeper you sink and the mess just gets thicker.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> If you honestly think that those pics are a visual testimony to your growing abilities then you just don't get it...
> 
> I wouldn't keep arguing with G. He is right, you are wrong. Its like quicksand. The more you fight it the deeper you sink and the mess just gets thicker.


If you had even read the fucking post you wouldn't have even made that first statement.

THESE ARE NOT SHOWCASE GROWS, I posted pictures to prove that I DO have other grows that I don't document on RIU.

And on top of all that Gypsy was the first person to start the 'photo proof' contest.

Pics don't prove shit, I posted those pictures to show GB that I wasn't lying about all of my undocumented grows.


I'm not wrong about the male flower in his bud. Doesn't matter if it takes 5 years to get to the bottom of it, point is...

Those parts do not grow on normal female plants. They are some form of hermaphroditism caused by stress. Hence why there are no 'FULL ON' male parts like you would see on a GENETIC hermi, only PARTIAL flowers, aka MALE BANANAS, as further described in the SOMA article at HIGHTIMES.COM regarding making female pollen to create feminized seeds.

So jesse, kiss my ass.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir, are out of line.
From some of the "choice" photos of your grow, it is obvious you have alot of learning to do before you start teaching.
There are alot of paper champs around here, folks who are full of information they've read, but have never actually practiced what they are preaching. 
almost all of those buds you have hanging there would have ended up in the trim pile of a more competant, higher volume grower.
Sorry if i'm coming off like a dick, its just something i figured was neccesary.
Looks like one of M Blaze's plants took a shit and thats what came out.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> If you had even read the fucking post you wouldn't have even made that first statement.
> 
> THESE ARE NOT SHOWCASE GROWS, I posted pictures to prove that I DO have other grows that I don't document on RIU.
> 
> ...


You have no idea do you?
Pictures proove everything. 
If you are able to grow plump, happy plants, then you are good at growing dope. If not, well, I guess you've got some work to do.

Book knowledge is in no way the same as practical experience.
Time to get humble son.

Sorry for the thread derailing gypsy.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> You sir, are out of line.
> From some of the "choice" photos of your grow, it is obvious you have alot of learning to do before you start teaching.
> There are alot of paper champs around here, folks who are full of information they've read, but have never actually practiced what they are preaching.
> almost all of those buds you have hanging there would have ended up in the trim pile of a more competant, higher volume grower.
> ...


God, this is exactly why I didn't want to post this pictures lmao.. People need to read.

A) These plants were not under MY care, only under my general supervision, so these really aren't my plants. You want to see my plants? 

B) The size of your grow up has NOTHING TO DO WITH THE QUALITY OF MARIJUANA YOU GROW, Sorry I dont do huge 1000W HPS grows with 6 foot ganja plants.

I care about my ANAL VIRGINITY and do not live in a state that legally allows me to grow mmj.




Lastly, you can kiss my ass too, I don't have to prove shit to you skeptics, go ahead call me a noob, think I don't know what I'm talking about, doesn't change what I know and the stockpile of awesome genetics I have.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> You have no idea do you?
> Pictures proove everything.
> If you are able to grow plump, happy plants, then you are good at growing dope. If not, well, I guess you've got some work to do.
> 
> ...



You want a real pictures?






















Ohh look A POLYLPOID, ever had one in your garden? PROBABLY NOT, bet you didn't even know what a polyploid was.








Look like I'm completely lost and all of my grow techniques failed HORRIBLY! 


I am a MICRO grower, not a commercial grower. I grow for myself, not for the money. I could care less about cash cropping.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 28, 2009)

oh i just love these forums, hhahaha...people arguing 24/7, why can't we just get along and grow?? 


GKN


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> oh i just love these forums, hhahaha...people arguing 24/7, why can't we just get along and grow??
> 
> 
> GKN


Well, when I have people fucking attacking me telling me that I don't know what the fuck I am doing what the hell do you want me to do?


Just sit there and act like a bitch while people insult me?


I AM GOING TO DEFEND MYSELF.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

> A) These plants were not under MY care, only under my general supervision, so these really aren't my plants. You want to see my plants?


Then how are they in any way a testament to your growing skills? Wasn't that the point of posting them?



> B) The size of your grow up has NOTHING TO DO WITH THE QUALITY OF marijuana YOU GROW, Sorry I dont do huge 1000W HPS grows with 6 foot ganja plants.


I couldnt agree more, however the overall health of your plants is a great indicator of the quality of bud you will pull, and yours appear less than spry, if you know what I mean.
I wasn't trying to be a dick, just to make you consider that you might be better served to keep your mouth shut.

I've seen football sized buds grown with cfls and I've grown a couple fat ones under a 400 myself. 








> Lastly, you can kiss my ass too, I don't have to prove shit to you skeptics, go ahead call me a noob, think I don't know what I'm talking about, doesn't change what I know and the stockpile of awesome genetics I have.


You don't have to prove anything to me, which is fortunate, because you really haven't. Except a total lack of self-awareness and growing skill.



Get fucked!

-Zeus




(seriously sorry gypsy, sometimes you just cant resist getting a couple shots in.)


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

Im with GB on this one. Lurkmaster gots lots to still master! Im growing 4-6 inch clones with zero veg time, that weight more then you 2 footer! It takes lots of time and practice and knowledge to pull good bud these days. Im in Cali, it's extremly hard for a new grower to be able to compete with weed off the streets here. High Quality, as good or better then amsterdam! But I am high right now so dont listen to me........


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Then how are they in any way a testament to your growing skills? Wasn't that the point of posting them?


You are so fucking stupid, thats NOT WHY I POSTED THEM.

LEARN TO READ.



lurkmaster said:


> Just for you GB... here are some not-so-good pics from my phone that I did NOT delete... and yes they aren't that great of pics because they were taken from my cel phone.
> 
> I usually cringe at the thought of showcasing these horrible photos to the general public but..


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> You want a real pictures?


See your flowering pistols? There all curled up, bad sign, they should be straight up to the light! Weak bud prediction right here.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

> Just sit there and act like a bitch while people insult me?


You obviously don't need to just sit there to act like a bitch.


Here is a great indicator of quality.





Now, heres what good weed looks like.






And quit acting like your single generation polypoid topped plant is anything but a happy accident, the way you present it, its like you believe that your growing techniques, and not natural mutation were the cause of it.

Micro-grow or not, you're still a major asshole.

This is getting fun.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Im with GB on this one. Lurkmaster gots lots to still master! Im growing 4-6 inch clones with zero veg time, that weight more then you 2 footer! It takes lots of time and practice and knowledge to pull good bud these days. Im in Cali, it's extremly hard for a new grower to be able to compete with weed off the streets here. High Quality, as good or better then amsterdam! But I am high right now so dont listen to me........


Cool, I guarantee you I can grow a bigger clone than you with zero veg time given the same equipment and grow space.

You want to know how I am so certain of this?

Because I am just going to grow a pure sativa, and it would swamp the fuck out of any indica hybrid without any veg time.


You want to know why? Because sativas veg in 12/12.

Why are sativa flowering periods longer??? HMMMMMMM??? Why do pure sativas get really out of control in flower? HMMMMMMMM?


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Here is a great indicator of quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You fucktard, that blue cheese plant I posted a pic of is only 3 weeks into flower, your bud is fully matured.

I'm done with your bullshit.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah i agree, major asshole here, i just wish he'd leave so gypsy can have his thread back!! haha, he's gonna love this, when he checks up on it, there will be pages and pages of BULLSHIT....i'm sooooo ripped right now, it's wonderful...happy sunday dudes


GKN


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah i agree, major asshole here, i just wish he'd leave so gypsy can have his thread back!! haha, he's gonna love this, when he checks up on it, there will be pages and pages of BULLSHIT....i'm sooooo ripped right now, it's wonderful...happy sunday dudes
> 
> 
> GKN


Dude, fuck you guys.

You can't provoke someone and pin them in a corner, then tell them they don't know shit and not expect them to do something about it.

GB and I argue alot but we are still buds, just because we disagree on alot of shit doesn't mean we hate eachother.

We are both stubborn, argumentative people who don't like accepting other peoples answers or beliefs if they aren't the same as theirs.


All I fucking do is try to help people here and I can't help but get my panties in a wad when people are treating me like shit.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

no gypsy isn't going to love this... he's all about "positive vibrations" till he started a shit throwing contest at Lurk... WHY ARE WE FIGHTING?!?! haha we're all pot growers, we grow a herb that gets you high, and peaceful and relaxed... everyone remember what we are here for!! We're here to learn, share and support. that is the quintessential goal of RIU, for us to share our techniques and methods, etc. Not sit around and brag about how badass we are at growing. you want to brag about your grow, charge the snot nosed kid down the street 20$ extra per gram, and tell him all about your bold new zero-veg technique... honestly who gives a fuck?! we all grow pot, and we all grow it differently... weed is weed... it gets you high. really... who gives a fuck?!

 im out!


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> You fucktard, that blue cheese plant I posted a pic of is only 3 weeks into flower, your bud is fully matured.
> 
> I'm done with your bullshit.


^^^^^^^^I too am questioning your skills man... That plant is not fully matured. If you are harvesting a plant looking like that than you need to read up. That plant is covered in white pistils which means that there is no way that the trichs are amber


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Cool, I guarantee you I can grow a bigger clone than you with zero veg time given the same equipment and grow space.
> 
> You want to know how I am so certain of this?
> 
> ...


What is your point?

are you serious with this bush league stuff?

Sativas have a long flowering period because they originate from tropical and equatorial regions that have loooong growing seasons.

How come your plants look like this?





and my pure sativas look like this (12/12 from clones of course)








> You fucktard, that blue cheese plant I posted a pic of is only 3 weeks into flower, your bud is fully matured.


Further proof you have no fucking clue what you are talking about. My 'fully matured" bud is at day 31 of flower with about 30-40 more days left. 

Maybe thats why your yields are so small? Harvesting halfway through flowering?

Mature bud looks something like this. Just so there is no confusion.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> ^^^^^^^^I too am questioning your skills man... That plant is not fully matured. If you are harvesting a plant looking like that than you need to read up. That plant is covered in white pistils which means that there is no way that the trichs are amber


I didn't harvest it rofl thats a picture of a growing plant 3 weeks into flower.

Where are you people getting these ideas... holy shit.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Dude, fuck you guys.
> 
> You can't provoke someone and pin them in a corner, then tell them they don't know shit and not expect them to do something about it.
> 
> ...


i'm just high as hell bro, fucking around... i didn't read through all that crap...i just hate all the bickering, like a bunch of schoolgirls! let's get back on track, ya know, what this website is for....
I'll post some pics soon of my new grow, got some auto's, diesel ryder, easy ryder and white dwarf...then i got some purple wreck that i'm gonna veg then throw outside in my huge backyard...i love ALL you guys...


GKN


----------



## caddyluck (Jun 28, 2009)

whoa, some negative vibes going on in this thread, YES, I'll be the one to say just chill and burn one, stop with all the B.S. and get back to posting good pics, like.....


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Cool, I guarantee you I can grow a bigger clone than you with zero veg time given the same equipment and grow space.
> 
> *Cool, bring it on to the next contest and we shall judge ur skillz and compare, till then, keep running yo mouth ok *
> 
> ...





lurkmaster said:


> You fucktard, that blue cheese plant I posted a pic of is only 3 weeks into flower, your bud is fully matured.
> 
> *No his plant is half way! Much to learn young Jedi!*.





GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah i agree, major asshole here, i just wish he'd leave so gypsy can have his thread back!! haha, he's gonna love this, when he checks up on it, there will be pages and pages of BULLSHIT
> 
> *Sorry...... Last one *
> 
> ...


Later..................Getting Pop Corn.....!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

im'ma just quote myself right quick! and don't make me do it again!!



Shackleford.R said:


> no gypsy isn't going to love this... he's all about "positive vibrations" till he started a shit throwing contest at Lurk... WHY ARE WE FIGHTING?!?! haha we're all pot growers, we grow a herb that gets you high, and peaceful and relaxed... everyone remember what we are here for!! We're here to learn, share and support. that is the quintessential goal of RIU, for us to share our techniques and methods, etc. Not sit around and brag about how badass we are at growing. you want to brag about your grow, charge the snot nosed kid down the street 20$ extra per gram, and tell him all about your bold new zero-veg technique... honestly who gives a fuck?! we all grow pot, and we all grow it differently... weed is weed... it gets you high. really... who gives a fuck?!
> 
> im out!


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Lol lurkmaster two people quoted you saying that sprucezeus' plant was fully matured when it was not. Have fun smoking your premature weed


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW...

Since when do fully mature buds have ANYTHING to do with when the trichomes are ready?

Buds reach their max size before they are ready to be harvested.



If you guys aren't going to even read my fucking posts and just look at pictures without reading the descriptions I honestly don't give a fuck what you guys think.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> no gypsy isn't going to love this... he's all about "positive vibrations" till he started a shit throwing contest at Lurk... WHY ARE WE FIGHTING?!?! haha we're all pot growers, we grow a herb that gets you high, and peaceful and relaxed... everyone remember what we are here for!! We're here to learn, share and support. that is the quintessential goal of RIU, for us to share our techniques and methods, etc. Not sit around and brag about how badass we are at growing. you want to brag about your grow, charge the snot nosed kid down the street 20$ extra per gram, and tell him all about your bold new zero-veg technique... honestly who gives a fuck?! we all grow pot, and we all grow it differently... weed is weed... it gets you high. really... who gives a fuck?!
> 
> im out!


Your Right


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

For the record, i've got no hate at all. I'm just having a little fun at the expense of our friend lurkey.

I like to argue, there is nothing malicious about it, just a nice way to kill some time while I wait for my ladyfriend to show up.

Caddyluck, that second picture looks like some serious ganja for sure.

Seriously, nothing but a little light hearted debate. I've got nothing but love for any brave soul who puts the effort into growing marijuana.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 28, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Your Right


Yeah, he is right!! So everyone just stop this BULLSHIT!! i'm too high to keep up with this thread....well put Zeus.....oh man, i kinda can't wait for Gypsy to see all this madness, ahhahaha....


GKN


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> For the record, i've got no hate at all. I'm just having a little fun at the expense of our friend lurkey.
> 
> I like to argue, there is nothing malicious about it, just a nice way to kill some time while I wait for my ladyfriend to show up.
> 
> ...


Exactly how I feel. I love all, but dam Spruce, I like you. You cool man! We think alike! And you can grow some serious nugs on earth!


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

Yea, *Gypsy...... *Where u @ bro?


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Seriously, nothing but a little light hearted debate. I've got nothing but love for any brave soul who puts the effort into growing marijuana.



Theres a difference between a debate and straight up trying to crucify someone.

You guys are trying to crucify me for no good reason.


Now getting back on topic, I will just move ALL of this shit, right here.



GypsyBush said:


> Some shots from today's batch...
> 
> She's almost black... amazing what happens when you let them go a bit longer than ... not long enough...
> 
> ...





lurkmaster said:


> THESE ARE NOT SHOWCASE GROWS, I posted pictures to prove that I DO have other grows that I don't document on RIU.
> 
> And on top of all that Gypsy was the first person to start the 'photo proof' contest.
> 
> ...


http://hightimes.com/grow/soma/622


And Dewey:

When I find the article that I read about sativa veg in flower, I will definitely PM it to you.

It was written by either ed rosenthal or subcool (was browsing info from those 2 sources when I stumbled upon it)



Now, with these two posts being the ONLY IMPORTANT ones.


And lastly  had my bowl loaded for a few hours and never got around to hitting it because when I got back from the store everyone attacked me after I posted photos of my undocumented grows which were undocumented for a reason!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Here's CINDY!!!
> 
> not bad for about 4 weeks... eh?!?
> 
> ...


i think she looks great!!! i had to scroll bak like 15 pgs just to to find her haha. keep up the good work with that beauty, i cant wait to see the end result for her. going to be some DANK!! and only at 4 wks...


----------



## Old Frog (Jun 28, 2009)

GB, somehow I don't think this is what you linked me to your fanboy site for. 

However, your nug pic compilation eleven pages back looks sick. Keep up the good work!


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 28, 2009)

Just to get back to the original "proofing" question...

How could we go about proving this male bannana/flower vs empty seed pod question? What happens if we let one of those plants go quite a bit longer before harvest? I am very familiar with soma's article referenced earlier here and they should have pollen in them when going past the harvest date by a few weeks. Would one of those banana-like structures containing pollen be "proof" of this being a male flower?

I find option # 2 to be a bit more intriguing and am really hoping gypsy gets an "expert's" answer. The empty or "false" seed pod question. What jumps into my mind when considering this is the ?, What Makes A Female Plant Make A Seed Pod??? Is it an exposure-to-pollen-only event (by "only" I am temporarily excluding mutations...which absolutely do need to be considered here)...or does this happen with or without the presence of pollen? 

If females only make seed pods when exposed to pollen, then the presence of a seed pod (even an empty one) would be strong evidence of at least having pollen in the room (whether it be from random pollen or male flowers present). 

If females can regularly/occasionally make "false seed pods" on their own, without any pollen, due to mutation or just as a natural process, then you may already have your evidence if not proof gypsy. If they are capable of that, and you have taken these false seed pods off, opened them in large enough quantities, and there is NO pollen...then it cannot be a male flower and you have a bit of a knockout punch in this debate with your friend. Even in soma's article, those male bannanas HAVE pollen in them. With NO pollen present, it would have to be a false seed pod and therefore a female part...not a male flower.

Am I making any sense here Gypsy? I know it's not the proof that you originally asked for and I sincerely apologize if all I have done here is take up more space in your journal but I felt that you may be able to approach this conflict with a "If Not A -->then B, If not B --> then A, If not A or B-->then therefor David Hasslehoff must be God" type approach.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 28, 2009)

may i contribute.





























































































































nice thread all the bickering aside but im hardly the posterboy for tolerence myself........enjoy


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Lurk, I know about sativas, I have grown the pure and def. know how they can veg during flowering and got pics for proof. But send me that PM, I will read it!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 28, 2009)

This must be the quiet before the storm.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

May I ....


































































ooops!


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

Shit this is fun! Sorry GB!


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Just to get back to the original "proofing" question...
> 
> How could we go about proving this male bannana/flower vs empty seed pod question? What happens if we let one of those plants go quite a bit longer before harvest? I am very familiar with soma's article referenced earlier here and they should have pollen in them when going past the harvest date by a few weeks. Would one of those banana-like structures containing pollen be "proof" of this being a male flower?
> 
> ...


He said there was no pollen when he picked the sacs off.

That was the first thing I suggested doing.


It does not look like an empty seed pod, it looks like a male banana. I saw a male banana on a hermi plant no less than 2 weeks ago, which is why I felt entitled to share my opinion in the first place.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

It will prolly wind up with some seeds, when you dry, check and see. Might give you some more seeds to make up for the initial start!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 28, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> May I ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perverted Bump.


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 28, 2009)

But a male bannana would have pollen by definition...no?

And Dewey...where the hell did you get that pic of my wife naked?! I want answers...lol.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> But a male bannana would have pollen by definition...no?
> 
> And Dewey...where the hell did you get that pic of my wife naked?! I want answers...lol.


Yes, but the real question is...

Does gypsy know for sure that it didn't have any pollen? 

He might have thought it had no pollen, but you and I can never know if this is true or not we have to take his word for it.

Just like he has to take our word for it that its a male banana.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry butters, I flew her out to cali , on the beach, she needed to stretch before I pound that ass!


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 28, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Sorry butters, I flew her out to cali , on the beach, she needed to stretch before I pound that ass!


lmfao. You're cracking me up dude!

Lurk...that was one of the ?s that popped in my head as well. Not the "did he really not see pollen" question but more the "was his sample size great enough to rule this out" question (do you feel that your sample size was enough to formally rule out the presence of pollen Gypsy?). Also, not referenced in somas article, but WHEN do those bannanas start producing pollen??? If they form the bannanas 1st and later fill with pollen...then we can have an "empty bannana". Or, they could just start making pollen from the get-go and there would have to be pollen...and Gypsy's idea of the seed pod gets stronger.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm quite sure that the growth on gypsys plant is staminate in nature
I've read all about Soma's rhodelisation process, but in my experience, most "nanners" that come off of true females tend to be sterile. I've taken a 9 week plant to 16 weeks trying to force out some pollen, but to no avail.

Also hate to be the party pooper, but you should probably delete the nudie shot before a mod gets wise to it. fuckin' rules, always keepin us down.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

I have had sterile male bananas also spruce. There was a few bananas here and there but there was absolutely no pollen production. And I was thinking the same thing about the nude pic too, wouldn't want to get banned for something so stupid


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> lmfao. You're cracking me up dude!
> 
> Lurk...that was one of the ?s that popped in my head as well. Not the "did he really not see pollen" question but more the "was his sample size great enough to rule this out" question (do you feel that your sample size was enough to formally rule out the presence of pollen Gypsy?). Also, not referenced in somas article, but WHEN do those bannanas start producing pollen??? If they form the bannanas 1st and later fill with pollen...then we can have an "empty bannana". Or, they could just start making pollen from the get-go and there would have to be pollen...and Gypsy's idea of the seed pod gets stronger.


Yea, since there weren't many of them there could be a good chance its just shootin' blanks.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

Yea onthedl0008


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 28, 2009)

This proof is getting very difficult. 

Looks like we're looking at the idea that some of these bannanas may not produce pollen, despite their male-nature. Hence, sample size becomes a key functional aspect of this. I know that some of these bannanas that form on female plants DO create pollen. I have seen this with my own eyes so I accept it to be true (anyone one of us could take a few months to prove it to ourselves by using Soma's method as well). So, if Gypsy can collect about...i don't know...say about 100 of these "things". Open'em each of em up, and track any pollen production...he will have a better idea of what it is that's going on here. 

Also, why are a select few of his plants creating these "bannanas" (assuming that's what they are) when they are not being kept past harvest??? There doesn't seem to be any light contamination issues and occasional pH issues would not cause this (my opinion...not fact). Wonder if this only happens in one particular strain of his? Or if it's multiple strains showing this phenomenon? I could see with one strain and it's clones. Same genetic make up, same conditions, same results. Perhaps what we are seeing here is just an early bannana production, which may explain why there is no pollen being found. Wonder what happens if he lets those particular plants go 3 or 4 weeks longer...just for shitz and gigglz.

Poor Gypsy. Guy starts with a simple question looking for proof. And now he has me asking like 40 ?s in his thread. My apologies sir...I tend to be overly inquisitive.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Yea, *Gypsy...... *Where u @ bro?


Sleeping... after more than 48 hours without it...

I was getting grumpy.......

But I am better now...

Thanks for ALL the love guys...

Be right back.......


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL what nudie pixel. Besides ive seen nudie pix in several threads here. Perverts i was talking about the Bud porn either way haha.


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 28, 2009)

First three white berry last 3 cheese. Im guessing that the cheese has a little more than 2 weeks to go whats up with the yellowing fan leaves? I use pura vida organic nutes in soil and these plants start showing either nute burn or a defficiency in the final weeks its hard to tell. I have cervantes book marijuana horticulture that I usually refer to but somones borrowing it at the moment. Ive flushed the plants but the symptoms persist. People tell me to ride it out and not to worry about it. Is that good advice?

And could somone tweek out one of those pictures so it looks cool then repost it?
Awesome!


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Copy the image location and past it in between




. It will look like this






For example if i copy your first pics image location and put it in between the




it will look like this:





just take out the spaces before and after the link and you will have this:


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> For the record, i've got no hate at all. I'm just having a little fun at the expense of our friend lurkey.
> 
> I like to argue, there is nothing malicious about it, just a nice way to kill some time while I wait for my ladyfriend to show up.
> 
> ...


I applaud your attitude SZ...



DeweyKox said:


> Yea, *Gypsy...... *Where u @ bro?


I was zonked...

Too much pain to go to sleep for a couple of days...

But I am all better now...

Some sleep and some baby Sativa first thing in the morning makes for a beautiful sunny Sunday...



(Butters) said:


> Just to get back to the original "proofing" question...


I love you Butters....



> How could we go about proving this male bannana/flower vs empty seed pod question? What happens if we let one of those plants go quite a bit longer before harvest? I am very familiar with soma's article referenced earlier here and they should have pollen in them when going past the harvest date by a few weeks. Would one of those banana-like structures containing pollen be "proof" of this being a male flower?


If I could crack it and identify male parts... I'd say so...

I just haven't seen anything that leads to that conclusion yet....



> I find option # 2 to be a bit more intriguing and am really hoping gypsy gets an "expert's" answer.


Wait... there was 2???



> The empty or "false" seed pod question. What jumps into my mind when considering this is the ?,


Let's hear it...



> What Makes A Female Plant Make A Seed Pod???


Good question...

One of those that could possibly solve this... for me anyways...



> Is it an exposure-to-pollen-only event (by "only" I am temporarily excluding mutations...which absolutely do need to be considered here)...





> or does this happen with or without the presence of pollen?


Million dollar questions there.... 



> If females only make seed pods when exposed to pollen, then the presence of a seed pod (even an empty one) would be strong evidence of at least having pollen in the room (whether it be from random pollen or male flowers present).


Even CSI would have to agree with the evidence then...

But that is only true IF the IF is a correct assumption...

Anyone got proof????



> If females can regularly/occasionally make "false seed pods" on their own, without any pollen, due to mutation or just as a natural process, then you may already have your evidence if not proof gypsy.


Oh Boy... I thought you were taking me by the hand to the land of proof...




> then it cannot be a male flower and you have a bit of a knockout punch in this debate with your friend. Even in soma's article, those male bannanas HAVE pollen in them. With NO pollen present, it would have to be a false seed pod and therefore a female part...not a male flower.


The only problem is I only have a very few that got chopped yesterday...

I'll look AGAIN, but I really think this was isolated to the ones that stayed longer than I had kept them before...



> Am I making any sense here Gypsy?


Perfect we are on the same page with the same argument... and waiting for the same proof...

Although I must say you were much less unilateral in your explanation, I am very aware that I may have hermies..

It does not bother me... not what I see...




> I know it's not the proof that you originally asked for and I sincerely apologize if all I have done here is take up more space in your journal but I felt that you may be able to approach this conflict with a "If Not A -->then B, If not B --> then A, If not A or B-->then therefor David Hasslehoff must be God" type approach.


Butters... I love you!!!!

Take as much space as you want Bro... you are always welcome here...



Old Frog said:


> GB, somehow I don't think this is what you linked me to your fanboy site for.
> 
> However, your nug pic compilation eleven pages back looks sick. Keep up the good work!


Sorry bro...

This is what happens when you play with newbs... newb shit...

I so need to grow up...

Hey everyone... Old Frog is a kick ass grower with one of the most beautiful grows on RIU...

Sorry you had to witness this buddy... and thanks for dropping by..







(Butters) said:


> lmfao. You're cracking me up dude!
> 
> Lurk...that was one of the ?s that popped in my head as well. Not the "did he really not see pollen" question but more the "was his sample size great enough to rule this out" question (do you feel that your sample size was enough to formally rule out the presence of pollen Gypsy?). Also, not referenced in somas article, but WHEN do those bannanas start producing pollen??? If they form the bannanas 1st and later fill with pollen...then we can have an "empty bannana". Or, they could just start making pollen from the get-go and there would have to be pollen...and Gypsy's idea of the seed pod gets stronger.


I do not have a BUNCH to look at...

But I did look at all of the ones I saw under a magnifying glass...

Just a shell is what I saw...

But hell.. I'm wrong all the time... maybe I am missing something...



(Butters) said:


> This proof is getting very difficult.
> 
> Looks like we're looking at the idea that some of these bannanas may not produce pollen, despite their male-nature. Hence, sample size becomes a key functional aspect of this. I know that some of these bannanas that form on female plants DO create pollen. I have seen this with my own eyes so I accept it to be true (anyone one of us could take a few months to prove it to ourselves by using Soma's method as well). So, if Gypsy can collect about...i don't know...say about 100 of these "things". Open'em each of em up, and track any pollen production...he will have a better idea of what it is that's going on here.
> 
> ...


I guess the only way to know would be to wait and see if they self seed...

No gonna deal with that... it's not like I am trying to make seeds...

but a few here and there will not hurt me either... not one bit...

I just wanted to KNOW...

So much about MJ is kept in the dark cause it's illegal...

Wouldn't it be great to open a Botany book and see all this shit there.. like they did for the Apple tree?

true scientific info on MJ is very hard to come by outside of hands on experience... even then it's not easy understanding and communicating with a plant.... for most of us anyways...

SO...

In the end...

there is no proof...

I have seen enough to suggest they are male flower PARTS... but there is no proof...

And when I say PARTS.. I mean slight... just like Soma did...

So can "half" the parts of a male flower be considered a male flower???

Can this "half" flower make pollen?

Then why does it need the "other half"???

Just more questions...

I have a feeling I know just who to ask though...

Well...

in the interest of getting back to not throwing things at each other...

I love you guys...

Thanks for all the pics and comments...

Lurk... you have only gained my respect through all this...

I still think you are overinflating your own ball... a lot... but you have stuck with us.. for better or for worse...

Everyone here rocks...!!! Except Old Frog... he defies my definitions...


Now.. besides Purp... who got to watch Fritz???


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> And could somone tweek out one of those pictures so it looks cool then repost it?
> Awesome!


Photoshop is fun 






other pic is a comparison side by side


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 28, 2009)

So...




[/URL][/img]


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn what did I do? Whats image location? Is there somewhere where I can learn all of these little tricks with out having to make all the silly posts?


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

No that isn't it. When you upload the pics open the picture up in another window or tab. Copy that address of the picture and paste it in between


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW, thanks lurk! And tom!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh and who ever's wife that is being passed around...  thanks for sharing...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

contributing to the depot! my first run at cloning in an AeroGarden... 3 rooted a week ago 3 rooted 4 days ago.. guess which is which...






























All clones taken from their 100% (unknown) sativa mama


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks nice Shack...

I'd start flowering now if you are planning on keeping them in the AG...

But they look real good!!! well, the 3 live ones anyways...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd love to see you end up with something like this...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey GB check out the SOG thread man.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

you and me both gypsy! all 3 are alive!!! haha half rooted early, the other half rooted a few days later... if they don't catch up, they're going bye bye! check the grow its in my sig, 24 hour dark followed by a little topping comes tomorrow! 50-50 Grow/Bloom nutes started today.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

I would love to see an aerogarden with a 70 or 150 watt HPS put into the light hood instead of CFL's. That would be something I wouldn't mind trying out


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> you and me both gypsy! all 3 are alive!!! haha half rooted early, the other half rooted a few days later...




There is ONE way to achieve THAT... and you are a bit late I'm afraid... maybe...

But you could totally end up with lollies if you wanted... 

Just takes a little planning...

Believe it or not the little guys have a better chance of being like the HT pics than the bigger ones...



> if they don't catch up, they're going bye bye!


They won't.. not without some veg time...



> check the grow its in my sig,


Really????.... got proof????



> 24 hour dark followed by a little topping comes tomorrow! 50-50 Grow/Bloom nutes started today.


Boy.. every time I think I figured out what you are trying to do, you change it on me....

Might be worth sticking to one plan... one of these days...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW.

A lot happened here...

Lurk, you were presenting your pics as evidence that you knew what you were talking about. I wasn't trying to flame you or attack you, just point out that those were not good examples to make your point 

Lurk, I have no problem with you, aside from your haste to insult people. Sorry again if you felt attacked, I was just making a reasoned argument. If I knew you would take it as you did I would NOT have posted.

I have no hate here either and am disappointed at the name calling. Sorry Gypsy for aiding and abeding bullshit


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Hey GB check out the SOG thread man.


The wanted thread?

I did...

You need to talk to Dewey.. he's git you 100%covered, if he hasn't sold it yet...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

im playing it as it goes! they are stretchy sativas. the mom grew by about 6 or 7 inches AFTER 12/12 switch and then after 3 weeks showed pre-flowers. topping the tall ones and letting the little ladies veg through the early 12/12 will hopefully even things out as best as possible. not sure on the genetics, being its bagseed, but i watched the mom grow and DAMN it loves to stretch before pre-flower in early 12/12.



GypsyBush said:


> Boy.. every time I think I figured out what you are trying to do, you change it on me....
> 
> Might be worth sticking to one plan... one of these days...


you tease often... maybe too often... but who am i to tell you who to tease


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I would love to see an aerogarden with a 70 or 150 watt HPS put into the light hood instead of CFL's. That would be something I wouldn't mind trying out


This was my first indoor grow...

I added lights to the point I just went and bought the 600...

But here's something the AG can do with a little help...


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> you and me both gypsy! all 3 are alive!!! haha half rooted early, the other half rooted a few days later... if they don't catch up, they're going bye bye! check the grow its in my sig, 24 hour dark followed by a little topping comes tomorrow! 50-50 Grow/Bloom nutes started today.


How long is it taking to clone in the AG for ya?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> How long is it taking to clone in the AG for ya?


not as long as i expected!! by day 6 or so they had micro root nubs. by day 8 roots had pushed the sponge. day 9 they were hairy tap roots!!

pretty well photo documented in the journal following these clones..
by the way... i was suppose to be growing some ordered seeds in the AG right now...

but i wanted to try cloning first. haha.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I have no hate here either and am disappointed at the name calling. Sorry Gypsy for aiding and abeding bullshit


I started it...

Don't apologize...

I think everyone behaved beautifully passionate, yet remained respectful... enough for big boys anyways...



Shackleford.R said:


> you tease often... maybe too often... but who am i to tell you who to tease


I just try to shake the cages every once in a while...

You're pretty quick to "know" things too.. 

I have seen you see something for the first time... and from then on you KNOW it...

Not starting anything... just thought the timing was perfect...

I love you Shack and I would NEVER spend my time around someone if I didn't... but I am being honest here...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I'd love to see you end up with something like this...


Lmao wow.

They de-badged an aerogarden and then stuck clipped buds from some other plant in the empty holes lol...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Lmao wow.
> 
> They de-badged an aerogarden and then stuck clipped buds from some other plant in the empty holes lol...


Kinda like this?


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Kinda like this?


No, my point was that its NOT like that.

Yours look completely different, they are plants with nodes, not just snipped buds from some other plant used as a prop.

High Times cover doesn't look like an AG grow, just a prop-photo shoot.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> not as long as i expected!! by day 6 or so they had micro root nubs. by day 8 roots had pushed the sponge. day 9 they were hairy tap roots!!
> 
> pretty well photo documented in the journal following these clones..
> by the way... i was suppose to be growing some ordered seeds in the AG right now...
> ...


Those new AG sponges must work wonders, my gray sponges caused nothing but problems and it took for-ever for my stuff to root. (2 weeks+)


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I started it...
> 
> Don't apologize...
> 
> ...


well... when i see a plant grow tall in my closet, that i planted and have been taking care of for a month or so. nurtured it, fed it, cared for it....

yes i do KNOW that the plant likes to stretch prior to the onset of flower. because I grew the plant, and witnessed with my own two eyes the plant stretch. therefore, i KNOW this plant stretches.

i don't claim to KNOW how to raise every strain.. i haven't done it
i don't claim to KNOW how to harvest and cure the BEST way.. i haven't done it
i don't claim to KNOW how to diagnose every plant problem.. i haven't seen them

i only claim to KNOW things I have witnessed with my own two eyes... if you can't claim to know that, what can you claim???

i might be leaving this thread. everyone is keeping with the niceties and saying "oh i don't hate anyone, i'm just sharing.. and trying to learn... based on blah blah blah " but still everyone is keeping up with the poking and prodding and taking little shots at each other. for someone that LOVES "positive vibrations" you sure do like to rattle cages a lot.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> No, my point was that its NOT like that.
> 
> Yours look completely different, they are plants with nodes, not just snipped buds from some other plant used as a prop.
> 
> High Times cover doesn't look like an AG grow, just a prop-photo shoot.


How you figure?

Looks like about halfway done lollipops grown under the weak AG light to me...

I bet I could do that.. just like it... with differences in the genetics of course...

Mine looke like plants with nodes cause the had nodes...

If I had lollipoped them, they would look just like a bud someone stuck in there...


Like this pic...










Imagine there was only one bud instead of 2...

Now picture it coming out of the AG..

bud sticking out of the AG... hummmm... just like that other pic showed...

Now.. it could be fake... but I say I, or anyone, could do it if they wanted to...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> well... when i see a plant grow tall in my closet, that i planted and have been taking care of for a month or so. nurtured it, fed it, cared for it....
> 
> yes i do KNOW that the plant likes to stretch prior to the onset of flower. because I grew the plant, and witnessed with my own two eyes the plant stretch. therefore, i KNOW this plant stretches.
> 
> ...


We sure are sensitive for someone with that quote in your sig. 
Just having some fun of course.


> No, my point was that its NOT like that.
> 
> Yours look completely different, they are plants with nodes, not just snipped buds from some other plant used as a prop.
> 
> High Times cover doesn't look like an AG grow, just a prop-photo shoot.


I hate to get you all riled up again (who am I kidding, I love it) but sounds to me like you're talking out of your ass.
Those pretty clearly are (or could be) clones that were grown in an aerogarden.
I don't know why you insist on being right all the time, maybe you should spend a little more time focusing on your craft, and a little less telling us all how it is.
Or maybe I'm just a huge dick who is empowered by the anonymity of the internet.
Either way, you suck.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> We sure are sensitive for someone with that quote in your sig.
> Just having some fun of course.
> 
> I hate to get you all riled up again (who am I kidding, I love it) but sounds to me like you're talking out of your ass.
> ...


 i'm out.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> well... when i see a plant grow tall in my closet, that i planted and have been taking care of for a month or so. nurtured it, fed it, cared for it....
> 
> yes i do KNOW that the plant likes to stretch prior to the onset of flower. because I grew the plant, and witnessed with my own two eyes the plant stretch. therefore, i KNOW this plant stretches.


wow... I never said you didn;t know your plant stretches...



> i don't claim to KNOW how to raise every strain.. i haven't done it
> i don't claim to KNOW how to harvest and cure the BEST way.. i haven't done it
> i don't claim to KNOW how to diagnose every plant problem.. i haven't seen them


I never said you did...



> i only claim to KNOW things I have witnessed with my own two eyes... if you can't claim to know that, what can you claim???


Things that you see often enough to take into account at least a few variables...

When you first see something.. it is new to you... and the possibilities are endless...

Knowing something without spending time with it... is a false sense of security that can bite you..



> i might be leaving this thread.


Shame.. I'll miss you...



> everyone is keeping with the niceties and saying "oh i don't hate anyone, i'm just sharing.. and trying to learn... based on blah blah blah " but still everyone is keeping up with the poking and prodding and taking little shots at each other.


I am just being honest...

call me out on anything you think I said wrong...

Oh wait... you are..



> for someone that LOVES "positive vibrations" you sure do like to rattle cages a lot.


I am a revolutionary by soul...

I rattle everything I can as often as I can...

I refuse to just take things as they come...

I want to see the backstage AND how the tricks are done...

...


...


LET ME JUST STOP AND SAY ONE THING HERE....

You guys are my friends here...

I never say anything out of spite... or to hurt someone...

But being friends, in my book, means you can disagree, and even provide constructive criticism... without it being taken as a personal attack...

I believe I should be more honest about what I think about a friend of mine amongst friends than behind his back...

100% of what I have told you Shack... 100% of it was with the intention of helping you get a better yield quicker...

Sorry if I have to be an ass sometimes... but I just don't know how to make shit smell like roses...

I apologize...

I seem rude and cold sometimes... it's the internet dudes....

The only reason I come here is to share...

Arguing on the internet is like the special olympics... eve if you win, you're still retarded...

Debating on the other hand is healthy, and I believe it should be encouraged often and in all aspects of life...

Einstein inspired me to NEVER stop questioning... never let what see fool you....

Don;t let me get to you Shack...

I was just being honest with a friend... at least that is what happened in my head...

Sorry if I offended you or anyone...

I was just trying to keep it real and honest as I would if I looked you in the eye and shook your hand everyday...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Please don't go away Shack...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> i'm out.


Sorry bud, I really don't mean any harm. I just like to give people a hard time, its sort of my nature.

[youtube]2tG5e6msPrY[/youtube]

Please don't take it personally. 

Sorry Gypsy for chasing folks away from your thread, its just a little too much fun.


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Arguing on the internet is like the special olympics... eve if you win, you're still retarded...


lmfao. funny shit!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Sorry bud, I really don't mean any harm. I just like to give people a hard time, its sort of my nature.
> 
> [youtube]2tG5e6msPrY[/youtube]


ASSHOLE!!!!

Blacker than black time INFINITYyyyyy!!!!!



> Please don't take it personally.


I believe it may be too late...



> Sorry Gypsy for chasing folks away from your thread, its just a little too much fun.


SZ.. you did nothing wrong...

If anything I am at fault for wanting a forum with straight up facts and have a low tolerance for BS...

Where I live, if you are not the strongest, you perish...

So I'm up with that... someone runs... what can I do... ?

I just wish everyone realized what kind of person I am.. then they would know that even if I was telling to go fuck themselves, I would be doing so with their best interest in mind.. IF I CALLED THEM A FRIEND...

But if my friend tells me I am ugly.. and that is reason enough for me to shun him... maybe we were not that good of friends to begin with.. it was just an illusion...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> lmfao. funny shit!


I say that with the utmost respect for the impaired....

But it rings of truth doesn't it?


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I don't know why you insist on being right all the time, maybe you should spend a little more time focusing on your craft, and a little less telling us all how it is.
> Or maybe I'm just a huge dick who is empowered by the anonymity of the internet.
> Either way, you suck.


Maybe I am assertive about stuff because on that specific subject matter I know what I am talking about. 

Did you ever think of that?

I don't know everything and never claimed to. 

But yea I guess I don't know shit about growing weed in aerogardens... I mean I didn't write a GUIDE for growing weed it or anything.

I think you need to spend a little more time reading through posts before you start jumping to conclusions and flaming people for shit that doesn't even involve you.

Quit trolling.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ASSHOLE!!!!
> 
> Blacker than black time INFINITYyyyyy!!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree, it seems we sometimes get so caught up in feelings we stop being honest. So having said that, you smell bad. 
I'm just joshing. or am I??? 

I'd be the first to admit that i'm an 'instant expert' often regurgitating things I regard as true as though they are fact. But, I'd like to think that knowing that and being upfront about it negates the bad parts of it.

Do i ever appreciate honesty though. Everytime someone tells me I'm doing something wrong, it is excellent, because it means I will soon be doing one less thing wrong. Assuming I agree with them.

Anyhow, Speaking of things I do wrong. 





I'm going to scrap the netpots I've been using in favour of these little 4" square buggers. Do you think it will be neccesary for me to continue covering my trays with panda film?
This has been something i've been contemplating. My main problem with the netpots is that the roots seem to escape a little too easily. But i'm still a little concerned about heating up the root area too much.
Am I getting my point across or am I too high to keep my words straight?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Maybe I am assertive about stuff because on that specific subject matter I know what I am talking about.
> 
> Did you ever think of that?


It had crossed my mind, but you have since proven otherwise.



> I don't know everything and never claimed to.
> 
> But yea I guess I don't know shit about growing weed in aerogardens... I mean I didn't write a GUIDE for growing weed it or anything.


Lots of underqualified people write guides.
Those who can, do. Those who can't, teach.
Regardless, that still doesn't explain why you're convinced the HT cover is a fake. As Gypsy put it (much more elequently than I could) 


> it could be fake... but I say I, or anyone, could do it if they wanted to...


True that GB, true that.


> I think you need to spend a little more time reading through posts before you start jumping to conclusions and flaming people for shit that doesn't even involve you.
> 
> Quit trolling.


Dude, don't forget that you brought this on by posting pictures to show what you could do. I felt it my duty to call you out on being a novice and you got all butthurt. Perhaps if you're uncomfortable with the reaction you are getting you should try a different, less BS filled, approach. Or just quit making unsubstantiated claims.


By the way, I litterally L-ed O L when I read "GUIDE" in caps. You really hammered your point home there.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Maybe I am assertive about stuff because on that specific subject matter I know what I am talking about.
> 
> Did you ever think of that?
> 
> ...


Hey..  SZ is not a troll...

..

but uh... just do what we do and post some pics...

Bring your guide over here.. let's look at it...

SHOW us what you do, as we have shown you what we do.. and you will get the same weight in your words as we do... weight amongst us friends I mean...

But when you show me a weak batch that your friend did.. and SZ comes over with DANK...

You cannot expect to be heard as loud...

Maybe that is not even fair...

But it's equally unfair to all of us...



SpruceZeus said:


> I agree, it seems we sometimes get so caught up in feelings we stop being honest.


If I cannot be honest with my friends... then the world IS lost...



> So having said that, you smell bad.


Sniff.. sniff...

Sorry guys...



> I'd be the first to admit that i'm an 'instant expert' often regurgitating things I regard as true as though they are fact. But, I'd like to think that knowing that and being upfront about it negates the bad parts of it.


Yeah, but you quote people like Al B. Fuct... 

That is a bit different...

I say Al B. Fuct's info has been peer reviewed and approved... and not only here on RIU either... he has been at it for many moons...



> Do i ever appreciate honesty though. Everytime someone tells me I'm doing something wrong, it is excellent, because it means I will soon be doing one less thing wrong. Assuming I agree with them.


I thought I was wrong once too... but I made a mistake...



> Anyhow, Speaking of things I do wrong.


Oh Brother...



> I'm going to scrap the netpots I've been using in favour of these little 4" square buggers.


Nice move...



> Do you think it will be neccesary for me to continue covering my trays with panda film?


For different reasons, but yes...

The panda film will keep your tray algae free.. light will find it's way in the cracks in between the pots... and you know light + water = LIFE...

I use plastic squares a little bigger than each pot, so they overlap...

And I can still move just one pot if I want to... the pot and it's own little light condom...



> This has been something i've been contemplating. My main problem with the netpots is that the roots seem to escape a little too easily. But i'm still a little concerned about heating up the root area too much.


Shouldn't be an issue if your temps are good...

Plus, laying down a white, reflective layer will result in less heat than the light hitting the red hydroton...




> Am I getting my point across or am I too high to keep my words straight?


Straight!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll bring this over from a much less confrontational conversation on the same subject...

I'm still looking for scientific proof...

But as unproven facts go, my case just lost a few points...



Hayduke said:


> Well here is something I found real quick...not a peer reviewed journal...but that is asking a lot. I will not post the link as it goes to a competitor site...google image "bananas on marijuana"
> 
> I understand the reluctance to believe, but trust me, this I know...I have them, they polinate my bud if not careful, if you smash one you will see pollen especially when they are fat...unless they opened already, you said they looked empty...anyhow here you go:
> 
> "You will know which plants are male and which plants are hermafroditic females because the true males will produce the distinctively familiar clusters of balls while the females prodouce modified male flowers that look like bananas, sticking out of the flowers, like in this picture. They are however very small and not that easy to spot, you'll need at least 10x magnification."





GypsyBush said:


> I believed you... I am just looking for what you said would be asking a lot... Scientific proof...
> 
> But I did read one word that has deff. changed shades of gray in my head...
> 
> ...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

> Dude, don't forget that you brought this on by posting pictures to show what you could do


No, actually explicitly said the opposite in the first few lines of that post, that just shows that you can't read.

You sir, are a troll.

I posted those pictures to prove a point that I have done many *undocumented* grows, not just the ones I have posted here on RIU.

-----

And guess what, I have never harvested fully mature bud before! But I've taken about 8 different strains from veg all the way to flowering some further than others. Many of them I have grown out twice. I Always seemed run into problems along the way... I have lost 3 plants to root rot (whole crop). 2 crops to stem rot, and two other grows where the remaining plant was male, and I've even had a plant herm on me. I can't tell you how many germinated seedlings I have killed...

I have gone through so much trial and error... I have grown in handful of different mediums, organic soil, DWC, AeroGarden, BubblePonics and I even designed my OWN aeroponic setup.. If you find anyone else who has a design where the roots are that oxygenated that is simpler than that I will be amazed.

I couldn't really give a rats ass about if you think I am qualified or not, I have alot of first hand experience and knowledge.

And.. so these people that are following my guide have a bad teacher? Don't think they would say so. 






https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/184721-my-2nd-aerogarden-grow-25.html











https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/191944-ag-round-2-a-40.html


You can hate me all you want, and I will continue to share the knowledge that I have.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

where's YOUR pics?

you just sounded like you are really experienced in failing before you finish...

and that you have tried so many things you have never really learned any of them...

and just because "the one eyed man" can help the blind across the street, does not mean he has good vision...

Just saying what it SOUNDS like...

show us some of YOUR WORK.. documented on RIU or not..

Just bring it.. but don;t bring Fox's pics.. use your own...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> You sir, are a troll.


Hahaha..

Have you seen SZ's grow???

He was kicking ass when I was still thinking of getting an AG...

If he is a troll.. than what is a troll?

I think SZ is just laughing his ass off right now...

I'll take another hit and join him......


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

He wants to show his skills so he posts other peoples journals? Say what?!?!?! "I am a great grower guys i swear... now here is a link to Mblaze's journal"...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

gypsy put it best with the special olympics bit. this shit thats been going on with this thread today is reminiscent of something....

ahh yes!! 7th grade when i first discovered chat rooms...
my biggest pet peeve is when one (including myself) has something to say, that is valid, but it is shut down with pointless stupidity.

example

Guy 1 - "well topping leads to multiple shoots and multiple colas"
Guy 2- "pssh.. whatever thats dumb.. you dont know what you're doing"

long story short, if somebody has got something to say, talk about it, dont bash it, its a discussion not a pissing contest..

even if you win the pissing contest, odds are good you end up with piss on you somewhere...
not as clever as gypsy, but i just dont like bullshitting about bullshit, i enjoy bullshitting about new ways of growing.

with that said... i should top them tall bitches and hit 12/12 pronto, eh?







when i say top, i mean take these bitches down to first or second node so i can lollipop.
yeah yeah yeah... im trying to mimic you gypsy.. only i won't go HPS. those are my restrictions.. call me whipped (my woman keeps me from making a grow room, as well as my paranoia) but i'm keeping everything small scale because my grows are just little hobby grows, and will be few and far between and not worth the investment...

yeah i know HPS pays for itself when talking grams to watts. but the ducting and cooling etc... becomes a pain in the ass and doesnt fit into my limitations.

long story short... drop a few nodes??


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

I would not touch them...

I would straight up flower them right now...

When they start to stretch, do what I did on my AG grow... get some bread ties and tie the branches down...

You are flowering very small clones, on purpose I know, but they are small...

Anything you cut off of these will decrease your yield, and prolong harvest day...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

And Shack...

Thanks for sticking around... I do appreciate you...


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey shack is that an incandescent bulb in the back?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> He wants to show his skills so he posts other peoples journals? Say what?!?!?! "I am a great grower guys i swear... now here is a link to Mblaze's journal"...


I think he meant to say he taught those guys how to grow...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hey shack is that an incandescent bulb in the back?


Pretty sure he uses CFLs...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> where's YOUR pics?
> 
> you just sounded like you are really experienced in failing before you finish...
> 
> ...


Well, all of my failures were simple mistakes that I, being the novice grower that I was just neglected or was just too cheap to buy the right stuff being the broke ass college student that I am. Some of the problems were because I have had to 'temporarily' move my grow ops because my complex needed to do 'damage assesments' on all the rooms in my building.

My last grow most accurately reflects my growing ability, which is why its linked in my signature.

But man.. do I have to go over this again..

I deleted ALL of my grow pics from my computer. The only ones I have are in my threads here on riu, I guess I'll go dig some up, give me a few mins.

Anyways, I really have jack shit to show for all that I know. But I have shared the knowledge that I have obtained with other people and they are having great results using the guide that I have laid out, and the people that I helped IRL are happily harvesting fully matured (9 weeks flowering) plants every 3 weeks using my perpetual harvest method.

The real stuff is going to be starting in august... 

I am going to do a complete growthrough with my aero setup and F2 cross finding parents for my C99 project. 

I found some pineapple and grapefruit C99 pheno seeds


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> No, actually explicitly said the opposite in the first few lines of that post, that just shows that you can't read.
> 
> You sir, are a troll.
> 
> ...


[youtube]ZhpZxMIa0R0&NR=1[/youtube]
I don't hate you, that isn't my nature. However it is my nature to point out when people are being foolish. 
Case in point: You're very knowledgeable, yet you've never actually finished a grow?

It sounds to me like you've had nothing but problems growing marijuana. You certainly aren't a model teacher by any stretch.
I certainly wouldnt take any advice from someone who can't keep their own grow straight. You need to get humble in a hurry my good man.

I hate to keep flinging shit at you, but you just keep presenting it in such nice little piles. As we move further into the future, you prove yourself a very immature and out of touch with reality individual.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> And Shack...
> 
> Thanks for sticking around... I do appreciate you...


haha thanks bro. i couldn't leave, this thread kills WAAAYYY too much of my time..



GypsyBush said:


> I would not touch them...
> 
> I would straight up flower them right now...
> 
> ...


they got the transition nutes today and 24 hour dark tomorrow, then 12/12 so i'm spot on in that regard.

but about tying them back where do you tie off to?? you're talking LST.. but how do i keep the stems where i want them on the AG? bend stems and tie off to the plant itself? or bend the stem and tape down the tie to the AG grow surface?

(this is me not claiming to know something and asking haha )


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I think he meant to say he taught those guys how to grow...


I wouldn't go that far, but I have given them a little bit of guidance along the way.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> I wouldn't go that far, but I have given them a little bit of guidance along the way.


Lurk's guide is the reason i have air stones in my res, and also the reason i added extra lights.

don't owe it all to him, but he knows sum'min about sum'min


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hey shack is that an incandescent bulb in the back?


no its a 23 W CFL mounted to the AG hood, check the grow, the mod is in the first page of the thread. first post in the thread...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> Lurk's guide is the reason i have air stones in my res, and also the reason i added extra lights.
> 
> don't owe it all to him, but he knows sum'min about sum'min


Just to rock the boat a little bit.
Adding extra light is pretty much always a good idea when using cfls.
However, I've found that airstones promote algae and pathogen growth in your water, and understand that there is a direct link between airstone use and occurances of root rot. You would probably be better suited to use H202 is an oxygenator and pathogen fighter. That is assuming you're not using organic (shudder) hydro nutes.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> haha thanks bro. i couldn't leave, this thread kills WAAAYYY too much of my time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just tie off from the little hopper.. craddle... you know the little pastic frame that the plug goes in...

Just make a hook and catch the edge... then bring whatever branch you want to lower and loop the twisty tie around it.....

Most of the time just the force of the wire is enough... no need to re-tie like a string... just bend the wire as you need...





lurkmaster said:


> I wouldn't go that far, but I have given them a little bit of guidance along the way.


OK my bad.. guidance is a better word...





Shackleford.R said:


> Lurk's guide is the reason i have air stones in my res, and also the reason i added extra lights.
> 
> don't owe it all to him, but he knows sum'min about sum'min


Sure...

He seems like one of the smart ones here...

But being smart can also be a barrier sometimes...

I have never claimed he knows nothing...

I simply believe that he believes that he has more experience than he actually does...

Reading about something gives you the information...

But mere information is not knowledge...

You need to apply that information in order to obtain experience...

Lurk has just failed to show us the applied version of what he says...

It's very different to tell someone to do something cause you've seen it before ..than if you have actually done it and FINISHED IT...

How can Lurk tell anyone how to improve their yields (just an example) if hes is the first to admit he does not have multiple harvests to compare??

I know I sound like an ass right now... 

I'm not trying to start shit again.. I swear...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Just to rock the boat a little bit.
> Adding extra light is pretty much always a good idea when using cfls.
> However, I've found that airstones promote algae and pathogen growth in your water, and understand that there is a direct link between airstone use and occurances of root rot. You would probably be better suited to use H202 is an oxygenator and pathogen fighter. That is assuming you're not using organic (shudder) hydro nutes.


You really want to get this technical here...??

Pretty soon we'll be told to PYTH OFF...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Just to rock the boat a little bit.
> Adding extra light is pretty much always a good idea when using cfls.
> However, I've found that airstones promote algae and pathogen growth in your water, and understand that there is a direct link between airstone use and occurances of root rot. You would probably be better suited to use H202 is an oxygenator and pathogen fighter. That is assuming you're not using organic (shudder) hydro nutes.


YEAH THEY'RE ORGANIC

why anti-organics in hydro? i've heard/read about H2O2 with organics and how its horrible, so i'm not using H2O2. but thats not my question... question is why don't you like organic nutes??

im using them for the mother i'm flowering right now and she seems to LOVE it, looks healthy, hairs are standing tall and straight. i think i prefer it to my chemical nutes. 

by the way, air stones promoting algae growth??? this may not be applicable to this topic (growing bud) everything i know about algae and moving water, is that the agitation prevents bacteria and algae growth. the water has to be still and not moving for bacteria/algae to develop.

and how do we explain all the successful DWC and bubbleponic harvests we see and read about here on RIU and elsewhere?

two questions...

why are airstones bad?

why are organic hydro nutes bad?

GO!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Sure...
> 
> He seems like one of the smart ones here...
> 
> ...


You're such a fucking diplomat. You and your crazy Gypsy talk.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I hate to keep flinging shit at you, but you just keep presenting it in such nice little piles. As we move further into the future, you prove yourself a very immature and out of touch with reality individual.


Don't you get it man? 

By learning exactly what can go wrong, I know what is right, and what DOES work.

I have found trial and error to be the best teacher, throughout my entire life. That is how I have always learned things. 

Everything that I am passionate about I have gained all of that expertise and knowledge on my own accord without help from anyone else.


I am not a teacher, I only share my knowledge and point people in the right direction.



There are 1 million and 1 ways to grow marijuana.

The point is not to teach people a specific grow that method is the ultimate best..

Its to point them in the right direction so they can figure it out on their own and really understand instead of just blindly believing some theory, those people will really know whats going on, as opposed to someone who just does something because someone told them to and nothing bad happens.

Just because nothing bad happens or it doesn't hurt it doesn't mean its helping it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Just to rock the boat a little bit.
> Adding extra light is pretty much always a good idea when using cfls.
> However, I've found that airstones promote algae and pathogen growth in your water, and understand that there is a direct link between airstone use and occurances of root rot. You would probably be better suited to use H202 is an oxygenator and pathogen fighter. That is assuming you're not using organic (shudder) hydro nutes.


And before anyone gets up and screams...

There is FACT in what he said...

So if you are going to argue there's a coin on the table with only one side.. it won't work...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Don't you get it man?
> 
> By learning exactly what can go wrong, I know what is right, and what DOES work..


Are you one of those guys that jump off of a cliff to prove you cannot fly???


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> How can Lurk tell anyone how to improve their yields (just an example) if hes is the first to admit he does not have multiple harvests to compare??


Its cool, no beef.

But... Just because I haven't compared the final dried weights doesn't mean I haven't been able to compare *relative* yield changes compared to what different things I have tried.


I have tried to really diversify my first few grows so I can experience as much as I can in the shortest time frame be able to apply that knowledge as soon as possible.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Everything that I am passionate about I have gained all of that expertise and knowledge on my own accord without help from anyone else.


It obviously works..\

But you can cut your learning curve by a factor of 10 by simply opening your ears and your mind...

There is nothing wrong with learning from others... and you will eventually get experience DOING IT..

...

Shack.. I'll get there.. I promise...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

haha thanks gypsy just twiddling my thumbs while i'm trying to have a grow discussion...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

How many harvests have you had total ever in you life?

And I don't mean chopping immature plants cause of whatever...



lurkmaster said:


> Its cool, no beef.
> 
> But... Just because I haven't compared the final dried weights doesn't mean I haven't been able to compare *relative* yield changes compared to what different things I have tried.
> 
> ...


Dude...

I am gonna step down from my horse... 

I am gonna walk over to you.. and look you in the eyes...

Nw I am going to tell you something that you may not believe, but is a fact...

The shortest possible way from newb to DANK is to follow a proven recipe...

I understand you want to learn your thing the way you want to...

But you are only delaying your success by trying everything at once...

Try ONE METHOD.. and get good at it... experiments come later.. when you have a solid EXPERIENCE based foundation...

I have been getting 1g/w pretty much from day one...

Do you know any other way to achieve that?

I wish I could offer to bet you...

I would bet you I could get a ZERO NEWB today... to beat your production in 6 months or less... if you keep trying everything under the sun at the same time...

Easiest way to bake a cake(especially if you have never baked before) is to follow a time proven recipe...

Do yourself a favor and find on that suits you...

What's your style?

SOG? Big Trees? low bushes? scrogs?

choose one and stick to it... find a master and stick to his teachings...

do that and you will have the respect of your peers...

but this I know what my harvest would have been of they didn't die.. doesn;t cut it...

sorry...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> haha thanks gypsy just twiddling my thumbs while i'm trying to have a grow discussion...


here's to openin another can of worms...

Organics...

organics... with organisms....

fertilizers with organisms...

organisms are alive... or a variable...

Now...

MY DUMBASS learned a simplified version of the truth...

One of which I have only my troubles to refer to as experience...

What is Z? or N? or even the P andK???

Those are elements right?

like from the basic periodic table of elements... Is that what you call it in the US?

So we take iron... in it's purest form... broken down into the element...

Is this bad iron? good iron?

Is there even a difference?

What about potassium? is it any different?

Wold naturally occurring potassium in a banana be different than say the potassium on a soy bean?

How about potassium made in the lab?

Is it still potassium?

Follow me so far?

Shack... you awake?


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Man.. you guys all miss the point every time..

I don't want to go from newb to dank fast.

If all I cared about was dank bud I wouldn't be growing it, I would just continue to buy ounces of overpriced dank and smoke it.

I want to by my own effort become an expert in multiple fields as fast as possible so I can really decide for myself what is best, and try to help as many people as I can along the way.

Thats just how I approach everything.

Every hobby I have ever had, I've taken people with me.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

sort of... but they are different products (im a Gen Hydro guy) Flora Series is chemical... 3 parts... kinda pain in the ass. FloraNova is organic... 2 parts.... pretty easy to deal with.

its like comparing fox farms to advanced nutrients.. just different products.. im not gonna say i prefer organics to chemicals.. just say that i like FloraNova compared to Flora Series.... has nothing to do with their chemical makeup and compounds. just i like the product.

what are the negatives of using organics in your hydroponic grow?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Man.. you guys all miss the point every time..
> 
> I don't want to go from newb to dank fast.
> 
> ...


OK you made your point..

You are the guy you want to be...

What can I say? more power to you!!!

And I really feel bad for asking, but is that a bud you grew?

Looks real nice...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> sort of...
> 
> what are the negatives of using organics in your hydroponic grow?


I'm getting there... but I do not know how to explain something that is not simple.. simply...

Just bear with me...

we are talking about the elements that make up the fertilizers.. the NPK we look at when we buy our nutes...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I would bet you I could get a ZERO NEWB today... to beat your production in 6 months or less... if you keep trying everything under the sun at the same time...
> 
> Easiest way to bake a cake(especially if you have never baked before) is to follow a time proven recipe...
> 
> ...


And guess what he will be at the same level forever until he learns more. In 6 more months I will be way ahead of him with my own genetics, growing the strain that has the EXACT qualities that I want, with the ability to perfect it as much as I feel necessary.

Its so funny that you say that, because I'm not a baker and I hate following recipes.

I'm a chef and I always love to improvise with what I have and see what I can make when I am cooking, literally IRL.

And thats how it is with everything I do.

What can I say... I love to challenge convention, I like to discover new things, I have aspirations...


If I were to give advise on how to grow, I would say topping is the way to go just because of how easy it is.


I have tried supercropping.

I have tried LST.

I have tried all natural.

I have tried SOG style.

I have tried topping (using uncle bens technique).


I was most satisfied with the results obtained from topping, I was able to get very uniform results with NO ADDITIONAL MAINTENANCE.

Four big fat main-sized colas.

I will also add, super cropping was super easy and successful, this is the best thing to do if your plant is already in flowering and you can't cut anything.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

So I ask again.. is potassium potassium or does it depend where it come from?

I believe it is called a basic element for a reason...

I believe the plant does not care how the N, the P or the K got there...

And when you buy synthetic ferts.. that is what you get ... basic elements...

Once you step into the organic world of fertilizers...

The fertilizer is no longer a mixture of elements, but a colony of organisms...

Organisms which consume and excrete matter...

And guess where we will find the elements that the plants actually use???

In the excretion from the bacteria...

So in essence, you are raising bacteria, so they ca shit NPK on your roots...

Some people claim that the organic process involved creates more complex tastes and what not...

And I can see that in a full organic soil will sunshine... I can see that one would PROBABLY taste better (remember taste is subjective not only person to person but hour to hour) than the other...

But the hassle of dealing with organics... and the possibility of inviting disease...

Well.. I'll just say that I tried it when I could not get H2O2...

I am STILL trying to rid my system of some weird organism that came with the organic nutes...

Even after flushing and changing back to synth nutes.. I am still fighting my pH like crazy...

And the opposite most people would think.. it drops...

So, in my opinion.. it's not that it's bad... it's just an un-necessary hassle to deal with the bacteria and the finagleties of living beings as opposed to just dump the N, th P, and K the=at the plants wants in the forst place...

Did that make any sense?

and just for the arguments sake...

I will not calim this to be TRUE... just an opinion... my thoughts basedon what I have read and backed by having done it...

Even Al felt bad for me when I told him I had to use organics...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I'm getting there... but I do not know how to explain something that is not simple.. simply...
> 
> Just bear with me...
> 
> we are talking about the elements that make up the fertilizers.. the NPK we look at when we buy our nutes...


get on with it.....

yeah i got you about the NPK... are you saying why introduce everything else that organics bring to the party, when essentially all you need is that NPK (and micro nutes)???


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Are you one of those guys that jump off of a cliff to prove you cannot fly???


Proven evidence supports that we can't fly on our own so there is no need to.

Alot of stuff is just intuitive understanding and trying things on a smaller scale.

Obviously if I wanted to see if I could fly I would have tried it on a smaller scale before I went for a huge cliff.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Its so funny that you say that, because I'm not a baker and I hate following recipes.
> 
> I'm a chef and I always love to improvise with what I have and see what I can when I am cooking, literally IRL.


OK so for you, it's not about the cake... you like the cooking...

That's fine... I commend you for that... but you're still green... at least until you pull off a few real harvests...

You have proved your point dude..

And I am that zero newb.. and here I am 6 months later...

Where are you? with more experience than me? really?

And who says I stopped learning...?

I believe I have a stable platform that gives me good results... now, If I change something, I can actually SEE the difference.. not just imagine it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> get on with it.....
> 
> yeah i got you about the NPK... are you saying why introduce everything else that organics bring to the party, when essentially all you need is that NPK (and micro nutes)???


YES!

You are so much smarter than me...

You said it so simply...

But yeah that is what I was trying to say... big "parties" usually get out of hand...

And it happens SO FAST in hydro that it becomes tricky...

One small mistake could cost a grower his crops... ask Lurk...


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 28, 2009)

Ive seen grows where the grower does not use ph pen tds or ppm, uses only fox farm nutes and nothing stops him. everything he does turns out successful. Is it luck? I use organic nutes (expensive ones at that) in soil, flush twice during the flowering period, ph every feeding and I cant get my flowering plants to stay green like they should. They seem to always become defficient around 3 weeks till done and that can affect yeild. Veg plants and clones no problem. Its when they go into the tent under the 1000HPS for bloom. I have to use veg nutes for the first 2 weeks of bloom so they dont turn yellow. Somone suggested that I try that and it worked. Ive been at this for almost 2 years and Ive had alot of bad luck. But if anyone can instruct me on how I can use my equipment to do better than I am now Im all ears.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> get on with it.....
> 
> yeah i got you about the NPK... are you saying why introduce everything else that organics bring to the party, when essentially all you need is that NPK (and micro nutes)???


And I will quote stinkbud on this one...




> 1) 3 separate Aero/NFT flower systems allow me to run a 9 week flower cycle. This allows the buds to fully ripen and also allows me to run strains with more Sativa in them.
> 
> 2) I use 100% organic nutrients for the sweetest tasting bud you can ever imagine.


Also I might add...



StinkBud said:


> Flushing is one of the most important aspects of my grow. Some will argue that it is not needed. Don't listen to them! Trust me on this, flushing really helps improve the smell and flavor of your bud.


Good in practice, not necessary, doesn't do too much damage if you don't but its better if you do.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html



Its ALL preference..

If you are happy with the results from chemical ferts, why switch to organic?

If you truly are after the best smoke possible, you will get the nutrients that will get you the tastiest buds...

Only the you as grower will know what the 'best tasting' buds are, you have your own definition of 'the best'

Don't take someone elses word for it...


Ignorance is bliss, but if you venture outside of the box you might be surprised at how many better things you can find.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

God fucking dam that was 5 pages to get cought up again, its a fucking chat room in here..... ROCK ON............................


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Ive seen grows where the grower does not use ph pen tds or ppm, uses only fox farm nutes and nothing stops him. everything he does turns out successful. Is it luck?


Just like VETTE...

No luck.. he just live in a place where his water "works" with his nutes...

If ANYONE tried growing where I live without pH maintenance, it would not be a successful one...



> I use organic nutes (expensive ones at that)


Lots of people need money... some are willing to do more than others to get it... including lie...

Just a thought... I don;t even know what nutes you use...



> in soil, flush twice during the flowering period, ph every feeding and I cant get my flowering plants to stay green like they should.


I am the wrong guy to talk about soil... or deficiencies...

The reason I chose hydro was to stay away from that guess work... I have found that "plant" is very hard to speak.. although I have seen proof it can be done...



> They seem to always become defficient around 3 weeks till done and that can affect yeild.


I can see that not being cool...



> Veg plants and clones no problem.


that's one plus...



> Its when they go into the tent under the 1000HPS for bloom. I have to use veg nutes for the first 2 weeks of bloom so they dont turn yellow. Somone suggested that I try that and it worked. Ive been at this for almost 2 years and Ive had alot of bad luck.


Something's wrong... 

We can all pitch in and try to help, but soil is really not my thing...

I have used it before, outdoors... only touched it by accident...

My soil grows in South America were just open fields where I threw handfuls of seeds and came back 4 months later...

Most of the time the cows or monkey got there first.. but I had some nice patches...

But as far as advice... sorry bro... I just do not know enough...



> But if anyone can instruct me on how I can use my equipment to do better than I am now Im all ears.


Your best bet is to find a master..

Someone that has been growing in soil for years and years...

Not mine...

I feel bad... I wish I could help...

Maybe you could hit Subcool up... he is a great guy.. and EXPERIENCED too...

FDD is always so busy.. but he would be anither gold mine for you...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> God fucking dam that was 5 pages to get cought up again, its a fucking chat room in here..... ROCK ON............................


No shit...

I would love to watch an INERNATIONAL DEBATE StinkBud vs Al B. Fuct...

Both Masters in their own rights.. but with opposing theories on a lot of stuff...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> No shit...
> 
> I would love to watch an INERNATIONAL DEBATE StinkBud vs Al B. Fuct...
> 
> Both Masters in their own rights.. but with opposing theories on a lot of stuff...


Yea really.

I guess thats why we always clash lol...

I got most of my ideas from stinkbud.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh.. you finally get it...

I don;t have to be wrong for you to be right...

and on the same page... a person does not have to lie to be full of shit...

I 've heard plenty of shitty thruths...


...

Hang on..

...

Hey Shack!

Still there buddy???

.. ok now.. go on...


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 28, 2009)

Highlights from jason kings articl in cannabible 3 entitled "why most pot sucks" pg145

"....Ive determined that the same 4 problems plague a suprisingly high percentage of todays kind bud. And its not the genetics! most of the strains people grownowdays would produce amazing medicine if grown, flushed, cured and handled properly.After many years of paying very close attention, I have concluded that when I judge or sample any herb, the importance of these four factors means that Im acctually judging the grower more than the strain. Since most growers arent addressing these four crucial stepsproperly, thier finished product is generally inferior to whats ultimately possible."

"In order for ganja to express it full dazzling array of flavors and all the subtle subtones that come with it, It simply must be grown organically."

"This is not to say that properly grown hydro cant taste delicious. It can be very delicious indeed. But that same strain grown organically will have a more diverse and satisfying flavor, and certainly a better aftertaste."

"Consider this-one of the main tecniques I use to judge herb is to roll a joint and pay particular attention to the second half of the joint. This is where the true test comes in."
"Organic herb almost always tastes great right down to the end of a joint. Chemically grown herb almost always tastes like "schwill" by the second half of the joint. The second half of a bowl or bongload clearly reveals the benifits of organics. With chemically fed hydro you end up with a black cruddy ball of harsh carcinogens, while properly grown organics tastes delicious down to the last hit and the residue blows away as clean gray ash."

Some people will say this guys a stroke but untill they smoke and document as many kinds of herb as jason king and are a true connoiseur then I'll buy your book and take your word for it. Not trying to contribute to bickering but thought his opinion could be assessed in our conversation.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

That is why I always say its good practice I flush.. There are so many people out there that explain why.


But hey

Ignorance is bliss, if you haven't tasted the best how do you know how much better it even is!

If you are happy with what you have, why change?


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 28, 2009)

I always flush at least 2 weeks from done. Some for 3.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> I always flush at least 2 weeks from done. Some for 3.


I have smoked my own bud that hasn't been flushed and it has been exactly how people that preach flushing describe unflushed bud.

I will always flush if I can.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Highlights from jason kings articl in cannabible 3 entitled "why most pot sucks" pg145


GREAT POST...

And I agree with him until he omits a word...

Fucking Gypsies... always fucking nitpicking everything...




> "This is not to say that properly grown hydro cant taste delicious. It can be very delicious indeed. But that same strain grown organically will have a more diverse and satisfying flavor, and certainly a better aftertaste."


I'd choose to say it like this...

"But that same strain grown organically *OUTDOORS IN SOIL* will have a more diverse and satisfying flavor, and certainly a better aftertaste."

Fucking gypsies...



> "Organic herb almost always tastes great right down to the end of a joint. Chemically grown herb almost always tastes like "schwill" by the second half of the joint.


Taste is subjuctive... 

It's always a matter of opinion...

Get a funky taste in your mouth and EVERY OTHER TASTE changes... whether you realize it or not.. I know you have drank milk after brushing your teeth... right???




> The second half of a bowl or bongload clearly reveals the benifits of organics.


"Clearly" is a bit of an overstatement in my opinion...

Anything so clear would not be argued so much... I think...



> With chemically fed hydro you end up with a black cruddy ball of harsh carcinogens, while properly grown organics tastes delicious down to the last hit and the residue blows away as clean gray ash."


So hydro gives you cancer?

Anything that only burned partially will be blackened and charred...

If I burn a bowl of WOOD down to the end there will be light gray ashes.. as in pretty much all ash...



> Some people will say this guys a stroke but untill they smoke and document as many kinds of herb as jason king and are a true connoiseur then I'll buy your book and take your word for it. Not trying to contribute to bickering but thought his opinion could be assessed in our conversation.


I hear you...

And i believe it is important to have those people in our lives...

I imagine you have learned a lot from him...

Just like most of us learn in life from our parents...

I have realized that my parents were not right about 100% of everything.. even though they had the best of intentions...

Follow your master, but when the time comes, do not be afraid to question him/her...

I say blue, they say white.. I say water, they say clay...

I say flush is optional and cure is not... they say I am wrong.. I laugh and go pick another ounce from my garden...

We are all right... it just takes the light to shine upon us for everyone else to realize it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> That is why I always say its good practice I flush.. There are so many people out there that explain why.


And there are so many others that explain just the opposite...

Got proof?


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> And there are so many others that explain just the opposite...
> 
> Got proof?


Have you smoked my unflushed bud that I felt tasted like shit? 

It smelled great, dont get me wrong, but it didn't smoke clean at all.



I got to thinking.. and 

you dry your bud on a bud rack and you cut the buds off the stems, yes?

I dried my plants on the branches and let them hang dry.



My plants are still alive in essence, just clones out of water.



That might have something to do with it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> That is why I always say its good practice I flush.. There are so many people out there that explain why.
> 
> 
> But hey
> ...


I wish you would keep what you say as you say...

Hard to quote you when you keep going back and changing,,,

no biggie... I'll just add too...

I have flushed... and I saw a loss in total yield...

My bids put on about 25% of their total weight on those last 2 weeks...

Seems counter productive to stress the plant and starve it... just when you want it to be happy and fat...

and I must not have great taste buds.. oh wait my friends were all "tested" too.. and NOT ONE OF THE EXPERIENCED GROWERS in the room, not even the guy who TOLD ME HOW I SHOULD FLUSH...

He was the forst to compliment me an my decision to follow his advice when he was smoking un-flushed cured bud...



anhedonia said:


> I always flush at least 2 weeks from done. Some for 3.


In soil things work different...

I have been told that the flushing thing comes from soil growers... needing to wash the salt build ups on the soil before they became toxic...

Kinda like the airliners turn the cabin lights off for take departure and arrival...

It comes from the old DC-3 days that had no cockpit door, so cabin light was a dangerous nuisance...

I believe a lot of the myth was passed the same way... something not really necessary anymore, but we still do it for good practice...

HERE HERE... That is just my opinion... my practice...

I am not saying anyone is wrong... just that I disagree...



lurkmaster said:


> I have smoked my own bud that hasn't been flushed and it has been exactly how people that preach flushing describe unflushed bud.
> 
> I will always flush if I can.


Good for you.. I won;t... I'll let mine stay fed/fat/happy all the way to the end...

Can you imagine the stress of living in a constant nute soup... stable pH...

and then everything changes... no food... pH changes... the whole root environment changes... especially in Hydro... I cannot say anything for soil...

not on thing other than it's well .. dirty...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Have you smoked my unflushed bud that I felt tasted like shit?


No.. I want nothing to do with shit... well maybe i fush it...




> It smelled great, dont get me wrong, but it didn't smoke clean at all.


Burning is not a clean process...

If you are trying to describe a taste.. taste is subject...

I know a dude that eats limes peel first, cause he says the fruit tastes great after the peel...

It's like when I say that I like hitting my head with a hammer cause it feels good when I stop...

It's all relative...





> I got to thinking.. and
> 
> you dry your bud on a bud rack and you cut the buds off the stems, yes?
> 
> I dried my plants on the branches and let them hang dry.


My buds come off the stems when they are ready for jars...

But yeah, I do use a screen...




> My plants are still alive in essence, just clones out of water.


The moment you chop them, they are dying...

period...

Just like mine right...? or are your plants zombies? like the living dead?




> That might have something to do with it.


huh?!?!.. how.. a what????


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 28, 2009)

here are the beauties...

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Can you imagine the stress of living in a constant nute soup... stable pH...
> 
> not on thing other than it's well .. dirty...


Yea.. thats how my grows have been going with foxfarm nutes, haven't had any problems with the pH fluctuating at all, just didn't know that I needed to clean my shit more than once a month, again something I learned on my own.

I always take my plants out when I change my res and flush the roots in my sink and get them as clean as I can.

My tap water is around 7.0, plants seem to be fine with it, and it keeps excess nutrient buildup off my roots.

I generally like to run my fingers through my roots when I do this to break up any clumps of roots I have so new roots can grow all around and get all the water they need without being restricted in one clump.

I just buy gallons of spring water from walmart and throw my nutrients in there, don't even need pH down since the jugs are 6.5 right out of the jug. pH stays pretty stable at around 5.5 with my grow big mixes and around 5.8 for my big bloom/tigerbloom mixes they drop the pH to the perfect levels.

Being the inexperienced grower that I was, I bought pH strips that had very subtle differences in the ph 4-7 range, which is all that really mattered.

I had become accustomed to pH'ing all of my gallons of water for my AG, so right when I got the jugs it became instinct to pH down them with 16 drops (what I had calculated to be ~5.

Well, little did I know, the foxfarm nutrients lowered my pH around a whole point, and the pH strips I was using looked the exact same to me because they were cheap so I assumed they didn't change anything.

I had been growing my shit at a pH of 4.8-5.0 which is why I had a bunch of random deficiencies and other problems.

It was not until I used my friends pH strips that have 2 test colors per reading that I saw there was no need for the pH down and that my pH was an entire point too low the whole time.



I don't know this for a fact, but I'm begginning to think if you buy pH 6.5 water thats not tap, with no chlorine or bullshit in it you never have to check pH or anything as long as you are using organic nutrients.

I think the whole reason why my first round of plants survived their awful nute burn incident because I was using super organic stuff. Had I been using chem ferts those plants would have been toast.


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 28, 2009)

Youve never noticed half way through a bowl everything will be charred and taste like shit? I have to buy cheap pretendo from my neighbor (for the time being till mines cured) and that is how that terrible shit smokes. It tastes awful too. Once you get used to having good bud then go back to that shit it toatally fucking sucks. Its pretty much unseedsd schwag that wasnt taken care of properly and there is TONS of it being passed around. The supply of this shit never seems to run out either. It always shows up in the winter until fall harvest when everyone has dank weed.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

brb........


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Youve never noticed half way through a bowl everything will be charred and taste like shit? I have to buy cheap pretendo from my neighbor (for the time being till mines cured) and that is how that terrible shit smokes. It tastes awful too. Once you get used to having good bud then go back to that shit it toatally fucking sucks. Its pretty much unseedsd schwag that wasnt taken care of properly and there is TONS of it being passed around. The supply of this shit never seems to run out either. It always shows up in the winter until fall harvest when everyone has dank weed.


I feel you man.. I hate getting bud like that.

I love it when I look into my finished bowl and seeing nothing but white ash thats so fine I can sneeze and itll be gone.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> The moment you chop them, they are dying...
> 
> period...
> 
> ...


Well, I like to think of the stalks like drinking straws, that retain quite a bit of fluid (water with nutrients in it or just plain water if you flushed) even after you cut it off the plant.

Your buds can still suckle a little of that shit after you chop them. The more stem you have the more of it there is.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Well, I like to think of the stalks like drinking straws, that retain quite a bit of fluid (water with nutrients in it or just plain water if you flushed) even after you cut it off the plant.
> 
> Your buds can still suckle a little of that shit after you chop them. The more stem you have the more of it there is.


and your point is...????


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Youve never noticed half way through a bowl everything will be charred and taste like shit?


sorry but it does not surprise me that something.. anything.. that is halfway BURNT would look charred and smell/taste bad...

It's burnt...

Have you guys ever burnt toast? it does not smell like bread... it smells like BURNT BREAD.. and it looks charred black too...

Is it cause my bread is not organic...???

Fire burns shit...



> I have to buy cheap pretendo from my neighbor (for the time being till mines cured) and that is how that terrible shit smokes.
> It tastes awful too.


I don;t know what pretendo is, but it sounds awful...




> Once you get used to having good bud then go back to that shit it toatally fucking sucks.


Agreed, that is why I grow my own stash...

like these... 

I know you can't possibly taste over the internet... but I assure you the closest any of these buds got to shit was when I walked by....

Here's what the op was doing in early May... 

Indicas @ 6 weeks...













































Satvas @ 6 weeks...































The Op...

















> Its pretty much unseedsd schwag that wasnt taken care of properly and there is TONS of it being passed around.


Sorry...



> The supply of this shit never seems to run out either. It always shows up in the winter until fall harvest when everyone has dank weed.


Growing weed is kinda like flying aerobatics....

ANYONE can do a loop..... but now I want to see it ROUND

not so easy anymore...




lurkmaster said:


> I feel you man.. I hate getting bud like that.
> 
> I love it when I look into my finished bowl and seeing nothing but white ash thats so fine I can sneeze and itll be gone.


Like I said before...

Throw a chink of OAK WOOD in your pipe...

By the time the thing is done burning, all you will have is fine light ash...

Burn it just a little bit and you still have a block of wood...

Burn it halfway and you got a blackened, charred, smelly mess...



I take care of ALL my taste issues (which are personal) by drying and curing properly...

:joint :


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Lurk... I have reached a consensus...

I think you are probably one of the smartest guys I will ever meet... but I don;t think you could apply what you know to save your life...

With that...

I hope you hang around and enjoy the photos...

You HAVE convinced me.. you've never grown pot... you've TRIED to grow pot...

Sorry, it's just what I think...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 28, 2009)

sounds like you got your very own weed baron now.......wtf am i sposed ta do with all this free time?


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> I can attest to this, I have rescued many shitty weed purchases by giving them a proper dry and cure.
> 
> Lost weight, but the better smoke made it worth it for sure.


That is kiddy games dude anyone can do that.... How about drying and curing your own fully matured bud? That is something to brag about but buying weed and letting it sit out to dry and then putting it in jars is something that nursery school kids could do....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 28, 2009)

anyone ever smoked the pretendica i grow?


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

Hehe eating pop corn right now. This shit is funny!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> sounds like you got your very own weed baron now.......wtf am i sposed ta do with all this free time?


I LOVE you Bugs...

I hope you stick around... this is FUN!!!!

I'm smoking some DANK Juicy Fruit with some DANK SATIVA KIEF on top...

Whatch you're burning these days?


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

Bugs I can pretenidica I have!


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> That is kiddy games dude anyone can do that.... How about drying and curing your own fully matured bud? That is something to brag about but buying weed and letting it sit out to dry and then putting it in jars is something that nursery school kids could do....


Wow.

Okay you throw down $4000 of your own hard earned cash down for a pound of 'high quality' bud and then find out its not even fully dried.

I hardly think thats a kiddy game.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> anyone ever smoked the pretendica i grow?


I have demanded pics from all who spoke so far...

Only fair...???

C'mon... I've seen that one with your wife's hairy leg on it....

SHOW IT!!!  SHOW IT


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Bugs I can pretenidica I have!


HAHAHAH!!!!!

I have food on the keys now...



lurkmaster said:


> Wow.
> 
> Okay you throw down $4000 of your own hard earned cash down for a pound of 'high quality' bud and then find out its not even fully dried.
> 
> I hardly think thats a kiddy game.


Not a kids game... but if you consider yourself a GROWER... it sure sounds like an incompetent grower to me...

like those fishermen that BUY their catch on the way home... you know.. to save face...


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

Hahhaa fish ....... On the way home.... Hahaha


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Lurk... I have reached a consensus...
> 
> I think you are probably one of the smartest guys I will ever meet... but I don;t think you could apply what you know to save your life...
> 
> ...


Haven't been ultimately successful myself in the quest to grow ultimate dank *yet*. I've grown myself some decent smoke, nothing of notable quality though.

But I have picked up more knowledge than I could have ever asked for along the way.

I have tried so many different things I know exactly what I want to do, its all a matter of time now.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 28, 2009)

Now a matter of time is something I practice on, I think lurk is up to something now!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> I have tried so many different things I know exactly what I want to do, its all a matter of time now.


I believe you... but it's more a matter of doing it...

like the NIKE add says...

_*JUST DO IT


*_​


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Not a kids game... but if you consider yourself a GROWER... it sure sounds like an incompetent grower to me...


Ah.. yes at the time I was not a grower. 

Only in the game for an abundance of dank smoke that I could, through using simple economic principles, get for virtually nothing.

I got tired of dealing with people that had no game plan waiting on shit I can't control all the time only to be dissappointed almost every time.

I decided it was time to cut this middle man shit out and just grow it myself, and that is when I began my current ultimate quest...



GypsyBush said:


> I believe you... but it's more a matter of doing it...



Can't do it yet...  Still waiting to apply all of this new knowledge into a brand new grow.

Moving out of my current place in about a month or so...

I will have 5-6 times the space in my new place.

I can assure you, you will not be dissappointed with what I have in store...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

SORRY GYPSY!! some of us have lives outside of RIU and like to tend to our plants instead of talking about them oh and i have a girlfriend!!

i didn't even mean that!! just wanted to be a dick, jokingly of course!

everything i've HEARD about flushing, is its the way to do it... can leave a chemical taste on the palate, as well as not burn properly, basically put itself out mid-joint because of excess salt/nutrient build up in the bud. it all comes from memory of an article read awhile back. 

with that said... i've NEVER harvested haha. 

my clones are already sexing.. guess thats what happen when you cut clones in the first week of flower. so anyhow, they went on 12/12 with 50-50 Grow-Bloom nutes.... so i guess after a week i'll be on full strength bloom and hopefully LST'ing most of them. i plant to top one down to the 2nd node, its tall and i want to see what happens to the one. the rest are a good height so i won't top them. just LST the shorter clones...

and i shall now repost that last bit on my OWN journal!

 bitches!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Ah.. yes at the time I was not a grower.
> 
> Only in the game for an abundance of dank smoke that I could through using economics, get for virtually nothing.
> 
> ...


If you are not a grower, than we go back to how ridiculous it is to try teaching something you have never done yourself...

and if you are into ANYTHING for abundance of dank.. than you really should leave the mexbrick at the border and GROW SOME DANK...

...

If you want to grow DANK you will....

I grew my first batch in a hotel room... while in a wheelchair...

Cause I WANTED TO GROW SOME DANK... so I just did it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

and whether you can't or you won't... "the song remains the same" ... you DIDN'T...

here is a more enjoy-able version of "the song remains the same"

[youtube]k2TFw_jmIMM[/youtube]


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww come on man you just quoted me then said the complete opposite..


I didn't waste my time with schwag bricks man...






I had people buying grams of chemdog off me for $30/g when I was sitting on ounces.

When I got a qp of cheese, that shit was gone in 2 days, at $25/g

I could just make up some crazy name and people would be all over that shit.


Those are straight up ripoff prices, but stupid people pay stupid prices.

For dro an ounce around where I am goes for $420
For schwag an ounce where I am goes for $40



There was no reason to even touch schwag when I could sell shit for 10x the price and still be held under the same legal liability.




I have only recently discovered (since I started growing) how awesome mexican genetics are and I can't afford to spend $300/week on bud since I'm not getting wholesale discounts.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> SORRY GYPSY!! some of us have lives outside of RIU and like to tend to our plants instead of talking about them oh and i have a girlfriend!!
> 
> i didn't even mean that!! just wanted to be a dick, jokingly of course!
> 
> ...


It's all good bro...

I do not fully understand how exactly the elements travel within the plant... where they get stored and in what format...

It's beyond me...

But I would say that if I was going to flush I would do what I learned from MBlaze..the emergency flush... 3 days of chopped stem in a bubbler with H2O...

My advice to you is to experiment and find out what YOU think...

...

See you are doing the perfect thing...

you heard the different ideas... and now you're trying both to see what's up...

that's great...

but if the objective was to straight up get an AG with lollies like that HT pic... following a recipe would be the quickest way...

My first objective with the AG was to see if I liked hydro...

I did... so then my objective became to have an op like Al's...

and I did...

Now that I get 1/w and over... I can experiment and see the results from a much more educated perepsctive...

If I change something, I can MEASURE the difference and COMPARE results... with numbers... scientifically...

numbers don't lie...

I learned that...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 28, 2009)

have u used that evac flush technique or jsut read about it from blaze, Gypsy? im real interested in it..if it wuz the shit..id built to tubs with sleves..likea big cloner..just for this..wanted to see several peoples flushes done like this be4 i dedicate anything to this tho..like to see u do it soon on urs since there coming down daily im sure u could try it out for me, if u havent already..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Aww come on man you just quoted me then said the complete opposite..
> 
> 
> I didn't waste my time with schwag bricks man...
> ...


you just made zero sense...

First off... that is the second time you post that pic.. and I have aready asked you did YOU grow it?



now... DNA is either good or bad (for our purposes) regardless of where it comes from...

But that DNA is not DANK until you care for it and raise properly...

The difference between stock weed and dank sensimilla is care...

The bricks you buy and smoke are shit in my opinion.. pressed green buds..

now if you take one single seed and GROW IT!!!

Then hell yeah!!! you'll have a chance to care for it and make it DANK...

but a strain is only as dank as the care it receives...

and commercial brick processors don;t care... 

I don;t care about the schemes you have for moving it... I'm not a drug dealer...

I don;t jip anyone...

I just grow some dank.. and you don;t.... and you're jelous... neener neener neener....

[youtube]y6tKMjOdr8E[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> have u used that evac flush technique or jsut read about it from blaze, Gypsy? im real interested in it..if it wuz the shit..id built to tubs with sleves..likea big cloner..just for this..wanted to see several peoples flushes done like this be4 i dedicate anything to this tho..like to see u do it soon on urs since there coming down daily im sure u could try it out for me, if u havent already..


I read about it from MBlaze... hes got pics and shit.. pretty neat for big plants... fast too....

But, I used to flush my trays... 2 weeks... then I spoke to Al at length about it... and he just convinced me to do a test...

I did... had my grower friends over... even the ones that are picky...

result?

I have not flushed a single plant in many cycles... they dry and get jarred... (yeah I burp and all that..)


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 28, 2009)

so i've seen some crazy genetic crossing floating around... mainly people attempting to cross their cannabis strains with random fruits...

i saw someone trying to cross with a mango plant!! HOW ARE THEY DOING THIS?!!? haha
i figure they pollenate with the fruits pollen... but what is the goal or the end game for this?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

It's like trying to impregnate a duck with dog semen...

it won't work...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

I am definitely jealous that you have c-99 and I don't thats for sure... But I'm working on that... 


My point is, I don't really care if the bud I buy smell like tropical fruits or a rotting log of wood (hints of sandalwood and aniseed...), its about the high I get from it.

I bought a shitload of it for cheap, it gets me *high* not stoned, I can smoke it all day without passing out or feeling tired, and best of all I get free seeds.

I have smoked and moved alot of dank bud, I know whats dank man, thats what I'm trying to say. That is just a one ounce weigh out of some 'regs' that I had a while back. No I didn't grow it but I smoked it.

Brick weed is not dank.. you, me and everyone else knows that, nobody said or inferred that it was. It gets a bad rep because it doesn't have any bag appeal.

Lets face it, it smells awful and looks awful compared to the 'other' options out there. So naturally people are going to want to buy the pretty looking shit without seeds regardless of how it smokes.


And lastly...

Growing is much harder to get into, much more work, and if you don't own your own residence much riskier because its an immobile liability.

Being somebody who likes to assess their risks I didn't see growing as the best option to get high quality stuff, mainly because I knew nothing about it, and knew nobody who grew it. It was much easier to just make a few phone calls and drive to some location.

Thats why I started out how I did.



I have since realized the true potential of growing...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Just Grow It...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW!
I can't believe you are still humoring this kid... 

And I can't believe after telling us all he could beat dewey in a clone grow we found out he has never actually had a successful marijuana grow before.

My jaw dropped, I'm starting to think this is all part of some elaborate joke.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> WOW!
> I can't believe you are still humoring this kid...
> 
> And I can't believe after telling us all he could beat dewey in a clone grow we found out he has never actually had a successful marijuana grow before.
> ...


Man, if you are really that naive I feel sorry for you.

So... pictures... here are some pics of my 3 week 'test' grow in my aero system.












Pulled the plug on this grow a while back, would probably have a nice little 4-5 gram nug if I had let it finish.

I think this would meet the definition of success...

My aero design clearly works, and I was able to grow a healthy plant to sexual maturity in it, and I was able to see the flowering potential at the same time.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Man, if you are really that naive I feel sorry for you.


So it _is_ just an elaborate internet trolling?


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> So it _is_ just an elaborate internet trolling?


I don't know man you tell me.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Man, if you are really that naive I feel sorry for you.
> 
> So... pictures... here are some pics of my 3 week 'test' grow in my aero system.
> 
> ...


Because I'm sure you didn't read this the first time I posted it, here it is again.

Please take your negativity and hate somewhere else.

If you don't like me ignore me.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> WOW!
> I can't believe you are still humoring this kid...


He is a lot smarter than I am... I respect that...

And I have the years to look back on, and see where he is coming from...

He cannot look into the future and how he will think when he is an OLD FART...

It's not his fault humans can only go BACK in time...

He'll learn.. and I bet he will grow dank to make us BOTH proud... in that future he cannot see yet...

Ah to be young and foolish and be proud of it... takes me back... I have not been able to afford that for many moons now...



> And I can't believe after telling us all he could beat dewey in a clone grow we found out he has never actually had a successful marijuana grow before.


You know... hormones take over.. things are said in the heat of the moment...

I am sure if we were all at Dewey's place with the clones in hand, the story would have been a bit different...



> My jaw dropped, I'm starting to think this is all part of some elaborate joke.


It is... the joke is on me... I just spent a day laughing my ass off...

If he ever gets his act together long enough to pull a harvest of... I bet he will like it and start doing it for real.. instead of just pretending...

And Lurk... I know you're there...

"Just cause you got in the car and started it, that doesn;t mean you won the race... you gotta learn to drive first... train hard... then you get to be a champ..."


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Yea, I wasted way too much time today in this thread, but I didn't have shit else to do..


can't say I didn't enjoy a day of tooting my horn behind a computer screen all day though.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 28, 2009)

You've got the prettiest trich pics i've seen in ages. Cant give you enough props Gypsy


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

dude... I'm here defending you...

Working a different angle.. trying to get you in to the club... but you just don;t get it...

SZ is not going to be impressed by a WOULD BE 5 GRAM nug...

I am not even sure he is going to laugh at you ...

I know I am...

You are great dude... a real sport...

I really hope you find what you are looking for...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> You've got the prettiest trich pics i've seen in ages. Cant give you enough props Gypsy


RUN before you get sucked in...

Thanks Bro!!!

I appreciate the support...

You got some dank... bring it over... let's see some Gastanker PORN


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey gypsy what are you thoughts on using aluminum foil as a reflective surface to cover walls with?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Yea, I wasted way too much time today in this thread, but I didn't have shit else to do..
> 
> 
> can't say I didn't enjoy a day of tooting my horn behind a computer screen all day though.


I had a blast!!!

Can't say i want everyday to be like that...

But I think we all thought a little bit about how much we really know and how much we think we know...

Anytime anything makes us look within, we grow... 

BRING ON THE POT PORN...

I am not the only grower in this thread....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hey gypsy what are you thoughts on using aluminum foil as a reflective surface to cover walls with?


Well.. my thoughts are that aluminum foil absorbs heat... unlike mylar...

Also, if there is even a single crease on the foil, you run the risk of a distortion in the reflection, which could focus the light and create a hot spot...

So I would not use aluminum foil...

I am actually a big fan of flat white paint... although I do have some mylar based plastic insulation in the op...

Hope that helps...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

In any event, while all this riveting dialogue was taking place, I found myself getting some work (shudder) done.





Got the third table in place and the light suspended above it.





I ended up putting 40 clones in this table. I had more to give, but it was getting crowded up in here.





Now I'm faced with all these soil plants, 5 weeks into 12/12 with no lamp to go under. I could chop them now and make hash or cookies, but i might have to figure something else out. I'd hate for what could potentially be 5-6 ounces to be wasted. A little sadder I think than turkey lurkeys tragic loss.





The church is such a looker, keeping that contrast of white and deep orange pistils until late in flowering.


Heres the jars i'm smoking out of today.
Arjan's ultra haze #1










White Rhino











And of course, the church.
















Thats right, freaky frog.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> dude... I'm here defending you...
> 
> Working a different angle.. trying to get you in to the club... but you just don;t get it...
> 
> ...


Well, I guess without explaining the circumstances I do look like weaksauce.

But just so you know the scoop, I was given that plant when it was about an inch tall in full on flowering, not just preflowers...

I'm pretty proud that I was able to turn it into the size of nug that I did.

My friend had two of them, he kept one and gave one to me they were little 12/12 test babies under 1 26w cfl, so they were runts... his only had like 6 budsites on the entire thing in the end and mine was that colossal nug and it wasnt even done.


I don't mind looking like a fool right now, because I know this next time around I'm going to do it right from the get go.


I have been contemplating buying a HID setup but I haven't really done my research, but I know that I want to use some kind of cool tube or glass so my plants can grow as high as they want, was probably going to get whatever from HTG.

Are there any other *reputable* vendors out there selling solid HID setups cheaper than HTG? preferrable with mh/hps conversion combos?


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> BRING ON THE POT PORN...
> 
> I am not the only grower in this thread....


 
Pot porn? I think we're ashamed of the competion and homecourt advantage  Here's some all the same though. True pot porn.

Oops forgot the budporn part


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Well.. my thoughts are that aluminum foil absorbs heat... unlike mylar...
> 
> Also, if there is even a single crease on the foil, you run the risk of a distortion in the reflection, which could focus the light and create a hot spot...
> 
> ...


Thanks dude I totally agree with you 100%. There is just another member to this site who is so in love with aluminum foil it is scary. I was arguing with him in another thread because he was saying that alumium foil is 97% reflective and that its better than mylar. I asked him and his buddy to get me a link to a decent grow that used foil on the walls... They haven't gotten back to me hahah


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

SZ WAIT...

Lurk...

I am really happy with the 2 600s I have from HTG...

They are cool to the touch, and the costumer service at HTG was bang on!!!

I think you get a 600 digi w/ a cool tub from them for under $250 + S&H

I have a feeling I might be jealous of your nugs.. in the future... you have an enourmous potential... even difficult as you try to be sometimes...

We will all be here... growing dank...

And you are welcome at my place anytime...

ESPECIALLY with your newfound attitude...

I believe we may ALL still come to think of you as a Weed Baron...
(where's Bugs when you need him...)

Just hang on... you'll get what you want...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Thanks dude I totally agree with you 100%. There is just another member to this site who is so in love with aluminum foil it is scary. I was arguing with him in another thread because he was saying that alumium foil is 97% reflective and that its better than mylar. I asked him and his buddy to get me a link to a decent grow that used foil on the walls... They haven't gotten back to me hahah


Lol, check out gastankers grow!! (right above you)

he used aluminum foil


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Thanks dude...


No worries...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

> SZ WAIT...


You seriously crack me up dude.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Every time I see this nug







It makes me want to use CFLs


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

SZ.. I love your op...

It was the first 1k+ op I found on RIU...

I remember I was scared just to open the thread... sooo big!!!

So, now that we are not scared of opening threads anymore...

GO GET YOURSELF AN HPS and FINISH YOUR SOIL GROW...

Then just keep the extra as a spare... riiiight...


Beautiful jars bud...


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's 3 ladies from different grows..

Mine... SZ's and Tom's


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Here's 3 ladies from different grows..
> 
> Mine... SZ's and Tom's


God damn look how dark those babies are. Beautiful!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Every time I see this nug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful bud... but I GUARANTEE you that it would have nothing on the same bud under a 600HPS...

It would make this one look like .. well... a CFL bud...


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Beautiful bud... but I GUARANTEE you that it would have nothing on the same bud under a 600HPS...
> 
> It would make this one look like .. well... a CFL bud...


 
Was putting together my shopping list today for my first real grow. Soon we shall see.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

As for the choice of porn...

Since I am not in jail... 

I'll take the fat smelly chick... first..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> Was putting together my shopping list today for my first real grow. Soon we shall see.


plan plan plan...


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> Was putting together my shopping list today for my first real grow. Soon we shall see.


Make sure you get something better than that aluminum foil to line your walls. Panda plastic, mylar or flat white paint


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> God damn look how dark those babies are. Beautiful!


A growers plant


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 28, 2009)

think ima go with 2 6.5x6.5x6.5' tents running 2000w each


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> think ima go with 2 6.5x6.5x6.5' tents running 2000w each


Holy moly... I could never dream of doing that here.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> think ima go with 2 6.5x6.5x6.5' tents running 2000w each


WOW!!

Drop us a link...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

OK you FUCKERS...

Just cause I'm old and slow does not mean you have the right to run circles around me...

This thread is moving waaay to fast for edits...

it will get lost...

Don;t edit...

POST AND MOVE... at least when we are doing pages per minute...

Thanks...

The OLD GUY...


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Drop us a link...


 Will do as soon as I place the order. Don't want to get ahead of myself. Think ill need more than a 7500 btu AC and 40 pint dehumidifier per tent? The lights will all be vented. I'm a complete nube to temps and HIDs


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> SZ.. I love your op...
> 
> It was the first 1k+ op I found on RIU...
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!
Thanks friend. I'm glad you got over those fears. The only thing I fear is spider mites.  And so far so good with that whole scene.


> GO GET YOURSELF AN HPS and FINISH YOUR SOIL GROW...


I really really want to. But I also want to never deal with soil indoors again. Plus that damn 12 hour electricty spike keeps getting bigger.


> Then just keep the extra as a spare... riiiight...


You and I both know, if I have an extra light kicking around, that I'll end up with yet another table and have the 4 stage SOG going.... I guess that doesn't sound too bad. But then i'll have to get more light for my mother room so I can keep up with clones. Annnnnnd build something more substantial than the door held up by 2x4s that my trays are currently sitting on. Its just a big can of worms I'm not ready to open, for at least a couple months...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Now here's what I ALMOST missed..

I would have been pissed if I missed them...



Now there's someone doing an AWESOME JOB with very little...



Beautiful Buds Bro!!! can't wait to see what you can do with with 1ks...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> Will do as soon as I place the order. Don't want to get ahead of myself. Think ill need more than a 7500 btu AC and 40 pint dehumidifier per tent? The lights will all be vented. I'm a complete nube to temps and HIDs


You need to finduser SOG... he's got just about what you are talking about ... then some... 

Please hold...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

SZ... it's just a spare light...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> think ima go with 2 6.5x6.5x6.5' tents running 2000w each





GypsyBush said:


> You need to finduser SOG... he's got just about what you are talking about ... then some...
> 
> Please hold...


Here you go...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/131873-sog-grow-room-op.html

What do you guys think of this???





The very illustrious said:


> well... here it is,
> my long awaited room is up and running



Just no plants yet... .. yet...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> SZ... it's just a spare light...


OH god!!!!1
You have no idea how much I'm back and forth on this one. I really want to, but I know I probably shouldn't.
Maybe I'll just go down to the hydro store and ask for a price, no harm in that right?


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks! Was just bragging about his set-up but forgot whose it was. I don't think ill be able to go quite so intricate lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Just go get the damn thing...

and then.. since you already have it... you can set up another tray... OOhh 4 tray SOG..

And you might as well get a bigger light for the moms too. since you will need them to shift gears...... (wish they a really loud ROFLMAO right about now... )



Just.. just ...

uh .. 

Just get'er done Bro...!!!

Oh. I meant to ask you..

Have you seen the ballast boxes that allow you to plug 2 bulbs in to a ballast, and time the them for opposing 12/12s???

Not even a flicker on the draw.. constant on... 12/12 on room #1 then it switches to #2...

so you could split a room in 2... use 4 bulbs... 2 ballasts... and keep the power consumption distributed 24 hours a day...

Did that make sense?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> Thanks! Was just bragging about his set-up but forgot whose it was. I don't think ill be able to go quite so intricate lol.


not many will.... 

but it is still something to admire... and learn from...

I would really look into his DIY Icebox thing before dumping cash into an AC...

At least research it... talk to some HVAC guys in the real world...

I HEAT my op...

I burn hundreds of gallons of heating oil to WARM THINGS up... 

So I am really not your cooling expert... but SOG is on to something...

Now I just wish he would plant something already... I remember in NOVEMBER (fuck.. he is taking this planning thing for a ride eh?!?!) .. 

I remember a HUGE pile of shit on the floor...

Have you guys seen these????


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Just go get the damn thing...
> 
> and then.. since you already have it... you can set up another tray... OOhh 4 tray SOG..
> 
> ...


Well.... We shall see soon.


> Oh. I meant to ask you..


I've been meaning to answer. 


> Have you seen the ballast boxes that allow you to plug 2 bulbs in to a ballast, and time the them for opposing 12/12s???
> 
> Not even a flicker on the draw.. constant on... 12/12 on room #1 then it switches to #2...
> 
> so you could split a room in 2... use 4 bulbs... 2 ballasts... and keep the power consumption distributed 24 hours a day...


I can't say I've ever seen a ballast with that feature built in, but I've seen plans for a flip/flip relay that essentially does the same thing. Heres one on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/Flip-Flop-Relay-hydroponic-grow-light-flopper-hps-mh_W0QQitemZ290326261677QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item4398cb2fad&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


> Did that make sense?


Well if it didn't, i'm high enough that I think i got what you're saying.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

They MAKE one for 6 ballasts and one for 20... super nice...

I can't find it...

They had a huge ad on Urban Garden magazine..


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 28, 2009)

Just went over whole set-up - obviously not in close detail. BUt i'm pretty sure he is running AC. The icebox is for the air being vented from his lights to cool before leaving the room. Its definately a great idea though and would probably make one if I had a water chiller.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

http://www.progressive-growth.com/timers_timerboards_relays_flipflops.php
Theres one there for 8 or 12 lights.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> Just went over whole set-up - obviously not in close detail. BUt i'm pretty sure he is running AC. The icebox is for the air being vented from his lights to cool before leaving the room. Its definately a great idea though and would probably make one if I had a water chiller.


He does have AC...

The idea was originally to use the "icebox" to cool his main exhaust being dumped into the attic...

The thought was that if he lowered the temp in the attic (around the whole op) his AC need in the op would decrease...

But the thing works so well, he has figured out he can use some of that cool air back in the op... lowering his AC bill even further...

I bet he will use very little AC... 

And that is something to be proud of, cause he's got a 5k op in an attic that gets to 140F +...

Even if he does have to use some AC.. I bet he is making it well worth his effort not to...

But that is just how I understand things.. it's not my op...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> http://www.progressive-growth.com/timers_timerboards_relays_flipflops.php
> Theres one there for 8 or 12 lights.


yeah... but the ones I saw were in different looking plastic case... with someone else's logo on it...

same parts inside I am sure...


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 29, 2009)

FUckin nutty. Can't wait to see it in action. I spend a bit of time yesterday just going over his environmental controller. JEsus! Definately a work of art. Just waiting to see this show up in High Times in the future as an expample of how to do it perfectly. lol 

I'm off, 'Night.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheers Bro!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

WOW!!! More than 350 posts since the 28th started... over 30 pages...

Here is something a little more refreshing than the last 48 hours...

[youtube]pmKT-lrv-7U[/youtube]





​


----------



## DWR (Jun 29, 2009)

good shit man i got 109 pages, cuz i have 10 replys per page...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

DWR said:


> good shit man i got 109 pages, cuz i have 10 replys per page...


I meant 30x 10 post pages since saturday... 

Not really worth the read either... but there a few good laughs in there...  I think...


----------



## DWR (Jun 29, 2009)

Aight aight.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice new DANK avatar dude...


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey GB, do you sleep?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey GB, do you sleep?


 Only when and for how long my Mistress allows...

I'm not usually a submissive kind of person... but I must say that my Mistress Pain is stronger and has more stamina than pretty much anything I have ever seen on this Planet... 

But she can be nice... sometimes...

Last shut eye was friday, if that answers your question...

But LIFE IS GOOD!!

I get to do all kinds of things still... with permission of course...

At least I got some kick ass dank to soothe her meanness when she's mad at me... 

Happens a LOT...

But I still get grouchy... and really mad...

The I can usually fall asleep...

Guess I have not been mad enough...

Cheers BRO!!!!

UHUUUUU!!!!!!

What a BEAUTIFUL WORLD!!!! er... I mean WONDERFUL!!! 

[youtube]vnRqYMTpXHc[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Fuck dude...

Is it just me or can you actually see the morphine oozing out of him along with his emotions...??? 

 and I thought I got STONED..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Another piece of incentive for the new guys...

K1NG started in a cardboard box... about the same time I did...

Look at this amazing grow!!!

I can only applaud!



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> So, heres some pics of this run's bountiful harvest. I still have my Strawberry Blue n Church plants to chop down, and so far i've managed to get just over 8oz dry from my babies. WAY more than expected, and im thankful for every single gram i managed to grow man
> 
> 
> Without further ado, just some quick shots of my nuggets:
> ...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I meant 30x 10 post pages since saturday...
> 
> Not really worth the read either... but there a few good laughs in there...  I think...


Haha yeah your thread has been very active recently. Got kinda ugly there for a 'lil bit, huh? I passed out last night and read through everything that got posted since then (it was _a lot). _Totally killed all my free time before work and left me wondering why I read every damn post, cuz in the end nothing was resolved lol. Oh well, that shit happens.

And that is one refreshing looking kiwi!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

A LOT was accomplished actually...

And I don't even think anyone is mad at anyone...


I'll call it a "heated discussion between gentlemen"...

and I LOOOVE kiwi...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

​


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> A LOT was accomplished actually...
> 
> And I don't even think anyone is mad at anyone...
> 
> ...


There was like a whole other page I didnt read before I just posted... just read it and I now see that things _are _resolved... at least the arguing is. Still that mysterious banana though...

And I bet lurk would grow some beauties under a 600W HID.

And on another topic... more in-depth plans are being realized (slowly) for my forthcoming setup. The actual components will begin being purchased in August after I return from AK. Hooray!


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 29, 2009)

LOL! Thats some funny shit. I have a big-ass plasma super-duper TV that just chills in my place, never gets used. I should 'prolly sell it or something.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ​


Fuck sleep...!!!


That's what She said...








So I went cleaning...








​


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> LOL! Thats some funny shit. I have a big-ass plasma super-duper TV that just chills in my place, never gets used. I should 'prolly sell it or something.


BRING IT TO AK!!!

As for the banana thing... I am convinced that EVERYONE is right... and I am wrong... what's new? 

When I read about them being MODIFIED MALE FLOWERS... it kinda made sense...

My whole argument was based on my OCULAR inspection... and I had NEVER seen a male flower like that...

Sooo...

Even though I would still LOVE to see a complete botanical study on our beloved, the consensus is that there were drag queens in Gypsy's harem...

A bit too kinky for my taste.. but hey who am I to judge...


All is well in the op... Ph is stable... girls are happy... no more bananas...

I got a bit of stuff to do still, but I took a few pics as I was doing some stuff... so update later on... Gypsy style...

and uh... what are you doing up in AK anyways...???


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

So much for growing little plants...

Well, at least I still got a little pot!!!

Fucking gypsies...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

This shot goes with the plant above...












and here is a zero veg clone that escaped the lollipoping...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

I am so glad things are back to normal around here..

Here's a current shot of Cindy...





​


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

So I am thinking about shaking things up a bit...

If MBlaze decides to help me, I will take the pots out of the thingy, fill it with hydroton and put that big plant on it under it's own light...

A trade off though... not a new light...

We'll see what happens...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

I found some real old runts in there too...

Funny to say I FOUND them.. but it's the truth... they were hiding...

Better get to trimming...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 29, 2009)

Definately is a small pot. What size u goin to put her in and what medium you going to use?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

I was thinking of removing these little pots and just fill the whole upper tub with hydroton...

I'd keep the "holy hose" and coil much the same as it is now...

Right now... with the plants that are in it, the pump runs 10 min every 2 hours...

So I get the squirt from the hose, and about a halfway flood on the whole upper tub... every other hour..

But that can be tweaked anytime....

What do you think?

here's the thingy I'm talking about.. 19 gallon res below...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

or I could set it up with coco since that is what you do... and change the watering system too...

This was just an idea to use what I have here...

Just a quick shuffle and things are on hand... but that's not to say I NEED to use any of that stuff...

You tell me... ... I listen.. and I do as I am told....


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 29, 2009)

Im liking the look of that blue pot you got under there . 

Ive never used such a wide shallow pot so im not sure how it will go.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Im liking the look of that blue pot you got under there .





> Ive never used such a wide shallow pot so im not sure how it will go.


I hear you... I have never done anything but this...

But I can tell you that the tray is 7" tall and floods to half volume...

Gimme a sec...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

the upper tray is 2.16' x 1.25' x 0.66'

that's 1.782 cubic feet

or...

13.33 gallons US / 50.46 Liters

Knowing that it will flood to half volume...

That would give me over 6 gal / 22.7 liters for root mass...

Is that even enough???

How would you do it?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

So if I look at this picture for a moment...










I have a major sense of deja vu...

I see all of my little clones, trimmed just as I do, the only difference is that they are attached to a stem instead of roots...

Am I seeing this right?

You trim for a single cola..? strip everything below the top completely off?

Kinda like this?


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah pretty much because basically I grow for the main colas and not too much of the smaller stuff below them. If I want a branch to grow out further and become a main bud I trim it up like in the first pic u showed and bend it into the place I want it to grow or I tie it if I have to. I want to get maximum light and maximum energy to the branches so they grow big.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So if I look at this picture for a moment...


 
This is how that branch looked a couple of days later. Could probably do with another quick trim


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

it's like a jungle...

I can't really see... was it supercropped?

I'll break her out later... and her possible competitors...

Take some pics.. so we can choose the best candidate...

Boy! it would be sweet to do some grafting... keep one main TRUNK going, and just "plug" the branches in... 

holly shit.. what did I just do to myself...???

ANYWAYS...

72 hours up with pain... and I am finally fading...

Thank you so much MB....

This is fun already!!!


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 29, 2009)

I keep bending the branches to were I want them to go so I guess its kinda the same as supercropping.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

sure... we're on the same page... I have done that before...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 29, 2009)

GYPSYBUSH your girls look real good I am going to throw one of my clones in the flower room and see what I can get out of one with only a couple days veg...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

Rollies said:


> hey folks, twistyman sicc bongspit, and everyone else is at growitup.org


who the fuck cares, they can't grow for shit!!!! Tell them stay there


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> who the fuck cares, they can't grow for shit!!!! Tell them stay there


well thats not very nice.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 29, 2009)

Is that an empty flower bulb?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like an empty seed bract to me.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Is that an empty flower bulb?


 yes i tweezed out the pistils and made her smile...


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2009)

i only get seeds if i want them these days...........but if you havent pulled nanners you aint grow enough plants...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 29, 2009)

or your doing everything right.

jk


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> or your doing everything right.
> 
> jk


 love it.... i see you never grew a elite then....


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 29, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> love it.... i see you never grew a elite then....


I don't wanna open up a big can of worms here.
But any seeds that have strong herm tendencies are crap.
Pollen chuckers like elite go around bashing breeders like the greenhouse for their practices and then go ahead and release completely unstable crosses of allegedly clone only high end strains. 


> HERES A LIST OF ALL THE NEW "VERY LIMITED" SEEDS THAT CAN BE PRE-ORDERED..THEY WILL BE READY JUNE 20TH TO JULY 1ST BUT THEY WILL NEED TO BE DRIED..WE CAN EITHER SHIP SEEDS WITH RICE(TO BEGIN DRYING PROCESS) THE DAY THEY ARE READY OR DRY THEM MYSELF FOR 2-3 EXTRA WEEKS,DO A QUICK GERM TEST & SHIP WITH RICE..EITHER WAY ITS SIMPLE TO DRY SEEDS, JUST PUT THEM ON A PLATE ONTOP YOUR FRIG OR ANYWHERE,MUST NOT BE A HUMID OR REAL BRIGHT PLACE YOU PICK THESE ARE ALL VERY STABLE FEMALE/MALE SEEDS THAT SHOULD USUALLY GIVE 60-80% FEMALES


Dude wants you to dry your own seeds. The seeds he has the nuts to charge $85 for 4. 4 Regular seeds. Heck, there might not be a female in the bunch, let alone one worth keeping as a mother.

Maybe you've had success with his plants, and if so I'd love to hear about it. But so far my opinion of that dude is pretty low.

All the smoke reports on the site are written by elite. 

I appologise for the sudden rant about this, but i just can't believe people are buying this shit. His weed must be amazing.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 29, 2009)

Check out these set of roots. This is with out using Root Excelurator! I have pics with it and it does make a difference. I just thought it was too much $$$.











100% Perlite for grow medium works! Much people shot me down when I mentioned I was going to use it!


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I don't wanna open up a big can of worms here.
> But any seeds that have strong herm tendencies are crap.
> Pollen chuckers like elite go around bashing breeders like the greenhouse for their practices and then go ahead and release completely unstable crosses of allegedly clone only high end strains.
> 
> ...


 no dude not elite genetics......... a elite cut.... like chem dd or o.g. k. or rene. or am i talking over your head???


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2009)

all the elites misbehave. they are fussy. and they throw nanners.......but they are wort it...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 29, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> no dude not elite genetics......... a elite cut.... like chem dd or o.g. k. or rene. or am i talking over your head???


No, you're not talking over my head.
I failed to make that distinction. What with me being far from the hotbed of cannabis that is california, I find myself not caring.

Although i'm not familliar with rene. what is the story with that one?


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2009)

im sorry dude i didnt mean offence........ i often bite ..without realising till after.... ill find you something on rene
im not anywhere near cali either but im lucky to have some kind friends.....

here ya go this was hard to dig up enjoy...
Ahhhhh René, Where to truly begin with such a strain. Here in Vancouver British Columbia, is where I was to first come across this strain. A good friend at the time was growing large quantities of it, and was generous enough to give me his trim. The hash that was extracted from this trim was far superior to anything that was filling my bowl. We were all of course, just learning about the wonders of water extracted hashish, i.e. iceolator, bubblehash,etc. So the timing was perfect. The strain it was said, came from Montreal, and was named after the gentlemen who either bred, or acquired it. The genetics were said to be a Himalayan sativa crossed with an extremely pungent Skunk #1 male. Now for me, I cannot guarantee that lineage at all, as it was a story. What I can say about René, is that it holds that magical property I like to call THE FUNK. I've seen it in the Dank Ass Bitch(aka DAB), as well in the Cheese(that's all the rage in the UK right now), and the Sour Diesel. I'm not saying these strains tasted alike at all, but it had this funk within its profile. To me, this makes a strain extra special. The melt factor on the René was, from the first day, jaw opening. Most of the people I was turning onto this René hash had never seen this type of quality. When posted on sites like Overgrow and Cannabis World, people believed it was a hoax. My excitement to be writing this is overwhelming, as I have smoked nothing but René bubblehash for over two years. This was the first two years I was in business with my bubblebag company , and those pictures of René bubblehash were integral in the timing of this all taking off. It has been almost five years now since we began this long strange trip, and I am very happy to be announcing here at Legends that the good old boys have acquired the original René, which is really what I am here to authenticate. As I am certain in the next few years you will be seeing a lot of Rene cross's as well as perhaps a pure René, coming out in seed form. However , if it is not from Legends Seeds one should, in the least proceed with caution. The first strains the boys are releasing with René genes involved, are some wonderful cross's with DJ Shorts Blueberry male( the one that was used for his latest line). I Look forward to bubbling up some of the material from these seeds in the near future, and I'm certain I will be giving a full melt clear dome certification on top of the authenticity of the René genes that the good people at Legends Seeds have chosen to use. Give thanks to those that do this good work, in order to put the rest of you in a position where you can simply order. Rene is without a doubt one of my favourite ganja strains, and definitely my all time favourite hash making strain. Full melt, oh yeah all the way! !
- Bubble Man 

Indoor-9 weeks


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 29, 2009)

is white widow (the original) sweet god, or legends ultimate indica elite enough for you? grown for years and years and never ......NEVER had a hermie. like i said before. nanners = oops somewhere in your op. or your planning. simple as that. not bashing you, just my humble opinion tempered with over a decade of growing experience.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 29, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> nanners = oops somewhere in your op.


They COULD be from something you did, or it could have been genetic predisposition.

Alot of crazy cuts are not stable crosses made with true breeding parents.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 29, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> > They COULD be from something you did,
> 
> 
> most likely
> ...


well that is where the planning part of my comment comes in. 
like i said not bashing anyone, trying to help sort the misinformation is all.
but i did feel sorta like a jab was being made at me about the "never messed with a elite plant" or whatever he said. no biggie. if you or him/her thinks i'm silly or wrong then by all means hit the ignore button.
those who know me, know.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> those who know me, know.




Oh Brother...!



I love you Bugs!



now....



a bowl of Juicy Fruit 


WITH

some Juicy Fruit Kief to top







​


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> is white widow (the original) sweet god, or legends ultimate indica elite enough for you? grown for years and years and never ......NEVER had a hermie. like i said before. nanners = oops somewhere in your op. or your planning. simple as that. not bashing you, just my humble opinion tempered with over a decade of growing experience.


 no their not actually... black widow is ok. (that is the orginal bred by shanti for greenhouse). sweet god is beasters,and cant really say for the ultimate indica.but this is elite enough for me Alpha diesel (e.coast sour diesel x sour diesel inbred line.)





or nyc. diesel





or Dj's blue berry





or gola





and a nug of nevills haze


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2009)

now lets get to know you......bugs


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Show us your hairy legs Bugs


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2009)

scratch that bugs i allready know you
 
03-06-2009 02:49 AM - permalink
bugsrnme 

sorry if any of you came expecting to see anything. i took down all pics and will not be replacing them. sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused you. sincerely the management


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

I can vouch for Bugs, if you have not gathered that yet...

Bugs was my guide into the Fuct world...

Ha can outgrow 3 of me *any day* of the week and *I have seen his pics*...

Shame he's to scared to post, but *I KNOW BUGS FROM AFRICA AND HE GROWS DANK...*

Gypsy.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Bugs... MAN Land??? I thought you had a cute wife and sister in law...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

And he know how to start a mean fire too... 






















​


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2009)

bugs called me out..... i just called back .......I think we should orginize a riu cup.Im down ..fd2 can be a judge and he can pick 3 members to help him.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

You guys can call each other ALL you want...

Hell you can move to MAN land with him for all I care... 

But I know he grows dank... and fires... 

And there is a competition going for zero veg right now.. judged on final weight...

Check... Zero Veg Clone Grow Contest!


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 29, 2009)

Yea haha my man! <<<<<< But not in a gay way!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

You're safe Dewey... 

So what do you think of my new and ambitious plan?

1 plant 600w 1 pound...

I'm gonna swap 2 2x4 trays for one plant


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 29, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> i only get seeds if i want them these days...........but if you havent pulled nanners you aint grow enough plants...


THIS JUST ISNT CORRECT.



bugsrnme said:


> or your doing everything right.
> 
> jk


note the jk, if everything is good including the genetics this just wont happen. 



bonghits4all said:


> love it.... i see you never grew a elite then....


 this was rude



bugsrnme said:


> is white widow (the original) sweet god, or legends ultimate indica elite enough for you? grown for years and years and never ......NEVER had a hermie. like i said before. nanners = oops somewhere in your op. or your planning. simple as that. not bashing you, just my humble opinion tempered with over a decade of growing experience.


 this was my response



bugsrnme said:


> well that is where the planning part of my comment comes in.
> like i said not bashing anyone, trying to help sort the misinformation is all.
> but i did feel sorta like a jab was being made at me about the "never messed with a elite plant" or whatever he said. no biggie. if you or him/her thinks i'm silly or wrong then by all means hit the ignore button.
> those who know me, know.


 did you not read this?



bonghits4all said:


> now lets get to know you......bugs


 oh yes, let's



GypsyBush said:


> Show us your hairy legs Bugs


 your just dirty



bonghits4all said:


> scratch that bugs i allready know you
> 
> 03-06-2009 02:49 AM - permalink
> bugsrnme
> ...


 this is an ignorant post man, come on. jesus fucking christ! if you knew me at all you would know why there isnt anything there. it doesnt matter though. you dont get to know someone from a pic on riu, get off it ....or dont. 



GypsyBush said:


> Bugs... MAN Land??? I thought you had a cute wife and sister in law...


 manland is the name of the room where the op is located




GypsyBush said:


> And he know how to start a mean fire too... ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i forgot about that pic....lmfao, i love you



bonghits4all said:


> bugs called me out..... i just called back ........


 no i didnt, please reread it. or dont. i just like to make sure some newb doesnt come along and read stuff like that and take it to heart without any research. as i'm sure you'll agree they often do. you could scare someone off of trying some world class bud cause their scared of hermies.




GypsyBush said:


> You guys can call each other ALL you want...
> 
> Hell you can move to MAN land with him for all I care...
> 
> ...


 no calling out. i commented (as will happen on an open forum) he read too much into it and assumed i was being negative.



DeweyKox said:


> Yea haha my man! <<<<<< But not in a gay way!


 i love you too.....ya big ol' mo'



GypsyBush said:


> You're safe Dewey...
> 
> So what do you think of my new and ambitious plan?
> 
> ...


 i cant wait to see it. i wanna try that but cant imagine giving up the space.


bong hits ...i really dont have a problem with you brother. you have beautifull buds. so do i. i have good reason to take all the pics i had up off the site but i digress.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i wanna try that but cant imagine giving up the space.


Space and time is how I felt...

Until I realized I have big moms that are ready now.. no extra veg time needed...

It's like I'm doing a whole 4x4 tray at once... but with one big rootball...

If I had to veg for 4 months, I'd never do it...

But if I can match the production of a tray with a single plant...

That's 47 less plants I have to worry about...

And she is still gonna finish within a week or two if the smaller plants..

I could dig it... 

It'd be cool to do some grafting as well...

Half indica half sativa... or even a perp, on the same trunk...


----------



## Boulderheads (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey there Gypsy, I have been doing a lot of reading tonight, in particular M Blaze's journals and I think I agree with you. I want to give this one big momma a shot. I just recently purchased some HID equip. 1000watt HPS/MH Sun System 6 and 3X400wHPS industrial lamps made by Hubbel. To your knowledge has anyone tried to SCROG a single plant into a 6'X6' screen or bigger. I have height issues working int he basement... so I need to keep the canopy manageable, but I wanna try for the 1+ pounder as well once I finish with the current grow. Can't wait to watch you try!!! Goodluck man, I love that people are willing to try new ideas!!!


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 29, 2009)

One pound, one plant, 600w..... It could be done, what about using a light mover to shead light all over her?


----------



## Boulderheads (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats what I am thinking Dewey. The ones I have seen on here are pretty tall. But if you had a light mover and nice hood. You could have 1 huge plant with a lo-pro canopy.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Space and time is how I felt...
> 
> Until I realized I have big moms that are ready now.. no extra veg time needed...
> 
> ...


 the pics are gone but the moms i flowered before were huge and i placed them in between the trays on the floor and hand watered them. i treated them poorly and often forgot to water them and they still produced over a quarter pound dry! so i think you're on to something bro.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry about the side view but i couldn't get far enough back to get a normal shot.






gettin rid of the panda film, goin' with the flat white instead. i get tired of ripping it down and buying more when it curls up. look at those pitifull things....lol it's my inner weed baron coming out again.







these are out next, but still have a good 3 weeks to go. i'll keep you updated on the size increase.






a close up of one of the girls above. and a nice shot of my white fly farm. i figure if the weed thing doesnt work i'm sellin bugs.
i gotta get those in check soon.






dont worry i wont leave the power strip on the floor. no more fires for bugs






looks far hugh? brand new babies, just went in tonight. taking cuttings tomorrow.

so there it is in most of it's "glory"......bugs and all. (it happens)


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not seeing any pics bugs...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 29, 2009)

shit.......oh i can hear/read it already! lol


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 29, 2009)

i see em' on mine. i wonder what i did. it's been a while since i uploaded any. i don't think they are private. dammit.....anyone else see my pretendica?


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Well then it might be me having the problem... wonder why I can't see them?


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 29, 2009)

I can pretenindica.......


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> One pound, one plant, 600w..... It could be done, what about using a light mover to shead light all over her?


I don't think it is necessary...

I believe I can grow one plant in a 4x4x space....

I'm following 101% MBlaze's advice on this one... might as well be his grow... 

I did what Al does... and I learned a little about SOG... so I'll do the same with the trees...

I can only imagine what the future has in store..

2400w, 3 plants, 6 strains (I wanna play with grafting), perpetual tree gow...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> Hey there Gypsy,


Howdy Boulder...



> I have been doing a lot of reading tonight, in particular M Blaze's journals and I think I agree with you.


Agreeing with me has been known to cause you to be followed by internet trolls... might not want to advertise it..



> I want to give this one big momma a shot.


I wanna be like Crumb...

I want my girl to be so stout I can rider her like pony...



> I just recently purchased some HID equip.
> 
> 1000watt HPS/MH Sun System 6 and 3X400wHPS industrial lamps made by Hubbel.


Nice... I personally would have preferred to shy away from low wattage bulbs like the 400... but they work well too...



> To your knowledge has anyone tried to SCROG a single plant into a 6'X6' screen or bigger.


Biggest Scrog I have seen was a single plant 3x3... vegged for many moons...

It was beautiful... but I am just not interested in the amount of work a scrog requires...




> I have height issues working int he basement... so I need to keep the canopy manageable, but I wanna try for the 1+ pounder as well once I finish with the current grow.


If you read MBlazes thread you will see that his canopy was very manageable, for a 2lb plant...

Can't grow big without occupying the space...



> Can't wait to watch you try!!!


It's started...



> Goodluck man, I love that people are willing to try new ideas!!!


I'm just a copy cat... I saw something that made my mouth water and I am following in the Master's steps... 

I am pretty confident that if I do what he does, I will get what he gets..



Boulderheads said:


> Thats what I am thinking Dewey. The ones I have seen on here are pretty tall. /
> 
> 
> > Are you "bending" them down like MBlaze?
> ...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 30, 2009)

Yo GB.

Man, a 6' x 6' scrog would be... out of control.

I'm way stoked to see you take that mother plant and turn it into a tree. Obviously nobody better to help you through that than blaze.

So I'm pretty much planning on going for a mini-sog setup, ebb-n-flow, based off Al B's system, much like yours, but much more like Dewey's. I am excited!

And oh yeah, the reason I'll be in AK is to visit my parents. Haven't been back since I moved away at the age of 4!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

You driving up? Bring that big TV!!!

And congrats on reaching a decision...

And even more props for deciding to follow Dewey...

Not only is his op a GEM... 

The dude himself is a gentleman... I have MUCH respect for Dewey's knowledge and the way he holds himself...

I wish you the BEST of luck and you know we're all here to help each other...

If you copy EVERYTHING Dewey did... you will be kicking ass and taking names in no time...

Have you decided on a strain?


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 30, 2009)

lol No, the folks live on an island in the far south of AK... only way to get there is via plane or ferry from Seattle. I suppose I could just throw the damn thing over my shoulder, take it as a carry-on. Only weighs like as much as I do .

Yes I enjoy Dewey's thread quite a bit. And I sort of knew I wanted his setup as soon as I saw it. And I _do_ plan on copying as much as possible. 

Ah, the strain... no, I guess I havent. Have some ideas I've been kicking around. I really kinda want something thats gonna turn out purple. Good genetics and reputable breeder obviously important. Any suggestions that fit that bill? Some of my ideas include Blue Moonshine, Purple Wreck, Shiva Skunk, a few others.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Right ON!!! enjoy Southeast AK!!! 

go kayaking if you can... 

even if you have never been!!  

even if your 90 years old... go with someone on a double...

It will be an experience of a lifetime, I guarantee it...

As for genetics...

I am so ignorant... I know nothing...

I couldn't even name you a seed bank... to save my life...

Never been on their websites... just never really looked into it at all...

And that is one of the reasons I find it so ironic tha I end up with a rare strain...

I'm like the dumbass that has a GEM as a door stopper...

I had never even heard of her until I posted here and people started telling all about her...

I guess C99 is just a really stable, fast floowering strain...

She is far from purple, but from how fast she fills in to the smell of the bud on the plant.. and the high from the few little tasters....(premature, MW oven dryed bud never tastes GOOD...)

I gotta say that if you can find the beans or clones, GET HER...

But other than that..

The Juicy Fruit is DELICIOUS but I have not gotten a good yield from her, yet...

the WW are still unsexed.. so... can;t recommend that...

and the other 4 strains I have are all bagseed...

Sorry Bro.. by default I can only recommend something that does not match your description and is almost impossible to get... 

fucking gypsies...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh yeah dude I would LOVE to grow that c99. Flowering in 6-7 weeks? Is is true? Yeah I've heard it being called the "holy grail" of MJ strains. One of its parents was the Shiva Skunk I was thinking of growing, actually. 

So... what do we think of _this_ strain I recently discovered from High-Bred seeds?

*Purple Cindy*

*Purple Cindy* is a very potent cross between *Purple Oregon Thai* and *Cinderella 99*. Purple Thai is a first generation land-race Chocolate Thai crossed once with a first generation land-race Highland Oaxaca Gold. Cinderella 99 or "C99" is a potent cross between Jack Herer and ShivaSkunk. *Purple Cindy* is a merging of these fine genetics. This unique cross has a wonderful fruity aroma reminiscent of a sweet pineapple/mango garden. The high is complex beginning with a strong psychedelic buzz that jettisons you to the stratosphere followed by a euphoric state of heightened creativity and finally an equally long state of peace & contentment. Great yielder for a sativa! Can develop purple hues in late flowering. Great strain for creative endeavours! A *HIGHGRADE SEEDS* exclusive.

And yes I would _love _to try kayaking! I know I'll be going on many a fishing trip with the old man. The view from the deck of their house is _unbelievable_. I'll post a pic tomorrow if I can dig one up so you can see what I'll be enjoying


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 30, 2009)

You are so weird Gypsy 

Hope things are going well.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> You are so weird Gypsy
> 
> Hope things are going well.


Glad to see you around these parts...

Watch your step though... there's a lot of crap on the floor...:lo:

Things are good... 

SOG is boring...

I have been to the op 5 times and still can't find anything to do...

I'm bored... 

How's you???


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

So here's the 3 girls I have to choose from for this tree attempt..

They are all of the same Sativa strain... 

This DNA comes from the same clone as my first AG grow...

It's the one that's been kicked around ops in AK for generations now... but I do not know it's name...

Anyways..

here they are...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

I think I'm liking #2...

She's about 36" from pot up right now...

I'm thinking I could splay her out to about a 3' diameter... and around 12" high...

Prolly work pretty good under a 600hps...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 30, 2009)

#1 got sum dense foliage!! shiiiit...shell go crazy under 600 hps!LOL


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 30, 2009)

#2 gets my vote. nice and thick main branching.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> #1 got sum dense foliage!! shiiiit...shell go crazy under 600 hps!LOL


I bet 75% if not more of the leaves will be prunned...

MBlaze's style is actually very similar to what I do to my clones... 

Each small little branch of his tree is like one of my clones.... Just the tops...



bugsrnme said:


> #2 gets my vote. nice and thick main branching.


Yeah... I also like it cause it;s the most symmetrical...

She would spread nicely...

We'll see what MBlaze says... *he* *IS* the final authority on this project...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 30, 2009)

.....you mean ......bugs don't have awthorataw anymore?.......


----------



## Boulderheads (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsY!! Thanks for that detailed reply, and glad to see you have 3 beautiful specimens to choose from for this experiment. I was thinking since you are going to try to replicate what M Blaze has done, that I would try that 6'X6' scrog instead, just to mix things up. I am not sure if you have seen "Someguy"s parabolic scrog or not, but he bends the screen upwards the farther from the center of the light it gets to adjust for lumens being lost in the corners. Anyway, the 400 watters were essentially thrown in a nice package a friend gave me. I have pics of everything in my journal. 

I have my 1000HPS on my 2 plant scrog now that is only 8 days into flower.. (It was 3 plants, but I thought I would run out of room so I pulled one of them before the 12/12 switch) I was thinking about letting the current scrog finish and in the meantime work on training the other for the 6X6 screen. Do you think I should try the parabolic screen with the 1000, or keep it flat and use a multiple 400 setup. I am new to HID lighting but see the benefits of multiple lower wattage bulbs as a real plus! Light mover no good if using 1000watter cuz it is supposed to do a 6X6 anyway? I know that is a barrage of questions, but that when you give great answers there are bound to be more questions. Cheers mate!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> .....you mean ......bugs don't have awthorataw anymore?.......


Not on this one Bugs...

I have my principles...

I am sure you have read my signature... same is true for the trees...



Boulderheads said:


> GypsY!! Thanks for that detailed reply, and glad to see you have 3 beautiful specimens to choose from for this experiment. I was thinking since you are going to try to replicate what M Blaze has done, that I would try that 6'X6' scrog instead, just to mix things up. I am not sure if you have seen "Someguy"s parabolic scrog or not, but he bends the screen upwards the farther from the center of the light it gets to adjust for lumens being lost in the corners. Anyway, the 400 watters were essentially thrown in a nice package a friend gave me. I have pics of everything in my journal.


Scrogs are nice...

And I have seen the grow you speak of...

I believe in someguy's parabolic...

Any time you can add a vertical component to your grow, you will be better off... I think...



> I have my 1000HPS on my 2 plant scrog now that is only 8 days into flower.. (It was 3 plants, but I thought I would run out of room so I pulled one of them before the 12/12 switch) I was thinking about letting the current scrog finish and in the meantime work on training the other for the 6X6 screen.


I'd like to see that..



> Do you think I should try the parabolic screen with the 1000, or keep it flat and use a multiple 400 setup.


Hard to say...

Depends on the set up... and I have never done a scrog...

But I will say that 1k will give you buds that 3x 400 will not...



> I am new to HID lighting but see the benefits of multiple lower wattage bulbs as a real plus!


I see the benefit of KICK ASS LIGHT INTENSITY...

A 1k has much much more INTESITY of light than a 400...

Think of it like this....

What hurts more... a bunch of little punches or one BIG one...?




> Light mover no good if using 1000watter cuz it is supposed to do a 6X6 anyway?


I use aircooled 600s, but I keep my light really close to the tops... some even touch the glass, with no issues...

I've never used a 1k... but it should do 6x6.. or a more intense 5x5 if you can manage the heat...

I do 4x4 per 600... 

But I tell you, we want *intense* light... and 1k will beat a 400 any day...

But you are right... you would get a better distribution (of weaker light) from multiple lower wattage bulbs...



> I know that is a barrage of questions, but that when you give great answers there are bound to be more questions. Cheers mate!!


I'm fading... I hope I answered everything ok...

Bugs is here.. he knows this shit... he can correct me... I am really tired right now...

fading...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Oh yeah dude I would LOVE to grow that c99. Flowering in 6-7 weeks? Is is true? Yeah I've heard it being called the "holy grail" of MJ strains. One of its parents was the Shiva Skunk I was thinking of growing, actually.
> 
> So... what do we think of _this_ strain I recently discovered from High-Bred seeds?
> 
> ...


C-99 Is a grower's dream come true.

A 'holy grail' if you want to call it that.

Sativa with the flowering period and yield of an indica while retaining almost all other sativa qualities in reference to the smoking experience.

That purple cindy definitely HAS cindy in her, but it is not cindy.

I would hesitate to grow anything that owes its heritage to orgeon purple thai in it because that plant comes from a lineage of plants with ugly deformities, mutations and hermaphroditism (DJ has gotten rid of most of the herms though). Which explains why alot of DJ's stuff looks so unique.

He knows what he is doing no doubt, but IDK about his parent selection choices. He places a little bit too much emphasis on the final product than healthy growth IMO.


----------



## Boulderheads (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Gypsy, get some rest bro.. we have plenty of time to discuss all of the details, and I appreciate all of your input.. I am looking for a way to cool my 1000watter. Just not sure If I can do it with the current reflectors I have. They are in my journal so check it out when u get the time. In the mean time I am going to start thinking about this massive 1 plant SCROG


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> He places a little bit too much emphasis on the final product than healthy growth IMO.


I grow for the buds... not the growth...

So although I don't even know who this guys is you are talking about, it sounds to me like he is on the right track...

Emphasis on bud production... right? isn't that why we grow?


----------



## Boulderheads (Jun 30, 2009)

Love the analogy about a bunch of little punches VS. a big one. I would def rather be hit a bunch of times by my g/f than 1 time punch from Mike Tyson and his half tatted face


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Funny I was gonna compare little girls vs Tyson...

But yeah...

For our practical purposes...

2x 400 is not equal to 800

2x 400 is equal to 400 x2


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I grow for the buds... not the growth...
> 
> So although I don't even know who this guys is you are talking about, it sounds to me like he is on the right track...
> 
> Emphasis on bud production... right? isn't that why we grow?


In theory its good, but to only to some extent.

I will never breed mutants purposefully into my strains, DJ has just been ignoring it and his 2 latest strains are full of mutants and fucked up shit. (Thanks oregon purple thai)

http://icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=70857 if you want to see more.

When I discovered that all of his old lines were dead because his original breeding father for like 6 strains died, I started looking into these newer ones and I am not going to waste my time.

These two lines are pretty much all he has left, and since it smokes good he will still put them out there, but if anyone else had these mutants it would probably be another story.







Oregon purple thai? No thanks I'll pass.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

that's is all so far over my head...

I am a bagseed grower...

Have not seen a strain yet that won't do good under good care...

Those plants look abused.. they yours?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 30, 2009)

thats not abuse, thats shitty genetics. aside from hideous shape/structure, everything else looks healthy. all the more reason to believe its not abuse.


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 30, 2009)

*Jesus fuck Gypsy... just checked out your tree attempt thread... will keep on eye on it*


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> that's is all so far over my head...
> 
> I am a bagseed grower...
> 
> ...


No, they are not my plants nor are they abused.

I see you didn't check the thread I linked those to, has pictures of the entire grow.

Those plants are not abused, they have been grown by one of the best using only the finest organic stuff.

Those are genetic mutations.

Not all plants from these strains exhibit these traits but most do.

The further back you go in DJ crosses the less and less these ugly mutant genes appear.

DJ has been breeding cannabis since the 1970s he has put all of his work into the 'blue' line.

When his male P1 for most of his strains somehow died, all he was left with was the mutated stuff that he started inbreeding which became more and more apparent as he kept inbreeding.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> thats not abuse, thats shitty genetics. aside from hideous shape/structure, everything else looks healthy. all the more reason to believe its not abuse.


I wouldn't say shitty, but just not 'model cannabis'.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 30, 2009)

What do you mean by mutant..Lurk? 
I havnt really got too far in genetics yet but growin em..like the disfigured foliage and shit?


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 30, 2009)

your info is right lurkmaster but those mutant genes are a inherent trait to the p1 generation..... you will find them in dj's work all of it... the blue line still lives and is used as parent stock for many of todays hybreds........ there is nothing; aside from strange leaf formation and weird growth pattern. even though if you diaL her in you can get her to grow out of a mutation....that is bad about it.. in fact its top of the line for "head stash " weed....if you dont want those genetics i will trade you or buy them from you....


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 30, 2009)

by the way dude that is a dj mutation w/o question./ but it was not cared for i see nutrient deffency and mite marks on those leaves./


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Didn't, haven't and will never grow these strains because their production has been discontinued.
 
Keep in mind, these strains exhibit mainly SATIVA traits in respect to the high they produce, very up, clear and motivational.

Here is my favorite DJ strain, F-13 (all the same strain, diff growers)















Here is an F-13 mutant from same grow as the above plant.







And again, here is another person experiencing the same mutated leaves from a DJ strain.






Its the genetics.


Don't get me wrong its probably some of the finest herb on the planet, but its one of those freak things.. like conjoined twins.. I would prefer to stay away from natures abnormalities.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 30, 2009)

i love f-13 love it. its also my favorite Dj masterpiece.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 30, 2009)

Dam, I wish I had a fucked up one like yours Lurk. I would have loved the challenge to grow it out of its funk! Stop putting ur spunck in ur organic mix. Dont you know it caused this? Plants can't handle human sperm. It just dont like it, u need to find a better protein source for bulding up mass like the "ORGANIC " stuff, and use something that really works and will grow u some bud. I know this, not from my experience, but Bugs has triend and research this, it does not like ur spunk! 

OK, on with the show, brb...........


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 30, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Didn't, haven't and will never grow these strains because their production has been discontinued.
> 
> Keep in mind, these strains exhibit mainly SATIVA traits in respect to the high they produce, very up, clear and motivational.
> 
> ...


With all due respect. And believe me, this isn't a witch hunt. I'm just calling it as I see it.

How is it you're able to form an opinion on anything grow related?

Generally, people who have never grown pot (that is to say, from seed/clone to dried, cured bud.) keep their gobs shut until they've actually experienced the full life cycle of marijuana. Or at very least, spend time asking questions rather than offering advice.

I mean, we're all impressed by your ability to copy and paste, and also your para-phrasing of those who have come before you. Sadly I'd be more impressed if you had grown those sick bastards (which, by the way, seem to be exhibiting signs of PH imbalance. Maybe that strain prefers a lower/higher PH than most? or y'know, just blame the breeder.) than I am with your reguritation of someone elses opinion.

Honestly, are you fucking serious?
You speak as though you have a ton of experience, talking about your favorite strains. But i'm confused, how do you know its your favorite strain?
because someone told you its good?
because you picked a pretty picture from high times?
or is this one of the strains you've tried (and failed) to grow? 

Well I've got some brutally honest news for you.
YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT!!!
While some of the points you've focused on do have some merit to them, you are so out of your element that I would find it impossible to listen to anything you say with a degree of seriousness.

PLEASE!! I'm not trying to hurt you, i'm trying to help you. Trying to prevent you from looking foolish. 

If you can't do us the courtesy of keeping it in your pants, at very least put some sort of qualifier in your sig stating you've never finished a grow. I feel that you're being dishonest with the people you're "mentoring" by implying that you are experienced in marijuana horticulture.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 30, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> im sorry dude i didnt mean offence........ i often bite ..without realising till after.... ill find you something on rene
> im not anywhere near cali either but im lucky to have some kind friends.....
> 
> here ya go this was hard to dig up enjoy...
> ...


No worries dude, I have thick skin and aren't offended easily.
Thanks for the strain info. +rep if it lets me.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 30, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> With all due respect. And believe me, this isn't a witch hunt. I'm just calling it as I see it.
> 
> How is it you're able to form an opinion on anything grow related?
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better my friend, plus rep


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 30, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Dam, I wish I had a fucked up one like yours Lurk. I would have loved the challenge to grow it out of its funk! Stop putting ur spunck in ur organic mix. Dont you know it caused this? Plants can't handle human sperm. It just dont like it, u need to find a better protein source for bulding up mass like the "ORGANIC " stuff, and use something that really works and will grow u some bud. I know this, not from my experience, but Bugs has triend and research this, it does not like ur spunk!
> 
> OK, on with the show, brb...........


HAHAHA!! ROFLMAO!!! that's some of the funniest shit i've seen on this thread...

and by the way... "Not ONCE did you pay for weed... NOT ONCE!!"


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jun 30, 2009)

some blueberry the HVY and 100 pages later.. i am caught up.

AMAZING!!


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> that's is all so far over my head...
> 
> I am a bagseed grower...
> 
> ...


hey bro i caught up on this journal, hands down amazing. we need more growers like us in society.. good care always.

anyways if you have some time i threw up a thread in the harvest section (sshxww 9wks) check it out i need some bold opinions.

-Dev1


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jun 30, 2009)

btw a page before this had some mutated indica leaves on the f13 whose girl was that??????????????


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 30, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I couldn't have said it better my friend, plus rep


Thanks,
I hate to be 'that guy' but I feel like someone has to.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> How is it you're able to form an opinion on anything grow related?


Lurk walks as if he was already the grower he is capable of becoming...

That is a good thing. if you learn to "keep it in you pants" until the time comes that you are actually an experienced grower...

But it looks really bad if it gets out before it's time...

Lurk... wait until the party is over.. you and the girl are alone... THEN rock out with your cock out...

But coming to the party, fly open dribbling virgin pre cum is NOT a turn on... hard as you may be...

I hope you get my analogy...

I say it again..

You will probably grow some dank...

But you have not...

so *even if what you say is right*... you have nothing to back it with... 

Your experience is all shit you read on the computer... we speak from actyally growing pot...

Gypsy out...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 30, 2009)

the other day seemed a bit like a pissing/shit throwing contest. seems finally it all makes sense.
you're not discrediting him because you dislike him, nor is it because you have a god complex and think you're the better grower...
its simply based on he has yet to bring a seed/clone to harvest/cure/smoke... which is totally fair.
im not dishing out advice, i give my two cents based on what i've read/heard and then say "im a newb someone who knows better correct me"

im less pissed now. but we all have egos. so with that said... i'll grow my way because i want to learn it myself, but of course 70% of my actions are influenced by advice received on this forum


----------



## Lennard (Jun 30, 2009)

Gypsy in your tribute to MBlaze I would like to add my two cents and suggest switchiing over to coco. Ive used hydrotron (Not 19 gals worth in one pot) and ive used coco. I think you would be pleasantly surprised by running the coco over the hydrotron. Im very happy with it. But thats just my 2 cents bro. Also I think if you used the hydrotron your watering schedule would be furious.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Shack... I hear you... you want to learn it yourself... that's great...

but that is a very different statement than... I want to have the very best harvest possible the very first time...

I see and appreciate the self taught...

But I rather stand on the shoulders of the ones that came before me and see even further than they did...

Not start from scratch, in the dark, trying to find my way without a guide...

Think of it this way...

If you were trying to get from point A (no bud to smoke) to point B (your own homegrown stash)...

Let's say person #1 asks questions before hand... and gets directions from ONE person that has been there many times...

Person #2 prefers to learn things along the way, on his own... so he stops and asks directions only after a few wrong turns... and ends up getting driections from 13 people, 7 of which had never reached point B themselves...

Who do you think is going to be smoking first...???

As I have said before... it's all about the mission...

My mission is simple... the best looking, strongest buds I can possibly produce at the lowest cost possible...

When I became a Fuct head... that was BUYING THE MAP!!!!

and I am doing it again with this tree...

I'm not gonna GAMBLE WITH A POUND OF WEED...

I'm just gonna SHUT UP AND LISTEN...

I bet I will have a beautiful tree the very first time (point A to point B)


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Lennard said:


> Gypsy in your tribute to MBlaze[/quote
> 
> It's a tribute to POT...
> 
> ...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> btw a page before this had some mutated indica leaves on the f13 whose girl was that??????????????


I'm sure somebody will say its mine or something.

lol


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

And GB, none of this was directed towards you I didn't even read your reply because I see that I had four other people against me.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> And GB, none of this was directed towards you I didn't even read your reply because I see that I had four other people against me.


Shame... it meant something...

No one is against you BRO... otherwaise you would have been ignored a long time ago...

People here all caring... and trying to help you see how far up your butt you have your head...

I am getting tired of being nice...

You have not grown a single gram of your own...

You do not have the right to talk any grower down...

YOU HAVE NEVER FINISHED A BATCH...

You think research alone is enough... why do you think universities have LABS... to PROVE THEIR THEORIES...

All you have is theories... no lab work...

Dude.. be humble and you will be doing yourself a favor...

Keep this shit up and you guys might just see me not like it...

I'm trying to help you... really hard... but you are making it more and more difficult... watch me quit...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Now.. go grow some shit...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You have not grown a single gram of your own...


Um, yea I beg to differ, think before you speak.

I have smoked my own bud, check my 270w cfl grow journal, that blue cheese plant was chopped, dried, cured for a total of 11 grams. 

Pretty damn good considering the fact it croaked on me FIVE WEEKS into flower.



> You do not have the right to talk any grower down...
> YOU HAVE NEVER FINISHED A BATCH...


Says the person who this DOESNT APPLY TO, lol... 



> You think research alone is enough... why do you think universities have LABS... to PROVE THEIR THEORIES...
> 
> All you have is theories... no lab work...


Lmao, what the fuck theories are you talking about.

I fucking made up my own aero design, and grew plants in it, they made bud and vegged super fast, theory and results.

You are full of air man.



> Dude.. be humble and you will be doing yourself a favor...
> 
> Keep this shit up and you guys might just see me not like it...
> 
> I'm trying to help you... really hard... but you are making it more and more difficult... watch me quit...



I see where you guys are coming from.

You don't think the *new guy* is worthy because you go *way back* you have so much more *experience* that you don't *ever* need to try anything *new* or oh god... *experiment*.

Because its all about *results*!!



You need to set that stupid ELITIST attitude aside and embrace FRESH KNOWLEDGE.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Calling people names in the House of Gypsy...  that's like asking for a curse...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 30, 2009)

Hahahaha

You refer to Gypsy as an elitist?

You consider your plants dying @ 5 weeks a "finished batch"

You have crossed over the line, you used to be on the "annoying inexperienced grower" side, but now you're on the "delusional asshole" side.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Calling people names in the House of Gypsy...  that's like asking for a curse...


Maybe I'll just keep my mouth shut in that case.

Although, I'm pretty sure Lurk's grows are already cursed.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

> You don't think the *new guy* is worthy because you go *way back* you have so much more *experience*


Right!



> that you don't *ever* need to try anything *new* or oh god... *experiment*.


Have you not noticed I experiment ALL the time... just no gambles with my op...



> Because its all about *results*!!


For me at least... I sure don't grow cause I like the electric bill at the end of the month...



> You need to set that stupid ELITIST attitude aside and embrace FRESH KNOWLEDGE.


Fresh as in something different that what I normally do?

Something new and exciting and that I know ZERO of???

Like this tree attempt I just started????

..

and I apologize for not taking your 11 grams into consideration... but I throw more than that in the trim pile EVERY DAY... and probably better quality ...

..

"Strong is good... Strong & Humble is POWERFUL..."

Be powerful Lurk..


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> You refer to Gypsy as an elitist?
> 
> ...


My god, are you really that ignorant?

Do you even know what elitism is?

No I don't consider that a finished batch.

GB said I haven't ever harvested bud before and it is a fact that I have, I smoked it, and it wasn't flushed.

It tasted like chemicals and didn't burn clean at all, despite its AMAZING blueberry aroma. (BB Blue Cheese)


Its great how every post I make somehow gets misconstrued because the post I quoted before it somehow gets lost... and then whoever replies doesn't even see what the original context was.


Its so funny that you guys say some things, and despite the fact that they are directed towards me, it explains YOUR behavior, lol.


I really do enjoy seeing how stupid the general population on these forums is though.


Feel free to keep telling me I don't know what I'm talking about.

And if you are up to the challenge I mentioned previously, I will give you my rollitup.org password and you can delete my account, get it banned or whatever you want.

I am DEAD serious about this..


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 30, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> HAHAHA!! ROFLMAO!!! that's some of the funniest shit i've seen on this thread...
> 
> and by the way... "Not ONCE did you pay for weed... NOT ONCE!!"


Why thank you sir! I try to crack with all of you......except Lurky! 



DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> some blueberry the HVY and 100 pages later.. i am caught up.
> 
> AMAZING!!


Welcome aboard! 



GypsyBush said:


> Lurk walks as if he was already the grower he is capable of becoming...
> 
> That is a good thing. if you learn to "keep it in you pants" until the time comes that you are actually an experienced grower...
> 
> ...


Well Said.....



GypsyBush said:


> Now.. go grow some shit...


Yes, please, and in maybe a year or so, then come back and report!

Until then, I don't even read any more lurky post. There bloated with shit. I'm sorry, I am hear to read about GB, " My Man" (again, not in a fucking gay voice ok lurk!)

Peace


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never done this in a forum...

But I am tired of you now...

Get out of my house...

Go away...

Dont come back until you have learned some respect...

I mean it...

YES LURK .. YOU ... GO NOW!!! 

and that is the friendliest advice you will get from right now...

Shame you had to bring it to this...

I wanted you to be in the club...

But oh well...

so skittle...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

And EVERYONE ELSE JUST DROP IT...


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 30, 2009)

You mean pretenindica to skidadle outs of here, but u know he will be lurking around silently............


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Drop it now!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

So Dewey...

have you decided on a place to settle yet?

You said SOCAL?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a buddy trying to convince me to go to SF area...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

He's moving there in the fall and wants Gypsy buds close to him...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm thinking about it...

A lot more babes in San Fran than places like Tuntutuliak or Attmautluak...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

but there are so many people...

and people can be such assholes....


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 30, 2009)

Yea, Im actually bustin ass taking RIU breaks in between packing! Moving in 2 days! Just got about 75% of this half a million dollar home packed up. Can't wait to get into the new place and get settled in. Then I have a vacation right around the corner. Going to AZ for some BBQ'ing, drinking, smoking, tubin down the river with a beer in my hand.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

C'mon... I'm trying to make all that shit be pages behind us... help me out here...

San Fran anyone?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

AZ is cool... I mean hot... but I like the place...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Go away or I swear I will hot the ignore button...

I have a choice.. and you still have a chance...

I recommend you take it...

GO AWAY FROM MY THREAD


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 30, 2009)

SF is awesome ..beside the ignorant views of lunitics on homos...i wuz a sf general baby..and raised by candlestick park..and eventually the north bay..marin county...gorgeous area..nor cal all the way man..if u move to the east bay ..like oakland or richmond i believe u can have 72 plants per patient.. def some cool culture down there.. def expensive living too.. i used to pay 2500+ a month for a 3bedroom house down there..but an effecient op puts finaces to rest.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Last warning 

go away.. NOW....


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 30, 2009)

SF huh, I love it. Been once, will try to go again sometime next year. If your there, that would be cool. If not, no wuken furries!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

YEAH! SF sounds nice...

I was there for a week once...

Half Moon Bay actually... picking pumpkins while on the road... 

Went to town a few times...

I got no beef with gays... I like freaks...

Normal worries me...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Ya so much diversety from berkley and telgraph street..part college 100% pothead hippy style vendors everywhere..to height and ashbury district..and so much too do down there..100's of towns with in a small area..4+bridges linking all the shit together..muni transport everywhere via..bus ..subway..boat ferry across the bay.. alot of toll booths to pay..id reccommend a little north of SF like novato, peteluma, santa rosa..and if u like the country feel keep on heading north, Ukiah...napa /sonoma valley...Mendo Humbult..Eureka...just get prettier and prettier oh how could i forge about lake beresa and the russian river..really gogeous places just like half moon bay..


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

My name isn't not Lurkmaster for no reason at all.......

+1e


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Ignored...

that is too bad.. cause now... even the good things you HAD to say will go unseen...

B-Bye would be friend that decided to turn in to a dirty douche bag...

IGNORED FOR EVER...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

I know it can be tricky sometimes.... but I found it...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I know it can be tricky sometimes.... but I found it...


Thank You!!!

I was just wondering how I might go about doing that.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 30, 2009)

So once he is on the ignore list you cannot see the stuff that he posts?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

none of it...

It's like he was never aborted...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Shame cause I really actually liked him...

But oh well.... hahaha....

So.. San Fran eh?!?!

I might...

I miss having babes all over.. and Cali's got them...

AK has a saying...

You never loose your girl, just your turn...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 30, 2009)

the bay area is the shit!! but if you move to cali its always warm enough to be outside...meaning youll never be on cause youll be too busy roamin for girls and taking care of the beautiful ladies you already have


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 30, 2009)

California and all the pretty girls and crooked doctors does sound like a really great place to live.

However I'm pretty comfortable in non-specific location, Canada, for the time being at least. 

Heres what I'm up to today.





BROWNIES!!! 

and of course the manditory bud shot of the day.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 30, 2009)

BTW Lurk, I reported your post for spamming.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

CANADA.. BC is one of my dreams...

Snow up to your armpits...

Buds... Babes...

And it's CANADA!!!

I wanna know more SZ..

Are you up on the BC rules of engagement? could a guy have a legit pot biz. in BC?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 30, 2009)

hahaha, i finally had to ignore the kid too!! soooo annoying!! how's Ak these days gypsy?? you married up there or living the dream??


GKN


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 30, 2009)

Hell if you guys all end up in San Fran then I'm hot on your heels. I was meant for warmer climes anyway


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> CANADA.. BC is one of my dreams...
> 
> Snow up to your armpits...
> 
> ...


yeah, i'm with ya, Canada has always been a dream for me...i went to Ontario when i was a kid, loved it, so beautiful and i'm yet to make it back...i wanna visit the west, bc, vancouver, seems like a paradise that is custom tailored to me...i love skiing and biking more than anything, then you throw in the dank aspect, wow...i'd like to hear more bout this too...thanks...

GKN


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

I gotta run.... hahahaha... I wish...

Anyways.. I got some crappola to deal with...

I'll see you guys later...

Gyp...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 30, 2009)

man that would be my dream..to grow and just sell to medical marijuana clinics and shit like that..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

I would love a medicinal bakery... with all kinds of herbs ...

"Making you feel good from inside out..."


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> CANADA.. BC is one of my dreams...
> 
> Snow up to your armpits...
> 
> ...


Well, it seems like ever since Marc Emery got nabbed by the DEA everyone likes to stay a little further underground.
It's definitely not the wild west like cali is.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I would love a medicinal bakery... with all kinds of herbs ...
> 
> "Making you feel good from inside out..."


Yes indeed..sell those tinctures and ;you ever seen those oils they make from weed and spray under tongue??Sellin all that shit in the bakery!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Ya a dispensery thats more or less got the grow op in the back...and the commercial ovens and kitchen in the front by the cash register..and some gourmet shit bound to be going down daily. i would love to own a operation like this...i wouldnt mind supplying one either..both options sound real niceif u live in norcal u can take the 7-9hr drive to la and there clubs are always wanting that norcal fire for ridiculous #'s. 





GypsyBush said:


> I would love a medicinal bakery... with all kinds of herbs ...
> 
> "Making you feel good from inside out..."


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 30, 2009)

Remember the zen saying " You bring as much suffering into the world when you take offense as when you give it."


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Remember the zen saying " You bring as much suffering into the world when you take offense as when you give it."




But I am not Zen... I am a Gypsy...

I can get pretty darn nasty and not really mind it... it's in my nature...

I believe that good is as bad as bad is and vice versa...

But I do believe that respect can get you a lot further than not...

I do like the guy... just don;t care for his disrespect... for me and my friends.. and in my house no less...

Not my loss I tell you that much...

...

But I'd like to drop it all together...

We all have more shit to say about it...

But I am searching for the Zen in me not to make a voodoo doll of him... and yes, they work... not like in the cartoons, but believe me.. my Kung Fu is strong...

...

So...

Cali or BC....???


That is the question..!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 30, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Ya a dispensery thats more or less got the grow op in the back...and the commercial ovens and kitchen in the front by the cash register..and some gourmet shit bound to be going down daily. i would love to own a operation like this...i wouldnt mind supplying one either..both options sound real niceif u live in norcal u can take the 7-9hr drive to la and there clubs are always wanting that norcal fire for ridiculous #'s.


No shit........i need to make a trip to cali...not laughing outloud!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> No shit........i need to make a trip to cali...not laughing outloud!


Yup..

we both do...

I could use an education on genetics and how the big boys actually do it...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Yup..
> 
> we both do...
> 
> I could use an education on genetics and how the big boys actually do it...


yes..Exactly gypsy we on the same page!
All the big dogs gotta do is show me once and i promise ill have it licked..but it is a great idea..me and sicc were talking about it the day before he got banned..he was telling me with those mmj cards you can sell to those small dispeneries or sumthin of that nature..I wanna do it!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

I hate the fact that the feds can still get you though....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

*thank you!*

​


----------



## purpdaddy (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I hate the fact that the feds can still get you though....


 Well from what i understand..those mmj grower cards will give you the opportunity to grow and sell to the clinics,,as long as u got a fed. tax id number and reporting the money u should be good...But...Thats just my theory..i live in Louisiana not LA...LOL


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I know it can be tricky sometimes.... but I found it...


Yay! Good bye lardass, I mean Lurkass!  Sorry, last wasted comment......


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 30, 2009)

I said good day......................I SAID GOOD DAY!


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope not just any person can supply clones to a club. The last strain I flowered from the club was probly the weakest stuff Ive ever seen. Didnt even bother smoking that shit and gave away the one in veg. There was a thread titled clone conspiracy and discussed all the shitty genetics that have been popping up at med clubs all over CA. I got a massechusetts super skunk mother and a sour diesel mother from marconi in sac that Im waiting on to give me some cuttings to flower. If they turn out to be winners Ill keep them in my perpetual.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 30, 2009)

every club owner has different practices im sure...


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 30, 2009)

I have my card, and have yet to buy from a dispensary, but I plan on sampling them soon to compare


----------



## Boulderheads (Jun 30, 2009)

Gypsy man.. I say whoever wants to make a move to NorCal... lets do it. Get a couple people together form a investment business and buy like 100+ acres north of Sacramento. Start a utopia, make enough bucks to buy another 100+acres in BC.. It's just my dream, but I figured I would share.

Something else to throw in the mix. The friend who sold me the HID equipment mentioned this to me today. He said that you can find older solar panels pretty cheap when someone upgrades, and to take the older panels and line the grow room with them. He said they have pretty good reflectivity.. and if you are running a bunch of big HPS, you could make yourself a nice battery bay and re-use the electricity your already paying for. I am no electricity guru.. but this guy seems to know his stuff. Just figured I would toss that out there. 

1000watt scrog journal..prob gonna start it in Sept... can't wait to follow your "tree" growing experience!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 30, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Stop putting ur spunck in ur organic mix. Plants can't handle human sperm. I know this, not from my experience, but Bugs has triend and research this, it does not like ur spunk!
> 
> OK, on with the show, brb...........


 nice one ...had to go way back for it........ your a turd




GypsyBush said:


> But I am not Zen... I am a Gypsy...
> 
> I can get pretty darn nasty and not really mind it... it's in my nature...
> 
> But I am searching for the Zen in me not to make a voodoo doll of him... and yes, they work... not like in the cartoons, but believe me.. my Kung Fu is strong...


you just scared me a lil


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

I am at peace with who I am... even the bad part...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am at peace with who I am... even the bad part...


Sounds like something a banana would say Gypsy.  We all got bad sides, it's just how we deal with them is the important thing. Obviously that guy had more problems than we know about. I'm glad he's gone though, he was really stinking up the place.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

What bothers me the most is that he has enormous potential...

But oh well...

I'm smoking dank....

That is what this is all about right???

not sure what you men by banana, but I have never claimed to be anything but a freak...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 1, 2009)

" am at peace with who I am...even the bad part..."







Corny, I know....I had just smoked some hash...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

I like bananas.. so I'll take it as a compliment...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 1, 2009)

MMMMM.....nanas...lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

unsubscribed...

this thread sucks!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> unsubscribed...
> 
> this thread sucks!


What's his problem???? 

ANYWAYS...

And so it starts....

with a clean slate...

Fresh new 9'x11' room for the trees...

I'm thinking I can eventually get all 4 lights in there...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

That was pretty funny gypsy


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 1, 2009)

Jesus Gypsy, ANOTHER grow room!!!!

I like your style. I'm so hung up on getting another 400 and you're talking about another 4 lamp room!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

So I was FINALLY able to get some dog gone h2o2...

15 gallons of 50% for US$110



Not bad..







​


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 1, 2009)

well!!! you're stocked up for a while!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Jesus Gypsy, ANOTHER grow room!!!!
> 
> I like your style. I'm so hung up on getting another 400 and you're talking about another 4 lamp room!!!


Calm down there boy...

I WISH!!! hahaha...

But the whole reason for going to trees is that I want to reduce the number of plants... and hopefully my paranoia too...

300+ just sounds so much worse than 3 or 4...

Plus I am bored with SOG...

IT WORKS!!!!

Don't get me wrong... I LOVE SOG...

But I am scared.. and trees have a bit more personality too...

Not to mention that I want to start playing with grafting...

Can you imagine ..???

9x11 room... 2400w... 7 strains.. *4 plants*...

I can.. now let's see if I can pull this off without interrupting the rotation...

I still want to harvest at least every 2 weeks...

So the SOG will come down as it finishes... one light at a time...

Gonna have to re-structure the cloning situation too...

Prolly trade in my t5 for a HPS for veg... I like a bit of stretch... especially since I'm "single cola-ing" every branch... node spacing is irrelevant...

We'll see... 

I'm stepping out of my sand box...

MBlaze thinks I should get at least a pound per 600 to start...

So that is not too far off my numbers... he just got 1.5lbs per light on his last grow...

So Yeah...

Not ANOTHER 4 lights... just another room...

4 extra lights would NOT appease my worries....



SpruceZeus said:


> well!!! you're stocked up for a while!


Should be good... 

You use the stuff?


----------



## Lennard (Jul 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Lennard said:
> 
> 
> > Gypsy in your tribute to MBlaze[/quote
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Lennard...

Welcome...

Can I ask you to try posting that again... but in a different format?

I'm not even sure who is saying what there... sorry.. I know I'm not that bright...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

I meant that dude... 

Please post your comments... I do wanna hear what you have to say...

Just help a brother out... I'm pretty stoned man...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

So.. I have gone full circle...

Went from just a basic basic bloom nute... 

To a complex Fox Farm schedule of Organics... and Solubles...

Then Humbolt... Bloom and Micro...

And now I am back to the very first nutrient regimen I had... which started in the AG, and didn't change until a few months go, when I could no longer find H2O2...

So here you go...

The stuff that I have had the best luck with so far...

Gypsy's ENTIRE collection of stuff that goes on the res...

...


suspense...

...

Drum roll...

...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, so you're really gonna phase out the SOG and go for just trees? Gonna be an adventure man! You'll pull it off though, no doubt. 

Grafting? 4 plants, 7 strains? You just blew my mind dude!

And I still vote Cali, though BC is also awesome.

And on the topic of feeling more comfortable with a few trees as opposed to a shitload of lollies, I just found this on NORML: Possession of less than 25 plants is protected under the Alaska Constitution&#8217;s right to privacy (See Ravin v. Alaska). Possession of 25 or more marijuana plants is &#8220;Misconduct involving a controlled substance in the fourth degree&#8221; and is punishable by a fine of up to $50,000 or five years in prison.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 1, 2009)

WOW! Seriously, just the bloom nutes and the H2O2? What about for feeding your mother plants?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah...  I know where I live... 

So you see the reason for my constant paranoia...

We'll see how it goes...

I'm a dumbass..

and I have never done anything like this before..

So we'll see...

I'll try one with one light and see how it goes...

But I have a fleeting feeling that this is going to be a GREAT GROW...

And yeah... what I want and what I am going to do are 2 different things...

I am going to do this like I learned SOG...

I'll just change my sig to "I found myself in a Forest"...

I am following MBlaze *ONE HUNDRED AND ELEVENTEEN %

*No outside anything.. not even from me...

If MBlaze does not approve I will not do it...

Just like it was with Al...

And we all know how that worked out... 

So yeah.. stick around...

I'll be *happy* to pull 0.7 g/w on this one...

But ideally... I would like to match my high mark of 1.8 g/w on the SOG... of course..

Now I need to learn how to veg right... training and pruning are very important and can make or break your yields...

Well, I'm busy..

But I am around...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> WOW! Seriously, just the bloom nutes and the H2O2? What about for feeding your mother plants?


Same brand's GROW JUICE...










s i m p l e





e a s y 










​


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah man we all gotta be paranoid. God forbid we smoke that mother-nature.

1.8 g/w sounds really good to me. How much is blaze getting per W off his trees?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

same...

he veges a little longer that I do even my moms...

But he starts his grow with 1 light, then 2 then 3 and 4..

So it's a wash really...

Same effective efficiency...

Nice huh?!

Just think...

He said this grow was ok...

Run these numbers real quick...

2400w 2 plants 17 pounds of wet bud...

I'll repeat so you don;t think I fucked up


2 plants...

17 punds of wet bud...

and that is not counting the third plant that I don't know the weight that was in the same room...

You're looking at about 5 to 6 pounds of dry bud from 3 plants.. pretty good...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 1, 2009)

Fuck yeah nice!

And I really like your 1 nute method. 

After reading through all kinds of crazy shit and getting carried away I've realized that in the end I'm all about keeping it simple. Less shit for me to fuck up... and less work, which is never a bad thing.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

yup yup...

BANG ON BRO!!!

s i m p l e is real nice...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 1, 2009)

And I hope you don't mind me posting these on your thread.... just wanted to show you what the AK that I'll be visiting looks like.

Two of the pics are from the folks' front porch (one featuring their little jack russel terrier, who absolutely loves it up there) and one is from the road up to their place. Looking at them now has me excited


----------



## drifter1978 (Jul 1, 2009)

hey gypsy good luck on your tree grow, hope you can emulate mblaze with those giants of his.

its a shame you didnt get an a +b coco nute formula works really well.

and also did i get it right when i read your post about your water feeders come up thru the bottom of your pot?

i also run coco and i run my feeders around the top of my pot just have a T section to link hose from pump to a round feeder and then it drains right thru the whole mix.

check my link if i didnt explain it very well 
just a suggestion


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Not at all Kenji..

This is our hang out...

and those are some beautiful shots!! nice dog too

Have GREAT TIME!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

damn kenji that sum beautiful scenery and looks like a wonderful place to live.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> hey gypsy good luck on your tree grow, hope you can emulate mblaze with those giants of his.


Cheers Bro!!!

and welcome to our "lair"...



> its a shame you didnt get an a +b coco nute formula works really well.


I've just heard of a lot of problems with coco and recirculating systems... I guess it deteriorates and may clog the pump, causing failure..

Plus I am very familiar with hydroton.. and I kinda like running an inorganic op...


> and also did i get it right when i read your post about your water feeders come up thru the bottom of your pot?


I'm about to go make it now...

I am planning on feeding a hose through the bottom... and spiraling it up to the top...

holes all over the hose disperse the solution.. and there is a plug at the end...

pretty simple... really... and then it just drains back into the res through small holes in the bottom..



> i also run coco and i run my feeders around the top of my pot just have a T section to link hose from pump to a round feeder and then it drains right thru the whole mix.


I can see that... 

But I got this whole thing planned and got the big water pump to match it...

It will be a SQUIRT sistem..



> check my link if i didnt explain it very well
> just a suggestion


Bro.. I'm supposedly working on the op right now...

But I will check it out later...

Hope you stick around...

Cheers!!!


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 1, 2009)

glad to hear your going trees gypsy....youll hjave a adventure


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

post sum pics of this system when u get finished..i wanna see other ways of growing besides DWC...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's what I got in mind...





​


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 1, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn kenji that sum beautiful scenery and looks like a wonderful place to live.





GypsyBush said:


> Not at all Kenji..
> 
> This is our hang out...
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! 

Off to bed...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

night


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

off to bed,,damn i just woke up..must be on the other side of the world!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

you gonna use just one bucket?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

I think a 19 gallon pot is sufficient for one plant...

what *did* you mean..?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

oh and it's 3:44am and the Gypsy is buuuuusy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

got dank?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

oh..19 gal!..HAHA yea thatll do!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> glad to hear your going trees gypsy....youll hjave a adventure


Cheers...

Thanks!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

its 6:49AM down here..Ohhh...i see..you growin a big monster,,soryy,didnt read that far back


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

new room and everything...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

i LOVE growing BIG trees..You can walk in there with pride...like yea I grew that big ass tree with them big ass buds!


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I've just heard of a lot of problems with coco and recirculating systems... I guess it deteriorates and may clog the pump, causing failure..
> 
> Plus I am very familiar with hydroton.. and I kinda like running an inorganic op...


Yeah I guess it could be a problem so you would need to have some type of filter to catch any of the coco particals that may fall through and go into your pump. Especially when you do a good flushing/flooding which I do once a week to get rid of any salt build up in the Coco. Best to stick to the current nutes u got for your medium instead of buying a coco specific nute just for the one plant unless your prepared to spend more money on it but im keen to see how the hydroton goes with this set up.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Yeah I guess it could be a problem so you would need to have some type of filter to catch any of the coco particals that may fall through and go into your pump. Especially when you do a good flushing/flooding which I do once a week to get rid of any salt build up in the Coco. Best to stick to the current nutes u got for your medium instead of buying a coco specific nute just for the one plant unless your prepared to spend more money on it but im keen to see how the hydroton goes with this set up.


Yea i agree...gotta buy new nutes and shit..Hydroton with coco..Im anxious too..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

either I am really stoned  or you just made no sense...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Yeah I guess it could be a problem so you would need to have some type of filter to catch any of the coco particals that may fall through and go into your pump. Especially when you do a good flushing/flooding which I do once a week to get rid of any salt build up in the Coco. Best to stick to the current nutes u got for your medium instead of buying a coco specific nute just for the one plant unless your prepared to spend more money on it but im keen to see how the hydroton goes with this set up.


It's decided..

I am going to give the Hydroton a try...

I see no reason why it won;t work... in theory..lol....

but we shall see....


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

Why wouldnt it work?Man i done seen sum crazy ass growing methods on here,If u know how to grow,which you do,,itll wont be that hard for you.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Why wouldnt it work?Man i done seen sum crazy ass growing methods on here,If u know how to grow,which you do,,itll wont be that hard for you.


why won't what work? 

I meant that I didn't understand you.. not that you said something that wouldn't work...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> why won't what work?
> 
> I meant that I didn't understand you.. not that you said something that wouldn't work...


 
The hydroton with the coco MAN!
Isnt that the new op?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Mblaze uses coco..

I am going to be using hydroton...

no mix...

Sorry if I confused you....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's a peek at what I am working on...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

OHHHHHH...yea man you had me confused for a second there!
Fuccin right thats gonna work..you using RW with that hydroton?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

no.. just hydroton...

lotsa floods...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

Ohh yea man you gonna LUV this!


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice, fuck that is a lot of clay! Ebb & flow that tree!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

a bag and a half... 19 gallons...

Now... as stupid as I am going to sound...

You just gave a GREAT IDEA...

It's amazing you know...

I mean.. it's not like I don't have 6 trays staring at me ...

but I am glad the idea came from you...

I'm gonna get another tote just like the res and Ebb/Flow the tree...

Thanks Dewey!!!


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 1, 2009)

Sweet, no probelm. I figure make it what ya know. Ebb & Flow! HEHE. This is going to be fun to watch!


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, and use those big large plastic buckets with the rope on them(you know the ones we would use for a keg!) and use that to flood the whole tree. It would be like 2 foot deep! Nice deep water ebb and flow! That would be sick!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 1, 2009)

GB didnt you start a thread on this single plant??? it seems like it is taking over your once picture thread haha. not meaning its a problem just hard to stay caught up if i dont stay on here for hours ahha.


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jul 1, 2009)

When you start filling up that room are you gonna veg 2 months or squeeze maximum time and start clones first week in flower and basically veg 3 months 1/2 months, just wondering because mblaze said he starts with 1-2 foot clones which are rather large

you would basically on the first day of flowering you would be cutting clones and rooting them for the first 2-3 weeks of flower then they would start veg and at the same time you would have plants vegging for the next flower cycle and then next flower cycle those clones would continue vegging and you would cut more clones and keep everything flowing banging out 6 flower cycles a year but vegging everything for 3 1/2 months.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 1, 2009)

Valhalla Seeds said:


> When you start filling up that room are you gonna veg 2 months or squeeze maximum time and start clones first week in flower and basically veg 3 months 1/2 months, just wondering because mblaze said he starts with 1-2 foot clones which are rather large
> 
> you would basically on the first day of flowering you would be cutting clones and rooting them for the first 2-3 weeks of flower then they would start veg and at the same time you would have plants vegging for the next flower cycle and then next flower cycle those clones would continue vegging and you would cut more clones and keep everything flowing banging out 6 flower cycles a year but vegging everything for 3 1/2 months.


Thats the way and I like the way you think . The clones I get are already rooted and planted in their own 15 gal pot so I do have it easy . I guess thats one of the benefits of letting others into your hobby and helping each other out. There can be many downfalls to that as well so I guess its a very rare thing to come by but it can be a huge benefit if you know exactly who your dealing with. I could never find other people I could trust as much as I trust my boys because none of us are in it for money. We only want to have a constant supply of free weed between us all so nothing is ever for sale and between all of us we are never short of weed.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Thats the way and I like the way you think . The clones I get are already rooted and planted in their own 15 gal pot so I do have it easy . I guess thats one of the benefits of letting others into your hobby and helping each other out. There can be many downfalls to that as well so I guess its a very rare thing to come by but it can be a huge benefit if you know exactly who your dealing with. I could never find other people I could trust as much as I trust my boys because none of us are in it for money. We only want to have a constant supply of free weed between us all so nothing is ever for sale and between all of us we are never short of weed.


 Hell yea man thats what im sayin..i aint sellin shit!Lucky if you get to smoke sum with me!


----------



## Lennard (Jul 1, 2009)

GYPSY: I was stoned as well at 2:30 and tired so yea... Anyhow looks like you got your mind set and ready bud, I will be watching this grow and wish you huge nugs.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

drifter1978 said:


> hey gypsy good luck on your tree grow, hope you can emulate mblaze with those giants of his.
> 
> its a shame you didnt get an a +b coco nute formula works really well.
> 
> ...


Just so you know...

My idea flopped due to me being a dumbass..

I should have just listened.. but nooooo...

fucking gypsies...

She's got an external ring on here now...

EXACTLY as you suggested...

But I will be switching to the ol'e ebb/flow here today...

Thanks Dude...

and it goes to show...

Gypsy is a newb beyond question...

Thanks Bro...


----------



## DWR (Jul 1, 2009)

jo check out my new strains man  pace - peace


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> GB didnt you start a thread on this single plant??? it seems like it is taking over your once picture thread haha. not meaning its a problem just hard to stay caught up if i dont stay on here for hours ahha.


I have been reluctant to spread the link cause I do not want chatter on that frequency...

If MBlaze has to deal with causalness that goes on here, it would be impossible...

So yeah there is a thread... But PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE...

PLEASE?!

post all your comments here...

If we let me and MBlaze run the show, it wil be a pretty informative thread..

Without any side posts...

Please help me help MBlaze help me...

Thank You...

Here.. but PLEASE... 

do not post there...

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/208597-gypsys-first-tree-attempt.html


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

thx for link... will be following silently


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Sweet, no probelm. I figure make it what ya know. Ebb & Flow! HEHE. This is going to be fun to watch!





DeweyKox said:


> Oh, and use those big large plastic buckets with the rope on them(you know the ones we would use for a keg!) and use that to flood the whole tree. It would be like 2 foot deep! Nice deep water ebb and flow! That would be sick!



Thanks Dewey...

Her pot is a 19 gallon plastic bucket with rope handles... the ones you use for kegs...

So I am going to use another tote like the 50 gal res as a tray...

It's big enough (barely) and strong enough...




Valhalla Seeds said:


> When you start filling up that room are you gonna veg 2 months or squeeze maximum time and start clones first week in flower and basically veg 3 months 1/2 months, just wondering because mblaze said he starts with 1-2 foot clones which are rather large
> 
> you would basically on the first day of flowering you would be cutting clones and rooting them for the first 2-3 weeks of flower then they would start veg and at the same time you would have plants vegging for the next flower cycle and then next flower cycle those clones would continue vegging and you would cut more clones and keep everything flowing banging out 6 flower cycles a year but vegging everything for 3 1/2 months.


 I have tons of clones and moms of 7 strains...

Cloning is not a problem ...

I am used to dealing with at least 150 clones a month... 100 of which go into flower... well used to...

That room will be a flowering room...

Trees that are ready to flower will move in here...

Except this first time around..

We already know she needs extra veg time... and that is why she gets her own room for now...

But yeah eventually, I will have a room in veg and that one in flower... with 2400w...



M Blaze said:


> Thats the way and I like the way you think . The clones I get are already rooted and planted in their own 15 gal pot so I do have it easy . I guess thats one of the benefits of letting others into your hobby and helping each other out. There can be many downfalls to that as well so I guess its a very rare thing to come by but it can be a huge benefit if you know exactly who your dealing with. I could never find other people I could trust as much as I trust my boys because none of us are in it for money. We only want to have a constant supply of free weed between us all so nothing is ever for sale and between all of us we are never short of weed.


I hear you about trust... can't do too much of that these days...

I will be handling all of my clone needs though...

and the next in line, is looking real good... she was started with this purpose in mind...

She is in DWC right now... but will be transplanted to a big pot real soon...



purpdaddy said:


> Hell yea man thats what im sayin..i aint sellin shit!Lucky if you get to smoke sum with me!


I give lots away...



Lennard said:


> GYPSY: I was stoned as well at 2:30 and tired so yea... Anyhow looks like you got your mind set and ready bud, I will be watching this grow and wish you huge nugs.


No worries dude..

Glad to have you here...



DWR said:


> jo check out my new strains man  pace - peace


Will do Bro...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thx for link... will be following silently


Fell free to be really loud if want... just do it over here...


Thanks Bro!


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jul 1, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Thats the way and I like the way you think . The clones I get are already rooted and planted in their own 15 gal pot so I do have it easy . I guess thats one of the benefits of letting others into your hobby and helping each other out. There can be many downfalls to that as well so I guess its a very rare thing to come by but it can be a huge benefit if you know exactly who your dealing with. I could never find other people I could trust as much as I trust my boys because none of us are in it for money. We only want to have a constant supply of free weed between us all so nothing is ever for sale and between all of us we are never short of weed.


right on, its good to have people to help and talk about growing, I just wish I knew someone that just grows elite mother plants that would be super, I gotta gotta go through the phenos myself if I want something good. Do you find the 15 gallons big enough if your running sunshine mix, I noticed on urban grower they do some tree grows and the guys are running trash cans with sunshine and pulling down some pretty big trees.

heres a nice tree grow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRkB4j3y1AA&feature=channel_page


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 1, 2009)

well..hope everything goes well with ya gypsy..you got the GENERAL knowledge of growing down patte so this should come east to you,Ive never cloned but once so all i ever grew was TREES..U gonna luv it man!


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 1, 2009)

*So I am going to use another tote like the 50 gal res as a tray...

It's big enough (barely) and strong enough...

*Badass, that will work! Are you going to flower it they size it is now, or veg it a little? I think I would cut down 1/3/ of the lowest portion off some time in the first stages. That way the top are all bud and are donkey dicks!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Valhalla Seeds said:


> heres a nice tree grow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRkB4j3y1AA&feature=channel_page


Thanks for the link.. I'll check it out...



purpdaddy said:


> well..hope everything goes well with ya gypsy..you got the GENERAL knowledge of growing down patte so this should come east to you,Ive never cloned but once so all i ever grew was TREES..U gonna luv it man!


I don;t know shit bro...

I was just following a recipe...

ANYONE can do that...

I consider myself more of a SOG operator than an actual grower...

The tree should change that a bit...



DeweyKox said:


> *So I am going to use another tote like the 50 gal res as a tray...
> 
> It's big enough (barely) and strong enough...
> 
> *Badass, that will work! Are you going to flower it they size it is now, or veg it a little? I think I would cut down 1/3/ of the lowest portion off some time in the first stages. That way the top are all bud and are donkey dicks!


The training has already begun...

She will veg for another 2~3 weeks...

I slpayed he open in a circle about 60"x50"...

She will be pruned and trimmed...

MBlaze's system is very similar to what we do...

Lots of clones pruned for single cola... he just never cuts the off of the tree...

So yeah... bottom 3rd and then some...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Gypsy, just took some new pics of my ghetto grow in the corner of my spare bedroom...400 mh/hps, all organic soil and nutes, diesel ryder, easy ryder, and white dwarf, and 3 purple wreck that i'm gonna veg and put outside in a couple weeks, then my own cross, rhinoberry...i copied a member here on that, looks super dank, but i'm sure since i only have 1 goin it'll be a male...i got another 40 seeds saved though, and only pollenated one branch....i love what you got going and that one huge tree idea is sooo awesome!! i may have to try that...maybe my best lady in a 5 gal bucket of soil under 400 hps!? i doubt a lb but anything close would be killer......enjoy


GKN


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Real nice Bro!!!

Best of luck with your RhinoBeryy!!!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Real nice Bro!!!
> 
> Best of luck with your RhinoBeryy!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing...


oh no problem...i'm starting a journal now, so i'll post the link...happy growing! 


GKN


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 1, 2009)

Subscribed to the Gypsy Tree!


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 1, 2009)

Trying to follow along with this tree thread for a couple reasons, I have only grown in soil, but very interested in other mediums. Anyone who knows feel free to answer. 

So what gypsy is doing is pumping water from the res to the top of the 19 gal. bucket and letting gravity disperse the water over the roots. Then the solution drains through holes in the bucket back into that flood tray? and the flood tray is connected to the res and everything drains back down? 

And the difference with Blaze is he hand waters using a hempy bucket approach, without a res because the coco can break down and clog the pump? I may be way off base here...I have been doing schoolwork for 8 hours


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Here is the progression of things...

I now have 2 indentical 50 gal totes...

One is the res below..

The other is an ebb/flow tray with fill/drain and overflow tubes...

The blue pot just sits in the tray and floods and drains...








So here she is in the original form, in the flopped design... 
I had coiled a hose with holes from the bottom up... no water ever reached the top...









The we see her as she spent the night with a top feed...









And now we have the final and tested ebb/flow set up under the Adjust-A-Wing'ed 600HPS...


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

Damn she is going to bush out so much since you tied her down. I am getting excited watching this and I am on the other side of the US haha. What is that stuff you are using to line the walls?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

that's truly awesome Gypsy! maybe one day i'll try hydro, when i've got some spare cash to play with...everything i know is of soil, i'd feel like such a newb, and wouldn't even know where to start...i mean pumps, timers, ph, ppm sumpin, resivoirs, top drib, ebb and flow, it's really quite overwhelming, and this is coming from an experienced dirt farmer...i even read some bout it in mags and here and don't understand it yet....here's my journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/209151-400w-auto-grow.html


gkn


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

It's called "REFLECTIX" insulation available at HD ...

Comes in different size rolls.. 

It's like mylar based bubble wrap, or something similar...


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

Alright cool thanks man, I might look into that. Mylar is such a bitch to hang that I want to find something else haha


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the model gypsy, that makes great sense now. Is there a reason why you flood so high? Do you have holes just in the bottom of your big pot, or around the sides too?

The fill/drain fitting just has a male piece sticking through the grow tray and connects to your hose? And the overflow is just a piece of tubing, no fittings necessary? sorry for the newb ?'s on this subject, but your just too much help! Thanks bro


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> that's truly awesome Gypsy! maybe one day i'll try hydro, when i've got some spare cash to play with...everything i know is of soil, i'd feel like such a newb, and wouldn't even know where to start...i mean pumps, timers, ph, ppm sumpin, resivoirs, top drib, ebb and flow, it's really quite overwhelming, and this is coming from an experienced dirt farmer...i even read some bout it in mags and here and don't understand it yet....here's my journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/209151-400w-auto-grow.html
> 
> 
> gkn


Dude... I'm a complete idiot...

If I can do it... anyone can...

The hardest part is sticking to the recipe at first....

We ALL want chocolate chips in our cake...

But I just feel that learning the basic cake first is crucial...

Soil takes a lot of "touch".. it's almost wizardry...

Hydro is science... numbers...

If you can add and multiply you can do hydro.. period...

And as for cash.. nice is nice... but there is plenty of DIY hydro from Wally World that is both effective and affordable...

Not trying to preach or anything...

But it's totally do-able...


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG this is going to be a bad ass grow my man! Good up GB keep it up man! Love in it!


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 1, 2009)

Also, forget where I posted this, and if it was here sorry for the double post. But check this.. pick up some older solar panels someone is getting rid of, line the walls of your room with those and reuse the light hitting the walls. Someone told me they reflect decently too. Not sure how much you could actually make up for.. but it would be cool to see someone try.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Dude... I'm a complete idiot...
> 
> If I can do it... anyone can...
> 
> ...


haha, i agree, i'm also an idiot!! i'm terrible at math and not good at diy, but i can grow pretty damn well outta soil...it does take a certain touch...i really do wanna try though, looks so interesting and hands on, which is awesome...i like your style gypsy, your a good dude...maybe next grow i'll do some kind of 1 or 2 plant dwc setup, i just wouldn't know how to start with the nutes, timers and what not...how'd you learn?

gkn


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> Thanks for the model gypsy, that makes great sense now.


Cool...



> Is there a reason why you flood so high?


I have learned doing ebb/flow in the SOG that the flood level pretty much determines the volume available for rootmass in the pot...

Anything in the pot, but above the flood level will just become the woody/dry type of roots...

And so the high flood level delivers and maintains a higher volume of root mass...

did that make sense?

The roots are going to spread and live actively, uptaking nutrients only in the flooded area...




> Do you have holes just in the bottom of your big pot, or around the sides too?


Just the bottom, like a regular pot...



> The fill/drain fitting just has a male piece sticking through the grow tray and connects to your hose?


In the tray, the fill drain is just a rally low whole, with a little screen cover over it to prevent junk from entering the pump as it drains



> And the overflow is just a piece of tubing, no fittings necessary?


It just dribbles back to the res...

I use a piece of tubing, bringing it back in the water, thus silencing the waterfall sound...



> sorry for the newb ?'s on this subject, but your just too much help! Thanks bro



I was and still am being helped... so it all works out...

So you are a newb too?

And you want to be smoking your own dank ASAP?

If you answered YES to the above...

You need to find a master...

not a newb doing good...

A MASTER...

There are a few here with published (on RIU) info on their methods...

Find one and go blind to all else.....

That is the straightest way to a successful and plentiful first harvest


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the words of wisdom my friend, I learned much from the diagram and that follow up post. I will do as you say and seek a master... I just love learning new concepts. Cheers to you and all of RIU


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> how'd you learn?
> 
> gkn


I bought an Aerogarden...

Got a zip + of dankity dank...

and I was in hotel room... hahahaha!!!

That was my first indoor grow...

From there I found Al B. Fuct and became a TOTAL FUCT HEAD...

I did everything he did....

And guess what ???

I got what he got...

First go was 1g/w...

and I have had better.. and worse...

But I signed up for a productive SOG and I got an ounce a day... or 2 pounds a month ...

From a complete newb first harvesting an AG...

Numbers don't lie.. they work...

Plus keeping up with pH is easy... it's either right... high or low...

and you act accordingly...

PPm is the same.. I keep mine at a constant 1400ppm... from first day in flower to harvest...

and I read those numbers on a digital display...

There is absolutely zero guess work... none...

So it is very precise... 

and fast.. something goes wrong.. flush it and you're back in business...

I can run over 100 gallons of fresh water through mys system in under an hour... 

then just nute her up and go...

ebb flow is easy.. simple and reliable...

a lazy stoner's best friend...


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats it!!!!! I am tossing all of my soil in the vegetable garden after I finish up with this last round...I know you use the hydroton, could any other medium be substituted, keeping everything else the same?


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I bought an Aerogarden...
> 
> Got a zip + of dankity dank...
> 
> ...


I gotta get a pH and ppm meter before I switch to hydro 
I have been looking on ebay for some nice meters. Is hanna a good name? You use a tri meter or something similar right?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> Thats it!!!!! I am tossing all of my soil in the vegetable garden after I finish up with this last round...I know you use the hydroton, could any other medium be substituted, keeping everything else the same?


sure there are dozens of mediums...

I like hydroton cause I can flood a lot of times in the day...

And not only does that bring more nutes to the roots, but when it drains it also brings more fresh air to the root zone...

But it dries out fast..

a day without water is really pushing your luck...

Now... 

Al B fuct used RW (now he is using fytocel), but it is so absorbent he can only flood once a day...

But he has an insurance factor...

If a pump fails and he does not notice.. he can prob go 3 days with no problems... as there is enough water in the RW to hold them over....

Dewey uses straight perlite...

and I have even used my driveway's gravel... but it was too heavy so I never did finish a cycle with it... but it worked just fine.. even mixed with hydroton...

So yeah.. you could spend years studying mediums...

and then there's the folks that go medium less... as in DEC and aero/nft...

when you find your master, and his recipe, you will nit have to make any of these decisions...

Your Master has already done that for you..

You just follow.... 

But that's me... how I would do it.. I mean how I did it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I gotta get a pH and ppm meter before I switch to hydro
> I have been looking on ebay for some nice meters. Is hanna a good name? You use a tri meter or something similar right?


I use a Hanna grocheck... ppm/ph

I would recommend it...

I really recommend a continuous type meter...

The probes go bad if they dry out... and those pens are almost impossible to keep wet all the time... the little bubble in the cap always leaks...

Just throw the probe in the res and forget it there...

Instant and continuous read out's are fancy and nice.. but for me it's all about the probe in the res never dries....


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 1, 2009)

That is what makes you a wise man. Going back to your analogy about standing on the shoulders of those that came before and looking further, and the A to B one as well. Why take a chance on all that bud when you can follow your master's plan step by step. Thanks for all the great advice GB, rep you again when you when I can.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

So continuous meters don't need new probes? At least not nearly as often as you would need with a hand held meter?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> That is what makes you a wise man. Going back to your analogy about standing on the shoulders of those that came before and looking further, and the A to B one as well. Why take a chance on all that bud when you can follow your master's plan step by step. Thanks for all the great advice GB, rep you again when you when I can.


Cheers Bro!

and remember.. you can always experiment, and probably with more success... after you have pulled off a few successful grows...

It doesn't mean you have to be an automaton forever...

Heck look at me..... trying something new.. and pretty confident of success... not cocky... just confident...



tom__420 said:


> So continuous meters don't need new probes? At least not nearly as often as you would need with a hand held meter?


I have never owned a pen, so I cannot tell you FOR SURE FROM EXPERIENCE...

But mine was bought last august and when I calibrate it (I check often) , it's hardly ever off, and if it is ... it's not by more than 0.1...

never had to mess with the probe...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

dude, that monsters gonna be awesome!! can't wait to see it at harvest time!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> Also, forget where I posted this, and if it was here sorry for the double post. But check this.. pick up some older solar panels someone is getting rid of, line the walls of your room with those and reuse the light hitting the walls. Someone told me they reflect decently too. Not sure how much you could actually make up for.. but it would be cool to see someone try.


Solar is unreasonably expensive...

I'd love to take advantage of the 24hrs of sun AK gets in the Summer...

But it's cost prohibitive for me...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, that monsters gonna be awesome!! can't wait to see it at harvest time!!


Still a long ways away...

Lets just see if I can keep her alive...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Still a long ways away...
> 
> Lets just see if I can keep her alive...


Whatever man...LOL.. You can grow some trees if you want. Its not much different. Just one plant creates 48 lollipops instead. You wont have any problems. LOL... You MIGHT even like it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Whatever man...LOL.. You can grow some trees if you want. Its not much different. Just one plant creates 48 lollipops instead. You wont have any problems. LOL... You MIGHT even like it.


We'll see how it goes...

No selling the omelet before the chicken lays the egg...

and I think I like it already...

FUCK...

4 plants in flower instead of 200+...

Sounds so different, even of they make the same amount of bud...

I don't like the paranoia associated with so many plants... it's scary...

Enough is enough... but I cannot make a decision until I see the efficiency of what *I* can do...

We'll see....


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 2, 2009)

You could do a cycle of Scrogs. 2-4 plants per tray. Harvest once a month. Or just go full on TREE and hang your lights vertical in the room. At any rate, LST is your friend for many a cola. I am sure you will have a great time with it. I LOVE having less than 12 plants.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> We'll see how it goes...
> 
> No selling the omelet before the chicken lays the egg...
> 
> ...


I wanted to ask you about all that daylight Gyps.
That must be a bit of a freak.
Not for you...but for me thinking about it lol
It never gets dark this time of year?
No wonder your so damn twisted lol 

I really like what your doing mate.
Trying new shit on and seeing how it fits.
That's called living, learning, loving, knowing.
...the minute that stops, your probably dead.

Good on ya for inviting us to your experiment.
That takes cojones.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I wanted to ask you about all that daylight Gyps.
> That must be a bit of a freak.
> Not for you...but for me thinking about it lol
> It never gets dark this time of year?
> ...


The Sun is most definitely OUT...  

24hrs a day for about 60 days... 

There are pluses and minuses...

Can't grow non auto outdoor... by the time 12/12 hits it's snowing...

But we get 75lbs cabbages and 8 pound carrots and shit...

Well the farmers in the Mat-Su valley do... not me...

Then Winter comes...

The Arctic Night...

Cold.... dark... silent... deadly...

Survival of the fittest at it's best... and for humans, that means lots of gear... I dress like an astronaut when I am snowmobiling at 60mph in -45F... helmet and all...

The only difference is their suit is pressurized...

But it's Summertime... millions of Salmon are swimming up the rivers and creeks to their birth place, to mate and die....

The bears are out... blacks and grizzlies all around... but they stay away... mostly... if you keep your area clean of garbage and food...

Most migratory birds in the world are also here right now...

The Yukon-Kuskokwim Delta Wildlife Refuge is the largest bird nesting grounds in the whole world...

I have seen a sunny day turn DARK with swans... thousands and thousands and thousands of birds...

And all the birds and fish come here because of the abundance of mosquitoes in the Summer...

NO PLACE HAS MOSQUITOES LIKE THE ARCTIC... that is a nuisance.. but we get used to it...

Anyways....

I got a few pics for you guys...

The new room is coming along...

Got a 6" 440cfm exhaust... brought the veg stuff in there...

realized that I have been itching to grow bigger plants so bad I had already started one!

I know.. I know....

That's what happens when you have 300 + plants in your op...

You never know them all... My guess is shes about week 4.???? 

Any guesses..????  

Well...

Here you go...

Fucking Gypsies...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

huh... 

I just remembered... 

I have a Sea of Green as well.... 





























































































​


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 2, 2009)

*omg that 2nd picture looks delicious. *


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Startin' to show some amber trichs... 

Medicine...  

























​


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice looking plants, One Word..... Quality!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Dewey!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Startin' to show some amber trichs...
> 
> Medicine...
> 
> ...


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jul 2, 2009)

Gypsy those are some awfully big totes you gotta use, are you gonna get that stuff on wheels so you can roll it around. If you plan on growing trees hydro you should look into growing with Krusty Buckets.

"Krusty quoted yields of 3.5 lbs per 1,000 watt light. he had 10 x 1000 watters, but ONLY 12 PLANTS! He got 30-odd lbs from 10 kw (roughly 15.5 kg) in 10 weeks"

http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=krusty%20bucket&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


explains it pretty well here

http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=38054&st=0


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Valhalla Seeds said:


> Gypsy those are some awfully big totes you gotta use,


Hi VS...

The blue pot is 19 gallons.. and it just lifts off of the tray for clean up... just like a pot...

The res is a 50 gallon tote, as is the one I am using as a tray...

40 gallons of solution should be stable enough to please my laziness...

All my res. in the SOG are 100 gallons capacity...

I like a big res.. nice and stable..



> are you gonna get that stuff on wheels so you can roll it around.


Waaait... 

Wheels???? roll it around?

I'm confused...  I can't think of a single reason to have wheels...

Can you enlighten me ..



> If you plan on growing trees hydro you should look into growing with Krusty Buckets.
> 
> http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=krusty bucket&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


Are they good?

I know Ebb/Flow... so I decided to stick with something I am comfortable with...

Why would you choose a Krusty Buckets over Ebb/Flow?

I am not that familiar with the benefits ...

Thanks!


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jul 2, 2009)

You won't need wheels now but if you want to move from veg room to flower room its nice to be able to roll your big plants around lol. The Krusty Bucket is like what your dong except the only difference is in the reservoir, for the plant you only have 3" of liquid and you have a air compressor pumping mass amounts of air into the root zone, and the krusty bucket only requires 5 gallon bucket to grow those giant plants. Id read through the links I posted though, they explain it alot better and show pictures.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Valhalla Seeds said:


> You won't need wheels now but if you want to move from veg room to flower room its nice to be able to roll your big plants around lol.


She is vegging in the room she will flower in... so I will not need to move her...

And in the future, it will be easy enough to pick up the pot and move her... hydroton is light...

The Krusty Bucket is like what your dong except the only difference is in the reservoir, for the plant you only have 3" of liquid and you have a air compressor pumping mass amounts of air into the root zone, and the krusty bucket only requires 5 gallon bucket to grow those giant plants. Id read through the links I posted though, they explain it alot better and show pictures.[/quote]

I did.. 

I just don't understand why you would prefer that...

I was hoping you would tell me...

I do not know the benefits behind your suggestion...

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jul 2, 2009)

Just mentioning it because it gives the biggest yield and fastest growth for growing trees in hydro, but what your doing will work fine, think of it as your system on steroids.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 2, 2009)

Valhalla Seeds said:


> Just mentioning it because it gives the biggest yield and fastest growth for growing trees in hydro, but what your doing will work fine, think of it as your system on steroids.


Faster than aeroponics? I find that hard to believe....


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jul 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Faster than aeroponics? I find that hard to believe....


its part aeroponics that is why


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 2, 2009)

It kinda looks like a shallow water bubbleponic system to me.... How would that perform any better than a regular DWC system?


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jul 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> It kinda looks like a shallow water bubbleponic system to me.... How would that perform any better than a regular DWC system?


Krusty Buckets are designed for growing monster plants, Im a bit surprised no one has heard of them here..


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 2, 2009)

Does he grow plants as big as M Blaze? He doesn't use a Krusty bucket I don't think. You can grow monster plants in any medium


----------



## mikeoils (Jul 2, 2009)

Not a joke! Vote to legalize marijuana. CNN today
Reports, Obama will consider legalization with
1million votes Call 973-409-3274 and send this
as a text message to everybody who wants it legalized


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jul 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Does he grow plants as big as M Blaze? He doesn't use a Krusty bucket I don't think. You can grow monster plants in any medium


Of course you can, I was just pointing out that Krusty Buckets are top when dialed in for monster plants. I personally would rather just grow in sunshine or coco and not worry about equipment going bust, but that is just me.

Heres a kfb and dwc Grand daddy purp grow
the guy prefers kfb

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=20401&highlight=KFB

KFB vs DWC vs biobuckets

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=60370&highlight=KFB&page=2


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Valhalla Seeds said:


> Just mentioning it because it gives the biggest yield and fastest growth for growing trees in hydro, but what your doing will work fine, think of it as your system on steroids.


I see...

and I appreciate your input...

Honestly I am going to stick to the ebb flow idea...

It should give me what I want in a simplicity I am familiar with...

If flooding hydroton can give me 3/4 to 1 oz in a 5"pot, from a zero veg clone, I really want to see what a 19 gallon pot will do...



tom__420 said:


> Faster than aeroponics? I find that hard to believe....


I do not...

A fine tubed DWC op will rival the explosive growth of Aero...

add a res and the recirculating factor and and you have just removed some of the common issues with DWC...



tom__420 said:


> It kinda looks like a shallow water bubbleponic system to me.... How would that perform any better than a regular DWC system?


Most DWC users do not add a separate res and circulated the solution...

And also the mix of shallow DWC with a kick ass air pump/compresssor will replicate aero conditions pretty close...



Valhalla Seeds said:


> Of course you can, I was just pointing out that Krusty Buckets are top when dialed in for monster plants. I personally would rather just grow in sunshine or coco and not worry about equipment going bust, but that is just me.
> 
> Heres a kfb and dwc Grand daddy purp grow
> the guy prefers kfb
> ...


Thanks for the indo VS...

I will keep informing myself...

But I am so lazy I doubt I will want to deal with multiple buckets and hoses and cleaning all that...

E/F may not be the most preoductive system in the world...

But I do believe it is the top on user-friendliness and compatibility with lazy stoners....

Cheers Bro...!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

"...you haven't seen war until you have seen it through the eyes of Quentin Tarantino..."

[youtube]eEsPkdlFcxE[/youtube]​


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 2, 2009)

It comes out the day after 4/20 too haha. I am most def going to see that, thanks for the heads up gypsy. Anything by Quentin Tarantino is awesome and this looks like it will be the same


----------



## Mammath (Jul 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


>


I'd like to bump all those last pics Gypsy but I though I'd just choose one.
The decision of which one to pick was not an easy one lol.

Not too shabby for someone who doesn't think he's a good grower.

 Just brilliant mate. 
One of the best looking buds I've ever seen...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

This is also a GREAT movie...

Made 100% in AK by the local crew...

Sorry I don't have a clip to post.. but they have one on their website...

Dude gets his crops stolen and goes after who did it...

Great fucking movie if you can find it...

http://www.crookedpictures.com/

"The most dangerous man there ever was is a man who's gone and lost his cause... KILLING Big Bad Jim is all I have left to doooo..." by a man with broken dreams.. in a land that is old.. and hard... 

*






**Way Up North *

Crooked Pictures proudly presents its latest short! Way Up North is a whimsical tale about betrayal and revenge set in the last frontier. Told through the musical stylings of Alaska's own Rebuttals, this gritty comic will have you stomping your feet to every unspeakable act and leave you grinning for more. Check out the teaser trailer...


http://www.crookedpictures.com/
​


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I'd like to bump all those last pics Gypsy but I though I'd just choose one.


I do not mind at all... I post them a lot too...

I LOVE pictures...



> The decision of which one to pick was not an easy one lol.


I can't wait to smoke that bud... Juicy Fruit is SOOOO TASTY...



> Not too shabby for someone who doesn't think he's a good grower.
> 
> Just brilliant mate.


Thanks Bro!!!

I guess we all have our good days...



> One of the best looking buds I've ever seen...


Thanks Mammath!!

I appreciate it...

But... I bet you have seen way better looking buds than that.. 

just the photo may not have done them justice...

Good lighting is key not only to growing, but also in documenting the process...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 2, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!







gypsy.. that is just TOO pretty. BIG op you have going... i sometimes forget how large scale you have become! 
if you don't mind... post a link to the tree grow again? maybe in your sig? i forgot to subscribe the other day. 


Shack


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah, that is a phenomenal plant Gypsy, nice work...and that movie looks incredible, i saw the trailer a while back...



gkn


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!




​ 



> gypsy.. that is just TOO pretty. BIG op you have going... i sometimes forget how large scale you have become!
> if you don't mind... post a link to the tree grow again? maybe in your sig? i forgot to subscribe the other day.
> 
> 
> Shack


THANKS SHACK!!!

Here is the link...

I'm so reluctant to post it though... if it turns into what this thread has, there is no way MBlaze is going to help me...

*PLEASE DO NOT POST ON THE "TREE THREAD"...

POST ANY AND ALL COMMENTS HERE IN THE DEPOT...

I WILL READ AND REPLY TO ALL AS I ALWAYS HAVE...

LET'S KEEP THE TREE CHANNEL FREE AND CLEAR FOR THAT GROW'S INFO...

THANKS !


*Gypsy's first Tree attempt
​ 


GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah, that is a phenomenal plant Gypsy, nice work...and that movie looks incredible, i saw the trailer a while back...
> 
> 
> 
> gkn


Thanks! GKN glad to have you here...

*Way Up north* won some kind of nomination at the Beverly Hills Film Festival... and the music fucking ROCKS!!!

You can contact them directly about availability of the flick..

I'm not sure what's going on in that dept though.... my copy was a gift from the director...

Cheers!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Not too shabby for someone who doesn't think he's a good grower.


Been thinking about this comment for a little bit now...

Bro... I really appreciate what you are saying there...

But hear me out...

I only have to keep my plants alive for a short span...

If I have a problem... I don't solve it... I chuck it... and replace it...

I am merely an operator...

Keeping a plant alive and healthy for months and moths requires many skills that I just do not possess...

I've never done it...

I prolly throw away more plants halfway into flower than most folks have in their whole ops...

You know what I mean..?? I'm no "grower"... 

I just manage systems...

I am hoping to become a good grower one day, but I have lots and lots to learn...

So in keeping with the learning trend....

I decided to attempt pruning on the girl that is already in flower...

Here is to pure instinct... 

well if I fucked up, at least it wasn't my Queen...




















So how did I do???


Also worth mentioning is the fact that this girl in a pot with hydroton and gravel from my driveway mixed in...

Fucking Gypsies... ... 










And there's a whole new world unraveling in the center of her universe...


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jul 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I see...
> 
> and I appreciate your input...
> 
> ...


I just could not grow with all those hoses and pumps without messing it up somewhere, my idea of a tree grow is some big ass containers filled with sunshine mix setup with a drip system running Tropf Blumats with a some big ass water tanks for resses.. no timers just set it and forget it  but if I was to do hydro I would run the kbs system, but you would still have to run ebb and flow for veg and then transplant or something, I was also reading your supposed to use lava rock in kbs and run pumps 24/7.

Its interesting about the whole aerating of the roots stuff... Ive gotten 10 footers outdoors in soaking wet mud.. lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe one day I will try your way...

Feel free to post any pics if you want...

I like BIG pictures...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 3, 2009)

I just subscribed to your tree thread. Thrilling stuff, I cant wait to see the results and follow with my substandard tribute grow. =)


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I just subscribed to your tree thread.


Thank You!  



> Thrilling stuff,


I knooooow .. right?!?!

I'm really excited...

Like really...



> I cant wait to see the results


No kidding...

I hope I keep liking this as much as I am now...



> and follow with my substandard tribute grow. =)


Yeah.. you and your substandard everything... 

Poor SpruceZeus...  he only smokes ...  THE BEST LOOKING BAGSEED IN THE WORLD...!!!! 


Hahaha...

Perpetual trees... 

now how cool would it be if we could casually just trade strains whenever...

Keep the trees growing and not loose the genetics...

I am afraid of loosing control, I tell you...

I guess I'll be cloning from the trees as they go to flower, in order to keep the DNA...

But .. uh...  fuck-up johnny here is very afraid...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Gotta have some tunes... 

Strictly Roots... 

[youtube]makIUjYG784[/youtube]


Mini Trees...  



























This is plant #1 out of my 3 choices... I chose #2...











and there we have... uhhhh  .... something...











So yeah.. this is basically everything I have aside from the flowers in the SOG, I hope I have enough to make the perp tree grow work...

There they are... all 7 strains..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Cinderella 99 @ 4~5 weeks.. she's got another couple of weeks...














































And Some Juicy Fruit... just about mature, I believe...

She's got that "done" look... don't you agree?























​


----------



## DWR (Jul 3, 2009)

juicy fruit looks ready, but a bad yielder heh ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> juicy fruit looks ready, but a bad yielder heh ?


She is absolutely the very best tasting smoke I have ever had.. period .. hands down by a thousand...

says the guy who smokes bagseed...

This IS the first pure bred I have ever flowered...

As for yield... everything I hear is that she is a producer... a bit temperamental though..

So in the mix with all kinds street mutts, she ended up taking the brunt of the compromise...

I am sure if I take the time to learn what she likes, I would have a completely different outlook...

But I got moms... and I want a Juicy Fruit tree.. so I'll be learning her ways..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh! what the hell...

Bump for the SoG pics...




GypsyBush said:


> huh...
> 
> I just remembered...
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

oi oi gypsy bush lookin mighty fine in there what seed company is the juicy fruit? ive not seen swollen calyx's like that other than the trainwreck, your cindy looks like shes gonna be knockout too, that stuffs too racy for me but smells out this world! rep! ( next time :/ )


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oi oi gypsy


Waddup!?!



> bush lookin mighty fine in there


Thanks...it's been a lot of work.. but it's fun as hell...!!!!



> what seed company is the juicy fruit?


The seeds were a gift along with some WW beans (veging still unsexed).. 

I gotta ask... I'll get back to you...



> ive not seen swollen calyx's like that other than the trainwreck,


Some of them buds look ok for a newb eh?!...



> your cindy looks like shes gonna be knockout too, that stuffs too racy for me but smells out this world! rep! ( next time :/ )


I hear you... she is fruity as hell...

I am about to taste a sampler...

I'll let you know in a minute...


Thanks for stopping by...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

no worries man always a pleasure lookin at buds!

deffo good for a newb man how long you been at this ? cindy is great strain man smells like pineapple sherbet... really racy high tho i thought i was havin a heart attack.

happy growin man!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how long you been at this ?


My first indoor crop was 8 months ago... 1.2 zips out of an Aerogarden...

and for the last 6 months I have been trying to figure out how to make the ebb flow work...

Here's my first ever hydro grow...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

wow great work i was wondering about those aerogarden things they seem to be pretty sweet for a small setup. i was thinking about going the hydro way but im just about getting there with soil/coco n im trying to keep my operation small scale, if i got into hydro id get carried away....

what strain is that^^^


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 3, 2009)

WOW GB, lots of beautiful new pictures. Gorgeous.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow great work i was wondering about those aerogarden things they seem to be pretty sweet for a small setup.


Thanks!

Looking in retrospect, I would not buy one...

But on the same hand, It was one of the best purchases I have ever made...

I grew that batch in a hotel room nightstand, in between surgeries..

I called a cab and asked the driver to go get me one...

I learned so much about hydro with it...



> i was thinking about going the hydro way but im just about getting there with soil/coco n im trying to keep my operation small scale, if i got into hydro id get carried away....


There is a post on the DIY GrowFAQ that shows a real small, super claen ebb/flow set up...

A guy could experiment with some "corner plants"... 



> what strain is that^^^


That is a Sativa dominant that has been kept alive in AK for a few generations now...

I do not know it's name... but it's just a hardy, fruity, glorified bagseed clone....

The tree I am vegging right now, is the same strain as the AG grow...

Guess I should do a compilation of what I ahev done with that strain soo far.. 




krakennkenji said:


> WOW GB, lots of beautiful new pictures. Gorgeous.


Thanks Kenji!! 

Glad to see you around.....


...

...


.....

.........


Eyesmoke...

Hot Damn!!! 

..


I said.. 

HOT DAMN!!! 

You weren't kidding.. racy...

I just took a few bongsanaps... and I had to sit back for a minute.....

The taste was mediocre, as can be expected from a bottom sampler dried on the ballast...

But I gotta tell you something...

If my experience with these things serves me right... there's few people that couls finish a spliff of this weed...

I mean... I've been up and smoking all day long...

Not muchcan make such a strong statement on top of that!!!

HORRAY CINDY!!!!

Now hurry up I wanna smoke a 4 week cure......


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's the smallest most puny & premature bud I could find on the plant... the one I just sampled...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> HORRAY CINDY!!!!
> 
> Now hurry up I wanna smoke a 4 week cure......


Me too!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

4 week cure on the cindy will make it amazing fella enjoy!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Me too!


You're coming to AK.. but not far enough...

I might as well be on the dark side of the Moon, from where you'll be...

That's too bad... I'd share...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 4 week cure on the cindy will make it amazing fella enjoy!



Cheers Don...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah man you're probably way up north, eh? 24hrs sunlight and whatnot. I was born in Fairbanks, also lived in Anchorage... have vague childhood memories of that.

Maybe one day I'll make it back up there. Get aquainted with cindy


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

yup yup... way out in the Bush...

400 miles from the nearest road...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 3, 2009)

Holy shit man, you are one isloated, pot growing gypsy! lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Where I live... PEOPLE are the minority...

and shwagg sells for $50 a shy gram...

I just could not deal with that anymore...

I am sooooo glad I found RIU...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

those damn gypsies take over everything,lol i'm subscribed.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Where I live... PEOPLE are the minority...
> 
> and shwagg sells for $50 a shy gram...
> 
> ...


 here by mexico get a brick for a 100 dollars , avg squag.. i havent smoked nun tho in 9 yrs since i bot my first lite.shit gives me a pounding headache.must be from lack of oxygen to the brain,lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> those damn gypsies take over everything,lol i'm subscribed.


fucking gypsies...

Welcome Brother!!!  

Make your self at home...

Pics start on page #9 due to a panicked paranoia attack...

And there are about 40 pages of incessant and retarded BULLSHIT some where before 100... you'll smell it... 

Anyways... pruise around...

I like doing lots of 30+ pic updates... there might be something you like in there...

I got a few other silly threads too...

But this one is an open space..

Post whatever you like... anytime...

Make yourself at home...



Ps... I am soo high off of that Cindy right now.... uhuuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm so high...

it's 4 am... and it looks like 4 pm... ... or 2 am or midnight... or noon...

The Sun just keeps going round and round...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

dude how do you even connect to the net if the roads 400 miles away?!?!!? thats crazy


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I'm so high...
> 
> it's 4 am... and it looks like 4 pm... ... or 2 am or midnight... or noon...
> 
> The Sun just keeps going round and round...


lol , and everyone here says i'm bi-polar!,,,,,,,he lives over the hills and far away.not far from my house,lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Dude... we got satellites now days...

I have checked email 35 miles out on the frozen Bearing Sea, fishing for halibut with snowmobiles...

The world is connected bro...! even the Eskimos...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

damn man that sounds like crazy fun but how big are the halibut to be biting snowmobiles lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> lol , and everyone here says i'm bi-polar!,,,,,,,he lives over the hills and far away.


I'm not bi...

But i do live close to the pole...

and it's... "past the last highway... across the lost hills.. by God, it's last place on Earth..." Artist Michael Faubion, of his visits in western Alaska..


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I'm not bi...
> 
> But i do live close to the pole...
> 
> and it's... "past the last highway... across the lost hills.. by God, it's last place on Earth..." Artist Michael Faubion, of his visits in western Alaska..


 and i always thot the earth was round.,lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man that sounds like crazy fun but how big are the halibut to be biting snowmobiles lol


BIG... 

and we use meat as bait... the sno-gos are for transportation...

Picture this.... going out to sea... 35 miles.. on the ice.. riding a machine towing a sled.. oh.. say about 2.000 pounds for a fully loaded rig with the driver..

You look out in the distance and you can see the ice ondulating with the furious sea currents underneath it... kinda freaky the first time I went...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

bigass fish.. we catch catfish that size here.across the rio grande valley...looks like its gonna be cool today 103F.about time............ yea i read 2 of ed rosenthals books twice before i bot my first light , ever try to read and write and learn and be wasted.horrible,lol,i have been known to gro qarter pounder single cola in 2 gallon containers.not exaggerating either.


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 3, 2009)

*Is that a flounder?*


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 3, 2009)

gypsy that damn fish is monstrous!You see one like that before?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *Is that a flounder?*


Similar... it's a Halibut... big bottom fish with both eyes on top...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

holy shit i bet that thing could bite a skiddoo! thats some big ass fish


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> bigass fish.. we catch catfish that size here.across the rio grande valley...looks like its gonna be cool today 103F.about time............



BWAHAHAHA!!!!

I'll bet my high for the summer just passed at 75F....

Same day/night.. there was a dusting of snow in the hills...




> yea i read 2 of ed rosenthals books twice before i bot my first light , ever try to read and write and learn and be wasted.horrible,lol,i have been known to gro qarter pounder single cola in 2 gallon containers.not exaggerating either.


That is SO COOL...

Feel free to post as many pics as you want here... I mean it...

I don;t do book very well..

I like pictures if you know what I mean...

That one of the reasons why I thnk so highly of Al... he made it easy for me....

Almost every point he has to make comes with a great illustration..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> gypsy that damn fish is monstrous!You see one like that before?


I have never seen a record fish like that in a tournament... I've only been out fishing with the Eskimo men

But any fish that can feed several families for weeks is a winner in my book...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

How about a song?

I love this one...

[youtube]y6tKMjOdr8E[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I have never seen a record fish like that in a tournament... I've only been out fishing with the Eskimo men
> 
> But any fish that can feed several families for weeks is a winner in my book...


Yea i hear that! Wonder what that fish tastes like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

bet their well sick of it by the end lol 

do the eskimo's like a toke?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> How about a song?
> 
> I love this one...
> 
> [youtube]y6tKMjOdr8E[/youtube]


mellow ass tunes gypsy..luv that one too


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Yea i hear that! Wonder what that fish tastes like?


Actually tastes like sea fish.. but has the consistency of a big ol' steak...

Nice white meat...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> bet their well sick of it by the end lol


Eskimos do not get sick of having something to eat bro...

Culturally, these people probably have starved more often and for longer than any other peoples in the planet...

Their concept is that it is either EDIBLE.. or not...

Just like they do not have the concept of "I"...

"I" is alone.. and alone "I" dies in the frozen wasteland... for them there is only "WE"...




> do the eskimo's like a toke?


Yup!

most villages around Bush AK have outlawed alcohol.. with serious punishment... but tolerate Pot as long as the chores of the village get done...

The Elders are very wise...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 3, 2009)

yea man the eskimos are like indian tribes..just with more clothes! I had a padna that used to live in anchorage..He said that there was really no BAD weed up there..Everything was just so dank.even the shwag..He brought down sum shwag from up there once and man it was like KIND to us here in the south!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Actually tastes like sea fish.. but has the consistency of a big ol' steak...
> Nice white meat...
> Eskimos do not get sick of having something to eat bro...
> Culturally, these people probably have starved more often and for longer than any other peoples in the planet...
> ...


sounds like they've got society screwed on the right way! id never really thought of eskimo's like that. their ethos is pretty cool, no pun intended.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> yea man the eskimos are like indian tribes..just with more clothes! I had a padna that used to live in anchorage..He said that there was really no BAD weed up there..Everything was just so dank.even the shwag..He brought down sum shwag from up there once and man it was like KIND to us here in the south!


I have lived Outside (Lower 48 ) before and what he said is absolutely true...

A buddy came to visit while I was still in town and he could not belive what we got off the crackhead in the hotel we were at..

Although I must admit I have gotten my share of WET dank before...

Still better that dry "hay"...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like they've got society screwed on the right way! id never really thought of eskimo's like that. their ethos is pretty cool, no pun intended.


Another thing about them is that they believe one should treat ALL strangers as if they were family.. cause they might be and you just don;t know...

Pretty pleasant people in all reality..

My house remained unlocked (THERE IS NO LOCK ON THE DOOR) for 8 months straight...

Nothing was moved... nothing went missing... not a stick of firewood... not a slab of dried fish...

Respect is paramount when you live in a place where everything that is not human is trying to kill you and eat you...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Another thing about them is that they believe one should treat ALL strangers as if they were family.. cause they might be and you just don;t know...
> 
> Pretty pleasant people in all reality..
> 
> ...


thats cool man for real westernising civilisation fucked it right up... id love to visit that part of the world


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> BWAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> I'll bet my high for the summer just passed at 75F....
> 
> ...


heres a few g13 hp singlecola these are in 3.5 gallon cont.3.5 oz dry ,a bout the size of my leg,,branches 3 dry oz in 2 gal. container.. white russian in 3.5 gal. container the middle one got very large fini. 3 oz... other than that the avg. is 1.5 to 2.5 oz.its the sugar daddy that pax it on though , air conditioner pointing at plants they love instead of fan. heres a small sample.not all of course get that large but th12 % humidity helps them really resin out with a little hep of , these fuckin grey coat rebels always tyrying to start some shit,lol.R.


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 3, 2009)

*So you guys can't get drunk up there just high? On another note, how did you get those beautiful close up shots of your buds?*


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats cool man for real westernising civilisation fucked it right up... id love to visit that part of the world


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Fucking RIGHTEOUS BRO!!! 

Hey.. did you have those pics posted elsewhere on RIU already?

Cause once they are uploaded, just copy and paste onto your post..

Use the addy +




or just select and copy the pic itself with the mouse... 

I'm old...

I like BIG pics... 



raiderman said:


> heres a few g13 hp singlecola these are in 3.5 gallon cont.3.5 oz dry ,a bout the size of my leg,,branches 3 dry oz in 2 gal. container.. white russian in 3.5 gal. container the middle one got very large fini. 3 oz... other than that the avg. is 1.5 to 2.5 oz.its the sugar daddy that pax it on though , air conditioner pointing at plants they love instead of fan. heres a small sample.not all of course get that large but th12 % humidity helps them really resin out with a little hep of , these fuckin grey coat rebels always tyrying to start some shit,lol.R.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *So you guys can't get drunk up there just high? *


Alcohol is highly frowned upon by the Elders...

prolly about the same as some of is feel about nasty ass crackheads in the alley...

But there are bootleggers and drinkers... everywehere...


> *On another note, how did you get those beautiful close up shots of your buds?*


Thanks!

Light!

Good light is the single most important factor in any photograph...

But literally, I use a small point and shoot camera.. and I just point.. and shoot...

Good lighting makes them come out rich like that.. not me...


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 3, 2009)

*Nice... I thought you were using like some crazy ass camera or some sort of magnifier. *


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

I use one of these to be exact...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

This shot is amazing... so fucking healthy!!!

+rep and then some!!!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

thanx , i guess i never figured out how to enlarge them.i bot d60m nikon and a sak of lenses ,i love this camera,turned into a sweet hobby.jus got in from work. putin my 3 hrs for the day.,lol.i'm a business owner locally, theyde shit pop tarts if they knew wat i did.lol.thanx for the rep..that las pic you did was that soma seeds lavender,,shit looks real narcotic,my favorite blend .great job.lollol,you talk about gettin old,lol, i use to go to black sabbath concerts in the 70s ozzy days,,yea near 50.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

i'm slightly computer retarded and i still don't know how to make those pics nice and fucking big...i've always wanted to, i hate the little ones...can you help my Gypsy?


gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> i'm slightly computer retarded and i still don't know how to make those pics nice and fucking big...i've always wanted to, i hate the little ones...can you help my Gypsy?
> 
> 
> gkn


 lol,me too, i need step by step instructions like a blind person,because i cant be thinkin about my nex stone and lesser important things.lol.R.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> lol,me too, i need step by step instructions like a blind person,because i cant be thinkin about my nex stone and lesser important things.lol.R.


hahha, seriously...so gypsy, step by step pleaseeee!! lol 


gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

really like ur eskimo culture decor.i mean real ns. my place has african stuff, tall plants ,bamboo tables.i got haf my stuff packed to get the f*** out of here. will pic my personal decor also couple months,,,jus waiting 60 more days for the purple grow finishing. i'm never living in town again,lol...i'm converting bedrooms nex.. buying another light maybe 2 ,see wat happens.. i'm renting first then buying..hope it worx out for me.


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 3, 2009)

Just wanted to show off my first grow, She's in a 5 Gal. bubble bucket, 6 weeks in flowering


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> you talk about gettin old,lol, i use to go to black sabbath concerts in the 70s ozzy days,,yea near 50.


"oh Lord Yeah!"...

Fucking A, Bro...

I never did see Sabbath... I was in the wrong continent for rock 'n roll concerts...

But I did get to see Iron Butterfly more than once... 

Nice to know I am not the only one getting older...

Feel free to drop by anytime bro... 

You are always welcome at the House of Gypsy...



GrowKindNugs said:


> i'm slightly computer retarded and i still don't know how to make those pics nice and fucking big...i've always wanted to, i hate the little ones...can you help my Gypsy?
> 
> 
> gkn


We all get by with a little help from our friends...

[youtube]uQYDvQ1HH-E[/youtube]

So...

We want to post a picture ..

We go and write our post..

*"hey.. look at my picture!!! it's dank!!!..."*

Then we scroll down and hit the attachment button, still business as usual...

Choose your pics and upload...

..


loading .. . .. .

...

So when you are finished loading, open the pics on their own page/tab... 
(I use a MAC so I just hit "apple + click on the link) 
(on a PC I believe you can "right click" and select open in new tab)





if you did the last step correctly, you should now have a browser page with nothing but your picture on it...

From this page you can go two routes...

you can use your mouse to "select" the pic, then use "ctrl + C" to copy... then just paste "ctrl + V" ) it on your post...

or you could select and copy the address of the page that contains the image and slap it in between




as you paste it on your post...

Once a pic is uploaded, it can be copied and pasted freely...

Like I post my pics here... and the go on pasting rampages.. slapping them everywhere... which I hear is not cool by the way...  folks are getting mad at me...

Fucking gypsies...

Anyways.. I hope that covered it...

If not, hit me back... it's simple really, I just can't explain it "simply"... 




o= High= o said:


> Just wanted to show off my first grow, She's in a 5 Gal. bubble bucket, 6 weeks in flowering


RIGHT ON BROTHER...

That looks WAY BETTER than my first grow! Nice going...

Feel free to drop us some updates anytime...(*picture* updates of course...) 

She looks delish!!!

How are you growing her? soil?

Well...

Cheers...!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

This video just put that song in a whole new light for me...

Thanks MAMMATH! I just stole it from your thread!!!

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pwuCJznewFw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pwuCJznewFw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

and speaking of Martial Arts...

Here is a peek at the Brazilian art of Capoeira..

Part dance, part fight... all soul...

Created by the slaves, to fool their masters... they danced to the beat of the drums and "berimbau" ... a one string instrument that was really a bow and arrow in disguise...

[youtube]CNyGhqdNek0[/youtube]


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey gypsy.... now I can drool 24/7 ... cool vid's by the way too... i want to master some kind of kung fu fighting someday


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Cheers Bro!!!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Hey gypsy.... now I can drool 24/7 ... cool vid's by the way too... i want to master some kind of kung fu fighting someday


you can start by kickin that MF ass for charging 750.00 for ten beans, doggie nuts seeds,lol,..


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

awesome gypsy, you the man! i'm gonna try that shit right here, right now, haha....




did i do it???


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

damn, that's pretty easy, thanks alot dude...and i think homey with the bucket is doin hydro cause he called it a bubble bucket..
and that's my 9 yr old rat terrier, riley, soaking up some rays....

gkn


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> damn, that's pretty easy, thanks alot dude...and i think homey with the bucket is doin hydro cause he called it a bubble bucket..
> and that's my 9 yr old rat terrier, riley, soaking up some rays....
> 
> gkn


No worries... big pics make for a better RIU... in my opinion 

And that is a lovely pooch... 

He's just laying there, but I can SEE the store kinetic energy just waiting to be released like a spring loaded device... 

..

You know... there are so many methods a person could follow,and for each, there are so many variations...

I can barely keep track of what I am doing...

...

Before the internet days, growing info was precious and rare.. so it was difficult to do a good job without someone on the "inside"...

Now days..

Now days it's the opposite that plagues a newb...

There are so many methods, so many systems... there is so much crap available that a newb feels compelled to try EVERYTHING AT ONCE...

It's not easy being a newb...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe u should have ur head checked GB. 
LOL.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Maybe u should have ur head checked GB.
> LOL.


No way... they might realize just how fucked up I am and keep me there...

[youtube]-iIWBRd2ghM[/youtube]


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

hahah, thanks my friend..and you're right about that, he's one big ball of energy, always hunting anything that moves and he's not scared of anything...regularly chases after much larger dogs, ahaha...but he's a lover, like his owner, and just a wonderful pooch. 
and the bigger pictures are just the best, thanks again...












gkn


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

I wish everyone blew up theirs...

I mean... I can open an attachment.. it's not that it is a problem...

But it sure is nice...

Here's a random shot from the op... few months ago...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I wish everyone blew up theirs...
> 
> I mean... I can open an attachment.. it's not that it is a problem...
> 
> ...


i'm in love with your op!! and that's coming from a organic soil man who's never even tried hydro! just wonderful, i need that perpetual, it sucks having to wait 2-3 months for bud...do you burn all that dank yourself??

gkn


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

i just found this diesel ryder shot from 3 grows ago, phenomenal strain...










enjoy my brotha, and i really wish i was in AK helpin ya burn all that dank you got!

gkn


----------



## EpyxN (Jul 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs beautiful absolutely beautiful pic. Awesome leaf color/s


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> i'm in love with your op!! and that's coming from a organic soil man who's never even tried hydro! just wonderful, i need that perpetual, it sucks having to wait 2-3 months for bud...do you burn all that dank yourself??
> 
> gkn


My op is kinda like a co-op...

It supplies a few, close families with their medicine...

and the beauty of the perpetual is that not only can you incorporate it into just about any kind of grow, it makes that harvest is always within 2 weeks... or even daily as has been my case...

and you don't need lots of plants to go perpetual...

4 big plants staggered will give you a harvest every 2 weeks..

That's what I'm going for with this tree thing...

You could easily do it in your organic soil op...

I love it...

In fact, I must say that I love the perp aspect of my op even more than I like the SoG factor... which I love too....

I have gotten some very impressive results for a newb with this system... thanks to Al B. Fuct...


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 4, 2009)

hey gypsy, I am not sure if you can help me on this subject. But my outdoor plants are starting to fill out.. should I prune the lower branches or just let mother nature run it's course. I am curious what you think, especially after reading Mblaze's journal... you think same method applies outside?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> hey gypsy, I am not sure if you can help me on this subject. But my outdoor plants are starting to fill out.. should I prune the lower branches or just let mother nature run it's course. I am curious what you think, especially after reading Mblaze's journal... you think same method applies outside?


Oh Boy...

Man... I'm still a newb you know...

And I am really un-comfort-able to give you advice on something I have never done... I just don't know...

My best advice to you is to look up FDD...

He is the Master of the Outdoor Bushes...

Anything I say other than that is pure speculation... absolute worthless BS...

Let us know how it goes... and bring us some pics....


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the referral. I shall seek the wisdom and bring back what I find. Thanks brother, grow on!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

you know where to find him.. eh?!?!


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 4, 2009)

Going to try an post a picture in large format.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

nope. it didn;t work


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

you need to be sure to paste the *internet addy* of the pic you uploaded on to RIU


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 4, 2009)

I have known of about fdd since I joined RIU..never sought his wisdom though as I felt I was not worthy to ask for his advice at the time. I guess I felt I needed to advance my knowledge to a higher level before even bothering him with questions that are answered in the GROW FAQ and stickies


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 4, 2009)

I think that my image is smaller because of the camera I am using. Can't seem to get large image dimensions...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> I have known of about fdd since I joined RIU..never sought his wisdom though as I felt I was not worthy to ask for his advice at the time. I guess I felt I needed to advance my knowledge to a higher level before even bothering him with questions that are answered in the GROW FAQ and stickies


I hear you... but seems like you are past that... I'd hit him up...

just remember he can be grouchy as fuck and not mean offense...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> I think that my image is smaller because of the camera I am using. Can't seem to get large image dimensions...



I was talking about these....





Boulderheads said:


> Going to try an post a picture in large format.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 4, 2009)

I just left a post on his Gallon of Gas journal...and i can understand why he may come off like that, but to me any criticism from a man growing monsters like that will be much appreciated....Yeah, that link was the same pic, I am not sure why it posted the link and pic together. Guess it's time to upgrade the digital cam. 

Thanks for turning me to Al B. Fuct as well gypsy, you were right his diagrams make following along stupid simple. The ebb and flow concept is brilliant and I will leave the soil growing to the vegetable gardens and the guerrilla ops. Thanks for the direction!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

I am a firm believer of the "what works for you" theory...

A well tuned soil op is way more efficient than a crappy hydro grow...

A well dialed in ebb/flow op will kick the ass of a half ass aero grow...

So one must really strive to find the style of op that is the easiest to dial in according to your own life experience...

For me... hard numbers are easy to follow...


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok, soo fdd says to let the plant manage itself. Anything that isn't getting enough light will die off on it's own... gotta love a plant that takes care of itself


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree with the hard numbers. Too many variables with soil. I see how it is very beginner friendly, and requires less initial setup..but the concept behind ebb and flow hydro just makes life that much easier. Foregoing a pump failure or loss of electricity, you set the thing up on timers and pretty much auto pilot from there on out. Adjust the problems as they arise. But like you said earlier, it is good to find someone you want to emulate and stick to the plan until you have successfully achieved the desired results. Then start playing around with the setup as you please. Good information Gypsy!! It is hard to sift through all of the methodologies out there and get a firm understanding of each without and application. Grateful for all the pioneers who came before and blazed the way...literally!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> Ok, soo fdd says to let the plant manage itself. Anything that isn't getting enough light will die off on it's own... gotta love a plant that takes care of itself


Gotta love that...

Also.. we prune indoors cause we got puny light bulbs...

The Sun is the biggest light bulb in the galaxy...

So it kinda makes sense to me...

Glad you asked someone that actually knows...



Boulderheads said:


> I agree with the hard numbers. Too many variables with soil. I see how it is very beginner friendly, and requires less initial setup..but the concept behind ebb and flow hydro just makes life that much easier. Foregoing a pump failure or loss of electricity, you set the thing up on timers and pretty much auto pilot from there on out. Adjust the problems as they arise. But like you said earlier, it is good to find someone you want to emulate and stick to the plan until you have successfully achieved the desired results. Then start playing around with the setup as you please. Good information Gypsy!! It is hard to sift through all of the methodologies out there and get a firm understanding of each without and application. Grateful for all the pioneers who came before and blazed the way...literally!


We have the ability to stand on the shoulders of those that came before us... to use all of their knowledge to our advantage...

I really do not understand why so many people insist on starting from scratch and figuring everything out on their own...

But hey... to each his own... right?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

16 tons of #9 coal... and what do you get?...  another day older and deeper debt...

[youtube]boXa8c6OuRQ[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

&#8220;Let me say, at the risk of seeming ridiculous, that the true revolutionary is guided by great feelings of love." - Ernesto "Che" Guevara

Viva Cuba !!!

Viva el Chan Chan!!!

Salve! Salve! Buena Vista Social Club!!!

[youtube]INkLVwtIr_I[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Still a favorite at the house of Gypsy... 

This one brings chills down my spine and makes my hairs stand up every time...

This is definitely a must listen/watch....

[youtube]fgWFxFg7-GU[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

IT'S TIME FOR THE WORLD TO UNITE AS HUMAN RACE



ONE LOVE

[youtube]4xjPODksI08[/youtube]​


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's a solo act by an old school master...

[youtube]OnLV-_psQpQ[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

This is fucking cool... 

[youtube]HlthGDxDx7s[/youtube]

some different ones in the end...

[youtube]NbT_JqnBtNY[/youtube]


----------



## groputillor (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Gypsy,
I've come to you because of your quote about Sea Of Green. This is my first post on your journal. I'm a noob on my first grow and all is going well, except that I can't make up my mind about what method/methods to use as I progress. 

I've read a lot about SOG and ScrOG and Topping and LST and combinations of these, but I'm not sure which way to go. Tonight I tied one of my main stems down and clipped a mini top for experimentation/experience's sake (with some great help from your friend kingspade). 

I know that I can do as little or as much topping and LST as I want and that it will just mean a longer wait but a higher yeild, but does my space make a difference? I'll post a couple photos so you can get a visual, but it's 22" x 27" x 6' and I just transplanted to 8" x 9" 3 gallon square pots. 

I was all about scrog, but then I see things like Kingspade's recent post where he talks about how the net was slowing his growth and it makes me lean toward SOG with a lot of LST and a little topping to level out the caopy. What'dya think?

P.S. I've never seen a boring post from you. One of your photos is my desktop background. I've never seen photos like that, even in magazines with uber close up 1000 dollar cameras. Grow on bud.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Still a favorite at the house of Gypsy...
> 
> This one brings chills down my spine and makes my hairs stand up every time...
> 
> ...


Wow man that was beautiful. DEF felt the chills, then laughed when I looked up and saw that you had said the same thing! Lots of good vids today! I love the shaolin kung-fu. Have you seen this guy on the uke???

[youtube]puSkP3uym5k[/youtube]

I actually went out and bought one after watching that  Ah, the things we'll do when baked.

And BTW, happy 4th!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

groputillor said:


> Hi Gypsy,


Hi Grop! 

I gotta hand it to you...

What a nice post...

Thanks for the kind words...




> I've come to you because of your quote about Sea Of Green. This is my first post on your journal. I'm a noob on my first grow and all is going well, except that I can't make up my mind about what method/methods to use as I progress.


I am glad you are thinking ahead... you are about to make what probably is the single most important decision of your early growing...

This decision's outcome is directly related to where you'll be 6 months from now...

Either smiling and giving buds away... or frustrated and dealing with all kinds of issues...

Take your time... a few weeks to make a plan now, can save months of hassle in the future...

I am not sure if you have read this thread by Al B. Fuct (my SoG Master)..

But even if you have... the timing couldn't be better for a quick review...

Check this... Noobs: If you fail to plan... plan to fail!





> I've read a lot about SOG and ScrOG and Topping and LST and combinations of these, but I'm not sure which way to go. Tonight I tied one of my main stems down and clipped a mini top for experimentation/experience's sake (with some great help from your friend kingspade).


Let's consider this...

Take a sample of each "method"...

Look at SUCCESSFUL grows using each method... 

I'm talking about the DIALED IN ops...

They are all different right...???

One has 200 lollipops under 2400w...

the other has 3 HUGE TREES under 2400w 

Another will have 100 medium bushes under 2400w 

What do they have in common though...???

I have learned that our lights are the weak link...

We can only get as much bud as our lights allow (in a dialed in op everything else is taken care of)...

So we see grows like MBlaze showing very similar G/W as my op...

We have the same lights... we are opposites in style... but we get about the same result... (especially if you consider that he is an experienced grower doing what he knows and that I am still a newb trying to figure out how to do this efficiently..)

So it really boils down to what works for you...

What style of growin agrees more with your space, hand, mentality, etc...

For example...

If you are a lazy stoner and your kitchen sink has a pile of dishes sitting there growing mold... you should stay away from aero set ups that require regular cleaning... you're not gonna do it and shit will die cause of it...

Now if the same guy goes with soil... it wil be a no brainer... he won't even mind a little dirt on the floor...


Now if you are an engineer type mind... a neat freak... clean and organized... the by all means look at StinkBud's system... it works, for the right kind of person...

I chose SoG mainly because I could understand Al B. Fuct and his way of explaining things...

I have actually interacted with him very little... none in the beginning...

I just read his threads... over and over and over and over again...

I found that every possible question was alrady in the near *FOUR THOUSAND POSTS*, followed by an answer from Al.... 

So it's all about finding something tha fits like a glove in your lifestyle...

For me... ebb/flow kicks ass... I'm lazy...

Cleaning is simple... nothing to clog.. tried and true "old hippie" approved...

I even go with a huge res so I don't even worry about topping off... more stable too...



> I know that I can do as little or as much topping and LST as I want and that it will just mean a longer wait but a higher yeild, but does my space make a difference? I'll post a couple photos so you can get a visual, but it's 22" x 27" x 6' and I just transplanted to 8" x 9" 3 gallon square pots.


I guess the best way I can think of it in "tops per square foot"...

You can have more little plants or less bigger plants...

And that is a choice you have to make...

Small plants like I have are great cause of the zero veg... but you get just a little per plant... so you have to have lots and lots.. and that can be scary...

Mblaze had 3 plants in his op...  I kill more than that per day every day...


> I was all about scrog, but then I see things like Kingspade's recent post where he talks about how the net was slowing his growth and it makes me lean toward SOG with a lot of LST and a little topping to level out the caopy. What'dya think?


 I love SCROGS... but I wil probably never do one... at least not anytime soon...

It's art... it's zen... and it's a ton of time and work...

Don't get me wrong..... I just said I love them... but I am not the personality to do one...

My worls is way too chaotic for something so planned and organized... seriously...



> P.S. I've never seen a boring post from you. One of your photos is my desktop background.


Hahaha.. the crazies are alway more fun...

And my records show you need to renew your subscription for copyright use before continuing use of the image... the free trial was only free for 3 days... BUAAAHAHAHahahahhahha!!!! just joking bro... couldn't resist...clap:

Anyways.. growing has become much easier with the invention of the internet... 

learning HOW to learn however, is more important than ever in this age where infrmation is coming at us at light speeds...



> I've never seen photos like that, even in magazines with uber close up 1000 dollar cameras. Grow on bud.


Thanks... that's nice of you to say all that..

But I literally just point and shoot... can't take much credit for that...

I hope I made *some* sense...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Have you seen this guy on the uke???


That is AWESOME Kenji..!!!

Thank You so much for posting that..!!!

And happy 4th to you too!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Kenji... how about this 11 year old kid... 

I think he's gonna be pretty good when he grows up....

[youtube]2dtdB-ff1do[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

I still can't believe just *how casual* that kid is.. while just shredding that thing....

The adults are doing everything they can just to keep up...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey Kenji... how about this 11 year old kid...
> 
> I think he's gonna be pretty good when he grows up....


Yeah he might be pretty good in a few years, with some more practice... 

OMG holy shit man that kid is like a prodigy and a half! Yeah totally casual, just sittin' there, fuckin' wailing! WOW is all I can say... hard for me to wrap my head around something like that.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

here's a few different musical instruments for you... 

[youtube]PU-hfkxljKQ[/youtube]

[youtube]XLfFtHFuKa0[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

crank it up... these guys are fucking heavy duty... 

[youtube]x97f-_y93a0[/youtube]

[youtube]SGigthgbpDI[/youtube]

[youtube]tlyVFGr34v8[/youtube]

[youtube]DzTjGIAlFjw[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 4, 2009)

Yea those dudes are bad ass...i luv the master of puppets musical..I used to love metallica until they went soft as drugstore cotton!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

What up Purp...?!?!

Got any juicy pics for us?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> What up Purp...?!?!
> 
> Got any juicy pics for us?


 
not too much gypsy ..just gettin up...lemme go get the camera..i took sum last night and need to update..lemme go get it..BRB.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 4, 2009)

here ya go..the foliage looks like it looks because my ppm was too low but i saved them..They werent drinking shit..so i upped the ppm and they drank damn 3 dals. since friday mornin..Fucc about to have to go mix up more nutes!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Boy!

They look real good...

FAT ALL THE WAY DOWN...

Thanks for posting them Bro!!!

and congrats!!! your grow looks dank as can be!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 4, 2009)

thanx gypsy but can barely compare to the ones you got on here...but growing these trees you gotta topp alot or fim to keep those nodes tight.Me personally just topp the shit out of em..vegged for 5 weeks.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

I am not sure what MBlaze says.. but I actually feel a little bit of stretch is a good thing..

That is why I am veging her withth HPS...

Longer node spacing on a limb that is sideways means (in my head) that there will be a bit more room in between the "future colas"...

I guess I am comparing the node spacing with my spacing in the sog...

The tighter the nodes.. the closer the lollipops...

And from what I can tell so far.. I really am still doing single cola lollipops... it's just that they are still on the main plant...

Did I make any sense...

Tight spacing would mean a crowded canopy... or a lot of branches pruned...

loose spacing would mean more room in between the colas.. allowing better air flow and light penetration...

Remember... the branches are all laying down...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am not sure what MBlaze says.. but I actually feel a little bit of stretch is a good thing..
> 
> That is why I am veging her withth HPS...
> 
> ...


 Ohh yea deffinitely man..There is a time when intentional stretching is needed..I learned a ton from roseman.Still talk to him atleast 2-3 times a week.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

I like Roseman A LOT!!!

What a cool cat...

And GREAT grower too..


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I like Roseman A LOT!!!
> 
> What a cool cat...
> 
> And GREAT grower too..


Yes he is...The best ive come across yet..Heclaims not to know much but hes a damn marijuana scientist!. A true EXPERT at what he does
..Thats why i only listen to him when i need advice,,CAUSE ITS ALWAYS EXACTLY ON POINT! Thank GOD for Roseman.!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Yes he is...The best ive come across yet..Heclaims not to know much but hes a damn marijuana scientist!. A true EXPERT at what he does
> ..Thats why i only listen to him when i need advice,,CAUSE ITS ALWAYS EXACTLY ON POINT! Thank GOD for Roseman.!


That is the same way I feel bout Al B. Fuct...

Except I only have his thread to consult... I caught him just before he left... but I had not started my SoG yet...

He's still around...

But 99% of my questions were answered by his threads over 4k posts...

A bit of a pain in the butt sometimes.. but everysingle possible question is in there.. with a correct answer attached...

EVRYONE should have a Mentor like that.... I think... one we can follow blindly.. at least for the beginning...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> That is the same way I feel bout Al B. Fuct...
> 
> Except I only have his thread to consult... I caught him just before he left... but I had not started my SoG yet...
> 
> ...


Exactly and if we dont..time to go more research and HOPE for the best!
I really dont like experiminting with shit when it comes down to my plants living or dying..Id rather just ask a close friend that has already been through it...if you notice alot of answers i give to people come from my experience or similar to what roseman told me about the issue during my growing experience just in my own words.
Like i had said me and al bumped heads alot but not EVERYONE will agree with one another..its just impossible..But i gotta tip my hat for AL B. man he is a true expert also!


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 4, 2009)

there are quite a few awesome growers here many more than i ever thought...like that lunatic gypsy and mblaze and many more....I only hope that one day peeps will rank me in with those cats


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> there are quite a few awesome growers here many more than i ever thought...like that lunatic gypsy and mblaze and many more....I only hope that one day peeps will rank me in with those cats


The Gypsy is a farce... nothing but a copycat...

He's lucky at best...

Don't go inflating his ball, and putting him up with the real growers cause he ain't there yet... 

Lots to learn, that gypsy has... soontime come though...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 4, 2009)

Dont let GB fool ya. He knows his stuff too. Just making my rounds happy 4th man.
Peace.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Wassup DL???

Happy 4th...

Enjoy some fireworks for me will ya?!?!

I'll have to watch them on tv...

one of the downsides of the Midnight Sun... I guess....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Damn! this Juicy Fruit strain just about poses for the camera...!!  

So pretty... and tasty..  

I think I am actually take the time and set up a real photo one of these days... borrow a real camera... 

I bet I could take some good shots then...









Yummyyyyy!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 4, 2009)

That jiucy fruit looks EXTREMELY fruity! Beautiful just beautiful.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 4, 2009)

Thats awesome Gypsy! Makes me want to grow some Juicy Fruit.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 4, 2009)

Man the Juicy Fruit pics always blow me away. Those buds literally look like some juicy fruit and I love the pinkish-reddish hues that the leaves take on. I might have to try growing some of that one day.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> That jiucy fruit looks EXTREMELY fruity! Beautiful just beautiful.





SomeGuy said:


> Thats awesome Gypsy! Makes me want to grow some Juicy Fruit.





krakennkenji said:


> Man the Juicy Fruit pics always blow me away. Those buds literally look like some juicy fruit and I love the pinkish-reddish hues that the leaves take on. I might have to try growing some of that one day.


Thanks Guys...

I am in love with her too...

I can't wait to do a Juicy Fruit tree... Ah... the beauty of cloning... 

I have a feeling she will behave much better and get way fatter if I dialed in the res to her likings...

I KNOW she is finicky... and I KNOW she is stressing...

But still beautiful...

Give it up for the Juicy Fruit!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

I am really really starting to like this branch... 

I want the others to catch up to this...

Check...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 4, 2009)

contributing



Shackleford.R said:


> Laura is happy, I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks really nice Dale.... Erm um I mean Mr. Shackleford. Should be quite the monster.


I'm also here to pimp my thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/210050-lets-see-what-youre-smoking.html


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 4, 2009)

train that bush gypsy... wait'll you see what she can do for ya......mblaze will keep yu straight


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

a few quotes I really like...



Al B. Fuct said:


> There's _*absolutely** no sin*_ in being a noob grower. It's totally OK to be a noob! In fact, there's a lot _worse_ to be encountered by those who really are noobs but who think they're *w33d b4R0nz*.
> 
> Everyone is a noob once. It's much better to *know* you're a noob and learn how to find and apply good information than to think you know what's going on or try to guess your way through using old wives' tales and rumours.





Al B. Fuct said:


> The most frustrating posts to deal with ...
> 
> Newbie posts incredibly broad queries like "OK, I want poundage, how do I grow plants? What is soil? Why can't I use halogen motorcycle fog lights to grow poundage?! WHY AREN'T YOU LAZY FUCKIN' BASTARDS ANSWERING MY QUESTIONS, AREN'T YOU HERE TO *SERVE* ME?!"
> 
> ...



this next one from... https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/10004-how-not-grow-dope.html




Al B. Fuct said:


> Decide while stoned to become a weed baron
> Plant leftover bagseeds and go looking for lights
> Try to steal neighbor's floodlights, burn fingers, go to plan B after healing up
> Buy incandescent halogen lights at OfficeJerks cos they look real bright and one blacklight over at the head shop cos it's purpleyness is cool as fuck and makes the Jimi Hendrix velvet poster glow something wicked
> ...











Al B. Fuct said:


> Absolutely no one in that thread picked up this poor kid is using an incandescent lamp, which is sorta the problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Al B. Fuct said:


> I wish you all the very best of luck, the very best of yields and hope that you will take the fight to re-legalise cannabis to the op-ed pages and legislators who perpetuate this oppression, which has bases only in political dogma, not science or commonsense. You _*will*_ win if you just keep hammering, but I've hammered enough in this format. I will continue to fight this good fight, but just not here.
> 
> Keep your lights bright.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 4, 2009)

Newbies who *KNOW* they are _already_ weed barons, by virtue of reading a 35 year old growbook, who then go on to enthusiastically offer incredibly bad advice to the newer newbies, leaving the whole schlemozzle to be cleaned up by the REALLY knowledgeable crew, only for the _really_ experienced posters to be told by the somewhat-new-newbies that the advice they've just given is *TOTALLY WRONG* cos it doesn't match what was said in the 35 year old grow book. 

Anyone got any spare birth control pills to feminise my plants?  


best post ever.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 4, 2009)

happy 4th gyp,spreuce,dewy,bugs and all i forgot


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Cheers Bro!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Fuck.. I'm still not over this picture yet...

It looks like "fruitilicious starburst flavors"... psychodelic man.. far out bro ...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy 4th guys, just bout to light up a bowl of some fresh pressed hash, on top of some WW. Enjoy the fire works fellas, be safe, don't blow off your hands!!! Or your legs gypsy, lol!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

Cheers TC.... Happy 4th...

enjoy the fireworks... 

we have to wait till it's dark again in a another month or so...


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 4, 2009)

damn fine bud gyp who's fruityjuice is it.....sensi? or B.C


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> damn fine bud gyp who's fruityjuice is it.....sensi? or B.C


The Juicy Fruit was a gift from an old hippie...

I have been meaning to ask... I'll let you know...

I'm so fucking ignorant...


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 4, 2009)

Im saying ima get me some o dem beans


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

That would be cool...

I'd love to see what a real grower can do with what I have failed at...

I mean it's ok... looks good and all but my yield with her has been shit from day one...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 4, 2009)

Much love Gypsie. Happy 4th man.Peace to all u crazy fools.OUT


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Gypsy happy 4th! I assume by your reaction to other's pic posts that you don't mind others showing some of their pics so I figured I'd post a couple of one my setups. The strain is Easyryder, the tent is just about 4X8, two 400 watt eye hortilux bulbs in Super Sun 2's powered by 2 lumatek digital ballasts, a can fan hooked up to a can fan filter, 2 small air king fans, 9.5 inch square pots(2.5 gallons), bio bizz all mix soil, and Earth Juice nutrients. This was taken a couple of days ago when some were 42 days and some were 35 days. Again I hope you don't mind.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 5, 2009)

of course i love it chunkey, keep up the green work! and I can say Gypsy don't mind the pic posting here, if you can't tell, he's a picture taking Gypsy, ahhaha...
How are you liking the Earth Juice?? I hear great things...First time using, or have other experience with it??


gkn


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> contributing


Hey Shack...

That's quite the BUSH you have there...

She looks nice and healthy... 

I must say though that even though I'm a bush loving hippie... your girl could prolly use a trim...

Even under a 600HPS I wouldn't let her be so wild...

There is a lot of stuff in the bottoms being blocked by the top foliage...

I would suggest trimming off the bottom stuff (the shade farm) so the plant can concentrate to the tops... that energy HAS to go somewhere, so it's not like you're loosing it... and the leaves that you are cutting off... are no really producing much in the shade anyways...


But BE CAREFUL... go talk to some experienced grower before pruning anything...

I followed my own advice and THIS  was the result... 

fucking gypsies....


I have a sneaky suspicion that the ideal will be a compromise, something between this and what you have...

Anyways...

Here's some more proof (as if it was needed) that the Gypsy is nothing but a fuck up!!!






















SpruceZeus said:


> Looks really nice Dale.... Erm um I mean Mr. Shackleford. Should be quite the monster.
> 
> 
> I'm also here to pimp my thread.
> ...


I promise I will be there... you just caught me with my skirt up...

Let me put on some make up... and the princess outfit and I'll come to your party,....

That sounded weird...

fucking gypsies....



onthedl0008 said:


> Much love Gypsie. Happy 4th man.Peace to all u crazy fools.OUT


WOOT WOOT! 



chunkymunkey33 said:


> Hey Gypsy happy 4th! I assume by your reaction to other's pic posts that you don't mind others showing some of their pics so I figured I'd post a couple of one my setups.


Happy 4th...

I don't mind at all...

There are *very few* pictures that I wish weren't here... and only ONE was asked to be removed cause it really just needed to go (remember that Shack?... you almost gave me a heart attack...)

I love pics and I learn a lot from each and every one of them... even if it shows what NOT to do...



> The strain is Easyryder, the tent is just about 4X8, two 400 watt eye hortilux bulbs in Super Sun 2's powered by 2 lumatek digital ballasts, a can fan hooked up to a can fan filter, 2 small air king fans, 9.5 inch square pots(2.5 gallons), bio bizz all mix soil, and Earth Juice nutrients.


You just answered ALL of my next questions... very nice, accurate description... thanks!!! 

Boy that is a real sweet looking set up...

I wish you all the best harvests !!! 




> This was taken a couple of days ago when some were 42 days and some were 35 days. Again I hope you don't mind.


I do not bro... I hope you bring us lots of pics of that set up...

I'm not a soil guy, but I am sure you are going to have some dankity dank...  

Now I just need to figure out a "real subtle" way to get you to slap a couple of 4x4 ebb/flow trays and a 1k HPS or even 2 600w in there...

But you already look SO SHARP!! this is going to be difficult to do without you noticing... hummmmm...

I think I still have a little bit of that special potion here somewhere...

Be cool Bro!!!

I'll catch you later... and thanks again...





GrowKindNugs said:


> of course i love it chunkey, keep up the green work! and I can say Gypsy don't mind the pic posting here, if you can't tell, he's a picture taking Gypsy, ahhaha...


I get bored with words...

a picture says so much more...

hell! even a drawing sometimes is better than words... 

Most people feel the same way...

Unless they're full shit... THOSE GUYS LOVE WORDS... ever notice that..?




> How are you liking the Earth Juice?? I hear great things...First time using, or have other experience with it??
> 
> 
> gkn


Ah... learning... I love it...

See what we promote here...

A free exchange of knowledge... no jealousy... no prejudices...

Soil ... hydro... hippie... tweaker... gangster... we're all here...

And I LOVE THAT!!! there's a certain FIRE to it... always about to explode, and yet always self soothing...

This USED to be my journal...  a long time ago... But I gladly dedicate and maintain this space to keep that fire lit...

MAY OUR FREAK/PIRATE/GAY/HOOD/NEWB/FTW FLAGS FLY HIGH...


"The opposite of war is not peace... it's construction and rebirth..." unknown.

[youtube]BCwCBh0z3Hs[/youtube]


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 5, 2009)

Hell yes Gyspsy! Can never have too many tweakers and gangsters on a hippies thread! 

But for real, I love this thread


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 5, 2009)

And I believe your juicy fruit is originally a Sensi Seeds creation. They call it Fruity Juice, but many seed banks seem to be selling it as Juicy Fruit.

Just thought I'd throw that in here.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> And I believe your juicy fruit is originally a Sensi Seeds creation. They call it Fruity Juice, but many seed banks seem to be selling it as Juicy Fruit.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that in here.


I dunno Kenji...

We all know I'm strain ignorant... but other than the taste ans smell they describe, not much sounds right...

This is a very short plant...

She does not like to grow tall at all...

Maybe I got a fluke, or maybe I'm really stressing her... but uh... doesn't describe what I have my hands on here...

I gotta ask... and you're prolly gonna be right...

fucking gypsies...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

I actually was just reading on the BC Juicy Fruit... it sounds like I have their "short" pheno...

But like I said ... I'll ask...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

HA!!!

People are shooting off fire works... just for the noise I guess... it's still light out for weeks before the Sun sets...

I open the front door and there's a teenager Black Bear  curled in the corner of the porch, like a dog afraid of the noise... 

I'm not sure what scared who the most...

The fireworks to the bear...

the bear 4 feet from me...

my dog running out after the bear from behind me...

the bear shitting itself as it ran away...

me that my dog would get eaten..

the dog cause I was screaming and shooting my 12 gage into the air...

What an exciting 3 minutes there...!!! 

But the bear took off... the dog is safe and I am having Ice cream!


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, hadn't heard of that BC Juicy Fruit. Yeah I was reading Sensi's description and they said it was a tall, heavy yielding strain, which def didn't match your description.

And plus it doesn't even look like yours at all  

Oh well, I tried! lol


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 5, 2009)

Jesus man you really do live in the boonies! Fuckin' crazy-ass three minutes, I'll say.

Glad your dogs ok 

Kinda feel a little bad for the bear though...

lol... a bear on your front porch.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> lol... a bear on your front porch.


I was stuck inside for a couple of days earlier this spring...

3 or 4 older bears decided to use my front yard as a sun spot after the long winter sleep...

I mean... I went outside.. armed... but just knowing that there are 6 to 7 foot tall hungry bears around is scary...

and then there's these big brown guys... and with grizzlies there is no messing around... we're food...

they're always around in the summer.. you really have to watch where you are going... especially in thick brush...

but there's this dude... ... this dude...

this dude... he makes *me* look smart...

this dude...

I'll just show you the pic...




















yeah... he lives there and feeds them and they come in his house...

[youtube]TSOKW6V6Bi8[/youtube]

[youtube]yDITejjlhGs[/youtube]

some pics...
































SAVE THE BEARS  KEEP ALASKA WILD


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 5, 2009)

2nd vid said that experts say its only a matter of time...

Yeah I'm no expert but even _I_ could tell you that guy will definitely getted mauled to death by a bear at some point. 

I'm just gonna guess that that'd be one shitty way to go out.

Interesting though


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

like I said... this dude makes *me* look smart... 

real cool to hang out like that... but real dumb...

my dog can hurt me sometimes... and he loves me... and he's a dog!!!

a bear... well... a bear is not a dog... I'll just put it like that...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

OK...

the word is in from the old hippie...

guess what????

He got from....



tata tataaa tata....


a bag of weed he bought here in Alaska!!!

ha!  the Juicy Fruit and the WW...

both known strains, from a known local grower, but found in bought bags....

I guess ALL MY SHIT IS BAGSEED...

well... not Cindy... she is a beautiful princess..! 

but the rest are all... BAGSEED ......

goes to show you guys...

AK ain't Cali... but we're not hurting for dank either...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats some nice-ass bagseed up there in AK.

And hey GB, look what I found...

Cindy!!

You think its legit? Thats the _only_ website I've come across that sells straight c99 and not some hybrid... but I guess I haven't really looked all that hard


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

well...

they are "advertising" the real thing...

But I can honestly say that I have never bought seeds... not from a bank... not anywhere... ever... so ... uh... I dunno...

the late Lurkmaster started a thread after seeing my pics...

it attracted all kinds of *w33d b4R0nz*.

and I believe they are still at it over there...

check... https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/207268-where-can-i-find-c.html


But I'd risk it...

If you spent $300 and got one female of the real thing... I would consider that a huge profit...

I'm dumb dude... I didn't even know what it was when I got it...

But between what I see with my eyeballs and the few little tasters I've had... I am just about ready to give up all other strains...

Well.. not really... but DAMN.. She is sooooo fast.. and potent too...

I hope I have this strain forever... and pass it on when I die...

Save the pure breds!!!!

Keep Cindy a virgin...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmm... interesting.

Well I should probably learn how to grow some bagseed before I decide to take on the holy-fuckin-grail anyway! lol

Maybe I'll get some weed baronz to show me the ropes... they know _everything_.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Hmmm... interesting.


I'd look into it if I knew what I know about it and didn't have it...



> Well I should probably learn how to grow some bagseed before I decide to take on the holy-fuckin-grail anyway! lol


I beg to differ...

You should concentrate from day one on the strain you want to grow...

The longer you mess with it, the more succesful you will be at maximizing it's full genetic potential...

Nutes, temps, rh, all influence yield... and thy vary from strain to strain...

Just a thought though.. go with what you know...




> Maybe I'll get some weed baronz to show me the ropes... they know _everything_.


Well... I didn't click on any of the links, but people did come with some info...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 5, 2009)

yu never bot seeds ,really.i do it for the variety,,doing a full crop of og kush(aka 91 chemdawg) and og kush# 18 next.bluemoonshine , BB.. nex to mushrooms are these,lol...and a zip a day of these would probably give yu brain dammage.i been smoking these types for yrs and cant get passed 2 grams a day max.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm learning...  I'll get there... eventually...

Right now I am just so I Love with this Juicy Fruit I can't take my eyes off of her... 

Here's me trying to make her look good...  

Just light though... no photoshop or ANY editing beyond cropping... straight from the ol'e point & shoot...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

fucking newbs growing bagseed....  

oh wait...


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 5, 2009)

my girlfriend said she wouldnt even smoke that shit..its TOOO Prettty..


me on the other hand.. puff puff pass my NorWestern Kodiak...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

I just wanna eat it... 

My eyes tell me it's fruit candy... 

Now... here.. I know you didn't mean Kodak... so uh....

Do I smell the sea by the emerald island?? nahhh... really? nahhhh... I'm delusional...

fucking gypsies...


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 5, 2009)

im not sure wut even I meant. even eye??


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

wow .... juicy fruit was my favorite gum as a kid ..... now ....gum flavours suck .... but wait ...these buds REALLY do NOT suck at all. Excellent growing ....and presenting....thanks for sharing that all with us! Walk On!~ Walk Tall!~ 


GypsyBush said:


> I'm learning...  I'll get there... eventually...
> 
> Right now I am just so I Love with this Juicy Fruit I can't take my eyes off of her...
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

Huh...?


here.. if she doesn't want the JF... she can have some of this bagseed...

It's not as pretty...

and it's actually very sour...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> wow .... juicy fruit was my favorite gum as a kid ..... now ....gum flavours suck .... but wait ...these buds REALLY do NOT suck at all. Excellent growing ....and presenting....thanks for sharing that all with us! Walk On!~ Walk Tall!~


Cheers Mate...

I just spent the WHOLE evening... taking over 1.000 shots...

I just randomly selected a few... I've looked at less that 20 of them...

So keep posted... there's lots and lots of porn to come...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 5, 2009)

Man o man that fuccin JF looks so damn good!..Did you taste it yet?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

got ma chair got my bong got my herb .....sh*t can't find my head or brain ....no matter .... I'm watching ... Bring It!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Man o man that fuccin JF looks so damn good!..Did you taste it yet?


Sure have...

I was given these seeds when I was growing the AG...

I have had several come through the perpetual... I just wasn't really taking too many pics I guess...



tahoe58 said:


> got ma chair got my bong got my herb .....sh*t can't find my head or brain ....no matter .... I'm watching ... Bring It!



I'm sooo sorry if I am going to disappoint... but it's 7am... 

and I didn't just wake up...

My eyes are zoinked from hours in a room with MULTIPLE INTENSE light sources and several CFLs spread all over... when I close my eyes I can read HORTILUX flashing in 13.5 different colors... and I'm not tripping...

I gotta go rest... 

the computer is full... needs to be backed up..

the camera just died... needs recharging...

fucking gypsies... always gotta ruin everything...

I even tried uploading some OLD shots when I first started but the computer won't let me... 

I'mma crash now... see ya'll later...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

fuck it took me 25 minutes to get that post out and I still did get a picture in it...

I need rest...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

rest my friend .... much opportunity .... no worries ..... later. Walking On!~


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 5, 2009)

l8tr man .


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 5, 2009)

OK, Im at my new place. Up and running. Got internet installed yesterday! Still have lots of shit to do, but catch me up, I can't read back 20 pages to get caught up....


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 5, 2009)

That juicy fruit looks incredible dude, I can totally understand why you can't stop staring at it lol


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 5, 2009)

Just silly looking plants gypsy. I tried taking picture after picture of mine to find just one calyx that compared and failed miserably. I'm sure you've gone over this but if you dont mind doing it again what was that last strain u photo'd - not the bagseed.

Edit: Nvm, I'm blind - Juicy Fruit, posted right above me lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 5, 2009)

THERE GREAT !

Frosty kellogs... frosty buds ! 

hah.. looks dank man looks dank, i would smoke that sour shit anyday


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> OK, Im at my new place. Up and running. Got internet installed yesterday! Still have lots of shit to do, but catch me up, I can't read back 20 pages to get caught up....


This is about the only thing worth looking at...

Not sure if you saw the other JF shots...

I stayed up last night...

I actually tried to make these look good...

Got a little carried away... went to bed at 7am after about 1200 shots...   

Here's some randomly selected shots... I still haven't seen but 50 of them...


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 5, 2009)

just stopping by to say that GypsyBush kicks assssss!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> Just silly looking plants gypsy. I tried taking picture after picture of mine to find just one calyx that compared and failed miserably. I'm sure you've gone over this but if you dont mind doing it again what was that last strain u photo'd - not the bagseed.
> 
> Edit: Nvm, I'm blind - Juicy Fruit, posted right above me lol


They look AWSOME dude...

The only thing I see failed is the fact that I can't smoke your buds...



DWR said:


> THERE GREAT !
> 
> Frosty kellogs... frosty buds !
> 
> hah.. looks dank man looks dank, i would smoke that sour shit anyday


Thanks DWR....

I wish I could have you over for a session... you're a cool cat!!! and you know how to grow some DANK too!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> just stopping by to say that GypsyBush kicks assssss!


Hey GrowTech.... quit spreading RUMORS will ya?!?!?!

Here's a bud for you...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeowch!!!!!!
I just cooked my hand with H202, it hurts like hell.
But that colourful juicyfruit makes me feel better.
Getting pretty close to chop time?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Yeowch!!!!!!
> I just cooked my hand with H202, it hurts like hell.


Yup.. that shit BURNS...




> But that colourful juicyfruit makes me feel better.
> Getting pretty close to chop time?


Yeah they are pretty much done...

I'm just keeping them a few extra days to make sure I get at least ONE decent shot of this strain in the SoG...

But yeah.. they can be chopped pretty much now... them calyxes feel like they are about to explode...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 5, 2009)

damn gypsy how many different strains you got goin?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn gypsy how many different strains you got goin?


7 total...

C99

Juicy Fruit 

White Widow still unsexed 

2 Indica strong Bagseed

2 Sativa strong bagseed

I just hope I can juggle it all and manage to not loose any genetics in this swap of styles...


----------



## Lennard (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks for the link gypsy.. did you knock that whole plant down LST style? Does M do that same thing or does he leave the main stem upright and just train the rest? Im gonna pop up a few pics in my journal here in a bit of my project MB. My clone is only about 16" tall so far.. You think she needs a bit more before training / trimming?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

oops...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

Lennard said:


> thanks for the link gypsy..


No Worries...



> did you knock that whole plant down LST style?


Well.... I suppose so... I just kinda grabbed her and FORCED her...

Nothing gentle or low stress though... I snapped several branches halfway through..but they are alive and doing well...

I did tie them to the edge of the pot... and some are still being supported from the ceiling until their "break" is fixed...

My plant vegged vertically... it was a mom for my SoG set-up...

It was never meant to go to flower... she was on her way to the compost pile when I decided to do this...

A plants vegged with the intent and training to become a tree from day one will show much better results, I'm sure...



> Does M do that same thing or does he leave the main stem upright and just train the rest?


He does a lot of fimming and tying...

But he starts them with the idea of a tree...

His style is very different than what I have done up to now simply becuase his plants are not some hap-hazzard after though...

He actually plans and acts according to a set plan...



> Im gonna pop up a few pics in my journal here in a bit of my project MB.


Nice... I goota peek...




> My clone is only about 16" tall so far..


They all grow bro! 

She'll get there...

if I remember correctly... this girl went from 18" wide and 43" tall.. to 60" wide by 20" tall....



> You think she needs a bit more before training / trimming?


Who?

Mine needs lots!!! 

Yours.. I'd have to see, but if your're going for a tree... I'd say you still have weeks of veg eh?!?!

But I dunno...

Feel free to post any of your pics here if you want...

Lots of people copy and paste their stuff here... I LOVE IT!

Cheers Bro!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

How about a recap?


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow gb, those c's are swollen! Good god! I wish. Was there to sample them when ready with you!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Wow gb, those c's are swollen! Good god! I wish. Was there to sample them when ready with you!


Thanks Dewey...

I guess I really can't complain of the quality... and at a zip a day... 

All I can say is that I am really fucking happy with my op right now...

and that I can't wait to see a BIG TREE of this strain...

Even if I have to veg for a year.... I don;t care how long it takes... I've already decided I want to...

I wish things were a little different bro...

We could have a RIU convention?!?!?!

Fuck! I'd host the first...!!!

But my asshole is to scared...

FREE THE WEED!!!

I'm with Willie... "I don't believe in a war against FLOWERS..."


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 5, 2009)

The thought of a RIU convention has swirled my brain more than a time or two...
Two problems

Number 1 - Wouldn't that be a NARC's first idea?? (don't lose it on me gypsy, i'm just sayin haha)

Number 2 - If the NARC didn't think it up... they sure as hell would find the convention as fast as fucking possible!!!

On some real shit... mind dropping by my AeroGarden thread??? could use some advice from my inspiration, check the last post... after you see it this next sentence will make more sense. i'll be putting a picture up tomorrow.



oh and p.s. happy belated 4th of july..

[youtube]Qr4aLp6L-m8[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Thats some nice-ass bagseed up there in AK.
> 
> And hey GB, look what I found...
> 
> ...


Hey Kenji...

It appears at least SOME of the info on that thread is real...

Listen to this...



iloveit said:


> So Ive heard these are the details from ripz himself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

Cindy at a full 5 weeks...

2 weeks to go...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 5, 2009)

shes a beauty


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

bump...

I got nothing to say that tops looking at these...



GypsyBush said:


> How about a recap?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

the c99 is one of my ....wanna-gro grows .... looks friggin special for sure! great work!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 5, 2009)

fuccin right great work man still cant get over the JF and the texture by how it looks!!Just amazing..ok JF and C-99 added to the list..im really hearin alotta GREAT stuff about cindy and i am on a quest for fem. cindy beans.(if any) or regulars.
THE HUNT IS ON!


----------



## Lennard (Jul 5, 2009)

I love those fruity looking nugs bro, all I think about are pink otter pops mmmm...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

Flashback...

[youtube]Je2tnlOlW_Q[/youtube]

Indicas @ 6 weeks...













































Satvas @ 6 weeks...















































































































































​

























Some tunes for the show... 


[youtube]y6tKMjOdr8E[/youtube]


 *These are the moms that donated 70 big cuttings last week...*













*The long lost, but recently found White Widow seeds... Horray! Spring Cleaning!*






































*The CLAW...!!!*






































































































































































































































































































































*How about another song to keep us going..? 
* 



[youtube]N505JczoEGI[/youtube]





*Ahh! The ONLY Pure Breed in the Flower Room this far...
Behold the..

JUICY FRUIT
*

























*OK! let's not get carried away.. this is just some more crappy bagseed...*


























































































*I decided to flower a couple of bigger girls... there's always room for a few more girls in my harem... *



















































*Here is some JUICY FRUIT starting to flower...*


















































*
Oh! Damn! Bagseed AGAIN.!!!!!... lol...* 






One more to close out...

"I strictly ROOTS!"

[youtube]lD9QMrh1FX0[/youtube]














*Brought to you in part by...*






















[/quote]


Some trim turned Kief...










Ah... now we get a peek at the drying rack... also as of this morning...















What's your taste?

INDICA






or SATIVA...






















































































































































































































































































































































































I am still in love with this Juicy fruit... 

She's just ... so fucking pretty...!!! ... makes me wanna eat her... 



























































































C99 at 5 weeks...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 6, 2009)

OMG Gypsy. There is really not much to say, that is just beautiful.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2009)

hats off gypsy that pink juicy fruit looks immense lovely pink colour to it and the calyx's are brimming!


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah im really liking the look of that aswell. Have you tasted it yet?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Yeah im really liking the look of that aswell. Have you tasted it yet?


I have...

She's like a 4 flavor-combo starburst candy meets just washed my mouth with winter fresh...

I recommend this strain for the taste alone any day...

And I her from other folks she can be a heavy producer... she just needs her conditions met... which I have not done...

But yeah.. I can't wait for a tree of this stuff...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

All right...

Summer can be over any day now... 

I've had enough of this fucking heat...

It's 65F outside...

I have ALL the windows open with fans blowing... the mosquitoes are coming in like crazy...

and I just cannot cool my fucking house...

Te sun beating on it pretty much everyday and night for the last month and half has turned it into a radiation oven...

THE WALLS ARE HOT... and giving off radiant heat... more than my puny ventilation system can handle...

I saw snow on the hills the other day, so I know it's coming... in fact it's been many thousand years since winter failed Alaska...

but hurry the fuck up will ya?!?!?!

Damn... with ALL of the ventilation on full blast and the lights off for 12 hours, the temp was 84F in the op...

FUCK THAT!!!

C'mon Snow....


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 6, 2009)

*Dude that sounds like a pain in the ass. Are your plants doing ok with the heat?*


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

been up all night re-doing the ventilation... i think I am on scheme #7...

I hope that carbon filter is as good as I think... it's not going up the attic anymore... it's straight out the window...

can't have all the lights if I want the room below 80F..

so I go up every hour or so and switch lights...

Fucking heat... oh well...

78.6F right now... with the op at half steam...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 6, 2009)

fuck its in the 100s everday..hot as hell down here man and moisture in the air makes it worse!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> fuck its in the 100s everday..hot as hell down here man and moisture in the air makes it worse!


I hear that, purpdaddy. It's been 100+ every day for the past 2 weeks here in south texas. And it's so wonderful to have my bedroom on the southwest corner of the house.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 6, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> of course i love it chunkey, keep up the green work! and I can say Gypsy don't mind the pic posting here, if you can't tell, he's a picture taking Gypsy, ahhaha...
> How are you liking the Earth Juice?? I hear great things...First time using, or have other experience with it??
> 
> 
> gkn


Thanks GKN. I like the EJ nutes, I think they work pretty good for me. I just started using a short while ago, so no other experience. The people at a shop I go to recommended I try them so I figured I would for a few grows and see how they are. I do like them so far though.


And Gypsy, thanks for the kind words and for letting me share on your thread. Hydro huh? I've thought about it but just haven't acted on it. The one thing that I've heard that I don't like is that you can't leave it alone for too long, which means no weekends away or vacation.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> The one thing that I've heard that I don't like is that you can't leave it alone for too long, which means no weekends away or vacation.


2 weeks if you have your shit together...


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> 2 weeks if you have your shit together...


 
Seriously? What are the things that need to be done to make this possible? That was pretty much my only concern.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Seriously? What are the things that need to be done to make this possible? That was pretty much my only concern.


OVER-sized res is stable and does not require top off...

DIALED IN nutrient regimen... you must KNOW EXACTLY how your nutes behave... you may need a pH doser...

Thermostats and the ventilation...

SOLID & TRUSTWORTHY wiring + timers...

You know... your shit together..

I have left the op alone for ten days... after a surgery...

using 1 nute and h2o2 my ph slowly climbs from 5.6 to 6.3 in about 2 weeks...


other than my organic adventure in to pH 5.0 land...

But I am back to bloom juice and h2o2... been at 6.0 for days.. maybe 4 or 5...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

but remember.. I could get away with a 30 gal res... but I use 100 gal filled to 85 or 90


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't you tempt me Gypsy.... No, I've been thinking about it for a while. My wife and will hopefully be buying a house within the next year so I think I'm going to wait until then, but it's definitely good to know that it can be done.


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 6, 2009)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Don't you tempt me Gypsy.... No, I've been thinking about it for a while. My wife and will hopefully be buying a house within the next year so I think I'm going to wait until then, but it's definitely good to know that it can be done.


*Defiantly wait till you have your own place. I waited till I bought mine and I'm stress free*.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> All right...
> 
> Summer can be over any day now...
> 
> ...


 aint no girls in bikinis in yur front yard,lol.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Doc, I'm pretty sure that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 6, 2009)

here to whore my grows... each linked in my signature. my usual traffic isn't dropping in. 

too many pages to click back gypsy, but i *WAS* wondering... you chop that juicy fruit yet??


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 6, 2009)

the truth about phosphorous..
gypsy check this out and lemme know what you think..this is the guy from Advanced Nutrients.
http://www.growersunderground.com/Myth/


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> the truth about phosphorous..
> gypsy check this out and lemme know what you think..this is the guy from Advanced Nutrients.
> http://www.growersunderground.com/Myth/


I'll tell you my unsolicited opinion.
I think it's a huge load of bullshit, spun in a way to make it seem as if only AN products are addressing your plants needs.

but thats just me.


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Gypsay I took some pic's for ya brother!













Have a Great day everyone....


And about the A/N I would have to agree for the most part that its probably some way to gain peoples trust in a sales pitchy type of mannor.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 6, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I'll tell you my unsolicited opinion.
> I think it's a huge load of bullshit, spun in a way to make it seem as if only AN products are addressing your plants needs.
> 
> but thats just me.


Thats the same thing i was thinking..to promote thier product and down others..I dont know man but the koolbloom i use is working great!

But i dont understand..hes got copies of tissue samples..i know they can easily be redone..but WHAT IF??


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

So here she is...

you can see light #2 not running yet...

There should be another identical ebb flow unit sitting under this week some time...









I imagine this is what I want to see eh??!?!

Shame this is the only one quite like this...





































veg trays are now where lights 3 & 4 will eventually be...

also with identical ebb flow units... prolly next month...








looking to the future...

The first clone was in the Aerogarden...














the second clone has just live all of it's rootd life within a RW cube...

This was a pretty small clone.. it's been there for weeks... the cube was bulged out with roots...


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 7, 2009)

*That's a nice clean spot you got going on. What room is that in?*


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

mine...

I got couch duty until the SoG is done...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

thats dedication man sleepin on the couch haha nice op


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## DWR (Jul 7, 2009)

That buds looks nice... calaxys are big


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> mine...
> 
> I got couch duty until the SoG is done...


*lol well yes... I to have my cabinet in the room I sleep in. I meant is it in the living room, bedroom etc?*


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Hey Gypsay I took some pic's for ya brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buds


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2009)

Very nice lookin bush man, what strain is it?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Lennard (Jul 7, 2009)

Pic #2 at the very top of this page is my fav. Shes still so perky bud, N1


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 7, 2009)

i want to lay here like a hammock






thanks for the advice about the hood/bulb, i'm a lil broke.. so within my budget was building a little stealth cab to maximize my W/ft... we'll see how it plays out.

keep it real gypsy

Shack


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like my whole table this round.
Very cute.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 7, 2009)

love the reveg gypsy do it right and she will yeild better the 2 nd time around.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


>


 
Hahaha are you serious? Id chop that up and smoke it in one cone . Will there even be enough for a decent cone once its dry?


----------



## Lennard (Jul 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Hahaha are you serious? Id chop that up and smoke it in one cone . Will there even be enough for a decent cone once its dry?


LOL cool to see for sure. Thats about a snap at best  60 days worth of flower 45 mins of enjoyment. If we never experiment we never progress I suppose


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Nice buds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right.. that is a very nice looking bush...



Thundercat said:


> Very nice lookin bush man, what strain is it?


It's not mine TC so I cannot tell you, but hopefully he will chime in and let us know...



Lennard said:


> Pic #2 at the very top of this page is my fav. Shes still so perky bud, N1


I have photos of her in the SoG, looking like a satellite dish... all leaves praying to the light...



Shackleford.R said:


> i want to lay here like a hammock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Shack...

I will always vote for as big of a jump as you can...

the more you upgrade on your way up the ladder, the more money you wasted...

Eventually, most people that are serious about their grow (personal growers) will end up with a 400 to 1k HPS...

learn from those that came before you... save cash...

do the same grow with the same light you have now 3 or 4 times... try to improve your yields...

it;s easy to get more bud by spending oddles of cash... do it simply...

master YOUR grow...

and in the meantime save about grand to build a proper cab...

the one your grandchildren will learn to grow in...

the last equipment you ever buy...

But ... that's just me...

I'm rooting for you cause I know you are going far...

I know I will see the day when RIU is drroling over YOUR BUDS...





SpruceZeus said:


> Looks like my whole table this round.
> Very cute.


oh boy...



bonghits4all said:


> love the reveg gypsy do it right and she will yeild better the 2 nd time around.


re-veg? where?

you mean the popcorn above... that is a full flower... no re anything...



M Blaze said:


> Hahaha are you serious? Id chop that up and smoke it in one cone . Will there even be enough for a decent cone once its dry?


Cone...???

nah bro... that was one bonghit...  



Lennard said:


> LOL cool to see for sure. Thats about a snap at best  60 days worth of flower 45 mins of enjoyment. If we never experiment we never progress I suppose


More like... if we didn't *FUCK UP SO MUCH* we would have way more bud...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

So I cleaned up the bottom stuff...

Hope I didn't go too far...

here is an all around view..




























and here we have a top view...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 7, 2009)

Great pic's gypsy... the convo moves so quick in here its hard to keep up ... but anyways I got some more snaps in for ya...

This is the Himalayan Gold







and this is the Widow








Both of the strainds are from GHSC and are 2nd gen clones... This round I decided to do all kinds of stress training to see if they would herm and still haven't... anyways hope you enjoy the pic's kiss-ass


Gypsy good job on pruning the bottom of that plant also... this is the underside of the himalaya gold above 







Gypsy have you used this technique before?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2009)

What is that bush you've got going gypsy. I saw it the other day, but didn't notice what it was. Is that one of your CIndys?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for the kind words... i could fill my res infinitely with my drool over others buds... ha? kinda weird? yeah thought so too. but thank you, nice to know i have someone rooting for me!!! (other than my clones *ZINGER*)



Thundercat said:


> What is that bush you've got going gypsy. I saw it the other day, but didn't notice what it was. Is that one of your CIndys?


 a cindy tree?!!



weedsofdestiny said:


> Great pic's gypsy... the convo moves so quick in here its hard to keep up ... but anyways I got some more snaps in for ya...
> 
> This is the Himalayan Gold
> 
> ...


HG and WW both strains i'm looking to grow... have you smoked either?
what did you think? how about to grow/flower... easy or experienced???



Shack


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> What is that bush you've got going gypsy. I saw it the other day, but didn't notice what it was. Is that one of your CIndys?


this one?

Cindy at a full 5 weeks...

2 weeks to go...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cindy is looking mighty fine, Gypsy.

Watching your "attempt at trees" also which I know you'll be able to pull off. It's a good idea to cut back from those 300+ plants.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Great pic's gypsy... the convo moves so quick in here its hard to keep up ... but anyways I got some more snaps in for ya...


Thanks Bro...

This thread is funny... sometimes I am by myself...

and sometimes.... 



> Both of the strainds are from GHSC and are 2nd gen clones... This round I decided to do all kinds of stress training to see if they would herm and still haven't... anyways hope you enjoy the pic's kiss-ass


I love them...

thanks for posting the... super duper nice...




> Gypsy good job on pruning the bottom of that plant also...
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsy have you used this technique before?


I have only done one grow outside of SoG...

All of my plant training experience (almost none) comes from this grow...

I guess it's pretty good for a newb to finish full Sativas at 6" high...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> thanks for the kind words... i could fill my res infinitely with my drool over others buds... ha? kinda weird? yeah thought so too. but thank you, nice to know i have someone rooting for me!!! (other than my clones *ZINGER*)


zinger??? 

I know you'll make it...

I need to find you the journal for a dude call wolfanzen...

he did a super nice complete veg/clone/flower cab that would be perfect for you...

I'll try to find it in a minute...




> a cindy tree?!!


coming to a grow room* near me* very soon..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Cindy is looking mighty fine, Gypsy.


Thanks DD...




> Watching your "attempt at trees" also which I know you'll be able to pull off.


The only thing I know is that I fuck up a lot...

and the question is will she survive me..?




> It's a good idea to cut back from those 300+ plants.


I was starting to dream that I was having nightmares... time to change things...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks DD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome! And as far as mistakes being made... I think without mistakes nothing is truly learned. At least for me.

I envy your ability to dream.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I need to find you the journal for a dude call wolfanzen...
> 
> he did a super nice complete veg/clone/flower cab that would be perfect for you...
> 
> I'll try to find it in a minute...



here you go...

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/89440-micro-ebb-flow-now-dwc.html

also worth the read...

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> here you go...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/89440-micro-ebb-flow-now-dwc.html
> 
> ...


i lurked BOTH of those threads earlier... i REALLY like that diy carbon filter, i'm a fan of anything done well and done cheap. thanks for the locker link, haha i skimmed through it before grabbing dinner with my special lady and didnt remember the link!!


Shack


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 8, 2009)

What the F?

I got unsubscribed here somehow...

Fuckin Gypsies...


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 8, 2009)

This thread to is too damn long... But I did read it all...It was smart of you to pick a grower and stick to his plan. Also smart of you to do lots of smaller plants as a newb < less likely to mess them up because they have such a short life. Anyways thought I would stop bye and say hello. What kind of dog/s do you have? Mine hides behind me if it sees a deer .


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> This thread to is too damn long...


...lol...

It's really not meant to be read... it's more of one you live with...lol...

it's vary.. uh.. organic...

But welcome to our not so secret hang out...

Did you like the pictures?



> But I did read it all...


Wow... make sure to wipe your feet before you go home... there's a lot of crap on the floor here...

On a more serious note.. I hope you feel it was worth your time...

Did you actually watch the videos too???

Some are silly, but some are pretty good...

Like the Strain Hunters one.. that was bad ass...



> It was smart of you to pick a grower and stick to his plan.


About the only a dumbass like me could do to be successful from the get go...

I am not smart enough to re-invent the wheel... 

I just borrowed someone elses wheel ...

it was easier... and it worked just right from day one..



> Also smart of you to do lots of smaller plants as a newb < less likely to mess them up because they have such a short life.


not only that, but if a grower that has 6 plants kills one... he is hurting big time...

in my case.. I just chuck it and say NEXT! and the slot is filled by the healthiest of the waiting clones..

on the other hand though.. I bet I have killed more plants (on purpose, I kill runts) than most people will ever grow...

I always root more clones than I need... then there's the pruning on the moms... runts.. etc..

I bet I throw a tray's worth of plants away every 2 weeks..



> Anyways thought I would stop bye and say hello.



Glad to have you on board mate...

We all have our days,especially me... , but at the end of the day we are all friends here... 




> What kind of dog/s do you have? Mine hides behind me if it sees a deer .


well, I personally have a REAL BIG dog... and he is not afraid of anything but water... I have seen him chase after bears more than few times.... he hates them with a passion...

I however am afraid that his bluff won't work one day... then he will just be some juicy meat... a feast in the forest...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 8, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> This thread to is too damn long... But I did read it all..


You seriously read it all? Wow... thats a _shitload_ of thread to read.

Hey Gypsy. Trees lookin' good man. 20 plants will definitely be better than 300, no doubt. 

Eventually you'll be a master tree grower like blaze


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 8, 2009)

I read all threads before I post in them...Its just a thing with me. Also for people who are trying to read a long thread like this to cut down on the number of pages you have to read go to My Rollitup go to Edit Options then go to Thread Display Options then go to Number of Posts to Show Per Page and click Show 40 Posts Per Page then click Save Changes. It really helps cut down on the reading time because you can skim through the bull/repeat info if you want. Edit: Im not saying there was any bull in thread


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice dude...

Thanks for that tip...

So what do you think of the family sized ebb/flow nick?

I get the itch to dig and see if the roots are spreading.. but I know they are...

right now the tree is in 18/6 with 15 minute floods 3x a day... 0 at night...

I can;t wait to star flowering her...

unit #2 should be in the room by the weekend... and I already have a girl for it...

in fact I already have a girl for unit 3 as well...

but it will take some time for the SoG to be done still...

I have 3 full trays still in the SoG..

one about to star getting done... on a rotation... 

another about half way in to 3/4 done and one that's just under 4 weeks in..

so another month and I should have all 4 lights in the new room with a tree under each..


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 8, 2009)

I like it and it will be fun to watch from the beginning. I used to get 3 lbs off 4 plants under 1800 watts super cropping so Im sure if done right you should be able to get a lb or more per plant. I will definitely be following along.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

cheers bro...

and Welcome to the House of Gypsy...

[youtube]tBbo1U0hqFs[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

[youtube]1ZR9NN9r200[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

[youtube]M4NzDHAnNQE[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

[youtube]x2586D2yzzk[/youtube]

[youtube]KgctG3zdhwQ[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 8, 2009)

Fucc hes got a long way to run in the snow not counting hes naked!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

That is a BAD ASS movie...

I highly recommend it...

A great insight into Arctic culture...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

[youtube]2TtEreG5aJs[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

[youtube]0V-rdaIIReM[/youtube]


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thanks man... I just drooled all over my desk.*


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 8, 2009)

Dude, you just totally ruined my day man.


I was at a buddies showing your pictures to him and I totally creamed my pants. What a mess! and how embarrasing! 

Fuckin amazing pics. 

Hmmm...there was something i came here to say... Oh yeah, so I shut down my computer for the first time in a few months and when I booted back up this morning my screen saver had magically changed itself to your old avatar. How fuckin weird is that? Maybe if I keep it It'll bring me good luck. lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> Fuckin amazing pics.


Thanks Bro...



> Hmmm...there was something i came here to say... Oh yeah, so I shut down my computer for the first time in a few months and when I booted back up this morning my screen saver had magically changed itself to your old avatar. How fuckin weird is that? Maybe if I keep it It'll bring me good luck. lol


Hmmm...

Saci Perere came to see you... ?!!?

WOW! 

Either you have been bad to the forest and he's out to get you, or you just made one of the best friends you could ask for... you'll know soon enough...

Do a little research on the Saci myths of Brazil...

You will find that little offerings of fruit and smoke will make him happy... a happy Saci is a good Saci... 

Set things for him at the edge of the woods... on the forest side... 

Good for you bro... it is rare for the Saci to seek out new friends, usually it takes an introduction...

You must be a special kind of person...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 8, 2009)

damn gypsy im gonna have to use that tying down method to make lateral branches..damn that makes so much scense.. Im lovin that one you got thats all lateral branches.all growing in diff. directions!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 8, 2009)

man the onlything i dont agree with is chopping all the lower foliage off...but thats just me...i remember somewhere someone saying they do that because they have a LARGE crop and they can see whats going on inbetween trees better..But we shall see said the blindman!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man the onlything i dont agree with is chopping all the lower foliage off...but thats just me...i remember somewhere someone saying they do that because they have a LARGE crop and they can see whats going on inbetween trees better..But we shall see said the blindman!


Nah bro...

we remove the lower foliage to direct the energy that would be spent on the little shaded suckers, out to the tops...

It's like the thing with the melons...

You can have 1 HUGE melon... 3 medium melons or 6 small melons...

but your total weight in the end will be about the same...

Look at my single cola lollipops... 

It's about allowing the plant to concentrate on the best stuff that is closes to the light...

If left there, they would just suck down power and create tiny fluffy buds on the shade...

Take them out and tha juice goes straight to the colas, in full light...

Did that make sense bro?..

oh and you get WAY better air circulation, which helps prevent mold and rot issues...

nothing to do with seeing through...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 8, 2009)

Thats great Gypsy, Im jealous Well here's a few more pix This is my first grow and i dont know why her leaves are purple


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Nah bro...
> 
> we remove the lower foliage to direct the energy that would be spent on the little shaded suckers, out to the tops...
> 
> ...


ohh yea i know your op is nothing to with seeing through...but yea i see where you commin from,,i usually dont grow just one..but YEA if i were to grow just one HUGEone...prolly do it like that...or just add a bunch more lighting! Fucc man those colas gonna get so huge you gonna have to tie em all together or tie em to sumthin to keep from snapping!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

Ha!

Nice ! Join the club...

Here's our black* bagseed* club so far..

The first is mine...

2nd is Spruce Zeus'

3rd is Tom_420's... 

and now the 4th is yours.. do you know your strain?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> ohh yea i know your op is nothing to with seeing through...but yea i see where you commin from,,i usually dont grow just one..but YEA if i were to grow just one HUGEone...prolly do it like that...or just add a bunch more lighting! Fucc man those colas gonna get so huge you gonna have to tie em all together or tie em to sumthin to keep from snapping!


Yeah I already have hooks in the ceiling above her...

She will be tied as soon as she needs it...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 8, 2009)

No, Just some bag seed from some good smoke, Thankx for having me in your club


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 8, 2009)

Yo GB my man... ... *you rock!*


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 8, 2009)

What can i say...................But.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice donkey dicks dude!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 8, 2009)

thanx man that 400w hid is really playin its role properly i can say that,,and they JUST startin to swell so they gonna get much fatter...the damn branches are about to snap already!..This afghan is a very heavy yielder it says..i can see.!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> No, Just some bag seed from some good smoke, Thankx for having me in your club


Black Leafed Bagseed at it's best!!!

Good Job Bro!!!



DeweyKox said:


> Yo GB my man... ... *you rock!*


Thanks Dewey!!!

But you rock more...



purpdaddy said:


> What can i say...................But.


That looks GREAT Purp!!!!

Congrats on such a beauty of a grow...



DeweyKox said:


> Nice donkey dicks dude!


Right?!?!?! 



purpdaddy said:


> thanx man that 400w hid is really playin its role properly i can say that,,and they JUST startin to swell so they gonna get much fatter...the damn branches are about to snap already!..This afghan is a very heavy yielder it says..i can see.!


They look the BOMB dude..


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey gypsy I took a better pic for ya today 












In the first pic you can see the purp tints coming in the leaves....a tad ill take some more pics for ya over the next few days...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

Those are real nice..

I love the Fall colors ..

I meant to ask you..

What Megapixel is camera rated? model?

What light are you using to take pictures in...?

What settings are you using on your camera..?

Those buds can come out real pretty in some full size portraits...

I'd love to see some "done up" photos of your buds... they're so fucking pretty...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Those are real nice..
> 
> I love the Fall colors ..
> 
> ...


 
Well lets see here.... Its a fujifilm finepix a500 5.1 megapixels... im starting to learn how to use her... damn i've had it for a couple years now too ... think I would know way by now right? haha too much  sometimes oh well... I still got a couple days before she comes down maybe I can learn how to take the best pic's possibly over the next couple days hows it sound bro !

oh yea my preferences are set to portrait, quality: 5mN 309 frames, ISO is at 100, and I have a preset that I can change... I switched it to slow and wwah... laaah some better pics.... atleast they're a lil better than the other ones lately... check my thread out I posted all the pic's there


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool...

do you have a black/dark non shiny background we can use?

Black is best, but it shows lint and hair the most...

A black velvet would be ideal (they do sell velvet paper at arts & crafts supplies stores)... use your imagination... a dark, clean blanket will do too...

Do you have any small light fixtures floating around the house?

You know.. lamps... preferably a few with cool and a few with warm light CFLs...

The idea is that we are going to take hundreds of shots... moving the plant a little... moving the lights around it a little... moving your angle a little...

Your camera will have settings that deal with the kind of light you are shooting...

like my camera has AUTO, SUNNY, CLOUDY, INCANDESCENT, FLUORESCENT...

Select different settings.. shoot different combinations of light in different settings..

If you can manually adjust the WHITE BALANCE (WB) set a WHITE sheet of paper under each lighting configuration, and adjust as you shoot...

You camera probably has the ability to "bracket shots"... meaning that it will take 3 or more picture when you take one shot... one lighter, one normal and one darker...

Set up your shot.. the lights... you can use reflective surfaces to reflect light in multiple angles...

Anyway.. set up your shot and take as many pictures as you can come up with variations...

Then move on to the next "pose"...

repeat...

You will take lots of pictures.. don;t even bother looking at them, just take pictures like crazy.. be really creative...

When I grab my camera to take pics of my op, I usually take hundreds of full sized photos... 

you guys may see 30, but I took 30x 20..

This last batch of pics I took, the pretty ones with the Juicy Fruit.. 

I took 1200 images that night...

I have only seen about 200 of the so far...

But I KNOW that there is at least one or two good shots in there.. 

I just gotta find them...

My photography is much like my SOG...

go big on number of single units ... an you assure the outcome will be successful...

Even if I throw away more plants.. I mean pictures than most people take..

It's kinda boring.. until you find a picture that makes butterflies in your stomach...

Then you go out and buy an external hard drive just for the pics, cause your computer get FULL FAST (that's the voice of experience there... my computer cannot hold a single file anymore.. the camera is full of beautiful shots to be screened and saved...

And I am still waiting on an external hard drive to arrive in the mail...

My computer is so full, I can't even open the images to see them..

so be warned...

OhOh.. don't forget to play with the MACRO... use an external light source, not the flash...

ok...

I think that will get you started...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Cool...
> 
> do you have a black/dark non shiny background we can use?
> 
> ...


 
Wow thanks for the great insight .... Im going to practice starting tomorrow when i get up !.... I have an external hardrive... its 1 Terrabyte so I should get by... Like you said just set up different backgrounds, reflectors light sources and just go picture craze... Ill find the perfect fall photo for you 


Oh yes and I forgot... SOme GYPSY gear for ya  Enjoy


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

did you make those?


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> did you make those?


... lol hmmm my girl made me the pendant... and that glass... well glass isn't made ya see.. its placed randomly across the globe by god when nobody is looking ..... ... ..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

Well... I must say that god does real good work

I really like the jar...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Well... I must say that god does real good work
> 
> I really like the jar...


 
Ya ive always kept those peices you see right there around for quite a while now they are my favs...

and the lil jar ahh ya..shes great I can fit er in my pocket... fit about an eight in there for when im out for the day in the fields ya know workin away lol... lately its been trainwreck, diesel and cheese in there.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice...

Here's my "bing" with some bagseed gigglebush I grew...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 9, 2009)

You're making me jealous... that marble is rediculous.... well it's obvious between that and the pic of that very nice bud that god loves you too.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

I believe in Karma...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I believe in Karma...


 
Exactly what I meant to say bro... im too blazed at this point... im gonna hit some hay than tomorrow Im gonna be taking tons of pics all day cuz they be coming down sooooooon ... Peace out brother!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

This one is worth cranking up the volume for...

[youtube]Xql99I1VSdI[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

So here she is.. with a couple of shots of the more developed branches...























And here is the original plant #1, still vegging... and next on the list for a 19 gallon ebb/flow pot...









and here we have 2 more girls.. Indicas this time... also in line for a chance to become a tree...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

And here is a look at one of the Juicy Fruit clones that had enough under developed buds on the bottom to warrant it to keep going a little longer..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

My computer is so full I can;t even rotate the pic..

But here is the Zero Veg C99 clone I have in the competition...





​ 






*HERE ARE THE PLAYERS!*

*1000W Cup

1. JonnyBtreed
2. Doktorgreenthumb420
3. Bugsrnme
4. Headbandrocker
5. K1Ng5p4d3

600W Cup

1. GypsyBush
2. NewbieG
3. NewHiddenGrower
4. DeweyKox
5. K1Ng5p4d3

400W Cup

1. Ryknow
2. Onthedl0008
3. Gmoneys
4. NeoAnarchist
5. YoungMacdonald
6. Blackedout
7. Doktorgreenthumb420
8. Kubrickzghost

CFL CUP

1. Joebaze
2. EEKAMOUSE*​


----------



## DWR (Jul 9, 2009)

That plant is going to b HUGE !!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

Prolly veg for another few weeks...

I know she wont get THIS big...

But it's the kind of thing I'm shooting for... 



M Blaze said:


> Its a clone from the last plants so it might be about 10+ weeks old but im not sure exactly, I will have to check back to find out. All it takes is a little bit of trimming and some training along with some time of coarse but any plant can reach that potential with a bit of help.
> 
> Heres a few more pics of it for ya. As Mygirls said earlier its like a spider web with all the tying and training this girl has had. She is loving the bondage lifestyle though and she has no complaints.


----------



## DWR (Jul 9, 2009)

yah i know.......  

I say in 2 weeks your girls will be humongus ! GL with it man. What you using 600w ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

600w...

the idea is to eventually have all 4 600s over 4 trees...

I'm dismantling the SoG... for security reasons...

I'm scare of living with 300+ plants... plus garbage bags worth of clones and trimmed branches...

The law is AK is HARSH above 25 plants... so I am just trying to still get 2 pounds a month, but from fewer, bigger plants...

I want to harvest a tree every 2 weeks...

I got some different strains.. so I may do some grafting...

Put some slow growing Indica branches on a Sativa before flowering...

I may actually try that this time...

But I gotta do a little more research...

should be fun though.... I'll be stoked if it works.. cause it would take FOREVER AND EVER for my Indicas to grow that size...


----------



## mdave (Jul 9, 2009)

amazing stuff man. I keep coming back here for more inspiration on my first grow haha +rep


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Dave!

Remember I am still 7 month newb...

Anyone can do this... first try if they want...

Just gotta plan plan plan.. and when you finally execute... it's flawless... or at least not a complete disaster...

Welcome to RIU...


----------



## madazz (Jul 9, 2009)

if i were u and u want to do the same as m Blaze, i'd move that ebb & flow tray from under 1 of your 600s and put 1 or 2 BIG ones under it in 50 lt pots. the tray isn't really deep enough for BIG ones. Thats my opinion, thats what i'd do if i wanted to do a M blaze grow same as his or very similar.

madazz


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm not following you bro...

I got her in her own ebb flow set up ina a 19 gallon/71 liter pot

And it floods pretty high...

Am I mis-understanding you?

Each tree is to get their own 600 HPS and individual ebb flow system... like this one...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

I never go to show you these shots of the root ball as she came out of the little pot...

I can only imagine what it will be like at harvest time...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is a shot of some of the woody stems I have just dying to be fed by 19 gallons of roots...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 9, 2009)

Badass man, very badass, those look like some very healthy bushs for sure. I can't wait to start using hydro! Its gonna be great.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Bro! I am hoping she will do good... 

Wonder if she's gonna fill that pot with roots like the little pot was...

And hydro , eh?!?!

WoW cool ... have you decided on a system yet?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 9, 2009)

That is one impressive tree!!

Did that originate as one of your mothers or something? Maybe I missed the details...

Care to share the story of her background?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> That is one impressive tree!!
> 
> Did that originate as one of your mothers or something? Maybe I missed the details...
> 
> Care to share the story of her background?


Thanks Jesse!

It's back to knowing nothing...

fucking newbs...

But yeah.. she was one of my moms...

It's s hardy strain kept alive over the years by some old hippies here in AK...

It's also the strain of my first indoor grow with the AG..

I think this one will get a little bigger... I think...

I am also researching grafting right now...

I believe it would take forever and a day for one of my Indicas to get that big...

So I want to graft a few Indica branches on my Sativa plants...

If it works... it will be sweet...

We'll see though.... I mean, they put pears in apple trees right?

Right now I'm thinking of going with this method...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 9, 2009)

It should work.

I took 3 years of hort in HS and grafted ALL sorts of stuff together and since they are the same species plant (indica sativa, still cannabis) is should work, right?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 9, 2009)

gypsy my good friend.. i need you to drop some knowledge on some future "weed barons" Callin' all stealth CFL growers some kids in there could use some guidance. i'd offer it up... but yeah.. you know... and you were around during the days of Al B. so i figured you'd be of more help anyway


Shack


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Jesse!
> 
> It's back to knowing nothing...
> 
> ...


 sorry for qouting n not responding to the quote...just cought up on your big grow journal and the one thing i have to say in efforts to prolong and make benificial your endevors over the long haul... you mentioned this on your own also..start with bigger pots...i think your prob using something less than or arround 1/2 gall for those starter plants i would suggest 2 gals of hydroton to start and then up to the 19 gals from that... i have busted the roots on some potted plants before and they have grown very similar to plants that i un potted and repotted...i can tell you that the coco is miles ahead of the soil when it comes to repotting and time for shock...but i suspect you already have that insight as i suspect that dwc hydro and true coco reg watering are very similar in there respects of watering and nute/o2 intruduction


----------



## zechbro (Jul 9, 2009)

gypsy how do you get them so crystally? molases?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 9, 2009)

zechbro said:


> gypsy how do you get them so crystally? molases?


He sold he soul to a whirling Brazillian dervish, which, coincidentally enough, had but one leg.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

MaintMan said:


> sorry for qouting n not responding to the quote...just cought up on your big grow journal and the one thing i have to say in efforts to prolong and make benificial your endevors over the long haul... you mentioned this on your own also..start with bigger pots...i think your prob using something less than or arround 1/2 gall for those starter plants i would suggest 2 gals of hydroton to start and then up to the 19 gals from that... i have busted the roots on some potted plants before and they have grown very similar to plants that i un potted and repotted...i can tell you that the coco is miles ahead of the soil when it comes to repotting and time for shock...but i suspect you already have that insight as i suspect that dwc hydro and true coco reg watering are very similar in there respects of watering and nute/o2 intruduction


Right on Bro...

Glad you stopped by...

I totally get the little pot thing... and I know I am hurting, in comparison to having her in a big pot...

BUT.. big but there...

This plant used to be a mom...

She lived to give me cuttings... I didn't need a big pot... when she got big, I would chop her down to nothing... and in 2 weeks she was ready for another pass of cuttings..

That plant has been in veg for 8 months now... I have taken literally hundreds of BIG clone off of her...

So yeah Big pot is in the works... but these plants were all moms...

and they were all CRAMMED into a single 2x4 tray...

Different purpose altogether...

But she is filling in the big girl shoes pretty good considering this was all but an afterthought...

The next generation will start out in bigger pots...

But in all honesty... I believe that by the time I harvest, the 19 gallon tub is going to be FULL of roots...

If you scale things down... in size.. and look at my zero veg clones...

They barely have a root popping out of the RW cube, I mean not even an inch...

And they go straight to flower.. I often have to hand water for a day or two until the roots reach the flood level...

By the time I chop them the pot area below the flood level is packed solid with roots...

So ALL those roots grow while the plant is in flower...

I know... I know.. they are little plants...

But this girl already had roots.. and I have provided her with a very good environment to spread those roots... 

I honestly believe that with the veg time she is getting and the good stable environment she has... this plant will have more than enough roots to flower adequately...

But we will see in about 2 and half months...

And as for the "root bound" comment made earlier...

I have flowered plants in my ebb flow in a Rapid Rooter Plug in one of those RR holder thingys...

Basically I had a pot big enough for the plug and MAYBE 20 clay pellets...

It yielded the same as the rest of the clones that were that size, but in full pots...

Using ebb flow as I have, I do not believe a plant can become "root bound" in that sense of the word (IN HYDRO)... IT CAN CHOKE ITSELF... but size of roots in hydro is not nearly as big a factor as in soil for example..

As long as the roots are getting nutrients the plant will grow...

Here is a picture of some roots.... these roots gave me 10 grams of dried dank...



















Yup I got 10 grams from THAT.. which does not seem that impressive until you consider that my fully potted best performers rarely go over 28grams...

But we'll see when she is finished..

Cheers Bro...

And thanks for dropping by...





zechbro said:


> gypsy how do you get them so crystally? molases?


I like to cook with molasses...

You give it to your plants???

I have massive aircooling on my lights, way over-powered... so my plants can be REALLY CLOSE to the light...

Right now I actually have a few taller buds touching the glass...

Kinda squished, but otherwise unharmed by the 600 HPS 6" away...



bigjesse1922 said:


> He sold he soul to a whirling Brazillian dervish, which, coincidentally enough, had but one leg.


Who? Saci..?

He is just a friend... he doesn't want anyone's soul... he is a protector of the forest and can be very mischievious sometimes... especially if he doesn't like you..

But he's not the devil or anything... just a forest spirit...

Well... now I'm gonna stick this in my pipe and smoke it...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol I know, I know. I read the whole post 

But it was funny to me so I thought i'd post it. Alas, I stand corrected 

These brownies are goooood...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Lol I know, I know. I read the whole post
> 
> But it was funny to me so I thought i'd post it. Alas, I stand corrected


No worries bro...



> These brownies are goooood...


I bet.. can we see???


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

So...

I'm chopping some pretty good clones tonight...

I let some go a little longer, and some will be a little less done..

But they all look tasty...

...here is the first of the eve.. 

This bud is solid, packed, dense, heavy... just really really DENSE bud... almost no hair or airspace .. just hard, solid bud...

Very sour smell and taste...

This is MEDICINE... knock you out kind of weed....

I only let this strain go to full maturity for my bedside stash... the one I hit when the pain wakes me up and I want to go back to my dreams...

I wish I knew the strain name to share, I am SURE this is top grade DNA... but I'll never know...

Anyways...

*Bagseed Indica - Zero Veg Clone - Wet Weight * *97Grams*



Pre-Trim...

















Trimmed all of the Fan Leaves...

that's a standard size bic lighter by the way.... not a small one...


















Full manicured Bud weighing in at 97.2 grams *WET WEIGHT*















Now if I could just get all 48 like that every time.. ​


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 10, 2009)

what do you usually yield from one cloe gypsy...What you were doing doing is my goal..But i first am learning how a tree grows before i clone..i also need a flower chamber and habe nowhere to put it!LOL..Looks like an ounce or a lil over..check me if im wrong...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> what do you usually yield from one cloe gypsy...


My over all average of the op sits at just over 1/2 oz per clone... it puts my overall average at 1.2 g/w

My very best clone was 1 1/4oz but that was ONCE!

My worse clone was that bowl of Juicy Fruit I grew... maybe 0.5 grams...

My worse average on a batch of 48 was 0.3g/w ... that's 1/8 per clone...

My Best average on a batch of 48 was 1.8g/w... and that's basically 1oz per clone on all of them...

My best shot was the last batch I did before going "organic"...

My worse was the time I fucked up all my clones and only had the tiniest of clones rooted... so I flowered what I had... better than nothing..




> What you were doing doing is my goal..


It's not hard at all...

I am 100% sure you could do it... and if you planned it right, you could get 1g/w the first time..




> But i first am learning how a tree grows before i clone..


Don't mean to be a smart ass... but.. if you want to do SOG, I recommend you start doing SOG ..

Growing bushes will not teach you SOG...

and moms... they are easy... just keep the healthy... and chop the shit out of them often... show'em who's boss...



> i also need a flower chamber and habe nowhere to put it!LOL.


I hear you there ... space is nice...

.


> Looks like an ounce or a lil over..check me if im wrong...



I go by a rule of 1/4 wet weight....

But I have grown these strains enough to know that the Indicas don;t loose quite that much in dry/cure...

But the Sativas actually come out a little less than 1/4 wet weight...

So it averages out... about 1/4 wet weight...

So yeah, I expect an honest oz out of that puppy... and several other in this batch... super nice results...

I will not be to shocked if I match my best with this tray... but I did have 4 bigger girls on the tray this time... so it's almost like cheating...

Cheers Purp...

Have a great weekend...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> My over all average of the op sits at just over 1/2 oz per clone... it puts my overall average at 1.2 g/w
> 
> My very best clone was 1 1/4oz but that was ONCE!
> 
> ...


Yea man i can see your point..no never come at me lie a smart ass...we too good for that but. yea man thas sum nice numbers but you gotta have alotta them to make a ice harvest...one more week and im flushin and choppin...so ready to get those out there and start with the new ones..

here they are...World of Seeds and G-13 labs. all feminized
With Canna Aqua line nutes..I need to use them before they go bad!But they been stored in a dry,cool dark place.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

gotta have a lot of them to make it work...

That is why I am stopping the SOG machine and going to trees...

220+ plants in flower...

14 moms...

hundreds of clones rooted and rooting...

It's not as bad as it sounds... but it sounds REALLY BAD...

and the law looks at plants numbers...

So I decided to try and keep 4 plants in flower...

and an assortment of my 7 strains in different stages of veg so I can harvest/flower a tree every two weeks...

I have not worked out an actual schedule yet, but I have a feeling I will be cloning from the tree as she leaves the veg room...

I want to keep it around 20 plants if possible...

But I need to sit down and do some figuring out...

and man... this Juicy Fruit is so tasty dude... You should grow it so I could watch...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> gotta have a lot of them to make it work...
> 
> That is why I am stopping the SOG machine and going to trees...
> 
> ...


man trust me ive been lookin ever since i said i was back a couple pages and cant find any Fem. JF beans..I will never grow reg. beans again//not worth it.in LA 4 plants and they takin everything from you! I never grow more than 4..
Yea ive seen the vids on youtube about SoG and it is my goal..but just dont ave the space for all that..Man u just dont know how bad i wish i did!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 10, 2009)

Gorgeous GB, you should be a proud father


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 10, 2009)

Yet another beautiful harvest gypsy!! 

So after all the talking into SOG you've been tryin to do to me, your gonna go to trees huh. I'm still trying to figure out exactly how I'm gonna optimize my light. I'm trying to figure out how to get the best results with the fastest turn around under my 1000w light.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Gorgeous GB, you should be a proud father


Thanks Jesse...



Thundercat said:


> Yet another beautiful harvest gypsy!!


Thanks TC... This whole tray is coming out just right... nice and fat...



> So after all the talking into SOG you've been tryin to do to me, your gonna go to trees huh.


In my opinion, SOG is one of the most efficient ways to grow...

But I have become increasingly uncomfortable with the number of plants I have..

The move to the trees will hopefully give me the same yields, but the efficiency will go down as I am going to need an HID to beg, on top of the 400w t5 i used for my moms...

But going from 300+ plants to hopefully around 20 will make me feel better...

And it's always nice to learn something different too...

And of course... the way I am doing the transfer, I ended up with a different room, with no carpet and better access to better ventilation...



> I'm still trying to figure out exactly how I'm gonna optimize my light. I'm trying to figure out how to get the best results with the fastest turn around under my 1000w light.


Fastest I would have to say would be a SOG... just because of the zero veg... and the small plants do mature a little faster...

Anytime you have a runt, you can just pull it and put in a fresh healthy clone... so if you set it up right, you can have 4 fat colas per square foot... mine are actually tighter than than a little bit..

But for it to work well, you have to have lots of extra clones, rooted and ready to go... lots of plants...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Guys, Do these trich's look like there close to harvest color for a head and body buzz combo? its my first grow and shes been flowering 7weeks 3 days she came from good smoke bagseed . A link to her pix on here
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/167596-gypsys-picture-depot-170.html#post2713742

this is from the first pic


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 10, 2009)

all depends on what kinda high you like...let the trichs get more amber or reddish color for a more narcotic high..like painpills.


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 10, 2009)

i would like to try to get a little of both, i read you can if you get it at just the right time, so should they be mostly amber or all of them real dark amber


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 10, 2009)

They look mostly clear to me right now. U will see them all turn Real milky.. U will know. From there.. U could wait anywhere up too 3 weeks to chop. But like already said.. Depends what u like.. Milky cloudy will bring u a nice head buzz with a good body rush.. Milk with amber gonna bring u all of that plus begin to set u on ur ass.
Mostly amber with milky trichs should make u retarded and numb. Completely amber is probably gonna sit u on ur ass and put u too sleep the whole time wondering WTF just happened cause before u fall asleep u will be pretty much retarded.. Numb.. As in u cant move ur arms or feel ur fingers.. Then if ur lucky they should say maybe u will fall asleep. Alot of time flies during this period.. Hope this helps . Peace.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 10, 2009)

beautiful plants ...great harvest ..... be some great smoke for a while .... walk on!~


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> beautiful plants ...great harvest ..... be some great smoke for a while .... walk on!~


Cheers Mate...

But it's just another day Bro... a pretty good one...

but my rack always looks like that..

2 or 3 go in... 2 or 3 come out... everyday...

I love my daily rotation SOG...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 10, 2009)

I love the idea of using drying racks instead of tieing them upside down.... does it ruin any trich's or anything + do you put a fan on them or somewhere near them? Besides that GREAT FUCKING JOB BRO Karma came through again


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> I love the idea of using drying racks instead of tieing them upside down.... does it ruin any trich's or anything + do you put a fan on them or somewhere near them? Besides that GREAT FUCKING JOB BRO Karma came through again



Hehehe...

Thanks man...

I dunno... I guess I loose some.. but I have a glass sheet under all of the screens... it catches all of the bits... then it goes in with the trim pile...

The rack is in a wooden wardrobe..

Inside I have the racks... a heater to hold the temps at 70F... a small circulating fan... and an exhaust fan that will be soon fitted with a carbon filter... the house WREAKS everyday...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 10, 2009)

Great job... 
Im going to build myself a mini-dry rack and run a batch and see if I like it in comparison... 

One of my best buds uses a tupperware and it's all rigged up but his bud's dry nice in there...


What about the cure...?? what kind of process / containers and stuff do ya use...?

Oh yea I forgot... I think I found the perfect fall photo for you .... Here she is









Or










What one do you like ??


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Great job...
> Im going to build myself a mini-dry rack and run a batch and see if I like it in comparison...
> 
> One of my best buds uses a tupperware and it's all rigged up but his bud's dry nice in there...
> ...


I like them BOTH...

They look real sharp...

I bet you could zoom in quite a ways without blurring eh?!?!?

Racks are nice... the only difference I notice id that one side of my buds is flat.. but that's it..

Oh yeah and I cure in mason jars... burp a lot the first week... then less and less....

4 week cure is pretty good in my book...

Thanks for the shots!!!


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish RIU automatically resized the pics because on my 
comp they are higher res and you can see every detail so well... 

When I zoom it seems like all the shots come in blurry on most of my settings


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

What I do is open the image on your computer...

Zoom in to the "frame" you want... crop and save as a different image...

It should give you the zoom in as it's own picture now...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> What I do is open the image on your computer...
> 
> Zoom in to the "frame" you want... crop and save as a different image...
> 
> It should give you the zoom in as it's own picture now...





ooooooh man..... Ill be back in a lil bit with some new improved close ups  thanks !


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

Alright heres what they look like after a little edit... 














Any better.... ?

.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 11, 2009)

i think i'm convinced gypsy... for my aerogarden...





http://www.specialty-lights.com/900490.html#details


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Alright heres what they look like after a little edit...
> 
> 
> Any better.... ?
> ...


You are deff. getting the idea... those look great!

Now get as close as you can... in macro mode...

Get as sharp and as close as you can.. you may need a tripod/stand...

And THEN blow it up and crop...

You know those real close up shots I have...?

All done like that... get as close up as I can in full res... and then crop it as you did...

feel like trying that?





Shackleford.R said:


> i think i'm convinced gypsy... for my aerogarden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool Shack!!! you will not regret it...

But may I suggest a set up with a remote ballast..

That way you can eliminate one extra heat source in your grow...

I honestly still vote for the digi 250 with a cool tube...

If you use the cool tube, you can do a 250 no prob...

and you will be happy with it for years.... a 150w is going to ask for an upgrade next year...

and you may even be able to put both AG and the WF under the same light.. one light...

Anyways,,, go with what you know... but I would save and go bigger...

I wanted a 400 for my tent and bought the 600... I could not be happier with never having to upgrade again...

I vote for this with a cool tube... 

$240 bucks that will come back to you a hundred fold in bud...

The light will pay for itself, the electric bill and the nutes (with your personal stash, not talking about selling anything) ...

I bet if you do it right you can get 4oz every two months...

Enough to smoke, make hash, make oil/butter/edibles.. and even gift a little to your closest friends every once in a while...

We are talking about being self sufficient here... having what you need plus a little to play with...

Just ask some of the guys running 250s...

I wish you all the BEST Shack... and I want you to be drug-dealer free ASAP... I want us ALL to grow enough to support our habit...

And with the economy so bad these days... I think it;s more important than ever to be efficient.. and produce tha best buds we can at the lowest rate possible per gram...

My buds cost me less than 10% of the cost of buying it on the street... 

And I think they are of acceptable quality...



http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=54182


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

GYPSY ! i'm totally down for trying that.... Its going to have to be done in a few days after they're done drying though because I TOOK'M down 2nite  

Also

HTG is where I got all my light's, and most of my bud's that grow too that I know personally got theyre lights from ... F*** goin to the hydro store  I agree with Gypsy go with that system


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh yea I forgot to add that with that 250 either one you get.... you should be able to eventually get 1 gram per watt, all depends on how style genetics and food and that 250 watt bulb.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> GYPSY ! i'm totally down for trying that.... Its going to have to be done in a few days after they're done drying though because I TOOK'M down 2nite



WOOT WOOT!!!

and what rule is preventing you from getting shots of them before they dry???  

I wanna SEE...



> Also
> 
> HTG is where I got all my light's, and most of my bud's that grow too that I know personally got theyre lights from ... F*** goin to the hydro store  I agree with Gypsy go with that system



HTG has taken such good care of me...

Even when they screwed up my order... in the end.. I felt almost like I robbed them...

They made SURE I was happy so I would call the again... 

And I do call... and I do recommend... cause they stand behind their shit... no questions there...

I usually say that a 400w is THE light for a personal set-up...

But Shack wants to keep it as compact as possible...

I believe that the 250w is the smallest bulb capable of producing 1g/w...

But that is about it;s max... and to get that, you have to have a very dialed in op... I mean SHARP!!!

But I can totally see a 250 putting out QP in a "pretty good"set up...

I'm gonna go ask Tom what he gets...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

funny we just said the same thing at the same time...

But I'm dumber so i need more words ...

ROFLMAO...!!!


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> funny we just said the same thing at the same time...
> 
> But I'm dumber so i need more words ...
> 
> ROFLMAO...!!!


 
Well for the record I must've learned how to dial on in on my grows because I only use a 400 hortilux super HPS and the last grow i got 376 dried off 10 plants, and this grow I used 4 plants and off the two I already harvest was a qp, and off that gold and widow im expecting a qp each so that equals a lb and a 1/2.... if i get more than a gram per watt with this set up im happy


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

Alright I took a group picture for you... but the better pics will be coming a long I have a real good bud of mine thats comin over in a few days with like a 2000$ camera hopefully we can find some keepers then....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

1 gram per watt is what everyone should shoot for initially...

It's doable with just a healthy environment...

Start tweaking stuff (after you can get 1g/w) and you may end up like Heath Robinson...

That guy can come in and say I'm gonna rock this room.. and come out with 2.1 grams per watt from a sinlge 600 HPS..

That's 1260 grams .. or 44.4 ounces... 

or better yet... 
*
2.77 POUNDS OF WEED FROM A SINGLE 600 HPS*

Yeah... 

THAT'S dialed in...

but for a newb to get 1g/w is pretty darn good...

Oh and here is a link to https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

That looks beautiful mate...

Those are some nice FAT buds...

Good Job...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

I love Heath's grow...

86 single cola lollipops around a single vertical 600 HPS...



Heath Robinson said:


> Ok here we are at* week 1 of 12/12*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow gypsy... heaths grow is insane... I can't imagine bringing the technique I use into a Vertical arena and upping the lighting to something more than a 400... right now im getting 1.5 gpw ... if I went vertical and used a 600 or a 1000 watt I wonder what would happen.... dammit wheres that thread ! But then again thats a lot of damn plants... and Im not sure because my philosophy is to get as much as you can from one seed but still in a normal 3 month range.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

*For Shack... $235.95 WITH a COOLTUBE


*


*Digital Electronic 250 watt HPS Grow Light*



Click on image to enlarge



*Digital 250 watt HPS with MaxWing Reflector* 


NEW DIGITAL TECHNOLOGY !
BRIGHTER
REDUCES ENERGY
INCREASES LAMP LIFE
LIGHTWEIGHT + QUIET + LOW HEAT
As seen in hobby and professional growers magazines across the country.
Complete 250 watt HPS DIGITAL Grow Light System

This light is made for growing plants, quiet, safe, powerful, efficient and comes with 1 specialty HPS High Output grow bulbs. 
This system is complete and ready to grow! 
U.L. Listed for SAFETY ! ! ! 

Plugs into a standard household outlet ! 

*System includes:* 


250 watt Digital, Electronic Remote Ballast
MaxWing Reflector
250 watt HPS High Output Horticultural bulb
Socket / Cord Set
*About the system:* 
This 250 watt system is recommended for gardens anywhere up to 3 x 3 (floor space). 
This is simply the BEST Digital Electronic High Intensity Discharge (H.I.D.) Grow Light System on the market today. Top Quality Construction and Components combined with Outstanding Value make this the perfect choice for your grow light needs. 
*DIGITAL BALLAST info:* 
DIGITAL TECHNOLOGY IS THE GREATEST ADVANCEMENT IN GROW LIGHTS IN 35 YEARS! 
MANUFACTURED BY "DIGITAL GREENHOUSE" 
The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE Electronic ballasts are more efficient and reduce energy consumption. The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE Electronic ballast improves lighting quality and increases garden yields. 
The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE ballast features patented "soft-start" technology which increases lamp life and stops voltage spikes on your power meter. The soft-start technology allows for 50% less power consumption during lamp start up. 
The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE electronic ballast is lighter, smaller and more reliable than standard technology "core and coil" ballasts. It is also virtually silent, no noise or hum.! The ballast is totally sealed, which protects the unit from dust and dirt, ensuring a lifetime of trouble-free operation. 
The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE electronic ballast operates at a high frequency (20,000Hz) instead of the lowly 60Hz of standard core&coil ballasts. This allows the lamp to operate more efficiently, produce more usable light for plants and last longer. Lamp lumen loss is minimized allowing for a brighter system over time and extending usable lamp life. 
Energy consumption is reduced and on average will save over $60 per year on electric bills. 
The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE electronic ballast operates cooler than standard systems improving ballast life and reducing temperature in your growing area. 
The DIGITAL GREENHOUSE electronic ballast will automatically adjust to any input voltage from 90 volts up to 260 volts. It comes equipped with a 10 grounded power cord, and plugs into standard 120v household current. You can easily change voltage to 220 or 240 volts if you wish. 

TWO YEAR WARRANTY on Ballast and Components 
*MaxWing Reflector* 
Measures: 19" long x 16 1/2" wide x 6" deep.
The MaxWing Reflector is LARGE and in CHARGE! This 4-sided reflector is made from highly reflective (95%+ reflective) polished aluminum this reflector will not rust, corrode, chip or discolor. NOT made from inferior chrome which, under the intense heat of an H.I.D. lamp, will chip, fade and discolor over time. The MaxWing Reflector is built to last a lifetime. It combines the high reflectivity of the mirror like finish of the polished aluminum with the excellent light dispersal qualities of a dimpled or hammer-toned surface. This is simply the BEST material to use for H.I.D. lighting reflectors. The horizontal configuration delivers the maximum amount of light over the entire garden. Hammer-toned surface eliminates "hotspots" and ensures lush, even plant growth.
*250w HPS High Output Horticultural Bulb* 
This is not your ordinary 250 watt High Pressure Sodium bulb. This is a specialty 250 watt High Output Horticultural HPS bulb made specifically for growing plants. 

33,000 lumens !!! 10% more light than standard HPS bulbs 
Higher Lumen output for HIGHER YIELDS. 
24,000 hour expected life span (one year is 8,760 hours) 
ONE YEAR WARRANTY on bulb 
*PLUG / CORD SET* 
The Plug Cord Set features a 15 heavy duty 16 gauge cord that attaches to the reflector. Its universal design means it fits many major brand reflectors. This is important if you ever decide to choose a different reflector configuration, including an air cooled reflector. 
*Order*

*Select the reflector: * 
4 Sided Horizontal Reflector
Maxwing Reflector - +$10.00
Euro Reflector - +$40.00
Mini Sunsoaker Reflector - +$48.00
QuadRay Reflector - +$48.00
SuperNova Reflector - +$48.00
CoolTube 6 Reflector - +$52.00
EasyCool 6 Reflector - +$58.00
EasyCool 8 Reflector - +$68.00
CoolTube 8 Reflector - +$68.00
Sunsoaker Reflector - +$70.00

*Select the bulb: * 
Standard 250 Watt HPS Bulb
AgroMax 250 watt HPS Bulb - +$35.00

*Would you like to include a timer?: * 
No Timer
Dual Outlet Mechanical Timer - Heavy Duty - +$12.95
Dual Outlet Digital Timer w/ Battery BackUp - +$18.95

*Would you like to add Sunrise Reflector Hangers?: * 
No Sunrise Hi-Low Hangers
Sunrise Hi-Low Hangers - +$9.95

*Select the voltage: * 
120 volt power cord
240 volt power cord - +$7.00

*Would you like to purchase an extended warranty?: * 
Standard Warranty
Extended Protection  4 year ballast warranty - +$40.00







*CoolTube 6" Reflector*



Click on image to enlarge

*Additional Images:*






COOL TUBE REFLECTORFEATURES:
- Dimensions: 19" long x 7 1/2" wide x 6" high
- Top Quality Pyrex(R) glass tube
- All Stainless Steel and Aluminum Construction, will NEVER RUST!
- Internal and External Reflectors included. They are made from highly polished and textured aluminum (95%+ reflective) for maximum light output without "hot-spots"
- 6" Open Ends for straight through design allows for MAXIMUM inline air cooling

- BUILT IN 5KV Pulse Rated Mogul Socket fits H.I.D. lamps/bulbs. 
- 15 Cord is Compatible with most Major Brand ballast enclosures including High Yield Lighting, Sunlight Supply, GrowBright, BloomWright and others.
- High Strength Eye Hook Hangers Included
- Can be used Horizontally or Vertically!
- Fits all H.I.D. bulbs except the large 1,000 watt Metal Halide BT56 bulb (the one that is as big as a football)
- Perfect for grow rooms in which CO2 is being used! Vent air from outside room, through COOL TUBE reflector and vent back outside grow room. Just cool the air from the reflector and bulb (the bulb is whats giving off the heat) and leave the CO2 in the grow room for the plants. 
*Order Now!!!*



​


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Wow gypsy... heaths grow is insane... I can't imagine bringing the technique I use into a Vertical arena and upping the lighting to something more than a 400... right now im getting 1.5 gpw ... if I went vertical and used a 600 or a 1000 watt I wonder what would happen.... dammit wheres that thread ! But then again thats a lot of damn plants... and Im not sure because my philosophy is to get as much as you can from one seed but still in a normal 3 month range.


Yup...

THAT is EFFICIENCY...

So when people tell me 0.3~0.7 and I do not get impressed they think I am a snob...

1.5 is real good...

My SOG has put out 1.8 once... once..

But I bet all those plants of Heat came from the same single seed...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

GYPSY:

Yup...

THAT is EFFICIENCY...

*Thanks bro*

So when people tell me 0.3~0.7 and I do not get impressed they think I am a snob...

*See thats why I have that philosphy about less plants because my last grow I did 10 plants and got about .8-.9 off the same 400, and this time just 4 plants and getting 1.5 almost doubling the output and cutting the amount of plants in more than half. *

1.5 is real good...




My SOG has put out 1.8 once... once..

*HAHA ! Still out did me... was it a heavier yeilding strain ?* 

But I bet all those plants of Heat came from the same single seed...[/QUOTE]

*Yeah they look like clones* *so friggen beautiful I really want to try that style now ... I might set up a different spot just to experiment that is amazing looking thanks for showing me that thread.*


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

How about his Critical Masstree grow?

2 plants... 1800watts.. also vert bulbs...


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html



Heath Robinson said:


> Here are my two Critical Mass trees vegged for 6 weeks from cutting under a vertical 400w and flowered under 3 x 600w vertical bulbs for 9 weeks.
> 
> 
> first day in flower room and still wrapped in plastic used to transport to flower room
> ...





https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> *Thanks bro*


Credit given where Credit is Due!!




> *See thats why I have that philosphy about less plants because my last grow I did 10 plants and got about .8-.9 off the same 400, and this time just 4 plants and getting 1.5 almost doubling the output and cutting the amount of plants in more than half. *


You did something different...

The light is our weak link *not the number of plants...*

I do 250+ plants under 2400W...

MBlaze does 3 plants under 2400W...

We get about the same gram per watt rating...








> *HAHA ! Still out did me... was it a heavier yeilding strain ?*


Bagseed... again.. the light .. and other environmentals of course.. but the light is our limit...

What I do not get per plant, I more than make up for it with the sheer number of plants I have ...

Heath wins cause he can put plants 360* around the light.. no reflector..

"we" only use 130* of direct lighting.. the rest is reflected and travels double distance...




> *Yeah they look like clones* *so friggen beautiful I really want to try that style now ... I might set up a different spot just to experiment that is amazing looking thanks for showing me that thread.*


A 400 w could support a smaller version...

But I see no sense in changing his recipe..

It's one of those cases of " do what he did and get what he got...:

Let us know if you are going to try it for sure... I'd love to watch...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

ahh for sure bro for sure... I will let ya know if I do try it out , but im friggen locked bro I spent all day makin ganja food with trainwreck and cheese butter here want the rest of this muffin bro I think im gonna pass out


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

Yummy!!!!

Here is some more of Heath's stuff...







> Originally Posted by *Heath Robinson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mdave (Jul 11, 2009)

Figured id come to a pro for a little advice. Not completely clueless but the more i read and learn the more i question haha, but isnt that how it always goes? I started my first grow last week in DWC, but after seeing everyones ops here and due to the economy im looking to expand my op. Id like to start a perpetual hempy (sog i assume) grow and idealistically have around 1 oz per week. Id like to get a homebox L ( http://www.buy-the-homebox.com/shop/product_family_homebox_l.html ) or tent of similar size, but wouldnt want to go much (if any larger) than that. I was thinking of putting a 400watt hps in there. Would this be a realistic goal to achieve? If so about how many plants would i need? and about how often would i need to clip clones? and what size pots would you recommend? ahh soo many questions Thanks alot for the help!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

Bro...

I'm in the middle of some shit here..

But I WILL get back to you...

In the mean time, may I suggest that you might find 99% of your answers here...

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html

 Al B. Fuct





once had a dog named
*Mr. Ganja*















I also HIGHLY recommend you read this thread...

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/12071-noobs-if-you-fail-plan.html

And this one... and this one...

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/94811-al-b-faqt.html

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/15030-batch-clones-rockwool.html



I will say this...

I did what he does.. and I got what he gets...

You can scale it up or down as you wish and retain the efficiency...

I'd copy him if I were you.. I did...


But I will be back with my own opinion in a bit....


OH yeah.. almost forgot...

I am NOT a pro...


Dude.. I am a fucking NEWB... 6 whole months doing this does not raise me above dipshit level...

I get what I get by following Al B. Fuct and completely and 100% ignoring everyone else...

6 month newb and I get a zip a day...

ALL 100% thanks to Al B. Fuct...









and my SOG op is 100% certified












​ 
​


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

wonder if Shack is dreaming of his jungle of buds...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

All I know is anyone who gets an OZ a day deserves a round of applause from anyone who knows a person that is able to get an oz a day that is amazing great great great job gypsy I wouldn't change one thing you're doing bro !


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm shutting it down as we speak...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I'm shutting it down as we speak...


 
You're going with the Mblaze style????


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

A bump for Shack...




Shackleford.R said:


> i think i'm convinced gypsy... for my aerogarden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GypsyBush said:


> Cool Shack!!! you will not regret it...
> 
> But may I suggest a set up with a remote ballast..
> 
> ...





weedsofdestiny said:


> HTG is where I got all my light's, and most of my bud's that grow too that I know personally got theyre lights from ... F*** goin to the hydro store  I agree with Gypsy go with that system





weedsofdestiny said:


> Oh yea I forgot to add that with that 250 either one you get.... you should be able to eventually get 1 gram per watt, all depends on how style genetics and food and that 250 watt bulb.





GypsyBush said:


> HTG has taken such good care of me...
> 
> Even when they screwed up my order... in the end.. I felt almost like I robbed them...
> 
> ...





GypsyBush said:


> funny we just said the same thing at the same time...
> 
> But I'm dumber so i need more words ...
> 
> ROFLMAO...!!!





GypsyBush said:


> *For Shack... $235.95 WITH a COOLTUBE
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> You're going with the Mblaze style????


Yup...

I want to chop a tree every 2 or 3 weeks...

I'm doing them in 19 gallon pots of hydroton in a ebb flow with 50 gallon res... 600w per plant...

Here is the first as she is now.. still vegging...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

The more I think about it .. the more I like the sound of 20 plants instead of 300+


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> The more I think about it .. the more I like the sound of 20 plants instead of 300+


 
Well 20 in the style your trying which is looking pretty dead on at this point... does sound better but imagine 300+ done in mblaze's style ! It would take up too much space lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

4 flowering...

and the rest veging...

It's gonna be hard.. but I would like to cycle all 7 strains as trees...

But I have a feeling the Indicas will not grow fast enough...

I am researching grafting right now...

So I can "plug in" some Indica branches on the fast growing sativas...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

between me and the other med users I supply, 2 pounds a months is right on... any more is excessive...

I'm not doing this to get rich ...


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 11, 2009)

linked over her form toms page thought id share..
with a 250 i dunno it depends im usually pulling close to a 1oz a plant with most strains. usually running 4 plants at a time scrog. 0.4 - 0.6 gram per watt would be my estimate from my experience just my guess.. i would get more feedback from more 250w users for an accurate estimate..ask some in the 250w club https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide.html#post1587652


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks you!

I knew there was a 400 club... but I didn't know about the 250...

I appreciate the link...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 11, 2009)

daddy like that 250 and that cooltube... that would fit PERFECT in the AG cab... only concern now is properly cooling the thing. not a LOT of room for ducting would inline fans on either end be enough?? keep in mind i have an exhaust fan in the top of the cab that does a pretty damn good job. drops the temp by about 7-9 degrees on the average


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 11, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> daddy like that 250 and that cooltube... that would fit PERFECT in the AG cab... only concern now is properly cooling the thing. not a LOT of room for ducting would inline fans on either end be enough?? keep in mind i have an exhaust fan in the top of the cab that does a pretty damn good job. drops the temp by about 7-9 degrees on the average


man you can buy a real cooltube like i got or make one out of a Pyrex Bake-Round and a fan...with a lil supplies from home depot or lowes.
They got DIY cooltiebd in the DIY section of the faq


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

mdave said:


> Figured id come to a pro for a little advice.



Me? a pro?

Hardly.. but thank you for the thought!!!



> Not completely clueless but the more i read and learn the more i question haha,


Good.. I'm liking your style already..



> but isnt that how it always goes?


Only for the ones that do not stop questioning...

The "sheeple" are quite content in no knowing anything...



> I started my first grow last week in DWC, but after seeing everyones ops here and due to the economy im looking to expand my op.


So let me hear this from you...

Are you wanting to 

A- set up an *efficient op..?*

Or 

B- are you gonna try to re-invent the wheel?

Most people answer answer A real fast, but then take on B...



> Id like to start a perpetual


So far I like it...



> hempy (sog i assume) grow


Now you confused me...

I know nothing of hempies... but people grow in the all the time... that's a hand water hydro type thing eh?!?!?!

As for SOG... I can help you with that one...

But I would really really recommend doing it ebb flow...

Just cause that is what I know... and what Al B Fuct's SOG recipe calls for..

Remember me saying all the time.. "do what he does and get what he gets..."



> and idealistically have around 1 oz per week.


That's a fair goal...



> Id like to get a homebox L ( http://www.buy-the-homebox.com/shop/product_family_homebox_l.html ) or tent of similar size,


I'd make one myself...

But I have heard real good things about the GROWLAB tents..

I'll see if I can find one...

Ideally, if this was my plan... I would make sure whatever I get would fit a 3x3 botanicare tray inside...



> but wouldn't want to go much (if any larger) than that.


I still say big enough for the 3x3 tray... I'll measure mine in a minute... they are not exact 3x3...



> I was thinking of putting a 400watt hps in there.


My plan calls for a 600 ... I like HTG's digis... I have 2 of them...




> Would this be a realistic goal to achieve?


If you come up with a set plan and stick to it... sure.. you can do it...



> If so about how many plants would i need?


Well...

If you want to do SOG like I did...

We could go with a 600 HPS over a 3x3 tray with 48 lollipops...

7 rows of 7 5.5 inch square pots... minus one for the fittings...

You could harvest ...

48 every two months..

or 24 every month...

or 12 every 2 weeks...

or 6 every week...

or even one a day if you take sundays off...

A 600 is capable of producing up to 1 oz clones..

But you won't get that right away...

If you go 6 a week, I bet you'll getyour zip a week to start... and only get better...



> and about how often would i need to clip clones?


Depends on your schedule...

If you are on a two week rotation, you will need 12 strong, rooted clones every 14 days...

If you go weekly, you will need 6..

You can see how that goes...



> and what size pots would you recommend?


I use 5.5" square pots... packed tight...



> ahh soo many questions


The only one that made me uncomfort=able was the hempy thing...

You wanna do a SOG? I say go with the standard... ebb/flow...



> Thanks alot for the help!


No problem... I hope it helps...

I can only say for sure about one method..

Al B. Fuct's Ebb/Flow Single Cola SOG...

that is my recipe..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> daddy like that 250 and that cooltube...


Glad you like it...

If you do this cab thing right, you will not need to upgrade equipment until you decide to become a drug dealer... (I'm trying to say forever here  )




> that would fit PERFECT in the AG cab...


That is what I thought too



> only concern now is properly cooling the thing.


We can do it... might take a little money at first... but well worth the investment...




> not a LOT of room for ducting


no need for a lot of ducting...



> would inline fans on either end be enough??


Only if you want to buy them and then upgrade them...



> keep in mind i have an exhaust fan in the top of the cab that does a pretty damn good job. drops the temp by about 7-9 degrees on the average


OK so...

The way I see it...

You can hang the cool tube in your cab right? I mean.. it will fit in there right?


OK.. so we drill a hole on the side of the cab, par with the cooltube...

You get to choose left or right depending on your location... but the loose end of the bulb goes downstream...

so we would run a duct from the cooltube... through the cab... onto that 4" fan I showed you... that sits on top of that 4" filter I showed you...

So yeah.. it will not ALL fit in the cab... but you must agree you got a pretty small cab...

It can work Shack...

there will be zero smell... and you can cover the fan/filter with a box or even another cab...(to disguise it visually and noise wise)

A bigger, self contained cab might be better... 

but no biggie...

if you have all the right parts, you can switch to a bigger cab anytime...

But if you buy wimpy in line fans and other things that BARELY work now...

If you do anything it's more money...

Remember my tent... EVERYTHING from that tent is in use today...

250 digi w/cooltube

and the $120 4" fan/filter combo...


LIGHT>>>FAN>>> filter>>> room....

Not the best way, but your space is small, it will work... 

\http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=54182

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52531




















I'm not sure if it's possible, but I think I'm getting more excited than you here!!!

I can't wait... you build things nicely...

This will be a project for generations of RIU newbs to look up to and follow...




purpdaddy said:


> man you can buy a real cooltube like i got or make one out of a Pyrex Bake-Round and a fan...with a lil supplies from home depot or lowes.
> They got DIY cooltiebd in the DIY section of the faq


I was afraid someone might say that..

Even I recommended it to people earlier on...

The Bake a round bread cool tubes work... and are better than no-thing at all , I guess...

But the glass is too thick...

The optical properties of that tube were completely ignored as it's suppsed to go in the oven...

I mean they work... but they also block a lot more light than the real cool tube. made specifically to let the light go ...

ANY glass will block some light, but some more and some less... and another huge enemy of glass is dust...

Gotta keep it clean... can't be a slob with glass and expect 100% results...

EVERYTHING has its pros and cons...

But a 250 in a cab with 2 LST'd plants would kick ass...

Harvest every month.. 

...

And Shack...

I like ebb/flow...

ebb/flow is user friendly..

The plants are in pots... you can move them to the bathtub and clean everything super nice ...

You can use the pump in the res with a separate hose and pump it all down the drain or onto your garden outside...

You've seen this right?






*How do I make an ebb & flow
hydroponic system?*





*The goal: To demonstrate the construction of an Ebb & Flow hydroponic system.*

The system being constructed is small, however the design is the same as larger systems.






 



 
*Parts list...*


 Restaurant bus tub, 15 1/2" x 20 1/2" x 4 1/2", flood tray.

 Restaurant bus tub, 15 1/2" x 20 1/2" x 7", reservoir.

 Reservoir lid, 15 3/4" x 22".

 Overflow fitting.

 Fill/drain fitting.

 Water pump, 70 gph.

 Tubing, 1/2" ID.

 Aquarium air pump.

 Air stones.

 Green air line.

Notice, in the pictures above, the one inch holes, in the flood tray for the overflow, and fill/drain fittings, also, the two inch holes in the lid, for the fittings to pass through.




 
A view of the plumbed flood tray with lid. See how it fits over the fittings.​ 



 
This is a view of the reservoir with lid, and plumbed flood tray.




 
Here, it's all assembled. The water and air pumps are not shown. The power cord, and air lines fit between, the reservoir and lid. A small notch may need to be added, to avoid pinching the air lines, and to help the flood tray sit level.




 
Assembled with six 5 1/2" square pots. Notice the easy access to both fittings. The fill/drain fitting has a connector for a 1/2" hose, under the screen. Remove the screen, connect the hose, turn the pump on, and pump out the nutrient solution. Makes reservoir change outs very easy.




 
Another view of the system.




 
*Note: Choosing a container...*

Not all containers are made equal. Some are very sturdy, while others are not. Using a weak container will only lead to failure and a flood. Choose heavy duty containers. Also, some containers will need a *center support* to keep them level under the weight of the nutrient solution.

*Note: About sizes...*

The reservoir should be large enough, to hold two, to three times the volume of the flood tray or table. The pump should be sized to flood the tray in 5 min. or less.
 
Added on: Friday, April 20, 2007 Viewed: 3144 times


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey gypsy...i am starting to get new supplies for my next grow...I got the tent in the pic.been haviong it but needed to do sum venting before i use it so i just been using the frame to hang my light.
Do you think that this is enough cfm for this tent with ducting?
The tent is 5"x3"x3"


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Hey gypsy...i am starting to get new supplies for my next grow...I got the tent in the pic.been haviong it but needed to do sum venting before i use it so i just been using the frame to hang my light.
> Do you think that this is enough cfm for this tent with ducting?
> The tent is 5"x3"x3"


If that fan was actually able to HOLD 140 cfm it would be fine...

But the thing is...

These in duct boosters.. are just that ... a booster to be used in a long duct...

I see it's rated 160CFM.. but in all reality 160 (actually 250 for that fan) is the highest CFM that WILL PASS THROUGH IT WITHOUT RESTRICTION....

if you add ANY resistance.. and believe me the walls of the ducting is plenty...

these fans just do not have any guts...

they loose airflow very easily...

Centrifugal fans on the other hand have way more umph! and hld CFM much much better.. as do the squirrel cage fans...

I see no use for a fan like that other than in a toy op.. or a clone room...

But to cool a tent like that with a 400w... you'ree gonna need the same thing I recommended to Shack MINIMUM...

A tent like that, I would OVER-Vent and get the cool tube RIGHT IN THE BUDS......


Maybe even run it vertical, with plants all around it...

And get the colas to be 4" from the light...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's what you need Purp...

This will do you good... the smaller set up may get you by... but you're gonna upgrade eventually...

Buy the last shit you are ever gonna need once, the first time...

That should be the rule with budget grows... not cfls and cardboard boxes..

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52609


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

Nee some of this too...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 11, 2009)

So would you recommend a can fan or sumthin like that?
cause man i really need to use that damn tent my next grow cause i paid MONEY for it ..I might even have to put a small window unit in there..matter of fact i will..


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 11, 2009)

thanx gypsy..i can get that ducting at home depot...Think just one of those fans will work?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

Also worth sharing is the venerable STANLEY BLOWER.. usualy $50 at HD..

But theses fuckers are LOUD... this thing ain't got big enough letters to describe how LOUD they are..

but they work...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> So would you recommend a can fan or sumthin like that?
> cause man i really need to use that damn tent my next grow cause i paid MONEY for it ..I might even have to put a small window unit in there..matter of fact i will..


WOW!

AC?!?!?!

Really ...???

Do you really need it????

What is the temperature of the room where the tent will be in?



purpdaddy said:


> thanx gypsy..i can get that ducting at home depot...Think just one of those fans will work?


Yup! no problem.. you can get ducting anywhere... 

Solid ducting is the least convenient, but the most efficient...

Well purp...

The RIGHT way to vent a close space with aircooled lights as this drawing by Al B. Fuct shows...






So I would recommend a 4" fan dedicated to the lights... fresh air in ... hot air out... never mixing with the op's air...




then.. for exhaust and odor control... you have the 6" fan with the appropriate sized carbon filter and a speed controller... 







Ideally the light's fan would come on 5 minutes before lights on, and shut off 5 minutes after lights off... but I run mine on the same timer...


And the exhaust should be on a thermostat... 



By late flowering or during drying, you may want to leave the exhaust fan on all the time for odor control...




I run all my lights and the light's fan one one of these...


With it I can control up to 8x 1K lights with just a regular timer...


It's a 50 amp relay box (plugs into the range outlet)... they make a 30 amp one too(plugs into the dryer outlet)...
​ But I'm not trying to say you need one...

I'm just showing you what I use for my 4 lights... and the fan at the same time...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

no need for an intake fan on a tent like yours.. passive is perfect ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

man.... the weather must be changing here..

my leg hurts like a mofo...

I can't wait to get the rest of this shit off of my leg...

The doc is going to remove that last thirty something screws and plates this fall...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 11, 2009)

thanx gypsy you are so helpful!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

Ha!

I get it...

Only took me a week...

Some one called me a super stoner... and I thought it was odd...

But now I look and see the title by my name has changed...

Super Stoner...

Weeeuuuhhhh! that one went way over my head...


----------



## Heads Up (Jul 11, 2009)

No disrespect. I was just looking at your tree thread. How can a person post there and say no disrespect intended? How many times do you need to ask people not to post there? No disrespect intended...sorry, that don't cut the mustard, it was disrespectful, period. No excuses for that stuff.

On to a lighter note, like the ones I just listend and watched Santana provide, thanks to your link. It reminded me as to how great those days truly were. Looking at the people in the audience I could almost see myself at the Atlantic City Pop Festival in 69', before Woodstock happened. It brought back ALL the feelings of what it was like to be alive and a teenager at that time. Thanks

http://www.e-rockworld.com/AtlanticCity.htm


Edit. I apologize, I just read further.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

*Like a true Nature's child, we were born, born to be wild* 
Steppenwolf


----------



## southern homegrower (Jul 11, 2009)

gyspy cant wait to see how the grafting goes. i wanted to try it to but think i will wait and see how urs does


----------



## mdave (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks alot for all of the info. Obviously being a noob im trying to go for the most efficient(economically and spatially) setup i can afford. I know im not going to reinvent the wheel at this stage, so why even attempt to haha.

You mentioned fitting one 3x3 tray in the tent, but the reason I didnt mention E&F or even dwc was because i can see nutes being a huge problem. Every plant would be on the same nutes, correct me if im wrong, but thats why Al has his 4 different tables. 

I mentioned Hempy because i read the Hempy Collectivel thread and liked what i saw and it seemed very simple and easy.

As for the tent i figured at least for my first id just purchase one to save all the hassle of trying to get it just right. The GL series tents that would fit me space would be the GL80 which is 2'7x2'7x5'11 or the GL80l which is 2'7x4'11x6'7. Would A 600 watt cooltubed be too much for that? 

Continuing reading the al thread ill get back to you with any more questions
again thanks for the help


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

I am not sure if Al. ever did set up all 4 tanks...

I didn't...

I run 5.8pH and 1400PPM on ALL of my clones.. from day one to harvest..

quite a few of us SOGers running one res without issues...

My set up uses...

1 nute @ 1400 ppm...

50% grade h2o2 @ 1ml per liter...

pH 5.8...

the end... from day one to harvest...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 11, 2009)

gypsy my temps are runnin 85 in the room already...So an AC is a MUST if i want to setup in the tent matter of fact thats the first thing i have to get cause it gonna be STEAMIN inside that tent!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

ok 85 in the room is bad...

are you going to ac the whole room or just the tent?


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 11, 2009)

Man, I use the same tent, I just leave it open when the lights are on.

I wake up at 6 to open the tent right when the lights come on, then I get ready for work. I come home at 4, check on everything, take pictures, whatever, then at 6 I close them back up.

My temps run about 75-80 at all times.


----------



## mdave (Jul 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am not sure if Al. ever did set up all 4 tanks...
> 
> I didn't...
> 
> ...


Oh sweet, that was my one concern. Looks like in a couple weeks ill be starting a E&F. Been reading Als thread (wow 200 pages) and figured I could fit 4 plants/sqft and figured I could get around 1/2oz per plant. I think getting a GL80 (2'7x2.7) and putting in a 400hps which gives me 59watts/sqft and putting around 20 in and pulling 3. What do ya think. Ill be sure to post pics when i figure everything out so you know your help didnt go to waste haha


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

FoxCompany426 said:


> Man, I use the same tent, I just leave it open when the lights are on.
> 
> I wake up at 6 to open the tent right when the lights come on, then I get ready for work. I come home at 4, check on everything, take pictures, whatever, then at 6 I close them back up.
> 
> My temps run about 75-80 at all times.


Fox... the room that the tent sits in is 85F... that's in the room temp not the tent...

He needs to cool it...

85F in the room can easily mean 90+ in the tent... even with adequate ventilation... cause you cooling with 85F... not very cool...



mdave said:


> Oh sweet, that was my one concern. Looks like in a couple weeks ill be starting a E&F. Been reading Als thread (wow 200 pages) and figured I could fit 4 plants/sqft and figured I could get around 1/2oz per plant. I think getting a GL80 (2'7x2.7) and putting in a 400hps which gives me 59watts/sqft and putting around 20 in and pulling 3. What do ya think. Ill be sure to post pics when i figure everything out so you know your help didnt go to waste haha


I wish you all the best bro... 

Just make sure we get to see it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 12, 2009)

I just had to post this...

I can't help but to laugh ...

I tried my best to help him make the best of what he has... but it appears I don't know enough to help him...

I guess I am just out of his league...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/210449-building-single-plant-growbox-i.html



Fractus said:


> Gypsy if you were actually trying to help I wouldn't mind but ... you didn't tell me a single useful thing





Fractus said:


> You really need to see the box's performance in person to understand why I believe in it. It is getting very close to the same temperatures and light *(if not more)* than what it would be getting if it were an outdoor plant. ...


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I just had to post this...
> 
> I can't help but to laugh ...
> 
> ...


Hehehe...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 12, 2009)

wow gypsy that thread pissed me off how stupid fractus was..all your advice was spot on and yet he couldnt handle it.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 12, 2009)

Man you gotta luv the foambox grow..i had to touch on sumthin over there,,just dumb man dumb


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 12, 2009)

Gypsy, can't reply to your PM. 

_"GypsyBush has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."_


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Jul 12, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Gypsy, can't reply to your PM.
> 
> _"GypsyBush has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."_


That is not surprising at all...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow Gypsy. You were more patient than he deserved....

I hope I wasn't that frustrating back in my CFL days lol


----------



## haxor (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats a great thread!!!


----------



## groputillor (Jul 12, 2009)

Haha I just came here to look at Gypsy's photos again and everyone's talking about the same tread I've been thinking about. I think both parties were kinda off (as far as communication), but that guy has to realize that the burden of social niceties is always on the noob...in anything you do. As a gro noob myself, I would say that the most important thing you can do for your success is to be gracious to the people who help you. Cause otherwise they're not gonna help you again, and you have to keep asking a million different people, and you get advice that doesn't match previous input, and you get pissed again, and you exhaust all reliable resources, and end up going through the tragically hilarious noob process written by Al B. Fuct and linked to fructus' thread by Gypsy.

By the way, I saw how your always cruisin the web for interesting random things Gypsy. My girl showed me this site the other day called stumbleupon.com it's real cool you should check it out


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 12, 2009)

I was just short with him...

I didn't like his attitude from day one.. I'm too old to deal with crap... I already shoveled my shit...

But personality differences aside...

I gave him the info... no flowers attached... but no offense meant either...

We don't have to be friends for me to help him... I like to share... and I have the time...

Oh well.... I'm not missing anything...

In fact... I am pretty stoked right now....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 12, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> gyspy cant wait to see how the grafting goes.



So here is my first grafting attempt...

two small branches pruned from another plant were grafted onto the rootmass and stalk from one of the lollipops I just chopped...

It's been 48 hours and all seems well...

the leaves were already deformed, that was not caused by the graft...

I can see water leaking around the grafts.. so it seems they should take...

Next time I will get some sealing wax and a sharp blade...

I split the top... and I oggered a hole with the fork on the side... kinda crude... but they are still alive...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 12, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Gypsy, can't reply to your PM.
> 
> _"GypsyBush has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."_


Try now...



purpdaddy said:


> Man you gotta luv the foambox grow..i had to touch on sumthin over there,,just dumb man dumb


Hey .. I didn't like it... I think it's dangerous...

But he's gonna do it regardless... so I thought I'd at least help the guy yield something worth his time... and risk...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 12, 2009)

groputillor said:


> I think both parties were kinda off (as far as communication)...


I don't communicate well... 

I always sound like a jerk when I am being serious...

But I was just trying to give him info... not make friends...

anyone installing electric devices in a foam box is out of my league... 

I tried to give him impartial raw data... even though I think his idea is dangerous...

he got snippy...

I don't like snippy... 

And I don't have kids... so I don't have to put up with it...


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> \installing electric devices in a foam box is out of my league..



hahah


----------



## groputillor (Jul 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I don't communicate well...
> 
> I always sound like a jerk when I am being serious...
> 
> ...





GypsyBush said:


> I don't communicate well...
> 
> I always sound like a jerk when I am being serious...
> 
> ...


Agreed, he did get snippy and nobody likes that when they're trying to help. And I don't know much but I kinda laughed at the styrofoam thing, too. You can't help but to look, though. You didn't sound like a jerk, just frustrated because he was a difficult student (in a free public school haha). Ya no, I just meant to kinda give him a little benefit of the doubt cause I guess I always feel for the unpopular kid. I didn't mean anything bad, I'm stoked when I come across your posts. Shit I visit this thread so often that I found out you posted recently because I was reading it, not cause I was on my home page. 

On another note - I hope it's still okay for me to post this here  - I found this problem last night on some of my lower leaves and I've had varying answers as to what it is. It doesn't really show up, but all around that spotting was this black resin kinda stuff that was sticky to the touch. I'm not gonna pretend I know what it is. I trimmed it all off, bought some stuff called no tolerance(for lots of things, by Ed Rosenthal) from a hydro store, and hung up a bag of damprid (good for small closets) because my humidity has been a bit high. I havn't used the No Tolerance yet. It doesn't look severe. I'll only post a few here. What'dya think?

Thanks  Peace


----------



## Quickee (Jul 13, 2009)

nice lol..ive got some pumpkin seeds that i wanna start next year..im excited..but i hear they grow like a mofo


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 13, 2009)

Gypsy you evil genius! 

Have you considered the poltice grafting method? I used it in hort with all sorts of concoctions with success.

I am trying to help him...I think I have him convinced that growing produces heat, and styrofoam insulates, thus making it hard to cool. I didn't try and go the "you could end up with a melted ball of plastic burning into your carpet" approach though, LOL. Anyways buddy, how you doin, any luck with your tree perpetual schedule?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 13, 2009)

If this works, couldn't you run a perpetual with like 5-6 moms of each strain that you just revegged and grafted mature branches from? Have 3 in constant flower of each kind and 3 in constant veg of each kind, graft them up, harvest the branches, graft on new branches, etc etc??


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 13, 2009)

[youtube]PH6xCT2aTSo[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 13, 2009)

[youtube]dY1Lr-yGtd8[/youtube]


[youtube]zzUIvNoUwvY[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Try now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think..I KNOW..Heat and foam dont mix.that lil box will catch fire and melt quick...

So thats grafting uh?I though you were like fusing them together with the wax shit...oh well well ee how it goes..Im ALWAYS up somethin new.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 13, 2009)

oh yea that dude is bad azz..i luv those space paintings!


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 13, 2009)

*That looks like a fire hazard more then anything. I'd be concerned having that in my closet.*


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 13, 2009)

i dont know.... its seems like a GREAT idea.. he said himself, its going close to the light and temp outdoor... WITH CFL!!! WHAT A FUCKING GENIUS!! 

sorry for getting worked up... thats kinda dumb of him...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 13, 2009)

hey... he read the charts...

anyways...

How's shack doing?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 13, 2009)

groputillor said:


> On another note - I hope it's still okay for me to post this here  - I found this problem last night on some of my lower leaves and I've had varying answers as to what it is. It doesn't really show up, but all around that spotting was this black resin kinda stuff that was sticky to the touch. I'm not gonna pretend I know what it is. I trimmed it all off, bought some stuff called no tolerance(for lots of things, by Ed Rosenthal) from a hydro store, and hung up a bag of damprid (good for small closets) because my humidity has been a bit high. I havn't used the No Tolerance yet. It doesn't look severe. I'll only post a few here. What'dya think?
> 
> Thanks  Peace


I'm not too sure bro...

Not experimenting has kept me from having too many problems... so I am really not qualified to say anything ...

But if I HAD to guess... I'd say it is pH related... 

But Bro... I have no idea.....

Sorry...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 13, 2009)

Quickee said:


> nice lol..ive got some pumpkin seeds that i wanna start next year..im excited..but i hear they grow like a mofo


I picked a lot pumpkins when I was younger, traveling the California coast...

I had enough then.. thanks..



bigjesse1922 said:


> Gypsy you evil genius!
> 
> Have you considered the poltice grafting method? I used it in hort with all sorts of concoctions with success.


The what method?

I dug a whole on the side of the stem with a dirty fork... then I stuck a "clone" in the whole...

Pretty crude, but they are still alive...



> I am trying to help him...I think I have him convinced that growing produces heat, and styrofoam insulates, thus making it hard to cool. I didn't try and go the "you could end up with a melted ball of plastic burning into your carpet" approach though, LOL. Anyways buddy, how you doin, any luck with your tree perpetual schedule?


he will prolly be ok...

But I have seen properly set up ops burn down because of equipment failure...

Bugs did that.. a bulb blew up and ignited multiple sources in hos op...

EVERYTHING was destroyed...

So yeah.. it would take much ...



bigjesse1922 said:


> If this works, couldn't you run a perpetual with like 5-6 moms of each strain that you just revegged and grafted mature branches from? Have 3 in constant flower of each kind and 3 in constant veg of each kind, graft them up, harvest the branches, graft on new branches, etc etc??


Schedule is still up in the air...

I need to see how long this takes...



purpdaddy said:


> You think..I KNOW..Heat and foam dont mix.that lil box will catch fire and melt quick...
> 
> So thats grafting uh?I though you were like fusing them together with the wax shit...oh well well ee how it goes..Im ALWAYS up somethin new.


The wax is a sealant, keeping the wound from getting infected...
I will use it next time..

Prolly use a clean fork or even a blade next time..



purpdaddy said:


> oh yea that dude is bad azz..i luv those space paintings!


So realistic at the end... very cool...



DocBrown said:


> *That looks like a fire hazard more then anything. I'd be concerned having that in my closet.*


It's probably ok unless something goes wrong...

But I do not like to gamble...

My guess is that he did not have to pay for the house he lives in...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> hey... he read the charts...
> 
> anyways...
> 
> How's shack doing?


charts? lol what charts?!?

shack is doing very well, my AG clones went into flower saturday, and the are basking under the AG hood for now... once they get some height i plan on adding in some CFL power strip fixtures i DIY'd. i think this grow is going to finish out CFL. i set out using CFL and i'm REALLY damn curious to see what happens. i have my whole life to grow under HPS.. what's the rush?

Gypsy "You could be having fat, dank nugs RIGHT NOW though"

i'm aware, but i don't have enough complaints to drop the cash as is.


how goes the gypsy?? plans for a tree perpetual??


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 13, 2009)

Ya the space paintings were badass. The countyfair I used to go to growing up had this hippie girls there that used to paint like that. She had this sweet tent, a DJ spinning trance music, and a guy that would hand her paper, and paint, and just kneel there for hours spraying the shit out of stuff. I've always wanted to learn how to do it, it sweet!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 13, 2009)

once again.. rack upon rack of what i like to see!! keep it up gypsy, i have yet to see a flaw in your system. sorry i'm not experienced enough to advise here and there... but if its not broke, don't fix it. looks like your worries are far off presently.. complete a lighting idea for my aerogarden grow.. check the links in my signature, aerogarden and diy to see the complete construction. no hps but for the space available i think its the best means of lighting.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 14, 2009)

WooT WooT ..!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> WooT WooT ..!!!!


 Woot Woot.Hell yea i saw...i was fixing to hit post in that thread but caught myself..HAHA,,,Lookin fuccin good bro damn...you should get a very nice yield off of that! Gonna be a monster when she starts buddin!


----------



## southern homegrower (Jul 14, 2009)

gypsy. i use to graft orange trees and used regular white candle wax. hope it works it would be cool to have a plant with 2 or 3 different stains on it


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 14, 2009)

WHAT UP GB? Yo Da Man!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> WooT WooT ..!!!!


looks like someone else is ready to be tied down!! keep it up gypsy im sure youll amaze us some more.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 14, 2009)

ok gypsy time to wake up now...
for the next grow,,im gonna use the tent..so i gotta do sum ducting work..15.00-20.00..gotta get the canfan with the carbon filter combo htgsupply.com..like 200.00...Then i need a small window ac unit cause the temps are already 85 F...105.00 plus tax..will be getting these shortly.

Ok i know a canfan goes on one side of the Cooltube blowing air out the tent..but just ducting on the other side will work or do i need another fan..I got one of those small fans that came with it that doesnt fit but do you think that will be efficient enough?Ducting with the canfan on oneside and just the other fan on the other?
Got any other suggestions bro..

Oh yea 9 days till harvest..got milky with a hint of amber..started flushin yesterday..think that 10 days too long?Cause thats what the bottle recommends.


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 14, 2009)

Gypsy .... some dry shots for ya friend !


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey gypsy, got some pics from my thread, some of the best BHO that i've ever come across!! this old hippy made it using sour diesel buds and trim... i've got 1.3 grams left and i'm cherishing it...so gooey and delicious, and reeks to high heaven... i just love it...

















gkn


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Guys I need HELP please, there are these little banana looking things coming out of my buds, My First grow shes in a hydro bubble bucket 9 weeks flowering, her trichs are almost all milky with some still clear. so did she go hermie ? can i harvest her now ? or keep going or what should i do


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 14, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> ok gypsy time to wake up now...
> for the next grow,,im gonna use the tent..so i gotta do sum ducting work..15.00-20.00..gotta get the canfan with the carbon filter combo htgsupply.com..like 200.00...Then i need a small window ac unit cause the temps are already 85 F...105.00 plus tax..will be getting these shortly.
> 
> Ok i know a canfan goes on one side of the Cooltube blowing air out the tent..but just ducting on the other side will work or do i need another fan..I got one of those small fans that came with it that doesnt fit but do you think that will be efficient enough?Ducting with the canfan on oneside and just the other fan on the other?
> ...


ONE fan for the lights, PUSHING cold air...

One fan for the exhaust... with the filter

Passive intake....

Like this...








As far as your flush...


I dunno man...


I don;t flush...


So I don;t know what to say...


I'm sure it won;t hurt anything...
​


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 14, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> gypsy. i use to graft orange trees and used regular white candle wax. hope it works it would be cool to have a plant with 2 or 3 different stains on it


Do you remeber how long it actually took for the new branch to "take"??

I am trying to figure out how much vegging I will have to do after thegraft and before flowering...

And I'll use the candle wax next time...

It prevents infections, but also helps "push" fluid up the new branch right?



DeweyKox said:


> WHAT UP GB? Yo Da Man!


Dewey!!!

What up bro?!?!?!

Enjoying your summer??



littlegrower2004 said:


> looks like someone else is ready to be tied down!! keep it up gypsy im sure youll amaze us some more.



Yup she's actually all splayed out as we speak...

I break (supercrop) the branches more than anything...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 14, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Gypsy .... some dry shots for ya friend !



WOW! Yo just made my pictures look like shit....

Those look GREAT mate...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 14, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> Hey gypsy, got some pics from my thread, some of the best BHO that i've ever come across!! this old hippy made it using sour diesel buds and trim... i've got 1.3 grams left and i'm cherishing it...so gooey and delicious, and reeks to high heaven... i just love it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks soooo yummy....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 14, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Hey Guys I need HELP please, there are these little banana looking things coming out of my buds, My First grow shes in a hydro bubble bucket 9 weeks flowering, her trichs are almost all milky with some still clear. so did she go hermie ? can i harvest her now ? or keep going or what should i do



She is putting out modified male flower parts...

It's not the end of the World, but if there are other females around, the may be pollinated...

Now if every plant is at the end of the flower cycle, chances are that there will not be enough time for seeds to actually be made...

It's your choice...

I pull them because I always have young plants next to older plants...

Have you figured out what caused it?

For me it was heat...


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 15, 2009)

Dewey!!!

What up bro?!?!?!

Enjoying your summer??

Hellz yea man. I have been super busy taking care of things, been to AZ twice in the last 2 weeks! Im fucking tired! Me and 3 buddies drank 150 beers in 2 days. Went to the river tubing, that was fun, and smoked to blunts on the way down. It was Epic.........

So yea, Im doing good now. Chillin at home getting back to RUI Finally!

Nice dark dank nugs *weedsofdestiny!*


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

RIGHT ON MAN!!!

Glad you are enjoying yourself...

Summer is almost over here... but it's been soooo beautiful... and sunny...

As soon as the Sun starts to set for 3 or 4 hours, we start getting frost...

But there's still a few weeks...



...





Oh... and I just stumbled upon the most obvious and faulty part of my "perpetual tree grow"...

THERE IS NO WAY TO MOVE THEM FROM ONE ROOM TO ANOTHER...

Where they veg, is where they gotta flower...

So now.. I am all kinds of lost again... 

I'm gonna need 2 rooms + a clone area...

and I thought I had it all figured out...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 15, 2009)

Gypsy you are the one inspired me to learn how to take good pictures and what not...

remember that somewhat extensive convo we had about pics a week or two ago  ....


well anyways I don't think I could ever be as good as you at taking pic's bro your depot usually can give me my daily fill on what I need to see of the pretty ladies...


Anyways thank you for opening my mind about photography and what not. I really appreciate what you've opened me upto gypsy.. 

Oh yea those artistic videos you posted earlier on are the BOMB ! 

Some more gypsy inspired porn for gypsy himself  



Legends Ultimate Indica: Day 50







Himalayan Gold:











White Widow:











thanks for the comment dewey

thanks for the great energies in this thread as well... 

you guys are great... 

Im so ripped right now

and wish all the best .. 

once again thanks Gypsy 


im over and out !


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm speechless... 

Those are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

Chillin' smoking a bowl of Juicy Fruit...

Cleaning... trimming... filling...

Life is Good!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

How about a bump for the girls...

WooT WooT ..!!!!


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 15, 2009)

are those ladies in flower, how long?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats on your awards!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

So I had to move the light waaay up in order to cover all of her...

I am pretty sure once I have more lights up, the "wash" will take care of that and I will be able to lower them considerably...










And I am still waiting on parts..

I only have one 110v cord for the ballasts, so I am alternating them for now...









This picture really doesn't do it justice, but neither does the HPS...

This is the original plant #1 that got passed up...

I can only imagine the wall of bud that will form with those branches...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> are those ladies in flower, how long?


Still vegging... until MBlaze pulls the trigger...

I'm just doing the work... the instructions are coming straight from him...



bigjesse1922 said:


> Congrats on your awards!


Thanks...

I'm not sure what they are all about...

I got a shit load of points on the orange bar too... no clue about those either...

I'm just happy to have some dank...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 15, 2009)

Dude I didn't even realize how many blinged out awards they hooked ya up with bro thats awesome +rep


As soon as Mblaze pulls the trigger its going to blast the fock off bro I guarentee it because my plants look just like that in veg, but deff not as big of containers or veg time.... you are going to have insane med's for you and your fam, thats exactly why I opted for that style of growing as well but on a smaller scale because we get the medicine we need per the size we are dealing with ! Everyone Round of Applause for Gypsy meng


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Bro... I appreciate the kind words...

But I am just a copy cat... I wish they gave those awards to the real growers...

I see no sense in me having 2 awards and people like FDD, Al B. Fuct, MBlaze, Old Frog.. having zero...

makes no sense to me... 

I wish I could delete them...

But ANYWAYS...

I hope I can do this proper...

These girls have the disadvantage of having small roots...

I am not sure how long it would take for them to grow out and fill the pot...

We'll see at harvest time...

I am really scared right now...

I am stopping a very productive op to do this...

Let's just hope the results make it worth the switch...

But I am scared of fucking up...

This way, 1 plant is 100% of a light's output...

in the SOG, 1 plant is 1/48 of the total...

If I kill her, there is nothing to show for it.. and in the SOG, I just plug the whole with a fresh and healthy clone... 

Also, it kills me to have these big lights on without making any bud...

But.. like I said.. 20 plants is better than 300+...




​ 
​


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am just a copy cat... I wish they gave those awards to the real growers...
> 
> *[....]*
> 
> But.. like I said.. 20 plants is better than 300+...


You *are* a real grower! How many others "copy" and don't get one plant to harvest? Give yourself more credit. 

And yes, indeed! Just wait till we buy a house.... I'm gonna be coming to *you* to mentor *me*!  I've been folowing your "tree" journal daily. Taking all the notes I can now, so that I'll hopefully be ready to fill my grow room a six tree perpetual setup once we get a house. Well, I won't be able to do all of that financially immediately, but I'm hoping to be ready w/knowledge and a bit of experience by then, starting my first tree and going from there. I hate baby steps, but we all gotta take 'em!


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 15, 2009)

Thankxx Gypsy, If heat can do it than i think thats what most likely happened to me to,shes under a 250 watt hps, the pump and light timers have never went out at all


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ONE fan for the lights, PUSHING cold air...
> 
> One fan for the exhaust... with the filter
> 
> ...


​

Thanx a ton man..


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 15, 2009)

Gypsy....
What you gonna do when those colas get huge?? with the limbs lying down like that i would think that it will snap the stem...just a thought. cause mine are vertical and i gotta tie em to avoid snapping.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Gypsy....
> What you gonna do when those colas get huge?? with the limbs lying down like that i would think that it will snap the stem...just a thought. cause mine are vertical and i gotta tie em to avoid snapping.


I have hooks on the ceiling...

So the branches will be tied as needed...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Thankxx Gypsy, If heat can do it than i think thats what most likely happened to me to,shes under a 250 watt hps, the pump and light timers have never went out at all


What kind of temps are you seeing...?


----------



## maddawg13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice trees bro ! Cant wait to see the buds them big girls gonna produce .


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> You *are* a real grower! How many others "copy" and don't get one plant to harvest? Give yourself more credit.




I do .. I am a good copycat...

But being able to follow instructions shouldn't warrant an award...

It's almost like I get a prize for not being so dumb....

As for the people that can't follow simple directions... maybe they're not following the directions... 



> And yes, indeed! Just wait till we buy a house....


Congratulations...

I hope you get to turn that house into a home...

Best wishes...



> I'm gonna be coming to *you* to mentor *me*!




really??!?!??!

I will help with all I can...

But I am no mentor... trust me on this one... I'm still a newb...



> I've been following your "tree" journal daily.


I feel like such an ass asking people not to post there..

But I don't want that thread to be like this one...

That's what THIS thread is for...



> Taking all the notes I can now, so that I'll hopefully be ready to fill my grow room a six tree perpetual setup once we get a house.


First problem with taking notes from a newb...

I have come to the conclusion that it will be nearly impossible to have what I wanted...

The trees will NOT FIT THROUGH THE DOOR...

They have to flower where they vegged...

so to have a 4 tree perpetual grow, one would need 4 rooms...

Don't take notes from me Kat...

I am serious, I fuck up... you take notes and fuck up right after me...

I have NO CLUE of what I am doing here...

SOG, sure take all you want, I got it to work...

but this is all new...

take your notes from the REAL GROWERS... you know, the ones that have actually done it before...
Well, I won't be able to do all of that financially immediately, but I'm hoping to be ready w/knowledge and a bit of experience by then, starting my first tree and going from there.




> I hate baby steps, but we all gotta take 'em!


Small steps prevent us from crashing too hard..

I just took a HUGE step... if I fuck this up, it's my entire op on the line...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

maddawg13 said:


> Nice trees bro ! Cant wait to see the buds them big girls gonna produce .



Thanks...


I just hope I can do half of what MBlaze does...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 15, 2009)

the temp went way up 92.5 for at least 9 hours two days in a row, i was at work when the light came on and her babysitter forgot to take the side pannel off for better ventalation, she is in a box 36 in tall by 20 in deep and 20 wide with a diy cool tube but its summer and hot in my state and only 2 computer fans in and out for air when the side pannel is on


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh that will do it...

sooo hot....

can we see a pic of your setup?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

a bump for the girls.... 




GypsyBush said:


> So I had to move the light waaay up in order to cover all of her...
> 
> I am pretty sure once I have more lights up, the "wash" will take care of that and I will be able to lower them considerably...
> 
> ...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I have hooks on the ceiling...
> 
> So the branches will be tied as needed...


well i gotta say this tree attempt was well thought out and will be awesome!
Man i was just worried about the stems snappin on ya but shit you got that!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> well i gotta say this tree attempt was well thought out and will be awesome!
> Man i was just worried about the stems snappin on ya but shit you got that!


No No..

Not me...

MBlaze has it all well thought out... 

I'm just copying...remember that....


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> No No..
> 
> Not me...
> 
> ...


yea thats what i meant..i know you followin his lead.GREAT LEAD!


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 15, 2009)

Heres some pix of the setup of the plant that grew bananas 9 weeks flowering


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 15, 2009)

Gypsy, one of the things I admire most about you is your humbleness. But sometimes you need to take credit where credit is due.

You may have gotten all of your SOG info from Al, but you're the one who actually got your shit together and built the system, and you're the one who does all the cloning/chopping/cleaning/trimming/potting/scrubbing etc. You may not have pioneered the techinique, but you're out in the trenches actually doing it. For that, I salute you.

The monster grow is looking real promising. What with the grafting and all. Pretty effin impressive. I can't wait to see how that goes for you.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry to butt in....

Buuut, that mass of cords looks scary. Do you make sure none of them ever heats up? 

Its best to not have a big pile...well, IMO.

Just tryin to help....


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 15, 2009)

and heres my flowering chamber for the other plants


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Gypsy, one of the things I admire most about you is your humbleness. But sometimes you need to take credit where credit is due.


Thanks SZ...

I do take credit... for being a copycat...



> You may have gotten all of your SOG info from Al, but you're the one who actually got your shit together and built the system, and you're the one who does all the cloning/chopping/cleaning/trimming/potting/scrubbing etc. You may not have pioneered the techinique, but you're out in the trenches actually doing it. For that, I salute you.


Thanks again SZ, but what I do can be done by a trained monkey...



> The monster grow is looking real promising. What with the grafting and all. Pretty effin impressive. I can't wait to see how that goes for you.


We'll see how it goes...

Another idea I had was to pot a sative AND an indica together...

no grafting... just have the indica come out in the middle, sourrounded by the sativa branches...

hummmm...

I just thought that up this very second...

I gotta think about that some more now...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 15, 2009)

and the veg room


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

Very interesting dude...

I'm doing a bunch of stuff here, but I'll be back to look more closely...


----------



## southern homegrower (Jul 15, 2009)

gypsy sorry man i cant remember how long it took the graft to take.it was 15 yrs ago but the wax did work very well on the orange trees. it sealed the cut kept the bugs and disease out


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

No worries mate.. thanks for getting back to me...

now..

anyone wanna see a pot plant?????  (thanks for showing me this plant SZ...)




SpruceZeus said:


> O4ausername grew some big ones last season. I think he said 12 pounds or something, don't quote me on that though.


----------



## AGSteve (Jul 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So I had to move the light waaay up in order to cover all of her...
> 
> I am pretty sure once I have more lights up, the "wash" will take care of that and I will be able to lower them considerably...
> 
> ...


hi mate. you deleted your pics b4 i had chance to respond. you made me go look through your thread . lol.

looking good bro. not sure 4 ez hangers will support those hehe. maybe 4 a corner.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Steve...

Sorry .. I didn't realize I did..

But these are easy.. I just slide them to the side a little bit and my arm fits through..

Siphon the water out to the yard... refill with a hose...

Pretty much pretty simple.. :LOL:


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 15, 2009)

GB why are u messing around with all that stuff man.. Exactly what are those buckets anyway? Also why would u want to change things up from whats seems to already be a perfectly running op man? I thought u where only kidding about all that.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> GB why are u messing around with all that stuff man..


I need to bring the plant count DOWN .. big time...

300+ plants just sounds wrong...

I'm shooting for getting the same yield, but off of 4 plants instead..



> Exactly what are those buckets anyway?


Each plant sits in a 19 gallon pot of hydroton...

the black totes are ebb flow set ups... 1 per plant, with a 50 gallon res...




> Also why would u want to change things up from whats seems to already be a perfectly running op man?


Alaska frowns upon more than 25 plants...

I just got tired of worrying...

I love SOG... but the high plant count is getting to my nerves....



> I thought u where only kidding about all that.


Nope, I stopped feeding the SOG, got 2 trays left...

Hopefully I'll have the same results...

We'll see...

this could be a big mistake...

But I tell you, just being down to 200 plants is already a big relief from 300...

I can;t wait for the day I have 20...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 15, 2009)

yea you yield a lot less quicker with SoG..But you can massive buds on trees!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 15, 2009)

So gypsy I'm bouncin 2 ideas around, and I need your ebb and flow opinion! I'm gonna buy my equipment for my next grow before I move, so I don't have to try to find it once I do. So heres the two ideas. Note, I'm trying to stick with the lights I have, and make the most of them. 

Idea 1: This one will cost slightly more to set up, but not a ton, and if it would be worth the increase in yield, I'd spend the money. I was considering a 4x4 tray under my 1000w to flower. I'd prolly run about 30 plants in it. I would also get a 2x2 tray to put under my 400mh to veg them for about 2 weeks. I'll take clones from the veg plants for the next batch, and then flower the veg plants. I'll add several plants every 2 weeks, or so as I harvest.

Idea 2: I'll get a 3x6 ebb and flow, and put my 400 and my 1000w over it. I'll take clones from the newest plants flowering, when they are about 1-2 weeks into flower. I'll be putting them under the 400w first, and then moving them under the 1000w as they get bigger. I'll give the clones 2-3 weeks to root, and grow a bit, then put them into flower, and clone off the last batch for new clones. This would eliminate the vegging, and put more light into flowering them. 

So what do you think man, I'm on a tight budget, but still want to go hydro this time for sure. Either of these sound like a better idea then the other?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

wouldn't you need an extra light for vegging, if using Idea #2??


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

I think I like Idea #1, but I would use a 3x3...

A 400 covers 2x2 for flowering...

You should be able to veg with a little less light than flowering...

It just gives you the option...


----------



## southern homegrower (Jul 15, 2009)

gypsy how bad would it be for my plants in my grow room if it was cooler with the lights on then when they were off? i know this sounds crazy but my humidity is pretty high so at night i put a dehumidifier in there and it brings the temps up to 76 when lights are on i can open the door and put the dehumidifier about 5 ft from the door and my temps 66 to 70


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 15, 2009)

I've got a floro light I'll be using for clones in either case. I was gonna get the 4x4 and an oversized reflector for my 1000w, so it got real good coverage if I went that route. I was leaning towards idea 1 as well, I also thought the 4x4 would give me a nice bit of extra room to space out the plants a bit. I think this is the way I'm gonna go if I can pul the money together. Clones under floros, a 2x2 ebb and flow under the 400w for veg, and then a 4x4 ebb and flow under the 1000w for flowering. 

Oh ya, are you hapy gypsy, you've successfully talked King, and now myself into ebb and flow, lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> gypsy how bad would it be for my plants in my grow room if it was cooler with the lights on then when they were off? i know this sounds crazy but my humidity is pretty high so at night i put a dehumidifier in there and it brings the temps up to 76 when lights are on i can open the door and put the dehumidifier about 5 ft from the door and my temps 66 to 70


I am not sure...

I am running into the same thing...... and it's way too damn hot here...

I can see bananas popping up... and I am sure it's the heat and weird temperatures...

I tell you..... I'm fucking ready for the sun to set already...

But yeah, if you can make it better, do it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I've got a floro light I'll be using for clones in either case. I was gonna get the 4x4 and an oversized reflector for my 1000w, so it got real good coverage if I went that route. I was leaning towards idea 1 as well, I also thought the 4x4 would give me a nice bit of extra room to space out the plants a bit. I think this is the way I'm gonna go if I can pul the money together. Clones under floros, a 2x2 ebb and flow under the 400w for veg, and then a 4x4 ebb and flow under the 1000w for flowering.


That sounds like a plan Bro!!!



> Oh ya, are you hapy gypsy, you've successfully talked King, and now myself into ebb and flow, lol.


It almost sounds like I was recruiting you to some kind of cult...

But I think you will be pleased... DaGambler is also doing E/F now...

I like it a lot...especially with media like hydroton or perlite, where you can flood and drain the shit out of it...

Best of luck TC...

Holler if ya need anything..


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 15, 2009)

looking good in the tree journal bro, following along quietly..


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 16, 2009)

GB, can I get the link to the tree thread?

I am sure its here somewhere, pardon my laziness....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 16, 2009)

well...

of the 3 seeds that I planted in the Spring, 2 are finally showing sex...

2 are confirmed females... one is still in the air, though I have a feeling I will start seeing balls here pretty quick...

They were labeled (by the old hippie) as BC Seed King's White Widow... But they look very indica to me...

I'll get a few shots later...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 16, 2009)

Yea Gypsy i feel u bro about having 300 plants...man theyll throw you do far under ill have mail you some sunshine!With the pussy ass laws they got down here,,im afraid of growing more than 4.More thatn 4 in LA they takin your house and business.man i went to jail befire for a stick and a seed..NO bud and was charged with simple posession...So i feel u on that gypsy.LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 16, 2009)

I will surely miss having my rack looking like this everyday...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 16, 2009)

Hehe, I can't wait till mine looks like that at least once a month, lol.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 16, 2009)

GB- for some reason i think youll rather enjoy the new way your racks will look after finishing just one of those monsters!!! plus if you get it down so its perpetual with one coming out every month or couple weeks youlll have that rack filled for a good majority of time after each harvest.


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 16, 2009)

heres a few pix of my first grow, harvest and manicure, Its that black-purple leaf plant i posted a few pages back on 170 My fingers are still sticky "lol"


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 16, 2009)

And this is the first time i took a clone she is 45 days of veg after the cut and 19 days of flowering


----------



## (Butters) (Jul 16, 2009)

Ummmm. You're gonna need a bigger rack.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 16, 2009)

one plant- Cortousy of good friend GypsyBush..You nor roseman ill never forget.


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 16, 2009)

SWEEET That looks like one tree instead of one plant, you could decorate that thing for christmas.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 17, 2009)

he's right....

it's totally worth watching it....





tilemaster said:


> man i just found this fdd youtube vid.had to post it.. such sick plants worth every minute of viewing time
> 
> 
> [youtube]2QLiEgCN350&feature=channel[/youtube]


----------



## zechbro (Jul 17, 2009)

the fucking man fdd.


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 17, 2009)

hey purpdaddy im doing a bubbleponic. a clone in a 5 gal bucket the pic of her and the roots is one page back. The roots are so long and thick they are not suspended in the bucket anymore they are laying at the bottom. Should i get a deeper bucket? the roots are even sitting on the two airstones but they are still bubbling right into the root mass. she is drinking about 1 gal every 3 days


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 17, 2009)

A 5 gal bucket is enough for one plant..i would just leave it like that..depending on how tall u want it.


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 17, 2009)

OK Thankx man, when i started 12/12 20 days ago she had some kind of super growth spurt and had no idea it would grow that quick and do you guys think i should train her by tying the branches down like gypsybush is doing to those two plants a few pages back? i do have room and light to cover it


----------



## nickbbad (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey gypsy how are you going to water the other pot? Are you just going to stick it in the same bucket and if so won't the indica finish before the other so you would have dead rotting roots in the same container as the one thats still finishing. I thought You said its better to follow the recipe if your trying something you have never tried before. So far your using hydroton instead coco flood tables instead of hand watering and now you want to stick one plant inside another... Newb


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought id show yall a few recent pics of the plant I gave away which is the same strain as the last grow. Wasnt sure which thread to post it in so I did both lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

None of your pictures are showing bro... I noticed it in a few places...


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> None of your pictures are showing bro... I noticed it in a few places...


Hmmmm they are showing up for me


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 18, 2009)

Are the showing now?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> Hey gypsy how are you going to water the other pot?


The pot will be gone... I will just "transplant" the indica right next to to the sativa...



> Are you just going to stick it in the same bucket


Yup... they will share the 19 gallon pot...



> and if so won't the indica finish before the other


I like my indicas to be RIPE.. I use them as medicine... but you are right...

I won't mind being very late with the indicas and a little early with the sativas



> so you would have dead rotting roots in the same container as the one thats still finishing.


I can always leave some buds on the plant to finish super late, and I use generous doses of h2o2, so any organic matter gets oxydized...



> I thought You said its better to follow the recipe if your trying something you have never tried before.


I did... and I believe that is a very smart thing to do...

And I am following his advice... but I do not have immediate access to "his stuff" and I am making do with what I have...

Nearest hydro shop is about 400 roadless miles.. 



> So far your using hydroton instead coco


I would have had to wait and pay absurd shipping to use coco...



> flood tables instead of hand watering


I am a lazy stoner.....



> and now you want to stick one plant inside another...


I hate having the HIDs on without making bud...

So if I can use 2 plants and switch them now, instead of a month from now... I'll be happier to see the lights going on and off...



> Newb


FUCKING newb....:

fucking gypsies...

And just so everyone knows what we are talking about...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

I can see them now...

WoW!!!

Thanks for posting them on both...




M Blaze said:


> I thought id show yall a few recent pics of the plant I gave away which is the same strain as the last grow. Wasnt sure which thread to post it in so I did both lol.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jul 18, 2009)

Dam there starting to branch out! The lower fan leaf in the last pic is huge! Also that video kicks ass! Is it really fdd? That's a huge supply!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

That's so sick... it doesn't have a name...

so here is my fucked up idea... we'll see how it works...

She sure looks fuller...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Dam there starting to branch out! The lower fan leaf in the last pic is huge! Also that video kicks ass! Is it really fdd? That's a huge supply!


That huge plant is not mine Dewey.. I wish..

Mine is the scraggly attempt...

and yes.. I believe that is a real FDD video...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 18, 2009)

I agree about the FDD vid, I believe its real, and its a great video. 

And gypsy that is a crazy ass bush you've got going for sure man. She is gonna be a beast.


----------



## (Butters) (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey Gypsy,

Sorry to pull discussion away from your journal but I could use your opinion on something.

Building a grow tent. Essentially 3' x 3' x 5' (although height is REALLY up in the air right now...no pun intended). flower light will be 400w hps. Grow technique will be scrog to keep an even canopy. Probably about 2-3 plants depending on how they fill the screen.

REALLY looking to maximize light usage here as I can only do a 400w hps at the moment. Thought about building a "regular" grow tent but then I wondered about light usage and ?s came into my head.

All that light getting trapped above the canopy line (and above the HID lighting source) bothers me. Sure, I'll have black and white poly-film for the walls(similar to your grow tent awhile back). But those are reflecting 90-98% of the light. What about recovering that extra 2%-10%? And decreasing light dispersion.

Goals of this would be to use as much possible light from the 400w HPS as is possible (55,000 lumens). In your opinion, will this work?

I have included my understanding of the typical grow tent/cab and the way I am thinking of doing it to maximize light.

Pic 1) Traditional grow tent that, in my smallish mind, allows too much light-dispersion to occur and "traps" light above the HID lamp (pictured in the reddish color lines).

Pic 2) The more "prism" like design that in my mind would keep light in the effective grow area. Angling of the poly-film walls keeps light shooting downward towards the grow-area where it is needed.

Sorry for the ghetto pics. All drawings are clearly to scale...lol.

Any thoughts? Worth it at all? Am I just smoking too much? Really looking to maximize ratios such as grams/watt (heat generated/watt a goal as well)


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

Butters.. 

I say go with the regular style...

If you look at https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/192292-someguys-perpetual-parabolic-scrog-cabinet.html








You see that you can add a bit of a "vert" flare to your grow...

If you are not familiar with his grow, I tell you... worth every word SomeGuy wrote...

But aside from that, I would go with the highest volume of air possible, cause just like the res... the bigger the volume, the more stable it is...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

here is the next generation...

The first purpose trained plant... born to be a tree...



















and here is the other one...


----------



## cph (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking good as always Gypsy!!!

I've been following this thread for a little while now, and wanted to say that you have some of the fattest *calyx* I've seen.

I've really been ejoying the thread you and M BLAZE have going as well, makes me want to grow a tree.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Bro...

We'll see what this "multi strain" thing does...

So far it seems like a reasonable way to cut on a month of veg..

I got some parts in today....

Both lights are on now...

And I have the supplies to get plant combo #3 going...

By monday I hope to habe all 4 lights in that room...

3 trees with their own ebb/flow + drip feed.. and 1 4x4 tray with lollipops...

Lotsa work..


----------



## cph (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm pretty intersted to see how those turn out too. Yah that sound like a real busy weekend, I'm sure it will turn out great.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 18, 2009)

cph said:


> I'm pretty intersted to see how those turn out too. Yah that sound like a real busy weekend, I'm sure it will turn out great.



yea same here things are looking good and exciting..


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 18, 2009)

YEt another great looking plant to add to your line up gypsy! Which of your strains is that one?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 18, 2009)

kinda looks like an old chinese bonsai... nice plant gypsy


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 18, 2009)

Got any pics of those BC Seed King's White Widow?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks kinda like a Bonzai tree dude.Nice.


----------



## brick20 (Jul 19, 2009)

hey g-man

on ya tree thread u said that u dont tie down but bend and pinch to train

well i been having trouble with pinching the stems of clones that really harden fast in a purple wood like color

i also veg with 24/0 light


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 19, 2009)

So since you are always claiming to be just another mindless chimp of a copycat... 

Who's idea to grow a sativa inlaid with an indica in the mother fuckin middle, did you copy, exactly?

Really, it doesn't mattter...

They copied Einstein...

E=MC squared. And that shit blew THE FUCK UP, no?

This is some shit man...I dunno, maybe its the sunburn and bong hits (I was on the water all day), but this tree shit has blown my mind! 

Gypsy you are the man!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

cph said:


> I'm pretty intersted to see how those turn out too. Yah that sound like a real busy weekend, I'm sure it will turn out great.





Wretched420 said:


> yea same here things are looking good and exciting..


Thanks guys... 

I'm putting a lot of faith in this...



Thundercat said:


> YEt another great looking plant to add to your line up gypsy! Which of your strains is that one?


All 3 trees have the same Sativa strain... from the original AG grow...

The 2 indicas tha went in the middle are different from each other... but both bagseed... the sour kind... and the REALLY sour kind...

I am just using what fits...

But I do have rooted clones of all these strains...



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> kinda looks like an old chinese bonsai... nice plant gypsy


Thanks Bro...

It's the first generation of clones to be grown with the intention of becoming a tree...



tom__420 said:


> Got any pics of those BC Seed King's White Widow?


I'll get some...

But I am beginning to think that the old hippie got his beans mixed up...

Everything I hear about the WW is that it is a great Sativa...

And fuck all, I got these really super wide Indica leaves...

I have a sneaky suspicion they may be something else... but we'll see....

I'll get a shot in a minute...



onthedl0008 said:


> Looks kinda like a Bonzai tree dude.Nice.


Thanks Bro...

Can't wait to see her with about 10 weeks of veg...


----------



## Mammath (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Gypsy.

Your getting there dude. 
This is with reference to your 'tree attempt'.






Fuck the many clones off, and grow a few plants properly to fill out ya square m's.
MBlaze is sharing some great shit with us all over in that thread.
This style of growing keeps your numbers down, and produce just as much.

You just have to harvest a branch per night to help you transition 

Great work mate.
I see your applying such techniques early here which is very important.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

brick20 said:


> hey g-man
> 
> on ya tree thread u said that u dont tie down but bend and pinch to train
> 
> ...


Not sure what you are asking me...

The stems do get hard as the knots form... and I do have some purple stems too... but I have never given them a second thought...



bigjesse1922 said:


> So since you are always claiming to be just another mindless chimp of a copycat...


Yeah....



> Who's idea to grow a sativa inlaid with an indica in the mother fuckin middle, did you copy, exactly?


NATURE...




















> Really, it doesn't mattter...


You are right.. it doesn't... but I'm still copying...



> They copied Einstein...


He said...

"The secret to _creativity_ is knowing how to hide your sources." Albert_ Einstein_



> E=MC squared. And that shit blew THE FUCK UP, no?


"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.*" Albert Einstein*



> This is some shit man...I dunno, maybe its the sunburn and bong hits (I was on the water all day), but this tree shit has blown my mind!


I'll tell you Jesse.... I'm having a BLAST!!!



> Gypsy you are the man!


Naw dude...

RIU is "the man"...

woot woot...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Gypsy.
> 
> Your getting there dude.
> This is with reference to your 'tree attempt'.
> ...


I hear you mate...

These current "plants" I have are so much of an afterthought, that I will be really happy to get anything out of them...

But you are right... in this style of grow, training and obedience from day one are a must...

Hopefully theses 3 scraggly looking things I got will teach me enough to get the real deal done, when the time comes...

But I must say that I CRINGE at having more than my 400w t5 vegging...

right now I am burning 1600 watts to make leaves...

I am not used to that...

My HPS lights up until this point have had ZERO VEG TIME... 12/12 only...

So you can see how this would make me a little edgy...

And that's veg time I can't get back...

It's what I trade for having such low plant count... works great to calm me down... 

not so great for the number crunching... it's a lot of *extra* energy... for the same yield...

But I am committed... let's burn the fucking watts...

Shit... it's just money right?!?!?!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

a bump for the pics.... 






GypsyBush said:


> fucking gypsies...
> 
> And just so everyone knows what we are talking about...





GypsyBush said:


> so here is my fucked up idea... we'll see how it works...
> 
> She sure looks fuller...





GypsyBush said:


> here is the next generation...
> 
> The first purpose trained plant... born to be a tree...
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

the latest shots...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 19, 2009)

U should do a thread on this man.. Like breakdown the process simply and let us know exactly what u did. This is very interesting.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> U should do a thread on this man.. Like breakdown the process simply and let us know exactly what u did. This is very interesting.


I did...

But I am trying to keep it a secret...

MBlaze is helping me... and if the tree thread turns into chichat central... it won't work...

But there is a thread... and it does have ONLY the tree stuff...

I am just afraid of it being over run by everyone and me loosing the ability to effectively exchange with MBlaze...

I'll let the link loose for a few minutes...

BUT PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE...

Subscribe using the thread tools button...

post your comments in this thread... all the pics are her too...

Please everyone.. do not post on the tree thread...

Thanks...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 19, 2009)

Its beautifull man.Thanks!


----------



## maddawg13 (Jul 19, 2009)

They are looking good man ,Keep up the good work .


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

Shit is getting done tonight....

Watch out... 






[youtube]DNT7uZf7lew[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

Some of you may be old enough to appreciate this...

One of my favorites of all time... 

If you eve have a chance to see Carmina Burana live, do not miss it... 

Turn the VOLUME UP *REAL LOUD* and just let'er rip...

[youtube]QEllLECo4OM[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 19, 2009)

man i swear i hears that musical in a movie somewhere..Kinda sounds like the Devils Advocate.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2009)

I"m not a really huge fan of opreas, or classical music, but I can appreciate it. I've always loved Carmina, and would absolutely love to see it.

Purpdaddy, I don't know if it was in the devils advocate, but t was a major piece of music in the lord of the rings movies. Ya I'm a big nerd sometimes, I like lord of the rings and shit like that, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man i swear i hears that musical in a movie somewhere..Kinda sounds like the Devils Advocate.


i think it might be.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

*
HOT OFF THE PRESS....*




Al B. Fuct said:


> no wuckin' furries.
> 
> If I had to offer general suggestions to a noob, these would be the most significant:
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

How about a bump for the "Satindica"...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 19, 2009)

So has anyone ever done this before?

Except mother earth? I googled for a while and couldn't find anything comparable...

How's your weekend goin GB?

I went to a water park yestersday...oh boy did I get a lobster shade of a sunburn


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> So has anyone ever done this before?
> 
> Except mother earth? I googled for a while and couldn't find anything comparable...
> 
> ...


I dunno Jesse...

But I am sure I am not the first...

Weekend is going ABSOLUTELY KICK ASS...

Getting lots done...

I now have all 4 lights in that room...

3x ebb/flow set-ups with Satindica trees...

and two 2x4 ebb/flow trays under the 4th light...

by tomorrow I will have it all set to switch from veg to flower... bring the SOG lollies into the new room and put the vegging plants in the old room for now...

busy bee the Gypsy is tonight...

Pics a little later when I slow down....


----------



## SOG (Jul 19, 2009)

the piece is divided into six sections: 

_Carmina ecclesiastica_ (songs on religious themes)
_Carmina moralia et satirica_ (moral/satirical songs)
_Carmina amatoria_ (love songs)
_Carmina potoria_ (drinking songs - also includes gambling songs and parodies)
_Ludi_ (religious plays)
_Supplementum_ (versions of some of the earlier songs with textual variations)
complete article here


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

Wattup SOG?!?!?!

How goes everything...

Hope all is well and getting better..

So what do you think of my aberration?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

so we have ignition...

all 4 lights are running in the new room... @220v...

I also got Satindica combo #3 planted in it's own eff/flow/drip set up...

The 4th light is over two 2x4 trays...

Now I wait...

Then when flowering time comes... I'll switch the veg/flower plants with the other room, that now has the 400w T5...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 19, 2009)

You weren't kidding when you said you had been busy!!

Good job man I can't wait to see how this unfolds!


----------



## SOG (Jul 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So what do you think of my aberration?


watching it unfold, loving your new setup   
looks so much different then what i remember, i wasn't sure if its still your room 
your on he right track bra; keep up the good work, it all pays off at the end


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

it IS a different room SOG.. 

MY room...

and I am getting tired of the couch...


----------



## Lennard (Jul 19, 2009)

dooood Gypsy that one plant in large rez has a branch reaching like crazy to the other cool tube... crazy shit


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

I hope I can get some bud off those plants...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I hope I can get some bud off those plants...


lol..hope huh?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol..hope huh?


i'm gonna try...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 19, 2009)

Gypsy I have been tossin an idea around in my head about my grow and I thought you might be a good person to ask.

Since you flower under both MH and HPS, I am wondering, how much more of a stretch and/or internodal lengthening do you get with the latter over the former?

I have been considering staying with my MH through the first 2-3 weeks of 12/12, until the budsites really begin to set and before switching. What are your thoughts on this?

EDIT: I was gonna PM you, but decided against it because I thought perhaps others might like to hear your take on the subject. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2009)

Fucking insane Gypsy!! I love the new room, looks great, and I know I've said it before and so has everyone, but those bushes are gonna be CRAZY!!! I love it, lol it makes me wanna grow more bushes again. But its time for yet another new experiance in my book I think.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 19, 2009)

fucking sweet room gypsy!!







well done my friend!!


Shack


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 19, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> fucking sweet room gypsy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I 2nd that ...bad ass room ... giant bud porn to come...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 19, 2009)

Sweet room gypsy, Have you ever had spider mites? well i just found a bunch on my first clone. I _immediately_ got some neem oil sprayed each leaf underneath and 12 hours there were still some alive. Is it ok to dose them again or should i get safe soap. or wait and see if the neem will finaly kick in


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Gypsy I have been tossin an idea around in my head about my grow and I thought you might be a good person to ask.


Oh Oh!...

Did I do something wrong???...



> Since you flower under both MH and HPS, I am wondering, how much more of a stretch and/or internodal lengthening do you get with the latter over the former?


HPS will stretch considerably more than the MH....



> I have been considering staying with my MH through the first 2-3 weeks of 12/12, until the budsites really begin to set and before switching. What are your thoughts on this?


I see no problem with it at all...



> EDIT: I was gonna PM you, but decided against it because I thought perhaps others might like to hear your take on the subject. Hope you don't mind.


NOPE I don't mind at all...

I am glad you posted it here...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Fucking insane Gypsy!! I love the new room, looks great, and I know I've said it before and so has everyone, but those bushes are gonna be CRAZY!!! I love it, lol it makes me wanna grow more bushes again. But its time for yet another new experiance in my book I think.


Thanks TC...

Now I need to rig a veg room so the Gypsy can have a room for his bed again... 

I'm tired of the couch... it's been 20 days now...

And I wish all the best of luck in your new grow TC...

ANYTHING I can do to help just holla... I'll do what I can...



Shackleford.R said:


> fucking sweet room gypsy!!
> 
> well done my friend!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Shack...

It's still messy, but way better than the old op I built on crutches... that was a crooked room...



tilemaster said:


> I 2nd that ...bad ass room ... giant bud porn to come...


I hope so...

I sure would be pissed at myself for stopping a 2lb a month op to get nothing....

I am thinking positively.. I'll prolly get a bud or two...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Sweet room gypsy, Have you ever had spider mites? well i just found a bunch on my first clone. I _immediately_ got some neem oil sprayed each leaf underneath and 12 hours there were still some alive. Is it ok to dose them again or should i get safe soap. or wait and see if the neem will finaly kick in


Dude.. I am so sorry to hear about your mite problem...

I have not had the pleasure of dealing with them yet.. so I have no experience with them or the products that help...

Sorry...

And what a good job with that bush!!!

Are you planning on trimming/pruning the bottom?

Clearing out the stuff that would be in the shade anyways may prove beneficial to your yields...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought this was funny as hell...




w1ckedchowda said:


> jeeesus gypsy bush, watch out or that thing might start eating pets and soon people!


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 19, 2009)

and clearing out all that shaded shit may help not only with the yield , but itll help with the mites too.. increased air circ from the good ol lollipop always helps..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

hey tilemaster, if i wanted to lollipop when would i start pulling branches?

Hey gypsy, i laughed when i saw that, because just earlier i was thinking about buying venus flytraps to help with some bugs, and to see how big i can grow it.


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 19, 2009)

in veg or 1st couple weeks of flower.. basically when u have all that shaded build up, nad if hte lowers havnet curved and bent there way to the canopy , i remove all the lagers, and fan leaves, leaving like 6 in of bare naked stalk.. helps with bud growth like Gypsy mentioned, and in your case itll help with mites , and getting more fan air right on the suffering plant


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Dude.. I am so sorry to hear about your mite problem...
> 
> I have not had the pleasure of dealing with them yet.. so I have no experience with them or the products that help...
> 
> ...



I Dont Know How. But i will start reading on how much and where to trim.
Coming from you it must be the right thing to do


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

is it too late for me, my grow is in my journal.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> I Dont Know How. But i will start reading on how much and where to trim.
> Coming from you it must be the right thing to do


It's just a preference really...

I have seen people swear they like small fluffy bottom buds...

But yeah...

What I would do is start at the very bottom, and basically clean out anything that will not reach the light...

Go slow... you can always trim some more tomorrow, but you can;t put any back...

here is an example from my tree grow...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is it too late for me, my grow is in my journal.


In the future.. feel free to post a pic here so we can see.. but I'll go take a peek...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> In the future.. feel free to post a pic here so we can see.. but I'll go take a peek...


I just saw your pics..

Looks real nice and healthy!!!

You have some branching already, so I would not do too much..

But I would clear the bottom third of each plant to increase circulation...

Are you familiar with Al B. Fuct's single cola technique?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

thx.. i didnt want to post a pic in your thread. sorry . are those last pics grown from seed or clones?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx.. i didnt want to post a pic in your thread. sorry . are those last pics grown from seed or clones?


The trunk I cleared?

Well, it came to me as a clone... but it originally came out of a seed... prolly about 25 years ago..

Oh.. and it's ok to post pics here... this used to be my journal.. but it has turned into a hang out of sorts...

Post anything you want... especially girls as pretty as yours...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 19, 2009)

Thankx a lot guys, Your pix look so clean cut and trimmed up nice. She's sleeping now, It's almost midnight on sunday up here so im going to give it a try in the morning


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

i've never heard of al. b fuct.. could you link it plz.. i want to try lollipoping a few. i've already topped one. i've tied down before, got tired of it halfway thru and untied the stem from the pot and it grew in a spiral.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

i found it ... 

thx for the info u have been repped, and.. its on u>>>


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 19, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> and clearing out all that shaded shit may help not only with the yield , but itll help with the mites too.. increased air circ from the good ol lollipop always helps..



would it be ok to cut off a couple of the bigger fan leaves at the top that have all the brown spots from the mites, I just checked and most are dead but i do see some eggs(i sneaked in with a green light bulb and plucked a leaf so i wouldnt wake her up) LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Thankx a lot guys, Your pix look so clean cut and trimmed up nice. She's sleeping now, It's almost midnight on sunday up here so im going to give it a try in the morning


Just make sure to take it easy...

Post some pics here as you go if you want...

Just remember... you can always cut more tomorrow... but you can never put it back...



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i've never heard of al. b fuct.. could you link it plz.. i want to try lollipoping a few. i've already topped one. i've tied down before, got tired of it halfway thru and untied the stem from the pot and it grew in a spiral.


Start with this thread...

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html

Read only Al's posts, as he quotes every question...

Just read it... you will learn TONS.... book mark where you stopped and just resume the next day...

Think of it as "education".. do it even if you get bored...

You will be a better grower for it... no doubt...

I followed Al's recipe to the "t" and I have had nothing but success...

SOG Loliipops growing is having lots of little plants.. all bud... no fluff ... 100% top colas... crammed together as tight as you can without making them sick...

like this...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> would it be ok to cut off a couple of the bigger fan leaves at the top that have all the brown spots from the mites, I just checked and most are dead but i do see some eggs



No idea on the mites bro...

You may or may not want to remove them based on the pest problem...

But I am not the person to answer you .. sorry... 

If I answered you, it would be a guess...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> (i sneaked in with a green light bulb and plucked a leaf so i wouldnt wake her up) LOL


You trust that? 

a green light not to affect them?

I've never used one.. but to me.. dark is dark... and light in the dark is taboo... 

green or not... NO LIGHT is allowed in my op at night...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

thx.. lol.. this board is my life when im bored.. i used to read, i just recently starting actively posting. i figure i read enough to get goin.. riu is like a encyclopedia just gotta know where to look.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh Oh!...
> 
> Did I do something wrong???...


HA HA...LOL



GypsyBush said:


> I am glad you posted it here...


Well good and thanks for the answers. I just don't want stretchy ass leggy bitches this time around. 

So when do you plan to switch to 12/12 exactly? Have you decided?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx.. lol.. this board is my life when im bored.. i used to read, i just recently starting actively posting. i figure i read enough to get goin.. riu is like a encyclopedia just gotta know where to look.


For sure... you are totally right..

Bro.. I'm serious though... dedicate a little time each day to read Al B. Fuct...

I'm not sure if you caught this or not... but I think it's worth the re-post anyways...






> Originally Posted by *Al B. Fuct*
> _
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> HA HA...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Well good and thanks for the answers. I just don't want stretchy ass leggy bitches this time around.


If you get your plants to be stretchy ass leggy bitches under 1k.. there is something wrong going on...



> So when do you plan to switch to 12/12 exactly? Have you decided?


I am just an operator on this one...

MBlaze is calling the shots...

I asked him to help me get a pound per plant/light...

So I will wait until HE thinks I can do that...

But yeah.. I am fucking itching....

I may be switching them to 18/6 now that I have 2400w in that room...

Jeez... 2400w making leaves that I cut off half anyways...

Oh the things we do to calm our paranoia/stay out of jail...

I bet my light bill will pretty much double now...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You trust that?
> 
> a green light not to affect them?
> 
> ...


I dont do it often, only to check the pumps and the lights just went off an hour ago but if you guys think that green lights are B.S than im going with that


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 19, 2009)

What were you doing? 24/7?

I am vegging at 18/6 with excellent results. My plants grow far faster at night than during the day. They will push out a whole new node overnight sometimes.

Just be safe. If you are REALLY worried, mask your IP. Bite your nails as a last resort.

Run for Governor. The position opened up I hear


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

Gypsy, i love learning new stuff, and applying it. i could read it all in 2-3 days and pass a test. once again .. thx


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> I dont do it often, only to check the pumps and the lights just went off an hour ago but if you guys think that green lights are B.S than im going with that


I didn't say it was BS...

I just said that I don't allow any light in my op at night...

I guess I have never had to see anything in there at night... it's dark..:lo:

What pumps do you check at night?

your Airstone in the DWC? Sorry if I am getting grows mixed up here...

what temperature is your res?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> What were you doing? 24/7?


yup...



> I am vegging at 18/6 with excellent results. My plants grow far faster at night than during the day. They will push out a whole new node overnight sometimes.


I have always vegged with the t5... so I have found that to get the clones I needed for the SOG ... I had to have the light on 24/7..

But I have never vegged with HID so... learning curve...

glad it was a short one there.... expen$ive lesson to ignore...



> Just be safe. If you are REALLY worried, mask your IP. Bite your nails as a last resort.
> 
> Run for Governor. The position opened up I hear


me .. politrics??

Naw...

They can have it...

none of it concerns me...

my worries are much simpler than that....



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Gypsy, i love learning new stuff, and applying it. i could read it all in 2-3 days and pass a test. once again .. thx


Well... I wound't go around telling Fuctheads that you are willing to pass a test on it... you may get one...

There are a few of us here that have followed that thread as a religion...

I have read and re-read ALL OF HIS THREADS back and forth about 10 times now...

And I still learn something new every fucking time..

But if you really want to pass THE fucthead test...

Show us a SOG...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

im in soil. i hate hydro for now . and im only 400 watts but ill be getting another 400 watt light in 2 weeks or so.

but i would definately try it.. i want to be perpetual so bad.. but every example i see has several rooms and large lights.. knocks my hopes down.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

You can do a Single Cola SOG with soil... it's just slower.. and dirtier..

what kind of space do you have?

why not a 600? more, better nugs...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> yup...
> 
> I have always vegged with the t5... so I have found that to get the clones I needed for the SOG ... I had to have the light on 24/7..
> 
> ...


I have done them all with HID and CFL's. 24/0, 20/4, 18/6.....For CFL'S I had the best results with 20/4. But with HID, 18/6 is the way to go, IMO. My electric bill is under $150 per month for a three bedroom with 5 tv's AND a 13k BtU a/c running 24/7.

If you don't like it...change the timer. I bet those big bushes will love it though. They are able to store up some much fuckin water and nutrients in all those roots, stems, leaves, and branches, can you imagine it? Give it a shot...What does MBlaze use as a vegging photoperiod?



GypsyBush said:


> me .. politrics??
> 
> Naw...
> 
> ...


Oh I know, but I like to give YOU shit back every now and again too. Its only proper.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You can do a Single Cola SOG with soil... it's just slower.. and dirtier..
> 
> what kind of space do you have?
> 
> why not a 600? more, better nugs...


3x8x 7 feet with light clearance .. im gonna take some branches off of a few when i clone.. and then try and run it sog.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

i can never get the times dialed in for ..
a. when to take clones
b. when to throw them in flower
c. when to clone again.
my strains are all 8-9 weekers


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

You can do a Single Cola SOG with just about any method of growing...

Here's something that might look a bit more familiar to a dirtbag...

It's not soil... but you do have to hand water...





Xare said:


> After reading all of Al B. Fuct's threads and the Hempy Collective, my first SOG has become a hybrid from this information.
> 
> A 25 plant two liter Hempy SOG !
> 
> ...






Xare said:


> Hempy SOG flowering day 28
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Xare said:


> Ive seen visible trichome growth over the last 5 days or so.
> 
> Last night I sprayed my buds with Greencure as a mold prevention. I noticed that they were feeling a bit top heavy


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i can never get the times dialed in for ..
> a. when to take clones
> b. when to throw them in flower
> c. when to clone again.
> my strains are all 8-9 weekers


You are not passing the test very good yet..

everything is done on a 2 week cycle... or with some basic math.. 3 week cycle... 5 week cycle...

My op has been on a DAILY CYCLE... really 3 plants chopped everyday...

...

ANYWAYS...

Just do everything every 2 weeks... 







TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 3x8x 7 feet with light clearance .. im gonna take some branches off of a few when i clone.. and then try and run it sog.


Yup.. I'd get a 600... 

Do you/will you aircool your ights?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

yes .. air cooled .

but see.. he has a light over every 2 week period.. thats where i get confused mostly.. i did the math to time for cloning rooting vegging tranfer to flower


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 19, 2009)

I find with HIDs that 18/6 works well and I tend to bump them up to 20/4 for the last couple weeks of veg. 24 hours light just seems un natural to me.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes .. air cooled .
> 
> but see.. he has a light over every 2 week period.. thats where i get confused mostly.. i did the math to time for cloning rooting vegging tranfer to flower


Al? no he doesn't... I do... 

or did you mean that hempy grow I just posted? that is not on a rotation... but is still SOG... kust not perpetual...

regardless... 

It takes 2 weeks to get good roots on a clone... on average..

it also takes 2 weeks for the moms to be ready to give more clones...

just harvest 1/4 of the number of plants.. every 2 weeks...

Fill the spots with the rooted clones..

take some more cuttings...

every 2 weeks you do everything..

but this is how Al does it...

 ​


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I find with HIDs that 18/6 works well and I tend to bump them up to 20/4 for the last couple weeks of veg. 24 hours light just seems un natural to me.


I see you haven't spent many summers in the Arctic......

Sorry ... I just couldn't help it... you are right... it's not natural...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

seems so simple now. ill give it a go


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> seems so simple now. ill give it a go


all of it... including everything I know...

is in here.... https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2009)

already on it


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I find with HIDs that 18/6 works well and I tend to bump them up to 20/4 for the last couple weeks of veg. 24 hours light just seems un natural to me.


So let me get this straight...

You actually increase the light pre-flower?

Humm...

I have always been under the impression that the more darkness, the more the "flowering hormone" builds up...

There fore 18/6 would make for a quicker transition to flower... when compared to 20/4 or 24/0...

So if that's true.. you are actually extending vegetative growth further into the 12/12 cycle...

Making for a slightly longer transition (and thus a longer total flowering period)... but with an extra umph to that final stretch...

WTF am I talking about...???? 

Sometimes... I just don't know about this gypsy guy...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> There fore 18/6 would make for a quicker transition to flower... when compared to 20/4 or 24/0...
> 
> So if that's true.. you are actually extending vegetative growth further into the 12/12 cycle...
> 
> ...


I see some holes in this argument.

Flowering hormones, as for everything I have read, are hyper sensitive to light to the degree that they cannot sufficently build up until there 12 hours of light or less.

I would sumise that the flowering hormone would be as depleted from light exposure within 20 hours as with 18, due to its aforementioned hyper sensitivity to light.

I could be wrong, and I am certainly not trying to pick a fight but...This is what makes sense to me based on all I have read on the topic.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I see some holes in this argument.
> 
> Flowering hormones, as for everything I have read, are hyper sensitive to light to the degree that they cannot sufficently build up until there is less than 12 hours of light.
> 
> ...


Well you have a good point...

But the way I understand it...

The "flowering hormone", which isn't a hormone at all...

Accumulates during dark and dissipates during light...

12/12 allows for more to be created than is being destroyed... so the plants flowers...

at 10/14 the "hormone" would build up more agressively, as less of it is being dissipated... but we don't use this cause we want to give the plants as much light as we can... and still flower...

now, if we go the other way...

say... 14 light 10 dark...

the hormone will still build up, but will be kept from reaching "critical levels" by the light... 

So at 16/8 we would still see the hormone present, but in less force than 14/10...

as would 18/6 be in comparison with 16/8...

I am sure you are correct in assuming that there is a point at which the "hormone" is non present...

But I actually believe that anytime a plant shows sex (pre-flowers) it has SOME quantity of the "hormone" present... even at 24/0.... even if in minute amounts...

So I do believe that 18/6 will have a higher (although still very low) build up of the "flowering hormone" than say 20/4... which will still have some, just less...

So when we switch a plant that has been in 24/0.. it needs to build up a full supply...

and I am posing that a plant in 18/6 will only need to build part of that supply.. maybe even close to half ... as I believe it contains within, some of it already...

...

hit me back...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2009)

i started off 24-0, went to 18-6 , then 12-12.. ive been considering goin on natural daylight times. but that would just slow me down.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Well you have a good point...
> 
> But the way I understand it...
> 
> ...


I think you have some valid arguments here...

I would argue, however, that the flowering hormone present is just as ineffective at 18 hours of light as at 20. I don't believe that the plant has stored up enough of this hormone to battle the effect light has upon on, and until you actually make the switch (or at least get closer to 13 hours, perhaps 14), the hormone is totally ineffective past that time.

If this was not the case, wouldn't people who keep their mothers for YEARS at 18/6 eventually have them flower? If the hormone was present in an effective way that would somehow account for a shorter (or unlengthend) flowering time, doesn't it stand to reason that it would build and build and build until there was finally enough to flower? If not, then how could any effective "hormone" remain after 18 hours? Or wouldn't these flower times me abnormally short, because the hormone had built up over a long period of time and somehow made the plant extra ready to flower?

I just think we disagree on the fundamental point: is there any "flowering hormone" that exists at 18/6 that wouldn't at 20/4. I just can't see how. But I wouldn't mind being proven wrong. Its very interesting just to think about!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I think you have some valid arguments here...


Thanks!



> I would argue, however, that the flowering hormone present is just as ineffective at 18 hours of light as at 20.


Agreed...

But my point is that they are present at different levels...




> I don't believe that the plant has stored up enough of this hormone to battle the effect light has upon on,


Agreed... but when you do switch.. the plant that has a higher level of it will reach "critical level" sooner...




> and until you actually make the switch (or at least get closer to 13 hours, perhaps 14), the hormone is totally ineffective past that time.


How can I put it...

Everything being a constant...

think of a water tank (the plant) and the water (the "hormone) and the Sun's evaporative powers (the light) and the rain (the darkness)


At 24/0 there is no rain... the tank is empty...

at 18/6 there is some rain, enough to fill the tank half way up.. but the sun evaporates enough that it never gets a chance to build beyond that... sorta like a balance... it rains enough to keep water in the barrel... but sunny enough to make sure it doesn;t over fill..

At 12/12 the barrel will eventually overflow and flower...

So you are right in saying that the hormone is just as innefective at 18/6 or whatever... 

We are waiting for the tank to overflow... and any water in there is useless until it flows out...

BUT... a tanks that is kept at half full will fill quicker tha an empty tank...

Did I make any sense?



> If this was not the case, wouldn't people who keep their mothers for YEARS at 18/6 eventually have them flower?


No because even after years and years and years, the light will still dissipate some of it , just like it did on the first day...

If the sun/rain balance is kept, the barrel will never overflow...




> If the hormone was present in an effective way that would somehow account for a shorter (or unlengthend) flowering time, doesn't it stand to reason that it would build and build and build until there was finally enough to flower?


Remember.. it just doesn't build and build and build...

it builds and dissipates and builds and dissipates.. on a daily cycle......



> If not, then how could any effective "hormone" remain after 18 hours?


Not sure how you mean "effective"...

But the water that we can't access in the barrel is still wet... just because it is not overflowing (flowering) it doesn't mean that the water is ineffective... just that we do not have enough...



> Or wouldn't these flower times me abnormally short, because the hormone had built up over a long period of time and somehow made the plant extra ready to flower?


The tank size doesn't change...

You still need "X "amount of water in the tank for it to overflow...

Having a partial tank vs an empty tank would only reduce the transition/final stretch.. (time it takes to overflow the barrel once it starts to rain more and sun less...12/12)



> I just think we disagree on the fundamental point: is there any "flowering hormone" that exists at 18/6 that wouldn't at 20/4. I just can't see how.


So you believe it works like a switch?

all or nothing?

one particle of it means the same thing as 1 million articles of it?

different levels do not make a difference?




> But I wouldn't mind being proven wrong. Its very interesting just to think about!


I don't think anyone can PROVE it... even science does not understand how this so called "flowering hormone" works....

What I am saying is based on my own OPINION, based on research and personal experience, not only with growing but life in general.. to include water tanks over flowing and the sun evaporating rain water...

I just can't believe that such a smooth transition occurs on a switch...

It takes time for those levels to build up...

but a couple of weeks worth of rain should be enough to get that barrel overflowing...

This is awesome Jesse...

Usually when I discuss things like this.. I just get told I'm an asshole... and people go away mad...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> think of a water tank (the plant) and the water (the "hormone) and the Sun's evaporative powers (the light) and the rain (the darkness)


Ok!  I like analogies.



GypsyBush said:


> At 24/0 there is no rain... the tank is empty...
> 
> at 18/6 there is some rain, enough to fill the tank half way up.. but the sun evaporates enough that it never gets a chance to build beyond that... sorta like a balance... it rains enough to keep water in the barrel... but sunny enough to make sure it doesn;t over fill..
> 
> At 12/12 the barrel will eventually overflow and flower...


I see it differently. At 24/0, 18/6, whatever, the barrel has, let's say, 5 gallons of rain. When the lights go out, that barrel goes, "Oh boy, some rain! I am gonna start tipping over!"

If, prior to 12 hours (typically for us indoor guys) the lights come back on, the barrel says, "Well, we have our rain water, but the lights are back on now, so no tipping!

However, if, AFTER 12 hours or more have passed and still no light, the barrel says, "Hey, let's tip this sombitch over!"

Its not the amount exactly that changes in my mind, its the barrel's RESPONSE to the length of time in which it sits in the dark with this water in it that depends upon how it is effected.

My argument is that the barrel is still chilling waiting for the lights to come back on, whether its 6 or 4 hours of darkness. 


GypsyBush said:


> So you are right in saying that the hormone is just as innefective at 18/6 or whatever...
> 
> We are waiting for the tank to overflow... and any water in there is useless until it flows out...


I don't think we are waiting for the tank to fill up and tip over as much as we are waiting for it to decide that its tired of being wet and dumps that shit out 



GypsyBush said:


> BUT... a tanks that is kept at half full will fill quicker tha an empty tank...
> 
> Did I make any sense?


Yeah for sure. I just don't think it fills and drains. I think that hormone production rapidly starts to accelerate and shift a plant into reproductive overdrive, but I think that is signaled by the cessation of light for a 12 hour period or more. Did I make any sense? 



GypsyBush said:


> So you believe it works like a switch?
> 
> all or nothing?
> 
> ...


Well, kinda. I think the tank, or barrel as I misrepresented it earlier in my failed attempt at a recreation of your analogy...

It might, at around 8, 10 hours of darkness start to say, "You know what, I think we are stayin in the dark for 12 hours a day here real soon." And the hormone might start to effect it differently, I.e. preflowers, maybe even full blown flowering depending upon the strain.

I think it is more about the EFFECT that the mostly stable level (pre 12/12) of flowering "hormone" has on the plant, as opposed to a collection or gathering. I believe the hormone triggers the plant in the form of a reaction to the new effect of this hormone.




GypsyBush said:


> I don't think anyone can PROVE it... even science does not understand how this so called "flowering hormone" works....


I agree. The only real way to have some efficacy to either theory would be a test. Like a cycle where you ran 18/6 till the last two weeks then switched to 20/4 then to 12/12. And then the next cycle, no switch. Measure the time it took to get preflowers, budsites beginning to develop, calyx formation, etc, etc. Then compare. We would have to have more than one person do the test as well, to make sure it wasn't just an abberation or strain specific trait.

Then, there's factoring in you have indica AND sativa growing in the same damn basket. 

Seed vs. Clone
Equatorial vs high/mid range latitudes
Dirt
Hydro

Who knows, one could show sex quicker one way and slower another...It could be totally variable, or absolutely one way or the other, or some mix of our theories....or we both could be wrong and there is some sort of anti-matter at work 



GypsyBush said:


> This is awesome Jesse...
> 
> Usually when I discuss things like this.. I just get told I'm an asshole... and people go away mad...


I agree. I mean I have an ego too. But some people are just so married to their opinions that they are actually making themselves less intelligent. When you close your mind, you can't learn. 

Everyone takes it personal...A reflection of what's inside if you ask me...Call out someone secure in their belief that a train isn't coming, but not insecure enough to get hit by the son'bitch because they couldn't handle being wrong....you get a productive conversation. On the opposite side of the spectrum, you get a mess...

But I know you Gypsy. At best, you are being a teacher, helper, friend, guide, resource, and many other titles. At worst, you are all the same. Its just how people want to take it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

I am confused...

what does "tipping the barrel" relate to in the analogy?

Why would the barrel "start tipping over" at any stage, much less if it's half full?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

I mean.. if you "think of a water tank (the plant) and the water (the "hormone) and the Sun's evaporative powers (the light) and the rain (the darkness)"

Who tips over the barrel? and why?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well let me step away from the analogy, for clarity.

When the flowering hormone has been allowed 12 or more hours of darkness, it becomes "effective" in the sense that it triggers the transition into flower. I do not think the flowering hormone starts to "build" exactly. I think the amount that is there one minute into lights off is relatively close to the amount that is there in the middle of lights on.

It just doesn't DO anything until its been sitting in the dark long enough.

Its not that it needs to gather or collect for it to transition, its that it needs to be DARK.

What causes the plant to burst into flower and begin pumping out hormones to its branches, leaves and other parts is the fact that the hormone sat in the dark long enough, not "built up."

After 18 hours of light, that hormone is ineffective. Its still there in relatively the same amount. Its just powerless.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Ok!  I like analogies.


Some people can't follow..



> I see it differently. At 24/0, 18/6, whatever, the barrel has, let's say, 5 gallons of rain. When the lights go out, that barrel goes, "Oh boy, some rain! I am gonna start tipping over!"


Why would the barrel think? it's barrel?

and why would it it tip over? didn't you place it on a flat surface?



> If, prior to 12 hours (typically for us indoor guys) the lights come back on, the barrel says, "Well, we have our rain water, but the lights are back on now, so no tipping!


Who's knocking your plant (the barrel) over???

Better catch them...



> However, if, AFTER 12 hours or more have passed and still no light, the barrel says, "Hey, let's tip this sombitch over!"


Again.. I do not follow how or why the barrel would tip... is thre a prankster teenagercoimng in and spilling your water or what???



> Its not the amount exactly that changes in my mind, its the barrel's RESPONSE to the length of time in which it sits in the dark with this water in it that depends upon how it is effected.


Well... I can't agree with that.. if the levels didn;t need to build, the plants would just go straight to flower, no lingering veg traits after the first night of 12/12.. or even the 3rd...



> My argument is that the barrel is still chilling waiting for the lights to come back on, whether its 6 or 4 hours of darkness.


The barrel/plant will only overflow/flower, when there is sufficient quantity of water/hormone within...

I can not believe that the chemical reactions within the plant are so black and white... nothing else is.. everything about the transition is gradual... it does not look to me like someone flipped a switch and BAM they are flowering...

It looks to me like a build up to flowering... maybe that's just my plants...




> I don't think we are waiting for the tank to fill up and tip over as much as we are waiting for it to decide that its tired of being wet and dumps that shit out


I can't see how the barrel/plant would be tired of containing water/hromone... and how or why it would tip over...



> Yeah for sure. I just don't think it fills and drains. I think that hormone production rapidly starts to accelerate and shift a plant into reproductive overdrive, but I think that is signaled by the cessation of light for a 12 hour period or more. Did I make any sense?


Not really.. I mean I understand your last sentence here, but I don;t know who or what "tipping the barrel" is in my analogy...



> Well, kinda. I think the tank, or barrel as I misrepresented it earlier in my failed attempt at a recreation of your analogy...


Didn't follow tis at all...



> It might, at around 8, 10 hours of darkness start to say, "You know what, I think we are stayin in the dark for 12 hours a day here real soon." And the hormone might start to effect it differently, I.e. preflowers, maybe even full blown flowering depending upon the strain.


How? I don't get where you are coming from ? how did you reach this conclusion?



> I think it is more about the EFFECT that the mostly stable level (pre 12/12) of flowering "hormone" has on the plant, as opposed to a collection or gathering. I believe the hormone triggers the plant in the form of a reaction to the new effect of this hormone.


So you think there are no reproductive hormones in the plant at all until flowering starts? 

And the day you switch to 12/12 it appears?






> I agree. The only real way to have some efficacy to either theory would be a test. Like a cycle where you ran 18/6 till the last two weeks then switched to 20/4 then to 12/12. And then the next cycle, no switch. Measure the time it took to get preflowers, budsites beginning to develop, calyx formation, etc, etc. Then compare. We would have to have more than one person do the test as well, to make sure it wasn't just an abberation or strain specific trait.


To do a real test .. each person would have to multiple grows with side by side comparisons...



> Then, there's factoring in you have indica AND sativa growing in the same damn basket.
> 
> Seed vs. Clone
> Equatorial vs high/mid range latitudes
> ...


I am sure each of those things affect how the plant reacts to it..

But what we are talking about here is plant physiology... 

How this hormone works is not dependant on those factors... 

It all depends on how the plant's DNA says it deals with it...




> Who knows, one could show sex quicker one way and slower another...It could be totally variable, or absolutely one way or the other, or some mix of our theories....or we both could be wrong and there is some sort of anti-matter at work


Sure... but whatever it is, it applies the same to different strains... 




> I agree. I mean I have an ego too. But some people are just so married to their opinions that they are actually making themselves less intelligent. When you close your mind, you can't learn.


I agree with you Jesse...

and I gave you my opinions and the WHYs behind my opinions...

But I feel like you just told me what you think without any refence to where or how you came to believe that...



> Everyone takes it personal...A reflection of what's inside if you ask me...Call out someone secure in their belief that a train isn't coming, but not insecure enough to get hit by the son'bitch because they couldn't handle being wrong....you get a productive conversation. On the opposite side of the spectrum, you get a mess...


Very true...

I am only interested in the infomation..



> But I know you Gypsy. At best, you are being a teacher, helper, friend, guide, resource, and many other titles. At worst, you are all the same. Its just how people want to take it.


Ahh.. I'm just an opinionated cynic asshole that won't shut up...

But thanks for the kind words...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't link you cause its from an old high school textbook:

"Plant tissues produce ethylene at low levels throughout life. During ripening of flowers or fruits, ethylene production increases based upon photoperiodical timelines, causing an autocatalytic response: higher levels of ethylene cause higher evels of ethylene production"

My point being, yes, the hormones may still be there and maybe even in a slightly larger amount in 18/6 than in 20/4. IMO, slightly is the keyword.

The whole question is would it caused a more lengthy flowering period. I can't say I think it would at all! The plant is not going to kick into overdrive until its photoperiod tells it to, and the small amount of "flowering hormone" it carries is a drop in the bucket compared to the explosion created from the 12/12 switch.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Well let me step away from the analogy, for clarity.
> 
> When the flowering hormone has been allowed 12 or more hours of darkness, it becomes "effective" in the sense that it triggers the transition into flower. I do not think the flowering hormone starts to "build" exactly. I think the amount that is there one minute into lights off is relatively close to the amount that is there in the middle of lights on.
> 
> ...



The "hormone" is manufactured by the plant during hours of dark...

and it dissipates during the hours of light...

There is where we diverge...

You think the hormone is "activated" by dark... I think it is created by dark...

and youthink it becomes "ineffective" in light... I think it decays...

Yup... that is the difference in our beliefs...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> The whole question is would it caused a more lengthy flowering period.


I never said that...

I said more lengthy TRANSITION... not flowering time...

BIG DIFFERENCE...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I can't link you cause its from an old high school textbook:
> 
> "Plant tissues produce ethylene at low levels throughout life. During ripening of flowers or fruits, ethylene production increases based upon photoperiodical timelines, causing an autocatalytic response: higher levels of ethylene cause higher evels of ethylene production"
> 
> My point being, yes, the hormones may still be there and maybe even in a slightly larger amount in 18/6 than in 20/4. IMO, slightly is the keyword.



This supports my theory of build up and decay... just read it... it even talks about HOW it builds up...with "an autocatalytic response"...

And if you read what I said... you will notice that I mentioned just that...

Slight levels... but 18/6 showing a bit more than 20/4...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

I am not really sure what you mean in response to my long ass post...

Tipping the barrel=the switch from veg to flower....

I am not sure why you think I am under the impression that NO reproductive material exists, just that it doesn't DO anything. If you want some WHYS, read my last post.

I am not saying it isn't gradual. But let me ask you this:

From the MOMENT a child is conceived, their is an instantaneous spark that sets in motion a sequence of events. Sure, the mother isn't bulging the next morning....

In fact, you can't tell she is pregnant at all. It seems very grey indeed. 

But it is black and white, even if it takes time for their to be evidence. Even if there is a transition.

I may not quite be on your level knowledge wise, certainly not experience wise, but I feel like I have explained the why's....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

i'm gonna let you catch up before responding...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> This supports my theory of build up and decay... just read it... it even talks about HOW it builds up...with "an autocatalytic response"...
> 
> And if you read what I said... you will notice that I mentioned just that...
> 
> Slight levels... but 18/6 showing a bit more than 20/4...


LOL!

Are we reading the same thing??? It talks about how it bulds up based up PHOTOPERIODICAL timelines, IE, switching to 12/12!!

The autocatalytic response doesn't BEGIN until this change. It doesn't BUILD until AFTER.

It clearly states that they produce LOW levels throughout their life but not until flowering and ripening....does it matter. It doesn't say that these levels slowly build. Catalytic has an exponential inclination in this since. I.e. a trigger, eruption, explosion...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I never said that...
> 
> I said more lengthy TRANSITION... not flowering time...
> 
> BIG DIFFERENCE...


My mistake you are correct.

And that would really be worse, a lengthier transition. If the bud was ready in the same amount of time but not quite as much of that time was actually bulking up....well less yield, duh...am I extrapolating correctly?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Are we reading the same thing??? It talks about how it bulds up based up PHOTOPERIODICAL timelines, IE, switching to 12/12!!
> 
> ...


Do they do not matter because they haven't been activated or because they haven't reached sufficient levels.?

If a plant is in full veg in 24/0... and has "X" amount of "hormone" (we already established that we agree on this, right??)...

I believe that of you switch the light to 18/6... you will see an increase in amount X of hormones...

And proportionately, if you go to 12/12 you will see an even higher build up ...

And so on until the plants just does not have enough light to function properly...

IT"S ALL tied to the photoperiod.. I never said it wasn't

It almost feels like you are jumping into the middle of the conversation...

I never said these things..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> My mistake you are correct.
> 
> And that would really be worse, a lengthier transition. If the bud was ready in the same amount of time but not quite as much of that time was actually bulking up....well less yield, duh...am I extrapolating correctly?


In the same amount of days from 12/12 yes... but do you really go by number of days to judge harvest?

I chop when they are done... not before... unless I mean to...

....


The whole thought that started this convo was MBlaze switching from 18/6 to 20/4 before going to 12/12...

If my theories were to be correct, this would work to his/mine advantage...

WE WANT STRETCH.. I think... he has not come out and said that just like that...

But what WE (you and I) consider budsites... to him they are BRANCH sites... 

and he wants them to stretch and become great tall branches full of smaller but hopefully still big branches...

So by creating a longer transition... he in fact prolongs that final stretch... giving every branch a chance at one more reach for the light...

one more chance for the fimming to produce excellent results...

Even if all this were true... we are talking about super fine tuning here... and apperantly something he reached without all of this talk of why and how!!


But that was what I was trying to get at...

not longer flowering.. or early sexing... just stretch...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

Am I crazy Jesse...?

That is really how I understand things... barrel and all...

I'd love to be shown otherwise... but I haven't...

Not that it really matters...  

ALL of our plants will grow in 18/6 and flower in 12/12, right...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> IT"S ALL tied to the photoperiod.. I never said it wasn't
> 
> It almost feels like you are jumping into the middle of the conversation...
> 
> I never said these things..


What you said was that it supports your line of thinking. I am just in disagreement and believe it supports mine...

You said it supported your theory of build up and decay...

I state it supports my theory of relatively low levels of hormone that suddenly spike and continue to do so throughout flower up to harvest. I believe you are assuming that a plant would have higher levels of hormone from 6 hours of darkness as opposed to 4, and thus the process will be quicker. I am just not sure what this is based on.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

I am no expert.

Its fun to debate with you though.

All I can go off of it what I have learned, right or wrong...

You have taught me a lot though, and I wasn't looking at it in the context of branching either so that brings things into perspective.

MBlaze has come as close as I can tell to perfecting what he does so I can argue if it works like that and that's why then hey, maybe I am wrong...

All I know is...when I feed my plants Open Sesame a week prior to 12/12, give them 24 hours of darkness....I have balls or pistils within 5 days max...that's a pretty big explosion IMO.

But you know what...it was fun anyway ya look at it


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Am I crazy Jesse...?
> 
> That is really how I understand things... barrel and all...
> 
> ...


Haha no hard feelings here. I am still learning.

Lol yeah mine will go 18/6 to 12/12.

You ever seen Dillweed's thread? He has 2k of HPS jammed in a 77"x77"x77" tent and almost got 2 lbs from 15 plants last time. Not that is record breaking shit I dunno, just some background. He swears by 10/14 for the last 2-3 weeks of flower.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> What you said was that it supports your line of thinking. I am just in disagreement and believe it supports mine...


maybe it supports both...

But you said it yourself... it talks about build up...



> Originally Posted by *bigjesse1922*
> 
> 
> Are we reading the same thing???* It talks about how it bulds up* based up PHOTOPERIODICAL timelines, IE, switching to 12/12!!





> You said it supported your theory of build up and decay...


Exactly.. I believe that the reason it doens't flower even though the hormone is present..


is that the light cause decay of the hormone levels, thus preventing them from flowering...

but as soon as the rate of decay is lesser than the build up... Ie 12/12.. it will start accumulating (the transition period)... and when the barrel finally overflows... the plant is in full flower and will remain that way as long as the build up is greater than the rate of decay...

If we have a plant in full flower 12/12.. and we set her in 24/0.. the level will slowly decay until the plant is not longer in flower but back in full veg... a long transition mind you...

I actually have a plant right now...

Remember that freak I trimmed way too much...

I have finished her last month of flower in the veg room... she is just now starting to stop making bud and hasn;t even started to veg yet... a full month 24/0...

I believe it is a transition.. and that that transition can be manipulated to a degree with you beg schedule...

And I will use my theoretical reason for what I think MBlaze does...

I am not even sure he actually like stretch...

I state it supports my theory of relatively low levels of hormone that suddenly spike and continue to do so throughout flower up to harvest. I believe you are assuming that a plant would have higher levels of hormone from 6 hours of darkness as opposed to 4, and thus the process will be quicker. I am just not sure what this is based on.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

I will stop responding and let you catch up

I'm such an ass huh? We would probably hate each other in person, or get a long splindly. Feast or famine. Boon or bust.

Curse or Courtesy. LOL man am I high. Ihave been takin bong hits this whole "debate" GB.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Haha no hard feelings here. I am still learning.
> 
> Lol yeah mine will go 18/6 to 12/12.
> 
> You ever seen Dillweed's thread? He has 2k of HPS jammed in a 77"x77"x77" tent and almost got 2 lbs from 15 plants last time. Not that is record breaking shit I dunno, just some background. He swears by 10/14 for the last 2-3 weeks of flower.


I have not seen it.. but uh Jesse...

With 2k Al gets 2pounds a month... 

and blaze and I do about the same with 2400w...

BUt I will say this...

Why would he swear by the 10/14?

Maybe they flower " a little harder"..in the end there... less light more hormones...??

Maybe?

So why not do that the whole grow???

cause the loss of light also brings loss of production...

This is when those discussions of plane "ITO" start...

What if we gave (oh what is it? ) 17.3 hours of daylight followed by 12 of dark.. and go on util in 7 days you gave the plants 40% more light... and maitained flowering with the 12 hours of dark...

and so on..

Have you read about that?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

Shit is fun... I've smoked an eith sitting here with you..


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> but as soon as the rate of decay is lesser than the build up... Ie 12/12.. it will start accumulating (the transition period)... and when the barrel finally overflows... the plant is in full flower and will remain that way as long as the build up is greater than the rate of decay...


Ok I lied.

I have to say this is logical.

But so to me is what I think. Where does this idea of decay come from? I have always read and heard it talked of as an ineffectiveness. Just curious. I have never come across it before.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I have not seen it.. but uh Jesse...
> 
> With 2k Al gets 2pounds a month...
> 
> ...


Yeah I have. A while ago though, back before I even ran into you. At the time it seemed way too damn complicated for me lol.

I also thought well hey, if this is really badass, why don't I hear about everyone else doin it??

Yeah and Dill's grow...he grows in soil and no perpetual or training or anything. Just a 3 part nutes system. He is just a cool guy too. 

And he doesn't care about production. He thinks it convinces the plants they are about to start dying and they need to protect themselves with resin.

An 8th! Shit you could smoke me under the table! I have put away a gram, maybe!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

Although it's not really a hormone the scientific adopted it as a nickname because of it's similarities in behavior...

NO ONE really understands the FLORIGEN...

but this might help shed some light...

My understanding of it comes from talking to farmers and floriculturists...

here is what WKI had to say about FLORIGEN...


WIKIPEDIA.COM said:


> *Florigen*
> 
> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> ...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

I read it...

But there is a lot of jargon there for near 3 am lol

Oh boy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

It talks about how most plants recognize 12/12 by the amount of darkness... and it's own biological clock...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It talks about how most plants recognize 12/12 by the amount of darkness... and it's own biological clock...


Yeah it makes sense. It didn't use or imply decay, it said that the hormone became unstable. Which could be interpreted as ineffective  

I am really excited about this new grow Gypsy. How are your grafting experiments going btw?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> MBlaze has come as close as I can tell to perfecting what he does so I can argue if it works like that and that's why then hey, maybe I am wrong...


Just to be clear...

I said everything here tonight..

NONE of it was said by or agreed with by Blaze...

I was just using his example because it is what started the whole thought process...

Chances are he would think I am crazy for thinking the way I do... 

He just does it, and it works..




bigjesse1922 said:


> I will stop responding and let you catch up
> 
> I'm such an ass huh? We would probably hate each other in person, or get a long splindly. Feast or famine. Boon or bust.
> 
> Curse or Courtesy. LOL man am I high. Ihave been takin bong hits this whole "debate" GB.


No hate man...

I get along with everyone.. eve with people that don;t get along with me...



bigjesse1922 said:


> Yeah I have. A while ago though, back before I even ran into you. At the time it seemed way too damn complicated for me lol.
> 
> I also thought well hey, if this is really badass, why don't I hear about everyone else doin it??


Yup.. it would be standard...




> Yeah and Dill's grow...he grows in soil and no perpetual or training or anything. Just a 3 part nutes system. He is just a cool guy too.
> 
> And he doesn't care about production. He thinks it convinces the plants they are about to start dying and they need to protect themselves with resin.


Anyone that is not worried about production must be rich...

wheter 40 watts or 40k watts.. being efficient means less waste...





> An 8th! Shit you could smoke me under the table! I have put away a gram, maybe!


Yeah.. I prolly could..

Lots of kief with it too...



bigjesse1922 said:


> Yeah it makes sense. It didn't use or imply decay, it said that the hormone became unstable. Which could be interpreted as ineffective
> 
> I am really excited about this new grow Gypsy. How are your grafting experiments going btw?


Fuck grafting...

I just need to grow 2 plants together..

No risk...

I am not delicate enough... I break shit...

So yeah, I will be planning things a little better from here on.. and hopefully keep churning out some Satindica trees...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> It didn't use or imply decay, it said that the hormone became unstable. Which could be interpreted as ineffective


As I said.. my opinion was formed not from a wikipedia article alone, but from talking to farmers and flower enthusiasts/professionals...

It was referenced as decay tome in the past, and I guess I just stuck with it,,,


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hell ya man!

Well I get along with you, lol.

Anyway bro, +rep to you for a spirited debate!

You would smoke me under the table. You have been smoking better weed with kief lol.

Man my sunburn is killin me. I gotta get to sleep. Sorry to take off man! Good night and I am really truely glad to see you could do all that fuckin work today and stay up debating my over opinionated self! I hope it means you are getting better more and more!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

on a lighter note...

good night Jesse...




[youtube]3zDFikGGRqY[/youtube]

​


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

Well... that was soothing...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

[youtube]6HpY31CGgqY[/youtube]


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> on a lighter note...
> 
> good night Jesse...
> 
> ...


Lol I am gonna watch this and pass out!

I checked back 1 last time...RIU addict I am!

Ok night for real this time!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 20, 2009)

Hows everything Gypsy?Man your thread grows like 5 pages= a day..I got the smaller buds curing and the larger ones still drying..The plant could have made a whole lot more but had to chop you know.Looks like i might get close to a qp.
Gettin shit goin in the room..sprayed the shit out it with Lysol and got it swept out real good and cleaned..gonna hang some panda film today and caulk some of the lil cracks..I cant start germin shit till i get the lil window unit for that room..gonna get it next week.Man i cant wait...im gonna make these grow lateral like yours!Gonna be awesom!Gonna do sum cloning too since i got the space now!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

Woot Woot..!!! 




GypsyBush said:


> so we have ignition...
> 
> all 4 lights are running in the new room... @220v...
> 
> ...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 20, 2009)

Fuccin A right Gypsy!Lookin awesom


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

I just saw this..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/208366-my-tiny-but-oh-so-4.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Fuccin A right Gypsy!Lookin awesom




pretty big difference eh?!?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 20, 2009)

Fucc man i should have taken before and after pics of this room im currently modifying..FUCK!Man it was bad..jut a lil left to do.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

Good Luck with it Bro!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 20, 2009)

yea major difference!..im lovin the way you do with the lateral limbs!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 20, 2009)

thanx man..hows that clone/grafting ..the one you stuck a clone in a stalk..is it still alive?Is that the one you put in the middle of the sativa?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

the top is still alive.. but barely...

did you notice that these trees are all Satindicas???


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 20, 2009)

you put an indica clone in all these?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 20, 2009)

Really well done GB!!! I just took down, headin over to set the room up for tree grow. Man Its gonna be nice not to have a ton a plants.
Thanks for all the pics GB. A picture is worth a thousand words
Semper fi


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> you put an indica clone in all these?


I can sooo tell who's not paying attention...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

Hemlock said:


> Really well done GB!!! I just took down, headin over to set the room up for tree grow. Man Its gonna be nice not to have a ton a plants.
> Thanks for all the pics GB. A picture is worth a thousand words
> Semper fi


Thanks Hemlock...

It sure has been fun...

But I can't wait to how mouch more fun they will be in flower...

I am just itching..

Good luck with your new setup


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I didn't say it was BS...
> 
> I just said that I don't allow any light in my op at night...
> 
> ...


 well im making sure the air stones aint getting cloged cuz the roots are so long thick and dense they have a 5 gal bucket full to the bottom


----------



## DWR (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah man, there going to be fucking huge.......


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 20, 2009)

and im trying 2nd generation clones 4 of them in aerospring the res stays at 79.9 sometimes 80.2 when its hot outside


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> pretty big difference eh?!?


*damn bro... big ass difference.. love it*


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, 10 fucking pages last night huh gypsy! I made it through about 5 or 6 of them till you guys started getting edgy, lol. I guess 4am debates will do that to ya. Any way, just thought I'd say good morning, lol. Peace TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

You missed it TC... no edge at all...

Actually.. that was one of my best discussions with anyone..

it never got out of line.. and we actually reached a consensus...

I had a really good time...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm glad you guys enjoyed! Maybe I was just getting tired of reading, lol. 

So do you ever sleep? 

HA, I'll catch ya latta man, I'm off to work.

Peace TC


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 20, 2009)

Yea i saw that pic..my bad thought it was a clone you put in there..Been TRYING to pay attention man with all this drama in my life..But damn thats badass..and no ididnt nootice you did everyone of them! Awesom man.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Purp! i was just messing wit ya..


And TC...

No.. I don't... not much anyways... not in the Summer time...

I'll make up for it come winter...

Which by the way, it has already snowed twice in the hills since the 21st of June... winter's coming...


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 20, 2009)

*Winter hibernation... like a bear*


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

The next generation of Satindica... raised with a purpose...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2009)

whats the purpose.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

growing into a great big tree...


----------



## the.new.boy.in.town (Jul 20, 2009)

(strain: big bang ) hay ya man i got 2 little babys well they not babys now they 20 inch but anyway at the moment i got 1 150w hps grow lamp and 3 cfl lights and a floro under them to get light under them its doing the job for now bud iv got a 400w hm lamp on the way im just wondering when this 400w lamp comes will i have to stil have to run the 150 w to or will the 400w be ok for the 2 plants pm soon as poss


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2009)

LOL, as long as thats your mission.. its pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 20, 2009)

seein as it dumps soo much out ur way Gypsy..do u sled..??? imma buy a 800RMK from my buddy this winter idothink

 +  = some goodtimes


----------



## the.new.boy.in.town (Jul 20, 2009)

*strain: big bang.* hay man i got 2 little babys. well they not babys now they 20 inch (*looking good*) but anyway at the moment i got 1 150w hps grow lamp and 3 cfl lights ive also got a floro under them to get the light to the fegie. its doing the job for now but iv got a 400w hm lamp on the way. would i be able to start the budding with these lights untill my 400w hm lamp comes and will i have to stil have to run the 150 w to or will the 400w be ok for the 2 plants advice or critics welcome thanks not to be rood but could you please hurry on comments cause i really need to start flowering these babys many thanks.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You missed it TC... no edge at all...
> 
> Actually.. that was one of my best discussions with anyone..
> 
> ...


I concur!


----------



## pigpen (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Gypsy Let first start of by saying thank you for all of your information on growing that you have shared with me and every 1. This is my first time posting in your journal but I have been researching all your post ON SOG grows. I am getting ready to start my SOG 2night I am taking my clones from my dutch passion BB. I will be using a 4x8 table with 2400 watts and co2 injection. My first question of many that I hope you answer is it ok that my clones are different sizes? I have about 20 clones that if I take will be over 12" but I would say that the other 60 are between 4" and 8". Do you know anything about dutch passion BB and weather or not it is a good sog strain? I will get some pics of my mother for you and the clones I take 2night. I just wanted to say hello and thankyou and hope that you will be able to follow my second grow but 1st grow that I am aiming for pounds =)
piggy


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Purp! i was just messing wit ya..


HAHA i see your post and been talkin with you for a minute now...i know when you serious and not!


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys do these budz look crazy, like there's something wrong, looks like seeds but there isn't any seeds in those little sacks


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 20, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Hey guys do these budz look crazy, like there's something wrong, looks like seeds but there isn't any seeds in those little sacks


 
Man My heavy duty fruitie did that same shit... I flushed for a day and started about 75 to 100 PPM's less and used overdrive. Hope this help. GB may have some good imput here...

Hey GB just stoped by to say hey and see how things are going..
Started my tree grow today with a mother I had...Tied her down good got 1 1000 HPS trackin over top..I'll post some pics..
Semper Fi


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey hemlock thankx for the help. i just started the ripen phase from general hydroponics feeding chart witch is about 30% less nutes. But what do you mean by used overdrive and shes in a 5 gal bubble bucket so should i give her just plain water for a day to flush


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 20, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Hey hemlock thankx for the help. i just started the ripen phase from general hydroponics feeding chart witch is about 30% less nutes. But what do you mean by used overdrive and shes in a 5 gal bubble bucket so should i give her just plain water for a day to flush


YEah I would flush with plain R/O water PH'd at5.8-5.9 for a day maybe a little H2O2 1 oz per 5 gallons of water.
The pics you have up show your flowering? How far along into 12/12 are u?

See the white hair on the left side of the pic,,, thats what we need everywhere


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

the.new.boy.in.town said:


> (strain: big bang ) hay ya man i got 2 little babys well they not babys now they 20 inch but anyway at the moment i got 1 150w hps grow lamp and 3 cfl lights and a floro under them to get light under them its doing the job for now bud iv got a 400w hm lamp on the way im just wondering when this 400w lamp comes will i have to stil have to run the 150 w to or will the 400w be ok for the 2 plants pm soon as poss


Please use paragraphs next time......



the.new.boy.in.town said:


> (strain: big bang )


I assume this is the strain you are growing???



> hay ya man i got 2 little babys well they not babys now they 20 inch


OK....




> but anyway at the moment i got 1 150w hps grow lamp and 3 cfl lights and a floro under them to get light under them


ok...



> its doing the job for now bud iv got a 400w hm lamp on the way


ok is turning into good...




> im just wondering when this 400w lamp comes will i have to stil have to run the 150 w to


Ah so you do have a question...




> or will the 400w be ok for the 2 plants


It really depends on the size of the plants..

In SOG you could prolly fit 36 lollipops under a 400...

MBlaze on the other hand uses 2400watts on a single plant...

A 400 should be ok for 2 medium sized plants... if they are trained properly...



> pm soon as poss


Being nice will go a long ways to assure "quality service"... 

But either way I can only read and post when I am online...



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> LOL, as long as thats your mission.. its pretty much guaranteed.


Dude.. the only guarantee is that I can fuck it all up in no time...

Everything else is up in the air until harvest day..

Believe me, I know how to fuck thing up real fast..

But thanks for the vote of confidence...



tilemaster said:


> seein as it dumps soo much out ur way Gypsy..do u sled..??? imma buy a 800RMK from my buddy this winter idothink
> 
> +  = some goodtimes


I used to before I busted my leg...

About 7k miles a year...

Hadn't owned a car at all in almost 10 years in the Bush...

Just skiffs, sleds and quads...

I LOVE IT...

and that is a nice sled... very mission specific, but top notch...

What kind of riding would it be used for?



the.new.boy.in.town said:


> *strain: big bang.* hay man i got 2 little babys. well they not babys now they 20 inch (*looking good*) but anyway at the moment i got 1 150w hps grow lamp and 3 cfl lights ive also got a floro under them to get the light to the fegie. its doing the job for now but iv got a 400w hm lamp on the way. would i be able to start the budding with these lights untill my 400w hm lamp comes and will i have to stil have to run the 150 w to or will the 400w be ok for the 2 plants advice or critics welcome thanks *not to be rood but could you please hurry on comments cause i really need to start flowering these babys many thanks.*


Not to be rude?

Please dude...

At least say good morning or something..

I am more than willing to help..

But you gotta use paragraphs..

and you gotta be patient..

I cannot respond to you if I am not online...

and on top of all that this is my journal, in the journal section...

not some Q&A thread...

I'll be glad to help... but you gotta play nice... 

Flower with the 400w... use the 150w as side lighting if you want... I wouldn't... but it's up to you...

So uh...

Best of luck... and if you ever feel like hanging out... remember to be courteous... 

Everyone likes nice...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Hey guys do these budz look crazy, like there's something wrong, looks like seeds but there isn't any seeds in those little sacks


I have seen this on some of my plants .. early on in the SOG...

I did by miss-using one of the nutes...

The BOOST juice was to be added in the last days before a res change..

Only to be present for a day or two...

I was using it all the time, and in excessive amounts...

My buds grew all nody like that.. and although I didn;t show the nute burn quite as bad... my leaves were very brittle, and I am sure another 50 or 100ppm would have been devastating...

I say flush it good and long with lots of fresh water... change your res several times...

and back off on the nutes a few hundred PPM...

Remeber what Al B. Fuct taught us...



> Al B. Fuct
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hemlock said:


> Man My heavy duty fruitie did that same shit... I flushed for a day and started about 75 to 100 PPM's less and used overdrive. Hope this help. GB may have some good imput here...


Yup sounds like good advice to me...

except i don;t know what overdrive is...

I only use one nute... and h2o2...

Without implying that it is a magik sauce... I will quote Al B. Fuct again... 




> Al B. Fuct
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Hey GB just stoped by to say hey and see how things are going..
> Started my tree grow today with a mother I had...Tied her down good got 1 1000 HPS trackin over top..I'll post some pics..
> Semper Fi


Nice Bro!!!

I wanna see for sure...



o= High= o said:


> Hey hemlock thankx for the help. i just started the ripen phase from general hydroponics feeding chart witch is about 30% less nutes. But what do you mean by used overdrive and shes in a 5 gal bubble bucket so should i give her just plain water for a day to flush


Flush for a day as you say, but change the res with fresh water often... every couple hours... 2x ... however many you can do... more is better...

flushing with clean fresh water will give better esults than flushing with "dirty water"



Hemlock said:


> YEah I would flush with plain R/O water PH'd at5.8-5.9 for a day maybe a little H2O2 1 oz per 5 gallons of water.


I am not familiar with your nutes..

But I would caution against using h2o2 with any organic product...

I know you said a little... and I know a little won't stereilize the res... but that is a fine line to walk...

here's Al again...



> Al B. Fuct
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> The pics you have up show your flowering? How far along into 12/12 are u?
> 
> See the white hair on the left side of the pic,,, thats what we need everywhere


Yup we need to see them buds fatten up...

Although I must say that the stress has already hurt your yields... sorry...

I'd like to figure out what cause EDXACTLY it so you can avoid it in the future.. so we can all avoid it...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice having Al poke his head in every now and then, isn't it?

He seriously has a way of articulating things where it is explained to you like you're a child, but without leaving you feeling patronized in the slightest.

As you say, we are lucky to be standing on the shoulders of giants.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

Amen Brother...

What did you think of my Satindicas SZ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 20, 2009)

a bump for the pics... 




GypsyBush said:


> The next generation of Satindica... raised with a purpose...





GypsyBush said:


>





GypsyBush said:


> pretty big difference eh?!?


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 20, 2009)

its been 9 1/2 weeks hemlock


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 20, 2009)

Howdy.

So I have spent the better part of 4 hours making soil and transplanting my 5 clones into big ass six gallon containers!

They were using between 400-600 ml every 2-3 days before.

Any ideas on how much I should give them now? I know you don't do soil...but I thought maybe you could impart some logic to help me arrive at the answer...?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Amen Brother...
> 
> What did you think of my Satindicas SZ?


I think you're a mad fucking scientist G!!!!!!

Have you ever tried this grafting before? Got a thread where it is well explained?

I'm very intrigued, where do the roots go?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 21, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> its been 9 1/2 weeks hemlock


Just give them a good flush .. and if have other plants to replace these, might as well chop'em... they are not gonna get much better if they are that far in...

Sorry...



bigjesse1922 said:


> Howdy.
> 
> So I have spent the better part of 4 hours making soil and transplanting my 5 clones into big ass six gallon containers!
> 
> ...


How do you guys figure the watering thing?

With a finger test?

I have no idea bro...

I guess start testing with plain water... but I .. uh .. I dunno...



SpruceZeus said:


> I think you're a mad fucking scientist G!!!!!!
> 
> Have you ever tried this grafting before? Got a thread where it is well explained?
> 
> I'm very intrigued, where do the roots go?


I ditched the grafting... for now.. it would take too long...

I just slapped 2 plants in the same pot...

A stretchy sativa around a bushy indica... 

and then we have... Satindica...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I have seen this on some of my plants .. early on in the SOG...
> 
> I did by miss-using one of the nutes...
> 
> ...




You Guys Are GREAT thankx so much you said your leaves are brittle well mine are to so im going to do exactly as you say and start reading from Al B Fuct


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

Gypsy...is that the insulation stuff at like lowes on your walls?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 21, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Gypsy...is that the insulation stuff at like lowes on your walls?


sure is...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

kool bro i see it works good..gotta get some today. to put on my walls


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 21, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> You Guys Are GREAT thankx so much you said your leaves are brittle well mine are to so im going to do exactly as you say and start reading from Al B Fuct


Awesome...

Glad we could help...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 21, 2009)

You guys seen the new update on Heath's 2.1 gram per watt machine...??? 

86 lollies on a single 600w...


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical-45.html#post2771141




Heath Robinson said:


> Heath Robinson
> 
> 
> A big thanks to you all for keeping this thread going with your comments and system ideas,
> ...






Heath Robinson said:


> And more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

this is what i got out my lil trimmings..its AMAZING!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

man i would be too paranoid with all that in my house..i couldnt sleep at night.LOL
Looks dank as fucc though.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 21, 2009)

It's a single 600 HPS Purp...

What do you mean ALL THAT?


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Just give them a good flush .. and if have other plants to replace these, might as well chop'em... they are not gonna get much better if they are that far in...
> 
> Sorry...
> 
> ...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

ALL THAT=BUDS..!!!Man thats a fuccload of buds...Dont get me wrong i would love to have that ,many but down here they just too damn strict,,did ever tell you bout when i got arrested for a stem and a seed??Yea NO BUD..they found it on my floorboard and booked my ass.it was so small i couldve blown real hard on the table and it would have flown across the room and they would have never found it..


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

But what i mean is thats awesom having ALL THAT under one 600 and having all them beauties would be in my DREAMS!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the post gypsy, I hadn't seen anything from heath in awhile.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 21, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> its been 9 1/2 weeks hemlock


At your state I would think overdrive would help to restart the White Hairs going again..Or maybe its time to flush and Take it down 9 1/2 weeks???


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 21, 2009)

Hemlock said:


> At your state I would think overdrive would help to restart the White Hairs going again..Or maybe its time to flush and Take it down 9 1/2 weeks???


Aight thankx, im bout ready to cut her down and put all my energy into her 6 beautiful baby girls she gave me now that i learned a lot from my mistakes and even more from ALL of You Guys Here at RIU.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 21, 2009)

Rock and roll Bro Good Luck
Semper fi


----------



## (Butters) (Jul 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It's a single 600 HPS Purp...
> 
> What do you mean ALL THAT?


He does that with just one 600hps!!!
Thanks for that link.

Ty for the pic of that reflective insulation stuff from Lowes too. You think that material could be used to make a grow tent (instead black and white poly)?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 22, 2009)

Gypsy how's your  day goin?

Man, I gotta get rid of these fuckin gnats. Got like 20 of them cramping my style....Pesky fuckers.

Off to get some Go Gnats and sticky paper.

My plants are LOVING their new 6 gallons of soil. They better get comfy, they are gonna be in there until about Halloween 

How goes the satindicas? Did you think about inditiva? Seems more appropriate...or perhaps satinditiva....seems how you stuck 'um right in the middle and all....


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 22, 2009)

My gf mentioned inditiva to me the other night too, thats funny!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 22, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Aight thankx, im bout ready to cut her down and put all my energy into her 6 beautiful baby girls she gave me now that i learned a lot from my mistakes and even more from ALL of You Guys Here at RIU.


jealous... 

that puts my cabinet to shame.. got a run down for that grow or a journal??
well done friend.. well done 
check out my cab in my signature.


Shack


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 23, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> ok i do have "backup"


Good...



purpdaddy said:


> But what i mean is thats awesom having ALL THAT under one 600 and having all them beauties would be in my DREAMS!


2.1 grams per watt is a lot of people's dreams....



Thundercat said:


> Thanks for the post gypsy, I hadn't seen anything from heath in awhile.


He's been pretty quiet...you seen his black rose seed run?




o= High= o said:


> Aight thankx, im bout ready to cut her down and put all my energy into her 6 beautiful baby girls she gave me now that i learned a lot from my mistakes and even more from ALL of You Guys Here at RIU.


Sounds like a plan...



(Butters) said:


> He does that with just one 600hps!!!
> Thanks for that link.
> 
> Ty for the pic of that reflective insulation stuff from Lowes too. You think that material could be used to make a grow tent (instead black and white poly)?


I see no reason not use that reflective material, other than it is really expensive in comparison and that it is insulation, so it will hold heat in much more efficiently, making top notch ventilation even a bigger issue...



bigjesse1922 said:


> Gypsy how's your  day goin?
> 
> Man, I gotta get rid of these fuckin gnats. Got like 20 of them cramping my style....Pesky fuckers.
> 
> ...


Eeewwwww.. bugs....

Sorry to hear about that...

Hope you get rid of them...

Things are well Jesse...

Getting ready for winter... it's coming...

It's ALWAYS coming...

The Sun is already kissing the horizon... as soon as it starts to dip, it will start frosting... by Halloween we usually have a foot of snow on the ground... 




Thundercat said:


> My gf mentioned inditiva to me the other night too, thats funny!


:LOL: I have heard Sativica too...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's some crappy low res shots of Cindy at 7 weeks and 3 days of flowering... (7x7=49 + 3 = *52 days of flowering*)










This is the top cola... my computer is too full to even rotate the pics.. sorry...









and now the lower branches...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 23, 2009)

Whats up bro..got my window unit yesterday,Just need sum reflection and im GROWIN again!I will have beans germing and ph treating sum water tonight..I want shit running before this weekend..Prolly wont have to do any venting but will if necessary.Gonna also get sum Co2 BOOST for this grow..see exactly how well it works..YOu ever used Co2?
FUCK...2.1 g. per watt!!!! Yea ill try to dream about that


----------



## lady love (Jul 23, 2009)

That shit is gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood is hell


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Here's some crappy low res shots of Cindy at 7 weeks and 3 days of flowering... (7x7=49 + 3 = *52 days of flowering*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOG (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.stinkbuddies.com
need i say more?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 23, 2009)

Gypsy very nice, that cindy looks like a sexy little bitch for sure!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey GB Just checkin in..Looks really good. Should have my camera next week I'll send ya some pics of my tree grow..
Here Some White Desiel I got going right now

The sativa is Jilly bean


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Peeps,GypsyBush yours all ways looks super great I need somebodys help again. These are my first time clones 4 in a 30 gal aerospring. should i be thinning these or tying some branches down or cutting some fan leaves off or is there just to many plants any sugjestions please.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


>


BuMp!

CINDY is a sexy bitch GB!

You grew her up juuuuust right


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 24, 2009)

A current look at the 2 bigger girls...


----------



## AGSteve (Jul 24, 2009)

dude there looking supremo. but why the change from sog? just as i got there.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> A current look at the 2 bigger girls...


I CANNOT wait to see the mountain of tight packed indica buds surrounded by a wall of sativa! Gypsy you are gonna have your hands full tying down all those sativa arms when they start to wanna fall over from the weight of their nugs!!

Its going to be ALMOST as time consuming as trying to explain to Fractus that a simple electrical malfunction could turn his grow box into an inferno of petroleum based products that would ignite his whole world before anyone knew WTF was goin on...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 24, 2009)

AGSteve said:


> dude there looking supremo. but why the change from sog? just as i got there.


I got scared Steve...

300+ plants is just too much...

Where I live there is a HUGE step in penalties on 25+ vs 24 or less plants.. HUGE... so I am trying to get the same results out of fewer plants...

Just when I got it going good too...



bigjesse1922 said:


> I CANNOT wait to see the mountain of tight packed indica buds surrounded by a wall of sativa! Gypsy you are gonna have your hands full tying down all those sativa arms when they start to wanna fall over from the weight of their nugs!!


I have a feeling I am NOT going to get a pound each...

MAYBE a half... but we'll see...

I really can't use the lights and not flower anything for another month... you know...

But we'll see....



> Its going to be ALMOST as time consuming as trying to explain to Fractus that a simple electrical malfunction could turn his grow box into an inferno of petroleum based products that would ignite his whole world before anyone knew WTF was goin on...


Yeah.. I gave up... I tried....

Maybe the day he actually pays for his own place (buys a house) he'll see the risk...


----------



## AGSteve (Jul 24, 2009)

ah the laws of the land... i have the comfort of knowing that if i get caught i'm fucked full stop.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I got scared Steve...
> 
> 300+ plants is just too much...
> 
> ...





AGSteve said:


> ah the laws of the land... i have the comfort of knowing that if i get caught i'm fucked full stop.


I dont like the idea of doing any time because of a hobby that I enjoy doing. I grow for fun and for some free smoke so I dont need to deal with shitty drug dealers. I am never worried with growing a few plants but come harvest time I get paranoid because once the trees are all gone im sitting on about 6lbs which looks like dealer quantities (and im no dealer so I dont want to be charged for being one). After harvest I split it all up and give it to some close friends so I dont have much in my house and they get some free smoke for looking after it for me so everyone is happy. I dont even keep a set of scales at home anymore. 

As for your trees Gypsy they are looking good. If you turned them now you may see about half pound each but its so different to how I do things so thats a very rough guess.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 25, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> As for your trees Gypsy they are looking good. If you turned them now you may see about half pound each but its so different to how I do things so thats a very rough guess.



I hear you...

I have a feeling it will be a looong time before they are ready...

I am seriously considering turning them now and adding as many smaller plants as I still have around them... 

The next batch will be much better... and much closer to what you do...

But I gotta tell you MBlaze... this vegging thing is very disturbing....

I'm not used to running 2400w for veg... I'm guessing my bill will almost double...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm guessing that if I choose to veg longer (I wonder how much longer) I need to lay the all the branches down and outwards, allowing the small branches to become BIG branches... 

But if I do that ... she will be well over 6' wide...

One more step on the ladder eh?!?!

I *think* I am* beginning* to understand how this all works...

I have most certainly come to realize the difference between FIM and TOP... which I didn't really understand... NOW I see how you get such enormous buds, I have a branch or two that the seem like they will be PHAT buds..

Thanks for all your help...

I am a slow learner, but once I get it.. I won;t loose it...

Thanks!


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow Gypsy your big girl looks nice ...Keep that girl in Veg you will see poundssss of fine smoke..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 25, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Wow Gypsy your big girl looks nice ...Keep that girl in Veg you will see poundssss of fine smoke..


Thanks Bro!

We'll see how much I get out of each in the end...

They sure have filled in some though... 

Here's a shot of her first day in the big pot...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 25, 2009)

this looks like it will be worth a trip to town... with all the pun you can fit into it...

[youtube]K7880qvyrzk[/youtube]

Sorry it won't embed... gotta cick and watch it on youtube...


----------



## cph (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you for that GB!!! 

To bad it's not out until next March!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 25, 2009)

this will be pretty good too...

[youtube]owpbYmxtEJo[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *GypsyBush*
> _A current look at the 2 bigger girls...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 25, 2009)

Indecision is hitting hard... the bean counter is screaming... paranoia's vote is the strongest... 

Indecisions...

here's some weird music to suit the mood...



[youtube]iNTYIQnWOWk[/youtube]





























































​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]


























































































































































































































wtf????

​


----------



## cph (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you agian today gypsy!!! Don't worry though you'll figure it out.. I think...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 25, 2009)

definitely maybe... 









​


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 25, 2009)

Well Gypsy, it looks like you may have to change your name to GypsyTree soon.

Check out my newly started grow, link is in the sig.


----------



## my420meds (Jul 25, 2009)

Whoa...impressive art! Gotta love the creative spirit!


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 25, 2009)

Man, The Gypsy art just kicked my buzz into overdrive, and the pix of the girls looking better every time they pose for you


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 26, 2009)

you guys realize that it's not MY art right...?!?!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 26, 2009)

The bean counter is still screaming... so I had to appease him some...

3 plants under 2 lights...




























And the other side gets to play SOG for a little longer...

The bigger plants are my moms... they will go to a separate veg room before I switch this room to flower...

Or maybe they'll stay and I'll make more moms... we'll see...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 26, 2009)

My 5" clones as per Contest rules...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/198788-zero-veg-clone-grow-contest-25.html#post2798350


My #1 Contender... C99







Another C99... Prolly #2










And far behind is the runt of the litter....


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 26, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> My 5" clones as per Contest rules...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/198788-zero-veg-clone-grow-contest-25.html#post2798350
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 26, 2009)

Sure did...

here are my entries in the contest, noting that I have chosen 4 of the C99 for moms...



> So here are my 8 C99 clones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 26, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> The bean counter is still screaming... so I had to appease him some...
> 
> 3 plants under 2 lights...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking good buddy!! Have ever tried rapid rooter vs rockwell?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 26, 2009)

Hemlock said:


> Looking good buddy!! Have ever tried rapid rooter vs rockwell?


I have... and I like them...

But my op is NOT COMPATIBLE with anything organic... *

I use h2o2...*

The Rapid Rooter plugs, being organic, tend to come apart and foul up the pumps when h2o2 is used frequently... and I do...

Rock Wool on the other hand is a mineral... it's rock... melted and spun much like cotton candy... h2o2 does not affect it...

I have had great success with both... and RW can be finicky... but it is very reliable once you get it down pat...

Do you use RR plugs?


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Gypsy im doing my 2nd time at clones the first time went good but took longer than i think it should have this time should any of the stem be sticking through the bottom of the rock wool plugs in a bubble cloner? the first time they were in 1/2 way and took 3 weeks for a good root system to come through the rockwool (looks like your going to win one of the prizes in the contest) i would say good luck but you dont need luck, Your a genius .


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 26, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Hey Gypsy im doing my 2nd time at clones the first time went good but took longer than i think it should have this time should any of the stem be sticking through the bottom of the rock wool plugs in a bubble cloner? the first time they were in 1/2 way and took 3 weeks for a good root system to come through the rockwool (looks like your going to win one of the prizes in the contest) i would say good luck but you dont need luck, Your a genius .


Let me get this straight...

You use RW cubes in your bubble cloner????

Why?

Seems to me you should use one OR the other...

Does you RW get wet all the time?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I have... and I like them...
> 
> But my op is NOT COMPATIBLE with anything organic...
> 
> ...


Yeah I went to RR after several bouts of sick plants with rockwell. i just hate having to treat those cubes.
I use h2o2 every res change (10 days) with no problem. I use some organic stuff, transchula, pirianna, a little voodoo.
But my main stable is GH orginal 3 part. 

Looks like its working well for ya..


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> You use RW cubes in your bubble cloner????
> 
> ...


I'm with ya GB???? RW in a bubbler?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

Hemlock said:


> Yeah I went to RR after several bouts of sick plants with rockwell. i just hate having to treat those cubes.
> I use h2o2 every res change (10 days) with no problem. I use some organic stuff, transchula, pirianna, a little voodoo.
> But my main stable is GH orginal 3 part.
> 
> Looks like its working well for ya..


What concentration and how much do you use at every res change...?

and Rock Wool cubes can be tricky... but I am up to 98% success rate...

The trick is to water your cubes by weight...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> You use RW cubes in your bubble cloner????
> 
> ...


not wet, but the bottom stays very moist from the bubbles splashing up . I put rockwool plugs not cubes they are round 1 1/2 in long and wide with a split down the middle for cuttings in a 2in net pot drop those in a 1 gal tote with holes in the top. the level of water is level with the bottom of the net pot. i only do 4 at a time


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> not wet, but the bottom stays very moist from the bubbles splashing up . I put rockwool plugs not cubes they are round 1 1/2 in long and wide with a split down the middle for cuttings in a 2in net pot drop those in a 1 gal tote with holes in the top. the level of water is level with the bottom of the net pot. i only do 4 at a time


Rock Wool, regardless of the shape, are able to absorb ENORMOUS amounts of water...

And they are really good at wicking... so if one corner of the plug it wet, the water will be distributed evenly over the plug...

RW should never be wet... damp is the word... a 4gram cube (dry weight) should weigh 25 to 35 grams damp (with a 5" clone included)

I wet the corners of my cubes for one second every day... and sometimes that is too much...

I can only imagine that if your plugs are allowed contact with the bubbles, your plugs are soaked, and will rot your stems...

Can you post a picture of your cloner?

I am not harping on you... but over-wet RW is the #1 killer of clones...

Why not just use the RW OR the bubbler by themselves?

I am really confused about your cloning method.. it's almost like having chocolate pasta... seems like 2 recipes got crossed....


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 27, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> not wet, but the bottom stays very moist from the bubbles splashing up . I put rockwool plugs not cubes they are round 1 1/2 in long and wide with a split down the middle for cuttings in a 2in net pot drop those in a 1 gal tote with holes in the top. the level of water is level with the bottom of the net pot. i only do 4 at a time


This is what happens if your medium stays WET..like the RW we use..just DAMP..i lost these due to that.


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Rock Wool, regardless of the shape, are able to absorb ENORMOUS amounts of water...
> 
> And they are really good at wicking... so if one corner of the plug it wet, the water will be distributed evenly over the plug...
> 
> ...


 Yea ill get some pix up soon, so you can see what im trying to say. so you mean i could put the clones in just RW on a tray with a dome? or stick my clones straight into a hole in styrofoam or something and let the stem hang into bubbler? Thankx so much man your guys GB PD helped me big time


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

yeah but no dome... no misting...

Clones should be kept thirsty... alive.. but thirsty...

Thirsty clones concern themselves with making root to find more water...

Clones that are given everything they need, will most likely rot before they see the need to make roots...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> yeah but no dome... no misting...
> 
> Clones should be kept thirsty... alive.. but thirsty...
> 
> ...


 That makes perfect sense, Im still trying to get pix up of me little cloner, Do you use the 3 in square cubes? Do you make the hole for the clones bigger or a snug fit and how deep? Thankx again for your help Oh Yea I Have Rootech cloning gel, What do you suggest is the best?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

I use the 2" cubes... 4 grams dry.. 20 to 30 grams damp without a clone...

And I just stick them in there... about 3/4 of the way I guess...

You want a snug fit... some cubes have hollow spots, avoid those spots...

Now...

Once you have roots... what do you do with them?


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I use the 2" cubes... 4 grams dry.. 20 to 30 grams damp without a clone...
> 
> And I just stick them in there... about 3/4 of the way I guess...
> 
> ...


I put a layer of hydroton in the bottom of a 5 or 6 in net pot lay the clone and RW on top of that verry gently then fill in around the RW with more hydrotion pellets cover the top with something like a plastic butter bowl lid so no light can get to the RW or roots then stick her in a 5 gal bubble bucket, With the nute level just to the bottom of the pot


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

in your case... I believe Rapid Rooter Plugs would be the best option...

they do not mind being soaked.. and it's easy as pie to get roots with them...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 27, 2009)

Yea, i see them all the time,I must be lucky cuz i have 2 hydro stores by me 1 is 1 mi away and one is 3 mi away


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

mine is more than 450 roadless miles...


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 27, 2009)

i jsut switched to the ezcloner.. its producing roots and bumps in ludicrious amounts, but lil different shade of white, than with my bubble cloner. which took longer but roots were white as fake teeth. i also noticing that the rez gets hot , dont knwo if its from the air pump or the submersible, but its def warm, to hot. im thinking bout putting it on a timer to run some off times, to get rez temp lil cooler ,and as u mention , a clone provided with too much moisture will never need to root, and therefor will most likely rott be4 throwing out roots. . . so wuts kindof timer schedule would u reccommend for my new cloner GYPSY?


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 27, 2009)

This is what they end up looking like, you see that little pot in the middle, well that has the RW that held the clone in place till she got roots


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> so wuts kindof timer schedule would u reccommend for my new cloner GYPSY?


I dunno man... I use rockwool cubes...

I would ask one of the guys that uses them...

Bugs started a thread a while back... maybe it will help...

I know most of those guys.. and I can vouch for Bugs' info... it's good...

Best of luck... 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/109105-aerocloners-unite.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> This is what they end up looking like, you see that little pot in the middle, well that has the RW that held the clone in place till she got roots


I see...

I would give the RR plugs a try if I were you...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 27, 2009)

> Can you post a picture of your cloner?


camera batteries are charging i will soon


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 27, 2009)

Gypsy I understand you are sayin no domes, no misting....

But you generally advise taking larger clones, correct?

I take small clones when just trimming to allow for airflow. If I were to just stick them in some soil, they would fall over in minutes.

Do your clones do this? Mine just aren't large enough to absorb enough water to handle 45-50% rh and survive, ImO. Am I wrong? Any drooping for you?


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I see...
> 
> I would give the RR plugs a try if I were you...


 I am going to try that cuz i need to take clones TODAY to stay on schedule does RR need to be conditioned first like with RW


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Gypsy I understand you are sayin no domes, no misting....
> 
> But you generally advise taking larger clones, correct?


I try to take big clones.. but I have rooted my share of 2" cuttings...



> I take small clones when just trimming to allow for airflow. If I were to just stick them in some soil, they would fall over in minutes.


Al B. Fuct preaches 6 hours of darkness after cloning...

but I have never had issues putting them straight to the light...




> Do your clones do this? Mine just aren't large enough to absorb enough water to handle 45-50% rh and survive, ImO. Am I wrong? Any drooping for you?


Mine do not droop... a few may.. but not usually

But I also must point out that RW can hold a lot more water than soil... while maintaining optimum air/water ratio...

You know I am not a soil guy... and you also know that is a whole other ball game...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> I am going to try that cuz i need to take clones TODAY to stay on schedule does RR need to be conditioned first like with RW


Just get them wet...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You know I am not a soil guy... and you also know that is a whole other ball game...


True.

But if I could save time and root them straight into soil I would prefer it...

I was just learning....

I think I like my way though. Drooping clones planted in mud sounds worse than doming plugs and misting....even if it takes me 10 days to get roots sometimes 

Thanks GB


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

Cindy is getting chopped tonight... woot woot...

8 full weeks... I actually gave her a week's flush in 18/6 to finish...

don't ask... my house is a mess... but everything will be back to normal in a day or two... 

fucking vegging plants in 12/12.. flowering plants in 18/6... half the shit not even getting water... some of them got 36 hours of dark DRY...

Holy Shit...

But like I said... a day or two more...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> True.
> 
> But if I could save time and root them straight into soil I would prefer it...
> 
> ...


I say do what works for you Jesse...

If I was using soil, I would clone using soil too...

And if domes are needed... then so be it...

But you know I have zero soil experience...

I have cloned in wet shoelaces... RRplugs... RW cubes ... anything else is outside my knowledge.. and I cannot say what works and what doesn't...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Cindy is getting chopped tonight... woot woot...
> 
> 8 full weeks... I actually gave her a week's flush in 18/6 to finish...
> 
> ...


Pull it together, captain!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

So what should I do with the last tray?

should I just flower the moms... and make new moms...?

or should I just slap another 48 clones and keep the moms as moms..?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Pull it together, captain!



no shit...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I say do what works for you Jesse...
> 
> If I was using soil, I would clone using soil too...
> 
> ...


Yeah I would really like to clone in soil

But I have seen lots of people do it, and I usually get roots faster and have more lush, healthy looking clones than they do.

If I can find a good method I will switch. I just haven't seen anyone clone straight into soil without using domes and not having the bottom leaves drooping in the dirt, rotting off...which opens me up to mold...

It works though, so I think I like your advice. I took some clones Thurs and they are doin great so far that way. I wanna start vegging my future moms now under mh before I flip and move them to the future veg chamber....

Well, anyway...I do have my own journal and all so....sorry to ramble...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So what should I do with the last tray?
> 
> should I just flower the moms... and make new moms...?
> 
> or should I just slap another 48 clones and keep the moms as moms..?


I am kinda confused....are you keeping moms for future trees or for SOG clones or to just keep your strains goin?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, sounds like your more messed up than me right now.

Deep breath full of juicyfruit.... now relax....


Now, time to get to work!!! (me too, it's reservoir changing day)


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I am kinda confused....are you keeping moms for future trees or for SOG clones or to just keep your strains goin?



Fuck if I know...

I can tell you this...

Right now I am not sure what dislike more... lots of plants or this ridiculous amount of veg required...

I am not sure I can justify the increase in the electric bill... I pay $14 a gallon of diesel to feed the generator... it's a big difference in my bill...

BIG...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Wow, sounds like your more messed up than me right now.


I am believe me...

I will be better for it in the end......

much better spot for the op...

Closer to water, electricity... the floor is not carpet... the vent system is way better...

Well... I built the first room while I was on crutches... it was all messed up... and in the wrong place in the house...



> Deep breath full of juicyfruit.... now relax....


Oh I am knee deep in Juicy Fruit Mist right now...

That is the one strain that I keep ALL to myself... I might share at my home... but that's MY treat...




> Now, time to get to work!!! (me too, it's reservoir changing day)


Fucking A...

It's gonna start snowing here soon... the weather is already changing to fall patterns..

I am going to miss just taking my shit out in the yard and hosing it all down...

Water's a bitch to work with at -40F...





>


What a beautiful shot bro!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

​


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Fuck if I know...
> 
> I can tell you this...
> 
> ...


Well since you are sharing...you should share the diesel bill too, no?

Its good to have partners....as long as they don't just smoke...

As for the mothers, who knows? Are they chopped up or nice? What do you need them for? Why not just flower them after you have some nice rooted clones just to be sure that's your strains live on?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Well since you are sharing...you should share the diesel bill too, no?


Where I live... EVERYTHING is shared... everything...



> Its good to have partners....as long as they don't just smoke...


Out here in the Bush everyone MUST carry their own weight... no exceptions...



> As for the mothers, who knows? Are they chopped up or nice?


What do you mean "chopped up nice?" 




> What do you need them for?


So I can take clones from them ... preserve the strain in my op...



> Why not just flower them after you have some nice rooted clones just to be sure that's your strains live on?


I have rooted clones of all the strains right now...

I am just not sure I can pull off the same yield..

I'd have to get 3~4 oz per plant to make it worth it... and I am not sure if I can pull it off...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Rock Wool, regardless of the shape, are able to absorb ENORMOUS amounts of water...
> 
> And they are really good at wicking... so if one corner of the plug it wet, the water will be distributed evenly over the plug...
> 
> ...


 Here is a pic of my little cloner i even went and got some rapid rooter things. I put the clone in that RW put it in the basket then in the tub with bubbles splashing on the basket, So you say i could use RR in there instead of RW? and im going to use RW in a tray also like you showed me


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Here is a pic of my little cloner i even went and got some rapid rooter things. I put the clone in that RW put it in the basket then in the tub with bubbles splashing on the basket, So you say i could use RR in there instead of RW? and im going to use RW in a tray also like you showed me


On your cloner.. yes... I say RR plugs instead of RW...

You can use the Rw by itself, but you may have trouble getting the clone to stay, since the plugs you have are split...

I see 2 way around that...

1- put the RW plug in a net pot, to hold it shut... and just keep it in a tray...

or 

2- stab the clone INTO the RW on one of the halves... I'd prolly do that...

Well, I;d prolly get the cubes... but if you want to use up the stuff you have, you can...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2009)

Those RW plugs with the slit (macroplugs they're called) fit just right into the cells of a standard propagation tray and the fit closes the slit up around the cutting. The first time I used them I used twist ties which was stupid but effective. I kicked myself for not getting cubes at first, but now I prefer these. 



GypsyBush said:


> On your cloner.. yes... I say RR plugs instead of RW...
> 
> You can use the Rw by itself, but you may have trouble getting the clone to stay, since the plugs you have are split...
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Those RW plugs with the slit (macroplugs they're called) fit just right into the cells of a standard propagation tray and the fit closes the slit up around the cutting. The first time I used them I used twist ties which was stupid but effective. I kicked myself for not getting cubes at first, but now I prefer these.


Like this kind???

I can see that working just as good...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 27, 2009)

Every picture tells a story. I bought one of those with a high humidity dome and a hydrofarm seedling heat mat for 15 bux. I used to do stupid things to make clones with stuff lying around my kitchen but this just works better for me.


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> On your cloner.. yes... I say RR plugs instead of RW...
> 
> You can use the Rw by itself, but you may have trouble getting the clone to stay, since the plugs you have are split...
> 
> ...


 i have the RW blocks as well im going to try both if my girls can give me at least 2 clones each =8 clone's Im not sure how well they do taken that many taken from them at once if i take more than two bigger ones


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 27, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Every picture tells a story. I bought one of those with a high humidity dome and a hydrofarm seedling heat mat for 15 bux. I used to do stupid things to make clones with stuff lying around my kitchen but this just works better for me.


I did the same as you, kitchen stuff, then the kit with the mat for the same price you paid now im going to try a diy bubble cloner with RR instead of RW and GB's way of cloning at the same time


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> What do you mean "chopped up nice?"


OR nice. I just meant were they in good shape or are they hacked up from takin clones.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Im not sure how well they do taken that many taken from them at once if i take more than two bigger ones



They'll be fine...

Here's what I do to my moms every two weeks...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> ...and GB's way of cloning at the same time


Just so you know... I copy Al B. Fuct... this is NOT my way of cloning... it's uncle Al's...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> OR nice. I just meant were they in good shape or are they hacked up from takin clones.


I'll get some pics a lil later...

But they are nice... AND chopped up...

I'm gonna keep them as moms... I believe I have enough rooted clones "laying around" to fill a 3x3 tray with 48 lollies...

I'm potting them as we speak...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Just so you know... I copy Al B. Fuct... this is NOT my way of cloning... it's uncle Al's...


 Thats cool you give him props, He know's what he is doing and you prove his theory to be true im learning from the masters!!!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I only have one mom

So I have to treat her better than you do.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

You don't think I am nice to my moms?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I believe I have enough rooted clones "laying around" to fill a 3x3 tray with 48 lollies...


fucking gypsies... have 50 rooted clones just "laying around"...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You don't think I am nice to my moms?


Can you honestly defend your behavior?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Can you honestly defend your behavior?


What did I do????

Take some clones...? 

Isn't that why we keep moms in the first place???

Plus.. she'll grow back in 2 weeks...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL.

I ate some brownies....

Pokin fun


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

it's all good bro...

but am I doing something wrong??


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> it's all good bro...
> 
> but am I doing something wrong??


LOL. Not that I see guy.

Nope. I wouldn't be the one to say. I was just kiddin'


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

Right on Jesse...

So I decided to keep the moms... and just flower clones...

The Idea is to build a "small room within a room"... with some 2x2s and some cheap paneling I have around here... and that will be the veg room... it will be in my old flower room, soon to be re-claimed as my very own bedroom...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 28, 2009)

SORRY to Interupt or hijack but Hey Gypsy, I got 10 clones started the two was you helped me with yesterday,and today i found this By guest, so dont know who it is, does this sound like it would be worth trying? WATER CLONING


You will need:
Cups/Glasses/Vases/Pots/Whatever your clones and water will fit in.
Seasol
Normal cloning lights (CF's/Fluros).
A plant to take cuts from (and cutting tools).
Pre Boiled-Water (fill the kettle, turn it on, pour it out and let the water cool).

1. Take your cuts as you would normally, don't need to be that accurate or sterile with water-cloning, don't bother sterilizing your blade, just use dirty scissors, anything will work (never had a failure yet, If you would like I can provide my hypothesis why sterility is irrelevant more or less with this technique).

2. To your now room-temprature water, add seasol to water at the ratio of 1:416 (or, 1ml of seasol to roughly 2 cups of water).

3. Fill your vessel/vessels with the seasol/water solution.

4. Put your plants in the vessel/vessels - try to keep them standing, but if they "slouch" on their stem it's ok, just try to keep the majority of the folage out of the water, anything up to actually submerging full lateral branches is ok.

5. Either ensure 2 or more leaves are under the water line or use a humi-crib, one or the other. (don't need humidity if the bottom 2 sets of fans on the clone can drink directly).

Change water every 24-48hrs, 24 is best, but 48 is ok if you're lazy, just don't let it get dry - remember they will root very quick, and you don't want them to develop too big a set of water roots before the transplant to prevent "stunting" them for a bit while they change root structures. Also note - you don't need to pre-boil or add seasol to you water after the initial 24hr period, that's plenty of time for them to recover and get over being cut.

Within 3 water changes you will be able to see tiny wispy 'water-roots' forming, at this stage, place the clone in your medium and cover or wrap (with cling-wrap) for humidity.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

Sure.. it sounds like it would work...

cloning is really simple...

I have cloned in wet shoelaces before...

and I am not joking...

it was wick type cloner made from a pop bottle and some nasty shoe laces from sneakers on their way to the garbage can...

water, soil, RW, RR, air, will all give you roots if you manage to keep them alive long enough...

But I am getting confused... I am ALWAYS confused...

What is your goal with all this experimentation?

Are you trying to get some clones with some roots???

or are you just fiddling around with different methods for the heck of it?


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 28, 2009)

Just Experimenting, I'll prolly end up like you with 50+ clones laying around (YEA RIGHT!!) only im out of room to keep any more than 4. But im sure I'll learn something on the way


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

Well...

clones don't need much light...

In some of my more dis-organized weeks, I literally have trayfuls of clones laying around the house...

I just potted some yesterday that were cut on 5/23... 

They were a little bigger than the others... but obviously stunted... living off of straight un-pH'd tap water, in a 2" rw cube... 

Still green as can be though...healthy roots popping out of every crevice in the cube..

I only want the healthiest clones... so I kinda not care for them really... 

that way the weak ones die fast...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 28, 2009)

Yea that sounds good, It gives you more of a choice to pick from


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

Well.... I have reached level 80...

I wonder what the fuck that means...

and what may happen when it reaches 100...?!?!?!

should I be concerned?????


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 28, 2009)

Our Water up here comes from the tap at 6.9 most of the time till the end of summer then it goes up a little, but it has fluoride in it and manganese i dont even wanna know what that is so i just boil and cool


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 28, 2009)

it says 6502 points needed (FOR WHAT?) on ur profile


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Our Water up here comes from the tap at 6.9 most of the time till the end of summer then it goes up a little, but it has fluoride in it and manganese i dont even wanna know what that is so i just boil and cool


I hear you...

My tap water is pH 7.4 and about 250ppm...

seems to work good on the clones...



o= High= o said:


> it says 6502 points needed (FOR WHAT?) on ur profile


Fuck if I know...  but I got 317,448 points...

I hope it doesn't blow up or something...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 28, 2009)

LOL You Might win a 6 pack of 1000 watter's ha ha


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

Shiiiit....

...

Well....

I'm dealing with a mess, if I ever made one....

I will tell you guys this... FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE..

a 256 gph pump in a 100 gallon res with a popped off hose will pump it all out in about 15 minutes...

and with only a 1 gallon wet vac... it takes A LONG FUCKING TIME TO GET RIF OF THE WATER....

fucking gypsies....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 28, 2009)

sounds like its going to be a long day gypsy..but good thing you got 24 hr sunlight hahahah...or is the sun finally starting to set for you up there??


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

it's starting to dip behind a hill... but not below the horizon yet...

Snow on the hills last night again... 4th time since solstice...

It's coming again... winter will not not fail...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 28, 2009)

hahah hibernation is just around the bend


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 28, 2009)

when i first built my 31 gal aerospring i didnt hook the top of my level indicator hose and that knight i went to check on them, and the hose must have got stuck on my fan cord and pulled it down all the water on the floor without any wet vac. but it was the basement floor, so we had a lot of wet bath towels the ol lady bitched about that one, LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

fuckin' A.... 

2 inches of water on the floor on one corner... 

I am sooooo glad I am not in the carpeted room anymore...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 28, 2009)

I cant imagine a spill on carpet


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

I did 30 gallons on the carpet once...

a lot of wet vacc'ing that day too....

I am almost done here.... I wish a had a 100 gallon wet vac...

But when I finish I got some new pics...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 28, 2009)

Cant Wait 2 C Them


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 28, 2009)

sorry to hear about your mishap gypsy, I guess there are always trade-offs in life. You were smart and put a nice big stable res in place for your big mommas to reduce variable change and then your massive pump get's mad at you and has a pissing match all over your room. Good thing no electronics were ruined. Great reminder to keep everything electric up in the air away from water. Best of luck with your cleanup.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

For those of you that can watch HULU...

This is totally worth it...


http://www.hulu.com/watch/62618/buena-vista-social-club

and for those of you who cannot...

here's a taste...

[youtube]6JEdf7XsV5g[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> sorry to hear about your mishap gypsy, I guess there are always trade-offs in life. You were smart and put a nice big stable res in place for your big mommas to reduce variable change and then your massive pump get's mad at you and has a pissing match all over your room. Good thing no electronics were ruined. Great reminder to keep everything electric up in the air away from water. Best of luck with your cleanup.


It was totally my own fault...

I disconnected it to move something... the phone rang... I forgot... the timer came on...

Not the pumps fault at all...

100% my doing...

In fact, if I had not wanted to rotate one of the plants to take a picture of it... for.. uh... you guys...

I would not have disconnected the top feed hose.. and therefore... blah blah blah...

So yeah.. not the pump's fault...


And yeah... when growing with water... only have things that can get wet on the floor... you WILL spill something at one point or another...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

A 2 tray SOG keeps on giving...























Cindy escaped me yesterday... but not today... she's gettin' chopped...














and the "other side"...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 28, 2009)

"DUDE" What Can I say Im speechless They are gorgeous !!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

*Eskimo Ice-Cream recipes.... 



Food and RecipesIndian and Eskimo Ice Cream*


*Eulachon or hooligan:*
From the herring family, hooligan, also called candle fish, average 6 to 9 inches long,




living in huge schools in Alaskans salt waters. They are blue-brown color on the back with black flakes on the fins and the tail with a silver color on the bottom. The upper jaw extends past the eyes. In spring, between April and May, mature fish are heading toward rivers to spawn in fresh water, most all die after spawning. Females lay around 17,000 to 60,000 eggs, depending on size, after becoming mature in 3 to 4 years.
Fish of Alaska
del.icio.us Tags: eulachon hooligan herring
*Rendering Oil From Eulachon*
Eagerly awaited every spring is the midMay run of eulachon. During a short period of timerarely as much as two weeksthese fish run up into the Chilkat and Chilkoot rivers. Variously written eulachon, eulichan, ooligan and hooligan, they are called _saak_ in Tlingit, and are still important in the diet of the Chilkat people.
Presentday methods of preparing eulachon oil are much more efficient, but I found the old method fascinating, as it was described to me by a very old lady a long time ago. A large pit was dug in the ground near the river. The pit was filled with eulachon, which were allowed to ripen in the warm spring sunshine for about two weeks. Then a large fire was built beside the pit to heat rocks and water. Hot water was poured into the pit and the rocks were rolled in to help keep the water hot; the heat rendered out the oil. As more water was poured into the pit, the oil rose to the top and was skimmed off. After the early traders introduced the use of large iron pots, the people reversed the procedure, adding the ripened fish to boiling water, which greatly increased the amount of oil that could be extracted from a given amount of fish.
The eulachon oil, which is as clear as salad oil when properly made, was used for a variety of things. For instance, when poured over berries in a storage box or other container, it sealed out the air and kept the berries from spoiling. This practice, with modern freezing and canning methods available, is no longer used, although oil may be mixed with berries when they are served. Mrs. Mildred Sparks says that when her mother used eulachon oil for frying Indian doughnuts, the oil did not penetrate the dough, and the doughnuts did not taste fishy. Most important, the oil was, and still is, put into oil dishes into which such foods as dried fish may be dipped before eating, just as some foods are dipped in drawn butter.
Todays rendering vats are rectangular or square metal affairs which can be moved over a trench in which a fire is built to heat the water. There is usually a steam vent near the top and a large wooden plug near the bottom, which can be removed to drain water and fish residue when the rendering process is finished.
When the water comes to a boil, the fish is shoveled from the ripening pit into tubs, carried to the rendering vat and poured into boiling water. The fish are carefully stirred so that they will heat as evenly as possible. The results are best if the mixture is kept just below boiling. This can be done by regulating the fire below the vat, drawing wood off it or returning it as needed.
As the oil rises to the top of the vat, it is skimmed offa skillet makes a good skimmerand put into temporary containers, such as gallon (3.8 L) jugs. When all the oil has been skimmed, the vat is used for the next batch. The residue is sometimes saved to be used as a fertilizer.
Within a day or two of rendering, the oil must be clarified. The thick, cloudy oil is poured into a kettle in which there is little water. It is stirred and heated to boiling. Then more water is added to help settle impurities out of the mixture.
It takes about half an hour of stirring and settling before the clarified oil can be ladled out and strained into permanent storage containers. Most people prefer to store it in the freezer, where it will remain in perfection condition. In bygone days, it was kept in the coolest, darkest corner of the house, or even partially underground beneath the house. If the oil is not to be frozen, it should be poured into sterilized glass containers and kept cool.
Cited From: Elizabeth Hakkinen and _Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans. _Published by Alaska Northwest Books, 1983. Elisabeth Hakkinens story, originally titled _Eulachon Run_ is adapted from _ALASKA_ magazine, May 1977.
Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans
del.icio.us Tags: eulachon.oil eulachon ooligan saak

*DiaxshIndian Ice Cream*
Mix some of the second fall of snow with melted or heated ooligan grease. Beat it up with the hands until it fluffs. Add a bit of sugar to your taste. Pour some blueberries over this and you have Tsimpshean ice cream. This can be frozen and saved for the summer.
Cited From: _Tsimpshean Indian Island Cookbook_, Metlakatla (footnoted) and _Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans. _Published by Alaska Northwest Books, 1983.
Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans
del.icio.us Tags: Indian.ice.cream traditional.foods.and.recipes

*Caribou Agutuk*
_Agutuk, spelled various ways when the word is used in English, is often called Eskimo ice cream. There are many ways of making it. Berries are often incorporated in the fluffy mixture and instead of the cheesy taste ascribed to this recipe, the result is sweet. Several such recipes have been included in the berry section._
Caribou meat, preferably that along the sinews from the back and the hindquarters, is boiled and either chopped into very fine pieces or ground and added to a mixture of fats. Here is a typical Point Hope recipe:
_1 cup (240 mL) caribou or edible beef tallow_
_1 cup (240 mL) seal or whale oil_
_4 pounds (1.8 kg) caribou meat, cooked and ground_
_1 cup (240 mL) caribou cooking broth_
First, the tallow is thoroughly chopped or hammered; then softened by squeezing in the hands or by warming it slightly on the stove. It is then beaten or whipped to a fluffusing a circular motion of the hand. Seal or whale oil is then added gradually and after each small addition the mixture is whipped until it is light and fluffy. The lukewarm cooking broth is added next, again whipping and stirring thoroughly after each small addition. Lastly, the ground caribou meat is stirred in thoroughly and the mixture set aside to cool. Caribou _agutuk_ has a very pleasant delicate cheesy taste.
Cited From: _The Alaska Dietary Survey_ and _Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans._ Published by Alaska Northwest Books, 1983.
Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans
del.icio.us Tags: eskimo.ice.cream caribou.agutuk agutuk
Agutuk or Akutaq or ackutuk or Eskimo ice cream in the past always began with tallow from big game and seal oil as the base for whipping various kinds of berries into a fluffy dessert. Now that these things are not always available, beef tallow and vegetable oil are used when necessary. Also in the long ago days, no sugar was used, but that is another ingredient that has come into use in recent years. The methods varied, but as a rule, the fat was broken up by beating with the hands, then the seal oil and other ingredientsberries in seasonwere added while the mixture was constantly worked with the hands to achieve greater lightness. The following recipes represent both old ways and new. Because each one uses berries as a major ingredient, all are sweettasting products, even without sugar. Agutuk made with tallow and oil, alone is said to have a cheesy flavor. The first three recipes below are reprinted from _The Alaska Dietary Survey_. While these are rather short on directions, read onyoull get the hang of it.
del.icio.us Tags: agutuk akutaq ackutuk Eskimo.ice.cream traditional.foods.and.recipes
 
*Agutuk with Cloudberries*
_1 cup (240 mL) beef, caribou or moose fat_
_1/2 to 1 cup (120 to 240 mL) seal oil (sometimes called oogruk oil)_
_1/2 cup (120 mL) more or less, water or snow_
_10 to 12 cups (2.4 to 2.8 mL) cloudberries_
_0 to 2 cups (0 to 480 mL) sugar_
_(recipe directions follow below)._
Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans
Discovering Wild Plants
  
*Crowberry Agutuk with Sourdock*
_1 1/4 cups (300 mL) beef or caribou tallow_
_1 cup (240 mL) seal oil_
_1 cup (240 mL) sugar_
_1/2 cup (120 mL) water_
_5 cups (1.2 L) sourdock, (plant) cooked _
_6 cups (1.45 L) crowberries_
_1 cup (240 mL) raisins, softened_
_1/2 pound (228 g) dried apples, cooked_
_(recipe directions follow below)._
Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans
Discovering Wild Plants
del.icio.us Tags: crowberry.agutuk.with.sourdock traditional.foods.and.recipes
 
*Cranberry Agutuk*
_1 piece moose fat, about 4×1x1 inch (10×2.5×2.5 cm)_
_1/2 cup (120 mL) seal oil_
_1 cup (240 mL) sugar_
_4 cups (1 L) lowbush cranberries_
_2 cups (480 mL) crowberries_
_*Akutag and now some directions*:_
If you use fresh seal oil you dont get the strong taste. Put a handful of Crisco in the bowl. Work it with your hand and add a little cold water. Put in the seal oil and work it more. The real Eskimo way was to make it with reindeer fat, chopped in small pieces. They put it on the stove to melt it. They never used to put sugar in. Stir in the sugar. If you keep your hand working it a long time all the sugar melts, it dissolves. It will just fluff up, now watch. You keep adding water, more water. Every time you put sugar in, it will fluff more. Keep working it and you cant smell the seal oil. Then put in the salmonberries. There should be blackberries, too. And then I put it up in my little freezer up there, let it cool off and eat it. If you just want to have a little spoonful now, you may.
Cited From: _Alice Smith, Mekoryuk_, Tundra Drums., and _Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans._ Published by Alaska Northwest Books, 1983.
Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans
Discovering Wild Plants
del.icio.us Tags: cranberry.agutuk akutaq traditional.foods.and.recipes crowberry.agutuk
 
*Berry Creamy*
Add sufficient granulated sugar to 1/2 pound (228 g) sweet cream butter to make a stiff paste. Stir in 1 cup (240 mL) tart fresh or cooked wild berries such as raspberries or blueberries. Cranberries and strawberries are not suitable. Let brew in refrigerator for at least 24 hours. Serve as a dessert.
Cited From: _Mrs. Michael Petrov, An Alaskan CookBook, _Kenai, and _Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans._ Published by Alaska Northwest Books, 1983.
Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans
Discovering Wild Plants
*Real Eskimo Ice Cream*
_2 cups (480 mL) seal oil_
_1 to 1 1/2 pounds (0.45 to 0.70 kg) reindeer fat_
_berries_
Boil the oil and reindeer fat together for two or three minutes. Cook until lukewarm. Take a bowlful of loose snow, not too powdery, and add oil. beat well to avoid lumps. Let freeze a bit. Fold in wild berries.
Cited From: _Out of Alaskas Kitchens_, and _Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans._ Published by Alaska Northwest Books, 1983.
Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans
del.icio.us Tags: raspberry.agutuk blueberry.agutuk
   
*Our Favorite Eskimo Ice Cream*
_shortening, about 1/2 to 3/4 cup (120 to 180 mL)_
_sugar, about 1 cup (240 mL), or sweeten to taste_
_berries, about 1 scant quart (0.85 L)_
We use salmonberries (knotberry, baked appleberry, akpik, ground mulberry, wineberry, arctic raspberry, bramble dewberry, raspberry cousins, muck-a-muck), blueberries, blackberries (crowberries, mossberries, black crowberries). Cream shortening until fluffy. You can add a little of the berry juice to make this softer. Add berries, a small amount at a time, until you use up the berries. Serve with smoked salmon strips.
Cited From: _Audrey Rearden, Cooking Up A Storm_, Homer, Alaska., and _Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans._ Published by Alaska Northwest Books, 1983.
Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans
Discovering Wild Plants
del.icio.us Tags: salmonberry.agutuk knotberry.agutuk appleberry.agutuk akpik mulberry.agutuk wineberry. agutuk arctic.raspberry.agutuk dewberry.agutuk muck-a-muck.agutuk blueberry.agutuk blackberry. agutuk crowberry.agutuk.with.sourdock mossberry.agutuk black.crowberry.agutuk traditional.foods.and.recipes
   
*Cranberry and Whitefish Agutuk*
_1 cup (240mL) shortening_
_2 to 2 1/2 cups (480 to 600 mL) sugar_
_few drops of water_
_desired amount of lowbush cranberries_
_2 cups (480 mL) boiled and shredded whitefish (sheefish)_
Wash your hands and let them remain wet. Cream the sugar and the shortening. Add a few drops of water and mix well with hands until fluffy. Add desired amount of cranberries alternately with whitefish. Dont worry about it being sour; the fish and sugar take away the bitterness. Serve as a dessert.
Cited From: _Carol Hester, Uutuqtwa, Bristol Bay High School, _Naknek Alaska., and _Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans._ Published by Alaska Northwest Books, 1983.
Cooking Alaskan by Alaskans
Discovering Wild Plants
del.icio.us Tags: cranberry.whitefish.agutuk sheefish.agutuk traditional.foods.and.recipes

*Sheefish or Inconnu*:
The sheefish is a member of the whitefish family but is distinguishable from the more common whitefish by the strong extended lower jaw. The body profile is streamlined and the color is silvery with a darker coloration on the dorsal surface. It often displays a phosphorescent purple sheen when taken from the water. Males and females are similar, but females live longer and attain greater size. They reach 16 inches in length at age 2, and up to 30 inches in length and weights to 14 pounds by age 8. Sheefish from the Selawik-Kobuk area grow at a slower rate. They weigh about 10 pounds at age 10, but since they may live over 20 years, they may attain a very large size. Age at first spawning varies with the population, but males mature from ages 7 to 11. Some sheefish spawn every year, but every other year is probably the rule in most populations. Sheefish in the Selawik-Kobuk area may weigh up to 60 pounds, while in Interior Alaska they seldom exceed 25 pounds. Upstream migrations of sheefish from the wintering grounds begin during the period of ice breakup. The movements last from a few weeks in the Upper Yukon to over four months in the Lower Yukon River. Sheefish travel up to 1,000 miles upstream to spawn in the Alatna River. Sheefish do not feed in the later stages of the spawning migration but subsist on reserves of body fat. A 12-pound female may contain 100,000 eggs while a 50-pound female contains nearly 400,000 eggs. Sheefish have very stringent spawning ground requirements. The water must be from 4 to 8 feet deep with fast current over a bottom composed of differentially-sized gravel. Spawning occurs during late September and early October in water of 40&#65533; F or colder. Sheefish do not dig a redd or spawning nest, the slightly adhesive fertilized eggs fall to the stream bottom where they lodge in the gravel, and a rapid downstream migration occurs after spawning as they head to their wintering grounds and once again the fish begin feeding.
Fish of Alaska
del.icio.us Tags: sheefish whitefish


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> A 2 tray SOG keeps on giving...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





o= High= o said:


> "DUDE" What Can I say Im speechless They are gorgeous !!



Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## DocBrown (Jul 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


>


*Wow... this picture here is very pleasant to the eye... Nice job bro.*


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

_
Once you go Eskimo, there's nowhere else to go._


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

I mean....

_
Once you go Eskimo, there's nowhere else to go.

_


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


>


Hahahhaha, holy shit, I just did a spit take!!!!
Looking good buddy.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 28, 2009)

Gypsy you are THE stoned, slightly less mobile Bear Grilis


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey gypsy, sorry I didn't make it over here yesterday, its been hecktik!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Gypsy you are THE stoned, slightly less mobile Bear Grilis


uh... no offense... but there ain't no "hotel rooms" around these parts...



Thundercat said:


> Hey gypsy, sorry I didn't make it over here yesterday, its been hecktik!


no wucking furries...

I decided to keep the moms and do half SOG ( 2 3x3 trays) and half Satindicas (or Sativicas as Blaze calls them...)

I learned one thing though...

I DO NOT like the added expense of long veg times......


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> A 2 tray SOG keeps on giving...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 28, 2009)

Hay all this talk bout eskimo food, i seen this thing on tv bout an Alaska McDonalds where its like 30 mi out in the middle of nowhere and the drive through window is lowered for sleds and snowmobiles and no indoors restaraunt and peeps are out eating big mac's in a blizzard. You ever seen one like that Gypsy


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 28, 2009)

man i bet theres a MASSIVE rootball in those clay pebbles


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Your monsters are looking really nice......


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't believe how well those satindicativas are doing. (funny side note, I'm really blitzed and writing out satin-dicativas made me giggle.)

You ever find if your trays arent packed with plants, that when they flood, the pots will float around and sometimes tip over, spilling hydroton everwhere?


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Dude.. I am so sorry to hear about your mite problem...
> 
> I have not had the pleasure of dealing with them yet.. so I have no experience with them or the products that help...
> 
> ...


Here's a pic of her now and her little girls she gave me the first pic was on 7/19/09, I did trim that bottom stuff off and it did make a differance. Thankx once again for the advice


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 28, 2009)

This is the link to my new thread..Multi Strain BP grow


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 28, 2009)

what a coincidence purp, also here to whore a thread and check out some pretty pictures.

Shack's O.D. Baby I'm acting as a ghost writer for my brother's grow, i will photo journaling it as well, hopefully soon.. no photos yet, by the weekend for sure..

happy growing!


Shack


----------



## DWR (Jul 29, 2009)

Gypsy that cindy is looking very nice !!!

looks great m8 ! love the new grow style...  So i get confused a bit, whats where and what does what ?

how much are you running for them bigger 3 plants, sorry cant be bothrd to re read it all again, i might of missed it  

-

How many cindys did you put in flower under what kind of light ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 29, 2009)

Cindy got chopped...

Here's what she looked like just before I started...





















































​


----------



## cph (Jul 29, 2009)

Cindy looks tasty!!! Enjoy

Have you your gotten thru your indecisiveness?


----------



## heftamga (Jul 29, 2009)

nice pics and the buds gypsy & how you prepare your backgrounds.
you gotta love this thread.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 29, 2009)

She is a sexy bitch!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 29, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Hay all this talk bout eskimo food, i seen this thing on tv bout an Alaska McDonalds where its like 30 mi out in the middle of nowhere and the drive through window is lowered for sleds and snowmobiles and no indoors restaraunt and peeps are out eating big mac's in a blizzard. You ever seen one like that Gypsy


No.. but I have seen people go to town and come back with 200 plain cheeseburgers to put in the freezer...



purpdaddy said:


> man i bet theres a MASSIVE rootball in those clay pebbles


We'll see at harvest time... they sure have the room and get plenty of water...



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Your monsters are looking really nice......


Thanks Bro...



SpruceZeus said:


> I can't believe how well those satindicativas are doing. (funny side note, I'm really blitzed and writing out satin-dicativas made me giggle.)


Thanks SZ.. I am a bit surprized myself... I thought for sure I would have killed them by now...



SpruceZeus said:


> You ever find if your trays arent packed with plants, that when they flood, the pots will float around and sometimes tip over, spilling hydroton everwhere?


Well... not really...

My moms will do that if they miss their haircut, cause they are so top heavy... but not in the flower room...



purpdaddy said:


> This is the link to my new thread..Multi Strain BP grow


I'm subscribed already.. Thanks!!!



Shackleford.R said:


> what a coincidence purp, also here to whore a thread and check out some pretty pictures.
> 
> Shack's O.D. Baby I'm acting as a ghost writer for my brother's grow, i will photo journaling it as well, hopefully soon.. no photos yet, by the weekend for sure..
> 
> ...


I'll go check it out...



DWR said:


> Gypsy that cindy is looking very nice !!!


Thanks DWR...



DWR said:


> looks great m8 ! love the new grow style...  So i get confused a bit, whats where and what does what ?


Everything is everywhere...  

I have a new room... which has been vegging the big girls... and my moms...

I brought the rest of the SOG into that room... as I am getting ready to flower the big plants...

And I moved the moms and clones to the "old" flower room... which I will adapt and retake as my own...



DWR said:


> how much are you running for them bigger 3 plants, sorry cant be bothrd to re read it all again, i might of missed it


How much am I running what? lights?

2x 600w



DWR said:


> How many cindys did you put in flower under what kind of light ?


Well... this was the original clone I got ...

I took 8 cuttings and turned 4 into moms... 4 are flowering in the SOG...

My whole set up consists of 4x 600w HID and a 400w t5 for the moms...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 29, 2009)

cph said:


> Cindy looks tasty!!! Enjoy
> 
> Have you your gotten thru your indecisiveness?


Yeah...

I have decided that vegging is for people with extra money...

I don't...

I simply cannot justify a 75% higher electric bill for the same yields...

I love the trees... but they are too expensive for me... I can't play...


----------



## cph (Jul 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I have decided that vegging is for people with extra money...
> 
> ...


Do what works for you. Nothing wrong with that.

Are you sending them into flower then?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 29, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Thankx once again for the advice


You are quite welcome..

Boy! you sre get them nice and bushy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 29, 2009)

cph said:


> Do what works for you. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Are you sending them into flower then?


yeah...

I still wish I could get my plant numbers down...

but then you gotta veg...

I think I am becoming ANTI vegging...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 29, 2009)

heftamga said:


> nice pics and the buds gypsy & how you prepare your backgrounds.
> you gotta love this thread.


Thanks...



bigjesse1922 said:


> She is a sexy bitch!


I love her more every day...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Gypsy, Are you going to dry andCURE Cindy? And i have a question Do You know if you can smoke the red hairs that fall off during drying?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup... dry and cure...

and sure you CAN smoke that.. but I find it a bit harsh...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You are quite welcome..
> 
> Boy! you sre get them nice and bushy...


 Thankx man, Compliments sure do make you feel good dont they, But what you do im sure your used to it by now and it still makes you happy dont it


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 29, 2009)

Everybody likes nice...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 29, 2009)

> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > Yup... dry and cure...
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup Glass jars are the shit..

I usually like at least a 4 week cure... independent of quantity... 

But some strains, like the BC Juicy Fruit I have, taste better with only a 1 week cure...

And taste is soooo subjective anyways...


----------



## o= High= o (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree my bubble gum-x tasted better just dried, than after a 2 week cure


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 29, 2009)

my brother and i are having a debate..

your tree grow buckets.. how many plants are in each?? 

in your photo of the 3 lined up, the bucket on the far left... 1.. 2.. 3..?? how many plants?


Shack


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 29, 2009)

2 each...


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 29, 2009)

At 5 weeks, my stuff is just starting to get complex; a little nutty and sweet. Before that it is harsh and stoney. It's a bit like wine but on a shorter time line. I've heard folks say they like the 6 month old the best. Can't say I've ever gotten that far. Probably depends a lot on how you store it. The work never ends.

I'm guessing juicy fruit isn't a big yielder since you said you keep that for home consumption only but a 1 week cure would be very convenient.





GypsyBush said:


> Yup Glass jars are the shit..
> 
> I usually like at least a 4 week cure... independent of quantity...
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 29, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> At 5 weeks, my stuff is just starting to get complex; a little nutty and sweet. Before that it is harsh and stoney. It's a bit like wine but on a shorter time line. I've heard folks say they like the 6 month old the best. Can't say I've ever gotten that far. Probably depends a lot on how you store it. The work never ends.
> 
> I'm guessing juicy fruit isn't a big yielder since you said you keep that for home consumption only but a 1 week cure would be very convenient.


I believe you...

But you gotta remember... I am still a newb... and 4 weeks is as far as I have gotten so far...

As for the Juicy Fruit... LOTS of people refer to her as a "commercial strain" with "big yields"...

I am just running my ppm waaay to rich for her liking...

My JFs are stressed beyond belief with nutrient overload, on the verge of nute burn from day one...

My other strains in the same res ask for way more... so I made a compromise with the 7 strains...

and the Juicy Fruit is the one to suffer the most...

I bet If I lowered my ppm to 900 to 1000, she would be a completely different producer...

But I got strains that like 1600ppm and can take 1800ppm...

compromise...

But I am not a good example of the full potential of the Juicy Fruit...

Mine are weak compared to what they can be...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 29, 2009)

Juicy fruit tastes like candy when it's fresh...

It looses the strong "wrigley's" after taste with a long cure...

But it's all personal taste you know...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Juicy fruit tastes like candy when it's fresh...
> 
> It looses the strong "wrigley's" after taste with a long cure...
> 
> But it's all personal taste you know...


GB been watching your grows and if you are as noob as you say you are doing quite well my friend. Nothing wrong with what I see.

I dont remember if you said but do you flush and if you do do you use a sweetner?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks bro...

I started 11 months ago with an aerogarden...

I am still a newb...

and I don't flush... no sweeteners or additives either...

Just 1 nute and h2o2...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> thanks bro...
> 
> I started 11 months ago with an aerogarden...
> 
> ...


What's up GB?

Whacha smokin on today?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Jesse...

you know... a little of this ... a little of that... some of the other's kief...

how are you doing?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 30, 2009)

r


GypsyBush said:


> Hey Jesse...
> 
> you know... a little of this ... a little of that... some of the other's kief...
> 
> how are you doing?


Oh I am doin just great. Slept in.

Its nice gettin time off in the summer


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 30, 2009)

summer is over here... 

trees are yellowing fast...

I say another 2 weeks and I'll start seeing frost....


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> summer is over here...
> 
> trees are yellowing fast...
> 
> I say another 2 weeks and I'll start seeing frost....


I would take the cold right now....

Granted, -40f would kick my domesticated ass.

It was 107f here yesterday! Guess how hot my room got?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd have to guess it stayed at temperature...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I'd have to guess it stayed at temperature...


Yeah really huh? I'm a dork lol

79f for 45 minutes or so, max temp! 

So your mishap with the pump REALLY make me rethink going hydro...

My op is on the second floor of my 3 bedroom townhouse. And there is a one bedroom apartment right below us...

All carpeted....NO acceptable place for water to spill PERIOD, in excess of a gallon or two MAX, without a MAJOR shit storm. 

I am gonna spill eventually, especially bein new at it, based on what I hear you sayin....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 30, 2009)

I was a dumbass...

and you do not need an external hose as I do with the top feed...

My ebb/flow has never leaked...

I have spaced and overfilled the res... and pulled hoses then turned the pump on...

But left alone my op has never leaked a single drop...

Just cause I am careless deosn;t mean you will do it..

How often do you overflow your sink? or bath tub?

Just get some pond liner plastic to form a "tub" and you will be golden...

Don;t get scared *cause I'm careless*....


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I was a dumbass...
> 
> and you do not need an external hose as I do with the top feed...
> 
> ...


Well I can be REALLY absent minded sometimes...

And you aren't the first example of this...it seems anyone who's hydro journal I follow for any length of time has had a spill that would turn my life upside down....I may have to go even farther than you suggest with the pond liner....just to be safe.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 30, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Well I can be REALLY absent minded sometimes...
> 
> And you aren't the first example of this...it seems anyone who's hydro journal I follow for any length of time has had a spill that would turn my life upside down....I may have to go even farther than you suggest with the pond liner....just to be safe.


you have never followed mine..all igrew on ever was the carpet in a room in the house..Went from an Aerogarden to a 6 gal Bubbleponics unit...never spilled a drop..ever..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 30, 2009)

You can be careful Jesse...

Trust me...

My ebb flow has never leaked...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 30, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> you have never followed mine..all igrew on ever was the carpet in a room in the house..Went from an Aerogarden to a 6 gal Bubbleponics unit...never spilled a drop..ever..


True, I haven't ever really followed yours...

But to be clear...I don't claim that I have followed EVERY hydro journal...

Just that the ones I HAVE, all have had spills in excess of something I am prepared to deal with...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 30, 2009)

And what I did,, other than the 100 gallon fuck up that I explained you could never have...

A wet vac cured in under 2 minutes...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 30, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> True, I haven't ever really followed yours...
> 
> But to be clear...I don't claim that I have followed EVERY hydro journal...
> 
> Just that the ones I HAVE, all have had spills in excess of something I am prepared to deal with...


just be careful when handling water around the carpet...move Slowly..


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You can be careful Jesse...
> 
> Trust me...
> 
> My ebb flow has never leaked...


Well good! 

And Purp, its good to know that someone has had no issues...I am just paranoid man...it doesn't take much to keep me up at night with worry, I must reluctantly admit...

I haven't seen you my way lately GB...you lose my trail?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 30, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Well good!
> 
> And Purp, its good to know that someone has had no issues...I am just paranoid man...it doesn't take much to keep me up at night with worry, I must reluctantly admit...
> 
> I haven't seen you my way lately GB...you lose my trail?



I've been lurking...

And Jesse I am confident that you can have a leak free ebb flow..

I cannot guarantee that you will not turn the water hose on and spray the inside of your apartment...

But can tell you that you can have a leak free ebb flow...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh and have you noticed how I setup the trays in the new room...

No bench.. the tray just sits right on top of the res...

Perfect match for a 3x3 tray....

let me go get a pic... you could not have seen yet...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh and have you noticed how I setup the trays in the new room...
> 
> No bench.. the tray just sits right on top of the res...
> 
> ...


I haven't seen yours yet...like that.

But I have seen others do it the same way...

Do you just shorten the length of your drain valve then, or push it farther into the rez, or what? I am assuming that the rez height changes relative to the tray...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 30, 2009)

You lost me bro...

Nothing changes..

Well... I shortened the hose from the pump to the tray to avoid a big "S" turn... but even that that was not necessary as I use flexible hose...

everything else stayed exactly the same...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 30, 2009)

Like this Jesse...

No chance of leaks...

Every connection is INSIDE of the res...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You lost me bro...
> 
> Nothing changes..
> 
> ...


Oh I see. I didn't know you used flexible hose.

I have seen pictures of people using just straight ABS pipe lately...had the wrong image in my mind.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Like this Jesse...
> 
> No chance of leaks...
> 
> Every connection is INSIDE of the res...


Ahh yes I see. Good idea.


----------



## DaGambler (Jul 31, 2009)

following ur big girls with great interest....

when i'm happy with my plant selection and survival rate i deffinitely want to go back to one plant per container... i just like the 'back-up' for the time being.

did you 'clean up' the whole op? or just start a new room. looking very clean in ur recent pics.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 31, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> following ur big girls with great interest....


Thanks Bro...



> when i'm happy with my plant selection and survival rate i deffinitely want to go back to one plant per container... i just like the 'back-up' for the time being.


Your op is looking amazing my friend...

I really like your "flood bays"...



> did you 'clean up' the whole op? or just start a new room. looking very clean in ur recent pics.
> .


I moved the op...

The original flower room was built when I was on crutches... and should have been on a wheelchair...

So it wasn't the best of anything...

Far from water, far from power, carpet floor, in the hottest spot of the house.. etc... etc...

So I decided to do the big girls and needed a place to veg them...

So I moved to the couch and started a new room...

Eventually, all 4 lights made it in there... 1/2 SOG and 1/2 Trees...

But I must be honest with you...

As Beautiful as they are, and as much fun as it has been to experiment...

I will be switching back to my zero veg SOG...

Vegging moms under a 400w T5 and using the HIDs EXCLUSIVELY to make bud is just plain CHEAPER...

I can't afford to have so many watts to veg, when I can get the same yield "without vegging"...

Shame.. cause they are beautiful.. and the bigger they get, the more awesome they are...

Now... if I plan a little better... next Summer I may be able to veg some outside... and the bring them in to flower...

But as far as vegging indoors with HIDs, at lest for me... is not worth the extra dollars...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 31, 2009)

this made me laugh on another thread...

guess you had to be there...

but still...

it's got electrolytes...

[youtube]y0O7_3o3BrI[/youtube]


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 31, 2009)

Speakin of other threads...

Read the 0 veg stuff...

Fairly entertaining...that dude must feel emasculated already huh? Dewey put him over the edge


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 31, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> following ur big girls with great interest....
> 
> when i'm happy with my plant selection and survival rate i deffinitely want to go back to one plant per container... i just like the 'back-up' for the time being.
> 
> ...


That guy in your avatar fell weak for sum pussy,escaped prison and was shot down with just one year left.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 31, 2009)

OK GB here my attempt at a the TREE GROW..WHats ya think be honest...The sativa is ed rosenthal super bud the
Indica is White desiel
Those are 2 1000's tracking baby!!!!!
Semper Fi


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 31, 2009)

Hemlock said:


> OK GB here my attempt at a the TREE GROW


Nice!  How far along are they?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jul 31, 2009)

Glad to see all is well with you gypsy . . . .  & love as always.


----------



## PuffPuffPuffGive (Aug 1, 2009)

where's the fing pix?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 1, 2009)

ain't got none....


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Nice!  How far along are they?


The ED is about 1.5 weeks the Desiel is about 5 days


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 1, 2009)

Hemlock said:


> OK GB here my attempt at a the TREE GROW..WHats ya think be honest...The sativa is ed rosenthal super bud the
> Indica is White desiel
> Those are 2 1000's tracking baby!!!!!
> Semper Fi



Beautiful...

"tracking" means on a light mover?



NewGrowth said:


> Glad to see all is well with you gypsy . . . .  & love as always.


Yup... how you been?

Did you get to see the newest pics?

well here are some of them...




A 2 tray SOG keeps on giving...























and the "other side"...


















PuffPuffPuffGive said:


> where's the fing pix?





GypsyBush said:


> ain't got none....


Who's that guy???



Hemlock said:


> The ED is about 1.5 weeks the Desiel is about 5 days


How long in veg???


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome gypsy you mother set up is pretty solid. Keep that SOG growing man!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 1, 2009)

Those girls are getting ready to flower....

19 gallon pots of hydroton... ebb&flow/top feed....

All 3 are "Satindicas"... a dense indica center... surrounded by fruity sativa branches...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 1, 2009)

[youtube]4USAhCvg-JY[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 1, 2009)

[youtube]khLSrY4aBmA[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 1, 2009)

[youtube]ujcYw2QTPzM[/youtube]


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Beautiful...
> 
> "tracking" means on a light mover?
> 
> ...


 They were about 1 year old mothers that I had to do something with and when I read that you were going to try a tree grow it hit me that I had those mother...I had two trays coming down so I went fofr it. My dad always told me to follow a pattern of sucess and having watched you I just follow along...Have a good one GB..
Semper Fi


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 2, 2009)

Have I ever mentioned I am a sucker for freaky girls with hoops???

[youtube]XIqtQ12ImCA[/youtube]


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Have I ever mentioned I am a sucker for freaky girls with hoops???
> 
> [youtube]XIqtQ12ImCA[/youtube]


You and me both friend.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 2, 2009)

*There* were 3 men and they all died in a car crash and went to hell. When they got there the devil asked them all in turn a question. 







To he first he said "what was your biggest sin on earth?" and the man replied "Oh man I just love alcohol and being drunk man" so the devil showed the man to a room full of alcohol of every type and description and he put the man inside and said "see you in 100 years" and locked the door. 









To the second man he asked the same question and the man replied "oh man I just love to have sex with the ladies, I was really unfaithful to my wife man". So the devil took the man and showed him to a room full of hundreds upon thousands of gorgeous and beautiful naked women. The man ran inside and the devil said "see you in 100 years" and locked the door. 







The third man's answer to the question was "oh man I just LOVE weed! I'm high all the time man and I can't live without it!". The devil showed the man to a room packed with the most amazing grade-A bud you've ever seen, stacked to the roof! The man went inside and the devil locked the door after saying "see you in 100 years". 











100 years later the devil came by to let the three men out. He opened the door to the first man's room and found the man collapsed on the ground, passed out with empty bottles laying around him and puke all over him. He was a mess. 









The devil opened the 2nd man's door and the man came running out of the room and cried "IM GAY! IM GAY!". 









Finally the devil came to the third man's room and opened the door. Sitting in the middle of all the bud, in the exact same position the devil had left him in was the man. He looked up at the devil and with a single tear rolling down his cheek he asked ; 







"hey man, got a light?"
​


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> *There* were 3 men and they all died in a car crash and went to hell. When they got there the devil asked them all in turn a question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




got a light? lol pretty funny


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 3, 2009)

A seedling from the old DWC days...

It's good to look back sometimes...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> [youtube]khLSrY4aBmA[/youtube]


One of my favorite bands. Thx Gypsy


----------



## Mammath (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Gyps, when those trees goin into 12/12?... Or did I miss something. 
Get 'em started. Those girls are gonna be big! You'll love it 
It's a 30% power reduction too lol.

Seriously though those girls are going to explode! 
I'm surprised at their potential considering you did not for see them growing like this?
You've done a great job. 

Let the pigeons loose!


----------



## DWR (Aug 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> *There* were 3 men and they all died in a car crash and went to hell. When they got there the devil asked them all in turn a question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK THAT WAS GOOOOOOD !


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 3, 2009)

LOL...Good One GB


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Gyps, when those trees goin into 12/12?... Or did I miss something.
> Get 'em started. Those girls are gonna be big! You'll love it
> It's a 30% power reduction too lol.


Drop them down do 10/14 for some more power reduction without sacrificing bud growth .


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 3, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Drop them down do 10/14 for some more power reduction without sacrificing bud growth .


Hey man I didnt know that at 10/14 you could get the same results as 12/12, thats a BIG savings at my place. Thankx 4 the info


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 3, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Hey man I didnt know that at 10/14 you could get the same results as 12/12, thats a BIG savings at my place. Thankx 4 the info


10 or 11 hours light works fine. I usually drop down to 10 hours for the last few weeks.


----------



## zechbro (Aug 3, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> 10 or 11 hours darkness works fine. I usually drop down to 10 hours for the last few weeks.


 does that help with stressing them a lil b4 there finished to crank up the crystals? or does it just save power?


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 3, 2009)

zechbro said:


> does that help with stressing them a lil b4 there finished to crank up the crystals? or does it just save power?


Sorry I ment 10-11 hours of light not dark. Im not sure if it increases trick production but it doesnt stress the plant.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Gyps, when those trees goin into 12/12?... Or did I miss something.


I have been waiting as long as I could...

The buds in the room are in week 7 & 8... or a bunch of new clones...

So the room has been running 18/6...

I am hoping to get MBlaze's approval before I switch...

But I can't hold much longer...





> Get 'em started. Those girls are gonna be big! You'll love it
> It's a 30% power reduction too lol.



I have been running them at PPM 1600... pH 5.8~6.3...

The have grown a lot...



> Seriously though those girls are going to explode!
> I'm surprised at their potential considering you did not for see them growing like this?
> You've done a great job.


Thank You very much...

Those are very kind words...

I am just glad I have managed to keep them alive... 

It's been a scary deal.... having so much riding on 3 plants... 

I mean.. I used to kill more than that PER DAY...

But I am happy... they look beautiful...

Stay tuned for a full GYPSY STYLE update... (I got my memory deally today...)



> Let the pigeons loose!


I hope MBlaze likes what he sees today...

And I really hope he gives me the green light...

We shall see...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 3, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Drop them down do 10/14 for some more power reduction without sacrificing bud growth .


I will ...

Thanks for the note...

I am headed to take some pictures of the girls right now...

Stay tuned...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 3, 2009)

I guess it's a lot easier to make bud shots look good ...

But here they are as of a few minutes ago... STILL in veg... (hint hint... )


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 3, 2009)

Since when did people try growing Redwood's indoors??? That is one heckuva "tree" trunk you have in the last pic gypsy. Bravo for venturing into the unknown and rolling the dice. Can't wait to see all those bud-sites start to take shape! Gonna look real sweet having those indica bush in the middle of those sativas.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 3, 2009)

damn man lookin reallly good!!!stop by and check out my grow link is below keep it up!!! ooo yea +REP


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 3, 2009)

Sweet Jesus Gypsy! With trunks like those, those plants are going to have their own ecosystem to them soon. Very nicely done. Just be careful not to de-house any indigenous life that takes up residence in those trees come chop time. Not sure if squirrels, sloths, and snow leopards increase yield.

Keep it up.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I guess it's a lot easier to make bud shots look good ...


Are you a budding photographer, or a photographer budding? lol 

Great pic. 

That stem is actually the width of a pencil but with his Gypsy powers he's created the illusion that it is BIG! 

You turned that 3 plant SOG yet? lol
Not many plants to cover those sqm's Gyps


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Are you a budding photographer, or a photographer budding? lol
> 
> Great pic.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!

I have not flipped them yet...

Still waiting for Blaze...

As for the pencil... some more tricks for you...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anyone else see a very stoned Kermit the Frog on that photo?


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Does anyone else see a very stoned Kermit the Frog on that photo?


Hahaha I can see it


----------



## Mammath (Aug 4, 2009)

... that's some funny shit.

...and that's a pen not a pencil lol.

Could be a gheko?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

IT IS TOO!!!! a pencil that is...


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Does anyone else see a very stoned Kermit the Frog on that photo?



hah yeah !

fucking awsome !!!!!! 

-

excellent work gypsy come along way, watchd it all go down great stuff m8


cant wait for the switch  NZNZNZ BABY


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey GB what site do you use to host your pix to use on here


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

I use a really really cool site called ROLLIUTUP.ORG

Every time I want to post a picture... I just upload them right to my post...


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 4, 2009)

OK thankx im trying to edit my avatar, but with no luck


----------



## maddawg13 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just dropping by to say hello GB !

The frog is cool , He a stoner also ? Ha Ha !

Take it easy man . Good luck on the trees !


----------



## potpimp (Aug 4, 2009)

Saucerful of Secrets was the first album I ever bought of PF. I remember "Several Species of Small Furry Animals Grooving Together in a Cave with a Pict". Man that was a great stoner band!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's some stoners having fun...

Hermeto is actually one of the great names of Brazilian "prog jazz"...

I wanna be like that when I grow old(er...)

[youtube]XTgGc0YMTX4[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

On a more conventional stage...

[youtube]W821bgUU_mY[/youtube]


----------



## Mammath (Aug 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> IT IS TOO!!!! a pencil that is...


Hey ease up with the finger there tiger.
I was just jerk'n ya chain.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

I meant that in the most joking way possible bro...

Sorry ... I figured you'd know I was playing around...

Consider the finger removed...



GypsyBush said:


> IT IS TOO!!!! a pencil that is...


----------



## Mammath (Aug 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I meant that in the most joking way possible bro...
> 
> Sorry ... I figured you'd know I was playing around...
> 
> Consider the finger removed...


Yeah weez cool m8


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

[youtube]igkjcuw_n_U[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

[youtube]Td1l7iplCFE[/youtube]​


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

some more weird shit...


[youtube]9pPBGDWgGVw[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

[youtube]i4BYMvVvMg0[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW...

[youtube]yB5fCrDW7mI[/youtube]


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> some more weird shit...
> 
> 
> [youtube]9pPBGDWgGVw[/youtube]


good vid
this sounds dope!! love this kinda shit..

got any evil sounding classical music you know of?
been looking for some stuff for awhile not my genre really but love the music!
stay real!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

how about this?

[youtube]XcZ7Deu0V9A[/youtube]


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> WOW...
> 
> [youtube]yB5fCrDW7mI[/youtube]


Thats so frustrating.
I've been playing guitar long before that kid was a twinkle in his papas eye, but if I practiced another 50 years I might get close to as clean as some of the runs that he takes.
I can't help but marvel at these damn childhood prodigys...

Ever see this kid?
[youtube]WPncumXZExo[/youtube]


He's in his mid twenties now and playing uninspired jazz fusion music. A shame if you ask me, he could have been one hell of a rock drummer.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> He's in his mid twenties now and playing uninspired jazz fusion music. A shame if you ask me, he could have been one hell of a rock drummer.



That is why I think more kids should do more drugs....

To open their minds....


----------



## DWR (Aug 5, 2009)

I cant watch all them vids to many  !!  

hahah, liked the first one.. the huge lillys.. and the mind reading thing.. funny thing is i allways stand with my thumbs in my pockets.. so that means im sexy   IM SEXY IM SEXY  

[youtube]MDX5c3nXexc[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

this one is worth watching again...





GypsyBush said:


> [youtube]XTgGc0YMTX4[/youtube]


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 5, 2009)

Those dudes are in their underwear  

so i've been thinking about the 'old style' vs. the 'new style' g.y.p.s.y.b.u.s.h.g.r.o.w. ....

and i know you've said that the bean counter is requesting a return to the old style, but perhaps there is a 'happy medium'. Like just having 2-3 weeks of veg. time?
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> Those dudes are in their underwear
> 
> so i've been thinking about the 'old style' vs. the 'new style' g.y.p.s.y.b.u.s.h.g.r.o.w. ....
> 
> ...



Well I'm thinking about it ...

but the zero veg SOG is soooo efficient...

I like the idea of having the HIDs in 12/12 ALL the time...

Any extra veg seems to me like extra cost...

How do you justify vegging? how do you work your numbers to make it come out on top?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

the 5" clone in the contest...










and here is a "low profile" clone that I have going too...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

I like it...




Someone that was a little kid once said:


> Everything I need to know, I learned from Noah's Ark
> 
> ONE: Don't miss the boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 5, 2009)

wow just wow huge plants you got going there can't wait to see them in full flower. And remember the wait is worth the harvest bro. Again can't wait to see a baseball bat size cola on that bigen lol 

Peace


----------



## zechbro (Aug 5, 2009)

that video is wack, but its pretty friggin buzzy though GB


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Well I'm thinking about it ...
> 
> but the zero veg SOG is soooo efficient...
> 
> ...


For me its a hobby so numbers dont bother me. My grows are just for personal use but the person that helped me start growing indoors grew purely for profit. He did 3 grows of 4 plants each year and was making in excess of 90k per year from a total of only 12 plants. Everything he grew got sold to one person. I dont care what anyone says because that is what I call efficient if your growing for profit.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> the 5" clone in the contest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn man that looks like sum dank !!!good job!!!! new pics on my thread check um out https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-43.html#post2855815


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> how about this?
> 
> [youtube]XcZ7Deu0V9A[/youtube]



haha yeahhhh


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 6, 2009)

damn ya 90k off of 12 plants a year is well worth the money spent. Depending on how much you accutally spent running the grow up aslong as your profits are atleast more than 50% of what you spent I say hell to the mothafuck ya lmao 

Peace


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Well I'm thinking about it ...
> 
> but the zero veg SOG is soooo efficient...
> 
> ...


you justify doing some veg. time for the original reason that you wanted to try growing just a couple plants per light...

you do some veg. time so that you can run less plant numbers and still have a 'sea of green'. the more plants you have the faster you fill in the sea of green. but if you vegged for 2-3 weeks (after cloning for 10-14 days) it would allow you to run about 1/2 as many plants, i would guess. i know you were talking about cutting down on plant numbers for a while there... so that would be one way to do it.

it don't have to be Either Trees or Midgets 
.


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 6, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> For me its a hobby so numbers dont bother me. My grows are just for personal use but the person that helped me start growing indoors grew purely for profit. He did 3 grows of 4 plants each year and was making in excess of 90k per year from a total of only 12 plants. Everything he grew got sold to one person. I dont care what anyone says because that is what I call efficient if your growing for profit.


please pardon the curiousity but i'm wondering how anyone makes 90k off of 12 plants. is he getting 3 lbs. a plant and selling each pound for 3200 or what?

if he's growing 36 lbs. a year ... no, that's nothing to be ashamed of.
.


----------



## drummerforpeace (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah i'm a bit confused on that too...

maybe he lives in a place where weed is VERY expensive?

or maybe every plant is 20 feet tall?

or maybe he sold it all to a rich dumbfuck?

idk man, fill us in...


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 6, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> please pardon the curiousity but i'm wondering how anyone makes 90k off of 12 plants. is he getting 3 lbs. a plant and selling each pound for 3200 or what?
> 
> if he's growing 36 lbs. a year ... no, that's nothing to be ashamed of.
> .


Yeah on average he is getting 12lbs per grow (3lbs per plant). He sells it all to one person for $2700 per lb so thats about 30k total from each harvest. Minus his power bill and the nutes etc he would probably be up 28k.


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 6, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Yeah on average he is getting 12lbs per grow (3lbs per plant). He sells it all to one person for $2700 per lb so thats about 30k total from each harvest. Minus his power bill and the nutes etc he would probably be up 28k.


sorry for getting off-topic in ur thread gypsy... just one more question on this...

it sounded like this was an indoor grow. you said 4 month turn-over. 4 plants per crop... 3 lbs. per plant. is he running like (6) 1k bulbs then? i'd have a hard time imagining 3lbs. coming off one plant in 4 months if it were only a 1k bulb per plant. does he do some of the veg. in another room? is he using co2? hydro? i'm always ready for a paradigm shift  i'm still pondering ways of running less than 99. i'm just having a hard time imagining an average of 3 lbs. per plant under -any- indoor setup. 3 lbs. per plant ... you would be lucky to get that after having a plant outdoors for 8 months under full sunlight.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 6, 2009)

DG and Blaze... feel free to discuss this to the end...

You both know this is an open space...

And we all know how I feel about MBlaze's grows.. THEY ROCK!!!!

Bro.. feel free to show us all your pics ... How is that 1 big one doing anyways?

SHARE AWAY...


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 6, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> sorry for getting off-topic in ur thread gypsy... just one more question on this...
> 
> it sounded like this was an indoor grow. you said 4 month turn-over. 4 plants per crop... 3 lbs. per plant. is he running like (6) 1k bulbs then? i'd have a hard time imagining 3lbs. coming off one plant in 4 months if it were only a 1k bulb per plant. does he do some of the veg. in another room? is he using co2? hydro? i'm always ready for a paradigm shift  i'm still pondering ways of running less than 99. i'm just having a hard time imagining an average of 3 lbs. per plant under -any- indoor setup. 3 lbs. per plant ... you would be lucky to get that after having a plant outdoors for 8 months under full sunlight.
> .


Four months is a long veg time, some strains might be able to pull off close to three pounds but you would have to do some topping. Three pounds is a really huge plant though.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 6, 2009)

This girl.... how's she doing these days?



M Blaze said:


> *Top view*


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice pics m8, very sexy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 6, 2009)

You guys did see his avatar right...



M Blaze said:


> You are right that pictures do lie and pics dont really do them much justice which is why I took some pics of me standing between the plants (im 6ft).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 6, 2009)

DWR said:


> Nice pics m8, very sexy...


You know they are MBlaze's .. right?!?!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 6, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Four months is a long veg time, some strains might be able to pull off close to three pounds but you would have to do some topping. Three pounds is a really huge plant though.


NG.. I think that is 2 months veg and 2 month flower... = 4 months... = 3 grow is a year with 4 plants = 12 plants in a year...


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> NG.. I think that is 2 months veg and 2 month flower... = 4 months... = 3 grow is a year with 4 plants = 12 plants in a year...


Two month's veg hmmm those pictures are sexy


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 6, 2009)

se envious of those big monsters you got over there Mblaze keep up the good work bro!!!! 

Peace


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 6, 2009)

He is using coco-coir too makes me feel all warm inside, plus I'm baked . . . .


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Man oh man I wish I had some bud to blaze right about now ....... oh well. 

Peace


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 6, 2009)

Heres a few of that plant for ya. She should yield a minimum of 3lbs. She is in her firs week of flower.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 6, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> sorry for getting off-topic in ur thread gypsy... just one more question on this...
> 
> it sounded like this was an indoor grow. you said 4 month turn-over. 4 plants per crop... 3 lbs. per plant. is he running like (6) 1k bulbs then? i'd have a hard time imagining 3lbs. coming off one plant in 4 months if it were only a 1k bulb per plant. does he do some of the veg. in another room? is he using co2? hydro? i'm always ready for a paradigm shift  i'm still pondering ways of running less than 99. i'm just having a hard time imagining an average of 3 lbs. per plant under -any- indoor setup. 3 lbs. per plant ... you would be lucky to get that after having a plant outdoors for 8 months under full sunlight.
> .


Yeah thats indoor and under about 5400 watts coming from 600 watt lights. The plants start off in that room at about 1-2 foot tall. No co2 is used. Just 15gal pots with coco which is the same setup as I use.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 6, 2009)

Now THAT is a motherfucking pot plant...


----------



## howak47 (Aug 6, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Heres a few of that plant for ya. She should yield a minimum of 3lbs. She is in her firs week of flower.


 hell yea thats one huge fuckin plant wowowowowowwo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 7, 2009)

WHat strain is that MBlaze? Thats one branching mofo. Nice grow too!


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 7, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Four months is a long veg time, some strains might be able to pull off close to three pounds but you would have to do some topping. Three pounds is a really huge plant though.


ya, i was thinking strain selection could be pretty important. aso wondering if he's scrogging or tying or what have you.
.


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Yeah thats indoor and under about 5400 watts coming from 600 watt lights. The plants start off in that room at about 1-2 foot tall. No co2 is used. Just 15gal pots with coco which is the same setup as I use.


very nice, man. thanks for the info. i ain't trying to hate or such - i'm just trying to understand the possiblities.  this guys setup sounds very legit. that breaks down to about 1350 watts per plant... which deffinitely makes it easier to see how he's pulling 3 lbs. per plant ... especially w/the extra lumens produced by 600's over 1000's.

and how about that monster of yours... do you have to use stakes or tie things up ever? do you have that one under a 1000w hps by itself? two 600's? what was the total veg. time after the 10-14 days of clone time on that girl? sorry to be a pest... i will get around to catching up on ur journal.

i'll have to spend some time daydreaming about a crop of giants... 

(with gypsy's permision, of course )
.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 7, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> WHat strain is that MBlaze? Thats one branching mofo. Nice grow too!


That is an unknown strain which is the same as my last grow.

Cheers



DaGambler said:


> ya, i was thinking strain selection could be pretty important. aso wondering if he's scrogging or tying or what have you.
> .


I learnt everything about my setup from him so mine was exactly the same minus a few lights. The plants get FIMmed, trimmed and tied down throughout veg and then tied up through budding.
With the room and lighting you have available im sure you could do big some big yielding trees.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 7, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> very nice, man. thanks for the info. i ain't trying to hate or such - i'm just trying to understand the possiblities.  this guys setup sounds very legit. that breaks down to about 1500watts per plant... which deffinitely makes it easier to see how he's pulling 3 lbs. per plant ... especially w/the extra lumens produced by 600's over 1000's.
> 
> and how about that monster of yours... do you have to use stake or tie things up ever? do you have that one under a 1000w hps by itself? two 600's? what was the total veg. time after the 10-14 days of clone time on that girl?
> 
> ...


That plant vegged under 2x600s and is flowering under 3x600s. Im not sure how long it has vegged for coz it was a clone from my last grow and it was just shoved in the corner of a friends grow room to keep it alive until I found a new home for it and spread it out. Im guessing its had 10-11 weeks but I will have to go back and check to be exact.

They need to be tied up during budding to support the weight but during veg here is some of the tying down it gets.


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 7, 2009)

lovely work man.

no offense, bro... but now i'm remembering why i never really got into your journal (M Blaze) on the first page of ur journal you state that you have (2) 600's and are planning on getting a minimum of 4 lbs. which, frankly, isn't possible unless a person scrogged for a ridiculous amount of time under lighting on tracks...and, even then... so that's where i stopped reading. but, who know's what you had planned, i guess.

and i see now that you managed to pull about 6 lbs. from 2400 watts of light. that is deffinitely an acheivement worthy of greater examination. i shall have to give ur grow style some greater thought after further peeking the pages between the first and the last 

cheers.
.


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2009)

What do you think fuck them clones.. get a plant from outdoors... scrog it...

and then flower it ?

give me feedback.. what should i do ?  ???? 

man feel like having a tree of bud aswell now !!!!!!!!!!!!! And i just started sog..


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 7, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> lovely work man.
> 
> no offense, bro... but now i'm remembering why i never really got into your journal (M Blaze) on the first page of ur journal you state that you have (2) 600's and are planning on getting a minimum of 4 lbs. which, frankly, isn't possible unless a person scrogged for a ridiculous amount of time under lighting on tracks...and, even then... so that's where i stopped reading. but, who know's what you had planned, i guess.
> 
> ...


Yeah I understand what you mean but you should have given me some time to prove my claims lol. The plants started off under 1 light then 2 and as they grew the 3rd was added and then the 4th for the last week or so of veg. I had a lot of people doubting my predicted yield which ended up exceeding my predictions. That thread is rather long now but everything is documented including the time frame as all pics are dated.

Ive been watching your grow and your room looks great. You have put a lot of work into setting that up, it just looks awesome.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 7, 2009)

Lol, gambler, first hempy, then flood and drain, now big trees. You are fickle, man, what next, aeroponics with a reptile light? j/k. This thread is like a summit conference right now. Lots of great info. M Blaze, I'm gonna have to learn some of your knot work; I've got plants that have vegged to 4 feet and I can't flower them for another 4 weeks; they will need much support!



DaGambler said:


> very nice, man. thanks for the info. i ain't trying to hate or such - i'm just trying to understand the possiblities.  this guys setup sounds very legit. that breaks down to about 1350 watts per plant... which deffinitely makes it easier to see how he's pulling 3 lbs. per plant ... especially w/the extra lumens produced by 600's over 1000's.
> 
> and how about that monster of yours... do you have to use stakes or tie things up ever? do you have that one under a 1000w hps by itself? two 600's? what was the total veg. time after the 10-14 days of clone time on that girl? sorry to be a pest... i will get around to catching up on ur journal.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 7, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Lol, gambler, first hempy, then flood and drain, now big trees. You are fickle, man, what next, aeroponics with a reptile light? j/k. This thread is like a summit conference right now. Lots of great info. M Blaze, I'm gonna have to learn some of your knot work; I've got plants that have vegged to 4 feet and I can't flower them for another 4 weeks; they will need much support!


the grass is always greener on the other side. 

i'm gonna keep trying stuff until i get it right. If i ever pull a good deal more than 6 lbs... then maybe i'll stick to the same setup for awhile. so far i'm pretty happy with the ebb 'n flow. reptile light? ya... i've thought about it. 
.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 7, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> M Blaze, I'm gonna have to learn some of your knot work; I've got plants that have vegged to 4 feet and I can't flower them for another 4 weeks; they will need much support!


Get yourself a roll of those twist ties and that makes the tying so much easier


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 7, 2009)

A couple of days of 12/12 and we get to see some action...

I guess they turn quick after a year in veg...

Lots of hairs popping out everywhere...


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking real nice Gypsy, now is the exciting part. Keep up the top notch work bro


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow looking great. Those are gonna be some insane colas!!!!!

Peace


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Get yourself a roll of those twist ties and that makes the tying so much easier


LOL. I use that stuff all the time in my outdoor garden. with the little built in clippy thing. very useful stuff.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 7, 2009)

Your room always looks so damn tidy. It's a great example. The plants look fabulous.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 8, 2009)

Very impressive my friend!

Quite excited for this one!


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 8, 2009)

Gypsy yours is the best, Can you share some of you genus and help me please? Are these 4 plants going to be to crowded to flower in this tub in 4 weeks, They are clones 4 weeks from when the roots showed and put in the 30 gal tub, my hps's are working on there moms right now for 4 more weeks, or should i put them in 5 gal bubble buckets, that are ready to use right now for the remainder of there lives, THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

If you mean to veg these for 4 more weeks then flower them... they will be too crowded..

And I believe a 5 gallon bucket is too small for a stable res...

But this is all outside of my realm...

As DG put it best, I know of midget plants.. and now I am learning about trees...

But I have never grown bushes... so I cannot tell you from experience...

But it looks like a shade farm to me..


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 8, 2009)

i'd smoke a midget 

don't get me wrong bro... the only thing i'm interested in is gram per kilowat hour. ur grow style is very solid in that department. only reason i'm not trying it is becuzz the sheer numbers would be a limiting factor for me.

.


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> If you mean to veg these for 4 more weeks then flower them... they will be too crowded..
> 
> And I believe a 5 gallon bucket is too small for a stable res...
> 
> ...


Thankx GB, it is getting very shady at the bottom, each plant would have her own bucket and air pump, and i have room to spread them out away from each other and i have a 400 MH to add to the room its a 6ft by 7ft 1/2 bath, and if its not to late im wanting to try tying branches like you do, on one of them,as an experiment


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 8, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i'd smoke a midget
> 
> don't get me wrong bro... the only thing i'm interested in is gram per kilowat hour. ur grow style is very solid in that department. only reason i'm not trying it is becuzz the sheer numbers would be a limiting factor for me.
> 
> .


Does this mean your keeping track of every hour your lights are on for every light of every variety totaled or seperate for MH, HPS,CFL, floro, i dont know what your are using?


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 8, 2009)

I Know what ur using now, im looking at your journal, Thats SWEEEET Man!


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 8, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Does this mean your keeping track of every hour your lights are on for every light of every variety totaled or seperate for MH, HPS,CFL, floro, i dont know what your are using?


Gram Per Killowat Hour just figures in the total number of hours ON (from start to finish) in the flower room. SeeMoreBuds has some very nice videos which show why 'Midgets' are actually 'Clone Kings' in that they provide the best gram-per-watt and killowat hour ratio.

[youtube]IpOl3uqn7Oc&feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]qwgCM-PHxe0&feature=related[/youtube]

i believe in the second video he has 300 clones in a 4' by 6' area and pulls 6 lbs. (Total time 74 days in the flower room after 7? days under flouro's. 54 days total flower 12/12. 100 of the plants did not survive. But you can't beat the GPW or the GPKH. 2400 watts of light.)
.


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey DG You said you topped your clones, Well mine grow like this and i dont know where to top or if i need to. This is how they grow.


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 8, 2009)

ur plants look great considering they've only been under flouro's. all i could suggest would be to lop off the bottom branches for your next clone crop and switch to 12/12 under whatever (all the) lights you have available... as they are probably big enough, at that size, to begin flowering.
.


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 8, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> ur plants look great considering they've only been under flouro's. all i could suggest would be to lop of the bottom branches for your next clone crop and switch to 12/12 under whatever (all the) lights you have available... as they are probably big enough, at that size, to begin flowering.
> .


I have a 400 and a 250w HPS both in DIY cool tubes in a room thats 6ft by 7ft would you also use a 250w MH in there to


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 8, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> I have a 400 and a 250w HPS both in DIY cool tubes in a room thats 6ft by 7ft would you also use a 250w MH in there to


as shown by the preceding video... you could easily use up to 2400 watts of light in a space that size. the more the merrier 

GypsyBush has a very nice journal layed out here, as do many other persons on RIU. If you follow even a single journal from start to finish ... most of your questions woud probably be answered.

As has been said in the past... most grow styles can be effective, its when people try to mix and match different techniques that they can run into trouble. 2 chefs in the same kitchen.
.


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 8, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> as shown by the preceding video... you could easily use up to 2400 watts of light in a space that size. the more the merrier
> 
> GypsyBush has a very nice journal layed out here, as do many other persons on RIU. If you follow even a single journal from start to finish ... most of your questions woud probably be answered.
> 
> ...


That really makes a lot of good sense man, thankx for your help, keep up the great grow "Peace out"


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for info DG... as usual, it is SPOT ON...

As you mention... what ANY & ALL of us should be concerned with Grams per Watt...

And a zero veg SOG has the advantage by nature...

I have taken some HUGE clones this time around... so hopefully I will find a happy medium...

It would be nice if I could do a few bushes... but still "zero veg"...


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks for info DG... as usual, it is SPOT ON...
> 
> As you mention... what ANY & ALL of us should be concerned with Grams per Watt...
> 
> ...


I'll take 3g's per watt please . . .


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

Heath Robinson is up to to 2.1 G/W... 

On a single 600 HPS...

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Heath Robinson is up to to 2.1 G/W...
> 
> On a single 600 HPS...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html



yea heaths the man! that Vertical grow is insane lol i got a cross of some of his BlackRose on the way looking forward to trying that..


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Heath Robinson is up to to 2.1 G/W...
> 
> On a single 600 HPS...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html


I know . . . it's part of what inspired me to go vertical


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks for info DG... as usual, it is SPOT ON...
> 
> As you mention... what ANY & ALL of us should be concerned with Grams per Watt...
> 
> ...


 How ya doing Gb? is it dark at your place yet? well zero veg is what i might try next, is it possible to lollipop this way or is that how it works?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

Going good...

We're getting a quick sunset...

I am sure frost is next... usually by mid August...

As for your question... what do you mean by "this way"???

Pretty much all my plants are lollipoped...

I see no need for growing buds in the shade... it just doesn't work so good...


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Going good...
> 
> We're getting a quick sunset...
> 
> ...


 so zero veg is how they become lolipoped, instead of getting all the branches from vegging for so long and getting popcorn buds all over (sorry, im trying to make sense for you, and i dont mean to be bothersome to you, but soon ill be able to pass your knowledge on to the next generation of growers)


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

zero veg is zero veg...

Lollipop is lollipop...

They are two different things...

You can have lollipops that were vegged...

And you can have zero veg that are not lollipopped...

I lollipop my clones as I cut them... then again at week 3 or so of flower...

I trim the lower third of the clone and anything that grows more than 1"...

No branches allowed in SINGLE COLA LOLLIPOPS...


zero veg is when you chuck the clone into flower as soon as it shows roots...


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> zero veg is zero veg...
> 
> Lollipop is lollipop...
> 
> ...


you make it sound easy and now it all makes sense to me, i get it now, and thats prolly why you cut big clones. Man you must be busy with your Op constantly, But all your hard work shows with all your post and pix


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

that is exactly why I cut big clones... so that they are ready to flower as soon as the roots pop...

those roots never see veg nutes...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

Shit is getting out of control here...

These trees are just growing and growing... I hope they stop soon...

The bigger one on the left is 47" tall from the pot and almost 6' across...


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 8, 2009)

Riiiiiiiight.... after all you put into those trees, I'm sure you want them to stop growing!


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Shit is getting out of control here...
> 
> These trees are just growing and growing... I hope they stop soon...
> 
> ...


Thats effin remarkable


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

Well Kat ... I just don't want to end up with branches outside of the "optimal light zone"...

and I can't raise the lights anymore...

if these plants had been trained from day one, I would have this issue...

but half ass johnny over here just HAD to do it...


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 8, 2009)

Hay guys check this out "LOL"

Moles at The National Enquirer tattle that Britney Spears has become an aficionado at camouflaging her drug addiction with an assumed love of lollipops. The fallen star discovered marijuana laced lollipops in Amsterdam three years ago and has begun purchasing the drug in Santa Monica

. Britney was introduced to the &#8220;drug lollipops: while on her &#8220;ONYX&#8221; tour
in Europe in 2004, said her friend. In Amsterdam, she visited legal marijuana cafes where the lollipops were sold.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Thats effin remarkable


they seem super healthy too...

I am really pleased with the way this grow is going...

But they can stop growing ANY TIME NOW...


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 8, 2009)

wuts the biggest clones ur able to root without wilting?


GypsyBush said:


> that is exactly why I cut big clones... so that they are ready to flower as soon as the roots pop...
> 
> those roots never see veg nutes...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

right now I have some 15" clones with multiple branches... some wilt some don't..


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> A couple of days of 12/12 and we get to see some action...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Well Kat ... I just don't want to end up with branches outside of the "optimal light zone"...
> 
> and I can't raise the lights anymore...
> 
> ...


Are they still tied to the ceiling hooks (or whatever you've been using)? Can those be readjusted to keep the branches within the optimal light zone, without taking growth away from what's inside of the perimeter?

I'm sure you've thought of this already, but had to ask anyway. 


You know, aside from SOG type of grows, I just can't imagine anyone *NOT* doing LST while vegging! Whether vegging longer to get lots more growth, or just vegging one's "regular" amount of time, it makes a *huge* difference! These babies are seven weeks old today. They appear short as hell due to the BDSM that I've inflicted on them, but this is a major difference compared to seven weeks from my last grow! 

Check this out.... #1 is five plants in one shot from my first grow at seven weeks; #2 is my current grow the day I started LST, and #3 is today at seven weeks. The ones in the pots look "sparse" compared to the first grow's shot, but of course that's only an optical illusion because they're in 10" diameter pots instead of all five being crammed into a tiny little AG.  I just started LST 17 days ago, and WOW, what a difference! 

My two seedlings will get to veg much larger, as they'll continue growing while I flower these four. I'm flipping them to 12/12 within the next week, for my first harvest! We just placed a bid on a 4 bdrm. house; if we get it, I've already got my grow room all picked out, and then I'm going for trees as big as I can get 'em!  It'll take months to be ready for anything more than a decent bush, but once we're able to collect all I'll need for my room.... watch out, everybody!!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 8, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Is that sarcasm or were they really in veg that long or did it just seem that long


They vegged that long. They used to be moms.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

Yup they used to be moms... and have given me HUNDREDS of cuttings...

and Kat...

some of the branches are tied DOWN... I have not had the need to tie anything from the ceiling yet...

So far I have done very little tying... but LOTS of "pinch and bend"... even a little breaking...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


>



your girls look super healthy... nice job..!!!...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

Some "well done" SOG buds...


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 8, 2009)

Those colors are gorgeous.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> your girls look super healthy... nice job..!!!...


Thanks, Gypsy! 

Would you think by looking at them that they had a fairly bad case of pythium just three weeks ago?!  That's why I switched to soil. It's just way too hot in the So. CA desert to do hydro in the summer when you live in a very old house with poor insulation, and can't afford to buy (much less run) more air conditioners! (We're working on buying a house right now, so no spending till we've got it! As it is, my man took money out of savings a few days ago to get me a better light fixture; I think he loves me! lol) Now it's all under control. The air temp isn't optimal yet, but still OK. I've got inline fans to be delivered on Monday, and that'll bring the temp down from OK to optimal. 

Now I'm just hoping that these babies are really forgiving of my last all-male grow!  One is from a feminized seed, so barring "hermie surprises" I've got one guarantee of an actual harvest. Plus, the last grow was from bagseed, and not the best.  I didn't want to invest precious money in good genetics until I'd first grown some MJ and made sure I wouldn't kill them. LOL

If you wanna read a very amusing (short) story, check out last night's post on my GJ.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 8, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Thanks, Gypsy!
> 
> Would you think by looking at them that they had a fairly bad case of pythium just three weeks ago?!  That's why I switched to soil. It's just way too hot in the So. CA desert to do hydro in the summer when you live in a very old house with poor insulation, and can't afford to buy (much less run) more air conditioners! (We're working on buying a house right now, so no spending till we've got it! As it is, my man took money out of savings a few days ago to get me a better light fixture; I think he loves me! lol) Now it's all under control. The air temp isn't optimal yet, but still OK. I've got inline fans to be delivered on Monday, and that'll bring the temp down from OK to optimal.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to add something like Pythoff to your feed to avoid any future pythium problems.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

I love my h2o2...


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 8, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Sounds like you need to add something like Pythoff to your feed to avoid any future pythium problems.


Thanks for the tip, Blaze!  Is this by chance the same as or similar to Hygrozyme? I was going to get some of that on the 1st; local hydro shop has it, so I don't need to wait for shipping.  Now that I don't have a reservoir heating up, and also moved the window A/C unit from the living room to my grow space, there hasn't been a problem. Temp peaks at about 82F for about an hour on the *really* hot days, but otherwise stays below 76F. (Not bad considering we can't get the rest of the house below 80F!) The inline fans will take care of that 82F daily spike.

I was still going to get the Hygrozyme though; always good to have extra protection.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

Just so you know Kat.. Hygrozyme is not protection.. not at all...

In fact if you add hygrozyme to a rez infested with disease and bad bacteria.. you're likely to kill your plants...

Enzymes feed the bacteria in your res...

If you have your roots colonized with the good guys, Hygrozyme will do wonders for the roots... nice THICK WHITE NOODLES...

But if the bad guys are home.. and you super feed them.. well you can see how it would end...

Enzymes work on a healthy system...


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 9, 2009)

Im not sure if its the same coz ive never seen hygrozyme. I have never had pythium problems but I always add some pythoff every 4-7 days in my nute schedule for coco. The Pythoff is a highly concentrated conditioner/dissinfectant so it last a very long time as only a few drops need to be added to the nutes.

Here is a link which tells you more about the product so you can compare it to others: http://justhydroponics.com.au/products/Pythoff_1_Ltr-12-0.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

well the enzymes break down the organic matter for the bacteria... it's not bacteria food per se... but that is the final result... super feeding the growies..


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> If you have your roots colonized with the good guys, Hygrozyme will do wonders for the roots... nice THICK WHITE NOODLES...
> 
> But if the bad guys are home.. and you super feed them.. well you can see how it would end...
> 
> Enzymes work on a healthy system...


Oh yes, I'm aware of this.  I wanted the Hygrozyme to promote healthier roots. I've been hearing left and right that Hygrozyme helps in preventing pythium infections, by breaking down anything dead in there so it can't sit and invite pathogens. Is this incorrect? I need to know before I spend money I really don't have! 



M Blaze said:


> Im not sure if its the same coz ive never seen hygrozyme. I have never had pythium problems but I always add some pythoff every 4-7 days in my nute schedule for coco. The Pythoff is a highly concentrated conditioner/dissinfectant so it last a very long time as only a few drops need to be added to the nutes.
> 
> Here is a link which tells you more about the product so you can compare it to others: http://justhydroponics.com.au/products/Pythoff_1_Ltr-12-0.html


Thanks again! But I'm not doing hydro anymore. I'm sticking with soil; well, I'm looking into coco for my next seedlings, but still container growing. Turns out that hydro is just too hard on my bum body!  Hauling gallons of water to drain and then gallons more to refill, plus cleaning the reservoir and all the pumps & airstones, etc., leaves me literally immobile the rest of the day/night, and I have enough problems with that without inviting more! That link you provided says that the Pythoff is specifically for hydro. I've seen other "anti-pythium" products that are for hydro and soil both, so I'm not sure what makes Pythoff hydro-only.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 9, 2009)

It can be used for both recirculating systems and run to waste systems with any medium.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 9, 2009)

So im guessing that Pythoff is different to Hygrozyme?


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 9, 2009)

Gotcha! Thanks guys!  You're always such a great help!


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 9, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> So im guessing that Pythoff is different to Hygrozyme?


Looks like. Pythoff says it's a sterilizing agent, whereas Hygrozyme is made of enzymes that break down dead/fallen roots and foliage, etc., and turns them into "food" for the plants. I like the sterilizing agent idea more. 

I registered to that site (justhydroponics), curious if perhaps they take PayPal (I lost my bank card and am waiting for the replacement LOL), but each time I log in and then go to another page, I'm told to log in again! It won't add items to the shopping cart. GGGGRRRRR!


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 9, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Looks like. Pythoff says it's a sterilizing agent, whereas Hygrozyme is made of enzymes that break down dead/fallen roots and foliage, etc., and turns them into "food" for the plants. I like the sterilizing agent idea more.
> 
> I registered to that site (justhydroponics), curious if perhaps they take PayPal (I lost my bank card and am waiting for the replacement LOL), but each time I log in and then go to another page, I'm told to log in again! It won't add items to the shopping cart. GGGGRRRRR!


The Pythoff is an Australian product I think and that site is an Aussie site but they ship worldwide. Not sure on the paypal thing though.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> A couple of days of 12/12 and we get to see some action...
> 
> I guess they turn quick after a year in veg...
> 
> Lots of hairs popping out everywhere...





GypsyBush said:


> Some "well done" SOG buds...


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice GB


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 9, 2009)

Whats up gypsy, so you flipped the switch huh. Very nice man, they are looking beautiful. I'm still trying to get the hang of the hydro thing, and get things running smoothly. I made the rookie mistake of not rinsing my hydroton, so my trays have tons of silt in them. I gotta clean them out tomorrow, and change my rezs already. Any way, I'll catch up next time I'm on. Peace man, TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey TC.. I've made that mistake before...

But the clay dust won;t really hurt anything... it just makes it look dirty...

The biggest problem is breathing that dust...

I have read in several places that one should have a squirt bottle handy, while handling dry hydroton...

Just misting the top of the bag as you scoop will help keep the dust out of your lungs..

When I was struggling to get around I didn't clean it.. and it didn't affect anything... After all the pots are full of the same stuff...


----------



## Ahzweepay (Aug 9, 2009)

What strain are those lovely purple leaved plants?

Man, your plants are looking tasty


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 9, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Gypsy yours is the best, Can you share some of you genus and help me please? Are these 4 plants going to be to crowded to flower in this tub in 4 weeks, They are clones 4 weeks from when the roots showed and put in the 30 gal tub, my hps's are working on there moms right now for 4 more weeks, or should i put them in 5 gal bubble buckets, that are ready to use right now for the remainder of there lives, THANK YOU SO MUCH


Hey guys i took you advice and came up with this, Does it look better, or should they still be spread apart even more?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

Ahzweepay said:


> What strain are those lovely purple leaved plants?
> 
> Man, your plants are looking tasty


Thanks man... glad you stopped by...and that's bagseed bro...

I'm trying to get all fancy and shit.. but I'm still growing bagseed...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

That's much better bro...

Here is an example of "cleaning out the bottom".. as I was instructed by MBlaze himself on my current grow...













the following shots are of the same plant, after a good house cleaning...


----------



## zechbro (Aug 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks man... glad you stopped by...and that's bagseed bro...
> 
> I'm trying to get all fancy and shit.. but I'm still growing bagseed...


some one please send gypsybush a chronic strain. its an embarasment him still growing bag seed and doing wat hes doing


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

zechbro said:


> some one please send gypsybush a chronic strain. its an embarasment him still growing bag seed and doing wat hes doing




Thanks Bro..

But I do have C99... WW... BC JUicy Fruit... AND 4 AWESOME BAGSEEDS...

I think I got it covered for now...

As for my bagseeds... I really like them...I weeded these moms out of many seeds... and it would make me sad to loose any one of them...

I think good genetics are way more common than most people think...

But that is just my opinion...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 9, 2009)

zechbro said:


> some one please send gypsybush a chronic strain. its an embarasment him still growing bag seed and doing wat hes doing


Hahaha.... 
I guess you're not a believer that a good grower can make just about anything come out nice?

I like the bagseed gypsy.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 9, 2009)

F*ck a name I think if that shit is great smoke then grow it. An name just adds to the "high/sale" of the bud. Anyways looking GREAT gypsy 

Peace


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Bro..
> 
> But I do have C99... WW... BC JUicy Fruit... AND 4 AWESOME BAGSEEDS...
> 
> ...



haha hell yeah Gypsy i just got on a new level of respect for ya rep!


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I love my h2o2...


i'm also a fan of hydrogen peroxide. i even just like the name of it 

and at $1.07 for a 32 ounce bottle ... i never feel stingy using it. though it probably wouldn't be so good in a soil grow. or with organic nutes.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

what concentration h2o2 do you get at that price?


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 9, 2009)

I just put four bagseeds to germ this morning. They're sativas, and I'm not looking for yield with them, just playing around while I've got my four precious babies ready to go 12/12 this week. My two "good genetics" (i.e., purchased, lol) seedlings will remain in veg, but these bagseeds I'm going to do 12/12 from seed just for shits'n'giggles.... I just want to see how they turn out. I'll take a cutting from any of them that grow nicely, just in case their buds are tasty so that I've got a mom for those.

Now that I've got seeds from strains I already know and love (from smoking, not growing LOL), I can play and experiment with the 100 or so bagseeds I've got sitting in their little jar. I think they're lonely and feeling left out since I purchased "better" seeds.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

I've had 12/12 from seed give me an oz...


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> what concentration h2o2 do you get at that price?


its just the standard wally-world 3%. 

i don't know if this guy knows what he's talking about... butta... (Posted by BlueDiamond)

"Hydrogen peroxide is beneficial as an addition to nutrient feeding programs at all times. It feeds the good aerobic bacteria and kills the bad anaerobic bacteria. It also introduces radical oxygen atoms which oxidize elements, making them more available for the roots to assimilate. I apply 3% H2O2 at a rate of 30ml/gallon to the reservoir. The plants show no visible signs of stress afterwards, which indicates that it was not an excessive application.

Sprouting Seeds: add 30ml 3% H2O2 to 1 pint of water. Soak the seeds overnight.
Insecticide Spray: combine 250ml 3% H2O2 to 1 gallon spray mix. (Or for fungus or mold.)
Fast growing container plants: add 30ml of 3% H2O2 to 1 gallon water.
Hydroponics: apply 3% H2O2 at a rate of 30ml/gallon to the nutrient reservoir"

i don't think i've ever used it anywhere near that strength... i think i maybe use it at around 3 mL per gallon... 30 mL for 10 gal... 300 mL or 10 oz. per 100 gal... every 3-4 days.

what strength do you use it at? and how often? please.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

I use 50% h2o2 @ 1ml per liter...

I have 3x 50 gallon/190 liter res... 190ml of h2o2 x3 = 570ml

and 2x 100 gallon/378 liter res... 378ml of h2o2 x2 = 756ml

and 1x 35 gallon/132 liter res... 132ml of h2o2 

So I would use ...1458 ml of h2o2.. 

*EXCEPT that I do not fill my res to capacity... *

I prolly actually use a liter of 50% h2o2 every 4 days for the whole op... but that's treating about 300 gallons ...

If I used 3%... I would need more than 2 gallons of the stuff... twice a week..

I get the 50% h2o2 in 15 gallon pails for $110... at an industrial chemical supplier...

I bet there's one in your local yellow pages...

Be careful though...

Shit is HAZMAT.. CORROSIVE.. BAD... EAT YOUR SKIN AWAY BAD...

But you can be careful... I don;t even use gloves or anything... just watch the drips... feet are sensitive to this shit.. and IT HURTS..


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

Some other kinds of flowers ...


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 9, 2009)

I like the bachelor buttons, I grow those also


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

Which ones are those??  I just know them all as pretty flowers...


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 9, 2009)

Pics #5 & 6 are Bachelor Buttons.

No idea why they are called that


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 9, 2009)

#2 looks like a Poppy, I also love those


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 9, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> its just the standard wally-world 3%.
> 
> i don't know if this guy knows what he's talking about... butta... (Posted by BlueDiamond)
> 
> ...


Would a 5 gal bubble bucket be considered hydroponic for this particular mixture of peroxide?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

o= High= o said:


> Would a 5 gal bubble bucket be considered hydroponic for this particular mixture of peroxide?


Hydro is hydro, regardless of res size..

So yes.. a bubbler is hydro...

Just remember H2O2 is NOT compatible with organics...

It will kill the good guys and the bad guys...

No organic ferts or additives allowed


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

This was interesting enough for me to post here..

I know some of you will have a say... and I want to hear it...

From SZ's thread...



SpruceZeus said:


> Awww shit...
> 
> I never would have thought that dense, fat nugs would be such a fucking problem.
> 
> ...





tahoe58 said:


> wow that really is puzzling .... good luck in working that out .... hope ya find what ya need ..... damn that really sucks! Walk on!~~





GypsyBush said:


> SZ are you plucking the fan leaves?





SpruceZeus said:


> Only if they are dying.
> Should I be?





GypsyBush said:


> I have this crazy thought that plucking leaves leaves an open wound inside of the bud...
> 
> I can sooooo see 2 or 3 drops bleednig out and not drying out cause the bud is dense...
> 
> ...





bigjesse1922 said:


> I HAVE had this problem and I will never pull a gfan leaf off again once flower sets in.
> 
> Lost two fat colas on my last rotation because of this. RH never over 55% (normally 39-45%) with ample airflow and I got budrot too. Do you pull them off from anywhere near where this budrot has occurred?
> 
> ...





cph said:


> I don't have a lot of experience, but I did see this first hand. Just 4 days ago I found mold on a plant. When I got to the center of it I found the stem from a leaf that I had cut off. Lost about half a cola from it, and I think the other half is questionable. So thanks for the brain food Gypsy!!!
> 
> Zeus, things are looking good for the most part. I'm sorry to hear about your problems. Good luck getting through it!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I've had 12/12 from seed give me an oz...


*Get out!!!*  Everyone I've talked to that does 12/12 from seed has gotten more along the lines of .5 oz., often on the higher end.

Now, I don't have HID like you do, so getting 1 oz. with 12/12 from seed isn't very likely; hence my just "playing around" with it.  I did switch from CFL to T5 a couple days ago.... Don't "yell" at me Gypsy, I know that not getting HID is a "choice" as you've said, but I don't have the choice right now!  I can't get my old, extremely poorly insulated house below 86F with an A/C next to my grow tent, so I'm sure you can see that I can't use high temp HIDs till we get a house that has good insulation and cooling. Gotta make do with what I've got!  The good thing about this switch is that I've now got 5,000 lumens per sq. ft. (not optimal, but not bad either), and it is *sooo* much brighter in my tent than it was with the CFLs; the top of the CFL reflector was *hot*, whereas the T5 reflector top is *very cool* to the touch! Needless to say my tent's temp. went down eight degrees (peak now at about 81F for less than an hour at the hottest time of day, and about 72-76F the rest of the day); it's cooler in my tent than it is in the rest of my house.... my babies get better treatment than I do!  Also, the lights are 18"x4', and my tent is 2'x4', so the entire tent is now illuminated instead of less than half of it; my four vegging plants are now spread out instead of crammed against each other; and I can still easily fit two more of the 3 gal. pots in there without crowding, to complete my six mature plant limit. (But IMNSHO, screw that limit for tiny little 12/12 from seed plants! I don't ever draw attention to myself from the law. lol) ANYHOOO, once we've got a home with good cooling and insulation, I'll be getting HID and then the T5 will be for clones/seedlings/vegging.

I know I'm not going to get "great" yields until we've bought a house.... we're bidding on one now, so it's all up to the VA as to whether or not they'll decide that it's "good enough" to approve a VA loan. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 9, 2009)

cph said:


> I don't have a lot of experience, but I did see this first hand. Just 4 days ago I found mold on a plant. When I got to the center of it I found the stem from a leaf that I had cut off. Lost about half a cola from it, and I think the other half is questionable. So thanks for the brain food Gypsy!!!


From what I've read (and practice if/when I remove a dead leaf) is that you make sure you remove it *right* against its branch, leaving absolutely no stem leftovers.

Also, if you *do* remove a leaf, don't cut it. Instead, pinch it off & closed with your fingernails, because the pinching closes off the wound instead of leaving it open for nasty critters to get in there.

My two cents' worth, anyhow.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

I usually "pluck" mine at the base of the stem... leaving nothing behind...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

And the T5 will do you right.. just make sure to have an even canopy and get the light as close as possible to the plants...

how many waats is your T5?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have lucked out. The strains I have now are not very leafy at all, compared to what I've had to work with in the past. I haven't removed a single fan leaf and don't plan to. My plants are all 25" or thereabouts now and I can see light all the way through to the dirt most everywhere.

I still think its a bad idea to pluck fan leaves anytime close to the development of large, sticky, dense nugs.

Perhaps the strain I was working with is succeptable to mold, whereas LB's plants were resistant or less likely to succumb. I have heard of mold resistant strains...Food for thought


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

just remember mold and rot are different things....


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not sure I am schooled on this GB.

Whatcha know?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 10, 2009)

It's probably systemic that's why even with low humidity and good air-flow his buds are rotting. Maybe with some beneficials in the reservoir and enzyme treatment further spread could be prevented.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> It's probably systemic that's why even with low humidity and good air-flow his buds are rotting. Maybe with some beneficials in the reservoir and enzyme treatment further spread could be prevented.



ok you gotta elaborate on this one...

You say it's possible for it to be a "disease"? something "within the plant" ?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ok you gotta elaborate on this one...
> 
> You say it's possible for it to be a "disease"? something "within the plant" ?


Yes a bacterial or even viral infection, plants can get diseases too. I am certainly no expert botanist but I do know that fruiting and flowering plants are most commonly infected.

My reasoning was based on the fact that only the interior of his buds were rotted and his climate conditions were not favorable to molds. I would be interested to know his reservoir condition.

That's why when you cross the Sierra mountains into California you are greeted by boarder guards that are not looking for drugs or even guns. Nope those guys are looking for fruit. If someone brings in diseased fruit it could potentially wipe out huge harvests from California's fruit industry.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

Right right...

I've seen those border stops...

Now, I am pretty sure SZ has a healthy res...

we'll have to ask him about it..


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

LB and I are still going at it over at SZ's thread..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/106178-zeus-1400w-canadian-basement-37.html#post2877655


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

LB just came up with this AWESOME link...



LoudBlunts said:


> ...
> 
> 
> i've found alot of leads, but imma keep looking cuz right now the search results are kinda broad.
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

This is also pretty cool...


> *How to stop insects and fungi from ruining your garden. *
> 
> marijuana growers face many challenges. Among the most persistent problems they encounter are insects, diseases, fungi, viruses and bacteria that harm plants. This article will describe the most common of these problems, and prescribe preventive and corrective measures.
> *
> ...


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> And the T5 will do you right.. just make sure to have an even canopy and get the light as close as possible to the plants...
> 
> how many waats is your T5?


432w... 8 54w bulbs; 4 each 30K & 65K.

An even canopy (or at the least pretty damn close LOL) is NP thanks to the LST! It's not completely even yet, but that's only because some of the newest tops are almost long enough to tie down again but not quite. Have I mentioned I'm really liking what LST does for MJ plants? 

I had something to say/ask/both, but my browser crashed without warning and now I've forgotten. 

But I have a new question, for anyone here who'd know. Where the hell can I find either PVC pipe or else thin lumber (2x2 OK, but 1x1 preferable) on sites that accept PayPal??? (My bank account is dry, but I've got a fairly decent PayPal balance right now.) I've just spent the better part of two hours searching eBay, but all I can find is PVC pipe fittings. If I'm lucky I'll find PVC pipe that either is WAY too much money, or else 4-6" diameter. For lifting/moving purposes, PVC would be more ideal, but then again lumber that thin is very light as well. (I already have the poultry wire, will be delivered tomorrow. I can secure it to the frames with zip ties for now if necessary; I've got a couple hundred of those. lol)

I've been planning on experimenting with SCROG, and with all the tying I'm doing with LST and the fact that I'm running out of holes I drilled on my pots' edges, it wouldn't be any more work to just SCROG them than it is to do "straight" LST. (Actually, with all the leaf tucking I have to do now to keep them from shading the constant new shoots, it looks like SCROG would actually be less work in the long run.) Don't know yet if I'll do all of them, or just some for side-by-side comparison. I did put rubber bands around each pot right under the edges, which will enable me to have more spots to tie down new branches. But for a more even canopy, SCROG would give me much more control.

I'd already decided that when I do try SCROG, the screens I build will also be pot "stands" per se, so that I can move the pots when necessary.... otherwise SCROG makes this difficult to impossible. Basically the 12"x12" screen, four legs, and a 12"x12" bottom. (Yes, six separate screens/frames; this way when one plant is harvested, I can move another in to start flowering.) I can't draw to save my life, especially on the computer, so I can't make a diagram. But I'm sure this is self-explanatory.

I've been researching like crazy, and know all the pros and cons to SCROG, so whether someone is "for or against" this method is a moot point with me.  I'm in need of finding materials to build my screens (and if there's something other than wood or PVC, that's great too; just something that will allow me to build frames), and again it needs to be from sites that accept PayPal as I won't have cash again till the 1st of next month.

I'm going to search the DIY section next, but I doubt that'll help me find a site that accepts PayPal.  You can buy with PayPal all over the 'net, but when you need something in particular it's harder to narrow all of that down.

Thanks in advance for any help/advice!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> LB just came up with this AWESOME link...


Those are some of the best diagnostic pictures of insect damage and disease I've ever seen. Too bad the book costs $110.00!


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 10, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Those are some of the best diagnostic pictures of insect damage and disease I've ever seen. Too bad the book costs $110.00!


*Just click "File" in your browser, then "Save as HTML".... it works!* 

Granted, it's there on the site, but quite convenient to have it saved to your computer. (The Google navigation menu remains in the saved HTML file, but who cares? Saving an HTML file is free!) I tried to save the images, but it won't let me. It appears to be similar to a .pdf file.

$110 for a freaking book is just ridiculous! I mean, $110 to read about MJ plant diseases and pests?! That info is in a myriad of other books, not to mention all over the 'net! Unless this book is something *sooo* special that it's actually priced properly, but, uh, I doubt it.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 10, 2009)

That's a fairly typical price for an academic/professional book. On the low end actually. The authors are serious people familiar with all the latest research, not drug-addled hippies peddling old wives' tales. Real information is valuable compared to the questionable nature of what's 'all over the net'. just compare the book's pix to the sorry ones on RIU's growfaq.

I just read the section in there on spider mites, everyone's favorite. I learned that permethrin (lice spray) is not only ineffective at killing mites, it induces increased egg laying. Sheesh. That explains a lot.



Katatawnic said:


> *Just click "File" in your browser, then "Save as HTML".... it works!*
> 
> Granted, it's there on the site, but quite convenient to have it saved to your computer. (The Google navigation menu remains in the saved HTML file, but who cares? Saving an HTML file is free!) I tried to save the images, but it won't let me. It appears to be similar to a .pdf file.
> 
> $110 for a freaking book is just ridiculous! I mean, $110 to read about MJ plant diseases and pests?! That info is in a myriad of other books, not to mention all over the 'net! Unless this book is something *sooo* special that it's actually priced properly, but, uh, I doubt it.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 10, 2009)

That's perfectly understandable, aside from the price. I went to college, and never paid more than half, and most often closer to a quarter, of that price for any academic/professional book. Ever.

Further, when your only income is disability, you don't feel very inclined to pay $110 for a book, no matter how informative it is. I'll stick with the online version when I need reference.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 10, 2009)

jesus i fucking hate bugs...luckily in 6 years of indoor growing i haven't had anything worse than a couple of gnats, knock on wood...
i'm always on the lookout..i hope everyone is well, and has beautfiul plants goin...


gkn


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's a worthy comparison for you guys...


----------



## DWR (Aug 10, 2009)

looking great there... do i see that correct ?


first 2 pics are earlier and last are later or now ? 

 cooooool shit m8, there going to get huge.... hope you get good harvests off these girls


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

Yup same plant.. progressively.. until you see them all in the last photo...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 10, 2009)

WOW GREAT comparison pics there gypsy love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Your gonna end up with some MAJOR weight I'm super envious....... 

Peace


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

I *hope* I get some bud out of those plants...

But till then...

We get lollipops like this one...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

nice really really nice ... thanks for those pics and the update ....walk on!!~~ 


GypsyBush said:


> I *hope* I get some bud out of those plants...
> 
> But till then...
> 
> We get lollipops like this one...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm gonna finish this bowl and go take some pics of the big girls...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow gypsy awesome bud!!!!! 

And wow nice avatar change there tahoe

Peace


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

About all I can say is that I am pleased... considering what I started with...

Many thanks a million times over to M Blaze for his willingness to share his PROVEN knowledge..

Let's get on with the show shall we...

Please press play.. and remember to support you local Nomads...

[youtube]376p5eIzxL4[/youtube]



The Girls all together...








Such a pretty canopy.. I just giggle...








And I can only guess that big plants turn FAST.. . cause I'm starting to see some MAJOR action on the tops... ALL of them...












































I kinda have a feeling this branch is going to need some MAJOR support.. guess that's what FIMming does.. eh?!?!?!









ok, some more budlets...






































They sure filled in ... I guess sticking another plant in the middle helped to... 




















Here are the under-sides....

I have a feeling I need to consider a major prune session here... but I have been waiting, hoping that some might stretch enough and reach for th elight.. But I gotta say things are getting pretty full...





















Here's a spotlight on Cinderella 99 by Brothers Grimm...

























And here's some "crappy genetics" Bagseed...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 10, 2009)

Where to start!

Man GB those big bushes are sure looking impressive. The quickness with which you have achieved multiple budsite development is quite impressive! 

Its almost like she was "storing up" flowering hormone, just waiting to burst....some crazy guy told me about that potential, but I never believed him... 

I have to say though, I have a hard time believing you are gonna get less than 6 or 7 z's per big bush.

But hey, WTF do I know? 

Do you use RO water? Some of your pics appear to show the leaves slightly askew upward at the horizontal leaf margins. I know you don't use Cal Mag (well I think I know....). Do they look like they are slightly praying for MG to you, or am I just too high?

Not to critique you. I know you wanna hear it if someone thinks they see something though...or at least so you say, when you're leg isn't bothering you as badly 

But really man, in all seriousness, this is some sick shit. And nice lolli earlier too, BTW. How much you think she will weigh all dried? 35 grams? 42 maybe?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Jesse...

You are right.. I don't use anything... 

I use well water... no RO for me...

You see a deficiency somewhere?

Not sure I followed your comment but I do want to hear what you have to say...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh.. and I expect 3/4 oz from that type of lollipop... not bad for a Sativa..


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Jesse...
> 
> You are right.. I don't use anything...
> 
> ...


Yeah I am not positive I used the correct verbage.

Pics 3 and 4 (skipping the vid) show it pretty well.

The edges of the leaves left to right exhibit some "praying," IMO.

See it at all?



GypsyBush said:


> Oh.. and I expect 3/4 oz from that type of lollipop... not bad for a Sativa..


Not bad at all! Looks like some A grade smoke as well, friend!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Jesse...
> 
> You are right.. I don't use anything...
> 
> ...


Notice how the leaves not angled upward like that, just the horizontal tips.

If the whole LEAF were angled up like that, I would have no said anything...

Am I crazy?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

Well JESSE.. I have tips curled up.. down... twisting sideways .. straight...

But you seem to thing I need .. what was it "cal mag"?

I have heard of it but never used it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

... 







GypsyBush said:


> I *hope* I get some bud out of those plants...
> 
> But till then...
> 
> We get lollipops like this one...





GypsyBush said:


> About all I can say is that I am pleased... considering what I started with...
> 
> Many thanks a million times over to M Blaze for his willingness to share his PROVEN knowledge..
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

This Chick is into some pretty weird stuff...
*


PHOTOGRAPHER: RICHARD KERN
MODEL: SASHA GREY
STYLIST: JACLYN HODES*

_Fashion Coordinator: Annette Lamothe-Ramos
_






_Mandate of Heaven dress, Mended Veil necklace_​






_Vintage Roberto Cavalli scarf, stylists own jewelry_​







_Kiki de Montparnasse shirt_​







_Fornarina boots_​







_Eugenia Kim belts_​







_H&M turtleneck, Diesel bag, Agent Provocateur stockings_​






_American Apparel leggings, Wolford tights_​






_Wolford scarf_​






_Vintage necklace_​


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2009)

To many fucking pics gypsy im lost.. i dont what the fuck is where.

shit.



good pics tho.. just to many at once cant tell whats what... im a stoner for fuck sake.. dont confuse me  HAHAHAHA


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.viceland.com/int/v15n4/htdocs/fashion-sasha-restrained/8.jpg

ya can see her pube hairs.. ewwww


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.viceland.com/int/v15n4/htdocs/fashion-sasha-restrained/6.jpg

the bag looks like a deform vagina...


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice Gypsy.. finally found them !!!!!!  Whaahahahaaaaaa how cool would it be to be able to walk on the marijauan plant.. like ahhh this is what it looks like 1:1 !


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 11, 2009)

DWR said:


> To many fucking pics gypsy im lost.. i dont what the fuck is where.
> 
> shit.
> 
> ...


 
Hahaha yeah you gotta feel sorry for the people on dial up or slow internet . Glad im not one of them 

Great work Gypsy but im starting to wonder what your searching on the net to come up with pics like those last ones hahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

holy crapp ..... that's a lotta pics .... whew .... me getting lost too .... but I love the plants .... _I like the This Branch is Gonna Need a Lot of Support_ .... _Guess That's What Fimming Does?_ hahahahahha! beautiful .... and the artsy nudes .... I ain't gonna ask. yea dialup ... that would make my life a fukin nightmare I think ...I'm way too connected to being ... connected ..... I don't need it 24-7, but reliable and speedy .... LOL! Walk on!!~~~~


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2009)

hah, yeah dialup would suck ass !!!!

haha i couldnt even live with 5mb... i need atleast 20


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

Did anyone listen to the music? I thought those guys were pretty good... in a moldy basement...

As for the chick, search Sasha Gray...  you'll see MORE of her...  that little freak...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

DWR said:


> Nice Gypsy.. finally found them !!!!!!  Whaahahahaaaaaa how cool would it be to be able to walk on the marijauan plant.. like ahhh this is what it looks like 1:1 !


Sorry if I confused you DWR...

I am glad you liked them though...




M Blaze said:


> Hahaha yeah you gotta feel sorry for the people on dial up or slow internet . Glad im not one of them
> 
> Great work Gypsy but im starting to wonder what your searching on the net to come up with pics like those last ones hahaha


Thanks MBlaze...

I figure if I live where I live and have access to fast internet, anyone that does not have it is by choice... so it's their choice...

As for Sasha's pics... I was just checking on an old friend when I came across those.. and I thought they were mild enough (compared to some of her other shoots) that they would be ok here... believe me.. she is a super freak....





tahoe58 said:


> holy crapp ..... that's a lotta pics .... whew .... me getting lost too .... but I love the plants .... _I like the This Branch is Gonna Need a Lot of Support_ .... _Guess That's What Fimming Does?_ hahahahahha! beautiful .... and the artsy nudes .... I ain't gonna ask. yea dialup ... that would make my life a fukin nightmare I think ...I'm way too connected to being ... connected ..... I don't need it 24-7, but reliable and speedy .... LOL! Walk on!!~~~~


Thanks Tahoe...

That branch... it's as big or even bigger than most people's whole plants!!!..

I am really happy with how they have developed so far...

And I know the truth will come out in 2 months, but right now, it seems that the Satindica idea couldn't be working better...

I can't help to think that I will have to harvest the Indicas very late and the Sativas early... but I sshould still be able to get some decent smoke out of those trees I think...

May *at least* an 8th oz each........


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

So I have a little problem...

Well more 2 solutions than 1 problem.. but I want to bounce this off of you guys...

...

The new room has 2x 6" 440cfm fans, exhausting to the room upstairs... through the lights...

The room upstairs is a storage room... 

So I am thinking that I can get 2 matching filters... and that would be easy... but it would greatly reduce the airflow...

..

Then I thought that I could have the fans blowing the stinky air into the room... and just have an open end fan/filter combo running in the room...

Just grabbing stinky room air and scrubbing it.. no ducts .. just the fan and filter in the room...

...

I have 3x 6" fans and 1x filter already... so it seems like an obvious choice...

But what are the down sides of doing it like that?

Thanks guys...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

i think as long as the scrubber/filter can handle it, it should be fine.


when i go completely watercooled, i plan on just scrubbing the air instead of exhausting out the house


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

not sure of the downside

the only one i can think of is replacing the filter more often


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

why not toss a ozone generator on a timer in the storage room, it is storage, not living quarters right? for the sake of keeping ur cfm , id leave it unrestricted as possible, then as u say either scrub the room or ozone it, but i think youll find a 6'' scrubber/fan is more $$ than ozone..?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> *i think as long as the scrubber/filter can handle it, it should be fine.*
> 
> 
> when i go completely watercooled, i plan on just scrubbing the air instead of exhausting out the house


I guess that is what I was asking.. in so many words...

Do YOU think it's enough?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

depends on what kinda filter you have..... i cant remember the exact model you have.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

I have the 6" eco plus fan...







and the matching 40lbs eco plus carbonaire filter.. like the one shown with the fan on this picture...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

lemme go get a picture of it...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

shittttt 40 lbs huh?

lol holy shit

sounds good to me.


i use smaller Deau Passe Organic filters that do the same but just weigh less and are smaller.....so yea i think it will work just fine scrubbing it.

by chance, how many cfms is that fan anddddddddddd how big is your room?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow what a huge filter. That is really super big hahaha.

Peace


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> why not toss a ozone generator on a timer in the storage room, it is storage, not living quarters right? for the sake of keeping ur cfm , id leave it unrestricted as possible, then as u say either scrub the room or ozone it, but i think youll find a 6'' scrubber/fan is more $$ than ozone..?


The only thing is that I already have the parts..

I would have to purchase an Ozone generator...

Maybe I will go that route when it's time to replace the filter...

...

But do you guys think a 440cfm fan filter combo is enough...?

I'm thinking it's gotta be, cause that is what I used as the sole exhaust/filter in the old room... 

don;t knw why I spaced THAT out.... I guess it was enough before...

But still... I want to hear ya'lls opinions...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> shittttt 40 lbs huh?
> 
> lol holy shit
> 
> ...



The new room is 9x12x8...

I am using 2x 6" 440cfm to exhaust through the lights...

and I am planning on adding a 3rd 6" fan with the filter, just scrubbing the room...



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Wow what a huge filter. That is really super big hahaha.
> 
> Peace


I just bought the filter that matched the fan I was going to use...

This was the samellest filter available locally that allowed the CFM of the 6" fan...

The smaller filters required way less cfm...

I thought everybody had a big heavy can on their ops...

No wonder I see people hang theirs from flimsy tents...

I gues I got the big honking fucker eh?!?!?!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

wait wait wait!!!!


arent those 2 x 6" unfiltered? and that is what is going up to the storage room?

are you pull the air from inside of the room? or is the intake for the cooltubes sucking air from another place?


----------



## SOG (Aug 11, 2009)

G, you can through a Bigblue ionizer to your outlet ducts
nothing will smell coming on the other side of the Bigblue
it will brake every molecule passing through it 
the only thing is, you don't want to breath this air
so it need to go out to the open air
or through an over sized canfilter scrubber +10" MaxFan with a speed control for inside the room; running 24/7
i have one set on my exhausting duct (for night vent or heat emergency)
and one in main room scrubbing 24/7
i ditched the Bigblue because i switched to a sealed room setup

they also have an inline version


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL man so where's the pot porn pixels dude?!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> wait wait wait!!!!
> 
> 
> arent those 2 x 6" unfiltered? and that is what is going up to the storage room?
> ...


I am exhausting through the lights...

The room isn't sealed but the house is..

The air goes upstairs... but it connects with the rest of the house up there...

If I warm the house up to 65F (42F outside this morning) it's a nice 75F in the room...

All of my temperature control pretty much relies on the heaters in the house...


...


Boy!.. I a, really high...

and making this way more confusing than it has to be..


----------



## SOG (Aug 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am exhausting through the lights...
> 
> The room isn't sealed but the house is..
> 
> ...



D U D E...
with 42f air outside id just rout air from outside and vent back outside with a Bigblue inline, 
the air coming out on the other side will not even get hot with 42 starting temp


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> LOL man so where's the pot porn pixels dude?!



Click here...

https://www.rollitup.org/2883894-post2563.html


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

if it was me

and my money was right.


i'd just get 2 more of these: http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/productdetail.aspx?id=1878&product=6-charcoal-fiber-freshmaker-filter

and stick them on the end of my light reflector exhausting through the lights.

killing a few birds with 2 stones (dust from coming in your cooltube/air cooled reflectors, and odor)


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

SOG said:


> G, you can through a Bigblue ionizer to your outlet ducts
> nothing will smell coming on the other side of the Bigblue
> it will brake every molecule passing through it
> the only thing is, you don't want to breath this air
> ...


The room fills up with air.. it's 10x12x8

And it leaves the room and joins the rest of the house...

Close to where I sleep actually...

So I would have to dial it in just perfect as to not poison the whole house...





SOG said:


> D U D E...
> with 42f air outside id just rout air from outside and vent back outside with a Bigblue inline,
> the air coming out on the other side will not even get hot with 42 starting temp


It will be MINUS 40 here pretty soon...

Cooling has never been an issue... Trust me... I have seen frost on top of my cooltube... really... on a small air leak... ice on top of the tube...

I just want to keep the holes to the outside world to a minimum...

And they're not really necessary in my case...

I am running a sealed HOUSE.. if you will...

Using the op's fans to distribute the heat evenly to house...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> if it was me
> 
> and my money was right.
> 
> ...


Are you saying these are good enough scrubbers to get rid of the smell? all of it?

How much do they weight that it can be hung on the reflector?

As for dust... it's pretty much non-existant in the Arctic winter months...

9 months of the year, any dust is trapped under the snow....

The Arctic is very clean and sterile in the winter... not much activity in the air when it is so cold...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

So back to my issue...

Do you guys think that the combo of fan/filter I have will be enough to scrub the air from the op?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks man. Damn those things are gonna be BEASTS! LOL recently freaked out and chopped my whole entire grow down... Haha dunno WTF i was thinking but one or 2 of those monsters is sounding real nice. Damn man as usual everything is looking tight bro. Gimme that link to that Monster thread again. BTW man those things look like they are gonna be stacked bro. Awesome!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

like i told SoG, i had previously thought they wasnt doing their jobs....but obviously they have been in action for a steady year now. I just now realized they were operating that long..... so i took it down and cleaned it (which is recommended every other month or so) and its working brand new, even looks brand new!!!

and yes, they are hella light bro!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So back to my issue...
> 
> Do you guys think that the combo of fan/filter I have will be enough to scrub the air from the op?


now that i think about it......


im thinking that it will scrub the room....however those two fans might exhaust the air too fast for the scrubber to actually scrub all the air...

thas why i asked if you had open ended cooltubes/air reflector


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> like i told SoG, i had previously thought they wasnt doing their jobs....but obviously they have been in action for a steady year now. I just now realized they were operating that long..... so i took it down and cleaned it (which is recommended every other month or so) and its working brand new, even looks brand new!!!
> 
> and yes, they are hella light bro!


I don't get it...

What's in them that removes the smell???


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

activated carbon dohhh 

http://www.organicairfilter.com/product.shtml

http://www.organicairfilter.com/product_detail_triplelayer.shtml


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Thanks man. Damn those things are gonna be BEASTS! LOL recently freaked out and chopped my whole entire grow down... Haha dunno WTF i was thinking but one or 2 of those monsters is sounding real nice. Damn man as usual everything is looking tight bro. Gimme that link to that Monster thread again. BTW man those things look like they are gonna be stacked bro. Awesome!



Thanks Bro... 

Bummer you chopped everything... but I know the feeling...

here's the link...

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/208597-gypsys-first-tree-attempt.html

Cheers Mate....


----------



## SOG (Aug 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> now that i think about it......
> 
> 
> im thinking that it will scrub the room....however those two fans might exhaust the air too fast for the scrubber to actually scrub all the air...
> ...


then seprate the scrubber from the the exhaust line
and run your two fans one for each


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> activated carbon dohhh
> 
> http://www.organicairfilter.com/product.shtml
> 
> http://www.organicairfilter.com/product_detail_triplelayer.shtml


Are you suggesting I put these as an addition to the big filter?

or are you suggesting them as a replacement?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

SOG said:


> then seprate the scrubber from the the exhaust line
> and run your two fans one for each


Right now the exhaust lines are free... no filters..

What I saw as my immediate options were...

add one filter to each exhaust fan...

or ...

leave them open and just add a filter/fan in the middle of the room... not connected to anything... just running dirty air through the filter 24/7


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

im just saying what i would do. put 2 of those filters on your 2 rows of lights... and put the filter in storage out of operation.

BUT lets get back to what you already have.... cuz im missing something

and i think you are too.


you dont think your 2 x 6" fans will exhaust faster than your scrubber can handle? I would think something would be exhausting too fast, not having enough time to scrub/clean the air.... maybe im missing something and SoG just confused the shit outta me


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> im just saying what i would do. put 2 of those filters on your 2 rows of lights... and put the filter in storage out of operation.


I cannot imagine that 2 of those filters can handle as much as my big one...

The amount of air that a filter can clean is directly related to the quantity of activated carbon within...

This is one of those times where BIGGER IS BETTER...

I just can't see those filters competing with 40lbs of carbon...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> BUT lets get back to what you already have.... cuz im missing something
> 
> and i think you are too.
> 
> ...


Sure... 2 fans will move more air than one... I follow that...

But the air will escape the storage room... and eventually mix with the "house air", not outside...

The house air WILL eventually make it's way back to the grow room... and back up to the storage room...

My grow room is not sealed... but my house is... at least in wintertime...

Does that take some of the confusion away? or does it cause more?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

Did ya even read the science behind them?

and i already said lets forgot about what i would do cuz it isnt my op.


lets try to work with what you have already.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Sure... 2 fans will move more air than one... I follow that...
> 
> But the air will escape the storage room... and eventually mix with the "house air", not outside...
> 
> ...



hell yes, takes ALOT of the confusion away....

okay so it doesnt even matter if the air is all the way scrubbed cuz eventually it will come back to the room anyway....

got it!

should be golden without having to buy anything else


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> Did ya even read the science behind them?


I must admit I didn't...

when you said they were carbon and gave me a DOH... I fugured they worked under the same priciples as all carbon filters...

my bad .. I'll go get edumacated...



> and i already said lets forgot about what i would do cuz it isnt my op.
> 
> 
> lets try to work with what you have already.


Right on...

1 filter...

3x 6" fans...

1x 4" fan... (being used in the veg room right now...)


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> hell yes, takes ALOT of the confusion away....
> 
> okay so it doesnt even matter if the air is all the way scrubbed cuz eventually it will come back to the room anyway....
> 
> ...


I just wonder how bad my house will stink from the "residual air that still needs to go around one more time"...

I mean.. I would like to be able to have people in the living room and not exactly smell reefer you know..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

let me share something with ya Gypsy...

i think yer a helluva grower i dont care if you say your a noob or not.

you do very well. with that said. I think you second guess yourself bro.

you had it figured out all along.

you have what i call in-house filtering....

once you took away the 'confusion' i understood it wayyyy better. Yes i think your plan will work


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I just wonder how bad my house will stink from the "residual air that still needs to go around one more time"...
> 
> I mean.. I would like to be able to have people in the living room and not exactly smell reefer you know..



what about those ozone thingies?

not the big bad boy

the little ones

something like this bro:

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-oznjr-ozone-generator-up-to-1000-cubic-ft-p-2066.html

yanno? for backup or something....maybe put it in ya living room on a timer or so


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 11, 2009)

im using the ozone jr it works pretty good every now and then i can smell the pot very faint


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 11, 2009)

its got its own timer 10 min. on & 10 off if i had a carbon scrubber i dont think i would ever smell anything


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

im finally using a large ozone generator, i get an occasional wiff ...but other than that smells like a sterile hospital. i think it would be perfect for as u say a air holding area...where ur pumping all ur air...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

yea cool beans....i just read that it had its own timer..


nice safety feature!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> let me share something with ya Gypsy...
> 
> i think yer a helluva grower i dont care if you say your a noob or not.
> 
> you do very well.


Thanks a LOT for the kind words LB...

It makes me happy to hear such things from people I respect...

But I take newb as a time based title... not a measure of how well one is doing...

I have seen people that have been growing for YEARS still be a shitty grower...

And there are newbs, like me, that listen to the right people and succeed from the start...





> with that said. I think you second guess yourself bro.
> 
> you had it figured out all along.
> 
> ...


You are right... I do ..

But I second guess myself because I AM a newb...

I have not done things for so long and in so many ways that I can foresee the downsides of things I have not done yet...

It takes time to get a "complete" big picture...

I'm working on it...

But you know I am not a gambling man...

I rather sound like a fool than ruin a crop or get busted cause "I thought it be good enough..."...


But I guess it is time to leave the newb title behind...

I have been growing indoors for a year now...

I guess I can call myself a beginner... woot woot...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> what about those ozone thingies?
> 
> not the big bad boy
> 
> ...


Now that seems like gold...



southern homegrower said:


> im using the ozone jr it works pretty good every now and then i can smell the pot very faint
> 
> ...
> 
> its got its own timer 10 min. on & 10 off if i had a carbon scrubber i dont think i would ever smell anything


And you are using the same exact model?







This is catching my interest very fast...



tilemaster said:


> im finally using a large ozone generator, i get an occasional wiff ...but other than that smells like a sterile hospital. i think it would be perfect for as u say a air holding area...where ur pumping all ur air...


Which model are you using...

I have considered one of these... but never followed through...










LoudBlunts said:


> yea cool beans....i just read that it had its own timer..
> 
> 
> nice safety feature!


No kidding...

I guess a small oscillating fan next to it wouldn't hurt either...


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 11, 2009)

yes the same unit and i am very happy with it i got mine from HTG


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 11, 2009)

There is a guy here at riu that got me to try it raiderman i think is his screen name and grows alot more plants then i do


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 11, 2009)

It has a small fan built in it


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

I'mma look into it..

Wish I could just go to the store and buy/look at these things...

But nooo.. I gotta pay and then wait 2 to 3 weeks at best...

So I gotta make a good choice right off the bat...


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 11, 2009)

i think the ozone jr covers a 10ft by 10 ft by 10 ft area 1000 cubic ft


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

makes me wonder why that uvonair 1000 on is so pricey... it's also supposed to cover 1k c/ft


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 11, 2009)

i was told the ozone jr only last 1yr. but those big ones last longer and i think u can replace the bulbs


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

Now that would make sense... better quality and serviceability...

I may opt for the uvonair 1000...

We'll see...

I am going to do some more research...

Whatever I choose is what I will be stuck with.. so I might as well get the one that will last longer... I think...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

now this is pretty interesting... even if way overpriced...


http://www.everestgardensupply.com/index_HYGS.php


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

the more I look at it... the more I like it...

I hoe NG and Jig get a look at this...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2009)

yea looks cool


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

StickyMango said:


> Hey GB, in Jorge Cervantes dvd I think it was, he goes into a grow room with this exact setup, 3 lights one top, one middle and one bottom all connected in one cool tube, and they train the plants to grow sideways...its freaking cool...no lack of light because it spreads all around!


You've seen Heath's 2.1 watt per gram, 86 lollipop, single 600w grow right?

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html


----------



## SOG (Aug 11, 2009)

ok i didn't read all this back and forth
every filter has specs, and the fan has its own specs
you should be able to calculate the room size
and the cfm your fans operates 
to get the maxium scrubbing results

my vote goes to, an over-sized scrubber in the middle of the room


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

Basically it came down to..

my room isn't sealed, but my house is...

the air from the op will go to the storage room, where I will have my scrubbing fan/filter just running in the middle of the room as you say...

but since the house is sealed, the air from this room doesn't go outside... it mixes with the house's air.. and eventually makes it's way back to the flower room...

As I said the room isn't sealed, but in Wintertime (9 months of the year), the HOUSE is sealed...

So... next time I go to town I might pick up one of those UVONAIR 1000s... and place it bay a circ. fan on the oppsite corner of the house from the scrubber..

does that make ANY sense...?


----------



## ForcedInduction (Aug 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So... next time I go to town I might pick up one of those UVONAIR 1000s... and place it bay a circ. fan on the oppsite corner of the house from the scrubber..
> 
> does that make ANY sense...?



man if those things really work it would be worth it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

ForcedInduction said:


> man if those things really work it would be worth it.


All the reports I have seen look good..

There is just an issue of too much ozone in the air...

Timers and proper selection of model should take care of that though..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow that coloseaum (sp) lol I can't spell worth shit..... 
is freaking amazing. Looks almost as if heath put some word in for it or something 
I followed that grow which was FUCKING GREAT  
Heath does amazing things. 

And damn gypsy you really don't have to fight heat you lucky bastard you..... 
I wish it wasn't 100 degrees outside where I'm at...... 

Peace


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 11, 2009)

toss in some more bondage and bud pics into the depot. Getting wordy in here. einit!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> toss in some more bondage and bud pics into the depot. Getting wordy in here. einit!!!!!



Hahaha... I just had people complaining I had too may pics...

did you check page 256?

That was just yesterday...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> And damn gypsy you really don't have to fight heat you lucky bastard you.....
> I wish it wasn't 100 degrees outside where I'm at......
> 
> Peace


No but I have to fight the cold...

When it's WINTER 9 months of the year, the heating bill is through the roof...

But I gotta admit.. nothing like running -30F air through your lights...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ya your right.... I'm sure that is a hard thing to acheive. I bet its nice and comfortable in that grow room when its freezing outside. Shit I bet I'd be in there all fucking day if I lived somewhere that cold hahahahahahaha  

Peace


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hahaha... I just had people complaining I had too may pics...
> 
> did you check page 256?
> 
> That was just yesterday...


Yeah that was me


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ya your right.... I'm sure that is a hard thing to acheive. I bet its nice and comfortable in that grow room when its freezing outside. Shit I bet I'd be in there all fucking day if I lived somewhere that cold hahahahahahaha
> 
> Peace


I keep the house at 65F... it feels pretty toasty when it's 40 below outside...

Shit... think about it... that's a 100F + difference...

But I must admit I enjoy the lights quite a bit in the dead of winter, when the Sun don't shine outside...

It's almost like a tanning booth...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

Some shots from tonight... lights off...

and the video makes the song even better...

[youtube]DNT7uZf7lew[/youtube]

















































I guess they kinda filled in eh?!?!?!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

did you guys see "waldo"... 

kinda sticking out this time eh?!?!


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Now that would make sense... better quality and serviceability...
> 
> I may opt for the uvonair 1000...
> 
> ...


the Jr. model is 'self-timing' it comes on for like 10 minutes then shuts off for 10 minutes. you'd deffinitely want the Uvonair 1000 or 3000. Both of which run continuously... so you can use a 15 min. increment timer or a digital timer that has multiple settings on/off by the minute.

also don't get a 'corona discharge' type... just stick to Uvonair brand.
(EDIT: woops shoulda read another page further back, the built-in timer was already mentioned... not a plus, i.m.o. )


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey DG...

Thanks for the input...

Have you ever used one of these generators?

Oh and page 257 has another big update...

Everything just gets lost in a 10 page a day thread...


----------



## DWR (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow them have grown allot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fucking respect


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh and page 257 has another big update...
> 
> Everything just gets lost in a 10 page a day thread...


Im set for 30 posts per page or something like that  so its only page 89 for me


----------



## Mammath (Aug 12, 2009)

Really nice colas forming there on those trees GB.
There gonna be magnificent


----------



## ForcedInduction (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> [youtube]376p5eIzxL4[/youtube]



hell ya these guys know whats up


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

I can't help but wonder, with colas so big you can barely fit your hands around...

How do you deal with/prevent budrot/mold?

I know they are different...but I wanted to leave the question broad.

Now, I was gonna PM you, but I think everyone would love to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 12, 2009)

low humidity does wonders


----------



## SOG (Aug 12, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> low humidity does wonders


keep your room at 40% RH at all times day or night


----------



## Shackleford.R (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> This Chick is into some pretty weird stuff...
> *
> 
> 
> ...



so if you're gypsy you can get away with posting nudity, but if you're Shack you offend mods and they threaten to suspend your account. 

where is the justice?

(no offense directed at you gypsy, truly none whatsoever)


Shack


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

Well I am sure if you quote the old pics enough a MOD is SURE to notice, Shack.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

there's rules against nudity...??????

I'm on here naked all the time...


----------



## SOG (Aug 12, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Well I am sure if you quote the old pics enough a MOD is SURE to notice, Shack.


right on bra,
he wants Justis


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

SOG said:


> right on bra,
> he wants Justis


Oh I am just pokin a little fun


----------



## Shackleford.R (Aug 12, 2009)

as am i!!! haha. granted i was being bitchy. just think the website has its quirks, to put it nicely. happy to see some of my friends return, under assumed identities lol. 


Shack


----------



## SOG (Aug 12, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> just pokin a little fun


+1


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol SOG you are so delightfully subtle; in light of the fact that I assume you are at least somewhat of a stoner, its quite entertaining.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

here's weirder than nudity ... but oh so real...

[youtube]FfYqxliTThU[/youtube]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> there's rules against nudity...??????
> 
> I'm on here naked all the time...


hahahah dam gypsys never have enough clothes to last threw the week i guess


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 12, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I can't help but wonder, with colas so big you can barely fit your hands around...
> 
> How do you deal with/prevent budrot/mold?
> 
> ...


I have encountered budrot a couple of times but only a very small amount. I am a very lazy grower so I dont really do anything to prevent it so maybe im just lucky . One crop was harvested early due to rot/mould to prevent it getting worse. Overall its not a big problem for me though.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd have to say that ADEQUATE air flow and FOR REAL low humidity play their role... and it's a big one...

Geographical location MUST also be taken into account...

Someone in (humid) Florida has to deal with a thousand fold count of "organisms in the air" than say, someone in a dry place.. or a really cold one like AK... very little floating around in 40 below air...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

so...

anyone care to guess a yield???...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm done bitching.. my guess for yield.. 2 ounces? give or take 


Shack


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

wow....





Xare said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/210779-400-watt-2-liter-hempy-4.html#post2893865
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

"she's thirsty... get her some acid..." 

[youtube]fifrixB8WYY[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

whoever made THIS sure had some good shit...

[youtube]48bNEaNOzZU[/youtube]


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> so...
> 
> anyone care to guess a yield???...


7.25 z's.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

out of all 3???

you guys think???


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

I thought that was just one plant...


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> out of all 3???
> 
> you guys think???


If you chop it now?????

dix grammes





En Francais! lol. I love that Alec Baldwin SNL bit.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

I meant all 3 when they're done..

...

never mind...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

I yielded an oz per plant and they were about a 1/10 of the size of your plants, as far as I can tell.

But, I use a 1k light....BUT, I grow in soil...

Tenth of the size = 10 oz

60% of the light = 6 oz

Adding in some for hydro over soil = 7.25 oz....

At least I had some logic...

EDIT: To be fair, you weren't specific as to what our guess was based on...And I left my intercontinental knowledge by osmosis hat at work....so....


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

hahahaha...

So your guess is 7.5 oz total? 

or per light?


----------



## zechbro (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Did anyone listen to the music? I thought those guys were pretty good... in a moldy basement...
> 
> As for the chick, search Sasha Gray...  you'll see MORE of her...  that little freak...


 found you a vid gypsy enjoy
http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=6ceebb8055c43edb5173


----------



## zechbro (Aug 12, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> 7.25 z's.



pounds and pounds someguy did a scrog under a 400 in a 1x2 area and got 4 oz you have a zillion times that


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 12, 2009)

I think you'll get 3.68 ounces per plant because you've vegged them long enough, you've shaped them beautifully, and you have a great setup that you are in total control of; enviable.

I'm wondering; do you have spider mites up there?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't... but I have heard of mites in other grows...

..

I guess we'll have to wait and see... 

I was still kinda hoping to meet the aspired pound per light... but I guess I'm dreaming...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> hahahaha...
> 
> So your guess is 7.5 oz total?
> 
> or per light?


Well was that one plant in the pic?

Are they all that big?

Per plant if so....maybe I am crazy...but....

I have gotten 2+ z's from one plant and none of them were nearly that large...

Like 1/3 the size....I dunno...maybe I am crazy....I hope to get 3'z per plant of my own right now....(well, for 5 of them in the six gallon containers....)

And you have 19 gallon containers....I don't think my guess is UNREASONABLE.

Do you?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

Seeing that I was not very clear...

How about this...

Any estimates on final dry weight of all these plants together?


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey gypsy I have been following along in the tree thread silently... I have also read through Blaze's grow.. The only thing I say that can't be accounted for is the medium. You know how the hydroton works cuz of your most recent setup.. so that will be a plus in your favor! Honestly bro... I say you get 1.75-2.5lbs outta the whole shebang. Adding those indicas in there is really gonna pump up your yield. That was a good decision so far as it all works out well.. and It looks great!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

Well there's a BIG jump in the estimate...

When I started I really hoped for pound a plant...

Then I saw there was NO WAY I was getting that...

But they have filled in...

My hopes are getting up again...

We'll see....

Thanks for the vote of confidence though...

I hope you're right...


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 12, 2009)

Well the way I figure it is each of those Indica bushes gives you between 3.5-5 oz per plant. And another 7-10oz from each Sativa.. I dunno the genetics.. but I have would say that those are fair guesses based on the size of each when going to flower... and those Sativas really filled out.. it was a good thing Blaze made you wait and veg a while, gonna pay off nicely I suspect.


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 12, 2009)

What's the dimensions of your canopy? Looks to be at least 4 sq. meters... what was your yield per sq. meter with the SOG... I would think you could get a low-ball estimate that way, since you have veg time invested in these mommas!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

I hope your right...

But I have a feeling it may not be so extravagant...

I'm sure I'll get a bowl or two...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

18.75 z's for all 3 combined.

I sure hope I win the jar of M&M's, when this is all said and done...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

Boulderheads said:


> What's the dimensions of your canopy? Looks to be at least 4 sq. meters...


The total area is 9'x6' = 54sqft

or...

2.75m x 1.82m = 5.08sqm

BUT... 

Not ALL of that is evenly occupied...

The DESNSE/FILLED IN/NO GAPS part of the canopy is about...

7'x4' = 28sqft

or...

2.1m x 1.2m = 2.52sqm






> what was your yield per sq. meter with the SOG...


Never really thought about it in terms of area, always watts... but let's give it a try...

My trays are roughly..


3'x3' = 9sqft

or...

0.91m x 0.91m = 0.82sqm

And my average was 600 grams per tray...

so...

600g / 9sqft = 66.666667g per sqft

or.....

600g / 0.82sqm = 731.7g per sqm...



SOOOoooo...

At those numbers...

the TOTAL CANOPY would be...

54sqft x 66.666667g/sqft = 3,600g 

or

5.08sqm x 731.7g/sqm = 3,717g

The difference I discount to rounding up/down long numbers...

But we KNOW that is nowhere near what I will get...

The we look at the "inner canopy" which is actually a bit denser than my SOG, in tops per sqft...


28sqft x 66.666667g = 1,866.6667 g

or..

2.52sqm x 731.7g = 1,843.884 g

But these numbers also do not take into account that each 3x3 SOG tray gets it's own 600...

Here we are covering WAY more that 3 trays with 2 lights way up high...

..

This confusing you yet...

I have smoked 3 bowls during this post...




> I would think you could get a low-ball estimate that way, since you have veg time invested in these mommas!


I suppose a guy could do a bunch of math and attempt it.. but there are SOOOOOO many variables....

I am REALLY REALLY curious to see if a 6" branch will give me the same as a 6" clone...

That will be good to know for sure...

OK.. WHO'S gonna RE-do my maths....


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> 18.75 z's for all 3 combined.
> 
> I sure hope I win the jar of M&M's, when this is all said and done...


Jesse says just over a pound from all together...

If so Jesse this will be a severe step down from the SOG... 

especially since I vegged for a month with HIDs... 

gotta remember this is a "3 month plus" grow for me... unlike the "2 month sharp" of the SOG...

In all reality, you are probably right...

But I hope not... it would make me sad to get only 1/2 per light, especially since they are getting plenty of wash from the OTHER 2x 600s...

Holy Fuck...

I hope ... I hope... I hope...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

F that!

Get Jig over here....

He would be delighted


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> F that!
> 
> ...


HAhahaha...

All that means is that I am not gonna get ANYWHERE NEAR what I hope...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Jesse says just over a pound from all together...
> 
> If so Jesse this will be a severe step down from the SOG...
> 
> ...


I think you gotta chance to surpass that number.

You mentioned variables, how bout this one: the sheer volume of roots that can fit in 19 gallon pots of 'ton!

Its really SO hard to say...

BUT, with the intensity with which flower set in, you GOTTA be optimistic, cautiously at least!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm just so stoked... they look so pretty ...

and the pics DO NOT do them justice...

I can't even walk in the room without dodging branches anymore...

and pretty soon they will need to be tied up to the ceiling... hopefully


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> HAhahaha...
> 
> All that means is that I am not gonna get ANYWHERE NEAR what I hope...


 Are you saying you padded your numbers?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Are you saying you padded your numbers?


No but they are flawed...

They assume same g/w as the sog...

Except that the SOG is a smaller area with more lights...

The one hope I have going is that the room bounces enough light around... remember there are 4 lights in that room... it's pretty bright in there, with all that reflective shit on the walls...

But the lights are also waaay higher above the plants....

I didn't pad them... but they're no good either...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Jesse says just over a pound from all together...
> 
> If so Jesse this will be a severe step down from the SOG...
> 
> ...


But I think we knew that really...Right?

I mean to get the numbers you TRUELY want, you would need more lights/bushes I think...

Think how many trays you could trim, dry, and cure in the time it takes to do ONE rotation...

Who am I kiddin....you know...

I bet you can get a lb a month doin SOG with 3-600 watt lights....Zero veg...

And really, I have been meanin to point this out...whether its 4 plants or 400, if you are tryin to produce THAT quantity, either way, and run into trouble....IMO...not much difference in your state...

Maybe I am wrong...

Seems to me though, if someone wanted you to catch a case, they could demonstrate your "obvious com op" by the "sheer amount of production." 

That's how the BS works man....

Then they can take your cars, etc, etc....

NOT tryin to make you think....I am just bein realistic.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> But the lights are also waaay higher above the plants....


I think you could do it, you just might need more light...to compensate for the distance you are required to keep them away...

Look at Dill, he got nearly 2lbs from 15 plants under 2k on his last grow.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> But I think we knew that really...Right?
> 
> I mean to get the numbers you TRUELY want, you would need more lights/bushes I think...
> 
> ...


ACTUALLY.. AK is very mellow...

And anything, regardless of size, under 25 plants and 5 lbs stored is covered under a "privacy" state law... and considered personal...

As for the SOG.. I was getting 2 lb a month from 4 lights...

And Also...

they do not have the right to confiscate property like some other states...

They call that something... but we don't have that law here... they ca't just take your car your house or any of your shit just cause you grow...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I think you could do it, you just might need more light...to compensate for the distance you are required to keep them away...
> 
> Look at Dill, he got nearly 2lbs from 15 plants under 2k on his last grow.


With 2k Al B. Fuct got 2 pounds a month.. zero veg...

A pound per light is something I've done with the 600s....

1k lights should be more along the lines of 2 lb/ 1kg each...

At 1g/w


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ACTUALLY.. AK is very mellow...
> 
> And anything, regardless of size, under 25 plants and 5 lbs stored is covered under a "privacy" state law... and considered personal...


What!?! Everything I have ever read and learned said up to 4 oz?

Gotta link? I am confused...



GypsyBush said:


> And Also...
> 
> they do not have the right to confiscate property like some other states...
> 
> They call that something... but we don't have that law here... they ca't just take your car your house or any of your shit just cause you grow...


I wasn't clear....in AK, just like where I am in WA, mj enforcement is lax at best usually by LEO'S. It is the DEA that people need to watch out for around here...

And GB, there is a FEDERAL law with regards to annexing property that was "obtained" from "illegal monies." AK law is not applicable in that situation...

I know a woman who grew outdoors that this happened to...

And true about Dill...But he does 15 plants...not several full trays...big plants...not saying he is perfect, just an example of someone who does all right, to say the least


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh for sure... I am not knocking Dill down at all...

Just saying though... we should ALL be in the 1 g/w club by now...

the info IS here for the taking...

As for the laws...

You are right.. if the feds get here I'm FUCKED...

...

wait...

how the hell did we go from estimating yield to me getting fucked...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh for sure... I am not knocking Dill down at all...
> 
> Just saying though... we should ALL be in the 1 g/w club by now...
> 
> ...


....I blame weed.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 13, 2009)

As far as the 1 gram/watt club....I dunno, 1000 grams off 1-15 plant rotation?

Ya think? You know my veg tent isn't big and I can (eventually here soon, I promise) only have 3 clones and 3 moms and 9 in flower....

Where's the info on how to do THAT? 



GB I enjoy these back and forths we have from time to time...This bowl's for you!! 

EDIT: Dill is gonna SO pop up with a "that's what she said..."


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> ....I blame weed.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 13, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> As far as the 1 gram/watt club....I dunno, 1000 grams off 1-15 plant rotation?
> 
> Ya think? You know my veg tent isn't big and I can (eventually here soon, I promise) only have 3 clones and 3 moms and 9 in flower....
> 
> ...


I would have to average 2.3 z's per plant...which would actually be obtainable...

I think that's right...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> As far as the 1 gram/watt club....I dunno, 1000 grams off 1-15 plant rotation?
> 
> Ya think? You know my veg tent isn't big and I can (eventually here soon, I promise) only have 3 clones and 3 moms and 9 in flower....
> 
> Where's the info on how to do THAT?


Well... really?!?!

There are so many of us getting 1g/w... in varying styles..

I am not sure we're gonna find an exact recipe to suit your very op, but I AM SURE we can find one that you can adapt...

Right off the bat I can think of several people getting 4 oz per plant...

8 of those would give you 2lbs...

You gotta get several tops per plant and lollipop them, so you have nice fat colas in full light...

But that is just an interpolation of Al B. Fucts method + veg to make up for the numbers...

...

This last batch of clone, I took some HUGE clones... hoping to "simulate" a few weeks of veg time...

There are many ways..

but basically you need to get lots of tops, and make sure that you only have colas in full light...

no gardening in the shade allowed...


..
I am so full of shit aren't I...





> GB I enjoy these back and forths we have from time to time...This bowl's for you!!
> 
> EDIT: Dill is gonna SO pop up with a "that's what she said..."


I do too..

You are the only one with enough patience...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Well... really?!?!
> 
> There are so many of us getting 1g/w... in varying styles..
> 
> ...


I think you are right, I am just whining 

I could top them Uncle Ben style for 4 main colas at 5-6 nodes in the veg tent and then veg them out further....prune aggressively below 1/3 of the plant...

I would have to figure out how to time it....to have them ready and the right size without having too many...



GypsyBush said:


> This last batch of clone, I took some HUGE clones... hoping to "simulate" a few weeks of veg time...
> 
> There are many ways..
> 
> ...


Naw, you are far from full of shit bro...

Yeah I have patience...and insomnia, its a common set of traits to run together...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

I think you could do it...

I am waiting to see of a 6" branch will produce the same as 6" clone...

I mean... if a guy can just count 1/2 per top... you could easily do the math ... and get your desired amount of plants and tops...

But I am not sure it works like that... yet...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I think you could do it...
> 
> I am waiting to see of a 6" branch will produce the same as 6" clone...
> 
> ...


Yeah I find it AMAZING how much I learn each day...

Each week....month...crop....

And yet still, there is SO much to learn for me still.

I am excited though. I want to see what happens too. I am learning a lot from this grow of yours GB. You are only a week or so ahead of me!

I really think you are gonna be surprised by how much those indicas yield, as the sativas pull apart and open the middle even more...

And you have enough light to cover the spread....(right?)

I mean we are talkin about something boardering on a rainforest here....

Macaw's flyin around and shit man...I'm tellin you...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

Well...

I got 1200w over the 3 girls...

and the do get some wash from the other 2 lights in the room...

It is pretty bright in there...

But it's way different than the SOG... with each light RIGHT ON TOP OF THE PLANTS... covering a 3x3 area only...

...

It's gonna get messy with string and ties here pretty quick...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Well...
> 
> I got 1200w over the 3 girls...
> 
> ...


We can only hope its nice and messy, no? 

I just don't see how those sativas won't produce quite nicely as well....I mean the ROOTS man, the ROOTS! 19 GALLONS OF ROOTS AND TON!

That's enough to suffocate a man, for fuck's sake!

I can only imagine how much water those things suck up....and are going to be sucking up 5-7 weeks from now...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> We can only hope its nice and messy, no?
> 
> I just don't see how those sativas won't produce quite nicely as well....I mean the ROOTS man, the ROOTS! 19 GALLONS OF ROOTS AND TON!
> 
> ...


I can only hope they have filled in the bottom as well...

But there is no way to know for sure... until harvest anyways...

But prolly...

...

I am having to top off the 50 gallon res once a week... 

I kinda wish I had the 100 gall res. with the big girls and the 50 gal res with the 3x3 trays..

Late in flower I will have to keep a close eye... as an UNDER-sized res will make the ppm CLIMB as the water is depleted....

And THAT is a concern... they drink a lot of water...

right now I'd say *at least* 5 gallons a week each...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

And I am sure the sativas will do well...

But remember they are all around the indicas, meaning there isn't as much of them RIGHT under the light...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 13, 2009)

True...

But still, they are getting from everywhere at the same time...

Like you said...seeing is believing 

No matter what, its gonna be a trophy grow in the RIU case!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> No matter what, its gonna be a trophy grow in the RIU case!


Yeah right...

I'll be lucky to get 0.5 grams per watt... + veg...

hardly anything to write home about...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Yeah right...
> 
> I'll be lucky to get 0.5 grams per watt... + veg...
> 
> hardly anything to write home about...


Man I dozed off GB....

Its getting time man...

We will have to wait and see, and .5 g/w isn't the only way to measure a grow dog!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Man I dozed off GB....
> 
> Its getting time man...


I'mma crash too...





> We will have to wait and see, and .5 g/w isn't the only way to measure a grow dog!!


It is when you generate your own electricity at $14 a gallon of diesel...

Good night Jesse...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I'mma crash too...
> 
> It is when you generate your own electricity at $14 a gallon of diesel...
> 
> Good night Jesse...


Well true I suppose...

Its really all about how you look at things....

Your grow has inspired me, taught me, entertained me, and will aide in carrying me, in some small way, to where I go, along the path I take...

And I bet I am not the only one who could attest to the same facts....

How much is that worth?

....maybe I should chip in on the diesel bill.....

......Nnnaaaaaaaaahhh! 

Good night Gypsy!


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Gypsy I just thought id post up the progress of this tree after week 2 for you all to see. Hope you all enjoy .

Oh and this plant now has 3 x 600 watt lights over it and is over 7ft wide.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice MBlaze. how long did u Veg that tree for bro?


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 13, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Nice MBlaze. how long did u Veg that tree for bro?


Umm im not exactly sure but im thinking about 10-12 weeks since it was rooted. It was a clone cut from the previous grow but ive havnt bothered to look back and see the exact time. It only started its training in the last 3-4 weeks of veg.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 13, 2009)

Do u have a current journal man? Im really interested in learning more about this..
And how are u growing this tree? Is that a DWC bucket?
BTW man Props on that tree. Makes alot of sence.
Peace.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 13, 2009)

There is no journal on this plant because its not grown at my house, im just helping and teaching a friend how to grow a tree and look after it. It is grown in the exact same way as in my last journal which is linked in my sig. Its just a 15gal, pot in pot, drain to waste system with a coco medium.

Oh I will probably do all the updates on this grow in the following thread: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/224705-trees-trees-trees-show-off.html


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks man. Ill check it out. Good stuff. Peace.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

That is just soooo awesome...!!!!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 13, 2009)

M Blaze said:


>


Damn lazy ass growers, that room is a mess! Look at all the leaves on the floor that need to be cleaned up


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

So Blaze...

Would yo care to take a wild guess at yield?


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So Blaze...
> 
> Would yo care to take a wild guess at yield?


No thanks lol. I'll reseve that for now hahaha.

Im off to bed to get a couple hours sleep before work so catch ya later on.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

hahahaha .... just can't get good help these days huh? hahahaha! beautiful plant MB ... awesome work! Walk on!!~~


M Blaze said:


> Damn lazy ass growers, that room is a mess! Look at all the leaves on the floor that need to be cleaned up


----------



## zechbro (Aug 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I think you could do it...
> 
> I am waiting to see of a 6" branch will produce the same as 6" clone...
> 
> ...



how much do you pull off a 6" clone straight into flower?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone had a chance to see this yet?

Worth the read if you want a laugh! 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/226570-piss-your-res-molasses-who.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

zechbro said:


> how much do you pull off a 6" clone straight into flower?


1/2 to to 3/4 oz, but I have gotten 1 oz several times... just not consistently...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

woot woot..


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

This is worth watching to hear Slash's solo...







[youtube]AjsH5mT33Pg[/youtube]



How about some RE- Veg FREAK OUT..!!!    














































































































































And here is the same strain... in Full Veg... without anything funky going on...










Noodles anyone???

















and another freak... but totally unrelated... diff strain in full veg..





​


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 14, 2009)

Freaky!!!!

One thing I've noticed about revegged plants is that they tend to take root super fast. 
You ever notice that?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 14, 2009)

Gypsy you are always hackin up your moms and pissin your plants off man...

Come on...

Give 'em a break!



Guess its better to piss OFF your plants, than ON them, eh??


----------



## Shackleford.R (Aug 14, 2009)

yo gypsy!!

Found a w33d baron yesterday, he's growing in his friends closet, in his (the friends) parents house.

came to me for advice on how to control odor, then 1 hour later was telling his little followers to grow from seed instead of clone, because it is faster!!

guys like him really do pollute this space.

the closet is going out of control! you were right about giving it time, i'm thinking 2-3 more weeks are in order. the buds really filled out.

also thanks for the H2O2 advice... REALLY does make the difference!!


Shack


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess I never realized how big this thread has gotten...

That's a lot of posts... and 30k+ views... wow!


----------



## LimitedTimer (Aug 14, 2009)

those plants arnt even packin on the weight yet...i'd say a pound a plant is a easy bet for those...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Bro...

That was the original goal...

But the way things started it was looking pretty grimm...

But they did fill in ... some...

I can only hope...


----------



## AGSteve (Aug 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Bro...
> 
> That was the original goal...
> 
> ...


can't wait to them in full glory. nice gypsy.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ya see thats what I was thinking. When someone said a qp I fell out of my chair laughing...... cause if thats all you get out of those monster plants I would just put my lights up for good it wouldn't be worth it...... I'd say your gonna see some decent numbers off those ladies and wouldn't be suprised if you don't hit close to 2.5p's altogether. 

Peace


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I guess I never realized how big this thread has gotten...
> 
> That's a lot of posts... and 30k+ views... wow!


Yeah, that's why I can't keep up with this thread!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for dropping by guys...

I can't wait either... I am soooooo looking fwd to harvest time...

I almost wish I could...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 14, 2009)

lmao man this thread always provides me with a nice chuckle to pick my spirits up haha.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Yeah, that's why I can't keep up with this thread!


I think that when these trees are done I will do one last post with ALL the pictures in it and ask for the thread to be closed...

Not only it's impossible to keep up, it's impossible to find anything... you almost need an INDEX...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 14, 2009)

You could eliminate 3 pages a day for our BS'ing (although not always BS) if you downloaded MSN or Yahoo!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

that'd be no fun Jesse...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

[youtube]k4bHMVAKDao[/youtube]




Things are starting to shape up at an alarming rate... ...  ...







































































and here's the Zero Veg contest clone... chop day is Aug 22nd as er contest rules... pretty sure I was beat by DewyKox...  

































































and the next in line for the firing squad......







​


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

*
Warning !!!
CREEPY!!!*


[youtube]cMxPA7jvohs[/youtube]




​


----------



## cph (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm here... some were... Did you see what door I came in??

Looking great the tree's are starting to fill in nicely. Are the sativas going to shade the indicas? I'm sure you have the spread out nicely, just curious.

Thats a nice entry for the contest. Do you think she'll be done by then?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

I think so... another week... 

Leaves are starting to turn yellow, and she;s still getting full nutes..

She's pretty much done... just getting that last fat in, before chop...


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

damn man i love those pics looks like sum tasty stuff wish i had sum seeds from dat shit!!!!!lookin good keep it up !stop by my new thread when u get time https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda.html


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> *
> Warning !!!
> CREEPY!!!*
> 
> ...


man that shit is fuckin twisted hahahahah


----------



## jamaster3 (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks good Gypsy!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 14, 2009)

Damn Gypsy . . . still kickin' ass and taking numbers I see. I always enjoy reading your thread, chilling to some music and looking at you pics. Of course I always spark up before hand 

Lots of love man


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

You know Gypsy, yours looks really good. But Dewey has that Belladonna down pat. I've been watching his grows for a while now. He has that shit dialed in very well.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

Dewey beats me every time...

I got no shame in saying that...

HE IS GOOD!!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Dewey beats me every time...
> 
> I got no shame in saying that...
> 
> HE IS GOOD!!!!


Yeah, but he hasn't ever grown monsters like you are now. 

Kudos on those bitches!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Yeah, but he hasn't ever grown monsters like you are now.
> 
> Kudos on those bitches!


C'mon.. give credit where credit is due...


I got a WHOLE ROOM +...

Dewey measure's his growspace in INCHES..

Given the same everything.. he would still kick my ass... and I know it..!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Damn Gypsy . . . still kickin' ass and taking numbers I see. I always enjoy reading your thread, chilling to some music and looking at you pics. Of course I always spark up before hand
> 
> Lots of love man



Right back at ya Bro!!! 

This bowl's for you... Gypsy style... makes your heart race and shit....






[youtube]uQYDvQ1HH-E[/youtube]





First we fins a Juicy Fruity bud...

















Then we put in the BIGGER bowl...

















Then we break out some Juicy Fuity Kief...

























and we PILE it on top of the Juicy Fruity bud....
























and then.... LIGHT IT UP... and pass it around...









​


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 15, 2009)

You're making me horny, Gypsy! I'm gonna have to go hit that bubbler again...

Anyway... why haven't you stopped by my new journal yet? I'm almost upset that you haven't.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice selection as always Gypsy, you've got me as always I'll pack up a bowl with some of the real black gold . . . . a little hash oil.

But man that kief looks delicious!

What was that show with Kevin? This was the theme song too high


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

who's Kevin?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> You're making me horny, Gypsy! I'm gonna have to go hit that bubbler again...
> 
> Anyway... why haven't you stopped by my new journal yet? I'm almost upset that you haven't.


Dude...

I apologize...

I subscribe to so many threads it's hard to keep up with everyone...

I think I am up to 650 threads now... prolly active in about 50...

That is why I opened my journal to everyone...

So they could share their stuff here too... and I would miss so much...

I'll make sure to drop by...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 15, 2009)

It's all good, man. I know what you mean about all the subscriptions, too. I'm floating somewhere in the 400 range I think.

I was just being melodramatic.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Freaky!!!!
> 
> One thing I've noticed about revegged plants is that they tend to take root super fast.
> You ever notice that?


I have ...

I think it maybe because the plant is not so focused on anything...

It's not really vegging/growing... and since you stop the flowering, it has all that extra energy to use.. I guess...

But I have noticed it too...


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> who's Kevin?


Wonder Years!
Here it is I remembered with a little help from my buddy google.
[youtube]CZRudxD-NQ[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

is it this waht you were trying to show??


[youtube]-CZRudxD-NQ[/youtube]


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 15, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> 18.75 z's for all 3 combined.
> 
> I sure hope I win the jar of M&M's, when this is all said and done...


i'm with bigjesse here... i'll say 18 to 21 oz. total. mostly 'cuz it's new to you. and i have yet to join this 1g per watt club you speak of... i think its a good idea to anticipate 1 lb. or a tad more per 1000 watts when in doubt.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

I hear you DG...

and I have never used 1Ks... but it seems from reading around here that it's easier to get 1g/w with the 600s ..

I dunno...... it just seems...


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey DG...
> 
> Thanks for the input...
> 
> ...


i feel like a necrophiliac ... but it wasn't really that long ago... just pages ago 

ya, i use a Uvonair 3000 for about 15 minutes out of every hour.

long ago i grew in a ghetto mobile home court (7' by 26' foot trailer with about 18' feet of it dedicated to three 1k lights and some clone shelves  ) A uvonair 3000 ran for about 15 minutes every hour kept me straight with the police canvassing the neighborhood, the whirly birds overhead, and the neighbors less than 15 feet away on all sides   .
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

wow.. that's good to know...

I'll prolly go with the 1000...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

wow ... that's cool .... and hurting no one and nuthin ... quietly doing his thing among the other folk .... that's the way it should be allowed ... all peace and quiet like ... good on ya man!! Walk on!!~~~


DaGambler said:


> i feel like a necrophiliac ... but it wasn't really that long ago... just pages ago
> 
> ya, i use a Uvonair 3000 for about 15 minutes out of every hour.
> 
> ...


And this just once again has me falling off my chair and talking in blitheringlongdisconnectedsentences .....


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 15, 2009)

im starting to have trouble with my ozone jr. sounds like the fan in it is rubbing something its driving me crazy only 2 months old. i should have known something would go wrong with it since i just told u a few days ago how good it was working


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 15, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> im starting to have trouble with my ozone jr. sounds like the fan in it is rubbing something its driving me crazy only 2 months old. i should have known something would go wrong with it since i just told u a few days ago how good it was working


 
man, those OZ JR don't seem to be very reliable. a few months and it's done, it does have a 3 year warrany though-


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> man, those OZ JR don't seem to be very reliable. a few months and it's done, it does have a 3 year warrany though-


Yeah, just don't try to fix it yourself


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 15, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah, just don't try to fix it yourself


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

".. it was 100 degrees below zero..."... 

[youtube]Ws5Xeu3BEQk[/youtube]



Yeah.. out here we tend to buy the things that last time......

The store's just too far away to go get another one...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

[youtube]kf8TM4CIk5g[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

This is GREAT!!!

You know these guys HAD TO BE HIGH...


[youtube]8e3I0iagWXU[/youtube]

[youtube]eCCGeHz06U4[/youtube]

[youtube]l5qmtYuUEGk[/youtube]

[youtube]TnpTe6-s_H8[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I was just being melodramatic.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I cannot imagine that 2 of those filters can handle as much as my big one...
> 
> The amount of air that a filter can clean is directly related to the quantity of activated carbon within...
> 
> ...


You are right in a way. The scrubbing potential is related to the scrubbing subatance (activated carbon) and the surface area which is doing the scrubbing. Also the saturation of the activated carbon is a factor. Once the carbon is saturated with plant stink you will have breakthrough and it will be time to change the carbon. I think that will scrub you room easily.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

*bets Gypsy still didnt go read

lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

read what???


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

the explanation (on the filter) silly!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

the one you showed me?

I looked the day you posted it...

I like my big honking filter though... it's already here...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

oh no i wasnt tryna persuade ya...

i just wanted to know if ya seen it


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 16, 2009)

Gypsy is your new avatar your self pic from your facebook page (we know you have one ) that was taken in the middle of winter last year?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol everyone has facebook. Just don't give up your identity on here hahahah.


----------



## SOG (Aug 16, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Gypsy is your new avatar your self pic


you know i was thinking the same thing myself
but i was a bit thrown off by the guy on the old polaris sled
with the before and after pics of the wife


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Gypsy is your new avatar your self pic from your facebook page (we know you have one ) that was taken in the middle of winter last year?


Dude... that's me WITH A TAN!!!!

Fresh Summer Pic...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

oh and RIU and HULU are about the extent of my online "life"...

I managed not to get sucked in too bad...


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 16, 2009)

Sure sure . . .


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Dude... that's me WITH A TAN!!!!
> 
> Fresh Summer Pic...


Bwaaahahahaha! 

Rep +


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Sure sure . . .


I'm serious...

I don't have time for more..

Especially now that the Sun is setting... I'm getting to sleep longer and longer...

Up to 6 hours of real dark now...  

It's kinda scary.. after so long without dark... so I go to sleep...

have you ever been to HULU?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

I gotta say.. even at half throttle, the SOG just keeps on giving...



























Here's some from the last batch... Out of the racks and into paper bags...


Sativas Dried and ready for jars...







Indicas dried and ready for jars...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

great job, looks competely smokable, but just to be sure, I'll do the first run for ya, ya know, just to be safe, and cuz ya know, I'm just that kinda guy .... no? ....ok ...well, I had to ask ..... you will be enjoying them .... excellent work man!! 


GypsyBush said:


> I gotta say.. even at half throttle, the SOG just keeps on giving...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Tahoe...

I am contemplating letting go of some of these strains and sprouting some new beans...

I dunno though these are pretty decent genetics...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

understand ..... variety can be a good thing. I always found that something interesting. One likes to make their hobby their business. But invariably it becomes work so the fun is no longer there. Wise advice once said make sure you like what you are doing, because you're going to be doing for a long time (in reference to career-vocation-obsession). So where do these two truths meet? Growing news ones is always a cool experience. it's new. Until you get something new you don't like. but that's the crux. hahahaha .... getting way too cerebral again ... fuk !


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

I hear you...

I just wish I could grow them ALL...

And I haven't even started buying known genetics...

I'm still talking about bagseed...

Can you imagine when I open THAT door???

fucking gypsies...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

hahahahaha .... fukin gypsies ... hahahahaha ... walk on!!~~~ the right time will come, when it is appropriate. Yea that does sound fukd and its supposed to ... hahahahah!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you grow any bagseed Tahoe? I can't remember....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

years ago .... not since taking up the hobby again ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm glad I have the pure breds I have... but I believe the bagseed I have are every bit as potent and high yielding..

I got C99, BC WW and the BC Juicy Fruit...

Love them... especially the BC JF.. 

I have never tasted anything quite like it...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

that looks really special. is that the "fruity" one that you would recommend .... I'm thinking there might be others if I go looking?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> that looks really special. is that the "fruity" one that you would recommend .... I'm thinking there might be others if I go looking?



Yeah.. she has the fruitiest, most delicate taste I have ever savored from a smoke of any kind...

BC Seed King Juicy Fruit...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

This one smells like "feed store diarrhea" on the plant...


But it tastes like chocolate after a 4 week cure...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've added it to my "list"

muy bonito!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Bro...

How about these girls...




Pretty *"Sativica"* trees...










Branches already falling over...

Time to give Spiderman a call...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

spidy's on his way! hahahaha! wonderful plants and photos!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Aug 16, 2009)

WOW!!!



BEAUTIFUL!!!​


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey mate, been away for a few days so im just saying hi before I go back and read all the pages im yet to see. Damn I remember when this thread only had like 2000 views but now its crazy.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

How about a lil' flash back...











































































































*FLOWERING STARTS 08/05*



















































​


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Hey mate, been away for a few days so im just saying hi before I go back and read all the pages im yet to see. Damn I remember when this thread only had like 2000 views but now its crazy.


No kidding...

It's tough to find anything anymore...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

Wonder how THIS grow is doing???






chunkymunkey33 said:


> Hey Gypsy happy 4th! I assume by your reaction to other's pic posts that you don't mind others showing some of their pics so I figured I'd post a couple of one my setups. The strain is Easyryder, the tent is just about 4X8, two 400 watt eye hortilux bulbs in Super Sun 2's powered by 2 lumatek digital ballasts, a can fan hooked up to a can fan filter, 2 small air king fans, 9.5 inch square pots(2.5 gallons), bio bizz all mix soil, and Earth Juice nutrients. This was taken a couple of days ago when some were 42 days and some were 35 days. Again I hope you don't mind.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

looks good


----------



## DWR (Aug 17, 2009)

Gypsy.... Wow !!!!!!!! Now thats what i'm talking about !

Looks so fucking nice m8 ! so nice......... !

-


listen check out this thread and do me a huge favor read it 

please send me some material aswell  

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/228327-if-you-have-day-1-a.html


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey gypsy jut wanted to stop by ans see the girls while I was on real quick. They are looking beautiful, its been awhile since I've seen them. Nice job man!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey gypsy how r the NEXT generation of bushes coming along for you???


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Gypsy, I found another avatar for you...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL!!! good find


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 18, 2009)

Gypsy where are you!? We're going to burn one down . . .
[youtube]ryLqfNwSSFE[/youtube]


----------



## chronic.the.hedge.hog (Aug 18, 2009)

inspiring video


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2009)

Man, this thread is starting to get off its head


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

damn gypsy thats dank lookin stuff man!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is a ballast that I think may actually be the perfect "homegrower" ballast...

http://www.plantitearth.com/whats-ho...c-ballast.aspx

I like the "multi outlets"... mh/hps... 110v/220v...

But I must say I REALLY REALLY LIKE THE DUAL WATTAGE 400w/600w...


There's plenty of times when a 400 is enough to start.. and switch to 600 to finish...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bling Bling man. have u tried that ballast? Man i wish i would have sprung for the 600 instead of the 400.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 18, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> hey gypsy how r the NEXT generation of bushes coming along for you???


They are not...

No more bushes until next summer when I can veg them outdoors...

I can't justify vegging indoors... I tried...



diggitydank420 said:


> Gypsy, I found another avatar for you...


Thanks Bro... I'll keep it around for sure..



NewGrowth said:


> Gypsy where are you!? We're going to burn one down . . .


...just bein' LAZY...

[youtube]G6x8GGXrCFQ[/youtube]



[email protected] said:


> Man, this thread is starting to get off its head


















​







purpdaddy said:


> damn gypsy thats dank lookin stuff man!



Thanks Bro...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 18, 2009)

Ha! Weird...

If I click on the LEFT leaf on my sig it takes me to a page (NOT page 256) with a HUGE update...

Funny... 

Does it work like that for you guys too?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah that is cool I like it


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 18, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Bling Bling man. have u tried that ballast? Man i wish i would have sprung for the 600 instead of the 400.




I have never used one...

LB was just showing it to us the other day...

I like the fact that it will run a 400W *OR* a 600W... same ballast...

And I wish you had too bro... I hate "upgrading"...


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey Gypsy that Urban Gardener magazine has really started to grow on me. They have a lot of really good articles in there. You still reading it?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL yea i was just reading the other thread. Looks nice but real expensive. But its multifunctional. MH/Hps 400 or 600 guess its not to badly priced. Just never heard of them before anyway man. About to go check on that leaf haha. And blaze a huge bowl.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 18, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Hey Gypsy that Urban Gardener magazine has really started to grow on me. They have a lot of really good articles in there. You still reading it?


I only got that one issue when I was in town...

Feel free to post pics of the articles... 



onthedl0008 said:


> LOL yea i was just reading the other thread. Looks nice but real expensive. But its multifunctional. MH/Hps 400 or 600 guess its not to badly priced. Just never heard of them before anyway man. About to go check on that leaf haha. And blaze a huge bowl.


Yeah.. That was one of the Flashbacks I did... you might finish your bowl before the page loads......


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea man ive been wondering how u do those massive pixel posts.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 18, 2009)

uh... I upload the pics...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 18, 2009)

one after the other...


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

Gypsy .how the sativa/indicas doing?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm to lazy to take pictures like that Gypsy. Check out their website if you send them letters about products you use they send you get a free subscription.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 18, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Gypsy .how the sativa/indicas doing?


They are good... growing like weeds... that room is getting smaller and smaller...

I wish a had double the room and triple the lights...



NewGrowth said:


> I'm to lazy to take pictures like that Gypsy. Check out their website if you send them letters about products you use they send you get a free subscription.


I hear you...

I read it online sometimes.. but it's only a few articles...


----------



## grow space (Aug 18, 2009)

really nice plants U got there man.
I have missed so much....ohhh...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 18, 2009)

I enjoyed seeing this...




the internet said:


> http://rosalieee.wordpress.com/2008/07/05/tiny-homes/*Tiny Homes!! July 5, 2008*
> 
> Filed under: living, other  Rosalie @ 8:33 pm
> Tags: adorable, air, architecture, barn, black, blue, boat, boathouse, build, building, buildings, business, caravan, company, conservative, development, diy, downsize, duper, dwelling, earth, earthships, eco, ecological, ecology, economics, fab, fabulous, firehouse, green, green living, ground, gypsy, home, homes, house, houses, igloo, indigenous, international, liberal, life, light, lighthouse, lives, living, maybe, mini, miniature, mobile, mod, money, movable, move, no, OOAK, orange, politics, poor, prefab, prefabricated, pretty, purple, red, rich, romantic, S, seriously, small, stilt, super, sustainable, teeny, teepee, tiny, tree, treehouse, underground, unique, unusual, vardo, wee, weird, wheels, white, wigwam, XS, yellow, yes, yurt
> ...


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey mate, hows things? I like to see pics of weird houses that are totally original. I build houses for a living so houses like those always intrigue me.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think I want one of these ....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 19, 2009)

lol nice pics


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 19, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I think I want one of these ....


 
Maybe I could build one in a huge dope tree


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 19, 2009)

word !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOG (Aug 19, 2009)

i think i see Gypsy's home in there


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 19, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Maybe I could build one in a huge dope tree


Made me lol Bro...:LOL:


----------



## SOG (Aug 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Made me lol Bro...:LOL:




i like your new egg head, whats the deal with that


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 19, 2009)

I think it's snow on top of his head...


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 20, 2009)

Whats up buddy, just thought I'd do my once a week pop in and check things out. The small houses are very sweet, I'd love to have a fairly small cool house like one of those, with an under ground grow room twice as big as the house!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 20, 2009)

Smoke a doob with me gypsy, I know you can beat that! Roll a huge kief J . . . https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/230492-lets-roll-one-up.html#post2941913


----------



## silentx (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Gypsy, Just wanted to say hi and bump your thread. I like your setup and I can't wait to see your harvest.

sX


----------



## pigpen (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Gypsy I got My 1st Sog op going and would love it if you could help me through my 1st harvest because this is my 1st time growing Perpetual and SOG.
Hope everything is going great for you. Here is a link to my GJ
\https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/230607-2000watt-dp-blue-berry-perpetual.html"]https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/230607-2000watt-dp-blue-berry-perpetual.html"]https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/230607-2000watt-dp-blue-berry-perpetual.html[/URL][/URL]


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 21, 2009)

that'd be so frickin awesome ... out the west side for an early girl ... and out the east side for the mature couch lock .... every window can have a bud picking station! LOL!


M Blaze said:


> Maybe I could build one in a huge dope tree


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 21, 2009)

What a difference two weeks make...

August 7th:







Today, August 21st:


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 22, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> that'd be so frickin awesome ... out the west side for an early girl ... and out the east side for the mature couch lock .... every window can have a bud picking station! LOL!


Thats exactly my thoughts . Its goin to have to be a huge ass tree to get it started so it might take a while.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey GB whaddup man. What do u think? Here's my DWC Sog ive been working on man. I know its cramped.But totally Fuct up. 13 days into 12/12. They started around 5-6 inches.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 22, 2009)

Where ya at brother?

How are the Sativicas?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 22, 2009)

gettin' busy... real busy...

winter IS coming after all.... we received the RSVP...

it's gonna start snowing (and sticking) soon and it won;t be warm again until June next year... 

so yeah... real busy...

But the girls are doing good... growing like weeds...

Starting to be a true shade farm.... I wish I had 4 lights on these girls...

They are getting BIG.. and OUTTA CONTROl...


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 22, 2009)

WTF?~!! man GB that last pic is, ... WOW!! LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 22, 2009)

...

That's my cousin... Mr. Echo...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah its time for you to hibernate for 3/4 of the year now eh?

Any new pics?

I have some shade goin on myself. No more big trees for me either. From now on I am goin Uncle Ben style for 4 main colas. In fact I think its getting time to top everything in the veg room...


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ...
> 
> That's my cousin... Mr. Echo...



Why DID they have to go and kill Mr. Echo off anyway?


----------



## SOG (Aug 23, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> WTF?~!! man GB that last pic is, ... WOW!! LOL


can u imagine sharing a bowl with this freak


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 23, 2009)

hey hey hey SOG thats GYPSYs cousin hahah and shit hes probably got some danks to share back with us. some wild Africa gold haha


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 23, 2009)

he's got a built in bowl in those lipssss...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 23, 2009)

haha looks like a giant circle nug jug. keep your weed close.


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 23, 2009)

SOG said:


> can u imagine sharing a bowl with this freak


 
that would be crazy, I'd probably be super paranoid! I do wonder what he could be listening to though, Cypress Hill? Merle Haggard? Or does he think it's a phone? 
hahahaha


----------



## SOG (Aug 23, 2009)

i was thinking more like he'd swallow the whole thing
pass it all cover with goo


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 24, 2009)

The *deffinition* of ni**a lippin..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 24, 2009)

not cool.......


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]CmYbHYslZiM[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]3RfAmdTa4W8[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]HWdOq9Jruxk[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]Qcw2cesyNsQ[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]1zgja26eNeY[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]i1xSt7iganA[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]c7lg_hx-yzE[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]SmVAWKfJ4Go[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]ZCqpPj87ekE[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]O5rVmXyZP5s[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]rgK-1mpSljI[/youtube]


----------



## SOG (Aug 24, 2009)

ok... do i have to ask??
whats going over you bra, winter blues?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 24, 2009)

Got any tree updates there gypsy?????


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> [youtube]c7lg_hx-yzE[/youtube]


yes sir. thats what im talking about


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> [youtube]SmVAWKfJ4Go[/youtube]


This is how I got my dad to like a little bit of Nine Inch Nails. He loves "Something I Can Never Have" and "Right Where It Belongs" all thanks to the man in black.

Need some cheering up Gypsy? A little Tom T. Hall never hurt nobody...

[youtube]8i5k4I1AOEI[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

hahaha...

it's just some good music guys...

I most certainly do not need cheering up...

Just busy... getting ready for winter...


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 25, 2009)

I've always loved this song! I have a copy in .mp3 format, but never thought to look for a video. 


diggitydank420 said:


> A little Tom T. Hall never hurt nobody...
> 
> [youtube]8i5k4I1AOEI[/youtube]


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 25, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> This is how I got my dad to like a little bit of Nine Inch Nails. He loves "Something I Can Never Have" and "Right Where It Belongs" [youtube]8i5k4I1AOEI[/youtube]


Now just wait until he's pissed off at life...then let him listen to "Burn" and "Only".

-Butters


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 25, 2009)

gypsy got the party thread going here lol growing,pictures, vids and all types of shit


----------



## Ahzweepay (Aug 26, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> gypsy got the party thread going here lol growing,pictures, vids and all types of shit


Yee Haw!! It's a stoner delight


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 26, 2009)

oh yea.damn i was forgetten about you.you have also been a GREAT friend to me on here but i just cant handle the BS mentally.2nd time i was done unjust by a mod.What the hell is next?.So all the best wishes mate.Cheers bro i know youll do GREAT with everything you do!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 28, 2009)

It's starting to get a little cold in there at night... upper 50's with the fans shut off... time to bring out a heater....

I do know one thing... I wish I had HELLA more light on these girls...

How do they look?


----------



## SOG (Aug 28, 2009)

about time


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 28, 2009)

this is for those of you that speak Spanish...

I could not find a translated version for the Americans...

Worth watching if you can understand though... serious stuff...

[youtube]gKwk8Kq8QXA[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 28, 2009)

SOG said:


> about time



Not too bad for week 3 is it?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 28, 2009)

LMAO!!!! Gypsy is stupid...lol

spanglish!!!!!


and they look GOOD GYPSY!!!!!

i see BUDS!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2009)

wow man !

they've grown allot and look super nice m8 

very nice !


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 29, 2009)

look at this dude...


*Man skates down a 860 meter roller coaster*












Gear | Sport Dirk Auer skates down 860 metre roller coaster in just 60 seconds... jump more watch it in action!
"An adrenaline junkie has taken in-line skating to new heights and set a new world record after racing down a roller coaster at speeds of 56mph. 
Dirk Auer decided to go where no sane man or woman had gone before and skated down an 860 metre track in just over a minute. 
Wearing specially designed in-line skates, the German made the attempt on the Mammoth roller coaster at the Trips Drill theme park in Stuttgart... 
"The roller caster is wooden and so unlike rides made from iron and steel there was always a chance of the odd nail or screw that would not be entirely flat. 
If the skates were to catch a stray nail then I could have fallen and I would almost certainly have died. " 36-year-old Dirk Auer said.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 29, 2009)

YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP!!!!

i cringe at the hypothetical scenario of his legs being split

*holds my ball sack* OUCH that hurts even looking at it, knowing something could go wrong


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 29, 2009)

that is uber cool!!!!

almost looks like a transformer!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 29, 2009)

*offline Wikipedia*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 29, 2009)

lol holy shit!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 30, 2009)

gypsy how the hell im 'posed to fit that in my pocket?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


>



 LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


>



thas HO! /paris hilton


all we need now is to tag that motha' with "SOG"

and we can stay high!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 30, 2009)

Matrix!!!!!


----------



## Mammath (Aug 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> look at this dude...
> 
> 
> *Man skates down a 860 meter roller coaster*
> ...


Do it without handles to hold onto and then I'll be impressed.
What a nutta!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 30, 2009)

yea right that'll tear him in two


lol!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 30, 2009)

This has to be the very best post I have ever read on RIU...



theycallmeoj said:


> I think 99.9% of the people in D.C. are crooks anyhow. If you wish to shoot them, please take a good shot.
> 
> I doubt I'll be happy until i see a guy in blue jeans, white T-shirt, and maybe some "Jesus Slippers" sitting in the White House.
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 30, 2009)

any of you guys ever watch this???

Repo the Genetic Opera

[youtube]MzgpU25C6fg[/youtube]


----------



## SOG (Aug 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> This has to be the very best post I have ever read on RIU...


H yea, right on G


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 30, 2009)

for anyone actually interested in watching it......



http://www.zshare.net/video/56030654f81aa1dd/





*Repo! The Genetic Opera*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


The movie is set in the year 2056; 26 years after an epidemic of organ failures devastated the planet. Out of the tragedy, the Bio-Tech Company GeneCo, run by Rotti Largo (Paul Sorvino), emerged to provide organ transplants to the needy populace on a financial plan, making it affordable to anyone who needed one. Through his efforts, Rotti also got approval to create the Repo Men, assassins dispatched to deal with customers who default on their payments and made his company become a megacorporation, having influence from politics to fashion.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> for anyone actually interested in watching it......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that already out gypsy? It looks really cool.

From the way things are going I would say we are headed for a "Brave New World" type of society. We seem to give up more of our liberties each day we allow all these criminals to remain in office . . .


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 30, 2009)

click on the link...

I'm watching it right now...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> This has to be the very best post I have ever read on RIU...




word!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey gypsy where is the rest of that movie? It stopped at 45 min


----------



## groputillor (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Gypsy nice photos a couple pages back. I hadn't scrolled down all the way and thought it was a whole mess of em. I can't believe that's only three. I'm guessing they were moms that you decided to flower or somethin? Whatever the case, they're awesome. And the thread's entertaining as always. BTW thanks for the patient help you gave a while back. I had a lot of stupid unanswerable questions but now I've learned more about how to find out what I need and things are goin better. Thanks again.

Peace


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

[youtube]M0uRrMvfucY[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

hahahaha.....

25hp chillers...

[youtube]CulolkUgyGc[/youtube]


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 31, 2009)

wow that is a hell of a set up


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

you forgot part III Gypsy!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 31, 2009)

I really dig my ice-box


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

i havent got my icebox finish finished in my cab as i keep experimenting and want a solid chiller.

Talking with Gypsy...and me knowing all along.... that i should really put my tent on an icebox as well...as i need to get rid of this window a/c for real!!!! at least out of the op.

Gypsy is the hype man!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I really dig my ice-box



they have theirs setup so if your chiller malfunctions or is out of order, you can run existing plumbing and drain to waste type like you do.


that has GOT to be a helluva lot of water you use!!!

i thought about using the drain to waste method from my RO filter since its already going down the drain anyway...I KNOW i couldnt do 2 on drain to waste, but at least one, and if not icebox, then a mini co2 gen or something!!!

this shit is just hella expensive to play with.

gotta have money to play with watercooling and im broke.


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 31, 2009)

I definitly got to get a Ice box next summer


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 31, 2009)

[youtube]la01dLfnta0[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> they have theirs setup so if your chiller malfunctions or is out of order, you can run existing plumbing and drain to waste type like you do.
> 
> 
> that has GOT to be a helluva lot of water you use!!!
> ...


Shit bro all the nutes yall gotta use for all that water would kill my pockets..but im gonna try sum of that H and G shit..looks good..Whats up GB.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 31, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> they have theirs setup so if your chiller malfunctions or is out of order, you can run existing plumbing and drain to waste type like you do.
> 
> 
> that has GOT to be a helluva lot of water you use!!!
> ...


Yeah I have not been running it lately, cause I hate using all that water even if it is free. I'll start it back up once I fire both lights up. The chiller is the really expensive part of the system but it is much more efficient like he said, and is perfect if you want to do a large sealed room grow. Their water cooled co2 generator is pretty badass too . . .

I think they have pretty reasonable prices on whole systems but like you said, gotta have cash to burn . . .

If I was to drop $10k or so I would definitely do a water cooled sealed room.


----------



## caddyluck (Aug 31, 2009)

great video NG! funny funny--


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Shit bro all the nutes yall gotta use for all that water would kill my pockets..but im gonna try sum of that H and G shit..looks good..Whats up GB.



what monies?

i just recently switched from gh3 and canna....

h&g is cheaper... way cheaper

i waste money trying and experimenting to see what works best.

the crop invest in itself


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> what monies?
> 
> i just recently switched from gh3 and canna....
> 
> ...


Yea i feel ya but im smokin all my shit..LOL

All we get is dirt ass dirt shit weed..I promise if u had to smoke on the shit we smoke on..youd save every bit.LOL
I need a cheaper nute company i been using GH3 and canna,(im currently using canna).H&G looks good too..Good enough for me to buy.But it invest in itself..i smell ya..holla at ya boy when ya come down


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah I have not been running it lately, cause I hate using all that water even if it is free. I'll start it back up once I fire both lights up. The chiller is the really expensive part of the system but it is much more efficient like he said, and is perfect if you want to do a large sealed room grow. Their water cooled co2 generator is pretty badass too . . .
> 
> I think they have pretty reasonable prices on whole systems but like you said, gotta have cash to burn . . .
> 
> If I was to drop $10k or so I would definitely do a water cooled sealed room.


i have the chillers. 1/10hp for main aero system.

i used to have a 1/3hp but SoG convince me to return it and look @ the JbJ chillers commercial line. I already have an artica...its quiet as fuck so i know about JBJ is good already....

Me and Gypsy were talking last night... i think imma just gonna go with 1/2hp because im still only gonna use one 1k watter, but its just gonna run 24/7 on a timer that switches powers to 2 reflectos every 12 hours, for 12 hours

however, to completely move everything over LIKE I WANT? that would be about 2.5 more grand or so....lol

i mean i can save up that in no time, but i would like to hold off.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 31, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i have the chillers. 1/10hp for main aero system.
> 
> i used to have a 1/3hp but SoG convince me to return it and look @ the JbJ chillers commercial line. I already have an artica...its quiet as fuck so i know about JBJ is good already....
> 
> ...


What if you just ran everything with the 1/2hp? You could chill your reservoir like he did in the video.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Yea i feel ya but im smokin all my shit..LOL
> 
> All we get is dirt ass dirt shit weed..I promise if u had to smoke on the shit we smoke on..youd save every bit.LOL
> I need a cheaper nute company i been using GH3 and canna,(im currently using canna).H&G looks good too..Good enough for me to buy.But it invest in itself..i smell ya..holla at ya boy when ya come down



its nothing but brown around here as well. i save money but not trying buy shit.

trust me i save. in fact i smoke more than i grow


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> What if you just ran everything with the 1/2hp? You could chill your reservoir like he did in the video.



i dont like the drop ins


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


>


gYPSY MAN THAT SHIT IS FUCCIN WEIRD FOR REAL!mAN TRIPPED ME OUT!i WONDER WHY?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## aknight3 (Aug 31, 2009)

gypsy bush plus rep, im reffering to the plants on page 290, they are beautiful, i scroll these forums all day looking at crap are these ready threads and help my plants died becuase i gave them half a bag of miracle gro, i can genuinley say those are some beautiful looking girls right now, you are right though if you had a little more corner/side lighting on there, look the fuck out, anyways plus rep nice man


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Bro...


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 31, 2009)

1 day when you have time i would like to ask you some questions about your setup as i would soon like to have something similar, i currently do sog blah, esp after looking at those ladies, i can double my yeild in the same area.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

funeral home ad...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

homer....doh...!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

aknight3 said:


> 1 day when you have time i would like to ask you some questions about your setup as i would soon like to have something similar, i currently do sog blah, esp after looking at those ladies, i can double my yeild in the same area.



That's what I do Bro...SOG...

These big girls are just an experiment.... a learning process...

But I can answer your questions bro...

no worries...

what do you need to know?


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 31, 2009)

what are you growing in (forgive me im lazy and only saw the pics) it is what i assume some rockwool in big netcups with dwc? what type of yield are you expecting, are you expecting more than your sog setups, what size room are you growing in & what size room do you do your sog setups in, co2 or no? im in an illegal state where i provide for patients (illegeally) and i need to have large yields in short periods of time, ive currently been doing sog where i flower 8-10 pending the patients approval and then have clones ready and have to wait, i cannot do something like al b is becuase of where i live, if i had that many plants going, i would literally fry for a very very long time, so i need to be wary of this, anyways hope this isnt overwhelming for you


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

aknight3 said:


> what are you growing in (forgive me im lazy and only saw the pics) it is what i assume some rockwool in big netcups with dwc?


no bro...

the big girls are in 19 gallon pots of hydroton...

The systems are ebb/flow.. with an additional top feed...




> what type of yield are you expecting, are you expecting more than your sog setups,


I have no idea.... this is an experiment for me...

I will know when I weigh the harvest...

I can only hope for 1 gram per watt...



> what size room are you growing in & what size room do you do your sog setups in,


1 room... 8'x11'x8'

3 big girls 

and 2 3x3 ebb flow trays for the SOG....



> co2 or no?


no co2




> im in an illegal state where i provide for patients (illegeally) and i need to have large yields in short periods of time, ive currently been doing sog where i flower 8-10 pending the patients approval and then have clones ready and have to wait, i cannot do something like al b is becuase of where i live, if i had that many plants going, i would literally fry for a very very long time, so i need to be wary of this, anyways hope this isnt overwhelming for you


NOTHING is more efficient than a SOG.. other than a VERT SOG...

when you need to have less plants... you need to have bigger plants...

to gave bigger plants you must VEG... and that is where most set ups loose to the SOG...

I don;t know what to tell you...

but if you can;t have lots of small plants, than SOG is deff not for you...

..

Just my opinion though...


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 31, 2009)

i wish i could plus rep you again thanks for the advice, yes i am in a terrible position at least 1 of us is safe  thanks again bro later


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## aknight3 (Sep 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


>


im a real crazy mofucka


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

.










Would you tell me, please, which way I ought to go from here?'
'That depends a good deal on where you want to get to,'
'I don't know where. . .'
  *'Then it doesn't matter which way you go,' said the Cat.*


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

*The Game (mind game)*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

(Redirected from The Game (mind game)
Jump to: navigation, search

_The Game_ 
A player announcing her loss of The Game Designer Unknown Players Everyone Setup time None (or as long as it takes to explain the rules) Playing time Ongoing since its creation Random chance Chance encounters with others losing The Game or with text or audio mentioning the word "game" increase one's chances of loss Skills required Thought suppression, Strategy Theoretically, The Game is always in progress, everybody in the world is a player, and it is impossible to win. *The Game* is an ongoing mind game, the objective of which is to avoid thinking about The Game itself. Thinking about The Game constitutes a loss, which, according to the rules of The Game, must then be announced. How to win The Game is not defined in the rules; players can only attempt to avoid losing for as long as possible. The Game has been described alternately as pointless and infuriating, or as a challenging game that is fun to play.[1] As of 2008, The Game is acknowledged by millions worldwide.[2][1][3][4][5]
*Contents*

[hide]


1 Gameplay 
1.1 Rules
1.2 Strategies

2 Origin
3 See also
4 References
5 External links
 
*Gameplay*


*Rules*

There are three rules to The Game:[2][1][6][7][8]


Everyone in the world is playing The Game. (_Sometimes narrowed to:_ "Everybody in the world who knows about The Game is playing The Game",[4] or alternatively, "You are always playing The Game.")
Whenever one thinks about The Game, one loses.
Losses must be announced to at least one person[6] (a statement such as "I lost The Game" is often used[_citation needed_]).
 Some players allow a grace period of up to half an hour after someone has lost, during which a player cannot lose The Game again, or is not obliged to announce a loss.[1] According to the common rules, The Game is never ending and there is no way to win. However, one variation of The Game ends when the British Prime Minister announces "The Game is up" on television.[6]

*Strategies*

Some players have developed strategies for making other people lose, such as writing about The Game on hidden notes, or saying "The Game" out loud, as graffiti in public places, and on banknotes.[4][5]

*Origin*

The origins of The Game are uncertain. One theory is that when two men missed their last train and had to spend the whole night on a platform, they tried not to think about their situation and whoever did first, lost.[2] Another is that it was invented in London in 1996 "to annoy people". The reported earliest known reference on the Internet is from 2002.[1] The Game is an example of ironic processing, also known as the White Bear Phenomenon, in which attempts to avoid certain thoughts make those thoughts more persistent.[9] A classic example of ironic processing is Dostoevsky's quote: &#8220;Try to pose for yourself this task: not to think of a polar bear, and you will see that the cursed thing will come to mind every minute.&#8221;


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 1, 2009)

hey gypsy i just placed my order at growwurks.com. you cost me a lot more money mentioning the 400/600 

*Sun Tube 6" Air-Cooled Reflector*

Ship in discrete brown box?: Yes
9043151$117.95$117.95 *Eiko HPS - 400 Watt*

BLB-0031$19.95$19.95 *Nextgen 400 and 600 Watt Digital Ballast (Works on MH and HPS Bulbs) *** FREE SHIPPING*

Select power cord.: 120v Cord (Included)
NG400/6001$217.95$217.95


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.sunlightsupply.com/hort/products.aspx?request=SUN_TUBE_REFLECTOR&title=Reflectors&type=product


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

ForcedInduction said:


> hey gypsy i just placed my order at growwurks.com. you cost me a lot more money mentioning the 400/600


I am just glad that you will not have to buy a WHOLE OTHER BALLAST, when you decide that the 600 KICKS ASS... and you got a digi...

But for a small space, being able to use a 400w on the hottest days of summer is a big plus for a lot of folks...

and if you think of it... you will prolly NEVER have to buy another light... I really doubt you will need to go bigger than 600.. ever...

You gotta let us know how well you like yours...

I have heard nothing but good things so far...

Congratulations!

I wish you some very happy growing...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

PERFECT..!!!



ForcedInduction said:


> http://www.sunlightsupply.com/hort/products.aspx?request=SUN_TUBE_REFLECTOR&title=Reflectors&type=product


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah but now i'm REALLY broke lol.

you don't even know how excited i am! haha i could only afford the cheap 400w bulb right now but i'm gonna get my hands on a 600 soon


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

more power..!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

ForcedInduction said:


> yeah but now i'm REALLY broke lol.
> 
> you don't even know how excited i am! haha i could only afford the cheap 400w bulb right now but i'm gonna get my hands on a 600 soon



You may be broke... but you now have an awesome piece of equipment that will pay for itself many times over... over and over again...

If you do thing right... you can ROCK a 600w HPS into some AMAZING buds...

YOU will be amazed with what you are growing...

But yeah.. nothing's cheap...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 1, 2009)

haha yeah, i really hope its worth it!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

ForcedInduction said:


> haha yeah, i really hope its worth it!



Just ask anyone running a 600...

You WILL be happy...

Did you click on the *left leaf* in my sig (not the number)..

You can see some 600 "stuff" there...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 1, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


>


Uhh, GB....

Its kinda creepy weird that you have a picture of Fractus' bedroom...


----------



## DWR (Sep 1, 2009)

anyone playing cod 5..

my name is donciccio !  get at me


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 1, 2009)

gypsybush said:


>


lol !! .........


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

*hOOOOO ... R .... U.... ???


*
[youtube]HmMRoreu-Lw[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

[youtube]hiPR6kA4_iU[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

So here we go... last day of week 3...










Here we take a look at the girl on the left...

In my opinion, she is the fullest... this was the second plant to get set up...

I may even have troubles with humidity... things are getting tight...




































The we see the poor girl in the middle...

She is the skinniest of the 3... but she doesn't even have her own light...

And out of all my moms... these two were choices #5 &#6... so I guess I can't complain too much...

































And last but definitely not least...

we have the girl on the right... under the Metal Halide bulb...

She was the first one to get hooked up with her own system and light...





























and one of those macro shots so that we can see that the trich production has started...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 1, 2009)

#2 looks awesome dude. Wow. 
Been seeing some debate around about SoGvsMonsters iguess.
Just wanted ur opinion bro.
Im seriously looking into this.
Realisticly.In the amount of time u put into Vegging and final flower times.
Do u think u will yield more doing a monster as opposed to keeping ur sog rotation going?
Im saying amount of veg on the MonstersvsYield/plant in rotation X # of harvests it took to grow the monster?
Awesome man.Seriously and thanks for doing this.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> #2 looks awesome dude. Wow.


Thanks Bro...

They are actually starting to look way more impressive than I ever thought possible.. *THANKS TO M BLAZE..
*



> Been seeing some debate around about SoGvsMonsters iguess.
> Just wanted ur opinion bro.
> Im seriously looking into this.
> Realisticly.In the amount of time u put into Vegging and final flower times.
> ...


I'm gonna speak from the heart bro...

If I make anyone mad.. so be it... but I am just gonna call it like I see it...

First I will answer your question directly...

SOG wins in grams per dollar....

If you look at the numbers... and you see how many dollars it takes to grow each dried and cured gram...

If efficiency is the ONLY stand point...

The ONLY thing that will beat a true SOG is a VERT SOG...

PERIOD...

The trees are SAFER... I have 3 (or is it 6?) plants taking up the space of 100......

Explaining an op with 10 plants is way easier than 300...

..


Trees are also prettier... and WAY LESS WORK than a full blown SOG...

No questions there...

...

BUT...

The fact that you have to veg as long as you flower does not compute with maximum efficiency...

You sacrifice your grams per dollar rating for safety....

...

Now.. Next summer.. when I can veg a few OUTSIDE.. and bring them in as a "zero cost veg"... you bet I'll be growing some monsters again...

They're fun as hell...

I just can't afford to veg them indoors

Does that make sense bro.....?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

for a laugh...

[youtube]brNX4xqlXJE[/youtube]


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 1, 2009)

They look absolutely stupendous!

Can I revise my guess to 21.5 z's?? 

Is that even allowed???


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

The Indica center of this picture...








is the mom from which these clones were taken and flowered in the SOG...... same EXACT DNA...


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 1, 2009)

happy now? now what do i do with 20l of hydroton


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

ForcedInduction said:


> happy now?



OH HELL YEAH!!!!

Much better..

You will thank yourself for going with pots instead of the whole tray full of pellets...




> now what do i do with 20l of hydroton


Save it for your next run...

You will NEVER have to buy hydroton again..... well not for a long time anyways...


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 1, 2009)

hopefully. what i just did was put a phone book under the plastic to raise the pots out of the water when its empty. i had to but the phone book inside a plastic bag because theres water behind the plastic


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

[youtube]XuKjBIBBAL8[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

I luv this stuff ... friggin amazing our natural world, and the technology we now have to "observe" it! thanks for the post! Walk on!!~~~~ 


NewGrowth said:


> [youtube]XuKjBIBBAL8[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 2, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> [youtube]XuKjBIBBAL8[/youtube]


Awesom man..good video


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesomely SCARY BRO..!!!!! 

I have seen horror movies based on that... Craaaazy shit...

like.. there's a body under there...


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 2, 2009)

man i don't even want to think about that shit fuck that!


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Awesomely SCARY BRO..!!!!!
> 
> I have seen horror movies based on that... Craaaazy shit...
> 
> like.. there's a body under there...



Cordyceps is really cool, the Chinese have used the fungus in medicine for thousands of years. 

Paul Stamets developed a Spore-less cordyceps that is still used by extermanators today as a completely safe pesticide. The ants naturally avoid the spores but by breeding a spore-less variety they ants keep eating the cordyceps mycelium and it spreads throughout the entire colony.

That would be cool if there was a human cordyceps and you just saw people walking around confused, with random dead people growing mushrooms out of their head.


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> That would be cool if there was a human cordyceps and you just saw people walking around confused, with random dead people growing mushrooms out of their head.


 

LOL Ever been to Telluride? haha


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> That would be cool if there was a human cordyceps and you just saw people walking around confused, with random dead people growing mushrooms out of their head.


THAT WAS THE MOVIE...

I can't remember the title now... 

Might have been SG-1 season eleventeen..

Fucking Zombies everywhere and then they "spored" everyone around and died...


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> LOL Ever been to Telluride? haha


Apparently a lot of bud comes to Montrose from Telluride. Pretty town but way too cold in the winter for me.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> The Indica center of this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap man. These are some of the nicest pix ive ever seen! 
And thanks for the response.... Stand up..If i could have repped ya i would of..Ill leave it at that.. I may have to actually do something like this with my bucket until my lamp is freed up. Thanks again bro.
Peace.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Bro...!

One of these days you should use your "options" and set it to 40 posts per page and actually sift through this thread...

There are a LOT OF FUCKING PICTURES here... all lost in hundreds of pages of non-sense...

And yeah Bro... trees are way more fun than SOG....

SOG is like wok...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> SOG is like wok...


Well you might as well be...







Or...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

But SOG *DOES* pay good...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

now I got it... ROFLMAO...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL man didnt even know i had options like that! I can deffinetely see how the longer Veg has helped ur colas mature and plump man. Its actually been fun watching.
Good stuff. P.S I have become a trim snob.So its not so much like wok anymore. Haha.
Peace.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> *trim snob.*


oh! Do elaborate..!

this's gotta be good...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

level 88...

I wonder what that orange bar is..

I hope I don't explode or something... when it fills up...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 2, 2009)

I love u GB i dont know why...
Trim Snob was a poke at bugs haha. 
U guys are crazy man.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 2, 2009)

hey man check out the DWC system i just built.

there is a tiny bit less than a gallon in it. there are 2 6 inch airstones with an airpump rated for 30 gal aquariums. i used 3 inch net pots.

these are my first clones ever! i know its a bit early for the hydroton but i had to get em outa the container they were in.

for the nutes i am using the GH flora series. i premixed it in a gallon jug using 1/4 teaspoon of flora micro, flora grow, and flora bloom

i filled the container up so 1/4 of the net pots are under water. it took a little bit less than a gallon.

what do ya think?


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 2, 2009)

ForcedInduction said:


> hey man check out the DWC system i just built.
> 
> there is a tiny bit less than a gallon in it. there are 2 6 inch airstones with an airpump rated for 30 gal aquariums. i used 3 inch net pots.
> 
> ...



oops i forgot the pics  forgot to take one with the lid off, i will next time i take it off. btw i forgot to check PH and PPM lol it should be fine cuz my tap water comes out at 6.0 and 100 PPM


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice Bro...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

here's a flashback from my first indoor grow...

Same nutes as I am using now...

here are a few more shots of my Bonsai garden...










































...and now for some size reference...

The whole tray is 12" x 18"...

Biggest plant, today, measures 6" tall by 13" wide...

.. and here is the bic lighter...





















 ...a few more just for good measure... lol...





















..and here is where it all started...


The plane and it's precious cargo... 






First day at home...


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 3, 2009)

Gypsy i never got to ask you what nutes you are using..?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

just fukin amazing......I have no idea why this came to mind ....but it did....and I love this song!

[youtube]rhCM88LhoW0[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Gypsy i never got to ask you what nutes you are using..?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> ...I love this song!


you AND i bro....


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> here's a flashback from my first indoor grow...
> 
> Same nutes as I am using now...
> 
> ...



nice plane haha, i fly heli's

i think i might use it for my mothers and build a couple more maybe with a bigger container.

btw my flood tray couldn't be working better! i bet it drains better than yours  plus i stopped the water from leaking behind the plastic ( so far )


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

ForcedInduction said:


> nice plane haha, i fly heli's
> 
> i think i might use it for my mothers and build a couple more maybe with a bigger container.
> 
> btw my flood tray couldn't be working better! i bet it drains better than yours  plus i stopped the water from leaking behind the plastic ( so far )



AWESOME...

If I were you... I would either buy or make (out of wood and pond liner)

a 3x3 tray for your 600w...

You can always leave the edges empty for the 400w..

But HELL YEAH... with a 600 and a 3x3 tray you can have 48 lollies...

that's harvesting 6 a week.. 

WooT WooT...


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 3, 2009)

i ain't got no room for a 3x3 tray.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

You can make it smaller..

And Botanicare has many sizes too...


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 3, 2009)

Gypsy..does that 600 put out alot more heat than the 400? or just a lil?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

Purp... I have never used a 400w HPS...

But I can only imagine that the 600 runs about 200 watts hotter...

Perhaps ForcedInduction will tell us in time.. since he got the dual ballast and all...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Purp... I have never used a 400w HPS...
> 
> But I can only imagine that the 600 runs about 200 watts hotter...


Smartass!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 3, 2009)

Hell yea thatll make sum SUPER trich production!I thought you were using the 400w at onetime,oh well i missread sometime..but dank ass trees they really lookin good.Thats gonna look so crazy when they in full bloom..what 2 strains are the sativicas?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

SZ.. I thought watts and heat were directly related... regardless of what it is... if it runs 400w it gets 400w hot... is it not?????

I could be wrong...

The Sativas are "Old Hippie Clones"... and the Indicas are Bagseed...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

Look what I spied...

I guess good things are in the making...


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/196868-4x1000-co2-9-strains-good-53.html#post3020895





>


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 3, 2009)

That=SERIOUS CASH!


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You can make it smaller..
> 
> And Botanicare has many sizes too...



how do you make it smaller? i don't need a new tray anyways cuz mines working perfect 

i'm sure i will find out if the 600 is 200 watts hotter than the 400....if i ever get it...they just shipped it today and i ordered it like 2 days ago?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

ForcedInduction said:


> how do you make it smaller? i don't need a new tray anyways cuz mines working perfect
> 
> i'm sure i will find out if the 600 is 200 watts hotter than the 400....if i ever get it...they just shipped it today and i ordered it like 2 days ago?


If you make it out of plywood and pond liner.. you can make it any size or shape you want...

and I was just sying cause you said you wanted a bigger one and use this one for the moms...

Whatever works for you Bro...


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 3, 2009)

oh i thought you meant you can make the botanicare ones smaller ha ha


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

SECOND BEST POST EVER ON RIU...




> bugsrnme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 3, 2009)

What is the best ever?


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Sep 3, 2009)

Werd... Lol. Lookin good man been meaning to comment but I always get caught up goin over the hundreds of pages lol. Up to date and subscribed now.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> What is the best ever?



A few pages back...

a very eloquent post about shooting current politicians.. and how the President should be someone who " has sat at the dinner table, broke, with his head in his hands.. thinking... WHAT THE FUCK DO I DO KNOW???.."


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 3, 2009)

hahaha











.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

yea I remember when Paulson went before the Senate Committee on the first $700B and he emphasized how well he knew what this all felt like, the subprime mortgage etc. I did not know at the time but learned very soon thereafter Paulson's net worth is like &700M! Embarassing the fundamentals of humanity. Walking On!!`~~~~ 


GypsyBush said:


> A few pages back...
> 
> a very eloquent post about shooting current politicians.. and how the President should be someone who " has sat at the dinner table, broke, with his head in his hands.. thinking... WHAT THE FUCK DO I DO KNOW???.."


----------



## M Blaze (Sep 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> SECOND BEST POST EVER ON RIU...


I thought I saw that black dude on the bike before stealing all that cash from that second pic


----------



## drwmilz (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like the Fibonacci sequence.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2009)

[youtube]shD5a0KPR3E[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2009)

[youtube]ELXX6k2AGtA[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2009)

[youtube]ta1Sn6MtC9w[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> [youtube]ELXX6k2AGtA[/youtube]


 I cant wait till this one comes out i been seein it on the previews


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw it and it was pretty sweet, I would def suggest it


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2009)

I gotta get on a boat for an hour...

Then on a small plane for an hour...

Then on a medium plane for an hour and a half...

Then on a jet for an hour to get to a movie theater...

The whole process takes pretty much ALL FUCKING DAY...

Not to mention the cost...

I think I will wait for the "videocamera" version online...


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Sep 4, 2009)

Christ man sounds like a travel. That must be where the bush in ur name comes from eh?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I gotta get on a boat for an hour...
> 
> Then on a small plane for an hour...
> 
> ...


check out this site, everything is free and usually always has more than one version available for each movie:

http://www.watch-movies-links.net/

That is the best site I found


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Tom...

and just for clarification... I don;t live at the End of the World... but you CAN see it from here...


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 5, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> I cant wait till this one comes out i been seein it on the previews


This was a great movie and I recommend it highly


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 5, 2009)

That dude that made reservoir dogs smokes hash with brad pitt i heard it on howard stearn. I love sattelite radio.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 5, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> That dude that made reservoir dogs smokes hash with brad pitt i heard it on howard stearn. I love sattelite radio.


Yep Bill Hicks used to say the Brad Pitt can roll perfect joints


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 5, 2009)

I want to fight Brad Pitt.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 5, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> That dude that made reservoir dogs smokes hash with brad pitt i heard it on howard stearn. I love sattelite radio.


holy crap, I thought I was the only stern fan in this whole community!!!
My favorite thing to do is listen to Stern while nice and baked tending to my grow. Those folks crack me up.

Bye for now,


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 6, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> I want to fight Brad Pitt.


Hey! We're not supposed to talk about fight club!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2009)

[youtube]qiUbatL64JY[/youtube]


----------



## Gastanker (Sep 6, 2009)

Just checked your trees since moving out of my last place and boy do they look nice. I think you just might have gone overkill with those indicas in the center  Talk about dense! Props man. If those buds end up at the same level as your SOG buds you're going to exteremely happy very shortly.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Bro...

I am starting to get hopeful..

I might have a harvest after all..


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2009)

Now here is something deff. worth watching...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9077214414651731007#


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Bro...
> 
> I am starting to get hopeful..
> 
> I might have a harvest after all..


GB it's going to be EPIC!   

I hope you got some friends to help trim...

Otherwise, you're gonna need a bowl/hour of your trusty GB kief to make it through the burn!! 

I am stoked for ya!

So you must be 4 days or more into week 4 right? Day 32-35??

How long you think they'll go? Indicas at 8, maybe 9, sativas at 9-10?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Jesse..

I hope I can keep them healthy...

And I am already visualizing a harvest in stages...

I will prolly bring down a few tops a day ... and then let the lower buds fatten up a bit more... but that's all more than a month away...

I imagine I will start at week 9 or so...

Oh! this is day 32 ...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 6, 2009)

How exciting! They are looking great; really starting to pack of some density!

Today is day 31 for my flower room! Right behind ya GB!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

So this is what cloning is supposed to look like when you have your shit together...



> SOG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 7, 2009)

Your plants looked well loved as usual gypsy and your gypsy bushes are getting huge  
I felt some love so I thought I would spread it around . . . 
[youtube]3T9uUff0pbE[/youtube]


----------



## SOG (Sep 7, 2009)

that Bush must be blocking your view Gypsy 
36 girls going tomorrow into flowering
18 Banana Kush (middle all the way to the right)
6 Bubba Kush (middle tall row)
12 GC (left side)
actually the GC will go in next week 

 

   


got some Gypsy style pics for ya


----------



## SOG (Sep 7, 2009)

now you proly think your seeing double



 






ty for the props


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh fuck yeah...!!!

I hope Santa remembers me this year....

I promise I've been a good boy...


----------



## SOG (Sep 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I promise I've been a good boy...


then ill put one in for you brother 

here we go...

Santa;Please Hookup my Brother Gypsy
he's been a good boy the whole year, pretty please


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

No shit...


----------



## SOG (Sep 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> No shit...


you tell'm brother G!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 7, 2009)

hmmm that prop rack looks familiar


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

None of this is me or mine... but it seems like a hoot... so I thought I'd share...





> *12 days in the bush*
> andy came back up to alaska for some wheeling and camping. by the 25th we hit the road on are way to the dickie lake trail. made it to northpole for got some batteries for the small hand helds got back to the truck and andy says "want the good news or the bad" the good news i say. the rear pinion is leaking oil. whats the bad news "the pinion has alms a 1/2 in of play". we limp the truck pack to the house. and take it apart as far as we can with out the 1 1/2 in 3/4 dive socket that is the only one that is missing from the shop (i think dusty borrowed it). any how was to late at this point to do much of anything. in the morning took it down to youngs and got it all fixed back up and was back on the road befor noon.
> 
> have to say that they have made the trail quite easy to run but still bumpy. got in to camp Friday and got set up almost every after noon had a little fox visit camp and every night porcupines licking the walls of the tents. fishing was good as always at the middle fork witch is were we camped. my gf came in tuseday along with matt and tina and there twin boys on atvs. the bugs buy this time were pretty bad. made a few trail runs from camp over the next couple of days.
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone read this yet?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

hey there GB ... EPIC ... EPIC trip. EPIC scenery. EPIC photos. Love it all. Many many thanks for sharing those. And the KR book....I might just have to look that up ... thanks again!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there GB ... EPIC ... EPIC trip. EPIC scenery. EPIC photos. Love it all. Many many thanks for sharing those. And the KR book....I might just have to look that up ... thanks again!!


It's not me bro...

I don't even know those people...

I just copied from another forum...

But I like the pics too..

Bad Ass rigs...


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It's not me bro...
> 
> I don't even know those people...
> 
> ...









this beast is fucking sick, but that other ford ranger thing is really lame


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

They *both* go farther than my Flinstones car...


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> They *both* go farther than my Flinstones car...



not mine


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 7, 2009)

Sum beautiful scenery bro!Maybe oneday ill be able to see such beauty in real life! I hear its so gorgeous


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I live 400 miles from the nearest Electrical pole... or the nearest road... bank... hydro shop...
> 
> It's not the end of the world... but we can see it from here...


what on earth would possess you to move to such a location ?! i can't imagine how you are gainfully employed... or even -survive- for that matter.

cold is like pain to me. i would like to live in the country with lots of trees and the closest neighbor at least a mile away... but no further than 30 minutes to the closest Walmart !! 
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

I guess some folks like to be left alone more than others...

Most people just don't got through the trouble...

Let's just say I am not bothered by door to door sales people...


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

damn man that shit looks fun i just watched all those videos hahaha


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

i wish i lived somewhere like that


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 8, 2009)

been there, not there now, going back there ... walking on!!~~~~ 


GypsyBush said:


> I guess some folks like to be left alone more than others...
> 
> Most people just don't got through the trouble...
> 
> Let's just say I am not bothered by door to door sales people...


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 8, 2009)

Fucc you aint NEVER gotta worry about heat..if i lived in the bush i would have an op like that! Guess thats the advantage of Freezing BUSHLIFE!


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 8, 2009)

gypsy check this out....you might could use this method cause you use more than one lamp in cooltubes,right?Well heres an easy way to raise and lower the lights...found this researching supercropping.
[youtube]H1YEc7ENd5E[/youtube]


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 8, 2009)

GB speaking of which..Im going to try to do a small version of ur tree's.
Im curious about the vertical bro.. With all the training and that much VEG. Plants pulled down as they are.. How tall are the shoots topping out right now? Its really hard to tell in the pixel.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 8, 2009)

From the *pot* to the *top*  is about 55" or 4.5 FT or 140cm...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's FDD's take on boosters and additives and such...




fdd2blk said:


> they grow themselves. just water them with food. that's it. the nute industry has gotten us. boosters and bloomers and carb load and sugars.* it's all bullshit.* this is a simple plant. it has been genetically bred to produce the finest product. why will no one believe in the genes. let the plant do it's own thing. i'm not adding sugars or enhancers. why? it prime weed already. so much goes into breeding yet they lead you to believe you need all these products to produce. it's bullshit.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Here's FDD's take on boosters and additives and such...



I totally agree with that statement.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree as well. The only additive that I use is KoolBloom, and it DOES make a difference in resin production. Other than that, it's just GH 3-part, water and some H2o2


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 8, 2009)

hmmm

maybe Im the only one to recognize....


Fdd also doesnt do/know hydro. Probably wouldnt support RO filters and also grows in the ground where there are many trace elements....


seems to me that isnt a good comparison


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 8, 2009)

if i had the almight Sun as my light source and ground to let my roots just branch the fuck out....

i would be expecting colas bigger than trees, myself.


kinda easy to say you dont blv in the extra stuff when you are growing outdoors..... of course!! of course its nice to grow in fertile lands such as cali.... i mean hell 40-50% percent of all fruits and veggies grown come from cali... whatyadaexpect....lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 8, 2009)

I wasn't comparing anything...

Just thought it was interesting that he and I thought the same thing...

That's all...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 8, 2009)

sureeee Gypsy sureeee  me too brother me too


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 8, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> kinda easy to say you dont blv in the extra stuff when you are growing outdoors..... of course!!


I grow indoors...

and this is all I use... 

I'm with FDD...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 8, 2009)

Stuff must be full of trace elements huh? I can't see how you don't use more being hydro and all....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 9, 2009)

and who is disagreeing with ya? Certainly not I


but then again....this is the same Gypsy who doesnt believe in precise feeding starting with 000ppms via RO filters.

and this is also the same Gypsy who lives in below 20 degree weather and doesnt have to worry about hot reservoirs

and last but not least...this is the same Gypsy who doesnt want to believe the facts that h2o2 is not gentle and kills the natural process, NOTE natural, not organic, NATURAL process and the roots

cmon gypsy you are sooo cute i just wanna pinch yer cheeks u know i still love ya gypsy


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 9, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> *Stuff must be full of trace elements huh?* I can't see how you don't use more being hydro and all....



that is what he doesnt wanna realize.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 9, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> that is what he doesnt wanna realize.


so you are saying that my plants are lacking something..?!?!?! (major deja vu...)


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have to say I think perfection lies somewhere in the middle.

There isn't too much that we can't improve agriculturally.

Yet, when we try and go TOO far, it ends up producing results that leave much to be desired...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 9, 2009)

I know why... it's because I use BRAWNDO...

It's got elecrolytes...

[youtube]y0O7_3o3BrI[/youtube]


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> so you are saying that my plants are lacking something..?!?!?! (major deja vu...)



leave it to my SOG brothers to misinterupt

ya damn weed baron!!!!!


no you asshat...lol...

im saying what is IN your water has to be ENOUGH trace minerals because you arent lacking ya chump


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 9, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> im saying what is IN your water has to be ENOUGH trace minerals because you arent lacking ya chump


So why would I invest money in an RO to remove those things.. only to spend more money to put them back...

When it's obvious to me that it's working just fine...

I think there are products that can enhance our production yes.. but at an astronomical cost, in comparison to the initial production cost...

Why would one increase their nutrient cost by 100 to 400 % and only see a 1 or 2 % return is beyond me...

Maybe if I lived where the water is poisoned I would have to run RO too...

But I am sure glad I don;t.. and that my water is as good to my plants as it is to me...


Now I feel bad for you guys down in polluted land...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 9, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I have to say I think perfection lies somewhere in the middle.
> 
> There isn't too much that we can't improve agriculturally.
> 
> Yet, when we try and go TOO far, it ends up producing results that leave much to be desired...


i like that brother.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So why would I invest money in an RO to remove those things.. only to spend more money to put them back...
> 
> When it's obvious to me that it's working just fine...
> 
> ...



Gypsy, have i ever try to persuade you?

I have *never* and you know it.

I dont push RO filters on people....

i just state why people use them. and its not because our water is solely crappy. It is because some people like to start from pure 000ppm water.

also, the return is way higher than 2% return.

RO has a generous return.

also, i only spend $400 PER YEAR on nutes.... hell sometimes they last longer than that...

where again am i spending more money? my system is pretty efficient. it cost me less than 10 bucks to produce an oz of high grade reefer that goes for 500-600 street prices (of course i dont sell, but i used to buy and consume so i know my shit is 10x better)


and oh yea brother.... i wanna send you a special FUCK YOU. lol

we all cant live around pretty scenery and ice land....


yea we be jealous so what, FU and your natural spring waters


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 9, 2009)

you should start bottling water and sell your own brand


GypsyWaters


ahahaha


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 9, 2009)

man the well water im using has a ppm of 500.I used distilled water my last grow but hell its free wellwater....im gonna look into the NSR nutes..I HEARD good things about them MONDAY.


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 9, 2009)

But gypsy...what do you use for grow nutes?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Sep 9, 2009)

check it out guys, yet another w33d baronz 

[youtube]OgFBoTntTYg[/youtube]

ooo he topped that shit!! gonna be a killer harvest!


Shack


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 9, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> check it out guys, yet another w33d baronz
> 
> [youtube]OgFBoTntTYg[/youtube]
> 
> ...


 he aint gettin much flowering under that incandescent and considering the fact that it is the most stretched plant ive ever seen


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 9, 2009)

What a fucking retard..... Ha it took is plant that long to make 5 pronged leafs hahahahahahahahaha. What is he using an indescent as his light???? Lmfao that shit is funny as hell. "I topped that son o bitch right dere.... See how its got to buds going up??" He is asking to get caught showing his face and shit and then putting on youtube. Oh how I love laughing at ignorant people.....


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Sep 9, 2009)

yea pretty dumb kid! lol hey Gypsy im back in the forums for a while, got two Niravana master kush going outside and they are fucking sweet!

so whats good with you bro? got any pics of your girls? ever make the switch to home and garden nutes? or just pretty labels all over? lol be good man keep safe hope to see some pics, ill post some of mine when i get some(close to harvest so should be soon)


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> But gypsy...what do you use for grow nutes?



NSR Grow Juice and h2o2...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I know why... it's because I use BRAWNDO...
> 
> It's got elecrolytes...


It's what plants need.

LOL, I love that movie! The explanation of what happens at the beginning of the movie is epic!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Sep 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I grow indoors...
> 
> and this is all I use...
> 
> I'm with FDD...



whats up gypsy...ive tried hydrogen peroxide 10% Usp.i didnt see any effects. non at all.. but then i was talking to my buddy and he said that hydrogen peroxide would be pretty much bleach for the roots. but at the same time it eats away at the root matter. breaking it down.. 
probably does good flush's... but i was just wondering if you could elaborate on _
*what your* _ experience with it is??

[email protected]


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 9, 2009)

Simply put.. h2o2 does not allow organisms to colonize my reservoir...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Sep 9, 2009)

those are the only benefits pretty much though? 
im a soil man. so i should just forget about it. thanks man..


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 9, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> those are the only benefits pretty much though?
> im a soil man. so i should just forget about it. thanks man..



Stay *AWAY* from h2o2.. it has no business in a soil op... or any organic type of grow...


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 9, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> those are the only benefits pretty much though?
> im a soil man. so i should just forget about it. thanks man..


soil sucks....


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 9, 2009)

​


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2009)

I check this thread out every day.... but wasn't scribed WTF....... guess I forgot...... great thread m8...... Im always lurking here


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 9, 2009)

very cool.


----------



## M Blaze (Sep 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Here's FDD's take on boosters and additives and such...


I agree with fdd's comment below that plants dont need additives such as boosters and bloomers etc to increase the bud quality however they do help increase yields. Ive grown plants outdoors in soil with nothing more than water and some Thrive which I use for my tomatoes. The quality of the smoke was great and by adding anything else it wouldnt have improved the quality at all. Although im sure the yield could have been substantially increased if I had them on a better feed schedule with a couple extra additives used.


*Originally Posted by fdd2blk*  
_they grow themselves. just water them with food. that's it. the nute industry has gotten us. boosters and bloomers and carb load and sugars.* it's all bullshit.* this is a simple plant. it has been genetically bred to produce the finest product. why will no one believe in the genes. let the plant do it's own thing. i'm not adding sugars or enhancers. why? it prime weed already. so much goes into breeding yet they lead you to believe you need all these products to produce. it's bullshit.

_


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 9, 2009)

Just thought that I would mention that I am starting to see roots escaping the bottom of the pots...

My guess is that those pots are just socked full of roots...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ​



BWAHAHAHAHAH

maybe he's oldschool?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 9, 2009)

m blaze said:


> i agree with fdd's comment below that plants dont need additives such as boosters and bloomers etc to increase the bud quality however they do help increase yields. Ive grown plants outdoors in soil with nothing more than water and some thrive which i use for my tomatoes. The quality of the smoke was great and by adding anything else it wouldnt have improved the quality at all. Although im sure the yield could have been substantially increased if i had them on a better feed schedule with a couple extra additives used.
> 
> 
> *originally posted by fdd2blk*
> ...


amen!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Just thought that I would mention that I am starting to see roots escaping the bottom of the pots...
> 
> My guess is that those pots are just socked full of roots...



free me!!!

free me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 10, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> check it out guys, yet another w33d baronz
> 
> [youtube]OgFBoTntTYg[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Dis video is Hi-Larious and Price-Less. Also like the pic of Fdd in front of the forest. And i'm on the same train... less is more. I like to know what works... and why it works.

I only use 2 of the 3 parts General Hydroponics Bloom and General Hydroponics Micro. And H2O2. Now I'ma have to watch that video again... with killer sound effx provided by the grower himself !!
.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 10, 2009)

Soil does not suck my friend that would be your personal opinion. I personally think hydro is to much work and to much money to mantain. Its all in what benefits the user, don't hate man its not cool.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for this DG...



> DaGambler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 10, 2009)

now look at it from the bottom up...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 10, 2009)

is that one solid picture?

thas kinda awesome yo


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow pretty trippy huh? Must have taken a good bit to do that painting or drawing whatever it is.


----------



## SOG (Sep 10, 2009)

[youtube]dY1Lr-yGtd8&NR[/youtube]


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 10, 2009)

Dude WOW that is fucking amazing. I just went to the website and checked it all out. Man I might have to try this. I hate sitting around the house being bored.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 11, 2009)

Do you cre about your water?

*They* are coming to take it away...

[youtube]oAaN9sYfeRE[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 11, 2009)

wish I could find this in english...

[youtube]gKwk8Kq8QXA[/youtube]




> [youtube]185HKE2c5Gg[/youtube]


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 11, 2009)

Just Because Ur Paranoid ... doesn't mean that you Aren't Being Followed !!
.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 11, 2009)

[youtube]aQYBfyRS2qQ[/youtube]

Has English SUbtitles


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh good...

This must be a different version than the one I first saw...

Thanks!!!!



*EDIT: did you say the subtitles were in English????*


----------



## SOG (Sep 12, 2009)

SoG Grow Room Tour - Part 1


[youtube]PajaPWZ_eYg[/youtube]



SoG Grow Room Tour - Part 2


[youtube]eF0De1Jcs3U[/youtube]


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 12, 2009)

DUDE WOW jaw droping right there. Love it Love it Love it. How much you got invested in that attic right there SOG?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 12, 2009)

Holy crap!!!! Now that is a nice clean setup right there. I can't wait to see it full of plants, I'm sure neither can you.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 12, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> DUDE WOW jaw droping right there. Love it Love it Love it. How much you got invested in that attic right there SOG?



i know! jesus christ !!


----------



## SOG (Sep 12, 2009)

ty guys



greenfirekilla420 said:


> How much you got invested in that attic right there SOG?


I've lost count long time ago


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 12, 2009)

I haven't even looked at your vids YET...

But here is my humble abode...

Some of today's shots...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 13, 2009)

SOG said:


> SoG Grow Room Tour - Part 2



REally really really really really really really really  really NICE Bro..

But uh..?!?!

What gives?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone remember the solar ripping days...




GypsyBush said:


> I guess it makes sense..lol...
> 
> Where I live, it dips below freezing about 300 nights a year...lol...
> 
> ...



and REMEMBER...

Solar rip with care...


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

++rep for that sequence .... the SolarRip! Excellent!!


----------



## SOG (Sep 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> REally really really really really really really really  really NICE Bro..
> 
> But uh..?!?!
> 
> What gives?


fixed!
left out a hidden check box


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 13, 2009)

The big girls are looking good, Gypsy.

And that SOG video kinda made me feel violated ... like a cold scientific probe had been rammed into my...

and the song was totally inappropriate - there was -no jungle- in that jungle  

you need to treat that girl like the dirty little crack attic bi-a-tch that she is throw some mary jane up in there. 
.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 13, 2009)

Loved the bowl pics on the last page man, and the Plants are looking beautiful. I gotta get a magnifying glass, cus thats just cool! Peace TC


----------



## SOG (Sep 13, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> the song was totally inappropriate - there was -no jungle- in that jungle



lol, its there
if you cant see the jungle
you might need to reboot your computer


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 15, 2009)

Gypsy, does the sun being up for so long and gone for so long in AK drive you nuts? Dub moved me from the south up north and the sun just never seems right to me here..

I was looking through your tree thread and got a few laughs. Thought I would stop in and say hey bro.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 15, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Gypsy, does the sun being up for so long and gone for so long in AK drive you nuts? Dub moved me from the south up north and the sun just never seems right to me here..
> 
> I was looking through your tree thread and got a few laughs. Thought I would stop in and say hey bro.



Hey Bro... (I'm gonna start calling you DubB... )

Thanks for dropping by...

And yeah the sun... you kinda get used to it...

It's almost like you have one long night and one long day per yar...lol..

but it actually is always changing...

At peak, we can loose or gain up to ten minutes of sunlight per day..

It can get disconcerting.. like this impending doom as it gets darker and darker...


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 15, 2009)

damn so yall got longer days?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn so yall got longer days?



yup!

we get 36 hours of sun every day in the summer...

sun doesn't set for 5 weeks or so...

the we get DARK WINTERS... the Arctic Night...

the we get NO SUN for 5 weeks or so...


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> yup!
> 
> we get 36 hours of sun every day in the summer...
> 
> ...


36 friggin hours!

WOW...I _really_ didnt know that!Does yalls time change alot too?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> yup!
> 
> we get 36 hours of sun every day in the summer...
> 
> ...


Hey GB, Just cruisin by thought I'd say Hey. Thanks for all your great pics and advise they have helped
Semper Fi


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 15, 2009)

time *is* relative..

as long as it is daylight and you got work to do... you work... than you play.. then work some more..

By the time you realize it, 36hrs have passed since you slept and you're still going full steam...


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 15, 2009)

NOW i know why you online so much......Yall got Long as fucc days!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 15, 2009)

Hemlock said:


> Hey GB, Just cruisin by thought I'd say Hey. Thanks for all your great pics and advise they have helped
> Semper Fi



Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 15, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> NOW i know why you online so much......Yall got Long as fucc days!


Yup... time is VERY relative...

and come winter it's always dark... so you loose track of time too...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 15, 2009)

haha well shit i guess you dont have many bbqs out there in the artic


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 15, 2009)

Summer Time is nice...

We do all kinds of normal things...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 15, 2009)

Man thats crazy. I don't think I could go 5 weeks with no sunlight. I'd probably start getting depressed. Also I don't have all that great of night vision hahaha.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 15, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Man thats crazy. I don't think I could go 5 weeks with no sunlight. I'd probably start getting depressed. Also I don't have all that great of night vision hahaha.



I spend LOTS of time under the HPS in winter...

seriously...


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I spend LOTS of time under the HPS in winter...
> 
> seriously...


Can you get a tan?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Can you get a tan?


I most certainly loose the "green hue" of weeks in the dark...


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I most certainly loose the "green hue" of weeks in the dark...


LMAO 

Id be hanging out in that wattage all winter long mate if it was me.
Good on ya


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

Every morning... with coffee, reggae and a bowl...

Got me a chair and everything..


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

I wonder why my post count keeps going down..

I had 7k posts WEEKS ago..

Not that I care about a number.. I just wonder what has been deleted without my knowledge?

Any one know of a way to find out???


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Every morning... with coffee, reggae and a bowl...
> 
> Got me a chair and everything..



Import some sand to throw on the floor add some palm trees in pots, and iree mun 



GypsyBush said:


> I wonder why my post count keeps going down..
> 
> I had 7k posts WEEKS ago..
> 
> ...



I've been having some hiccups lately GB and a few others.
Don't stress dude, this site is run by stoners, what do you expect? 

No offense intended to all involved in the runnings of a social network but...
I paid for Elite and never got it, so I have some underlying bitterness that sometimes creeps out


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

I was just curious... I have plenty of pointless posts...

I really don't care much for that stuff... rep, posts and such..

ALTHOUGH I am worried about that level 90 thing...

I got a strange feeling about this...

Wonder what will happen when it reaches 100...

My buddy says my computer will explode..


OOPS! 91 now...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

And I heard of quite a few people that paid ELITE when they were asking for the server thing.. and never saw it...

I guess the money still benefits us all... but everyone SHOULD have gotten it.. 

Bummer...

More proof that no one is perfect...


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> And I heard of quite a few people that paid ELITE when they were asking for the server thing.. and never saw it...
> 
> I guess the money still benefits us all... but everyone SHOULD have gotten it..
> 
> ...



Yes, I am merely a servant 

I agree dude.
No ones perfect, so don't expect it, or try to be it!

Level 90, I don't even look at that shit mate.
Maybe the count starts winding back... and then YOU explode!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> or try to be it!


nah man.. I am a self proclaimed fuck up...
it lowers people's expectations of me...

kinda like being a kid.. or really really old...

Wait... I'm there...!!!

UHUuuu...!!

I don;t have to be a fuck up anymore...

I think I am finally old enough to upgrade to SENILE... it has a more honorable ring to it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Level 90, ...


You scared me..



> Maybe the count starts winding back... and then YOU explode!


can it wait until the trees are done..please...

I'd really like to see the through...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 16, 2009)

I would be doing the same thing. Shit I'd probably spend most of my day in there with the plants. Put me a t.v. and dvd player up in there and kick back smoke and watch some movies with the plants hahaha.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 16, 2009)

i spent a lot of time just staring at my plants 

i still can't believe how fast they are growing. its like every time i look at them they are bigger


----------



## SOG (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I wonder why my post count keeps going down..


yea, post will drift over time
grab some post-up from your local hydro shop to stabilize them
then dial back to 7k































ROTFLMAO


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2009)

post count goes down when posts are removed...

LOL


----------



## SOG (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I don;t have to be a fuck up anymore...
> 
> I think I am finally old enough to upgrade to SENILE... it has a more honorable ring to it...


LOL
your da man


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2009)

Well... here's the Saitivicas in the middle of the 6th week...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 18, 2009)

They are looking quite nice bro! 

How much more do you expect them to fatten up?

Looks like you will get 6-7z's from that plant on the left in the first pic!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2009)

Im impressed  very nice g.

+rep


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> They are looking quite nice bro!
> 
> How much more do you expect them to fatten up?
> 
> Looks like you will get 6-7z's from that plant on the left in the first pic!



Thanks Jesse...

There are over 30 tops on that plant alone... she reaches WAAAAY over under the MH...

So 7 Ozs would be about 6.5g each top...

I am not selling the omelet before the eggs are laid...

But I kinda expect each top to be closer to the SOG lollies...

..

Time will tell ..


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im impressed  very nice g.
> 
> +rep



Thanks Bro...

I guess this is one experiment that is actually working... THANKS TO *M BLAZE*...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Jesse...
> 
> There are over 30 tops on that plant alone... she reaches WAAAAY over under the MH...
> 
> ...


Well I hope you are right! Pic update coming from me! Soon, like within 20 minutes.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2009)

10-14 seems more accurate I would assume........ maybe more on some...... the tops that is......


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Well I hope you are right! Pic update coming from me! Soon, like within 20 minutes.



All the Indicas look pretty much like my lollies... 

And the Sativas are doing REALLY WELL TOO... really "chunky monkeying" it up for sure...

Some of these Sativa colas are bigger than any I have grown to date... and denser too...

I am really happy with them so far...

And I'll go check you out Jesse... 

I can't wait to see how much they've grown...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> 10-14 seems more accurate I would assume........ maybe more on some...... the tops that is......


Anything over 0.7g/w and I will be happy...

out of 1200 watts that would be 840g out of all 3 together...

The one on the left was LOLLIPPOPED.. heavy bottom prune...

The one in the middle had a medium/light bottom prune...

And the one on the right had a very light bottom prune...

...

Anything is possible...

Hell, I could KILL THEM ALL before harvest... and get nothing...

2 to 4 weeks is still a long ways away...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> All the Indicas look pretty much like my lollies...
> 
> And the Sativas are doing REALLY WELL TOO... really "chunky monkeying" it up for sure...
> 
> ...


I am excited GB! Today makes day 43 of 12/12 for me! 

Where EXACTLY are you are today?? It's cool for me to be finishing up right _around_ the same time as you. I wont keep you waiting too long...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2009)

08/05 was first 12/12...

so what's that?

6 weeks + 3 days.. .. 45 days...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> 08/05 was first 12/12...
> 
> so what's that?
> 
> 6 weeks + 3 days.. .. 45 days...


 
Yeah, I realized I could have gone back and figured that out...

You probably wish I woulda, huh? 

Damn n00bs, asking stupid f'in questions all day...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2009)

Naw man... I don't mind at all bro...

I know it by heart... 08/05...

No sweat for me to blurb it out...

I just had to count real quick...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Naw man... I don't mind at all bro...
> 
> I know it by heart... 08/05...
> 
> ...


I gotcha. Well, I posted. Holding my breath in anticipation of your feedback. 

Ok, well, its kinda true, actually...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2009)

You are doing a FINE JOB man...

I really like that ONE that I like...

You know which one...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You are doing a FINE JOB man...
> 
> I really like that ONE that I like...
> 
> You know which one...


Thanks buddy, I KNOW which one you like, but YOU don't. 

The one you like is the BB and she isn't pictured, yet


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2009)

well, if that's true, then I might have to UP my estimate, cause she looked like the GEM of the grow...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> well, if that's true, then I might have to UP my estimate, cause she looked like the GEM of the grow...


Yeah I still can't tell for sure.

She is really starting to pack on weight. Finally.

I would say if I chopped today I would get maybe 2 z's from her, MAYBE. 

But I am on day 43, in soil...

I have chopped at day 80 in soil before, and could have let them go longer...

Just SO many amber pistils and SO much THC on the leaves. The calyxes are starting to swell, yet new pistils are poking out everywhere.

I feel like I have never done this b4 or something


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2009)

They're all different...

I don't even worry to much anymore...

I let them do whatever...

If they want to grow "upside left"... then so be it...

I just take a peek at the grow... and pick whatever looks like it's DYING...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 18, 2009)

I guess SoG kinda de-sensitizes you..


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> They're all different...
> 
> I don't even worry to much anymore...
> 
> ...


Yeah well anyone who knows my personality on here at all knows I need to calm down sometimes 

I strive for perfection, I have to admit. I am not lazy about it at all. Not that I begrudge someone else an opinion to the contrary. As you well know!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 19, 2009)

Gypsybush has some mother-F-N-C-Nazi-Unicorn bushes!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 19, 2009)

Please spread this video....

Let's help them SEE...

[youtube]BBNyuf533Go[/youtube]


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 19, 2009)

Loving the trees man looking good. Those colas are getting pretty damn big if I do so say myself hahahaha. Love the clip pretty serious shit. I had a real good friend die riding a bike, a cops wife ran a red light and hit him killed him on impact. She ended up walking scott free because of her connections. FUCKING PIGS!!!!!


----------



## SOG (Sep 19, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Loving the trees man looking good. Those colas are getting pretty damn big if I do so say myself hahahaha. Love the clip pretty serious shit. I had a real good friend die riding a bike, a cops wife ran a red light and hit him killed him on impact. She ended up walking scott free because of her connections. FUCKING PIGS!!!!!


that's bs, she should get it harder then anyone else because she is married to a cop


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 19, 2009)

SOG said:


> that's bs, she should get it harder then anyone else because she is married to a cop


I think people shouldn't be able to drive, until they PROVE that can handle the RESPONSIBILITY involved... 

much like an AIRPLANE pilot, who has the LIVES OF OTHERS IN HIS HANDS...



It should be HARD & EXPENSIVE to get licensed... 

But ANY idiot can take the test 10 times and PASS....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2009)

sigh....

I just want to lay in bed and cry all day


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 19, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> sigh....
> 
> I just want to lay in bed and cry all day



Never underestimate the power of STUPID people in large numbers... they are DEADLY...

And they breed like rats...


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Never underestimate the power of STUPID people in large numbers... they are DEADLY...
> 
> And they breed like rats...


hahahaha thats the truth could not have said it better hahaha


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Never underestimate the power of STUPID people in large numbers... they are DEADLY...
> 
> And they breed like rats...


hahahh omg don't even get me started


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 19, 2009)

OK People... My turn...

I NEED HELP...

Moths or Mites... Gypsy's first REAL problem...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 19, 2009)

Fucking Thirps...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 19, 2009)

Well...

Do I kill all the moms and start over..???

Or do I order some hungry crawlies... ?

NOT GONNA SPRAY ANY POISON.. that's for sure...

I got plenty beans...


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 20, 2009)

some beach.

i figured you'd be immune to bug problems in the middle of the arctic dessert.

how about freezing out the room long enough to kill the bugs, but not long enough to kill the plants? if that's even possible...
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2009)

I am looking into that...

Trying to figure it out...

But Summers ARE NICE up here bro... we got up to 75F I think... pretty warm...

..

But yeah...

I know I can freeze the house...

But I might have to start mew moms from seed.

...

Bye Bye everything I got...


Hello BAGSEED!!! again....


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2009)

also wondering who would drown first...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> also wondering who would drown first...


For thrips use Green Light Lawn and Garden with Spinosad. Organic and safe after one day. I use it all the time.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks bro...

I'll look into it...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 20, 2009)

Order you some lady bugs. Last time I made a trip to the hydro store the guy gave me an urban gardner magizine and like about 50% of the mag was about bugs and their natural born preditors apprently nothing beats those. Also just a suggestion UV-C light is starting to be used in pest prevention and also mold prevention only at like settings of light turns on for 10 seconds MAX every 4 hours. I know your probably not gonna go this route cause UV-C can be VERY VERY VERY harmfull to plants but at the same time it can be VERY VERY VERY harmfull to bugs as well.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh and SOG ya in this town MONEY BUYS ANYTHING that was also with our LAST VERY CORRUPT SHERRIFF we have a new one in town and man I can tell already he is going to bring change. He is already cleaning up the ghetto and moving the crack and meth labs out. I feel much safer going into the ghetto while working now hahaha.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2009)

Let's just say I am in a foul mood...

I might just kill them all in a big BONFIRE...


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Let's just say I am in a foul mood...
> 
> I might just kill them all in a big BONFIRE...


well ... at least stand down wind 

but that organic spray sounds good. i use Comfortis for my dogs (Spinosad) and it is the absolutely best product on the market for flea control. i was dousing them in pyrethrums and permethrins (literally) to no effect. Spinosad (oral tablet) killed all the fleas in 30 minutes and lasts 30 days. and it is just a biological control. my dogs are now little bio-terrorists. impervious to fleas. fleas go into seizures and die as soon as they bite the dog. so if it works on thrips...

"*Spinosad* (spinosyn A and spinosyn D) are a new chemical class of insecticides that are registered by the United States Environmental Protection Agency&#8206; (EPA) to control a variety of insects. The active ingredient is derived from a naturally occurring soil dwelling bacterium called _Saccharopolyspora spinosa_, a rare actinomycete reportedly collected from soil in an abandoned rum distillery on a Caribbean Island in 1982 by a scientist on vacation[1] . It has not been found in nature since that time, and was subsequently described as a new species. The bacteria produce compounds (metabolites) while in a fermentation broth. The first fermentation-derived compound was formulated in 1988. Spinosad has since been formulated into insecticides that combine the efficacy of a synthetic insecticide with the benefits of a biological pest control organism.

Mode of action: 

Spinosad kills susceptible species by causing rapid excitation of the insect nervous system. Due to this unique mode of action, Spinosad is valued in resistance management programs. Spinosad must be ingested by the insect, therefore it has little effect on sucking insects and non-target predatory insects. Spinosad is relatively fast acting. The insect dies within 1 to 2 days after ingesting the active ingredient and there appears to be no recovery.

Use:

It is used to control a variety of insect pests, including fruit flies, caterpillars, leafminers, thrips, sawflies, spider mites, fire ants, and leaf beetle larvae. Spinosad is recommended for use in an Integrated Pest Management program for commercial greenhouses since it will not harm most beneficial insects or predatory mites. Spinosad does not significantly affect beneficial organisms including ladybugs, green lacewings, minute pirate bugs, and predatory mites."
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2009)

The flower is untouched...

I have not added any clones cause there is no rotation...

It's all the moms...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2009)

I take that back...

I just saw damaged leaves on the SOG side...


No damage to the big girls yet...

I'm gonna keep it all *real cool* in there to slow them down...

Then I'll chop the big girls before they suffer too much..

the SoG side will be done a few weeks after...

And i will just CLEAR EVERYTHING OUT...

CLEAN.. FREEZE and DISINFECT the rooms...

And start fresh with new seeds... new pots.. new hydroton...

I think I'll use the same lights......

But I am NOT in the mood for fighting a pest... 

I believe that is the best way to ensure a smooth run this winter... which I know will be pest free if I START PEST FREE...

Oh! I am sooo not in the mood for this shit...

I'll miss Cindy.... and JF too...

Oh well.... ...


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 20, 2009)

so if ur starting seeds... start them somewhere else now so you won't have so much down time.

i really don't see this as do or die though. there has to be an effective way to just sanitize the room(s) of these little buggers w/o sacrificing the crop or losing genetics, etc. you havn't even tried anything yet. hell, lace your weed with some Spinosad and then sell it for twice as much  
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2009)

The thing is...

Once the snow starts to stick (not melt) there will be no bugs or pests to come in from the outside...

And If I can start with 100% pest free, it will stay that way until May.. when I can then take preventative measures...

BUT if ONE little fucker survives... it will plague me ALL WINTER...

And seeing that a big share of my crop ends up as edibles, I REFUSE to spray ANYTHING...

So yeah...

I'm actually thinking about taking a break...

Maybe grow some shrooms instead... I can always trade THEM...

Fuel costs were ridiculous this summer... and since we buy ONCE for the whole year... 

I will be paying prices that are even MORE ridiculous than usual... Gas is going for a little over $12/gal and Diesel is ALWAYS MORE...

I could stand using a little less fuel this year...

But we'll see... I can always start them up again if I want...

And DG... right here... I have NO ONE that I would trust to do that job... I HAVE to be a one man show...

Right now I just want to sterilize my house... no bugs...


And I WILL just let the flower room finish...

And try to get over it...

I started with bag seed... I can do it again...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> so if ur starting seeds... start them somewhere else now so you won't have so much down time.
> 
> i really don't see this as do or die though. there has to be an effective way to just sanitize the room(s) of these little buggers w/o sacrificing the crop or losing genetics, etc. you havn't even tried anything yet. hell, lace your weed with some Spinosad and then sell it for twice as much
> .


I wont sacrifice the crop... I will let it finish... in lower temps to slow down the reproduction rate...

And DNA can be acquired... I'm partial to bagseed myself...

But I could prolly get some name brands if I wanted to...


As for the house... I got carpet, curtains, pillows... all kinds of crap for bugs to infest...

I cannot chance a single one...

I'll nuke the house...

If I had a QUARANTINE place, I would do that...

But with what I got, TOTAL ANNIHILATION is my only 100% sure bet...


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 20, 2009)

alright, alright. finish the crop. then nuke the shite out of everything in an apocalyptic fashion.

then start with sexed clones. i know they got some shite up their somewhere !!

just can't picture you not growing. but i guess you won't be hurting for money if you stop. (i guess.) it sounds like ur spending more money that you make. at least, i could imagine that being true if you're running a fuel generator to power your op... at those prices. maybe it's time for the long summer Gypsy Greenhouse.
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2009)

As hard as it may be to believe... I don;t make any money bro...

I started this so my circle could have a constant supply a a LOWER THAN RIDICULOUS prices..

I pretty much get cost... WHEN I actually do... cause I smoke a LOT...

I suppose I could charge the market value $50 a gram...

But that ABSURD price was why I started in the first place...

It's kinda like a co-op...

Everyone pitches in... everyone benefits... kinda thing...


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 20, 2009)

50 a gram? Why is gas so much. Don't u drill there? Bet u miss palin


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2009)

For the same reason that a gallon of milk is $10... I live out in BFE... even by AK standards...

And the drill yes THOUSANDS of miles away.. and then ship to the lower 48 for refinement.. then shipped back up here.. then shipped again and again and again until it gets here..

So everything is freaking expensive... usually DOUBLE *PLUS* SHIPPING


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 20, 2009)

sell that shite ... and move out of BFE !!! 
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2009)

I LIKE it here...

Can you honestly say that you can go 20 days WITHOUT SEEING, HEARING or DEALING with a motherfucker?

Sure we got wolves and bears.. but they are HONEST...

No.. I live in BFE cause I WANT TO... and I wouldn't trade it for the Concrete Jungle EVER...


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 20, 2009)

I know you don't want to spray poison GB but pyrethrin is really safe, derived from organic sources and breaks down rapidly after application so you can be sure you are not eating (or smoking) it. I would isolate the infected plants if possible and bomb your room a coupe times. You can also use "hired bugs" Naturescontrol.com sells them, they are pricey but I hear they work well and no poison!

Either way I don't think your problem is bad enough to warrant killing everything yet. Good luck bro


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

I am going to try and quarantine the plants...

But I doubt I can KILL THEM *ALL* without killing the plants...

I really don't want to fuck around too long...

And I GOT more bagseed... so it's not like I am OUT OF LUCK...

Just a pause, forced by carelessness....


----------



## Mammath (Sep 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am going to try and quarantine the plants...
> 
> But I doubt I can KILL THEM *ALL* without killing the plants...
> 
> ...




...and that's growing!

Happens to all of us mate, you'll get it sorted


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

Mammath said:


> ...and that's growing!
> 
> Happens to all of us mate, you'll get it sorted


Oh I hear ya!!

I just want to start winter on a CLEAN slate...

There will be no pests for the next 9 months...

It would suck to spend that time using my time and effort fighting a bug...

I'll try to save stuff...

I am NOT freaking out....

I just want to be 110% SURE that I do not have a pest issue AT ALL...

I can take a drastic step ONCE right now and be dONE with it til next JUNE...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's a peek at tomorrow's update...





> Originally Posted by *GypsyBush*
> _Here's 2 of my favorite bagseeds..
> 
> 
> ...





And here she is starting the 7th week of flower...


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 21, 2009)

dagobaker said:


> 50 a gram? Why is gas so much. Don't u drill there? Bet u miss palin


Palin is an idiot, I'm sure anyone with half a brain would see through her guise. Who would want someone "trying" to run the country by rationalizing the situation with what she would do with her children? No political experience what so ever related to a large scale functioning society. She did nothing but scam AK and weaken EPA standards. Palin had nothing to do with cost of living in BFE AK in her short stay as Gov.

Sorry Gypsy, politics is my hot spot. I'm calming down now.

Crooked politics are just as bad if not worse than crooked cops!

One of these days the Republicans will pick someone with half a brain and some political knowledge run for office, it has been quite a few terms since there has been anyone with intelligence in that party that outweighs their greed.

BTW Thanks for the start seeing bikes thing. I was a stunter on the highways of Houston but one night a drunk ran me off the road and I wasn't even doing anything out of the ordinary. I lost my bike that night and nearly my life!

~GG420


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 21, 2009)

Does neem oil affect thrips?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll say this about Palin...

her HUSBAND sure *CAN* RIDE a sno-go... ..

The current record for the 2000 mile journey is 37 hours and 19 minutes...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 21, 2009)

GB you cant lose CINDY. shes too beautiful!!! and tasty im sure!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> GB you cant lose CINDY. shes too beautiful!!! and tasty im sure!!



That slut has crabs now bro...

I want fresh girls... with no troubles...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> That slut has crabs now bro...
> 
> I want fresh girls... with no troubles...


hahah it happens to the best of them. ill keep the hope alive with you that the old hippie you speak of gives you another clone.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't count on it... and I would NEVER ask... but it would be nice...


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I don't count on it... and I would NEVER ask... but it would be nice...


Maybe a trade...? A clone for some final product or bud that you already have? Possibly some beans? Just tell him your situation and I'm sure he would be a little understanding and maybe willing a trade of some sort


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

Some types of relationship are not like that...

I would NEVER bring it up... period...

If he sees fit... he will give me one...

I didn't ask before.. and I won't ask this time...

I'm weird... he's weirder... and we get along fine* that* way...


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Some types of relationship are not like that...
> 
> I would NEVER bring it up... period...
> 
> ...


That does seem a little weird haha
but no worries dude, I am sure you will get all this taken care of without missing a stride


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 21, 2009)

just take a clone of it and using a microscope or something carefully pick every one of those little bastards off each leaf. then stash if somewhere safe until you bomb your house. or whatever your going to do?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

I will try to save them...

Trust me.. I don't want to start from seed again....

But I am not willing to compromise with the bugs...:raz:


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 21, 2009)

or just spray the clone with heavy pesticides and when it grows new leaves, pick the ones you sprayed off.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2009)

full cleaning FULL...... yah know.... then take preventative measures till the ice/snow ..... sorry to hear...... thripes will go dormant and then come back..... get em all..... they will get inside your fans and shit too  FULL anihlation


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

If i had a place to take the clones and quarantine them, I would...

But I don't... there IS NO PLACE besides my house...

So even if I get CLEAN plants, there's carpet in the house... and so I am SURE they will come back...

My idea is to HEAT UP the house... get them going.... 

then NUKE THE HOUSE.. THE WHOLE HOUSE...

I can go somewhere, but not WITH plants...

.. 

After the nuke, I would let the house FREEZE...

Then warm it up and NUKE IT AGAIN...


Then freeze, warm and leave a banana in the room for a week...

If I still see bugs, I will repeat...

..

The prob, is I can't put the outside... and I have no other indoor place to take them...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 21, 2009)

I assume this is all slated for post-tree harvest?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I assume this is all slated for post-tree harvest?



Yeah!

Everything in the flower room will be allowed to finish...

I am just not feeding the room any more clones until I can resolve the problem....

...


The trees are still untouched...

...

But the SOG side has some damaged leaves...

So if things get out of control... they will get chopped...

..

But I have reduced temps down to 65F/day & 55F/night in hopes to contain their spread...

I REALLY hope I can squeeze another 2 weeks of pest free growing for them...


...


But If I HAD to chop them early, I bet I would still get a joint or two...


[youtube]mJ4bXR0By-g[/youtube]


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 21, 2009)

bummer dude. sounds like you got it all figured out though


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

I am still searching for a sure fire alternative...

But It's hard to beat total annihilation...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

Who'd Thunk???


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

He drinks the whiskey, Pancho drinks the wine.. and I smoke the weed...


[youtube]wo410CYuakY[/youtube]


----------



## theincrediblechoke (Sep 21, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> I would be doing the same thing. Shit I'd probably spend most of my day in there with the plants. Put me a t.v. and dvd player up in there and kick back smoke and watch some movies with the plants hahaha.


 YES CHILLING W/ THE GIRLS IS ALWAYS A GOOD WAY TO SPEND TIME. I LOVE THE LADIES AND THE LADIES LOVE ME.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 21, 2009)

I love how your trees are looking.

If mine swell 50% as much as yours did, relative to 2 weeks prior to those pics, I will piss myself.

I have to say GB: there HAS to be a way to save your genetics. I am thoroughly convinced you have the skills to pull it off.

Take some clones and isolate them in the house. Clone them into soil or perlite or even ton if you need to and hand water them. Destroy the investation elsewhere, but BATTLE them on these clones and WIN.

Purge the house, get it ready, and when the battle has been won, bring your saved genes in an get things back on track.

I think these trees are gonna keep you high for a long time, and I KNOW you aren't close to out ne way


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Jesse...

The problem is I have no where to put them...

"elsewhere" doesn't exist...

NO ONE HERE CAN KNOW...

and it's already snowing..

The the low in the green house yesterday was 28F...

...

So yeah.. if I nuke the house with them inside they die...

If I put them outside they die...

and if I take them to another I'll get "busted" within the community... *NOT GONNA HAPPEN!!!!*

so yeah...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anyone think I can get a pound per LIGHT????

Or Am I dreaming?


----------



## tilemaster (Sep 21, 2009)

should be able too. i can get that off of 4 big plants in soil under 1k lamps... btw looking good on the tied up flowering chron. sorry bout the infestation .. wut pest?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

thirps...

thank TM...

i lost all confidence there for a while... but they may surprise me yet...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha GB i dont wanna seem rude or like a dick but im pretty sure its thrips. everytime i see you say thirp it gets me.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

*Dyslexics UNTIE !!!


*​


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 21, 2009)

There's not a closet, or a homemade cab, or anything??


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

Well... if ONE little fucker survives, I will be in the same spot 3 months from now...

Where as if I do it right! in 3 months I would be well on my way to a bug free winter...

That's what gets me...

If I lived in FL where THERE"S GONNA BE BUGS... sure I'd fight...

But I live in a STERILE environment for 9 months of the year...

It just seems silly to fight bugs inside, when there are none outside...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 21, 2009)

Then don't let even ONE survive


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 22, 2009)

I say again! NEEM OIL!

Excerpt taken from a web page.

*Does neem oil insecticide work? Some gardeners question the usefulness of neem insecticide.*
They sprayed neem oil, and did not see an immediate effect. They probably did not understand how neem oil affects insects.
Neem oil does work, but the way it works is different from other insecticides. Neem is not an instant, knock down, kill everything pesticide.
*Neem oil affects insects in many different, ingenious and subtle ways.*
*How neem oil messes with the insects' brains and bodies*

Neem oil has many complex active ingredients. Rather than being simple poisons, those ingredients are similar to the hormones that insects produce. Insects take up the neem oil ingredients just like natural hormones.
Neem enters the system and blocks the real hormones from working properly. Insects "forget" to eat, to mate, or they stop laying eggs. Some forget that they can fly. If eggs are produced they don't hatch, or the larvae don't moult.
Obviously insects that are too confused to eat or breed will not survive. The population eventually plummets, and they disappear. The cycle is broken.
How precisely it works is difficult for scientists to find out. There are too many different active substances in neem oil, and every insect species reacts differently to neem insecticide.
*Neem oil does not hurt beneficial insects.* Only chewing and sucking insects are affected. It is certainly fascinating.
Like real hormones, neem oil insecticide works at very low concentrations, in the parts per million range. *A little neem oil goes a long way.*
But this is not something that happens over night. People spray neem oil as insecticide, and expect everything to die instantly, because that's what they are used to from chemical poisons. When that does not happen they conclude neem insecticide does not work.
It does work! Give it time to work. It's a much smarter way to deal with insect pests than to just kill everything.
*How neem oil deters chewing and sucking insects*

*There is a nice story that demonstrates how grasshoppers react to neem oil insecticide. It goes something like this:*
Someone did an experiment. It involved two jars, two leaves, and two grasshoppers. One leaf was sprayed with a chemical insecticide, and one with neem oil. The two grasshoppers were put in the two jars, with one leaf each.
The first grasshopper ate the leaf and died almost instantly. The grasshopper with the neem oil covered leaf did not touch the leaf and lived. At least for a few days. Eventually it starved to death.
What would you prefer? A poisonous half eaten lettuce, or an organic, untouched lettuce? It's a no brainer, isn't it?
*Neem stops insects from eating the plants.*
Part of this action is due to to the hormone like action of neem oil that I explained above. Insects "forget" to eat after they've been in contact with even traces of neem oil.
But it is also the presence, the mere hint of a smell of neem oil, that seems to be enough to keep leaf eating insects away. Neem oil can be very powerful as an anti-feedant and insect repellent.
This anti-feedant property is one of the most often advertised and lauded properties of neem oil insecticide. However, the hormonal effects I described above are even stronger.
Neem oil as an insect deterrent works well against grasshoppers and leafhoppers, but all other insect pests are controlled mostly through the hormone action.
The subtlety of the hormonal effects, and the fact that they may take days or weeks to manifest, makes people overlook them. Ill informed gardeners seek instant gratification, i.e. lots of dead insects immediately, rather than a balanced environment in the long run.
It's a shame, because the hormonal effect is where the real power of neem oil lies. It's the key to neem oil being an effective insecticide and good for the environment at the same time. It's also important to understand this effect to use neem oil insecticide correctly.
*Neem oil works from inside the plant*

Many insecticides break down quickly. They wash away with rain, or when irrigating, or the sunlight destroys them. You either have to spray all the time, or you have to spray something that's so stable that it stays around forever. That means the chemical builds up everywhere and eventually poisons everything, including you.
Neem oil breaks down very quickly, too. It is especially susceptible to UV light. But neem oil is also a systemic insecticide. That means you can pour it on the soil (not pure neem oil of course, you use a dilution or extract) and the plants absorb it. They take it up into their tissue, and it works from the inside. A leaf hopper may take a couple of bites, but that's it.
However, this does not work for all insect species. The neem ingredients accumulate in the tissues deeper inside the plant. The phloem, the outermost layer, contains hardly any. A tiny aphid feeds from the phloem, it can not penetrate deep enough to get a dose of neem. But any leaf hoppers, grass hoppers or similar chomping insects will be incapacitated quickly.
People eat neem leaves to cleanse the blood, stimulate the liver, and boost the immune system. So we certainly don't need to worry about a bit of neem inside our lettuce leaves. To me this is a much more attractive option than having poisonous foulicides build up in my garden.
*Neem oil suffocates insects*

Many gardeners use white oil (plain mineral oil) or even olive oil to combat soft bodied insects like aphids, thrips or whitefly. The oil coats the bugs and they suffocate. Neem oil insecticide does that as well. But it's more like a little bonus on top of everything else it does.
It can be a hazard, though. Of course there is no difference between suffocating good or bad bugs. Oil suffocates anything. So this aspect can harm beneficial insects!
*Neem oil and beneficial insects*

Neem is non toxic for beneficial insects. The main reason is that insects need to ingest the neem oil to be affected, and beneficial insects don't eat your plants. But you can still kill beneficial insects if you smother them with neem oil, so please be careful.
Beneficial insects are most active during the day. The best time to spray neem insecticide is very early in the morning, so the spray can dry before the good insects become active. Also a good time is the late afternoon or evening. Once the spray has dried it does not harm your bees, ladybugs, lacewings, predatory mites and wasps etc.

Read more: http://www.discoverneem.com/neem-oil-insecticide.html#ixzz0Rq6yqhTQ
​


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 23, 2009)

Be sure to re-apply the neem oil 3 or more times about 5 days apart. From what I have read it will dissipate quickly and more larva will hatch so you have to get them again before they reproduce. If you add a tiny bit to your hydro formula your plants will absorb the oil and give it protection from burrowing bugs and all. Spray your leaves on the large plants and for the small ones in your SOG you can dunk the entire plant in a mixture of neem oil as a substitution for a regular flood cycle.

Anyone know the best thing to get herb tar out of carpet? I have white carpet.

It is a bit of work but after everything is said and done the thrips will think your yummy plants are not so yummy anymore and move on or they will just plain out die.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 23, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Be sure to re-apply the neem oil 3 or more times about 5 days apart. From what I have read it will dissipate quickly and more larva will hatch so you have to get them again before they reproduce. If you add a tiny bit to your hydro formula your plants will absorb the oil and give it protection from burrowing bugs and all. Spray your leaves on the large plants and for the small ones in your SOG you can dunk the entire plant in a mixture of neem oil as a substitution for a regular flood cycle.
> 
> Anyone know the best thing to get herb tar out of carpet? I have white carpet.
> 
> It is a bit of work but after everything is said and done the thrips will think your yummy plants are not so yummy anymore and move on or they will just plain out die.



Try oxyclean and really hot water seems to be the best at getting resin off pretty much everything.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Sep 23, 2009)

*From this...*






*To this...*




Check it out!! I'm DONE!!

Harvest Post!


Shack


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 23, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> *From this...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



duddeee that looks like some shwag


----------



## Shackleford.R (Sep 24, 2009)

it was bagseed from shwag?

i missed the harvest window by a week or so. i lost my motivation. honestly! i'm pleased for my first grow. 
this grow was definitely "trial and error" learned alot, and look forward to doing better next time.


Shack


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 24, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Try oxyclean and really hot water seems to be the best at getting resin off pretty much everything.


Thanks, I'm going to do that today!

~GG420

This buds for you .


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 24, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> it was bagseed from shwag?
> 
> i missed the harvest window by a week or so. i lost my motivation. honestly! i'm pleased for my first grow.
> this grow was definitely "trial and error" learned alot, and look forward to doing better next time.
> ...


Schwag is just seed populated buds, Sensimillia can be grown from schwag as long as you don't let it get pollenated. I'm sick of people saying shit about bag seed = schwag. Sensimillia can also produce a rare seed, so instead of having a schwag bag full of hundreds of seeds you can get a bag of kind with just 1 rare seed. Usually these seeds are produced by hermaphrodites and if the plant produced the seed by itself (pollenated itself) there is a good chance that seed will be a female or hermi itself as well.

I have taken a schwag seed and grown it as sensimillia, I will not say it was the most potent stone ever but definitely night and day difference between the herb the seed came from and the herb the seed produced. 

You can also take a pure f1 strain and grow it as schwag, just throw some males in the mix. So schwag=populated with seeds no matter the strain.

On a further note, now I will defend bag seeds. Let me ask you this (not talking to anyone in particular), about the bag, did the herb that had the rare seed get you high? Did you like the high? Well the nice thing about being the grower is that you can always improve upon a commercial product by how you grow and how you harvest and cure. So you know the herb from the bag worked before that should be a near guarantee that the plant grown from the seed will work about the same, given care and maintenance.

~GG420


----------



## Shackleford.R (Sep 24, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Schwag is just seed populated buds, Sensimillia can be grown from schwag as long as you don't let it get pollenated. I'm sick of people saying shit about bag seed = schwag. Sensimillia can also produce a rare seed, so instead of having a schwag bag full of hundreds of seeds you can get a bag of kind with just 1 rare seed. Usually these seeds are produced by hermaphrodites and if the plant produced the seed by itself (pollenated itself) there is a good chance that seed will be a female or hermi itself as well.
> 
> I have taken a schwag seed and grown it as sensimillia, I will not say it was the most potent stone ever but definitely night and day difference between the herb the seed came from and the herb the seed produced.
> 
> ...


well the buds pictured are sensemillia, single llone femae, no males in sight. 
no buds anywhere, maybe a few bad stems of bad bud, but no sad.

also, i don't openly diss anyone else's buds..  (not speaking to you Dub)


Shack


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 24, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Schwag is just seed populated buds, Sensimillia can be grown from schwag as long as you don't let it get pollenated. I'm sick of people saying shit about bag seed = schwag. Sensimillia can also produce a rare seed, so instead of having a schwag bag full of hundreds of seeds you can get a bag of kind with just 1 rare seed. Usually these seeds are produced by hermaphrodites and if the plant produced the seed by itself (pollenated itself) there is a good chance that seed will be a female or hermi itself as well.
> 
> I have taken a schwag seed and grown it as sensimillia, I will not say it was the most potent stone ever but definitely night and day difference between the herb the seed came from and the herb the seed produced.
> 
> ...


Shitty seeds = shitty weeds... period

My first plant that I grew from seed was shwag bagseed. It was _terrible_. It had virtually zero trichome production. It got me just as high as the bag that it came from. Which is basically not at all.

There is good bagseed and there is bad. I've found seeds in dank before, but never grew them. Although I am sure that they would have been good plants.

It's all about what it came from.


----------



## SOG (Sep 25, 2009)

anyone into pedophile porn


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 25, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Shitty seeds = shitty weeds... period
> 
> My first plant that I grew from seed was shwag bagseed. It was _terrible_. It had virtually zero trichome production. It got me just as high as the bag that it came from. Which is basically not at all.
> 
> ...


It's all about what it came from.

My point exactly. Why would you want to grow a seed from a bag that did not get you high, I mean you could improve on the plant maybe but if the genes are not there they are not there. On top of that most of the commercial herb in my area comes from BC so most of my bags have been decent. That was my point in defending BC bag seed, not mexi-crap bag seed. This is why I pointed out that "So you know the herb from the bag worked before that should be a near guarantee that the plant grown from the seed will work about the same, given care and maintenance." "About the same" being the key words.

I will say this though, I have grown some "good" mexi-crap seeds and my friends were blown away, it was getting them higher than their BCs (beasters) and in the end they traded my stuff for theirs . Your in Texas you know the difference between crap schwag and good schwag right? Good schwag can do interesting things when grown sensimillia. I use to get schwag in Texas that had trichromes and those were the beans I kept to tinker with.

~GG420


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll second that, I'm in FL so lots of brick weed comes from tx over here and there is a difference there is dirt nasty ass shit that smells like shoe polish and then you got your really hairy triched up regs for the same price over here. Its the luck of the draw and who you know as well.


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 25, 2009)

I would never say you can grow something that will win the cannabis cup from a schwag seed though! Jah knows better.

Would be funny though.

Where the heck is Gypsy at lately? I demand infestation updates! How is the neem oil working?!?!?

~GG420


----------



## ForcedInduction (Sep 25, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> I would never say you can grow something that will win the cannabis cup from a schwag seed though! Jah knows better.
> 
> Would be funny though.
> 
> ...



i don't know, the bugs must have gotten him too


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 26, 2009)

[youtube]no0NOnilp6Q[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 26, 2009)

[youtube]TtD0b_yCf40[/youtube]


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 27, 2009)

I had a dream I got mites in the garden woke up and checked the test plants to find 2 possible males. Eh ... Going to give it a few more days to make sure they are males before I kill them.

Interesting info-mercial there about mind control. I love the subliminal hints too.

How is it hanging?

~GG420


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

so lucky in some ways to be so far removed from "society" distance wise...... yours very well may be the last outpost for freedom....


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 27, 2009)

Sup dude?

everything is chill...

fired up the BIG heater yesterday, so now I have even better temp control... 

bought some GO GNATS to try and resolve the thrip problem...

but cold temps have helped IMMENSELY ..

the Indica's leaves have started to turn purple and the Sativas has actually started to show some yellow leaves as well...

I guess Fall has arrived at the House of Gypsy...

There are quite a few buds that "almost done"... and LOTS that could stand having another 2 weeks with MORE LIGHT...

So I am considering harvesting the the tops that are further along, to clear up space and allow MORE LIGHT to hit the remaining buds...

We'll see... I am not about to do anything drastic, but I can see at least 10 tops that could come out and I would not be disappointed...

Actually, these are some of the BIGGEST and DENSEST nugs I have ever grown...

I am VERY pleased with the results, even though I HATED (economically speaking) the long veg time...

I'll take some pics when the lights go out, so we can see what they actually look like...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

mmmm pics .... funny..... I just posted my staggered harvest technique in my outdoo journal


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 27, 2009)

I am excited to see how they are coming along bro!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 27, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I am excited to see how they are coming along bro!



I have reached the point where PATIENCE is needed...

You'll see'em later...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I have reached the point where PATIENCE is needed...
> 
> You'll see'em later...


Ok...........


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Sep 27, 2009)

Hope all is well GB


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 27, 2009)

And we get to see some action...

I suppose Fall is here...


[youtube]bqMgL5qmZ-k[/youtube]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks Like a success to me


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 27, 2009)

thank you! 

I guess it did work out after all....


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 27, 2009)

They are freakin gorgeous Gypsy! And they look like they still could got another week or more to me!

Most of mine look more done than those! Its crazy how our leaves are yellowing/purpling so much alike! I can still see a copious amount of new white hairs pokin on those babies!

Some of them do look quite ready though at the same time, don't they?

Those indicas are just coated in resin! I am happy for you, I think you will hit .7grams/watt for sure!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2009)

looks awesome gypsy


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah couple oh those tops look like they could come down.......... see foxtails startin on that one


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 28, 2009)

Looking good, kinda making me want to move to your area just to get some of your genetics. What is your relative humidity? I have been cutting into some of my older cured colas lately and have noticed I ran my humidity a bit too high and my densest biggest colas have bud rot. What a heart breaker. Now time to fix my humidity.

KILL THE THRIPS! Let us know how the battle goes.

Gypsy, have you ever had mexi-brick that far North? You would think all you could find is Yukon Gold and Alaskan Thunderfuck or other strains adapted to your neck of the woods. Maybe that is why your bag seed makes such amazing plants.

~GG420


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 28, 2009)

I do believe ... it did work out afterall (using ur words ... hahahaha) .... fukin A man ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 28, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> They are freakin gorgeous Gypsy! And they look like they still could got another week or more to me!
> 
> Most of mine look more done than those! Its crazy how our leaves are yellowing/purpling so much alike! I can still see a copious amount of new white hairs pokin on those babies!


The Indicas are pretty much there... just ripening now...

But the Sativas will keep throwing new growth out well into week 14... 

I will just have to find a happy medium...





> Some of them do look quite ready though at the same time, don't they?
> 
> Those indicas are just coated in resin! I am happy for you, I think you will hit .7grams/watt for sure!


We'll see Jesse, there are times that I look at them and see a pound EACH...

and there are times that I go in there and I can;t see a pound in all 3 together..

Time will tell... and their time is running out...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks awesome gypsy


Thanks Bro!



theloadeddragon said:


> yeah couple oh those tops look like they could come down.......... see foxtails startin on that one


The Indicas are dome growing, but the Sativas will keep going FOREVER....

They will shoot buds from the top of buds from the top of buds...

This strain will still produce new growth WELL past our desired 8 week mark...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 28, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Looking good, kinda making me want to move to your area just to get some of your genetics.


Thanks Bro... I suppose the Great Land has always been famous for DANKNESS...



> What is your relative humidity?


55% in the Summer

45% In the Winter 




> I have been cutting into some of my older cured colas lately and have noticed I ran my humidity a bit too high and my densest biggest colas have bud rot. What a heart breaker. Now time to fix my humidity.


I am sorry to hear that...

What is your RH?




> KILL THE THRIPS! Let us know how the battle goes.


I have lowered the flower room and mom room temps CONSIDERABLY...

No chemicals will be used in the flower room...

But I did foliar spray and added some GO GNATS to the mom's res as well...

They are NOT raging out of control anymore...

Now I want them gone...



> Gypsy, have you ever had mexi-brick that far North?


I have had PLENTY, but never here...

I have a feeling that if one is going to cross the border, he will bring BC bud... it's worth more...



> You would think all you could find is Yukon Gold and Alaskan Thunderfuck or other strains adapted to your neck of the woods.


Our grow rooms are the same as a grow room anywhere else...

there is no adapting to the Arctic...

You MIGHT be able to do a Ruderalis strain outdoors ... MIGHT...

Nah bro.... it's just that the "homegrown" movement is much older in AK...

I'd say at least 85% of what is smoked in AK is grown LOCALLY... but it's the same strains that everyone gets everywhere else too...




> Maybe that is why your bag seed makes such amazing plants.
> 
> ~GG420


Some of my seeds came from the South bro... ...

There's good seeds EVERYWHERE...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I do believe ... it did work out afterall (using ur words ... hahahaha) .... fukin A man ...


Thanks Tahoe...

In the beginning there was a time of SUPER-confidence... 

Then came a time of hopelessness, they simply did not look like they would produce... not enough anyways...

But... Now...

I am starting to get some of that hope back...

They may yet surprise me...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 28, 2009)

[youtube]_tjYoKCBYag[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2009)

thats a pretty good video didnt know alot of that stuff about those people !!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 28, 2009)

This is the crap I am using on the moms...

1/4 strength, foliar and in the res...


----------



## bigbrew (Sep 28, 2009)

Cant be afraid to fail. Thanks for the reminder Gypsy. You rock.


----------



## DubB83 (Sep 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> This is the crap I am using on the moms...
> 
> 1/4 strength, foliar and in the res...


This is all of the info I could find on that stuff:
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]goGNATS is a safe, non-toxic & effective insect control & repellent specially formulated for the control of Gnats & other nuisance insects. Can be used for both indoor & outdoor applications without the dangers associated with toxic, kill-alls. Controls soil & fungus gnats, midges, black flies, mites, whitefly, ants, mosquitoes & a host of other insect pests. 
Applications; The prill may be applied around perimeters & at base of plants. The liquid may applied as an area barrier spray, foliage spray or added to hydroponics solution tanks. Highly concentrated. General use rate is 0.5 -1 oz per gallon of water. For hydroponic solutions, 1-2 oz per 30 gallons of water. Minimum risk pesticide exempt from federal registration. 

[/FONT] Does it have an ingredient list?

My RH has been constant at 55-60 in the new house, Dub's old house had a dry basement compared to this one. I had to run his humidifier over there to get it up to 45%!

~GG420


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> This is the crap I am using on the moms...
> 
> 1/4 strength, foliar and in the res...


i use(d) that stuff also. i use it at about 1/2 strength... but only in the rez. not as a foliar spray.

guess its just cedar oil. it keeps them at bay for a couple weeks. will probably do the trick till winter comes.
.


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 3, 2009)

*Thread Hijack In Progress. (Sorry !)*







*Round 3: (Current Ebb 'N Flow Setup 6000w Flower Room)*

[youtube]RUP3m1aIL1Y[/youtube]

*Full Size Video Link and Other Videos:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUP3m1aIL1Y

*Sorry if i didn't get ur name in the CREDITS this time around... went back in my journal as far as i could, but ran out of space.*

*We now return you to GypsyBush's Journal.*
*.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

so totally true ... and so totally applicable to so many different aspects of life .. Walking ON!!~~~~ 


GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Tahoe...
> 
> In the beginning there was a time of SUPER-confidence...
> 
> ...


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 5, 2009)

wheres the Gypsy?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 5, 2009)

trimmin hehehehehehe


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 5, 2009)

We's excited GB! 

On a side note...

Tahoe thanks a lot for the new avi!

My girl saw it and now she is wonderin why I like RIU so much...


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 5, 2009)

Whats up guys, just givin my weekly shout out to everyone!!


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hope everything is good dude, haven't heard from ya in a while


----------



## tilemaster (Oct 13, 2009)

maybe the snow buried his wi fi signal..


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 13, 2009)

Real life has taken over for a while...

Things are good...

I'll be back soon enough...

Thanks for everyone's thought's...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ya get some pics up of the harvest up mane.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Real life has taken over for a while...
> 
> Things are good...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update GB.
Real life is where it's at 
Once that's sorted, one has the time for social networks.
Life is all about balance.
All the best mate.


----------



## DubB83 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't keep a gypsy down...

Do you think the trees are more work than the small plants?

~GG420


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

yep sure do


----------



## Shackleford.R (Oct 23, 2009)

GYPSY! Where are you?? how was the tree grow? i've recently finished my DIY Grow Tent (by recent, i mean like . . . 15 minutes ago lol)
Let me know what you think.


Shack


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 25, 2009)

Still growing some killer herb there GP! How ya been, long time no type!


----------



## SOG (Oct 25, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Real life has taken over for a while...
> 
> Things are good...
> 
> I'll be back soon enough...


your just a lil paranoid Eskimo, aren't u?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 13, 2009)

is he alright man? he was the social butterfly here at RIU.. anybody hear anything about a crazy eskimo with giant trees of ganja getting copped in Alaska?!
GYPSY WHERE ARE YOU?!


Shack


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 13, 2009)

as cold as it gets up there he may be froze to one of his trees.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Real life has taken over for a while...
> 
> Things are good...
> 
> ...


Fucking Gypsies... here one day... GONE the next...



Mammath said:


> Thanks for the update GB.
> Real life is where it's at
> Once that's sorted, one has the time for social networks.
> Life is all about balance.
> All the best mate.


Cheers mate!

Life is good, so I am enjoying it as much as I can...

All the best!!!



DubB83 said:


> Can't keep a gypsy down...
> 
> Do you think the trees are more work than the small plants?
> 
> ~GG420


Trees are WAY LESS WORK!!! but they COST MORE!





DeweyKox said:


> Still growing some killer herb there GP! How ya been, long time no type!


What UP DEWEY?!?!?!!!!!

Hope all is well in the Land of Belladona!!!

Winter is ON!!! and I am having a blast ignoring doctor's orders...lol...



SOG said:


> your just a lil paranoid Eskimo, aren't u?


You know... I have been SO FREAKING BUSY with real life that I haven't had time to be paranoid...lol...

But then again....[lol]

[youtube]l_DvwMK6pTI[/youtube]



Shackleford.R said:


> is he alright man? he was the social butterfly here at RIU.. anybody hear anything about a crazy eskimo with giant trees of ganja getting copped in Alaska?!
> GYPSY WHERE ARE YOU?!
> 
> 
> Shack



I'm still by the same creek... and life is good...

Just not online much these days...

I really wish people would't ASS-U-ME jail whenever someone drops put of here... but I guess that's just human nature...



southern homegrower said:


> as cold as it gets up there he may be froze to one of his trees.


You guys hold the fort down... I'm gonna stay creekside for a while longer...

And remember.. together we can OVERGROW them....


----------



## SinNombre (Nov 14, 2009)

Desculpe ser desrespeitoso.

Mas você é o Bicho Grilo?


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2010)

permalink
 just read through whole thread. great job gypsy...mblaze sure has some great trees as well. i like how no one was allowed to post in the beginning. this made it easy to read. straight to the chase no bs. a couple questions for ya.

did the indica plant remain in the small pot and sativas in the large? or was indica transplanted to share grow media with sativa?

is this is flood and drain system or a drip system? i thought i read something about a flood and drain but the pics look like there is a drip system on top. 
how long was drip/flood on and off time? intervals?

looks like you have three totes there. one to hold media and roots....one for reservoir and other for?

im going to design a system using your sativica idea. i will train sativa plants to grow outwards and have bushy indicas in center. not sure if yours are sharing grow media. i think it would be best if they didnt correct?

anyone else please feel free to respond


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 3, 2010)

How are you brother?

Its been a while. I hope your leg is healing well! How's the grow?


----------



## southern homegrower (Jan 6, 2010)

Gypsy Bush, you said you were going to stay creekside a little longer. whats do yall have in them creeks up there to keep you there that long


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 6, 2010)

bigjesse1922 said:


> How are you brother?
> 
> Its been a while. I hope your leg is healing well! How's the grow?


Things are good....

Life is happening....lol...

the grow came to a HALT!

and it will be a little while before it is up and running again....



southern homegrower said:


> Gypsy Bush, you said you were going to stay creekside a little longer. whats do yall have in them creeks up there to keep you there that long



It's the Beaver Fever in the water...lol...

I'm around... just don't have anything to show....


----------



## southern homegrower (Jan 6, 2010)

10-4 brother. I was just cutting the fool with you


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2010)

Sad to see you down Gypsy. Hope you are coping with the pain ok. I know youll be up and running before too long. I remember when all you had going was a little aerogarden... Pretty dank nugs for an aerogarden.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 6, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> I remember when all you had going was a little aerogarden...


in a Hotel room.... ... lol....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

It's been awhile gypsy, good to see you


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Doc !!!!



playing for change...

[youtube]fgWFxFg7-GU[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 6, 2010)

GYPSY! Whats up ma man!

www.420magazine.com.


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 7, 2010)

ur blood is green...

you must re-light the trichome covered torch...

new genetics are calling your name... 'G-y-p-s-y ... G-y-p-s-y ... G-y-p-s-y ...'

you must strive to turn the world into a more perfect garden... 
like the garden of Eden... lush foliage... 'G-y-p-s-y ... G-y-p-s-y ...'

  
.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 7, 2010)

How's your leg doin mang? I just read up and heard the news, what a shame about the grow as well.

I was goin to PM you a quick question but your box is full. 

here it is: hey man how much $ would it cost me roughly to get anebb & flow goin with a couple tables, looking to hold 15-20 clones each.

All this soil with sog and a perpetual isn't goin to fly after this harvest. 

I need shit to be cleaner and more organized, especially with all the shifting around once this perpetual REALLY gets going.

I checked out Al-b's setup and I'm definitely going that route, but would prefer trays with rockwool. 

Any info/help/suggestions is really appreciated mang. Thanks gyp. 
*
Nice tunes by the way man. *Great song, love how the whole world covers it.

[youtube]fuGjCjllPkM[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> How's your leg doin mang? I just read up and heard the news, what a shame about the grow as well.


I'LL BE BACK... lol...

Things are good Bro..!!!! Thanks!!!!


> I was goin to PM you a quick question but your box is full.


only ALL THE TIME....



> here it is: hey man how much $ would it cost me roughly to get anebb & flow goin with a couple tables, looking to hold 15-20 clones each.


Well you got a couple of options....

But here is what I recommend...

*TRAYS* by *BOTANICARE*.. the white ones... usually under $100 

3x3 for the 600 watters

4x4 for the 1Ks







*RESERVOIR* by RUBBERMAID... the STOCK TANKS no totes....lol.... ( I paid $150 for my big one...

I use the 100 gal, cause I like the stability of a huge res...

but they make them in 30, 50, 70, 100 & 300 gallon sizes...










PUMPS are cheap... $20... I use the 185gal for my 3x3 trays...

HOSE/TUBING is also not expensive...




> All this soil with sog and a perpetual isn't goin to fly after this harvest.
> 
> I need shit to be cleaner and more organized, especially with all the shifting around once this perpetual REALLY gets going.


Clean is NICE... I arranged my trays in a way that if the fail, the res is right under them... even the fittings would leak back into the res...


BUT I HAVE NEVER HAD A LEAK... I mean I left the hose on and made a mess... but the equip. hasn't failed on me... 



> I checked out Al-b's setup and I'm definitely going that route, but would prefer trays with rockwool.


I do not recommend..

If anything I went the OPPOSITE WAY.. with a drier medium....

The thought is that every time you flood you bring nutrients to the rootzone... and every time you drain you bring FRESH OXYGEN to the rootzone...

Growth is accelerated when you can flood multiple times a day VS once a day or once every 2 days...

I recommend pots with HYDROTON... 

I can point you to a BUNCH of SOGers that have used rockwool and now use hydroton...

Some even put some RW mixed in...

But I use straight HYDROTON... and have loved every minute of it...



> Any info/help/suggestions is really appreciated mang. Thanks gyp.


No Worries... 


> *Nice tunes by the way man. *Great song, love how the whole world covers it.
> 
> [youtube]fuGjCjllPkM[/youtube]


Good Luck Bro!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 8, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> I'LL BE BACK... lol...
> 
> Things are good Bro..!!!! Thanks!!!!
> only ALL THE TIME....
> ...


Nicceee thanks a bunch mang! I appreciate everything you've done with me, I'll take all that you've said and save it, I've checked out a bunch of tables and options so this really helps.

The hydroton seems to be fairly successful and easy from anyone else I've seen using it. 

Thanks again mang, +rep coming your way when I am able to.


----------



## SOG (Jan 8, 2010)

wb


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 8, 2010)

missed you good buddy. i've learned alot from you, proud to say I'm on my second grow and definitely learned alot after that shitty sativa i grew early last year.
anyhow.. glad to see you around again and hope all is well!


Shack


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 12, 2010)

impressive...

[youtube]vOhf3OvRXKg[/youtube]


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> impressive...
> 
> [youtube]vOhf3OvRXKg[/youtube]



made tears come to my eyes... truely talented and beautfull art.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 13, 2010)

wow I came here to ask you Gypsy on any other spare parts, like PPM meters or other hydro nutes you'd recommend, but *MANG THAT SANDART VIDEO IS AMAZING.

*I love the WWII theme. I am a huge history buff and simply love everything about WWII.

Lots of emotion in that video, very touching.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 13, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> impressive...
> 
> [youtube]vOhf3OvRXKg[/youtube]


That was incredible. thank you, I passed it on to some of my friends.
Nice to know real talent can appear out of an unlikely source.


Shack

PS Did anyone else recognize the string quartet's cover of Metallica - Unforgiven in the "last act" looking out the window?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 13, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> That was incredible. thank you, I passed it on to some of my friends.
> Nice to know real talent can appear out of an unlikely source.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Shack!

Nice eh?!?! I liked it too...

And the Metallica cover is done by Apocalyptica...  they ROCK!!!!

[youtube]rbTozgoj9OQ[/youtube]

[youtube]0tN6_1dJveM[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 13, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> wow I came here to ask you Gypsy on any other spare parts, like PPM meters or other hydro nutes you'd recommend, but *MANG THAT SANDART VIDEO IS AMAZING.
> 
> *I love the WWII theme. I am a huge history buff and simply love everything about WWII.
> 
> Lots of emotion in that video, very touching.


I use the Hanna GroCheck... and I love it....








As for nutes...

I use NSR Greenleaves Bloom Juice, Grow Juice and H2O2...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 13, 2010)

i remember them. had their album as a kid. not sure where it came from, i never purchased it and my brother claims he knew nothing about it. but i remember the album cover. mysterious ghost album i guess. thanks for the vids. haven't heard this in years!!


Shack


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 13, 2010)

Just in case w1ckedchowda missed my reply in the last page...




w1ckedchowda said:


> wow I came here to ask you Gypsy on any other spare parts, like PPM meters or other hydro nutes you'd recommend, but *MANG THAT SANDART VIDEO IS AMAZING.
> 
> *I love the WWII theme. I am a huge history buff and simply love everything about WWII.
> 
> Lots of emotion in that video, very touching.





GypsyBush said:


> I use the Hanna GroCheck... and I love it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 13, 2010)

niccccceeee  thanks for the input.

How much that meter run ya? 

I'm sure at least $200 huh?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 13, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> niccccceeee  thanks for the input.
> 
> How much that meter run ya?
> 
> I'm sure at least $200 huh?


These folks have it on sale for $117.95 

http://www.gchydro.com/HANNA+GroCheck+Combo+Meter+-+pH+&+TDS+Meter.html



HANNA GroCheck Combo Meter
















HANNA GroCheck Combo Meter - pH & TDS Meter 
This is one of our favorite meters. It allows you to measure both pH and TDS (EC) at the same time, while conveniently hanging on the wall above your nutrient. The two professional quality probes are continually submerged in solution so that they have a real-time readout, without preparation or having to wait. 

Although the Grocheck Combo Meter is a bit more expensive than other meters, the replaceable electrode on the probe allows for meter maintenance instead of meter replacement. Eventually it will pay for itself. Made by Hanna Instruments. 

HI 981404N is ideal for agricultural, horticultural and hydroponics applications where pH and TDS levels need to be continuously monitored for optimal plantgrowth. HI 981404N continuously monitors and displays the pH and TDS values of a solution on an easy to read set of dual LCD's. 

The HI 1286 gel filled pH electrode is replaceable and the BNC connector is protected behind a waterproof sheath. The unique design of the electrode guarantees greater clogging resistance in fertilizer solutions with high concentrations of phosphate, nitrate, etc. 

TDS measurements are performed using the 4-4-2 conversion factor of 0.7 so you do not need to convert the readings. Equipped with a grounding bar to ensure more accurate pH measurements and longer electrode life. The HI 981404N is compact and easy to install and use. This makes it ideal for all continuous monitoring applications. 

HI 981404N is supplied complete with HI 1286 pH electrode, HI 7634 TDS probe, HI 1283 grounding bar, pH and TDS calibration solutions (20 mL each), screwdriver, 12 Vdc adapter and instructions. 

Range 0.0 to14.0 pH; 0 to 1990 mg/L (ppm)
Resolution 0.1 pH; 10 mg/L (ppm)
Accuracy (@20°C/68°F) ±0.2 pH; ±2% F.S.
Calibration Manual at 1 or 2 points (pH); manual at 1 point (TDS)
Setpoint pH, adjustable from 3.0 to 7.0 pH; TDS, adjustable from 500 to 1600 mg/L (ppm) Alarm 2 LED's (1 each for pH and TDS)
Temp. Compensation Automatic from 5 to 50°C (41 to 122°F) (TDS only)
TDS Conversion Factor 0.7 ppm = 1 µS/cm
Probe HI 1286 interchangeable pH electrode, HI 7634 TDS probe (fixed), HI 1283 grounding bar with 1 m (3.3') cable (included)
Battery Type / Life 12VDC adapter (included)
Dimensions 165 x 110 x 35 mm (6.5 x 4.3 x 1.3")
Weight 300 g (10.6 oz.)
 
Product ID: HI981404N Category: pH and Nutrient- pH and Nutrient Monitoring and Control

Price: _$169.95_
*Sale Price: $117.95*
_Savings: $52.00_


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> These folks have it on sale for $117.95
> 
> http://www.gchydro.com/HANNA+GroCheck+Combo+Meter+-+pH+&+TDS+Meter.html
> 
> ...


got that aswell, not as good as my other tools that cost me a grand 

hehehe. the ph pen goes crazy with the time im afraid.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 14, 2010)

DWR said:


> got that aswell, not as good as my other tools that cost me a grand
> 
> hehehe. the ph pen goes crazy with the time im afraid.



Your pH meter cost $1k???? wow!

Can you post a pic or a link?

and that is a continuous meter, not a pen, the probes "live" in the res...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 14, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> Your pH meter cost $1k???? wow!
> 
> Can you post a pic or a link?
> 
> and that is a continuous meter, not a pen, the probes "live" in the res...


Oooo I like, I like.

So all-in-all I'd probably average myself around $500 to get a decent ebb & flo goin? 

I'm really looking forward to this. I like soil it's very easy to fix mistakes and is more forgiving, but mang I am sick of all the extra work and buying extra soil.

_I need to venture into Waterworld. _


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> Your pH meter cost $1k???? wow!
> 
> Can you post a pic or a link?
> 
> and that is a continuous meter, not a pen, the probes "live" in the res...



sure can, and noo.. the ec & ph pen together silly !!!!!!!  

might be 800 bucks.. not 1k  anyways lets put it like this i got it for free, the prices here are.. if u want to google yourself.. pages for switzerland..

www.google.ch

then type in this :

*pH Messgerät Typ GMH 3530 inkl*



ok... once u found that, something with grow the site is called.. check out the prices.. 399 for the ph and 300 for the ec... 

peace bro


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2010)

reason im not gona post a link is because it would just be fucking stupid, u know what i repd u with the link  

go check it out man.....


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 30, 2010)

how quik do you bring a seed to flower?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 30, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> how quik do you bring a seed to flower?



I usually don't...

I normally will grow a seed into a mom and flower the clones...

But I have done 12/12 from seed and harvested at the end of 12 weeks...


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea i just bought 125 kush seeds for 375. Hoping to get some ladies. 
Im getting a 100 grapefruit clones and lollipops some clones off of them to make it 200.
plus the seeds. the seeds will be vegged for 5 weeks and then put in the flowering room after sex has been found. 
How many clones do you get when you lollipop like that?


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 30, 2010)

i got 15 mangos that are going to be moms in 8 weeks. 10 god bud to see if they are good in the flowering room.
I try to grow a differnt selection so i see what does best in my room. basicly one light for experiance on those strains.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 30, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> Yea i just bought 125 kush seeds for 375. Hoping to get some ladies.
> Im getting a 100 grapefruit clones and lollipops some clones off of them to make it 200.
> plus the seeds. the seeds will be vegged for 5 weeks and then put in the flowering room after sex has been found.
> How many clones do you get when you lollipop like that?


That is a LOT OF SEED..

As for your question... I am not sure what you mean...

I flower 48 lollipops per 600w HPS...

I keep a stock of moms ready to donate every 2 weeks....


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 30, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> That is a LOT OF SEED..
> 
> As for your question... I am not sure what you mean...
> 
> ...


so what do you do with your cuttings? throw them away or do you try and clone them?
you think thats alot? lol im going to have a 1000 ready for my outdoor. 14 acres!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 30, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> so what do you do with your cuttings?


What cuttings?



> throw them away or do you try and clone them?


I take BIG clones from the mothers.. and as soon as they have roots, I flower them.. Zero Veg...




> you think thats alot? lol im going to have a 1000 ready for my outdoor. 14 acres!!!


That is GREAT!!!!

But if I was doing anything of that scale, I would work with CLONES ONLY...

Seeds are just not my thing.... clones are just so much more practical...

And I do crack a bean every once in a while, to get a new taste...

But the go STRAIGHT to being Moms (females) or get killed (males)...

I don't even switch the lights on them.. 24/0 till it shows sex...


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 30, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> What cuttings?
> 
> I take BIG clones from the mothers.. and as soon as they have roots, I flower them.. Zero Veg...
> 
> ...


you said you lollipop them right? Yea clones are better. But seeds are slow at first. But if you put it out in may it will be a tree at the end season. seeds you can transport a little easyer. But i just keep them on the side of the veg garden till sex shows them pull the males. Clones cleary better indoors. Clones are just three weeks older then the seeds. Im growing the mango seeds because i cant get mango clones. WIth 15 i should find a keeper to be a mom. Im dumb and didnt keep a couple to be moms. I didnt feel like waiting another 3 weeks after crop to get more clones. No one i know sells under 200 clones. So its kind of hard to come up with the cash when your waiting... So by the time everything is done ill have around 50-100 females ready to go into the flower room. Im still getting clones. I would never use seeds in hydro lol. Im just going to start makes clones and seeds. 
They say to start flower mangos early...
http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/mango.html


----------



## damargentina (Jan 30, 2010)

goodness i wish we COULD taste over the net lol! i d like to start cloning on my next grow. i d be honored if you stopped by my grow journal. i m in argentina, south america and there are two grow rooms in my place right now https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/298026-red-dwarf-auto-x2-lemon-2.html 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/298018-big-bang-bagseed-grow-400-a.html the first is veg and the second on flowering... thanks


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 30, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> you said you lollipop them right? Yea clones are better. But seeds are slow at first. But if you put it out in may it will be a tree at the end season. seeds you can transport a little easyer. But i just keep them on the side of the veg garden till sex shows them pull the males. Clones cleary better indoors. Clones are just three weeks older then the seeds. Im growing the mango seeds because i cant get mango clones. WIth 15 i should find a keeper to be a mom. Im dumb and didnt keep a couple to be moms. I didnt feel like waiting another 3 weeks after crop to get more clones. No one i know sells under 200 clones. So its kind of hard to come up with the cash when your waiting... So by the time everything is done ill have around 50-100 females ready to go into the flower room. Im still getting clones. I would never use seeds in hydro lol. Im just going to start makes clones and seeds.
> They say to start flower mangos early...
> http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/mango.html


You will do well... 

I keep my moms for a long time...

Just last week I ditched a 2 1/2 year old mom... after readying a replacement...

I just like the idea that 100% of what I grow will give me buds...lol.. I hate wasting time or money...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 30, 2010)

damargentina said:


> goodness i wish we COULD taste over the net lol!


You know... at the very least I wish we were not treated like marginals... so that we could trade and gift as we saw fit.. without worries of LIFE IN PRISON.. so silly...

But if TASTE is your thing... I highly recommend BC Seed King's Juicy Fruit...

BY FAR that is the tastiest strain I have ever had the pleasure of smoking...

It is soooo tasty, I keep it ALL to myself.. despite RIDICULOUS pleas and offers from friends... seriously.... IT IS my precious...













> i d like to start cloning on my next grow.


Cloning is EASY.. you have NATURE'S survival instinct helping you all the way...

The plant WANTS to live... and so if you just give it MINIMAL help, it will indeed grow...

I have even cloned in wet shoe laces (used and dirty).. so do not let anyone make it seem like brain surgery...lol...


> i d be honored if you stopped by my grow journal.


I'll be pulling up a chair...


> i m in argentina, south america


I LOVE YOUR COUNTRY!!!!

VIVA ARGENTINA!!!!

I have traveled quite a bit and got to see some AWESOME PLACES... 

El Camino de los Siete Lagos is probably my favorite "place".. but I must admit Bariloche was pretty kick ass too... in a totally different way of course...







> and there are two grow rooms in my place right now https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/298026-red-dwarf-auto-x2-lemon-2.html
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/298018-big-bang-bagseed-grow-400-a.html the first is veg and the second on flowering... thanks


I will go check both out right now...

2 rooms can be VERY ADVANTAGEOUS if you want an efficient grow... dollar per dollar...

You can have moms and clones in one space and transform the flower room in to a single cola SOG...

With a 400w HPS you could easily do 36 lollipops that will give you 10~14 grams each...

You could even split it into a perpetual harvest and chop 9 lollipops every 2 weeks...

That should give the average "smoker" enough to smoke the BEST BUDS... and still have plenty to make edibles/hash/share with close ones....

I said it once and I will say it again....

"It is not the only way to grow... but when I ignored all other ways... and the lights came on... I found myself in a Sea of Green..."

If you have any interest in SOGing... I highly recommend Al B. Fuct's methods...

I followed him to the "T" and I got exactly what he gets....

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html

​


----------



## damargentina (Jan 30, 2010)

haha awesome i ll share this with my partner when he gets back from work! he will be thrilled!!! avisanos si venis al sur de nuevo


----------



## howak47 (Feb 1, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> You know... at the very least I wish we were not treated like marginals... so that we could trade and gift as we saw fit.. without worries of LIFE IN PRISON.. so silly...
> 
> But if TASTE is your thing... I highly recommend BC Seed King's Juicy Fruit...
> 
> ...


THat looks damn good !!!! is it a indica strain?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a Hybrid... 

One of my friends calls it the PERFECT WEED...lol..

I hope to grow it forever...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2010)

So everyone keeps wondering what I am up to... 

"Not Much" I say... 

But there is always SOMETHING.. right..?!?!?!

So here...

A peek at what has been going on at the house of Gypsy...



GypsyBush said:


> How's this for F'd up...
> 
> Far cry from my 3/4 pound plants.. eh?!?!?
> 
> It's a month old seedling...





GypsyBush said:


> The others are not doing so bad...
> 
> Seeds in front... clones in back..





GypsyBush said:


> This Bean was hand carried from the hills of Jamica... all the way to AK...
> 
> Hope it's a she!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2010)

hand carried from the hills of Jamaica to the AK? Awesome!!I hope it's a she too


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hand carried from the hills of Jamaica to the AK? Awesome!!I hope it's a she too


Gotta LOVE friends..!!! (TRUE ONES I mean!)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2010)

lol! hahahahaha yeah man, I love you too! hahahahaha

but yup, gotta love friends, the ones in real life!!lol 

I-friends are cool too glad to see you still keeping it green in the AK, and keeping it green in RIU too


----------



## cph (Feb 1, 2010)

Straight from the fields!! Thats awesome!! A guy I know went over seas when they increased the troops, I couldn't help but ask him to bring me some native Afgan seeds! 

A whole month to get that far! Guess no bodies perfect.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear you Doc... and I do value some friends here as REAL friends, even though I never met them in person... (to include you Bro!  I have learned LOTS from your grows!!!)

And cph.. love the new avatar... 

As for my fuck ups.. they come way more often than I post here...

There were times when I was KILLING more than ten plants a week...  seriously...


----------



## cph (Feb 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! hahahahaha yeah man, I love you too! hahahahaha
> 
> but yup, gotta love friends, the ones in real life!!lol
> 
> I-friends are cool too glad to see you still keeping it green in the AK, and keeping it green in RIU too












GypsyBush said:


> I hear you Doc... and I do value some friends here as REAL friends, even though I never met them in person... (to include you Bro!  I have learned LOTS from your grows!!!)
> 
> And cph.. love the new avatar...
> 
> ...


Thanks, I could help but lol at your avi the first time I saw it!

It couldn't be easy to get to the point you're at without a few casualties along the way!

Keep it up man, you're an inspiration!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2010)

cph said:


> Keep it up man, you're an inspiration!!


WE stand on the shoulders of GIANTS...

It is amazing the amount of knowledge gathered here at RIU...

Both in "fluid form" with the users that dedicate their time to answer questions...

as the HARD DATA left behind in COUNTLESS successful journals...

WE OWE it to the true MASTERS to GROW BETTER THAN THEM... for we truly are standing on the shoulders of giants...

...

With that said.. and seeing as there is a whole new generation of growers, both near and far, arising in these necks of the woods...

I will take the opportunity to recommend some reading TO US ALL...

When I found Al B. Fuct's SOG thread I was hooked...

to quote myself...

"It is not the only way to grow... but when I ignored ALL other ways.. and the lights came on... I found myself in a Sea of Green" 



Big or small... 4 plants or 2.000... Al's teaching are a sure fire recipe for success...

Here are some of his best threads...

Starting with the funniest...

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/10004-how-not-grow-dope.html

and then on to more serious things..

THIS IS A GREAT READ!!!!! at least read the FIRST POST!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/12071-noobs-if-you-fail-plan.html

Seriously.. read that ^^^^...

Now we get into the perpetual aspect of things...

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html





And on to cloning.... worthy of a note here is that in using the 2" RW cubes, one should weigh the cubes to no more than 35~40 grams including clone...

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/15030-batch-clones-rockwool.html


and the most recent thread, in which Al still males an appearance every once in a blue moon...

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/196971-were-all-fuct-now.html




I hope you guys enjoy... and really hope to see some new FUCTHEADS on the block...

 













​ 
​


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2010)

now.. on a less serious note...

Has anyone seen Fat Freddy's Cat??????

http://www.grassrootsthemovie.com/gr/Pilot.html

[youtube]YINWUjFQRDU[/youtube]


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey gypsy i really enjoy your grows your plants are inspurational.

I had a question on your sog with just pots and hydroton. do the roots grow into the tray? are they alright to be in the light?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr. P. Kush said:


> Hey gypsy i really enjoy your grows your plants are inspurational.


Thanks Bro!!!! glad you enjoy it!!!



> I had a question on your sog with just pots and hydroton. do the roots grow into the tray? are they alright to be in the light?


Some roots do escape the pot.. but they get air-pruned...

There is plenty of room for roots in the pot... remember the clones only live in those pots during flowering (8 weeks)... so there is no need to have roots outside...

One of the GREAT BENEFITS of having pots on your tray is that you can move th eplants as you please... chucking runts or moving slow performers in to a better spot... it's also a must for cleaning everything every 2 weeks...


I occasionally get a stray root that finds "a channel" in the tray that still has a bit of water and it grows.. but I usually just snip them away..

Like I said, for the short 8 weeks that they live in the pot they have more than enough room...

Hope this helps...


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 1, 2010)

oh alright i see how it works. so you make sure your plants only have 1 cola? and what nutes do you like the most?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2010)

Normally yes... Single Cola Lollipops like this...










but sometimes I go CRAZY..!!!!















As for nutes... I use this brand's Bloom and Grow... + h2o2.. nothing else in my op...










I like to think that growing is 75% enviromental control - 15% DNA - 10% nutes

I guess lots of people can say I am wrong... but getting you "house in order" is the single biggest thing you can do to have a trouble free op...


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 1, 2010)

It seems how being simple with the nutes would help. im seeing mroe people using just two part nutes getting good results. i would go crazy using 9 parts nutes. 


Do you grow in a sealed room? what kind of environment controller do you use?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 2, 2010)

I just have a thermostat for the exhaust fan.. which has a carbon filter...

Set and forget...

The aircooled lights get their own fan and air circuit that never mixes with the op's air...

Right now.. I am way slowed down... and with less lights I removed the aircooling so it would not get too cold... I live in the FAR, VERY FAR North...

Here is a pic of w how I normally set it up... not all ops need an intake blower though.. in fact most do not... I use one to bring in WARM air from another room...


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 2, 2010)

what about co2?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 2, 2010)

Mr. P. Kush said:


> what about co2?


No co2.. 

co2 is for the guys on the "F-1" circuit... that can afford MILLIONS in order to get that extra 1/10 of a mile an hour faster...

I am content going at a more reasonable and yet still impressive speed, for WAAYYYY less money

In the end .. I look at how much each gram cost...

And so far no thing has beaten simple...

My op runs $60 a month in nutes... the rest of the cost is electricity...


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 2, 2010)

man impressive no co2 and you get plants like that. I think im gonna grow for a while without co2 and really compare the difference ive done a few sog but when i tried using hydroton i failed horribly well not horrible out of 38 plants i got 12oz not nearly what i wanted but it was good smoke.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 2, 2010)

what went wrong???

I love hydroton..!!! I eat it for breakfast...


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 2, 2010)

Im not 100% sure what went wrong my ph pen broke and i didnt know it was giving me false readings and i didnt catch on for a while. My 4x8 make shift table i had to build sucked. and once the plants started getting bigger it started to sag and leave water standing. im sure if i would have had those problems fixed it would have been better.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds to me like you know EXACTLY what went wrong...

And it had nothing to do with hydroton...


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 2, 2010)

very true but i guess its because the only time i used hydroton it didnt work out like i wanted so i had to blame something. haha

but your grow makes me want to try it again. It does seem that hydroton is forgiving. Do you make your tables or buy them


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 2, 2010)

I bought mine after battling standing water on my homejobs...

and what I like best about hydroton is that it allows for multiple floods a day..

When we flood, we bring nutes up to the roots...

when we drain, we bring fresh oxygen to the root zone,,,

Being able to do this several times a day is beneficial in my views...


----------



## cph (Feb 2, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> WE stand on the shoulders of GIANTS...
> 
> It is amazing the amount of knowledge gathered here at RIU...​
> Both in "fluid form" with the users that dedicate their time to answer questions...​
> ...


​Well said GB!! The 'shoulders of giants' for sure!!!​ 
I've read though a couple of Al's threads but not all. Thanks for the list!!


----------



## tilemaster (Feb 3, 2010)

thought id step out my shell Sup Gypsy!!


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 3, 2010)

im actually looking for a new table what kind did you buy or what do you recommend


Do you mind of i put a pic of my first hydroton harvest


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2010)

Mr. P. Kush said:


> im actually looking for a new table what kind did you buy or what do you recommend


I use and recommend Botanicare's white trays...










> Do you mind of i put a pic of my first hydroton harvest


No I do not mind at all.. PLEASE do!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2010)

tilemaster said:


> thought id step out my shell Sup Gypsy!!



What up Tile!!!

I been lurking and your op is looking mighty FINE...!!!

Good to se you here Bro!!!...


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 3, 2010)

Im still learning but i really enjoy growing


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 3, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/299449-i-want-my-mommy-bc.html
my seeds. Wait till you see my flowering room gypsy!!!


----------



## tilemaster (Feb 4, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> What up Tile!!!
> 
> I been lurking and your op is looking mighty FINE...!!!
> 
> Good to se you here Bro!!!...


 
THANKS BRO!!!... ive been around. i check out ur pics more than anything else now. ill try to leave a little more trace of myself around ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2010)

you guy seen this???

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=U9UDLEMH







_*Growing Op is a provocative dramatic comedy about a teenage boy coming of age in a suburban marijuana-growing operation. Sheltered all his life, and home-schooled by loving parents who are also committed neo-hippie criminals, Quinn Dawson yearns to experience the normalcy of the suburban world around him. *_


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 5, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> you guy seen this???
> 
> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=U9UDLEMH
> 
> ...


DAMMIT GYPSY!! 
you made waste of a better part of my morning!!!
that movie is pretty damn good. got up to the time limit on it, now i have to wait to finish it.

thanks for the share!!! 



Shack


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad you liked it...

Nothing GREAT about it... but it was entertaining...


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 5, 2010)

Did my pics work?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 5, 2010)

Mr. P. Kush said:


> Did my pics work?





Mr. P. Kush said:


> Im still learning but i really enjoy growing



Now they do!!!

Looks real good Bro!!!


----------



## damargentina (Feb 5, 2010)

yah i saw that... i also saw super high me, its ok. it was nice to see all the dispensaries in cali but the humor wasnt all that great. i m into old school cheech and chong right now


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 5, 2010)

*knew you had that green blood in you *
*.*


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 5, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> *knew you had that green blood in you *
> *.*


DG!!! what up Bro!!!!

Good to see you around these parts...

So... do tell me.... how is ebb/flow working for you? and what's NEXT??

I am considering (seriously) ... building a Vert...

Heath Robinson style.... flooded tubes (dwc/nft)

He got 2.1 g/w out of that thing on his first run... on a single 600...

And it's sort right up my ally... 86 lollies to a 600...

What are your thoughts?

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html



His pics are awesome too....

https://www.rollitup.org/members/heath-robinson-34876-albums.html


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 6, 2010)

lava is next for me.

as far as vert goes... the journals i have followed left me with the impression that vert. is more trouble than it is worth ... unless ur talking growing trees vertically with like one bulb per tree (surrounding the plant with lights rather than surrounding the light with plants).

not that i doubt the setup is highly effective. that frigg'in beehive thing is deffinitely catching all the light... and if ur willing to go big BIG on plant numbers ... at 86 per... while running several of those hives... more power to you. Your location is probably one of the most secure "in the nation". So, have at it. Anyone else and i'd try to talk them down... down to staying below 99 plants / clones total. I still flinch when i read people say that they are planning to grow 100 ... or 200 ... or 400 ... or 1000+ plants... when the legal cutoffs are 99, 199, 399, 999, etc. At least they used to be. No reason to piss off Uncle Sam, in my opinion.

The last page (currently) on my journal, page 88, represents the vert/horizontal dillema pictorially, from my perspective. Most vert growers spend too much time training and tying and vegging their plants into the proper configuration... when that time could have been used for more flowering in a flat setup. The same argument you use for flowering straight from clone. But the beehive setup uses plant numbers to overcome the necessity of vertical veg. time, so i really can't argue against it.

I'm along for the ride no matter how bumpy it gets 
.


----------



## .moonchild (Feb 6, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> lava is next for me.
> 
> as far as vert goes... the journals i have followed left me with the impression that vert. is more trouble than it is worth ... unless ur talking growing trees vertically with like one bulb per tree (surrounding the plant with lights rather than surrounding the light with plants).
> 
> ...


Your grow op is outrageous dude


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 6, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> and if ur willing to go big BIG on plant numbers ... at 86 per... while running several of those hives... more power to you.
> .


I hear you DG...

But with 2 hives I would have LESS plants and less lights doing the same job...

86 +86 = 172 = 1200w

Right now I do 48 x 4 = 192 = 2400w


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 6, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> lava is next for me.
> .


Howcome...?

Any specific reasons?

No hydroton eh?!?!

Have you considered transforming your "flood bays" into a huge re-circ DWC...??? some plywood with wholes for net pots... just a thought... no medium... and with a large res, DWC becomes a little more feasible, as the temps and levels remain more constant....


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 7, 2010)

Lava is the poor man's hydroton. I've followed a couple different threads now comparing the two... and lava never seems to come out on bottom - they are just slightly different.

I bought all the 27 gallon totes needed to switch to a recirc. DWC ... but have recieved a whole lot of advice to skip on it (mostly due to the root problem possibilities) and to give ebb 'n flow another go with a different media. I will be adding drip, however. So it'll still be a combo system this time around - along with the media change.

Since when are you stingy on the ju-ju (electric) ? I know you love hauling all that diesel, builds muscle 
.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2010)

Gotcha!

I can see no reason why they would be different...

Now.. when I said DWC, I meant right on the flood bays you have...

Just keep them always flooded, and recirculating...

DWC has root probs if you have warm water... or in small res...

I am not trying to convince you or anything...lol... just saying it would be a neat experiment and would require very little change.. just a sheet of plywood with holes fir the net pots...

Am I making any sense?


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 7, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> So here are a few more shots of everything before I erase them all again...lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pics brother, got the original size of this one? I would love that for my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Sweet pics brother, got the original size of this one? I would love that for my desktop wallpaper.


It will not let me post full size here... sorry...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2010)

So I thought I'd keep you guys updated...

I flipped the room to 12/12.. and got a mom station set up again...

Here we see some of the seedlings.... still to show sex...








Then the tray with the clones...









The new mom station...with 5 know females and 4 unknown seedlings... to include the Jamaican Queen... (it's just bagseed that came from the hills of Jamaica)










Here are the 2 BC White Widows that hve been harvested and re-veged...









The Jamaican Queen, still to show sex....










Another one of the seedlings... just bagseed...
















and some stress signs showing on the clones I got... no idea what it is... but it is not showing on the new growth, so it's working itself out...


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 7, 2010)

Good to see you up and running again gypsy! New mom station is awesome, I'm gonna start keeping my mothers in hydrofarm buckets


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2010)

NewGrowth said:


> Good to see you up and running again gypsy!


About time too!!!!


> New mom station is awesome,


Oh shush!

It's the same shit I've had for years now...

I just set it up again...

But I have a distinct "feeling" that this one is a male...









> I'm gonna start keeping my mothers in hydrofarm buckets


What's that?

Oh.. and Fatman says you need a 150 horsepower diesel powered water pump or your grow is just a sad little shit...


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 7, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> It will not let me post full size here... sorry...


Oh I know, figured you could upload it to imageshack or something.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Oh I know, figured you could upload it to imageshack or something.



Man.. I am so paranoid... sorry...

I just don't trust any of the pic places... I barely trust *this* place...

I am really sorry...


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 7, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> About time too!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh shush!
> ...











That is a hydrofarm bucket

Yah I unsubscribed to that thread, and he took the time to PM me with insults. I just reported him for it


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2010)

So that is a DWC with a top feed??? looks nifty

Can you do away with the "leak source"..??? I assume that is a level "meter"...?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 7, 2010)

Lookin good man, i watched like 70 mins of that Growing OP movie

I need to finish it, it only lets to view so many minuets


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 7, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> So that is a DWC with a top feed??? looks nifty
> 
> Can you do away with the "leak source"..??? I assume that is a level "meter"...?





NewGrowth said:


> That is a hydrofarm bucket
> 
> Yah I unsubscribed to that thread, and he took the time to PM me with insults. I just reported him for it


That's what I used in my last grow!! I should warn you, if you plan to keep a mother i would get a control res for the unit. The unit itself only holds about 2 gallons, just for the sake of maintenance i would recommend something in the range of 10 gallons, just to make mothering less of a chore.

oh and also "mod" the brown hydroton tub by drilling a few extra, slightly larger holes holes to allow more roots to extend into the reservoir. also adding an air stone to the reservoir never hurts.



Shack


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 7, 2010)

I use the waterfarm 8 pack for my moms it works well easy pretty much just let it go. 

This is my two moms i let them grow so i could take 200 cuttings hydrofarm bucket works well


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> That's what I used in my last grow!!...
> 
> 
> Shack


I thought it looked familiar...



Mr. P. Kush said:


> I use the waterfarm 8 pack for my moms it works well easy pretty much just let it go.
> 
> This is my two moms i let them grow so i could take 200 cuttings hydrofarm bucket works well


That looks pretty good...

NG knows his shit... I am SURE if he chose it, it works well...

He grows DANK!!!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 7, 2010)

should have an awesome photo update tomorrow. putting my two little babies into flower tomorrow.
4 plants from 2 seeds... this perpetual/cloning thing is awesome 

i do have a question for anyone willing/able to answer.

150W HPS in a 23"W x 13"D x 56"H area is that enough for 3 plants??


Shack


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2010)

how big are the plants Shack? lollipops or topped/fimmed/scrogged/MBlaze style????


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 7, 2010)

currently have a lemon skunk in flower, only topped with 4 colas going... roughly 16-20" (without measuring)
should be in the tent about 4-5 more weeks. my main concern is the struggle the shorter girls will have reaching the lamp until she is out.


the two going into flower are..

a topped great white shark that is about 8" tall with 4 tops showing
the other is a topped lemon skunk about 7-8" tall with two tops showing


Shack


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2010)

can you put something UNDER the short one to "boost" her up?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah that was my plain, i had to use some "booster seats" for the last great white shark because the lemon skunk likes to stretch.
just had an "A HA!" moment going to use some of my spare pots as stands, should be plenty tall.

so you think that should be the only concern? best i can tell air flow around the 3 of them shouldn't be a problem.


Shack


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds good to me...

Are you going to "lollipop" your colas?

You know how much I hate shade farms...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't wait for you to harvest off of the 150W HPS so I get you to want the 400w and convince you to get the 600w...

Sneaky... aren't I..????


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 7, 2010)

i don't "lollipop" in the pure sense of the word. i do snip the lower 2-3" of undergrowth. but the lamp does a good job of bulking the lower side shoots (above where i trim) they are going to be light and fluffy BUT! i plan to use them along with the trim and make canna butter.
the new girls won't get the undergrowth trim until after i see preflowers and they stretch out a bit.

i'll show what i mean about my trim job tomorrow in the pics.


Shack


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> ...
> 
> We Gypsies are technologically advanced... we got wheels man..!!!.
> 
> And the op fits in an altoids mint canister... I carry it with me at all times... very similar technology to head shrinking...





SOG said:


> Bhahaha,
> is it F.L.I.R safe?





GypsyBush said:


> It is FLIR safe, kryptonite encrypted, air conditioned with in floor heating, solar powered by the Moon and activated by the Water.. it has 4 bedrooms, 5 bath, jacuzzi, 2 tennis courts, dirt bike race track and a Grand Library downstairs...
> 
> The attic is reserved for space craft parking...
> 
> ...





Thundercat said:


> LOL, you guys crack me up!


 That WAS funny...!!!!


----------



## bryjuan (Feb 8, 2010)

I have aquestion i hope someone can help me with. Im curious about making co2. Does any of you know how? And if so can you help me please!!! I have six green crack clones that ive had vegging for about two weeks and would like to give them a little extra lovin.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry bro, the only thing I know about making it comes from breathing...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

So I lost 4 plants today...

4 of the seedlings have shown balls...

Shame... but out of so many seeds.. I knew I would have some...

And it is not over yet... all the others still have to show their true colors...

The boys...





































But don't despair...!!! 

I have found a Female too...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

And here we have more of an overview...


The seedlings...










The clones...









A wild strawberry plant wintering inside...lol... thriving and with lots of runners....








One of the runners starting to show some nubs...











Aloe Vera for the cuts and scrapes...









The clones from another angle....











and both trays again...


----------



## Knickers (Feb 9, 2010)

Keep the males for pollen and do a seed run for fun!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

Knickers said:


> Keep the males for pollen and do a seed run for fun!


Not with a perpetual harvest.. I'll have seeds forever...

But thanks for the idea...


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you still flood just 3 or 4 times in veg or for your moms?


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 9, 2010)

GYPSY! Whassup? Just stopping by to say HiGh  Oh, and I'm baked off Blue Dream, I also got some God Zilla, GDP, SD Bull Rider, and........ drum roll please, Pineapple Express. Anyways..... whats new?


----------



## SidV (Feb 9, 2010)

Sux about the males, part of the fun though right  Love the pRoN. how often that lil strawberry plant producing? (atleast a strawberry every few days to chow down when you do area maint?? LoL f'n too cool, good idea


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

Mr. P. Kush said:


> Do you still flood just 3 or 4 times in veg or for your moms?


My moms are the only vegging I do... they get 24/0 and flood every 5 hours or so.... 




DeweyKox said:


> GYPSY! Whassup? Just stopping by to say HiGh  Oh, and I'm baked off Blue Dream, I also got some God Zilla, GDP, SD Bull Rider, and........ drum roll please, Pineapple Express. Anyways..... whats new?


DEWEY!!!

How ARE you!?!?!?!?!

Hope all is well... miss having you around dude...



SidV said:


> Sux about the males, part of the fun though right  Love the pRoN. how often that lil strawberry plant producing? (atleast a strawberry every few days to chow down when you do area maint?? LoL f'n too cool, good idea


I am thinking about guiding each runner to a diff pot... 

That way while they flower... each pot would give a bud and a few berries...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

Mr. P. Kush said:


> Do you still flood just 3 or 4 times in veg or for your moms?


My moms are the only vegging I do... they get 24/0 and flood every 5 hours or so.... 




DeweyKox said:


> GYPSY! Whassup? Just stopping by to say HiGh  Oh, and I'm baked off Blue Dream, I also got some God Zilla, GDP, SD Bull Rider, and........ drum roll please, Pineapple Express. Anyways..... whats new?


DEWEY!!!

How ARE you!?!?!?!?!

Hope all is well... miss having you around dude...



SidV said:


> Sux about the males, part of the fun though right  Love the pRoN. how often that lil strawberry plant producing? (atleast a strawberry every few days to chow down when you do area maint?? LoL f'n too cool, good idea


I am thinking about guiding each runner to a diff pot... 

That way while they flower... each pot would give a bud and a few berries...


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 9, 2010)

Im good man how are you? Post your best porn bud, I miss them  Hows the grows going?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

You've been gone... I stopped everything for a bit...

Just now starting with a new batch of clones and a tray full of seedling... just found some males too...

But let me go snag the latest... brb....


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

Here we see some of the seedlings.... still to show sex...








Then the tray with the clones...









The new mom station...with 5 know females and 4 unknown seedlings... to include the Jamaican Queen... (it's just bagseed that came from the hills of Jamaica)










Here are the 2 BC White Widows that hve been harvested and re-veged...









The Jamaican Queen, still to show sex....










Another one of the seedlings... just bagseed...
















and some stress signs showing on the clones I got... no idea what it is... but it is not showing on the new growth, so it's working itself out...








I just set it up again...

But I have a distinct "feeling" that this one is a male...








4 of the seedlings have shown balls...

Shame... but out of so many seeds.. I knew I would have some...

And it is not over yet... all the others still have to show their true colors...

The boys...





































But don't despair...!!! 

I have found a Female too...















And here we have more of an overview...


The seedlings...










The clones...









A wild strawberry plant wintering inside...lol... thriving and with lots of runners....








One of the runners starting to show some nubs...











Aloe Vera for the cuts and scrapes...









The clones from another angle....











and both trays again...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

but if you want a good ol' Gypsy post, you can get a prtty good flashback by clicking on the leaf to the left of the "256" in my sig... the actual leaf is a link...


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 9, 2010)

nice jungle love!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 9, 2010)

I like your pictures Gypsy. I only dream of running that much space. I have plans when I get it let me tell you. Your plants look perfectly healthy. You have done Al-B Justice for damn sure. .... Gypsy=New AL-B Fuct? GYPSYBFUCT...LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

I have always like this picture of my grow...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

DeweyKox said:


> nice jungle love!






SomeGuy said:


> I like your pictures Gypsy. I only dream of running that much space. I have plans when I get it let me tell you. Your plants look perfectly healthy. You have done Al-B Justice for damn sure. .... Gypsy=New AL-B Fuct? GYPSYBFUCT...LOL


Oh stop it...

Well know I am NO WHERE NEAR Al B.'s level....

But Thanks!


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a what if question for you. What methoud would you use if you were going to grow say 12 to 15 plants not including moms.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 10, 2010)

How much would you want to harvest? and how often?

A small SOG is a great way to keep yourself stocked.. and allows for new strains to be introduced easily without stopping everything...

But if you want WEIGHT from fewer plants, you gotta check out MBlaze style trees....


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a great example from the GrowFAQ 

A very easy way to get a small SOG going...



https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=466

*How do I make an ebb & flow
hydroponic system?*









*The goal: To demonstrate the construction of an Ebb & Flow hydroponic system.*

The system being constructed is small, however the design is the same as larger systems.






 



 
*Parts list...*


 Restaurant bus tub, 15 1/2" x 20 1/2" x 4 1/2", flood tray.
 Restaurant bus tub, 15 1/2" x 20 1/2" x 7", reservoir.
 Reservoir lid, 15 3/4" x 22".
 Overflow fitting.
 Fill/drain fitting.
 Water pump, 70 gph.
 Tubing, 1/2" ID.
 Aquarium air pump.
 Air stones.
 Green air line.

Notice, in the pictures above, the one inch holes, in the flood tray for the overflow, and fill/drain fittings, also, the two inch holes in the lid, for the fittings to pass through.




 
A view of the plumbed flood tray with lid. See how it fits over the fittings.​ 



 
This is a view of the reservoir with lid, and plumbed flood tray.




 
Here, it's all assembled. The water and air pumps are not shown. The power cord, and air lines fit between, the reservoir and lid. A small notch may need to be added, to avoid pinching the air lines, and to help the flood tray sit level.




 
Assembled with six 5 1/2" square pots. Notice the easy access to both fittings. The fill/drain fitting has a connector for a 1/2" hose, under the screen. Remove the screen, connect the hose, turn the pump on, and pump out the nutrient solution. Makes reservoir change outs very easy.




 
Another view of the system.




 
*Note: Choosing a container...*

Not all containers are made equal. Some are very sturdy, while others are not. Using a weak container will only lead to failure and a flood. Choose heavy duty containers. Also, some containers will need a *center support* to keep them level under the weight of the nutrient solution.

*Note: About sizes...*

The reservoir should be large enough, to hold two, to three times the volume of the flood tray or table. The pump should be sized to flood the tray in 5 min. or less.
 
Added on: Friday, April 20, 2007 Viewed: 3825 times


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 10, 2010)

Now here is a 600w grow doing pretty good with fewer plants.. MBlaze style, but small, not 2 pound trees like MBlaze...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/295195-minitrees-first-grow-600-watts.html

















































































































__________________


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 10, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


>


Is that by chance a Great White Shark clone? One of the strains characteristics is the overlapping leafs. 


Shack


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 10, 2010)

Shack.. that is one of the original Bagseeds that I had, that ended up coming back to me ... what goes around comes around.. I guess...

These clones are clones of clones of clones of clones of the clone I gave away...

But this is that sour Indica I have always grown...

Here are some old shots of her.. SAME EXACT DNA...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 10, 2010)

yo gypsy! finally got that picture update i told you about. showing off my "minimalist" lollipopping. grow is linked in my signature marked (current)
or click HERE

take it easy gypsy, your op is looking good. glad to have you growing again!!


Shack

EDIT: That's a badass clone trade to make it back to you. i like those calyxes!!! good strain!


----------



## howak47 (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn man that shit looks great !!!! Keep up the good growin +REP.......... I JUST POSTED SUM NEW PICS AND VIDEOS ON MY THREAD CHECK EM OUT WHEN U GET TIME!!!!


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey gypsy i was just wondering where you got your stock tank?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 13, 2010)

And so it starts...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 13, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> Hey gypsy i was just wondering where you got your stock tank?


at the feed store...


----------



## SidV (Feb 13, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> And so it starts...


Indeed it does Gypsy


----------



## bryjuan (Feb 15, 2010)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO START MY OWN THREAD? LOOKING GOOD BY THE WAY!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 17, 2010)

Just a quick comparison... 2 weeks into flower...

I have removed a total of *8 males out of 36* so far... there are still 3 sativas to show... 

These were not lollipoped as I didn't have enough to fill the trays and they weren't "cloned for SOG" so I am just going with the flow....

Not my best looking batch, but I guess it;s going well enough... what do you guys think?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 17, 2010)

oh yeah....



Boneman said:


> *A little late for valentines day but still very nice *


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 17, 2010)

hahaha nice vday present 

I'm digging your 4 table setup Gypsy, that's exactly what I'd like to get going.

Being super broke and unemployed *DOES NOT* help investing $ into a grow.


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Feb 19, 2010)

hey gypsy hows it going? 

Ive decided to redo my set up. would you recommend running 3 600s or 2 1000 if heat isnt an issue


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 19, 2010)

Incredible setup, love it. Looks like a forest in there.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr. P. Kush said:


> hey gypsy hows it going?
> 
> Ive decided to redo my set up. would you recommend running 3 600s or 2 1000 if heat isnt an issue


I like 600s... but that is a personal opinion...

In my opinion, they were made as a perfect match for the 3x3 trays...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 19, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Incredible setup, love it. Looks like a forest in there.


Thanks! Glad you like it..


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2010)

So here are some new shots of the girls...

Enjoy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2010)

anyone catch the hermie?


----------



## SidV (Feb 20, 2010)

wow thats gonna have some mega balls  But ill pretend they are just very new Mega calyx's that erm eh um are so Xstalled up that the hairs are trapped inside causing it to golf ball out   sorry man


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2010)

36 seeds... 8 males... 1 hermie.. 3 to show... I don't think that is bad at all...


----------



## SidV (Feb 20, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> 36 seeds... 8 males... 1 hermie.. 3 to show... I don't think that is bad at all...


Thats not bad ratio at all.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2010)

No.. not for bagseed...

and you said something about swollen calyxes... these here ok enough...???


----------



## SidV (Feb 20, 2010)

Woot  oh ya  that known genetics or bag?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2010)

That is the TASTIEST WEED ON THE PLANET...!!! 

BC Seed King JUICY FRUIT...

http://bcseedking.com/indoor-outdoor-marijuana-seeds/bc-juicy-fruit


----------



## SidV (Feb 20, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> That is the TASTIEST WEED ON THE PLANET...!!!
> 
> BC Seed King JUICY FRUIT...
> 
> http://bcseedking.com/indoor-outdoor-marijuana-seeds/bc-juicy-fruit


Nice, does it have any of the Bubblegum genetics? (in other words was it a bitch to find a worthy mother?)


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2010)

Not at all.. I was given 3 beans... all came up female... and I just chose the one that grew fastest...

But I must tell you.. it like VERY LOW NUTES...

In fact, only recently did I discover that is likes about 700~800 ppm instead of the usual 1400 I run...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 20, 2010)

hey gypsy!! glad to see your back up and running. looks like your going to have plenty work with in the next few months to come. you still got any of cindy going around?? or did the bugs take her with them???


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2010)

The bugs got her...

They got everything...

This batch is half bagseed and half donated clones... the clones are clones from clones I gave away once... 

It's the "sweet" Sativa.. and the "sour" Indica...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 20, 2010)

sorry if this was already asked but what kind of camera do u shoot with?!?..


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2010)

No problem...!!! 

I use a lil' point & shoot about the size of a deck of cards.. may be slightly bigger...

Like this one... but I bought mine for $260... hunt around on line and you will see it... 

http://www.amazon.com/Olympus-Stylus-1030SW-Digital-Optical/dp/B0011E87QI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1266724252&sr=8-1








I usually like to say that it is the LIGHT more often than the camera, that makes or breaks a picture...

Correct exposure and focus + good light = good pictures... even if it isn't a good camera...

But I LIKE the little bugger... it is so small I take it everywhere with me... and Waterproof to 33 feet; shockproof to 6.6 feet.. makes it a sure winner for me...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 21, 2010)

hell yah dude! thats a kick ass little camera!!!! i thought u were shooting with a digital SLR!!!! that little camera works amazing bro!!!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 21, 2010)

i might be upgrading cameras soon...


Shack


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 21, 2010)

_WOW!! I would have never thought the pics you take are with a point and shoot!that's amazing! I have to say, you and tahoe58 take the most beautiful pictures I ever seen on RIU. _


----------



## Ahzweepay (Feb 23, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> Not at all.. I was given 3 beans... all came up female... and I just chose the one that grew fastest...
> 
> But I must tell you.. it like VERY LOW NUTES...
> 
> In fact, only recently did I discover that is likes about 700~800 ppm instead of the usual 1400 I run...


How did you figure out that it likes low nutes?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 23, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> No.. not for bagseed...
> 
> and you said something about swollen calyxes... these here ok enough...???


 
that juicey fruit looks fire!


----------



## aTTicRaT (Mar 10, 2010)

This link is killer gypsy great growing!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey guys sorry about the hiatus...

But I am back for a bit ...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 19, 2010)

lets see how the grow is going!! glad your back!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 19, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> lets see how the grow is going!! glad your back!


A Gypsy is never really "gone"... and he is never "fully there" either... 

So yeah.. it will take me a minute or two to get a decent update together .. but here's a peek ...























​


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 19, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> _WOW!! I would have never thought the pics you take are with a point and shoot!that's amazing! I have to say, you and tahoe58 take the most beautiful pictures I ever seen on RIU. _


Thanks Doc... 

That's nice of you to say...



Ahzweepay said:


> How did you figure out that it likes low nutes?


I had one about half done, when I put it in a tray with some seedlings that were running on low nutes... the thing EXPLODED and gave me the biggest bud I had gotten from that strain so far.. by about 4 fold..

So yeah 1/3 the nutes gave me 4x the weight...  go figure.. picky fucker... too bad she's gone... f'n bugs...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 19, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking REAL good, love the macro shot.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 20, 2010)

LOoking good gypsy! Good to see you check in every now and again.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 20, 2010)

"...leaving the buildings for the parks... a new race...."

[youtube]zNzIHFIPHHk[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 20, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> looking good!


It's a bloody mess....

Shit is all over the place... 

Like THIS.. ... just look at this shit.. ...what in the world IS that?????  

I tell you.. someone has got to put this house in order...











​ 


ReelFiles said:


> Looking REAL good, love the macro shot.


Thanks... 




Dr. Greenhorn said:


> LOoking good gypsy! Good to see you check in every now and again.


I doubt I will ever be GONE gone...

Fucking gypsies...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a bit of LST with "no strings attached"...
























​


----------



## Knickers (Mar 20, 2010)

What the? Supercropping lollipop!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 20, 2010)

A cluster fuck is what it is...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 20, 2010)

Lucky man to have such 'disorder' going on. I love the curved plant. Almost artistic looking.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> Here is a bit of LST with "no strings attached"...


hahha now i know where you were this whole time. screw the string gypsies use their hands!!!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Mar 20, 2010)

Straight outta Dr Seuss!!







Keep on keepin' on


Shack


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 22, 2010)

lmao that thing is gnarly!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 22, 2010)

It's starting to look pretty...

That plant was a mom for over a year... flowered... re-veged... and now flowering again...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 24, 2010)

Got Balls???? 

http://www.policja.pl/portal/pol/373/52214/Najwieksza_w_Polsce_plantacja_konopi_zlikwidowana.html


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 24, 2010)

Gypsy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That the fck is up buddy? Been forever, looks like your girls are doing great man. I just finished another harvest, and have another batch on its way. I'm finally geting my trays perpetual, woot, only took 9 months,lol. Any way just checkin in, Peace TC


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 24, 2010)

Glad to hear from you TC...

Hope all is well in your neck of the woods...!!! 

So you've gone perpetual... ... I am sure you are going to like that... 

Right now I am set up for 2 trays a month... but there are some changes in the air... and I can smell it already... either I will quit altogether.. or keep one light only... maybe even go to a 250W in some kind of stealth set up...

We'll see.. I could be wrong... but ... prolly not.... 

Anyways.. as always.. all the best TC... !!! glad you stopped by...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 24, 2010)

wtf!!!! no way gypsy you cant go to a 250w we all love your mass op too much!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 24, 2010)

Trust me... I'll miss it too... IF it comes to that... but rest assured i will not go without a fight... 

Be interesting to see what I can do with 10% of the watts though...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 24, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> Trust me... I'll miss it too... IF it comes to that... but rest assured i will not go without a fight...
> 
> Be interesting to see what I can do with 10% of the watts though...


haha but it wont be as interesting as what your doing with 100% of the watts. this is fucking beautiful, havent found one person that has topped your hydro grow. havent looked too hard cause this is all i really need haha.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Bro...  but there is plenty of way better growers than me out there... Plenty ...!!! 

Anyways.. I'll be going off line again soon... and didn't want to leave ya'll hanging... 

So I'll do one more update, probably tomorrow... before I leave for a bit...

Anyways.. check you guys later....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 24, 2010)

well definetely miss you gypsy! hope all stays well for you!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 25, 2010)

Well... I ain't gone yet...lol...




















































































































































Wadda ya say..?!?!?!​


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 25, 2010)

Amazing gypsy!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 25, 2010)

im lovein the bud porn!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice buddy!! gorgeous girls as always! 

And I thought i loaded alot of pictures, I forgot about your monster posts! 
I think I'm finally getting the hang of this hydro thing. Woot!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd say...  

Your girls looks GORGEOUS...!!! 

Thanks for stopping by bro..!

Best of the Best for you and your Family!!!!


----------



## aTTicRaT (Mar 28, 2010)

man oh man that looks good


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks...!!!

and WELCOME to RIU...!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok... I'm checking out for a while... 

You guys be good....

Keep 'em growing...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 29, 2010)

gypsy has the FIRE BUSHES!!!! 

btw i love the stickers on ur cool hoods!!!


----------



## Asquad (Nov 3, 2010)

You buds make me so horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2010)

So where did you go Gypsy?


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 6, 2010)

Gypsy you always had the best looking plants ive ever seen.


----------



## Fractus (Dec 1, 2010)

Gypsy, I'm amazed at what you produce. I have smoked weed from a lot of different places but I have literally never seen weed that looks like that before in my life. Insane..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 15, 2011)

For those of you who might be interested... 

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/400753-thread-doesnt-belong-here.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 15, 2011)

Fractus said:


> Gypsy, I'm amazed at what you produce. I have smoked weed from a lot of different places but I have literally never seen weed that looks like that before in my life. Insane..


Thanks Fractus!!! 
Happy New Year!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 16, 2011)

gypsy! please tell me your back for a while?


----------



## tricka (Feb 8, 2011)

undoubtably the best pic's of bud and trich close ups i have seen, congratulations and happy smoking and growing!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Gypsy just dropping I to say hi! Hope all is well in The great white north!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 16, 2011)

Boy how I do miss those days... the grow anyways...lol.... 




GypsyBush said:


> So here are a few more shots of everything before I erase them all again...lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Feb 16, 2011)

i miss them too gypsy!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 24, 2011)

the vail's broken...

*




*


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

nice pic gypsy! what kind of shrooms you got going?


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice Sexy Tri Combs Brother! 

Just thought I would stop by and say HELLO!

Oh, yea, going to start growing again! 

Miss ya brotha!


----------



## SOG (May 20, 2012)

DeweyKox said:


> Miss ya brotha!


Ditto!
where u at?


----------



## Shackleford.R (May 22, 2012)

Yo Gypsy! Come back! I'm about to return to the game, it'd be nice to have my mentor back lol


----------



## Cali Cali (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey!
Guess what?
I lost my username... But Im still kicking!
Anyone wanna see what the Gypsy's got cooking?
is anyone even here???


----------



## SOG (Nov 13, 2012)

huh... a Gypsy wanna be!


----------



## Cali Cali (Nov 13, 2012)

SOG said:


> huh... a Gypsy wanna be!


fucking gypsies...  

How you been brother? Long time!

hoping the mods will let me be myself again.... We'll see!

glad to see you're still around!

im gonna wait to hear from the mods but i will be starting a journal.... Got me 4 girls in that tent..... 

Take care brother, i'll be around...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 13, 2012)

Cali Cali said:


> Hey!
> Guess what?
> I lost my username... But Im still kicking!
> Anyone wanna see what the Gypsy's got cooking?
> is anyone even here???


is that you gypsy?? if it is, damn it's been a long while!!! what you been up to? you in Cali now?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 13, 2012)

Cali Cali said:


> fucking gypsies...
> 
> How you been brother? Long time!
> 
> ...


I'll let rollie know you can't get on with your old acct., if that is you, gypsy. but it seems like you


----------



## SOG (Nov 13, 2012)

Cali Cali said:


> fucking gypsies...


damn gypsies 
they let you out again!


i have RolliT on my msn, let me know if you need a hand


----------



## Cali Cali (Nov 13, 2012)

Cheers guys! 
Thanks!


----------



## Cali Cali (Nov 13, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> is that you gypsy?? if it is, damn it's been a long while!!! what you been up to? you in Cali now?


It is me Doc!
it has been a while... You know how life gets sometimes.... 

Still freezing my ass off up in the AK... And still loving it!!!





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'll let rollie know you can't get on with your old acct., if that is you, gypsy. but it seems like you


Hehehe... Thanks man!
and it is me... I'll even pass the test... 




SOG said:


> damn gypsies
> they let you out again!
> 
> 
> i have RolliT on my msn, let me know if you need a hand


thanks Bro! I have messaged potroast and fdd as well, well see...

it would be nice... But it's not that much of a biggie.... I'll live... 
Speaking of which... Some of you guys might be happy to hear that I am walking almost normal now....
the pain is still there, but if I bear and grin, i can walk with just a faint limp.... 
Don't ask me to run though....lol....


----------



## Cali Cali (Nov 13, 2012)

A peek at the growlab gl80 this morning...

girls are vegging under hps until they fill the tent with tops....


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2012)

Lurker subbed


----------



## SOG (Nov 14, 2012)

Cali Cali said:


> I am walking almost normal now....
> the pain is still there, but if I bear and grin, i can walk with just a faint limp....
> Don't ask me to run though....lol....


is that your way of telling me you wont go out for a morning run with me when you visit?
did you get a hold of RolliT?
you can find him in the live chat area (last link on top link bar)


----------



## Cali Cali (Nov 14, 2012)

Another mod talked to him, then as instructed I sent him a pm... Now I wait... But it looks good!


----------



## SOG (Nov 14, 2012)

i always wondered what ever came out of the monster tree attempt you had a go at with MBlaze?


----------



## Cali Cali (Nov 14, 2012)

I think i got 1 & 3/4 out of the 3 sativicas... I know i hot the couple of joints I wanted... And then some...lol....
it's all there I think, except the harbest pics, cause there were none cause im a dumbass, and the harvest went progressive... A little at a time...
Just under 1watt per gram and those plants were far from ideal... But it worked pretty good I thought...

these i got going no should come out like a mini version of the trees...

trying to fill that tent with tops....


----------



## SOG (Nov 14, 2012)

is that something you'd do again?
did you check out my latest outdoor run? (link in sig)


----------



## Cali Cali (Nov 14, 2012)

Not now, not here... Different life situation...
but yes... I would! But I would purpose grow them from the start... And like mBlaze, I would prolly do just one giant...

but the veg time kills it against a sog... And we know that... But to keep numbers down has it's merits...
Lets see where this tent goes... Maybe mini trees is the way... Remember minitrees? He got 1p outta one plant on the first try with a 600 and some brains....lol....

4 plants per tent to cut down veg time.... Even with 4 tents (only got one) youd still be looking at 16 + 8 clones... = magick number 24 in AK...

but we'll see...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 14, 2012)

WTF?!?! 

Who is that?

I smell the great Pretender... 

Oh sit, wait! That's ME!!! 

feels good to be back in my own skin....


----------



## SOG (Nov 14, 2012)

its alive!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 14, 2012)

The latest...


mandatory group shot....











Starting from the back left corner and going clockwise...



back left...




















back right...




























Front right....






































Front left....


----------



## cph (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice to see ya back gypsy.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 16, 2012)

What have we here man I never thought I'd see this day man to think I been think about doing a table lolz NIIZE


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 16, 2012)

cph said:


> Nice to see ya back gypsy.


Thanks Man... it's been way too long...



onthedl0008 said:


> What have we here man I never thought I'd see this day man to think I been think about doing a table lolz NIIZE


I questioned it a few times myself... But... Here we are!

Good to see you guys!

I gotta circulate and see what everyone is up to these days...

Cheers!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 16, 2012)

And a look a today... including a comparison of first day of bondage vs. today...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey dl, i see the system you posted...
not worried about leaks?
id love to connect mine like that... 5 gal is just too small...


cheers!








onthedl0008 said:


>


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2012)

welcome back gypsy, long time no see..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol yea I just responded in that other thread bro only thing id add is yes sir man a fully vegged monster can easily empty a 5 gallon almost daily when they really get flowering so having them connected really is alot less work topping off and making adjustments and what not on an 80 gallon system u would be surprised man in adding back about 30 gallon every few days no joke but that's with the monsters I posted.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> welcome back gypsy, long time no see..


Thanks bro! Happy to be alive & kicking! 



onthedl0008 said:


> Lol yea I just responded in that other thread bro only thing id add is yes sir man a fully vegged monster can easily empty a 5 gallon almost daily when they really get flowering so having them connected really is alot less work topping off and making adjustments and what not on an 80 gallon system u would be surprised man in adding back about 30 gallon every few days no joke but that's with the monsters I posted.


So the 5th bucket is just a res right? No plant?
and one could use a tote for a bigger res too huh?!

im starting to like this...
but what about leaks?


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 18, 2012)

Gotcha.. I see it over there...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 18, 2012)

If I was u and gonna build one id use a cooler for the 5th bucket(controller res) same idea as ebb n flows controller res just no timers u know.
Along with the screen I plan on building im upgrading my controller res with a cooler this summer to help the chiller out.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 18, 2012)

Great!
I like it!

how different would it be to put the fittngs on the cooler? With the thick walls...

do you have a handy break down of your parts, since we are doing the same number of buckets...

i guess the drain could be the return, and the pump can sit in the cooler with the hose just going out the top... Right?!? So no need to drilll the cooler...

and if I understand right, it goes from the pump to the buckets through the "t"s and also another hose on the right of the pic?

why not just go one to the other, in line? Cause if it clogs it will flood? Prolly eh?!?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 18, 2012)

GypsyBush said:


> Great!
> I like it!
> 
> how different would it be to put the fittngs on the cooler? With the thick walls...
> ...


That.. And the buckets will naturally flood if ur pushing water thru them on the daisy chain.. I tried to copy Ebb n Flow as close as possible but had to add the "Equalizer Pipe" in the middle that solved that whole issue. The buckets are all connected up in the middle and that simply drains back to the controller bucket. With it like I said it keeps the levels all equal in the buckets.
So the push thru is just filling the buckets persay.
The middle tubeing or equalizer pipe is actually keeping them equal.

By doing so I can keep my buckets all the same water level depending on how much water I pump in I can keep the water at bottom of pots at all times u know...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 18, 2012)

Is it 6 "t" s and 10 through fittings plus hose? Or am I missing something?

3/4" hose and fittings all around? Would 1" be better?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey Gypsy my bad sorry i didnt notice that u had a pic of my old rig. That design has since been revised to this one shown below.

I used 9 "T" connectors .
3 male/male or passthru connectors.
12 grommets.
264 gph ecoplus submersible pump.

If i was u i would just turn the back " Equalizer Tube" "T" connectors so they equalize str8 across. Meaning u dont really need the back loop persay i only had the loop like that cause i added buckets to the line.. Idea is keeping them Equalized.

The outside "Inline" Pushthru the buckets is all set @ 4 inches from the bottom of the buckets and u want that all on a continuous loop thru the buckets back to the controller.
The inside "Equalizer Tube" is set @ 1.5 inches from the bottom of the buckets u want them dropped so the water equalizes before the buckets fill.

Yes if i was gonna change anything id go with 1 inch all the way its just better for water movement in general.

Otherwise this Rig is pretty much purring and running smooth now. This design is fool proof its about the twentieth teen revision and ive been working it for close to almost 2 years now so i got the kinks worked out and couldnt be happier with the results I think it would rock ur tent man main thing is just haveing to deal with one res u cant beat it. At this point all i do is topoff really and stay trimming nuggz bro the rig pretty much runs itself.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 20, 2012)

DL... Did you say that folks using the 1" connectors were having troubles with leaks?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yea idk what it is but I hear peeps saying the 1inch has a tendency to leak I think it's because of the curviture of the buckets honestly. It could also be that perhaps they where sloppy with there work too.
If u could get ahold of square buckets idk where I seen them but that would be ideal with the bigger connectors.
I've seen peeps using the 1inch on the round buckets as well tho so u know..


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 20, 2012)

Gotcha... Sloppy work leaks....And it makes sense on the curve of the bucket too...I gotta find some black buckets... Or lightproof mine... Running into a bit of an algae issue... Ugh!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yea man not good I used to fold a garbage bag up real nice and wrap a couple around my orange buckets so they where all black and pretty like doesn't look too bad either if u do a clean wrap lolz.
Anyhow man can't wait to see what u do with this Dwc man was always inspiring looking at ur tables! 
What strains u growing now? Nice work on the bondage man keep that light penetration I've been real lazy lately but I gotta get off my ace and build a screen now that I can just forget about moving lids around and stuff man I really have to do that!


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 23, 2012)

DL.... It's bagseed... As usual for me...lol....
..
Here is a peek at today...
..
The girls in the back are fucked.... Oh well...
..
The front ones are crowding themselves.... The nodes are all so tight... No stretch at all.... So far...lol...
..
Here they are...
l.
..
..


----------



## SOG (Nov 24, 2012)

lookin fine bro


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 24, 2012)

SOG said:


> lookin fine bro


thanks man.... It's pretty fucking far from the old days... But it is still just as fun...

here is the first basil harvest and the second radish harvest of the month...


----------



## SOG (Nov 25, 2012)

these look yammi bro!
since you like to mix it up;
have you seen this vertical veggi garden?

[video=youtube;ugc71yhAfV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugc71yhAfV0[/video]


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 26, 2012)

You know things are really fucked up when someone from Alaska thinks they have an actual problem...
just got home to find the heater quit due to water/ice in the fuel filter...
20 below outside....
10 degrees and falling inside.... That's -12 celsius... Inside....
DWC buckets had 1/8" of ice in them...
pipes are all frozen... 
Toilet bowl froze and cracked... Resulting in a 1/2" layer of ice on the bathroom floor....


shut the exhaust in the tent completely off... Girls have warmed up to 40f/4c


yeah! 
Gotta go deal with some shit...
but I'll be up for a while...


----------



## SOG (Nov 26, 2012)

ouch, i hope your keeping warm by now! you think the girls will survive the shock?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 26, 2012)

damn i hope you fix your toilet issue Gypsy


----------



## SOG (Dec 13, 2012)

are your arm too frozen to post, or you munching on those radishes *




*


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 15, 2012)

Shit is frozen hard... I managed to keep the tent above freezing, barely, by shutting the exhaust completely off... Still, 35f in there, lights on is not cool...

so i donated them to a friend....

going south for the winter... Not gonna try and fight an Alaskan Winter when I know full well what's in store for jan/feb....

maybe ill try for a more tropical venue for a few months...hehehehehe....

but I tell you what... I love Winters, buut. I FUCKING HATE BEING COLD!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2012)

I wanna go south for the winter... somewhere tropical!!! harder to grow in the winter here too.... and I sure do like sunshine... warm sunny days


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey gypsy thought I'd stop by and say hi! I just started getting back on here a bit more.

Loaded Dragon whats up man nice to see you too. 

Its funny looking at your guys post counts and mine. We all joined back in 08 just a couple months apart, but I've been a douche and been gone the last like 2.5-3 years, atleast mostly. I'm not gonna be journaling anything, at least not unless/untill I move out west like I'm hoping. I am gonna try to be around a bit more though. I've been finding the last few days much more drive to work in my room, and get things done.

Well not sure when you'll see this, but wanted to say hey to some old friends. I hope you got some place warmer, or fixed your heating issues and things are going better. 

Peace,
TC


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 10, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hey gypsy thought I'd stop by and say hi! I just started getting back on here a bit more.
> 
> Loaded Dragon whats up man nice to see you too.
> 
> ...


haha, awesome!

It seems the cycles of life had pulled many away from RIU over the last few years. and just lately more and more old and familiar friends are coming out of the woodworks. I have been off and on over the last two years so dont feel bad. Havent journalled much, just love the unity and community of old friends. I had many things in life draw me away from growing all together. All good things in their due time. Patients pays. just gotta keep riding on these cycles of life and enjoy every positive turn around I come accross.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2013)

True story Dragon, I find the sense of community to be one of the things I missed the most. In this game you can't exactly converse about stuff with just anybody. This is one of the only places I can get out ideas, and feel like I'm part of something bigger then just my basement.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

I find it cool that a lot of us on this thread got join dates of 2008, lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 12, 2013)

Ya cus we are OG mothas! 08 was a pretty good year, thats when I grew my mushrooms. mmmmm


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I find it cool that a lot of us on this thread got join dates of 2008, lol


Seems like a lot of the "mainstays" joined that year


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2013)

Speaking of mainstays I'm so excited that stinkbud is back!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 23, 2015)

Does this Gypsy still have a bush?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2015)

Last i talked to him was a few years ago. He was in south america at the time .


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Nov 17, 2015)

Really that's cool! Hope you been well bud.


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 4, 2017)

Anyone still here?


----------



## Cannadab1s (Dec 4, 2017)

GypsyBush said:


> Anyone still here?


Howdy


----------



## cannabisoldier (Sep 7, 2021)

GypsyBush said:


> Anyone still here?


Yea. Lol. Id rather scroll through your threads than watch another show on Netflix


----------

